#xubuntu 2007-05-28
<Clarrisa_2008> sigmamul88, ok, here is the $100,000 question.  Is there a way I can disable the GUI in xubuntu for when I want this old machine to have as much speed as possible when it's just serving up web pages?
<crimsun> by "disable", do you mean "not start by default on boot", or do you mean "not have installed"?
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008: that is over my head
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008: but i know you can
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, np
<crimsun> if you mean the former, then do this: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<Clarrisa_2008> hey do you know how to start krusader so that it always opens up both pains at the /Root rather than the last place I was at?
<vidd> crimsun, i think Clarrisa_2008 want it to not auto-load on boot, but be available if (s)he needs to use it
<Clarrisa_2008> vidd, yes, how can I do that???!!!
<Clarrisa_2008> it's a she btw
<vidd> Clarrisa_2008, crimsun just showed ya:  sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<sigmamu188> what dose the chmod g-x command do
<crimsun> well, that will prevent it from being started via init.d period
<Clarrisa_2008> oh ok, sorry I missed that as I keep looking for replies in RED.... oops
<sigmamu188> or maybe it was p-x
<vidd> Clarrisa_2008, there are so many posers on the 'net that you can NEVER be 100% positive
<vidd> =] 
<Clarrisa_2008> crimsun, then how would I load it hwne I need it
<Clarrisa_2008> I understand
<sigmamu188> type xstart
<crimsun> Clarrisa_2008: sudo sh /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sigmamu188> i think
<sigmamu188> then i was wrong
<sigmamu188> lol
<Clarrisa_2008> crimsun, cool, I will try that at now....
<Clarrisa_2008> wish me luck
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008: lick
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008: luck
<sigmamu188> lol
<Clarrisa_2008> '-)
<vidd> sigmamu188, that BETTER have been a typo!
<vidd> X0
<sigmamu188> vidd: totally a typo
<Clarrisa_2008> i'm thinking it was partially a typo ;-)
<sigmamu188> i think im going to blush
<Clarrisa_2008> yeah right
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, here it goes...
<Clarrisa_2008> brb ----if ---it works
<sigmamu188> ok time to go get my go juice
<sigmamu188> coffee coffee coffee
<Clarrisa_2008> hey is everyone still here?
<Clarrisa_2008> crimsun, before I try the command you suggested.  I wanted to clarify something
<Clarrisa_2008> you said sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm  but doesn't that command just change the permissions of a file?  I don't get how that would keep X from loading?
<Clarrisa_2008> did I miss something?
<vidd> yes....the file no longer has permissions to RUN
<Clarrisa_2008> oh wow
<Clarrisa_2008>  ok
<Clarrisa_2008> so I could always chmod it back right?
<crimsun> yes
<Clarrisa_2008> if I wanted it to auto load each time for some reason
<gnomefreak> somehow i think the -x isnt right :( man nor --help show -x
<crimsun> the sudo sh[..]  command I gave you makes permissions moot.
<Clarrisa_2008> so what would be the reverse of the doing sudo chmod  +x instead of -x?
* gnomefreak trusts crimsun 
<vidd> Clarrisa_2008, yes
<Clarrisa_2008> gnomefreak, the -x is wrong?
<gnomefreak> Clarrisa_2008: i doubt it since its crimsun
<crimsun> " The   format   of   a   symbolic   mode   is    [ugoa...] [[+-=] [rwxXstugo...] ...] [,...] .   Multiple symbolic operations can be given, separated by commas."
<Clarrisa_2008> gnomefreak, why does that matter that it's crimsun?
<gnomefreak> i cant remember the -x so i looked it up and man nor --help shows it
<vidd> Clarrisa_2008, its like asking God if roses should be purple instead of red...
<gnomefreak> Clarrisa_2008: ive known crimsun a long time he is very very good
<vidd> well not quite...but close
<crimsun> gnomefreak: second paragraph under DESCRIPTION of chmod(1)
<gnomefreak> ah i see it
<crimsun> Clarrisa_2008: the only reason you should trust me is that my key is in the Ubuntu uploaders keyring.
<Clarrisa_2008> oh ok
<crimsun> I'm neither smart nor proficient, but someone else must think I'm one of those. ;)
<Clarrisa_2008> now that we are on that subject, how can I check keyrings?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> Clarrisa_2008: gpg --list-keys <email>
<vidd> crimsun, that means you WRITE the stuff....right?
<gnomefreak> or leave off email to see all
<Clarrisa_2008> oh ok... I've used gpg, only on the windows platform only... good stuff
<crimsun> vidd: it means nothing, really, other than what I said above :)
<gnomefreak> vidd: it means he can upload
<Clarrisa_2008> brb
<vidd> crimsun, can you recomend a asript to auto backup the contents of a specific directory and all it's sub folders?....like say a wb site?
<crimsun> script? Hmm, I don't know ones off the top of my head, but you certainly could use some combination of packages.
<crimsun> e.g., hubackup, rsync, cron, amanda, etc.
* vidd goes of to do some research....
<Clarrisa_2008> hey people! that worked great crimsun
<crimsun> excellent.
<Clarrisa_2008> at first I thought it wasn't going to, because at boot up, I still saw the little xfce logo with the little mouse guy in the middle, and it had the progress bar going across, but after that was done, it just left me at the bash prompt
<Clarrisa_2008> so does that mean it's still hogging up a ton of resources even though I'm not at the desktop?
<Jester45> vidd come in the channel
<Clarrisa_2008> On my channels to join irc.freenode.net I have: #ubuntu #xubuntu    but it only joins ubuntu
<Clarrisa_2008> what do I do to make it join several that I list
<Jester45> do you have xubuntu as auto join
<Clarrisa_2008> jester45, the xchat I'm using just has a box in the connection properties for this network and it's labeled "Channels to Join: " and I have #ubuntu #xubuntu in it
<Clarrisa_2008> jester45, the xchat I'm using just has a box in the connection properties for this network and it's labeled "Channels to Join: " and I have #ubuntu #xubuntu in it
<Clarrisa_2008> but it only auto joins the first one
<crimsun> don't use whitespace as a separator. Use a comma with no whitespace.
<crimsun> e.g., #ubuntu,#xubuntu,#foobarblah,...
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, in other words, #ubuntu,#xubuntu
<Jester45> o i thoguh you had gaim
<Clarrisa_2008> jester45, hadn't installed gaim quite Yet
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, this is weird, I seem to have some sort of lock up in xchat when I was trying to get out of it, and then I hit escape really fast 3 times or so, and when I did, the 3 icons that I had created on my desktop are gone
<Clarrisa_2008> and what's even more weird, is that now after I rebooted, my right-click on my desktop doesn't bring up a context menu so that I can create new launchers...  what is up here?
<Clarrisa_2008> help anyone
<vidd_laptop> what does come up when you right click?
<Clarrisa_2008> nothing.  nothing happens
<vidd_laptop> can you [alt] [f2]  to get the run box?
<Clarrisa_2008> and those nifty icons I created for launching Terminal, Xchat and the File managers are gone
<Clarrisa_2008> yes that works
<vidd_laptop> go to applications>system>process manager......
<Clarrisa_2008> ok I'm there
<vidd_laptop> is xfdesktop there?
<Clarrisa_2008> nope
<vidd_laptop> that is why....
<Clarrisa_2008> why would it disappear?
<vidd_laptop> run xfdesktop from terminal
<vidd_laptop> it sounds like it crashed
<Clarrisa_2008> oh COOOL
<Clarrisa_2008> ok it's all back
<Clarrisa_2008> wtf
<Clarrisa_2008> what did I do to screw it up like that?
<Clarrisa_2008> is that one of things I should remember because it will most likely happen a lot?  I don't understand why rebooting didn't start it up by itself.
<vidd_laptop> not sure
<Clarrisa_2008> I definately need to learn this GUI.  It a lot less "pretty" than KDE and "gnome" but then again is much faster... so I will happily live with it.... I didn't know kde & gnome that well anyway
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, one last question for me and i'm going to go take a much needed break from all of this.
<Clarrisa_2008> how can I make a backup, of this linux box, so that if I every have to resinstall, that I have will copies of all of the config files I have changed (for apache, vsftpd, samba, etc. etc.)  how do people backup their linux boxes???
<Clarrisa_2008> I can't afford a tape drive, this is a home pc
<Jester45> use a cd or dvd
<Clarrisa_2008> and what's more I don't even know how a person backs up to a tape drive with linux anyway.  I would want it to be freeware
<Jester45> and copy the directories with the configs in the
<Clarrisa_2008> what if it doesn't all fit on one DVD?
<Jester45> use 2
<Clarrisa_2008> LOL
<Clarrisa_2008> very funny
<Jester45> it shouldnt if your only backing up some configs
<Clarrisa_2008> well, ok
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, its not a joke
<Clarrisa_2008> I know, but I thought it was funny anyway,
* Jester45 does not jest 
<Clarrisa_2008> but of course not ;-)
<vidd_laptop> one dvd should be enough to back up your config files 20-30 times over
<Jester45> its really not that hard to use 2 dvds
<Clarrisa_2008> what software do you use?
<Clarrisa_2008> and secondly, the thing I forgot to mention is I am running mysql too.... what about backing that up
<Clarrisa_2008> that's why I'd ideally like to back up the whole thing
<Clarrisa_2008> until I got used to stuff that didn't matter
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, iwould be interested in getting a copy of your apache config files.....
* vidd_laptop is having an issue getting cgi-bin to work correctly
<Clarrisa_2008> vidd_laptop why so?  because they probably really suck and you need some laughs?
<Clarrisa_2008> I have suffered through trying to get them to work correctly...I'm not an expert, not even a novice yet
<Clarrisa_2008> but I have 8 domains working ok...
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, no...im sure you know LOADS more about servers then i do
<Clarrisa_2008> I'm only using wordpress and gallery2...
<Clarrisa_2008> huh????  you have got to be kidding... you have been teaching ME today here.  loads of stuff
<Jester45> vidd has problems with simple things
<vidd_laptop> thats the way this works...i give out what tiny pieces of knowledge i have been able to srounge together, so i can get the benifit of othersgreater knowledge!
<Clarrisa_2008> all I have done is created folders under /var/www or /var/www-ssl
<Clarrisa_2008> then under each of those I've created the folders called cgi-bin htdocs, & logs
<vidd_laptop> do you have cgi-bin working?
<vidd_laptop> so yes...you have TONS i can learn from
<Jester45>  vidd whats your connection speed
<Clarrisa_2008> see that's where I'm going to sound like an idiot again.  how do I know if I have it working??  I have wordpress and gallery2 working...they utilize php of course, and I'm assuming cgi-bin, but no idea
<Jester45> virison seems to be a fast isp
<vidd_laptop> i have 768 upload
<Jester45> vidd shes not doing it the hard way
<Clarrisa_2008> what is the hard way
<Jester45> not using tools to do it for you
<Jester45> i dont really mind eather way
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, feel like uploading your config files for me to examin and learn from?
<vidd_laptop> ill give ya some ftp space
<Clarrisa_2008> I could do that... but you'll have tell me which ones... I get lost as to where everything is stored...  I have folders somewhere that have the actually apache configs... something called sites-available and sites enabled...but can't remember where they are
<vidd_laptop> then upload your entire etc folder
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Clarrisa_2008> um.... isn't that scary for security on my part?
<vidd_laptop> i dont see why.....
<vidd_laptop> your passwd file is encripted.....
<Clarrisa_2008> well I don't know...passwords, etc.... I'm a newbie here
<vidd_laptop> but if you are worried about it, then dont upload it
<Clarrisa_2008> well I want to help you...
<Clarrisa_2008> let me see if I can find the files that will help you
<vidd_laptop> just upload the apache folder
<vidd_laptop> letme make you a folder
<Clarrisa_2008> oh, there it is
<Clarrisa_2008> I'm using apache2
<tich> how would i edit fstab to mount an ext3 partition?
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, come to #unofficial
<Clarrisa_2008> k
<Ramla> tich: add line /dev/hdxy /mountpoint ext3 defaults 0 0
<Ramla> I'm not sure about the meaning of the two numbers at the end of the line. But it should work.
<tich> i already have one ext3 (my home partition) adding this shouldn't interfere with that?
<Clarrisa_2008> how do I write to a file in mousepad if I'm not logged in as root????
<Ramla> Yeah, as long as the mount point is unique
<Clarrisa_2008> which I can't login as root in this desktop thing anyway
<vidd_laptop> in terminal, type sudo mousepad
<Ramla> use gksudo to start x applications as root, for example gksudo mousepad
<Clarrisa_2008> oh ok cool
<tich> Ramla: how do i make sure that the mount point is unique?
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, you coming to get the info to upload?
<Clarrisa_2008> yes
<Clarrisa_2008> one sec
<tich> Ramla: could i paste my fstab?
<Ryfa> Hello, I reinstalled xubuntu about a week ago on an old celeron machine and everything was working fine for a while, but now it locks up everytime the login screen comes up, it can autologin to a very restricted account and that is it
<Ramla> tich: check that no other mount has that mount point selected in fstab.
<Ramla> tich: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<tich> great thanks.
<Ryfa> any cluehow to resurrect it without a reinstall?
<tich> Ramla: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22798/
<Ramla> Have you checked that your home folder is all right?
<Ryfa> I'm not sure what to look for, still somewhat new to linux
<Ramla> tich: yah, just choose the right device and partition and a mounting point for the partition
<tich> okay.  i will repaste it when i have finished!  thanks.
<Ramla> Ryfa: I haven't done a lot of debugging, so I don't know if I'm able to help much
<Ryfa> are there any workarounds for this?
<Ryfa> another way to switch accounts?
<Ramla> well you can log in in terminal if that's what you mean
<Ryfa> well I need to get into my other account thru login
<Ramla> but because you have autologin enabled you can't?
<Ryfa> the login screen freezes
<Ryfa> when I logout
<Ramla> alright. well, try this.. go to terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+f1, log in with the desired account and write startx
<Ryfa> in the restricted account correct?
<Ramla> restricted? you mean normal user?
<Ryfa> user has no rights is my only access
<Ryfa> auto logins to it
<Ramla> okay. that account then
<Ryfa> press that when it logins to that?
<Ramla> umm, like when the logon screen is about to hang or has hung
<Ryfa> ok, wait a minute
<Ryfa> it freezes hard, half garbled display, mouse frozen and power button doesn't work
<Ryfa> have to unplug to restart
<Ramla> oh. hmm
<Ramla> try to get into terminal before that happens, maybe it won't hang the whole machine then. or is it instant?
<Ryfa> startx makes a fatal server error
<Ryfa> I did it in the account I can access
<Ryfa> the login screen is instant
<Ramla> Hm, maybe that's because there's already some x screen open. Try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tich> Ramla: would /home be acceptable as a mount point?  or maybe a better question would be is the mount point a semi-arbitrary thing that i can choose or is it based on something that i (as of yet) do not understand?
<Ryfa> Ramla: got in, now I can change my autologin I guess, any way to fix this problem?
<Ramla> tich: you can choose it to be /home. But hmm, actually I don't know myself what happens when you have the current /home content on the root partition and you mount something on it.. you could try copying the current content of /home to the partition you're going to mount as /home
<Ramla> Ryfa: yeah.
<Ramla> Ryfa: so the X works fine, it's just the logon screen that hangs? Sounds rather weird
<Ryfa> yeah, but this computer seems to not like xubuntu
<Ryfa> the last problem I had with xubuntu, it forgot it's version number, only some keyboard keys worked and it enlessly looped on startup
<Ryfa> had to reinstall
<Ryfa> oh one more thing, how do I disable ACPI?
<Ryfa> it complains on startup about it
<Ramla> Of that I haven't got the slightest idea
<vidd_laptop> add acpi to the grub load command
<Ryfa> it is capable of power management but it doesn't think so
<vidd_laptop> add acpi=off to the grub load command
<tich> Ramla: i am getting the sense that i should do some more reading!  i think i will look for some sort of basic terminology and concepts for partitions then do this.  its like that pbs thing: the more you know!
<tich> Ramla: thanks for getting me this far though
<Ramla> Ryfa: check logfiles in /var/log/gdm/, maybe there's an obvious reason for the crash
<Ryfa> i'll check
<Ramla> I got some errors loading fonts and some wacom stuff that gets autodefined in xorg.conf, so those are probably normal, but if there's anything else
<Ryfa> got som errors here in that logfile
<Ramla> paste away http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Ryfa> can't paste it, this isn't that pc
<Ramla> Oh. well, any recognizable reason for the crash there?
<Ryfa> looks like the errors are about my serial port
<Ramla> Have you got any devices connected there?
<Ryfa> nope
<Ryfa> error opening /dev/wavcom :success (EE) xf860penserial: cannot open device /dev/wavcom no such file or directory
<Ramla> Oh, that
<Ramla> I have those lines too
<Ryfa> oh
<Ramla> It's about some devices that get automatically added to xorg.conf
<Ryfa> ok
<Ryfa> then there isn't anything there
<Ramla> Okay, hmm
<Ramla> It can't really be an xorg problem either since you could start X after logging in..
<Ryfa> I think the only change since it last worked was a new dvd drive
<Ryfa> more, I went to change the autologin and it failed to initalise socket
<Ramla> Can't imagine that causing it.. The best I got at the moment is maybe you could try reinstalling gdm - sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm -but- I don't know if it'll mess up gdm settings.
<Ryfa> I can't even access gdm settings anymore
<Ryfa> failed to initalise socket
<Ramla> o_O
<Ryfa> happened after I entered sudo gdmsetup
<Ramla> i wonder what that means
<vidd_laptop> Ryfa, maybe you should go and apt-get remove x11-common && sudo apt-get autoremove
<vidd_laptop> Ryfa, then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Ryfa> I'll try it
<Ryfa> umm
<Ryfa> some could not be installed...could have requested an impossible situation or using an unstable distro...highly likely the package is uninstallable...
<Ryfa> on the first command
<vidd_laptop> Ryfa, you using dapper?
<Ryfa> 6.10
<Ryfa> oh also it updated some files after it last worked and before it broke
<Ryfa> this seems eerily like last time I had a problem, it just slid downhill until it was impossible to use the computer
<vidd_laptop> you might want to upgrade to feisty
<vidd_laptop> you can get the net installer from my download site
<vidd_laptop> http:// vidd.homelinux.net:8080/downloads
<ReMixx> hey vidd do you use azureus with xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> nope
<BFTD> whats the best way to locate a file?
<ReMixx> oh poo, it's giving me problems :(
<vidd_laptop> BFTD, which [filename] 
<BFTD> vidd_laptop ok
<Ryfa> which one do I download?
<vidd_laptop> mini.iso
<BFTD> locate is better
<Ryfa> ok, the HDD is too small to be downloading big files
<Ramla> i like locate, but is there some search that would not require a database update run as root first (if looking for new files)?
<Ryfa> umm, what do you want me to do with it?
<vidd_laptop> what you do is burn it to disk, and use it to install
<Ryfa> ah, I thought you wanted it to go straight onto the computer
<vidd_laptop> sounds like your install is toast....
<Ryfa> yeah, and I have only  been on it for like 10 hours sice last install
<Ryfa> I think that is pretty sad
<vidd_laptop> but you COULD try changing your /etc/apt/sources.list to edgy....
<vidd_laptop> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vidd_laptop> but i think you need to do a fresh install and turn off acpi
<Ryfa> I added that to boot options and it tignored it
<Ramla> Would you suggest turning off acpi from OS or BIOS?
<vidd_laptop> os
<Ryfa> any attemps at turning ACPI off I have seen online has failed
<Ryfa> on this pc
<vidd_laptop> i think you need to do it from jump street
<Ryfa> ?
<vidd_laptop> when you install
<Ryfa> by the way the PC is an old Jetway that has no record of ever existing
<Ryfa> except on some russian site
<Pumpernickel> Ramla: `find /path -iname foo`
<Ramla> Pumpernickel: that doesn't use any database?
<Pumpernickel> Nope.
<Ramla> Aight. Kewl.
<Ryfa> anyway what do you think caused that
<vidd_laptop> bad ram...bad hd....dunno
<Ryfa> ram is good, came from another computer
<Ryfa> when I traded it
<Ryfa> everything worked fine in 95b, quite odd
<cartoon_nate> hello... I'm wondering can i have democracy player without all those gnome dependencies?
<Ryfa> I suspect the thing isn't copletely supported, not one component in it is common
<Ryfa> except the ram, hdd, and fdd
<vidd_laptop> is it a x86???
<Ryfa> nope, a no-name pentium II class celeron
<Ramla> cartoon_nate: i don't think so. but don't worry, gnome libs shouldn't hurt xfce performance too much, both use gtk
<Ryfa> cd burnt, want me to boot from it?
<vidd_laptop> yeah
<cartoon_nate> Ramla: if anything... i just want to save 150mb of disk space
<Ryfa> I'll be back
<CaT[tm] > anyone point me to a url of xubuntu cd mirrors?
<vidd_laptop> i have a couple iso;s on my  site
* CaT[tm]  would like something stable to rsync off. currently using mirror.anl.gov but it only has a 16 connection limit and I seem to be hitting that alot
* CaT[tm]  grumble mutters. you'd think that a link on ho to setup a mirror site and where to suck from would b in the 'make it a bleedingly obvious page' category.
<Pumpernickel> You can get a list of mirrors here http://xubuntu.org/get.
<CaT[tm] > yeah. that sort of works. I'm hoping there is something that'd stop me from having to see which one of these I can rsync off
* CaT[tm]  givs up and just uses cdimage.ubuntu
<Ryfa> ok it is installed, there isn't a GUI though
<danielbw> I have a user that called me and said they can no longer minimize apps
<danielbw> I am using the latest version of xubuntu
<crimsun> does that mean that the minimise action does nothing, or does that mean that the minimise action does something but the app cannot be restored to its prior window state?
<danielbw> The action does nothing
<danielbw> I am going to go check it out later but wanted to know if anyone else ran intot his problem
<danielbw> before i went over there
<rjian> hello wer can i get the previous version of xubuntu?
<rjian> tonyyarusso: are u there?
<rjian> anybody here?
<Pumpernickel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/
<rjian> thnx Pumpernickel
<Pumpernickel> np
<lostboyz> does anyone want to tell me how you can change the themes with xfce-look in xubuntu?  i installed to /usr/share/themes but i don't see it in the change user interface settings
<rjian> Pumpernickel: do u have idea if xubuntu can run on PII 333Mhz 64MB Ram?
<Pumpernickel> rjian: It can kinda walk...
<rjian> hehe slow..
<rjian> Pumpernickel: ive download the dapper.. wat do u think? compatible?
<Pumpernickel> Probably.
<rjian> slackware seems running hopefully xubuntu will do also. :)
<Jester45> does anyone good at html
<TheSheep> Jester45: aye
<Jester45> could you make a simple template for me? and vidd
<Jester45> somthing like this =>  http://vidd.homelinux.net:8080/pics/new_template.png
<Jester45> but with straigher lines
<Jester45> i would like 3 columns the center being about 70% of the page
<Jester45> and it would be nice if i could copy/paste new sections to the center column
<Ryfa> well thanks for the help, I think I can figure this out from here
<Amon-san> hi, i have a problem with the xubuntu livecd (7.04 i386)
<Amon-san> when i boot the desktop is visible
<Amon-san> but the toolsbars are mussing
<Amon-san> *missing
<Jester45> Amon-san: press alt + F2 and type xfce4-panel in the box then click run
<TheSheep> Jester45: http://sheep.art.pl/misc/jester/
<Amon-san> i'll try asap, system is rebooting now
<Jester45> TheSheep: how about, vidd.homelinux.net
<Jester45> that is very nice though
<TheSheep> Jester45: blank page
<Jester45> really?
<TheSheep> Jester45: you wanted a template
<Jester45> ether or
<Jester45> i didnt really care
<Amon-san> oh, and is it normal for a 800x600 tft not to center the boot animation?
<Jester45> the template is nice but i would of worked with your page, i just didnt know how to start it
<Jester45> i think vidd will like it
<Jester45> hes starting a hosting business
<Jester45> i get a free account
<TheSheep> Jester45: well, just take the html and replace/add things to it
<Jester45> what html
<Jester45> the link i sent i chagned that all ready
<Jester45> all i need to do is the other 8 or so pages and wait for vidd to do all the user registration and stuff like that
<TheSheep> 05:53 < Jester45> does anyone good at html
<TheSheep> 05:55 < TheSheep> Jester45: aye
<TheSheep> 05:57 < Jester45> could you make a simple template for me? and vidd
<TheSheep> 05:58 < Jester45> somthing like this =>  http://vidd.homelinux.net:8080/pics/new_template.png
<TheSheep> Jester45: ?
<Jester45> yea?
<Jester45> its like what i said
<Jester45> 3 columns
<Jester45> just i couldnt draw fancy things in xpaint
<TheSheep> Jester45: I made it and uploaded to http://sheep.art.pl/misc/jester/
<Jester45> yea i looked at it
<Jester45> but while you made that i edited this -> vidd.homelinux.net:8080
<TheSheep> Jester45: ah, ok
<Jester45> i would of used your but i found a good template
<Jester45> yours
<Jester45> and im not that good so using your it would of took a long time to get looking good but its still basicly the same
<Amon-san> Jester45: thanks it worked
<Jester45> your welcome
<Amon-san> hmm, my tray clock is 2 hours off, how du i set it?
<Amon-san> *do
<Jester45> menu -> system -> time and date
<Amon-san> thanks
<Jester45> np
<Scot1967> Noob here...  is this thing on?
<Scot1967> I have an install question...  Any takers?
<Scot1967> Xubuntu installer hangs at 15% Installing system, Detecting file systems...
<Catoptromancy_> Which .iso , what system specs?
<Scot1967> It's an old HP Omnibook Xe2 laptop.  192 meg ram, 400mhz processor,6 gig HDD.
<Catoptromancy_> try the Alternate CD
<Scot1967> Xubuntu, Fiesty Fawn..  7.04 desktop i386
<Catoptromancy_> Live CD?
<Catoptromancy_> OR Alternate
<Scot1967> Yes live CD.  I choose install when it comes up.
<Catoptromancy_> try Alternate
<Catoptromancy_> it works with Lower RAM
<Scot1967> Could the ISO burn be bad?
<Catoptromancy_> run an md5sum check on it before burning
<Catoptromancy_> use md5sum
<Scot1967> Thought of that...  Where are the checksums?
<Catoptromancy_> same directory as download
<Scot1967> I just clicked a link off the main page and pulled from a mirror.  I did not see the checksums...
<Scot1967> I'll look again'
<Scot1967> scrolling works!!!  :)
<Scot1967> Down the page a ways I see the checksums.
<Scot1967> I'll do the checksum and try the alt.  Thanks!
<Scot1961> help
<Scot1961> Sorry...  :S
<crabgrass> in gnome, you can have additional info (filesize, permissions, etc) displayed along with the filename, next to icons. is there any way to do this in thunar?
<sigmamu188> why use thunar
<sigmamu188> use krusader
<sigmamu188> sudo apt-get install krusader
<crabgrass> i like things that look simple, clean, spartan, etc
<sigmamu188> i think krusader is clean
<sigmamu188> lol
<crabgrass> eh...
<sigmamu188> you can used detailed lists in thunar
<sigmamu188> in the view setting
<crabgrass> ah
<sigmamu188> i dont know if that helps at all
<sigmamu188> i just got on
<crabgrass> not really what i was looking for, but it's close enough
<MaxFrames> hello
<crabgrass> yo
<sigmamu188> you can go to view> configure columns and add the other
<sigmamu188> ie permission ownership ect
<MaxFrames> i have installed a 17" TFT monitor, but my xubuntu PC does not support 1280x1024, it only supports 1024x768. At 1280x1024, vertical lines appear and the display is garbled. I can configure xfce to use 1024x768, but the logon screen and the splash screen are still 1280x1024. How do I change those?
<sigmamu188> crabgrass: dose that help at all?
<crabgrass> MaxFrames: have you added 1280x1024 in xorg.conf?
<sigmamu188> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sigmamu188> then add the supported resolutions and frequency ranges
<crabgrass> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crabgrass> to get to the file
<MaxFrames> ok. let's see
<crabgrass> then ctrl+atl+backspace to restart X and see if it worke
<crabgrass> d
<sigmamu188> gksudo mousepad
<sigmamu188> i cant get gedit to run
<crabgrass> ah, yes, mousepad if you don't have gedit
<sigmamu188> i like gvim
<sigmamu188> i just got told about using it
<crabgrass> oh god how do i type in this
<MaxFrames> the file /etc/x11/xorg.conf looks blank
<crabgrass> capitilize the X
<MaxFrames> jeez... it just occurred to me :P
<crabgrass> heh
<MaxFrames> bear with a windows junkie
<crabgrass> case sensitivity takes a while to get used to
<crabgrass> don't worry, i've been there
<MaxFrames> 1024x768 is already present as a resolution.... should i comment out 1280x1024?
<crabgrass> no, add 1280 if it's not already there
<MaxFrames> it is
<MaxFrames> but i want xubuntu to *not* use it, since my g-card does not support it
<crabgrass> oh
<crabgrass> in that case, just delete it
<crabgrass> what kind of card do you have?
<MaxFrames> a better soultion would be to just tell x to use 1024x768 in the logon window
<MaxFrames> without deleting 1280x1024
<crabgrass> well, if you can't support 1280, there's no point in telling X that you can
<crabgrass> right?
<sigmamu188> is it a nvidea card?
<crabgrass> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<MaxFrames> Intel 82815 CGC
<crabgrass> ooo.
* crdlb loves that factoid
<crabgrass> ubotu is talking smack
<crabgrass> i've never had any problems with it...
<crdlb> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<crdlb> :P
<sigmamu188> lol
<crabgrass> heh
<crabgrass> well, it's no automatix
<sigmamu188> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crabgrass> !sentience
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sentience - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crabgrass> HA
<crdlb> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<crabgrass> !women
<sigmamu188> hahahahaha
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<crabgrass> O__O
<crdlb> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* crdlb is done :P
<crabgrass> fine, fine.
<crabgrass> lol
<sigmamu188> anyone know a good gui bittorrent app
<crabgrass> hah, found a good one
<crabgrass> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<sigmamu188> im using utorrent via wine
<sigmamu188> and it crashes out sometimes
<crabgrass> i'm using transmission
<crabgrass> deluge is nice, too.
<Myrtti> bittornado
<crabgrass> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Catoptromancy> sigmamu188, ktorrent
<MaxFrames> good.. it worked
<crabgrass> /cheer
<MaxFrames> now I'd like to see if there are new drivers for that video chip
<crabgrass> what can i use to view mysquirrel .db's?
<gnuYou> has anyone been able to watch videos on video.google.com
<crabgrass> !flash | gnuYou
<ubotu> gnuYou: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gnuYou> I already have flash installed
<crabgrass> oh, well, then what's going wrong?
<sigmamu188> im looking for one that wont trash my down speed when i restrict the up speed
<sigmamu188> will ktorrent do that?
<gnuYou> the problem is that the video isn't playing while buffering
<crabgrass> hmm
<crabgrass> sigmamu188: afaik all bittorrent clients will do that
<gnuYou> the funny thing is that youtube video is playing fine
<Catoptromancy> why restrict upspeed?
<sigmamu188> i share bandwith with 5 other computers
<Catoptromancy> hmm
<sigmamu188> when my comp is running fill speed
<crabgrass> it might be curteous to also restrict downspeed, then too.
<sigmamu188> it kills the conductivity of the rest of the network
<Catoptromancy> well you can change upspeed with ktorrent
<sigmamu188> i do restict my down speed
<sigmamu188> somewhat
<sigmamu188> but it seems that only the up speed kills the network
<MaxFrames> :( disaster stroke
<MaxFrames> after a reboot, my desktop wallpaper and desktop icons are gone
<MaxFrames> and just because I removed 1280x1024 from xorg.conf :/
<sigmamu188> are you logged in as root?
<sigmamu188> try ctrl+alt+backspace
<sigmamu188> and log in again
<MaxFrames> already did
<sigmamu188> hmmm
<sigmamu188> try moving the mouse to the top and bottom of the page
<sigmamu188> maybe its to big for you screen
<sigmamu188> that happened to me once
<sigmamu188> lol
<Catoptromancy> Xfce4-panel
<Catoptromancy> in termnial
<Catoptromancy> MaxFrames, Xfce4-panel
<Catoptromancy> is your panel still there?
<MaxFrames> panel already running
<Catoptromancy> desktopsettings  and click "allow Xfce"
<MaxFrames> indeed
<Catoptromancy> worked?
<MaxFrames> why the heck did it uncheck it though?
<Catoptromancy> random shortcut accident?
<Catoptromancy> stuff happens,
<Catoptromancy> I lost my panels yesterday
<Catoptromancy> not sure how they died
<Catoptromancy> not sure how I got them back
<MaxFrames> I too lost the panels for no apparent reason some days ago
<viridity> hi all
<crabgrass> yeah, it's happened to me, too
<MaxFrames> all this is a bit uncomfortable for a regular windows user
<viridity> does anyone know anything about installing xubuntu on a quite old system (laptop)?
<Catoptromancy> I was a regular windows user
<Catoptromancy> ill never go totally back
<MaxFrames> look at this for instance.... I set the desktop resolution to 1024x768, I log off and on, and the font size has apparently decreased by 50%!!!! why???
<Catoptromancy> wine fails on programs i need, so duel boot
<Catoptromancy> MaxFrames, sometimes when you quit you need to save session
<crabgrass> yeah, that's what i thought, too
<crabgrass> but there's a couple programs that just won't run in linux
<crabgrass> and have no replacement
<crabgrass> games, mainly
<Catoptromancy> or only some things are saved messing with settings oddly
<Catoptromancy> games are quite easy on linux
<Catoptromancy> newer Games definately
<Catoptromancy> gotta tweak winecfg and a few things and nearly all should work
<crabgrass> if you can get Hammer working, you'll win 10,000 internets
<crabgrass> or BF2142
<Catoptromancy> those should work
<crabgrass> i've tried, no luck
<Catoptromancy> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<crabgrass> yup
<Catoptromancy> bf is in the top ten list
<crabgrass> but, synergy and another monitor did the trick
<crabgrass> now i have a 120 gig harddrive being used for windows... and ONE program.
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> my windows partition is 50 gigs and linux has 200
<Catoptromancy> both are half full
<Catoptromancy> and I find it hard to fill harddrives
<crabgrass> heh
<crabgrass> so did i, until i got dsl and amule
<jordansdad253> is this where i go for help?
<crabgrass> sure is
<Catoptromancy> I have 40 gigs of MP3s on 12 DVDs
<crabgrass> jordansdad253: xfce help, anyway
<jordansdad253> i can't access my applications menu anymore
<Catoptromancy> every CD in my house fits on 12 discs heh
<jordansdad253> in xcfe
<Catoptromancy> why not?
<crabgrass> jordansdad253: did you lose the menu?
<crabgrass> jordansdad253: if so, rightclick on a panel and go to 'add new item'
<Catoptromancy> crabgrass, beat me to itr
<crabgrass> jordansdad253: then 'xfce menu' on the bottom
<crabgrass> Catoptromancy: =D
<MaxFrames> how do i increase the font size in the panels and in the main menu?
<crabgrass> menu >> settings >> user interface / window manager
<Catoptromancy> I know there some functions are there
<Catoptromancy> but it takes forever to find them
<crabgrass> yeah, takes some getting used to
<crabgrass> like any other os
<MaxFrames> crabgrass: already did, but it has no effect on those areas
<crabgrass> MaxFrames: hmm.
<MaxFrames> the xfce menu is still using a small font, and the same goes for the panel
<MaxFrames> no matter how i set the font size in user interface/window manager, those don't change
<loswillios> hi
<MaxFrames> xubuntu hates me :P
<crabgrass> well, in that case, i'm out of ideas.
<Catoptromancy> I went through this bfore
<MaxFrames> i suspect my graphic card is culprit for all this
<Catoptromancy> setting > user interface settings?
<loswillios> I have a problem with printing. My Canon i550 prints b/w fine but color-printing is a horrible mess
<loswillios> Although the print-preview looks fine (all on one page) the final result is distributed over several pages
<loswillios> every page contains a few things, where the color is shifted
<grumpymole> MaxFrames: look at http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-more-on-fixing-fonts-problems.html - may be related?
<crabgrass> align cartridges?
<loswillios> crabgrass: good idea, but where?
<crabgrass> that's done on the printer itself
<crabgrass> generally
<Catoptromancy> http://www.relentlessbeating.com/f/omgnooo.swf
<Catoptromancy> oh crap
<Catoptromancy> wrong channel
<crabgrass> lol
<loswillios> crabgrass: I know the windows driver can adjust it, but haven't found the settings in linux
<crabgrass> rules 1 & 2
<crabgrass> loswillios: are there native linux drivers for it?
<jordansdad254> i don't know if you guys got my thanks or not, but thanks for the help
<crabgrass> also, there should be some kind of diagnostic menu or something on the printer itself
<loswillios> crabgrass: Canon i560 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0.99.1
<crabgrass> jordansdad254: no problem
<loswillios> crabgrass: the printer has only two buttons :/
<loswillios> on/off and resume
<crabgrass> oh.
<crabgrass> hmm.
<crabgrass> well, i dont have a printer hooked up right now, so i've disabled all those menus
<crabgrass> 'printer setup' in openoffice might have something
<MaxFrames> grumpymole: may be related. thanks.
<loswillios> args
<loswillios> where do i have to put this )(%Z/ numlockx thing to start after X?
<loswillios> I currently have autologin with rungetty working, so every numlockx-call in the wiki doesn't work somehow
<loswillios> this is driving me nuts. even if i put the command in startxfce4 numlock isn't on after boot
<loswillios> .xinitrc doesn't work either
<loswillios> /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc doesn't work
<loswillios> any help on that is greatly appreciated
<loswillios> numlockx in .bashrc only works when opening a terminal. just booting isn't enough
<Ramla> loswillios: have you checked your bios for 'boot up numlock status' setting?
<Amon-san> say, why does the xubuntu installation routine remove various packets after installing the base system?
<Catoptromancy> After installing something, it removes the installer package
<Catoptromancy> dont need an installer, when the program is already installed
<hyper_ch> hiho
<candtalan> hi all
<hyper_ch> candtalan: hi
<candtalan> I have a question about fonts
<candtalan> Hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> !question | candtalan
<ubotu> candtalan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<candtalan> Am a new user of xubuntu, and installed it via kubuntu then xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop is also installed
<candtalan> the menu (button text) font (for example 'Applications' at top left hand side is too small on one machine and I cannot see how to change it
<candtalan> Hi ubotu  :-)
<hyper_ch> candtalan: applications --> settings --> Windows Manager Settings
<candtalan> yes I saw that but it chanegs the window title etc but ? not the [Applications]  button text, (nor the Applications menu text)
<hyper_ch> no clue
<hyper_ch> I don't alter default settings
<candtalan> Nor do I usually, but I have one or two old machines and xfce would be really good for them
<candtalan> Is it something to do with general system (gtk?) settings - a file somewhere I wonder?
<hyper_ch> no clue
<hyper_ch> how old are they?
<candtalan> Pentium II 200 Mhz (kde a bit slooow), and PII 400 MHz
<hyper_ch> hmmm, I'd go for fluxbox
<hyper_ch> instead of xfce
<candtalan> I did try fluxbox yes, however it is a little too much into editing for my present skills. I made  a menu ok - it works fine. I would probably be givivng a machine to elderly friends, so I woul dneed to have faster mainteneance skills than I hav ejust now
<candtalan> Kubuntu and or suse are no problem for such friends (ages  mid 80's)
<hyper_ch> well, no clue about xfce tweaking... but you might be better off asking in #xfce
<candtalan> yes thanks
<Eagle_101> May I please ask if the following wireless card: 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) :: will work correctly on xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: download the desktop cd and try it out...
<hyper_ch> but broadcom in general is not that well supported
<Eagle_101> :S might just try that :S Its the one thing I could not get to work in gentoo :(
<hyper_ch> you also can check on www.ubuntuforums.org
<hyper_ch> maybe the ndiswrapper helps
<Eagle_101> who knows... I just heard that the new xubuntu has better wireless support ;)
<hyper_ch> well, my has been detected out of the box since breezy
<hyper_ch> but broadcom is still a pain - as I have heard
<Eagle_101> :(
<hyper_ch> try the dsktop/life cd
<hyper_ch> and/or browse the forums
<Eagle_101> is breezy released?
<Eagle_101> I see fiesty
<hyper_ch> breezy was 5.06
<hyper_ch> feist is 7.04
<Eagle_101> sorry :S used to versionless gentoo.
<hyper_ch> versions in Ubuntu are very simple
<hyper_ch> Year.Month
<hyper_ch> 2007.04 --> 7.04
<Eagle_101> ah ok
<hyper_ch> plus some cool code name
<hyper_ch> breezy badger
<hyper_ch> hoard hedgehog
<hyper_ch> dapper drake
<hyper_ch> edgy eft
<hyper_ch> feisty fawn
<Eagle_101> heh :)
<Eagle_101> the thing that sucks with that though is that you have to get a new OS, unlike the seemless gentoo upgrades... but I'd give that up to have working wireless
<hyper_ch> well, upgrades work well...
<Eagle_101> gentoo all you do is emerge world every so often and you have the up to date distro :S
<hyper_ch> but I still prefer to reisntall everything upon each release
<Eagle_101> mmm
<Eagle_101> oh by the way I am getting that CD image ;)
<hyper_ch> once the alpha versions of the next come out I'll install that
<Eagle_101> I'll have it in 3 hours :)
<hyper_ch> I miss the daily upgrades
<hyper_ch> it just makes feel the devs do a lot of work :)
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, heh, I just do emerge world every week or so :)
<hyper_ch> 3h? so long for the download?
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, I'm in a university, and they kill the speed during the weekdays
<Eagle_101> someone forgot it is a holiday >.>
<hyper_ch> lol
<hyper_ch> when I still was assistant to one of the law profs. there were no speed limits
<Eagle_101> its only in the dorms, if I wandered down to the labs I would get high speed
<hyper_ch> go, do some sport and walk down :)
<Eagle_101> heh :) I might... except the labs are closed ;) its holiday
<Eagle_101> ( I tried earlier)
<hyper_ch> ;)
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, any idea of a distro that supports broadcom very well?)
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: nope.... I just know debian and *buntu
<Eagle_101> gentoo does.. in a very difficult way, that i've mangaged to bugger it up...
<Eagle_101> its really odd, I can get the device light to turn on.
<Eagle_101> and I can get it to detect networks
<Eagle_101> but it won't connect for the life of me
<hyper_ch> did you search the ubuntu forums already?
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, this is gentoo.
<Eagle_101> I've not tried xubuntu
<hyper_ch> well, but the forums gives you info whether it works for others
<Eagle_101> oh!
<Eagle_101> duh
<Eagle_101> thanks ;)
<hyper_ch> or google for ubuntu hardware... you should get to the ubuntu wiki and it should list the devices
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, I'm inclined to see if the new release will self detect it as advertised
<Eagle_101> or do I get the similar problems
<hyper_ch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<hyper_ch> hmmm, not listed
<Eagle_101> well that sucks :(
<hyper_ch> well, that means no one has submitted yet
<Eagle_101> I'll still give it a go :)
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: so try searching the forums
<Eagle_101> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=Broadcom+Corporation+BCM4318
<Eagle_101> is not encoraging
<hyper_ch> wow.... 86 pages in that thread
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, yep and they say on it if your driver is the one I have, it won't work
<hyper_ch> oh :(
<Eagle_101> I'm going to try another gentoo solution before jumping ship
<Eagle_101> ;)
<hyper_ch> ubuntu is nice
<hyper_ch> needs much less time than gentoo :)
<Eagle_101> I'm sure it is, just I can't tweak things as well :)
<hyper_ch> look at it as a challenge regarding tweaking ;)
<Eagle_101> you never even see xorg.conf in ubuntu :)
<hyper_ch> sure I have :)
<Eagle_101> whooo hoo!
<Eagle_101> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=Broadcom+Corporation+BCM4318
<hyper_ch> is it for feisty?
<Eagle_101> yes
<Eagle_101> not only that, it gives me some keywords to search for gentoo whilist my cd is downloading ;)
<hyper_ch> ???
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, I never heard of the ndiswrapper
<Eagle_101> I'm going to see if I can't make that work in gentoo
<hyper_ch> ndiswrapper is a wrapper to use windows drivers in linux
<Eagle_101> yeah I see...
<Eagle_101> I'm going to try the liveCD and see how well this works :)
<hyper_ch> good luck
<Eagle_101> if it works I'm going to install xubuntu over gentoo :(
<hyper_ch> you can do parallel installs
<hyper_ch> the freedom of linux :)
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, yeah I already am dualbooting with XP
<johnbortion> I wanted to ask a question about Xmodmap.  Is anyone there?
<vidd_laptop> johnbortion, i am here....
<johnbortion> Hey, I used to have a global Xmodmap file in /etc/X11.  now it doesn't work
<johnbortion> I just upgraded to Feisty Fawn
<vidd_laptop> is the file still there?
<johnbortion> yes, it works but I have to run it manually:  xmodmap /etc/X11/Xmodmap
<vidd_laptop> ok....
<vidd_laptop> then you just need to call the file in your auto loader
<johnbortion> where is that located?  I'm using Xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> give me a sec....
<vidd_laptop> (Applications -> Settings -> Autostarted Applications)
<johnbortion> okay I'll try that.  I wonder why they changed some of the startup scripts?
<johnbortion> X should be reading that file at startup
<johnbortion> shouldn't it?
<vidd_laptop> johnbortion, x does not read it at all....
<vidd_laptop> xfce reads it
<johnbortion> I wonder why it stopped now
<vidd_laptop> wait.... im sorry...you meant the Xmodmap....
<johnbortion> yes
<vidd_laptop> yes...x SHOULD be reading it on start up
<johnbortion> that's weird, maybe something is happening out of order
<vidd_laptop> have you tried removing it and replacing it?
<johnbortion> yes
<johnbortion> thanks for your help, I'm sure you're suggestion will work--I'm just curious that it doesn't work the same way it used to.  thanks again.
* grazie waves a kalikiana 
<kalikiana> hi grazie :D
<grazie> kalikiana: still writing a light weight browser?
<kalikiana> grazie, Of course. Why do you ask? Everyone seems to expect that I drop it. o-O
<grazie> kalikiana: properly 'cos a lot of folks think it's a tough project :)
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: downloaded?
<grazie> probably*
<hyper_ch> huhu grazie
<grazie> hi hyper_ch
<TheSheep> kalikiana: we expect you to create a great browser for us :)
<hyper_ch> johnny depp and keiry knightley are on my program tonight ;)
<hyper_ch> -<+a
<kalikiana> grazie, Well, it's definitely more complex than catfish ;)
<hyper_ch> -y+a
<hyper_ch> what's catfish?
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Yeah, at the moment *time* is the only factor holding me back.
<grazie> hyper_ch: what program is that?
<hyper_ch> grazie: movie theater :)
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, It's a file search frontend by me, in pyGtk.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: fortunately, time is somethng that never runs out
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: why do I keep hearing at exams then "time is up" ^^
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Well, I'm sure some day my time will *come*. :P
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: because they use a special kind of time, marked for the exam ;)
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, wget says 39% complete
<grazie> kalikiana: would it not have been less work ge
<grazie> kalikiana: would it not have been less work to get css working with dillo?
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: well, if you have problems with your broadcom card... you can bug TheSheep... he's sort of all-knowing
<TheSheep> grazie: definitely not
<Eagle_101> ah I will :)
<TheSheep> grazie: b'sides, dillo has a retarded user interface
<Eagle_101> thanks hyper_ch :)
<kalikiana> grazie, Nope, dillo would need more that a "little" css update.
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: you're welcome :)
* grazie has never seen dillo code, but doesn't mind the interface
<hyper_ch> what is dillo=
<grazie> !dillo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dillo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalikiana> grazie, WebKit is already extremely fast and functional, it only lacks a gtk interface.
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: does your browser store forms?
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, You mean like firefox's 'Save this password'? Not yet. I am planning a formfill similar to Opera's magic wand - which is more secure.
<Jester45> !info dillo
<ubotu> dillo: Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5-4.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 354 kB, installed size 956 kB
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: not only save passwords but store whole forms
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, Yep, also forms.
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: sort of ai_roboform in windows
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: and there's a wand plugin for firefox :)
<Jester45> there is a plug in for everything
<TheSheep> it's good to store form contents in history, so that when you hit "back" you don't have to fill it again
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, I have the wand for firefox already ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: that's also a thing I miss about FF
<Eagle_101> mmmm how good is dillo? (is it a less bloated firefox?)
<hyper_ch> hitting back reloads the webpage... it doesn't just go back
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: huh? it does that for me...
<Jester45> Eagle_101: its a lot lighter but it doesnt have support for css and other things
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: so have I... to bad there is no option of deleting logins from that ff wand plugin
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: it does not for me
<TheSheep> well, SOA#1
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: but then many things work not for me the same way as the do for others
<hyper_ch> !bug1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no, Standard Operator Answer #1: "works for me"
<hyper_ch> how can I fetch a certain bug from launchpad using ubotu?
<TheSheep> Bug #666
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 666 in malone "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<hyper_ch> bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Eagle_101> haha
* Eagle_101 laughs
<Jester45> #1 is good
<hyper_ch> dell is now selling machines with ubuntu preinstalled... as soon as I can order from Switzerland I'll get a notebook
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: but most of their machines still come with "Genuine Vista" :(
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: in the US its 2 desktops models and 1 notebook that comes with ubuntu
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: they aren't much cheaper but I'll get one anyway
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you think they also deliver with Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: they should sign an agreement with Apple to sell Macs with ubuntu preinstalled ;)
<Eagle_101> no I think its only GNOME
<kalikiana> They are 50$ cheaper I believe - that's not much .:/
<hyper_ch> kalikiana: well, large distributors don't pay retail prices
<hyper_ch> macs with ubuntu :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: btw, my screensaver problem was because of that option being enabled...
<kalikiana> hyper_ch, Well, in Germany some not-so-big company pays about 80 for Windows - Dell must have an awesome deal with MS then.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: so I was close :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: the full screen overlay
<grazie> Has anybody else noticed that all Vista demo machines have a movie of Vista running, rather than let the user interact with the real OS...presumably 'cos it's so slow
* hyper_ch never had a look at vista demo machines
* kalikiana neither.
<Jester45> vista isnt that slow but its still slower than what it should be
<TheSheep> I had an opportunity to try Vista
<Jester45> and the ui is bad
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: opportunity or being forced to?
* Jester45 installed vista to test it out
<TheSheep> it's not terribly, bad, but horribly ugly -- the "pretty" interface is only in the most expensive version, in cheaper versions it's replaced with gray rectangles
<hyper_ch> :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'm not very religious about these things -- I usually prefer to actually check things
<Eagle_101> TheSheep, funny, considering that ubuntu can outdo microsoft's versions for free ;)
<hyper_ch> damn, where did I put my glasses?
<grazie> TheSheep: probably another reason why demo machines just play a movie of Vista
<hyper_ch> vista doesn't run on my machine I suspect
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 304/897GB, RAM: 994/1010MB, 150 proc's, 2.0d up
<TheSheep> grazie: they probably don't want users to "customize" it beyound repair
<hyper_ch> well, I mean not with aero
<hyper_ch> is it actually true that there is an NSA-Linux distro?
* Jester45 likes how beryl/compiz can out do MS when MS has much more money to work with 
<hyper_ch> and for beryl/compiz you don't need a todady's high-end machine to run well...
<Eagle_101> hyper_ch, you need more then 256 MB though :(
<grazie> A very good demonstration that throwing money at a project will not give the best results
<Jester45> i used beryl on a 400mhz 256mb machine
<Eagle_101> O.o no lag?
<Jester45> not much
<hyper_ch> depends on the video card I suppose
<Eagle_101> were you able to do anything productive (run firefox)
<Jester45> the only this it had troble with was the window dcorations
<Jester45> when you tried to open to many things to fast or move them all, o and the open/close animations ran at like 3 fps
<Jester45> the cube was flawless
<hyper_ch> :)
<Eagle_101> heh
<Eagle_101> I just think thats overkill in terms of graphics, but thats me :)
<Eagle_101> I want more RAM so my firefox will run properly >.>
<hyper_ch> more ram is always good :)
<Jester45> youu cant have to much
<hyper_ch> how much ram can you put into a computer nowadays?
<vidd_laptop> it only is limited to the capcity of your motherboard
<hyper_ch> I haven't seen a mainboard with 4 ram slots for a long time
<w00tb0x> is anyone familiar with .drmc errors? im getting one when i log into a session, it complains about not having permissions o write to home o i must of sudo'd my way into trouble.  does anyone know a quick remedy to this before i waste my memorial day with a re-install ?
<w00tb0x> it says something like, you dont have 644 permissions so you cant save session settings and language settings or something close to that...
<scot1967> rdc client that works in Xubuntu?
<scot1967> krdc does not work...  KDE thing?
<hyper__ch> krdc works
<scot1967> Hmmm...  I'll add it back in and try again.
<DeadEnd154> Hey ! Need Some Help Here I am running TWO BFG 8800 GTS OC's ON a Bfg 680I MB. I am wanting to install the Ubuntu Ultimate Gamers Edition Linux. It is Giving me an Error That says Cannot load X Server(graphics interface) Anyone know What to do ? And i am kinda new to Linux
<scot1967> krdc says could not start rdesktop....
<DeadEnd154> Hey ! Need Some Help Here I am running TWO BFG 8800 GTS OC's ON a Bfg 680I MB. I am wanting to install the Ubuntu Ultimate Gamers Edition Linux. It is Giving me an Error That says Cannot load X Server(graphics interface) CaN Anyone offer some Help  ?
<DeadEnd154> Please?
<vidd_laptop> whats the exact error message?
<scot1967> Cound not start rdesktop; make sure rdesktop is properly installed.
<vidd_laptop> is rdesktop installed?
<scot1967> I think so, I installed krdc using Add/Remove...
<scot1967> Searching for rdesktop in Add/Remove only yeilds krdc and Gnome-RDP
<scot1967> I am installing Gnome-RDP now to see if it will work.
<scot1967> Well I got going with a login prompt on the server but as soon as I try to log in it dies, the session dissappears...
<scot1967> Session disappears after login with Gnome-RDP and KRDC.  Any Ideas?
<loswillios> Ramla: yes
<scot1967> Well looks like no one here knows what's wrong with Gnome-RDP / KRDC...  :( I'll let you know if I figure it out.  Thanks.
<scot1967> Another note...  What does everyone here usually use for an SSH client?  I used putty on Windows.  Anything like that for Xubantu?
<Myrtti> scot1967: we type ssh on <terminal of our choice>
<Myrtti> ssh client is installed by default
<Myrtti> ssh loginname@host.tld
<vidd_laptop> hmmm....
<scot1967> Ah...  I liked being able to save and manage multiple sessions ina a list.  No big deal, lean and mean is what I wanted from Xubuntu anyhow.
<vidd_laptop> i cant get my cgi-bin to work
<Myrtti> scot1967: you can always do shortcut icons :-)
<scot1967> HOw bout' creating a terminal shortcut on a taskbar?  Use Launcher right?
<scot1967> Mind reader... :)
<scot1967> Can I create a shortcut to a Terminal window as well?
<Myrtti> xfce4-terminal --hide-toolbar --hide-menubars -execute ssh myrtti@velhottaret.net
<Myrtti> --execute even
<scot1967> Ahh.  Thanks.  :)
<darrend> does anyone use exaile?
<Myrtti> yeah
<darrend> what criteria does it use to list artists/albums?
<darrend> I tried changing some id3 tags and rescanning, but it didn't pick up the changes
<scot1967> quit:
<Myrtti> you might want to ask at #exaile too
<darrend> Myrtti: thx, I will
<W8TAH> good afternoon to everyone (or morning, night or evening as the case may be)
<boxnetnet> good evening
<W8TAH> :)
<W8TAH> i have a machine on breezy and one on fiesty -- the breeze machine has a terminal on the right click menu and the feisty one does not -- how can i get a terminal on feisty?
<boxnetnet> eek, I don't know ...
<W8TAH> bummer - -so far no one seems to
<W8TAH> i come from fluxbox. so thats a pretty habitual thing
<darrend> W8TAH: what *do* yu get on right-click?  (assume you mean right-click on the desktop)
<darrend> do you get stuff about "create launcher..." and so on?
<W8TAH> darrend, yes thats what i get
<darrend> ok, goto "Desktop settings" from that menu, click the "Behaviour" tab
<W8TAH> ok
<darrend> and tick "Show desktop menu on right click"
<darrend> try noe
<darrend> *now
<W8TAH> AHHHHHHH -thank you SOOOO Much
<darrend> np
<W8TAH> PRECISELY what i was looking for!
<vidd_laptop> W8TAH, you want the same menu as your dapper?
<vidd_laptop> on your fiesty?
<W8TAH> yes -- darrend told me how to get what i was looking for -
<W8TAH> thank you so much
<rollerskatejamms> Hey, I know about the font size bug, and I know how to set the fonts to a fixed size and workaround the bug, but why does it persist from release to release?
<vidd_laptop> if you want the EXACT same ting, just copy the menu.xml from the dapper machine and put it on your fiesty machine
<vidd_laptop> rollerskatejamms, write a patch-file script (or whatever) to append to the options that CAUSE the issue, and submit it to the devel teams
<vidd_laptop> until someone who CARES acually does this, the issue will continue forever
<rollerskatejamms> vidd_laptop, and upstream doesnt care?
<vidd_laptop> the ppl with upload rights are busy with other stuff and this tiny glitch that only effects 1 out of 500 ppl (ppl who know enough to set the auto login, and also enought to do the work-around)
<TheSheep> the problem is much more complicated than it seams
<TheSheep> seems
<vidd_laptop> its not like the ENTIRE comunity is effected
<rollerskatejamms> how does it only effect 1 out of 500 people? it happens every time i use xfce anywhere. and then i fix it. but it still happens
<TheSheep> there is a nice summary at http://scanline.ca/dpi/
<vidd_laptop> rollerskatejamms, for ever one of you (and me for that matter...i do it too) there are 499 ppl that do NOT set thier systems to auto/timed login
<rollerskatejamms> vidd_laptop, I don't set my system to auto/timed login
<rollerskatejamms> i log in with a password
<rollerskatejamms> Whats all this auto login business
<rollerskatejamms> and TheSheep if this is a general X problem, and not an XFCE problem, why does it not happen on gnome and kde
<vidd_laptop> you can set your system to auto login so if you leave the login screen up for 30 sec, it will auto login whatever you have it set to
<rollerskatejamms> yeah i know that
<rollerskatejamms> but what does it have to do with fonts
<vidd_laptop> its the only time i ever see that issue
<vidd_laptop> unless you are refering to an issue i never saw ;/
<rollerskatejamms> it just happens randomly to me me after ive been using xfce a bit
<rollerskatejamms> i log out, log back in, and the fonts shrink
<rollerskatejamms> cant figure out what i do that triggers it
<vidd_laptop> oh...i thought you were refering to the issue with the login window itself.....
<vidd_laptop> in your case...disregaurd EVERYTHING i said before
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<rollerskatejamms> hehe
<TheSheep> rollerskatejamms: that's because both GNOME and KDE bypass the normal mechanisms and hardwire the fonts
<rollerskatejamms> TheSheep, so why not do that?
<Jester45> becuase it would be a big change im guessing
<TheSheep> rollerskatejamms: because it only works for some hardware and settings
<rollerskatejamms> o ok
<rollerskatejamms> TheSheep, so gnome and kde work in a way that could break on some hardware?
<TheSheep> rollerskatejamms: for exampl,e if you have an exceptionally large resolution (and the monitors are developing fast), the default hardcoded font might be a little unreadable...
<rollerskatejamms> TheSheep, Right but you can make it bigger
<rollerskatejamms> system -> preferences -> font
<TheSheep> rollerskatejamms: not to mention devices with unusual pixel shape
<TheSheep> rollerskatejamms: but with the current system, you don't have to
<rollerskatejamms> TheSheep, yeah but the current system makes the fonts shrink automagically
<TheSheep> rollerskatejamms: or ratherm you wouldn't have to if just the programmers didn't hardcode everythin in their applications
<rollerskatejamms> Anyway the bug is no big deal for me. I just fix it each time. But my friend wants me to put ubuntu (read xubuntu) on his PIII 700mhz with 128mb of ram, and he defninitely wouldn't have a clue how to fix it. I can do it for him but thats besides the point.
<TheSheep> rollerskatejamms: have you tried any of the workarounds mentionad on that page I linked?
<rollerskatejamms> TheSheep, I've fixed it using a workaround for myself.
<rollerskatejamms> but hed just throw up his hands if he had to google a solution
<rollerskatejamms> hes not a tech
<TheSheep> this is a hard one
<TheSheep> to make things even worse, not all monitors report their resolution properly
<rollerskatejamms> lol
<rollerskatejamms> so theres nothing to be done?
<TheSheep> there is: pressure the developers and monitor manufacturers
<TheSheep> creating a workaround would effectively remove any pressure
<TheSheep> then again, that would beb etter for users
<dobbbob> hwo can i change the default power governors?
<sb73542> hello all
<sb73542> is the following statement on http://www.xubuntu.org/get correct:
<sb73542> To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only required you to have 64 MB RAM.
<sb73542> ?
<Merchelo> yes
<sb73542> it requires 192 to install from the live cd?
<Enlil> hi
<Merchelo> yeah, but only 64 from the alternate CD
<sb73542> I'm asking because at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/  it says:
<sb73542> The desktop CD allows you to try Xubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This type of CD is what most people will want to use. You will need at least 128MB of RAM to install from this CD.
<Enlil> Hmm, i've a problem ^^. I'me now logged in the "failsafe term" session, cuz my usual xfce session goes wrong. Actually, (with the xfce one), I don't see the two bars (at the top and at the bottom of the screen) :s
<Merchelo> sb73542: how much ram do you have?
<Enlil> so I can't access the menu, the bin, the secon desktop, nothing
<sb73542> 128 MB on the target machine
<Enlil> need help...
<Merchelo> should be ok then sb73542
<Jester45> Enlil: type exit -> login xfce -> press alt + F2 -> type xfce4-panel -> click run -> enjoy your bars
<sb73542> cool.  If I could recommend something to the devs, I would say it's important to keep the req's to 128MB, that's probably the most common for a low end machine
<Merchelo> haha, i asked a friend what would be an alternate to windows server, he replied with
<Merchelo> [21:50:09]  <      ruairi> | installing IOS-XR onto your desktop
<Enlil> ok Jester45 , let's try this
<sb73542> another question: does Xubuntu have NetworkManager by default?
<Merchelo> yes
<sb73542> marchelo: networkmanager yes?
<Enlil> great, it's working
<Merchelo> why yes.
<Enlil> thanks Jester45
<sb73542> sorry, that's "Merchelo"  :-)
<Jester45> your welcome
<Enlil> and bye :)
<sb73542> huh, nobody mentioned NetworkManager in the reviews I've read.  So Xubuntu 7.04 has a GUI for both ethernet and wifi connections that doesn't depend on gnome?
<vidd_laptop> sb73542, that is correct
<sb73542> nice
<vidd_laptop> so far as i know it always has
<sb73542> no kidding?
<vidd_laptop> i started using in dapper...was there then
<sb73542> huh.  They should advertise that more, that's one of the reasons I've never tried it yet, I thought it was missing some important gui config tools
<vidd_laptop> xununtu...the best kept secret in the linux world!
<sb73542> apparently  :-)
* vidd_laptop .... the second worst typist in the known universe
<sb73542> how come the default CD is so big?  almost the same size as the Ubuntu install CD.
<sb73542> haaaa!
<vidd_laptop> cuzz both cds have all the same stuff on it....
<Jester45> becuase it has packages like openoffice.org on it
<sb73542> ah ya.
<vidd_laptop> its what they DO with that stuff that is different
<Jester45> or for xubuntu dont do
<sb73542> 1.5 GB for a default install, that's not bad for a lightweight distro
<sb73542> does the new redhat printer config tool work very well?  with network printers too?
<Jester45> you can lower that alot also by not including lots of things
<vidd_laptop> dunno...i dont use redhat
<sb73542> it's supposedly included in the new Xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> i dont know what printer config tool it is...but worked just fine for me
<sb73542> good, that was a major addition then for 7.04
<sb73542> http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/blog/2007/05/xubuntu_gets_feisty.html     "Another notable improvement was system-config-printer, the GUI printer configuration tool written by the folks at Red Hat."
<vidd_laptop> hmmmm
<vidd_laptop> let me see if i even HAVE that
<sb73542> thx!
<vidd_laptop> oh...yeah....i have it...works like a charm
<sb73542> smart idea that they ripped that tool of redhat, they have some pretty nice OSS GUI config tools
<vidd_laptop> then again....i wont buy a printer without the "hp" logo on it
<sb73542> me neither
<sb73542> does xubuntu have HPLIP by default?
<Jester45> yea
<sb73542> nice
<vidd_laptop> i thought that was part of the kernel by now....
<Merchelo> what doesn't it have
<sb73542> and an xsane gui?
<Jester45> i think in a few years the kernal is gonna be huge
<vidd_laptop> i thought it was amusing that my sister got a brand new hp printer with her vista box....and vista couldn't run it...but it just worked with xubuntu
<sb73542> interesting
<Merchelo> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<vidd_laptop> im sure we will soon see devices labled "Supported OSes....Winxp, Win9x, Ubuntu"
<Jester45> im not
<sb73542> well, 12 hours from now I should have my Xubuntu iso ready to play, thanks for your advice(s)
<sb73542> ciao.
<vidd_laptop> 12 hours?????
<sb73542> yup, slowwwwwwwwwwwww dsl
<vidd_laptop> why so long?
<sb73542> i'm in the amazon of south america, i consider myself lucky  :-)
<vidd_laptop> get the mini iso, and just dl everything from the internet
<Merchelo> stuff that you need
<sb73542> hmmmm, not a bad idea
<Jester45> its faster
<vidd_laptop> i have a copy on my downloads page
<vidd_laptop> http://vidd.homelinux.net:8080/downloads
<sb73542> i need a full iso though, because my internet connection is unreliable, and sometimes I might need to reinstall w/o internet connection
<Jester45> vidd.homelinux.net:8080/downloads/mini.iso
<sb73542> thanks for the tip though, I forgot about that mini iso
<sb73542> it's a console only version right?
<vidd_laptop> as in non-gui (and therefore twice as fast?) yeah
<sb73542> installer only?  or live cd?
<vidd_laptop> installer only
<Jester45> the cd is to small to have a gui
<vidd_laptop> ya KNOW ya gunna install...why waste system resourses with the live cd that will just break halfway thru?
<Jester45> at least one that *buntu would make offical
<sb73542> ya
<sb73542> great.  thanks for your help, I'll be back to bother everyone once I get this thing installed.  Thanks again!
<vidd_laptop> live cd's are ONLY useful as demo's or rescue disks.....
<Jester45> very usfull rescue disks
* vidd_laptop does NOT understand why ppl keep pushing the live cd
* Jester45 pushes the alt 
<vidd_laptop> as do i....and the mini
* Jester45 feels like the live cd install breaks things
<BFTD> hiya all
<vidd_laptop> did they ever fix it?
<Jester45> hi
<vidd_laptop> hello BFTD
<BFTD> fix what?
<Jester45> there are a lot of bugs with the gui installer
<vidd_laptop> the live cd
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> I could never get the live installer to install anything
* vidd_laptop never liked it
<vidd_laptop> anyone here know anything about setting up apache?
<tonyyarusso> vidd_laptop: some
<BFTD> vidd_laptop yeah
<vidd_laptop> for some reason, i cant get cgi to work....
<Jester45> vidd_laptop: do you have mysql set up?
<vidd_laptop> all it does is try to make ya download the cgi file
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, yes i do
<Jester45> ok
<vidd_laptop> can y'all help any?
<Jester45> vidd_laptop:  can youwrite to my /website dir?
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, did you make the symbolic link to that directory yet?
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> but i cant write to it
<vidd_laptop> i dont see the link in my home directory
<Jester45> i do
<Jester45> arrg
<Jester45> couldnt i just make it owned by me and you beingin my group write to it?
<vidd_laptop> should
<vidd_laptop> but i still dont see a link to it in my home directory
<vidd_laptop> =\
<Jester45> ok well, im going to put it in my home and i will copy the folder to you
<vidd_laptop> BFTD, any idea why my cgi's are not running?
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> conflict
<BFTD> did you look at the logs?
<vidd_laptop> logs......
<BFTD> /var/logs
<vidd_laptop> for some reason it is looking in /usr/lib/cgi-bin, and not in my website's cgi-bin folder
<BFTD> how does the http.conf look?
<vidd_laptop> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jester45> vidd_laptop: dont let your server go down for a few minutes im uploading somthing
<vidd_laptop> ok
<Merchelo> 7.04 ISO, or 6.04 ISO and update manager
<Merchelo> ?
<Jester45> 7.04 is the newest
<Merchelo> but it would use the same bandwidth, to download the 7.04 ISO as it would to update from 6.04 -> 7.04 no?
<TehRealNexGen> no surely it would use less bandwidth to do the latter
<Merchelo> I Suppose there's only one way to find out
<TehRealNexGen> do you already have the 6.04 iso on your hard disk?
<Merchelo> yeah
<Jester45> upgrading ttakes less bandwidth
<Jester45> vidd_laptop: im done
<vidd_laptop> ok
<Pumpernickel> It takes about the same bandwidth either way - you'll need to download the complete set of packages - and you're less likely to hit regressions type bugs with a clean install.
<Pumpernickel> s/regressions/regression/
<vidd_laptop> BFTD, i copied it to my downloads page:
<vidd_laptop> http://vidd.homelinux.net:8080/downloads/
<Merchelo> cool, thanks Pumpernickel.
<vidd_laptop> BFTD, does that help any?
<Merchelo> Pumpernickel: is it also true that since ubuntu 7.04 has native java 6 support the same is for xubuntu 7.04 ?
<Jester45> Merchelo: that would be true
<Jester45> now it having native support, im not sure about that
<wonderl00t> cant get listen music player to work..any ideas, guys???
<Jester45> wonderl00t: what player are you using
<scot1967> Error running rdesktop, "NOT IMPLEMENTED System pointer message 0x7f00"  Happens when run from CD a well as installed on the HDD
<wonderl00t> or better yet, how to NOT let xfce see my internal sound ich5?
<scot1967> tsclient shows me the message
<wonderl00t>  Jester45: 'listen'
<Jester45> o i never heard of it, i dont know how to keep xfce from know about your card
<wonderl00t> an amarok for gnome basically
<Jester45> amarok is great
<TehRealNexGen> wonderl00t: you want to use another sound card as default?
<wonderl00t> TehRealNexGen: yes sir (audiophile 2496)
<TehRealNexGen> wonderl00t: have you tried the "asoundconf" command, check it out
<scot1967> Odd but I get the same TSClient error in Fedora on another PC but it still works. The error is displayed after I close the session.
<TehRealNexGen> wonderl00t: i used it to stop using my onboard soound and my usb sound card instead
<wonderl00t> lemme try that thx
<scot1967> Setting to use RDPV5 on the Fedora PC fixed it.  It also makes the error go away on the Xubuntu machine but the session comes up, I click on the disclaimer box and the sesion ends.
<scot1967> Any one here use TSClient?
#xubuntu 2007-05-29
<aliasrush> anyone use xubuntu+beryl+xgl+ati?
* Jester45 did
<aliasrush> Jester45:why not anymore?
<Jester45> i did i used aglx
<Jester45> i use*
<Jester45> my card became opensource supported
<aliasrush> oh... which one is that?
<scot1967> Anyone here familiar with Rdesktop?
<Jester45> aliasrush: radeon 9250
<aliasrush> yeah... open source drivers have yet to come out for my radeon x1600
<Jester45> :)
<aliasrush> but just for the heck of it I loaded xubuntu on my laptop with xgl and beryl
<Jester45> mine was a lot cheaper... free
<aliasrush> so far I like it.... it just does not seem as smooth as gnome+beryl
<Jester45> are you sure it wasnt gnome+compiz?
<aliasrush> yeah... positive... still have it installed on another partition
<Jester45> k
<Jester45> i just notice that cmpiz is faster
<M_42> got a weird bug
<M_42> if I run a java app it hogs all my cpu... and my system becomes unbearably slow.. but I have a dual core
<aliasrush> craziest thing just happened though... lost my desktop and icons after installing adept
<emdash> what is the difference between the desktop and alternate iso images?
<M_42> alt isn't a livecd
<M_42> if im not mistaken
<GrueTamer> the alt cd is not a livecd, you are correct
<Jester45> emdash: the desktop iso is a live cd (gui) the alternative is just an installer
<Jester45> both are simple to use, and if you have a older computer the alt is much faster
<scot1967> Running from the command line RDesktop coredumps :(
<scot1967> Segmentation fault...
<scot1967> ANyone have any ideas?
<vidd_laptop> scot1967, what is rdesktop?
<Jester45> remote desktop
<scot1967> It's an app used to connect to terminal servers
<Jester45> darn
<Jester45> i need to stop guessing
<jimmicaboolie> BOOM!
<scot1967> :)
<jimmicaboolie> HAHAHA
<jimmicaboolie> HOHOHO
<jimmicaboolie> HEHEHE
<jimmicaboolie> HELLO, WORLD!
<jimmicaboolie> HI, WORLD!
<jimmicaboolie> I'M GREETING YOU!
<jimmicaboolie> O GREAT WORLD!
<jimmicaboolie> HI!
<Jester45> hi
<Jester45> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<jimmicaboolie> CARROTS ARE YUMMY
<jimmicaboolie> BOOM!
<jimmicaboolie> LETTUCE IS YUMMY!
<jimmicaboolie> BOOM!
<jimmicaboolie> BYE!
<TehRealNexGen> lol
<M_42> lol
<scot1967> What was that?
<TehRealNexGen> spam
<Jester45> a little kid who figured out irc
<M_42> sounds like an exploding fagtard to me
<TehRealNexGen> probably has no life so is probably spamming the whole of freenode
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<scot1967> Anyone here know how to remove Rdesktop?
* kalikiana ducks as Pumpernickel got oped. :P
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-203-10-234.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Pumpernickel
<scot1967> I would like to try to re-install
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<Jester45> he got owneded
* kalikiana doesn't know Rdesktop.
<scot1967> lol
<T`> hi.. anyone know how t make xchat not quit when i press Ctrl + X? thats the shortcut for cut!!
<scot1967> apt-get remote rdesktop
<scot1967> opps...  apt-get remove rdesktop
<scot1967> removed and re-installed still core dumps...  bummer eh?
<scot1967> Found a bug report.... In the Ubuntu form...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403592
<scot1967> I am not sure how to fix this..  It says this was fixed in 7.04 which is what I am running.
<Catoptromancy_> wow
<Catoptromancy_> managed to kill my sound
<Catoptromancy_> when i figured out to redownload
<Catoptromancy_> this new driver is extremely loud
<Catoptromancy_> extremely...
<Catoptromancy_> hopefully fix my old crackling problem
<test3r> HiHi! Does anyone have experience using "dd" to copy from cdrom to an image file?
<test3r> I keep getting this trying to backup a very tricky disk - dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<test3r> it will only do the first part then it fails out.  Is there another way to make the disk image better?
<Pumpernickel> It's probably one of a) a broken disk, b) a broken drive, or c) a non-standard disk e.g; DRMed, part audio, etc.
<test3r> it is the disk for Postal2:STP.  It has StarForce / similar encryption and/or crazy method of messing me up making a backup of a software I have legaly purchased   =(((
<test3r> is there another way to make an image of it that possibly wont fail out ?
<Catoptromancy_>  hmm Starforce is tricky
<Catoptromancy_> Im sure starforce is probably the problem, it isnt scratched too badly
<Catoptromancy_> Starforce wasnt suppose to let people make copies
<test3r> On RunningWithScissor's forums (back when they were still Up - the guys who make Postal) they said if you could make a backup of the disk you were allowd to.
<Catoptromancy_> starforce may only run in windows
<Catoptromancy_> and probably counts the number of times you make copies
<test3r> It may or may not be starforce. there is something goofy on it, though. Even ALCEE 120 has a glitch in it's image it makes of it.
<test3r> I can mount the image and the game thinks it is in the drive, but the game will crash randomly in the middle of itself probably due to a direct call where there should have never been one
<silvertip257> I'm looking to make a custom LiveCD of Xubuntu, but cannot find very good instructions/tutorials
<test3r> So I figure if I can burn a 1:1 copy of the thing, I'll be set
<Catoptromancy_> sounds more like a glitch
<test3r> well - Only Alcee can copy the thing. So you KNOW it has something goofy on the disk.
<test3r> AH HA ! I found an article that says i should try interface to Scd0
<test3r> it is a stream reference in the system. lets see if i can
<test3r> does not exist.   =(
<test3r> would it make any difference if I manually mounted it thru loopbak?
<test3r> oh poo, it says /mnt is a directory so it doesnt want to dd it
<test3r> ok hopefully This will do it-  i added a conv=noerror  on that sucker hopefully it will keep going and do it Perfect.
<test3r> it's still going! It's gana make Something. I'll just have to burn it and test it.
<Jester45> does anyone know how stable phpbb3 is
<T`> anyone here using xchat?
<GrueTamer> T`: ive used it in the past, what do you need?
<T`> GrueTamer: it exits if i press Ctrl X
<T`> so trying to figure how to make it not do that
<T`> thats the shortcut for cut
<T`> so its annoyyong
<GrueTamer> hmm...
<GrueTamer> look in settings > advanced > keyboard shortcuts
<GrueTamer> there *might* be something in there
<test3r> Wow the image of that CD came out quite large - 707473408.  looks like it might be over-burned, too. Can the "Xfburn" overburn auto like Nero will? Or should I try to use "growisofs" ?
<Jester45> xfburn usees growisofs i think
<test3r> hmmmmm......  6 in 1 half dozen in the other, then?
<test3r> i mean between those two, and say, wodim?
<carolyn_> is 7.04 out of the beta stage now?
<carolyn_> like will it be safe to download if i'm dual-booting?
<ibb> it should be
<ibb> what kind of worries do you have?
<carolyn_> i mostly just would like my other partition to be as safe as possible
<Pumpernickel> It should be fine, so long as you have decent partitioning skills.
<carolyn_> because it's a pain to have to wipe and reinstall
<Pumpernickel> It's been out of beta for a month, and there haven't been any disasters that I've heard about.
<carolyn_> ok. it probably won't be a huge problem anyway. i would just hate to lose all of my bookmarks and saved passwords and such
<carolyn_> mostly i would just lose my iTunes library
<Pumpernickel> One thing worth noting ahead of time is that, because of the kernel's change re: libata, ide devices will now be named /dev/sd*.
<carolyn_> Pumpernickel, ide?
<Pumpernickel> Devices that used to be named /dev/hd*.
<carolyn_> ok
<carolyn_> thanks
<test3r> hey Pumpernickel - I ended up using CDRDAO tool that is pre-installed with Xubuntu. I just let it create it's own type of CUE sheet (it calls it a TOC file), and told it to burn the image at 16X. I had to use Raw-Mode reading to create the image with it.
<Pumpernickel> Cool.
<fogwar> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<fogwar> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<fogwar> hey, i have java installed but its not working with my firefox?
<infamy> automount on the xubuntu live cd is preventing me from installing xubuntu am i the only one with this issue?
<BFTD> I hate sansa
<xub-nub> anyone feel up to helping me set up my printer?
<test3r> fogwar: have you looked into Automatix?
<test3r> Pumpernickel: Yeah, it was great. I just tested for a good 30min & it seems the game is happy with the backup cdrdao made.
<fogwar> test3r: dude im having such a hard time installing java..
<fogwar> i dont know wtf is up
<fogwar> java for firefox plugin
<test3r> yeah Automatix installed it fine for me I'm pretty sure
<test3r> you will need to click the output window to show Details so that you can accept the JAVA liscense thing
<test3r> you will see because it will just be sitting there.
<fogwar> ..
<test3r> have u installed a native Deb packedge yet from manually on your system?
<fogwar> yeah
<fogwar> 1.4.2
<test3r> from within X?
<fogwar> i did thru root
<test3r> OK then automatix will look like that did when it comes up, only hopefully by the time its done, it will setup better for whatever reason it does
<fogwar> im talking about firefox java
<fogwar> plugin
<test3r> yes so am i
<test3r> just google Automatix. you will see.
<fogwar> test3r: its tring to install wine but it says  it will runa config and once im done configuring it, i should hit ok but no config came up
<test3r> not all of it is in perfect order it might launch winecfg when it's all completely done I'm not sure. Worse comes worse just manually launch the config option.
<test3r> fog did you get it?
<carolyn_> ok, something's wrong with my screen...but only in firefox so far...
<carolyn_> i just updated to Feisty
<carolyn_> and the entire screen of firefox is distorted. it's like stretched diagonally and the part that gets cut off is repeated on the opposite side
<test3r> This ATX case is missing a 3-side-wrap cover. The outsides. Can linux fix me a new one?  ;9
<test3r> i would laugh if there is a prog like PCB for cases
<Jester46> i know my question is offtopic and outdated but... i have a 80gb drive that i used as extra storage on my old win98 machine i figured, why not install a fresh copy to the 80 to see how fast it is.. and well when i try to do a lot of i/o the whole system freezes, is this somthing to do with win98 or the drive
<Jester46> i was thinking that the drive is to advance
<test3r> a fresh copy of What, jester?
<Jester46> win98
<test3r> OSs dont like to be on removable media.
<Jester46> it just puzzeled me
<test3r> although youd think win98 would b better about it
<Jester46> ?? its a 80gb harddrive
<Jester46> it worked fine as a 2nd drive
<Jester46> but when i installed the os to it
<test3r> if i remember correct didnt FAT32 and win98 have gig limitations?
<Jester46> i couldnt do much i/o
<test3r> did you patch the 'kernel;' ?
<Jester46> thats whats weird, when it was storage it was 80gb
<Jester46> but shoulded it of been less
<test3r> even winXP needed a fix to see my 160Gig back two years ago when i installed that
<test3r> how is the 80gig partitioned?
<Jester46> fat32 all of it
<test3r> make a small partition for the WIn98 maybe that will help.  just keep all partitions in fat32
<Jester46> could it of been becuase i used a downloaded cd? i lost mine
* Jester46 still had his product key
<test3r> could b.  I know I didnt sent it to u so it could b anything on it
<test3r> u scanned the thing, yes?
<test3r> mount the iso and gut it with at Least AVG?
<Jester46> i burned it then installed
<Jester46> well.. i dont care what happens to the machine
<Jester46> at long as the hardware is fine
<test3r> it might not Damage the machine. perhaps it is supposed to Root it
<test3r> c?
<test3r> id recommend using the tools from that security site...   shucks what is it.  You can trace running processes
<test3r> it is the guy that found the sony kit
<[g0t0] > hello i need help on intalation
<test3r> he made some freeware tools to trace stuff
<[g0t0] > if i pxe boot (i already success on it) can i use ubuntu iso that i already download
<[g0t0] > my connection at home rather slow
<test3r> you mean thru network??? booting from a network?  erm, how is the CD in the system? network-wide shared drive?
<Jester46> test3r: there is a thing called netboot
<[g0t0] > yes using tfttpd
<Jester46> [g0t0] : maybe have a look at
<Jester46> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<[g0t0] > cd can be shared through my another computer it has http server on it
<test3r> ah ha= jester- it is at  www.sysinternals.net
<test3r> so than boot from flop[py and mount thru loopbak
<test3r> wait no ud have to launch it up in stuff somehow
<test3r> see a boot CD works because it is tricking the BIOS kind of
<Jester46> not really
<test3r> boot CDs have a small "floppy boot" image in the first part of the disk.
<Jester46> its acting like a harddrive no trick
<test3r> the BIOS reads that and boots it just like a floopy would
<test3r> so yes, it does kind of trick it
<[g0t0] > yes but on instalation using pxe u must redownload packages from ubuntu server
<Jester46> the bios knows its a cd
<test3r> your saying a boot cd has an MBR>? or how would it do that???
<[g0t0] > if i would like to mirror feisty.. which one i need to download..
<test3r> the packedges should be on the cd itself . use apt-get on them somehow pointing to the disk.    LoL  there are system Reqs for the different versions. AND it depends what you are trying to do with the install cd itself
<test3r> easy route? Get the LiveCD
<test3r> put it in. reboot your computer.
<[g0t0] > well let see i have 100pc i want to install ubuntu.. i dont want each of them connect to ubuntu server asking packages.. so its better if i can mirror it...
<Jester46> download the packages to your http then have each computer download the packages to apt's cache
<test3r> than you need to make a custom install disk possibly.  make scripts onto the disk image that will point to your own network locations for the packs (a giant server-mirror in your own network)
<Jester46> then when you try to install apt all ready has them and installes
<test3r> yes get them all in apt cache
<[g0t0] > ubuntu cd seems compress the packages in casper/filesystem.squashfs
<[g0t0] > hmm well gona try something...
<[g0t0] > thank you
<test3r> ./var/ap/cache/archives
<test3r> ./var/cache/apt/archives
<test3r> i mean
<Jester46> minus the . at the front
<test3r> naturally.
<test3r> man, i dont think i can find Just The Top to an ATX case to buy Anywhere it seems
<test3r> everyone wants to sell you a full new case again. sheesh!  I hope my buddy can find an Extra top for this case.
<Boje> moin
<test3r> Hello!
<test3r> greetings fellow tuxer, how are you doing today?
<TheoMurpse> So I just installed xubuntu 7.04 on my laptop, and am now trying to get a certain program compiled. However, when I do ./configure.sh, I get "Please install (or upgrade to) GTK+ 2.6.0, at least." How do I do this?
<Catoptromancy> sudo aptitude install gtk
<test3r> you might want "build-essential," too, if you plan on using MAKE at all
<TheoMurpse> test3r: yes, I plan on using MAKE. Do you mean I should sudo aptitude install build-essential? or what exactly is this "build-essential"?
<Myrtti> it contains c++ compiler etc
<Myrtti> all the stuff essential for compiling and building stuff
<TheoMurpse> Catoptromancy: I tried "sudo aptitude install gtk" and got Couldn't find package "gtk", and more than 40 packages contain "gtk" in their name.
<Myrtti> except automake, packaging stuff etc
<test3r> isnt it apt-get ?
<test3r> try sudo apt-get install gtk
<test3r> you might need a full file name though and not just "gtk"
<Myrtti> test3r: aptitude is in many ways better than apt-get
<sutabi> Is there a way to upgrade xubuntu without downloading the .iso and putting it into a cd/etc
<test3r> lol- use synaptic.
<Myrtti> for instance, if you remove programs installed with it, it also remove redundant packages
<test3r> click the little button and Search    =9
<Myrtti> sutabi: sure there is
<Myrtti> sutabi: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<TheoMurpse> test3r: what is the full name of gtk? gimp toolkit?
<test3r> no that is for the program GIMP
<test3r> a photoeditor
<sutabi> Myrtti, ah thanks!!!
<Myrtti> test3r: try libgtk-dev
<TheoMurpse> I know what GIMP is. However, I need GTK+ 2.6.0? sudo apt-get install gtk 2.6.0?
<test3r> mmmmm, i remember whan i looked for GTK i had trouble finding it also.  yes that might be it. i remember it wasl Already Installed I believe
<test3r> libgtk2  is the newest i can see and it is installed on my system here. I am using Xubuntu 7.04 though
<Eagle_101> Ok, I'm trying to get the LiveCD to work for whatever the latest (7.04) cd to start up. I am stuck in the "auth window, I can't even play around in the enviroment, because I can't log in
<TheoMurpse> I tried sudo apt-get install libgtk2 and got Couldn't find package libgtk2
<sutabi> Hm.. doing the update but it stops and errors with Execption from gpg: GnuPG exited with non-zero, with code 131072
<test3r> you booted from the CD-ROM ?  The CD has no install / login window.
<Eagle_101> yes I booted from the CD-ROM
<Eagle_101> put up the xubuntu login screen
<TheoMurpse> Someone just tell me how to get at least GTK 2.6.0 on my system, that's all I need. Isn't this a major component of running a lot of LInux apps? should't it be easier to update this?
<TheoMurpse> please
<Catoptromancy> sudo aptitude install gtk+
<test3r> Theo you are running it right now if you are using Ubuntu OR Xubuntu
<Catoptromancy> whatever is packages it lists
<Catoptromancy> copy and paste
<Eagle_101> no test3r I'm running gentoo linux at the moment
<Eagle_101> version me ;)
<sutabi> Myrtti, and idea on why update-manager would give me this? http://dpaste.com/11219
<test3r> then, WHY, are you in This support channel?
<Eagle_101> test3r,  because I want to install xubuntu
<Myrtti> sutabi: wow, no idea
<Eagle_101> but the LiveCD won't let me play around or get into the install window
<TheoMurpse> Catoptromancy: I tried sudo aptitude install gtk+ and it couldn't find a package called gtk. 0 packages to update.
<Myrtti> sutabi: try #ubuntu?
<sutabi> Myrtti, thanks will do
<test3r> wait I thought gentoo was the end all of end alls? At least some of the die-hards would have me believe that.
<Eagle_101> test3r, heh ;) it is unless you want to use wireless ;)
<test3r> I just got slack running on a Pentium One with 16MB Ram though
<test3r> hmmmmmm- yes- auditing my own WiFi is nice & i like it.   ^ ^
<Eagle_101> I want to try xubuntu to see if I can't make my wireless owrk on that :)
<Eagle_101> *work
<test3r> there is a page about what cards will work what brand is your wifi card?
<test3r> lspci
<Eagle_101> but I can't get the live cd to work, forget the card
<Eagle_101> test3r, I'm running broadcom 4318 if I recall correctly, I've spent hours trying to configure this on gentoo
<test3r> hmmm the name doesnt ring a bell but that doesnt mean it wont work
<Eagle_101> test3r, yeah I've seen some promising guides on ubuntu forums
<test3r> mine is some AirLink from WORSTbuy stores  some grace of god it is a great card to have apparently
<Eagle_101>  which would be nice if I could only use the CD
<test3r> Yeah - the cd gave you a Login? That is really weird.  did u try "root" ?
<Eagle_101> I'm getting some login screen thats all blue (pretty much blue background) with two options language, and something else
<Eagle_101> yeah I've tried root, I've tried putting nothing, I've tried putting my old name for my gentoo install
<Eagle_101> (and yes the MD5 hashes match)
<test3r> boy- thats what i woulda done. You got Me. !!! No clue  =(
<Eagle_101> so yeah... I've got a useless CD here :(
<test3r> maybe yolu need to pass the kernel a boot option at start time?
<test3r> because root should be starting up X for you
<Eagle_101> mmm what would I want to pass it... I thought this was for new folks to linux >.>
<test3r> it is but perhaps you have goofy hardware
<Eagle_101> and at no point does the CD seem to allow me to interrupt its start up
<test3r> I just ran across an INTEL graphics chip that GParted wont boot on
<test3r> i now have to get a PCI graphics card for the box
<test3r> its at the first first first menu
<test3r> the one with "start Xubuntu"  and "test memory"
<Eagle_101> http://rafb.net/p/L1c7F189.html
<Eagle_101> thats my lspci output
<test3r> there is an option to pass things to the kernel at that spot
<Eagle_101> ok, what would I want to pass it?
<Eagle_101> I saw 5 options
<TheoMurpse> OK, for anyone who is curious, I got my problem solved by going to synaptic and selecting to install libgtk2-dev
<test3r> that link is 404 for me, & my net is obviously working
<Eagle_101> http://rafb.net/p/L1c7Fl89.html
<Eagle_101> try that sorry
<Eagle_101> I'm in terminal only mode. (no Xfce)
<test3r> no way- you needed the Development pak huh?  Thanks Theo! I'll write it down actually on my cheat sheet
<TheoMurpse> test3r: yeah, as soon as I added the dev pack, ./configuration.sh worked like a charm
<test3r> oh crap, so you cant even spawn a new tab and search forums even   =/
<test3r> u can spawn new tty tho
<test3r> ?
<Eagle_101> yeah :)
<test3r> kewllliiio
<Eagle_101> If I wanted to I could start up X
<Eagle_101> but I was hoping one of you folks would be able to say, you dunderhead you should be doing X
<test3r> lynx is nice i like it
<Eagle_101> it is :)
<test3r> !kernel option
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel option - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> !boot option
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot option - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Eagle_101> well be right back I'm going to start up X
<test3r> there check that spot there
<test3r> NO
<test3r> can u believe the dumb luck. at least i know what to show him when he returns.
<Eagle_101> back
<Eagle_101> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<test3r> yes exactly - hopefully the answer is there 4 u
<Eagle_101> ok :)
<Eagle_101> this is really odd though, why does the CD even have a login window O.o
<test3r> I have never had that window happen pre-installation.
<Eagle_101> thing i I had at one time the Dapper
<Eagle_101> and it had no problems >.>
<Eagle_101> test3r, none of those links above seem to be helping anything :(
<TheoMurpse> What si the default password for root? I need to run something as root, not just through sudo (linux tenderfoot here, so perhaps I'm wrong about this, but my program instructs that I must run make install as root).
<Eagle_101> TheoMurpse, when you use the install CD you should *be* root
<test3r> no just use SuDo, running as true-root on *buntu is a bad idea
<test3r> oh he is on the LiveCD?
<Eagle_101> at least that was how the dapper cds work
<TheoMurpse> Eagle_101: I'm not running off the livecd right now.
<test3r> sudo runs a command as root would either way.
<test3r> it is equal
<Eagle_101> ok test3r if I were to ask a question in the forums, where is the best place to ask something of the nature I just asked you?
<test3r> but you are setup for One
<TheoMurpse> test3r: sudo elevates My privileges, but doesn't make me root. It just makes my user account a "privileged user". Am I mistaken?
<test3r> are you talking about running with -i ????  just use the command you need as root by " sudo COMMAND"
<Eagle_101> TheoMurpse, sudo makes you root
<TheoMurpse> Eagle_101: OK. I keep getting conflicting statements on this account. Thanks, Eagle, I'll take your word for it.
<Eagle_101> welcome ;)
<test3r> if Quake3 Shareware can install from source using SuDo, you can install the command you want using sudo
<test3r> it is equal to root, as I said back up there ^^^^
<TheoMurpse> test3r and Eagle_101: I'm from an XP world, where "Admin" (root) and "runas" (su) are different.
<TheoMurpse> Just get confused sometimes.
<test3r> Eagle: I wish I knew why the CD is giving you a login prompt when you havent even installed yet.
<Eagle_101> test3r, me too, I"m going to ask a question in the forums... my first post there! yey :P
<MaxFrames> hello channel
<TheoMurpse> hello visitor
<test3r> hey
<test3r> Eagle for Ubuntu the login name i read is "ubuntu"  and no pass
<test3r> so try "xubuntu"  no pass
<test3r> all i did was webcrawler for "buntu livecd login prompt"
<test3r> its the 11th link.  OS News it says as title
<Eagle_101> tried that
<Eagle_101> 'xubuntu' does not work
<Eagle_101> sorry :(
<Eagle_101> (and sorry for the delay in the response, I'm typing up a forum post)
<test3r> oh it is also the 8th link as well.  Oh no you are kidding? And you said your MD5 is perfect??????? No corrupt disk?
<Eagle_101> dead sure
<Eagle_101> perhaps I should try "ubuntu"?
<test3r> lol maybe so eh?  =D
<test3r> give it a shot.
<Eagle_101> I will, /me saves forum post ;) )
<Eagle_101> ok I'll be back shortly... hopefully ;)
<Eagle_101> thanks test3r :)
<Eagle_101> bye for now :)
<test3r> .nn=n=total
<test3r> T` > your nick name has a "n=" inside of it it looks like
<test3r> actually you are not the only one now that i look above.
<Catoptromancy> what the bash command to show kernel version?
<Catoptromancy> like "kernel --version"? something
<Merchelo> uname
<Eagle_101> no good test3r
<Catoptromancy> nope
<Merchelo> Catoptromancy: uname -a
<Catoptromancy> uname "linux"
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> thx
<test3r> That was my last suggestion. I had seen that work for another In This Room prob a yr ago. Someone will know what to do.  Good Luck!
<Merchelo> who's looking for the password for root?
<test3r> Eagle cant boot LiveCD as it drops him at prompt
<test3r> er, at login prompt graphical boot tho- so X is up.
<Merchelo> strange
<test3r> exactly. he has tried ubuntu//null , ubuntu//ubuntu, xubuntu//xubuntu,  and maybe more.  Oh- his current linux login.  he has Gentoo installed I think ?
<Eagle_101> http://rafb.net/p/SXD0RO27.html
<T`> test3r, ?
<Eagle_101> yes
<test3r> T` >  yes?
<T`> test3r, should i be concerned?
<T`> test3r, regarding the n=
<T`> heh
<test3r> about the n= thing????  no i thought it messed up your name at first
<T`> haha ok
<test3r> id say -   Wipe the gentoo.  I compiled that sucker for THREE days and it couldnt get Auto-DHCP from a PCI-3COM card to get internet from my network here at my house.  as far as im concerned, if you want a minimal dist- use slack.
<Eagle_101> oh test3r its not letting me put in passwords
<Eagle_101> test3r, heh ;) my gentoo works flawlessly other then my wireless card
<test3r> yeah but I installed slack in hours.
<test3r> not says.
<test3r> *days
<Eagle_101> hehe :)
<test3r> from floppy.
<Eagle_101> test3r, I'm seriously thinking about axing the microsoft
<Eagle_101> well I'm going to put a post in the ubuntu forums
<test3r> out of curiosity - which loader did u go with?
<test3r> GRUB or LiLO/?
<Eagle_101> GRUB
<test3r> hmmmm-   well that logically should play well with *buntu, as long as it is a newer up to date version I'd guess
<test3r> I dont imagein they make much changes to those
<Eagle_101> test3r, yeah and I can't see how that would affect the LiveCD
<test3r> it wouldnt. X had already started!  the whole thing is bizzar
<Eagle_101> affecting the install I can imagine, especially if it wants to put in LiLO
<test3r> no it uses GRUB as GRUB is supposidly better with dualboot I guess
<test3r> but I know gentoo can choose either
<test3r> it is in their manual which i read front-2-back
<Eagle_101> yep :)
<Eagle_101> gentoo is like the ultimate in terms of getting to choose
<test3r> choices are great once you know what to choose.
<test3r> for my first tux box though it was a bit much obviously
<Eagle_101> heh :)
<test3r> even Following the instructions
<Eagle_101> oh I dumped my question into absolute beginner talk >.>
<test3r> that's probably better-  less change of flame-edge & prob low response time
<Eagle_101> hopefully ;)
<test3r> and then when they Solve it you will be plenty prepared to issue any piece they have you changing.
<Eagle_101> yep
<test3r> well - I hope they do.  I have to get to bed it is 5 AM where I am
<test3r> take care
<Eagle_101> ok night :)
<Eagle_101> thanks for your help.
<jlehto> Hi. I have some core.xxxx files in my home directory, where xxxx are numbers. What all those and can I delete those?
<jlehto> All of those are over 100 MB
<Eagle_101> mmm have not a clue, I don't see any in my gentoo install (I'm still working on trying to install xubuntu) though I don't know if they are required for ubuntu
<jlehto> Thunar says that those are some kind of programs crash information
<Eagle_101> jlehto, I don't know if you can or not, I don't think those are critical to the distro, but as I'm not running it I can't tell you for sure
<grazie> jlehto: As you've already discovered, they are core dump files that can be produced when an app crashes
<jlehto> So can I just remove those and my system work as before after it?
<Eagle_101> jlehto, yeah I think
<Eagle_101> sounds like all they are, are dump files
<jlehto> okei. I removed all of those
<grazie> jlehto: you remove then without problems, yes. They can be used to debug why a program is crashing.
* Eagle_101 is still wondering what makes the LiveCD request a username... and it won't take any username that I enter
<grazie> Eagle_101: which livecd?
<Eagle_101> http://rafb.net/p/SXD0RO27.html
<Eagle_101> I wrote the whole problem out there >.> :P
<Eagle_101> its really odd :O
<grazie> Eagle_101: it actually difficult to read that page, but iirc the gentoo livecd does need username/password. Unfortunately, I can't remember what it is. I use ppc gentoo which has no livecd as yet. It must in the docs which are usually excellent.
<Eagle_101> no no, I'm using the xubuntu liveCD
<grazie> Eagle_101: that's really odd?
<Eagle_101> I already have gentoo installed
<Eagle_101> I'm trying to install xubuntu
<Eagle_101> feisty 7.04
<grazie> Eagle_101: you haven't downloaded a tweaked version of the iso?
<Eagle_101> grazie, nope, this is the one from the website
<grazie> Eagle_101: I don't know how ubuntu handles login, but some livecd distros generate a random password. Maybe this is where you are failing?
<Eagle_101> grazie, no random pass, all I'm getting is a request for me to enter a username
<Eagle_101> this is the first thing that I see after it boots into the CD
<grazie> Eagle_101: again I don't know, but the user will probably be root. I think you'll need to contact one the devs to sort it
<Eagle_101> :S bug?
<grazie> Eagle_101: seems like it...did the md5 check out? Can you try the cd on another machine?
<Eagle_101> don't have a second machine to test on... if it were a bug, the forums would be full of cries for help
<Eagle_101> I can't install the distro without getting past this login screen
<Eagle_101> md5 did check out
<grazie> Eagle_101: not necessarily...there may be something unusual about your machine
<Eagle_101> mmm :S
<grazie> Eagle_101: don't you get the boot menu with check memory etc?
<Eagle_101> I would rather not try to re burn the CD... it took 3 hours to download O.o
<Eagle_101> yes
<Eagle_101> I get that, and the CD checks out there
<grazie> Eagle_101: you tried the recovery mode?
<Eagle_101> :S recoery mode...
<Eagle_101> um... I don't have it currently installed...
<grazie> Eagle_101: sorry...I'm getting confused
<Eagle_101> grazie, I don't have xubuntu installed, so how would the recovery information help?
<Eagle_101> err the recovery mode.
<grazie> Eagle_101: like I said ...I was getting confused
<Eagle_101> ok :)
<jlehto> Eagle_101: Can't you just install it from alternative install cd?
<grazie> Eagle_101: Do you have VirtualBox  or similar installed?
<Eagle_101>  I have gentoo installed, and I'd rather not install it with the alternate as I would like to see if my wireless will work
<Eagle_101> as to do so means I'm over writing gentoo
<grazie> Eagle_101: No...do you have virtualisation software on  XP (vmware, etc) or gentoo (qemu, vmware, virtualbox,etc)?
<Eagle_101> no... :(
<Eagle_101> would having any of that help?
<Eagle_101> and if I were to try that, which one should I try?
<Eagle_101> well I'm installing virtualbox now
<grazie> Eagle_101: yes....you can see if the the livecd boots correctly under virtualisation. On XP would be quickest...no building required...vmware would be a demo...virtualbox is now open source
<Eagle_101> grazie, I've just run emerge virtualbox ;)
* grazie linux is better anyways
<Eagle_101> so in about 30 minutes I will have it working hopefully :)
<grazie> Eagle_101: how much ram you got though?
<Eagle_101> I'm only keeping my microsoft XP at the moment as it has wireless... and at my house thats all we have
<Eagle_101> 256MB
<grazie> a bit tight...
<Eagle_101> grazie, yeah I know...
<Eagle_101> but gentoo is lightweight
<Eagle_101> I'll shut down firefox and non-essential stuff.
<Eagle_101> hopefully I won't hit swap O.o
<Eagle_101> what I don't get is why the CD even has that login screen to start with >.>
<jlehto> I'm upgrading my xubuntu 6.06 to 7.04. Should I replace the /etc/login.defs. The upgrading thing is asking it
<grazie> jlehto: you should upgrade to 6.10 first if you are not already doing this
<Eagle_101> http://freeshells.ch/~jargoman/ndiswrapper.html << that makes me hopefull that someday my wireless will work ;)
<Eagle_101> iff I can get my CD to work first ;)
<Eagle_101> grazie, when I get the virtualbox thing installed, what do I do to get the CD going?
<grazie> Eagle_101: can't give exact instructions for vb as it's not installed on current machine, but it should be pretty obvious. Create a virtual machine and use the livecd
<Eagle_101> ok :S use the CD or the .iso file on my cd?
<Eagle_101> err the .iso on my harddisk?
<grazie> Eagle_101: iso image would be faster...think vb supports that
<Eagle_101> ok
<Eagle_101> if it will ever finish installing O.o
<grazie> i think an hour to compile is more realistic, maybe more with 256M of ram
<Eagle_101> yeah I see that ;)
* Eagle_101 is just finding it frustrating that the LiveCD is giving him a login window O.o
<Merchelo> yeah, i didn't get that, just  a clean install for me
<Eagle_101> is there a commend in windows similar to wget?
<pleia2> there is a version of wget for windows
<homebrewcider> got a bit of a problem, trying to install libxine-extracodecs to get mp3 support for amarok, says " Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate", can someone help please
<pleia2> homebrewcider: do you have multiverse in your /etc/sources.list ?
<homebrewcider> in synaptic? is that what you mean?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> libxine-extracodecs is part of multiverse, so you'd need it added to your sources
<homebrewcider> all the boxes are checked as far as repositories go
<pleia2> what version of xubuntu are you using?
<homebrewcider> dapper shows it's head in the repositories lists
<homebrewcider> they're shown as 6.06
<homebrewcider> that's dapper isn't it?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> homebrewcider: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<homebrewcider> ok hang on
<pleia2> gnomefreak: gah, gnomefreak thanks :)
<gnomefreak> pleia2: yw ;)
<gnomefreak> he may have them #
<gnomefreak> or a fun mixed list
<pleia2> mhmm
<pleia2> libxine-extracodecs is in dapper multiverse
<gnomefreak> should be
* gnomefreak needs a break from bzr anyway :(
<homebrewcider> http://paste.uni.cc/15879
<leobloom> hallo
<gnomefreak> homebrewcider: you dont have multiverse
<gnomefreak> homebrewcider: you have backports/multiverse
<leobloom> could somebody tell me where I can find a listofthe common problems with xubuntu feisty? Id lik e to know if they've fixed that damned troublewith the menu that edgyhad
<homebrewcider> ah okay
<homebrewcider> how do I rectify that please?
<gnomefreak> homebrewcider: open that file up with gksudo <yourchoiceofeditors> and add a space than the word multiverse after all lines ending in universe
<gnomefreak> or sudo nano
<homebrewcider> ok
<gnomefreak> homebrewcider: than save it than close it and run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> hang on
<gnomefreak> homebrewcider: when you are done editing it before you close it please pastebin it and type my nick like gnomefreak linktopastebin  i have to look away for a little bit saying my nick will alert me
<homebrewcider> every line, even security lines?
<homebrewcider> gnomefreak
<homebrewcider> every line, even security lines?
<gnomefreak> homebrewcider: yes as long as they end in universe
<gnomefreak> if they end in anything but universe leave them alone
<homebrewcider> nearly done
<gnomefreak> should be ~4 lines
<gnomefreak> that need to be changes
<homebrewcider> http://paste.uni.cc/15881
<gnomefreak> homebrewcider: save it and close it
<homebrewcider> done
<homebrewcider> did it look right?
<jlehto> Hi. I'm upgrading my xubuntu system to 7.04. I'm not sure was it 6.06 or 6.10. Can it cause bad damages if it was 6.06?
<jlehto> I used the Update manager and it seems to go well
<homebrewcider> gnomefreak, many thanks
<gnomefreak> homebrewcider: yw
<homebrewcider>  :)
<homebrewcider> goodnight, it's late here
<gnomefreak> homebrewcider: it looked right just do sudo apt-get update than install the package
<gnomefreak> night
<homebrewcider> I now have mp3
<homebrewcider>  :)
<jlehto> so what kind of damage can upgrading from 6.06 to 7.04 do?
<Merchelo> jlehto: not much
<Merchelo> jlehto: use the update manager to upgrade
<jlehto> Merchelo: I used it
<Merchelo> any problems?
<jlehto> Merchelo: Not yet. It is still doing the upgrade
<jlehto> Merchelo: Maybe it was already 6.10 if it was released last year and I installed my xubuntu in January
<jlehto> I'm not sure
<Merchelo> did it have a nice feisty upgrade icon on the update manager?
<jlehto> I don't remember what that icon looks or was it there
<jlehto> The update manager just said that there is version 7.04 available
<W8TAH> im having issues with vmware -- when i try to run it, it complains that it needs to be re-configured when i try to it complins it cant stop all the services
<W8TAH> im on fiesty
<W8TAH> what do i do?
<Merchelo> jlehto: yeah, thats it, did you click on it?
<jlehto> yes I did and it started upgrading
<Merchelo> cools, best way to do it, ^5 jlehto
<jlehto> so maybe it will work okay
<jlehto> I'm just quite new xubuntu user
<jlehto> Do I have to install nvidia drivers again after upgrading?
<Merchelo> fglrx ?
<Merchelo> oh wait, thats ati, it should be fine
<jlehto> I just got those drivers installed this morning
<Merchelo> should be no change under fiesty
<jlehto> okei
<Merchelo> your not relation to JJ lehto ?
<jlehto> no im not but I am too from Finland
<Merchelo> cool, fins rock
<jlehto> maybe they do
<jlehto> btw is it easy to get logitech web cams work with xubuntu?
<Merchelo> i don't know, but i remember reading about a guy who wrote drivers for over 2000 webcams :)
<Merchelo> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jlehto> I have read something about those drivers
<silvertip257> I've recently tried to customize a xubuntu liveCD, but the md5sum on the CD fails and of course the CD will not run the live distro
<djuuss_> how to install Xfce 4.4.1 ?
<djuuss_> can i use the debian unstable repository?
<TheSheep> djuuss_: you can upgrade to Gutsy
<djuuss_> :O how!
<TheSheep> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<djuuss_> some stuff (most notably focus changing when changing desktops) that are annoying me atm are fixed in 4.4.1 so i'm looking forward to it      (gotta love dual-head and cedega)
<TheSheep> djuuss_: but remember that it's an early alpha version
<djuuss_> can i selectively pick packages to upgrade to or do i get the whole thing? are you using it atm?
<TheSheep> djuuss_: yes and yes
<TheSheep> djuuss_: just add the gutsy repositories and do a refresh in synaptic
<djuuss_> cool, theres nothing about Gutsy on that link you gave me tho,  just put 'gutsy' after 'main universe' etc
<djuuss_> ?
<TheSheep> djuuss_: just copy the entries for feisty and replace all the 'fesity' with 'gutsy;
<TheSheep> 'feisty' with 'gutsy'
<djuuss_> Will do
<djuuss_> i prefer Xfce4 over gnome and kde quite a lot, mostly look and feel and memory footprint, tho i think KDE handles dual-head setups a bit better
<tobias> Hi, how do I install Skype in Xubuntu? I've got something wrong.
<tobias> tobias@hakkburk:~$ sudo dpkg -i skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<tobias> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<djuuss_> if i have more questions should i ask in private or is this channel ok TheSheep?   I have one, why does XFCE metapackage upgrade demand the removal of gimp and swfplayer
<djuuss_> tobias, kill synaptic first
<tobias> thanks!
<TheSheep> djuuss_: ask here
<TheSheep> djuuss_: thexfce metapackage is obsolete, I think
<TheSheep> !info xfce
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> yup
<TheSheep> djuuss_: it's no longer in feisty even
<TheSheep> djuuss_: install particular components instead
<djuuss_> tobias, did that help? 'database area is locked' means some apt process is already running, so if its not synaptic then check your terminal(s) to see if apt is running in any of those
<Rocito> ah
<Rocito> !info xfce4
<tobias> Where do I change the volume at my microphone?
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.99.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<tobias> !info microphone
<tobias> :(
<ubotu> Package microphone does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Rocito> tobias, run 'alsamixer' in a terminal
<Rocito> tobias, do you use the microphone on your sound card or is it an external usb headset?
<tobias> soundcard.
<tobias> how do I save the settings?
<tobias> Just close it?
<tobias> (it's working)
<Rocito> ye
<Rocito> your done
<tobias> wooh \o/
<tobias> You'r so kind :)
<tobias> Now I've got skype up 'n working :)
<Rocito> TheSheep, you seem to be an authority on this channel.. Can we use it for general 'oh i love xfce4 / Ah nice, this package i was looking for!'  chat, or only ask/answer questions
<TheSheep> !ot
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheSheep> :)
<Rocito> Grey area i say, 'Oeh nice, 'xmove' is a brilliant new utility for people who use dual-head'  doenst sound offtopic to me ;)
<TheSheep> Rocito: if you want to please the developers, better say it on #xfce
<tobias> Just don't talk about your mother having sex at the next door. ;-)
<tobias> THAT would be off-topic.
<Rocito> Will do TheSheep, last time i checked that channel it was empty but apparantly you need to register with nickserv before it shows anything, did that now (djuuss is my pc login name, fallback for xchat apparantly)
<tobias> I liek irssi :)
<Eagle_101> Finally got the liveCD to work >.>
<TheSheep> wierd, you only should need to register to send private messages
<TheSheep> Eagle_101: \o/
<Eagle_101> :)
<TheSheep> Eagle_101: generated own checksum? :)
<Rocito> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tobias> Something I could do with linux, wich is fun or necessary? I'm total newbie :)
<Eagle_101> TheSheep: no I had to pass it a boot command :S
<Eagle_101> tobias install it :)
<tobias> I've done so :)
<TheSheep> tobias: anything you can do with a computer in general. personally I find programming fun, but your mileage may vary ;)
<Rocito> Will installing xserver-xgl instead of xserver-xorg affect 3d gaming performance negatively? (or positively!) Anyone know?
<tobias> I've done some basic VB anc C# before, but... they are bound to Windows :'(
<Eagle_101> TheSheep: new problem it does not like mounting my file systems... anything change since dapper on dual boot systems?
<TheSheep> tobias: untrue, there is mono and pnet for linux
<Eagle_101> tobias: pick up something like php or perl ;)
<TheSheep> tobias: for example, beagle and tomboy are both written in c#
<Eagle_101> TheSheep: mono sorta sucks... it does not work well with windows forms
<tobias> What does tomboy?
<tobias> +do
<TheSheep> tobias: a note-taking program
<tobias> aha :-)
<TheSheep> tobias: zim is something similar, only written in perl and faster
<Eagle_101> are there any changes in how ubuntu does partitions since dapper?
<TheSheep> Eagle_101: no
<Eagle_101> mmm ok
<TheSheep> Eagle_101: I think the interface to the partitioner migth have changed in the GUI installer, I never used it though
<tobias> brb :)
<Eagle_101> yeah it has
<Eagle_101> and its not as good for daul boot systems >.>
<TheSheep> :(
<Eagle_101> I don't know what its problem is.
<TheSheep> Eagle_101: there are some bugs about automounter preventing formatting of pertitions
<tobias> bah! no job for me this summer. Unless they find some speciality I know >.<
<TheSheep> tobias: penguin rising
<tobias> w00t? :D
<TheSheep> and penguin training
<tobias> ah ;o
<tobias> is it installed?
<TheSheep> tobias: I was proposing some specialities
<tobias> :o
<Eagle_101> interesting problem :S
<tobias> Oh noes, I haet problems.
<Eagle_101> I'm trying to make an ext2 partition into an ext3 partition (from my older gentoo install) Its throwing a tempertantrum :(
<Eagle_101> http://rafb.net/p/TT5AMZ87.html
<Eagle_101> telling its mounted, even when I unmount it
<Eagle_101>  mmm nice... it has fdisk :)
<tobias> Whats the difference of man and xman?
<Eagle_101> man is the mauals... dunno about xman... sounds like it is a graphical ting
<Eagle_101> ah I see... the CD has a really nasty tendency to want to mount drives right when you don't want it to
<Eagle_101> mmm making me reboot to set the partition table >.<
<Eagle_101> back in a sec
<Laibsch> what do you guys suggest as an XML editor?
<Jester46> Laibsch: scite
<Laibsch> Jester46: Thanks, I'll give it a try.  I have so far googled "conglomerate".  I'll test them both
<Laibsch> Other suggestions welcome
<Merchelo> bluefish
<TheSheep> nvu
<Merchelo> nvu is nice
<Eagle_101> one gripe, way too much work to do the partitions...
<Eagle_101> other then that its working fine :)
<test3r> Hey I have an eMachines box here with WinXP already on it and I wanted to dualboot it. I cant get GParted livecd to boot up though because of the graphics chip, apparently. However, I just tried the 704 BETA livecd on a hunch, and here I am.
<test3r> is there a way I can get my vid driver this is using and use it on the GParted livecd?
<test3r> *funnies part- its an INTEL graphics, it should work like a charm. All hardware call SHOULD work to it, you'd think.
<test3r> anyone that says our dist sucks is out of their mind. this can come up but gparted wont even come up for me
<test3r> (Watch-  I'm immitating what INTEL must have been thinking making this graphics chip - ) "OH gee, all we have exp w/ is crappy INDEO video that died the week it was made, but let's make a Graphics Card! We shouldn't use other manufacturer's codes, either, as that would be too logical, might save time/R&D, and would actually allow our chip to FUNCTION!"          ^ ^
<Eagle_101> heh
<test3r> =D   rofl.  Hi there, Eagle. Did you get that boot prob sorted, yet?
<TheSheep> test3r: I think that there is also gparted on the livecd
<test3r> oh my god it would be the saving grace! so if i type that at prompt it should come up?
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: hiho
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: you're a good server admin, right?
<Eagle_101> TheSheep: the graphical partition thingie on ubuntu is broken >.>
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: what's the problem?
<test3r> by the time i realised it was too late-  when you launch term from the Apps menu on the liveCD, it switches to TTY1, mmm?
<test3r> I thought it freeked out and didnt shutdown proper either
<test3r> n/m i just recieved special delivery-  the top/sides to an ATX case and a PCI-based graphics accell...  ^ ^
<test3r> peeeeeeeeeeee iece
* test3r is now lurking.
<Eagle_101> hey test3r I did get the LiveCD to work finally ;)
<tobias> Teh install to?
<Eagle_101> hyper__ch: it kept mounting the drives when I told it not to >.> so it would error out when I tried to change the formats... luckly there is a commandline editor :)
<hyper__ch> Eagle_101: your wifi card works now?
<Eagle_101> hyper__ch: no :( but I"ve not played with the tuturials yet
<Eagle_101> I'm installing it now, I found a really promising tuturial, one thats speciicially for my card
<test3r> holy crap- nice 1, Eagle.
<tobias> If I want to autostart Skype, I go in to "Autostarted application", when I browse for the files I go to hidden files, and then Skype. What file should I choose?
<test3r> see - you'll learn some nittygritty doing it too  ;)
<tobias> Eagle_101: You know the awnser to my autostart question?
<test3r> you want to choose the one that says .x86  or the such
<test3r> you might b able to use a link in BIN if exists, too
<test3r> check in /bin , and see if your cmnd is there
<tobias> it was not :-( And I don't find any .x86 @ .skype
<tobias> That might be the settingsfolder?
<Eagle_101> tobias: sorry what was your question?
<tobias> I want to start skype per default when booting the computer
<test3r> ur not going to believe this- the PCI card wont fit it is a midge of nothing away frrom the length it needs to be
<Eagle_101> tobias: get crontab
<Merchelo> is there a winscp type app with a  nice GUI
<Eagle_101> !crontab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crontab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eagle_101> :S
<test3r> yes use cron
<Eagle_101> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<test3r> daily
<Eagle_101> there you go
<Eagle_101> and set it to @reboot skype
<test3r> set it up how you would setup PG
<test3r> is there a reboot tab? i thought cron ran by day month year etc
<Merchelo> test3r: you on xubuntu?
<Eagle_101> test3r: yeah there is a reboot
<test3r> either way- chek about yusing a cron tab with it
<test3r> yes i am
<Eagle_101> you just do @reboot in the crontab
<tobias> does cron have GUI?
<test3r> aaaaaa OK
<Eagle_101> no
<test3r> no no gui for cron
<test3r> ull need to edit those with SUDO
<Eagle_101> you just put the command in :)
<Merchelo> ah wait, tobias are you on xubuntu? menu->settings->autostarted applications
<Eagle_101> like if you want something to go daily at midnight
<Eagle_101> 0 0 * * * /your/command/here
<Eagle_101> oh! xubuntu has that O.o
<test3r> yes you should learn it it is vital for any linux admin to know.
<tobias> Well, I'm looking for the file witch is like windows .exe? :P
<tobias> I'm total newb to linux.
<Eagle_101> tobias: don't worry :)
<Eagle_101> tobias: linux does not have .exe
<Eagle_101> err it does, but you run those through wine
<test3r> "Biggie SQUEEEEEEEEZE it ta make ch*t fit"  horray that card barely slid in
<tobias> I know linux don't have .exe, but how does an application start? Linux don't use something similar?
<test3r> its an S3, too.
<test3r> gparted livecd should have NO pro with it
<test3r> prob
<test3r> board made 6/6/95 t says on the sticker on the back side of the board
<grazie> tobias: easiest solution is to exit xfce with skype still running ensuring to check the save session. Next time you start xfce, skype will start up too.
<Eagle_101> test3r: I was having problems with it, configuring my dual boot, so I just used the command line fdisk
<test3r> tobias > i told you there should be one that says *.x86
<test3r> thats the one that will come up In Here
<test3r> not in terminal
<tobias> I'd got it now. It's just to write "skype" in consol, witch would make it easy to write "skype" in the commandline to ;) I'm so stoopid.
<test3r> youhave to launch that file from some type of command line, tyou see? BUT THEN it will make a window in here ad come up
<test3r> I'll laugh if I confused my extentions too
<test3r> im 99% sure you wanta .x86 file
<W8TAH> hi folks - im lookin for suggestions here - - i have been using adobe premier to do all my video editing in, but for this vacation i'll have my xubuntu laptop with me -- i can capture using kino but it does not seem to want to do titling etc
<W8TAH> what editor would you recomend
<test3r> pinnacle
<test3r> heh....  ^ ^
<test3r> being as it takes a fration of the time to mux down compared to adobe
<W8TAH> is pinnacle available for xubuntu?
<test3r> probably not,but you can ask them
<W8TAH> ok
<tobias> Do I have to get cedega if I want have the possibility for my brothers kids to play counter-strike 1.6 on my computer?
<Smygis> tobias, i think it works under wine
<test3r> Adobe After Effects is nice though, because you can do alot of FX not in other prgs with it. But it still takes a rediculous amount of time to save anything down to usable video.
<tobias> Do I have to install something else than Wine?
<Smygis> dont think so
<test3r> yes, wine luv valve
<test3r> you have to run winecfg
<test3r> did u do that yet? still dont go?
<W8TAH> test3r, ya - i use AE here too - - i guess im looking for a program that is similar / equivalent to premier for this trip
<test3r> my best guess would b pull up synaptic and search for key words related to what you want
<test3r> "non-linear" should show a vid editor if its out there
<Smygis> W8TAH, LiVES, Cinellera, Avidemux, Cinepaint and so on, Have not tryed (And definetly not AE) many of them so i dont realy know
<W8TAH> cool - thanks
<Smygis> Not realy my feald of expertis
<W8TAH> ya -- i understnad -- my heavy duty editing i do on our premier bay here at school, but im gonna be out storm chasing for 2 -3 weeks, and i wanna be able to trip / title stuff if we get good stuff that i may wanna sell / upload
<SlimG> What's the password of the Xubuntu Live disk?
<SlimG> 7.04
<test3r> why not just copy the files onto a FAT32 partition on the same disk? tux can read/write to FAT32
<test3r> and then a winblows box will see and copy the files with ease
<test3r> slim > ask Eagle he might know. he has same prob
<Merchelo> jees, two in the one day :/
<SlimG> test3r: mkay, I currently see no Eage thou
<test3r> ut o he mustve left.  just webcrawl for "buntu livecd login"
<Jester46> ok im thinking about dual booting a machine
<Jester46> win 2000 pro and xubuntu
<test3r> kewl.  and livecd boots on the hardware?
<SlimG> Either the login is the biggest secret I've encountered or there is an error on the Live disk
<Jester46> it has a 80gb drive i was thinking 30 for windows 10 for linux ~40 for shared and some for linux swap
<Jester46> what would be a good filesystem for windows and xubuntu to share
<Jester46> i was thinking FAT32 because i know both OS can use it but would ntfs be faster?
<tobias> ntfs is a windows-file-system?
<CHORUSS> hello
<tobias> hi
<Smygis> Jester46, EXT2/3, or (the evil) NTFS
<CHORUSS> can u help me?
<Smygis> yes?
<tobias> CHORUSS: dont ask to ask.
<tobias> Please :(
<CHORUSS> :-) sorry..
<Jester46> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CHORUSS> I installed Network manager in my Xubuntu
<tobias> :-D
<Smygis> ok?
<CHORUSS> but I dont know how to use it... I cant see its systray...
<Jester46> Smygis: so how hard is it to get win2kpro to use ext3
<CHORUSS> there should be a service and systray running, but i cant prove it
<Smygis> Jester46, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<CHORUSS> I need help way how to get network manager systray on panel
<Myrtti> CHORUSS: nm-applet?
<hyper__ch> Jester46: you're jester45?
<Jester46> yes
<hyper__ch> :)
<Jester46> my bot is taking over Jester45
<test3r> "It's a Secret to Everyone"
<test3r> grumblegrumblegrumble^ ^
<CHORUSS> y, network manager applet...
<hyper_ch> you are controlled by a bot? *g*
<test3r> How do i r tell winblows to use new PCI card instead of onboard? The onboard should be Disabled at BIOS.
<tobias> I am a bot ;o
<hyper_ch> test3r: try in #windoze
* hyper_ch needs to wipe his server
<test3r> There - devicemanager, properties of the vid device then goto box that says "Enable"
<test3r> ez enuf
<CHORUSS> ok, solved
<test3r> Now i just have to gut this dumb "webshots" backdrops that is lagging Everything
<Jester46> if i use the driver from http://www.fs-driver.org/ should i make the shared partition ext2 or 3 ? i tend to crash windows alot so one that is more crash resistant would be nice
<test3r> aw man, it can only 800x600 at 32bit color.  =(  and its a 64MB card!
<hyper_ch> Jester46: ext3 is backwards compatible
<hyper_ch> Jester46: so you can make it ext3
<hyper_ch> at least the say so in the wiki/faq/howto
<Jester46> but would it make any diffrence once i come back to linux
<hyper_ch> I don't think so
<test3r> if i remember correct ext3 is ext2 with journaling
<test3r> so that is the diference there. not much.
<hyper_ch> ext3 is with journaling
<hyper_ch> ext2 isn't
<hyper_ch> that's the only difference between those two
<test3r> yeps  exactly =)
<Jester46> If you mount an Ext3 file system as an Ext2 file system and the file system is not cleanly dismounted, (e.g. due to a system crash), you have to run the e2fsck tool. (Linux does it automatically.) Running e2fsck can take several hours on large volumes. You do not benefit from journaling the Ext3 file system, because you have to run e2fsck.
<test3r> So is gparted itself on the Xubuntu 704 LiveCD then??
<Jester46> i think i will make it ext2 i dont really want to have to run that
<Jester46> yea it is
<hyper_ch> Jester46: you only need to run it if windoze crashes
<hyper_ch> sort of 3-4 times a week ;)
<Jester46> i will probly crash it each day
<test3r> being as ive used it already, and i know it works, thats what i would like to use. and only buntu is loading up with the lame Intel eMachines graphics accel
<test3r> so if i can use gparted on the xubuntu livecd im gold.
<test3r> also- all i have is the beta live cd right now can i install from that and then just run Update?
<Jester46> yea
<test3r> jester > up there that says it has to scan itself it was mounted as the Wrong Thing and then not umounted At ALl
<test3r> how many times are you gaa incorrectly guess the filesystem of your drive?
<test3r> letalone forGET how to shutdown   =)
<Jester46> ??
<test3r> at 2:30:38  say ext3 is bad for that reason there, but what it is really saying to you is, if you mount ext3 as the wrong thing, then proceed to pull the plug from the back of the box- not umounting anything, then there will be complaining when you reboot
<test3r> that is what that says
<test3r> (I think)
<test3r> (which is like, lol, obviously)
<test3r> speaking of shutting down -
<test3r> if i am on a dist that dumps me at prompt after exiting X
<Jester46> yea so if i make it ext3 and use windows and its moutns at ext2
<Jester46> and i crash it then i have to run that program
<Jester46> type sudo halt now
<test3r> i try to issue sudo shutdown now, right?  well it does SOME f the shutdown then puts me back at a prompt again. Is it safe to shutoff at that point?
<test3r> if i type at that point it yells and says "if you are rly sure u need to, here, i put u bak at prompt"  and then when i shutoff the power that time there it didnt like that
<test3r> =(
<test3r> oh yes I suppose so in that case of mounting it through winblows.  will winblows ONLY mount it as ext2 ? and why cant you use FAT32 as the shared partition for files between the OSs?
<Jester46> idk
<Jester46> is there a speed diffrence
<test3r> Slack has a dist that runs entirely on the FAT32 filesys itself
<test3r> you can inject it into a win98 box i suppose.
<test3r> well yes it is as long as win98 takes to access a file I suppose (if it was on your newer, faster machine you are using)
<test3r> There is prob a way to get *buntu to write to fat32, too, im guesing
<test3r> if slak can
<Jester46> i think buntu can by default
<test3r> Nice! prob solved. go 4 it, playa
<test3r> ;D
<Jester46> FAT doesn support permissions
<test3r> I haven't had the chance to do it yet, myself, I have 3 OSs on this laptop so not much room for a FAT32 partition. However, you can format some of the old first JumpDrives with FAT32, and that might work for sharing / temp storage
<test3r> not fat16
<test3r> fat32
<test3r> and i think it did somehow because I remember those settings inside win98
<test3r> might have gbeen the SE update
<Jester46> ok so i will make the shared FAT32 mounted at /home/ryan/storage
<test3r> you should have 98se anyway
<test3r> mount it whereever u lik whe ur in linux i suppose
<test3r> the tricky will be getting winblows to accept it being there
<test3r> i suggest rebooting into win after creating the new FAT partititon
<Jester46> winblows will not know
<test3r> ^ ^     it can see it if it is an official partition on the disk,though.
<test3r> if u use, say, gparted to make a free space OK. then use a dos dsk to partition that space into fat32
<test3r> it doesnt add ur linux ones because (yep) they are in ext3,,raiser, watever
<test3r> doesnt know wat 2 do
<Jester46> umm... im going to be formating the drive
<test3r> oh thats too ez! do the whole thing leaving te orig win intact
<test3r> =D
<test3r> thats what i did on this laptop.
<test3r> u can do eeeet!
<test3r> hp laptop can do it- YOU can do eeet!
<test3r> ;D
<Merchelo> ...
<Jester46> well... im done backing up
<test3r> Does anyone know yet if gParted is on the buntu live cd? or what- shouldi just sudo apt-get install gparted once im in?
<Jester46> i think its on there but you can just apt-get it
<kalikiana> Alex is a fake, seriously: http://w3collective.com/node/9
<kalikiana> *Alexa
<tobias> how do I burn an .img file to a DVD-disc? (it's a movie)
<hyper_ch> well, use a burning program :)
<tobias> Gief example of one of the best? :-)
<hyper_ch> tobias: xfburning is included in xfce... however I prefer k3b
<tobias> ok thanks :-)
<hyper_ch> tobias: the "best" depends on the criteria you apply :)
<hyper_ch> and burn it as cd-image
<tobias> kipi-plugins, do I need them for k3b?
<hyper_ch> no clue what they are
<tobias> ok
<yknott> tobias: i thought those were the plugins that show in konqueror, for example audiocd:/
<tobias> hey my xarchiver is freezed :<
<tobias> how do i kill it?
<predaeus> tobias, applications/system/process manager   rightclick on process
<predaeus> tobias, first try "term" then "kill" if it does nothing
<tobias> what is
<tobias> xfce4panel?
<tobias> and abiword?
<tobias> they take like... 84% of my CPU
<predaeus> xfce4panel is the panel (the bars) on top and bottom
<predaeus> of your desktop, abiword is a word processor as far as I know
<tobias> abiword took 94% of my processor. GLHF :D
<tobias> I can't open my DVD-burner
<tobias> Failed to eject "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_TSSTcorpCD/DVDW_SH_S162L".
<tobias> Given device "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_TSSTcorpCD/DVDW_SH_S162L" is not a volume or drive.
<tobias> sry
<st3-f> my panel disappeared, how can i get it back?
<st3-f> btw, hi all
<Merchelo> panel?
<st3-f> found it - thx though
<Merchelo> eh, no problem?
<aliasrush> does anyone know how to disable tooltips in xfce?
<wildcat430> need help with sound card
<kalikiana_> aliasrush, I am not aware of an xfce specific option for tooltips. You might ask in #gtk+ (freenode or gimpnet) for gtk programs.
<hyper_ch> why does this take up extremly much cpu?       4767 10.3 10.0 127568 103652 tty7    SLs+ May26 485:23 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<crimsun> that really shouldn't be a surprise at all if you're using any sort of gui.
<hyper_ch> crimsun: 90% cpu?
<hyper_ch> crimsun: just only somteims
<hyper_ch> for like 1-2min
<TheDarkKiller> Hey
<GrueTamer> hi
<TheDarkKiller> Today, I tried to change from Xubuntu to Ubuntu...
<hyper_ch> TheDarkKiller: why?
<TheDarkKiller> Well
<TheDarkKiller> I'm going to use it for a server now
<hyper_ch> thought so.. there is no real reason to switch
<hyper_ch> what do you want then gnome for?
<TheDarkKiller> It has more server utilities
<hyper_ch> running a server with gui?
<TheDarkKiller> I mean, reason for switching to Ubuntu
<TheDarkKiller> Yes
<st3-f> server != gui
<xjkx> i cant play dvds
<TheDarkKiller> Well, I like shiny interfaces
<hyper_ch> you don't run a server with a gui
<TheDarkKiller> So I just typed
<TheDarkKiller> Oh
<TheDarkKiller> Well
<TheDarkKiller> I need Wine
<hyper_ch> for two reasons:
<hyper_ch> (1) waste of server power that can be put at better use
<TheDarkKiller> Some of my server applications needs to be run my Wine
<TheDarkKiller> *by
<hyper_ch> (2) a matter of security... the more stuff is installed the more likely it will be hacked
<TheDarkKiller> Yeah
<TheDarkKiller> But I still need Wine, tough
<hyper_ch> TheDarkKiller: what for?
<TheDarkKiller> Well
<TheDarkKiller> It is a bit complicated, but let me explain
<TheDarkKiller> A game I'm currently making (for Windows) has a specific protocol that's currently not 'defined'
<TheDarkKiller> Also
<hyper_ch> why don't you make it for linux?
<TheDarkKiller> Well
<TheDarkKiller> Because I can't code in Linux
<TheDarkKiller> And
<TheDarkKiller> Because almost every gamer uses Windows, sadly
<hyper_ch> TheDarkKiller: c++
<TheDarkKiller> I hate C++
<TheDarkKiller> Or
<hyper_ch> make it open source... then it should be simple to convert
<TheDarkKiller> I have a C++ handicap, so to say
<TheDarkKiller> Well, my development enviroment is a bit easyfied
<hyper_ch> anyway, what is the problem now?
<TheDarkKiller> It has a Lua interpreter with alot of functions
<xjkx> libdvdread3  is in its newer version and i cant play dvds
<Eagle_101> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hyper_ch> TheDarkKiller: no clue what Lua is
<TheDarkKiller> The problem is, that after I did 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and
<TheDarkKiller> removed xubuntu
<TheDarkKiller> then restarted
<TheDarkKiller> I don't seem to have Gnome, but XFCE
<xjkx> noone plays dvds?
<hyper_ch> are you sure you remove xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> xjkx: dvd play fine here
<xjkx> hyper_ch: libdvdread3  is in its newer version and i cant play dvds
<TheDarkKiller> 'sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop xubuntu-artwork-usplash' + 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<xjkx> what have i done wrong
<hyper_ch> I guess you need libdvdcss2
<TheDarkKiller> Also, it didn't ask me what gm I wanted.
<xjkx> hyper_ch: u use gxine?
<hyper_ch> TheDarkKiller: for proper removal, now that you screwed up, search on google for "psychocat ubuntu" --> there is a small guide on how to uninstall desktops and switching them in case you have f**** up something before :)
<hyper_ch> xjkx: nope
<xjkx> what u use
<hyper_ch> vlc
<aliasrush> anyone use openoffice with xubuntu?
<aliasrush> anyone have a problem with openoffice being really huge while running in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> aliasrush: disable java
<aliasrush> really... how do I do that?
<aliasrush> you mean in the actual program?
<aliasrush> I think I found it
<aliasrush> TheSheep: it is still doing it
<aliasrush> it is real ugly too... not sure why and I am using v2.2.0
<TheSheep> aliasrush: screenshot?
<aliasrush> should I pastebin it?
<aliasrush> and how do I take a screenshot in xfce... I am used to gnome
<TheSheep> aliasrush: there is a panel applet, or you can use gimp, or you can install scrot
<aliasrush> I will do the applet... and should I send it to ya?
<TheSheep> aliasrush: just upload it to some imageshack or something
<TheSheep> aliasrush: or you can dcc it to me if you know how
* Eagle_101 bows to xubuntu :)
<Eagle_101> now if I can only figure out how to configure the wireless connection :S
<aliasrush> TheSheep: I will use imageshack
<Eagle_101> ok how do I make my wireless card actually scan for networks?
<aliasrush> TheSheep: http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/8545/ooscreenshotsj6.png
<TheSheep> Eagle_101: I only ever used 'iwconfig --ESSID=any" or something like that
<TheSheep> aliasrush: looks like it uses a qt frontend, not a gtk one
<aliasrush> ok what does that mean?.... and how do I change it to look like gnome
<TheSheep> aliasrush: install openoffice-gtk
<aliasrush> ahh.... ok
<TheSheep> and removet he openoffice.org-kde one
<Eagle-101> TheSheep: thanks :D I'm on the wireless now :D
<aliasrush> thank you... already fixed it
#xubuntu 2007-05-30
<Eagle-101> anyone have any clue how to use http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-netload-plugin
<TheSheep> Eagle-101: add it to the panel, and enter your card device name in the properties
<Eagle-101> card device name?
<TheSheep> Eagle-101: usually 'eth0'
<Eagle-101> mmmmm I've tried that
<TheSheep> Eagle-101: wireless card tend to be named differently
<Eagle-101> mmm ok works for eth1 ;)
<Eagle-101> duh :)
<TheSheep> Eagle-101: what does 'ifocnfig' say?
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<Eagle-101> I was trying /dev/eth1
<Merchelo> wireless card is normally ra0
<Eagle-101> not here
<Eagle-101> :S
<Merchelo> no matter
<Eagle-101> yep :)
<Eagle-101> its probably a broadcom thing >.>
<Eagle-101> I'm *very* happy that wireless works
<Eagle-101> as this means I get to use linux all summer when I'm at home where we only have wireless >.>
<Jester45> !seen vidd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen vidd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cinnander> I last saw vidd doing something in #xubuntu at 23:58:09 on 27/05/2007. "vidd goes of to do some research...."
<Jester45> !seen vidd_laptop
<Cinnander> I last saw vidd_laptop quitting IRC 01:52:18 on 29/05/2007 ("Leaving")
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@cpc1-cdif4-0-0-cust304.cdif.cable.ntl.co]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<Merchelo> is there a nice svn GUI client for ubuntu?
* mode/#xubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@87-196-112-230.net.novis.pt]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#xubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Pumpernickel> There's gnome-svn, although it uses Mono - if you're worried about excessive dependencies, that might not be ideal.
<mortal5> can someone tell me what media player xubuntu has built in now?
<boxnetnet> gxine
<mortal5> boxnetnet, can it do the whole dl codec thing ubuntu does?
<boxnetnet> sure
<mortal5> ...also, did yall ever get that cd burner bug fixed in cdrecord?
<mortal5> I had to dl the vanilla src to fix that
<boxnetnet> 'yall' dosent have a clue..
<mortal5> :)
<Pumpernickel> Which bug?
<TheSheep> mortal5: if you reported the bug, you should receive a notification of its status changes via e-mail
<mortal5> http://cdrecord.berlios.de/old/private/cdrecord.html <-- search for text "Debian specific bugs"
<mortal5> "Be careful with cdrecord derivates from Debian.  Debian seems to ignore the new constraints for SCSI pass through on Linux-2.6. As a result, that they still incorrectly believe that it is possible to use SCSI pass through as non-root on Linux-2.6, they created a cdrecord variant that tries to hide the problems instead of dealing with the problems. "
<mortal5> Given that xubuntu still uses debian binaries, I'm not sure this has been fixed
<mortal5> ...well, that's not exactly a logical statement...but you get my drift
<Pumpernickel> Per bug 26576 and bug 37601, you'd see there's a solution.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26576 in cdrtools "Gnomebaker and Serpentine fail to burn cds" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26576
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37601 in gnomebaker "unable to burn dvd .iso" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37601
<mortal5> interesting, thank you
<`s`> what is the name of the terminal in xubuntu (the default name of it, so I could call it from the command line say from the Verve command line)\
<TheSheep> xfce4-terminal
<`s`> thanks
<mortal5> can you disable the menu bar in the xfce term?
<TheSheep> mortal5: yes
<mortal5> ah good
<mortal5> I usually wind up using xterm, given that my beloved aterm isn't unicode compliant :(
<TheSheep> xterm doesn't do my favorite Terminus font and doesn't "link" links
<TheSheep> and is slower than gnome-terminal
<mortal5> TheSheep, you have gnome terminal in xfce?
<TheSheep> no, xfce terminal
<mortal5> ah ok
<TheSheep> but they both use the same vte library
<mortal5> I'm gona try xfce's term again
<TheSheep> and I've only seen speed comparions of xterm vs gnome-terminal
<mortal5> I didn't like it when i first used it
<TheSheep> comparisons
<mortal5> xterm 'just works' when your sshd into an aged solaris box though :)
<TheSheep> yes, it's good for a fallback
<TheSheep> I guess I'm getting soft -- got used to clicking links, pasting with shift+insert, etc.
<TheSheep> not to mention real transparency :)
<mortal5> TheSheep, you have the xgl stuff installed?
<TheSheep> mortal5: no, xfwm4 does compositiong on its own
<TheSheep> compositing
<TheSheep> mortal5: and since I use nvidia, I don't need anything additional to have it accelerated
<mortal5> TheSheep, I used the compwiz thing with gnome, but i noticed a nasty bit of overhead
<mortal5> not much, but enough
<mortal5> (I have an nvidia card as well)
<mortal5> what all does the xfce compoz thing do besides real transparency?
<TheSheep> mortal5: shadows
<TheSheep> mortal5: and transparency of various parts of the interface
<mortal5> ah
<mortal5> k
<Jester45> mortal5: it also can make window manager easier and make workspaces into a cube
<TheSheep> Jester45: not xfwm4
<TheSheep> Jester45: that's compiz or beryl
<TheSheep> Jester45: for xfce you can install 3ddesktop and skippy for that
<Jester45> o i though you where talking about beryl
<cescalante> ubuntu servers having some issues tonight?
<cescalante> had to run dist-upgrade 5 times before all packages would resolve
<crimsun> archive seems fine to me.
<Jester45> my iso download was kinda slow
<Jester45> cescalante: are you using US server?
<cescalante> yeah
<cescalante> brb
<Jester45> me to
<cescalante> it finally took
<cescalante> going to edgey
<cescalante> and then hoping to go to feisty
<cescalante> brb
<BFTD> hey all
<Jester45> hi
<BFTD> whast the best way to clean the snot off of my LCD monitor?
<Jester45> cloth
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> just any cloth?
<Jester45> yup dont press to hard
<BFTD> wet?
<Jester45> try to get one that little pieces of lint wont come off of
<tonyyarusso> BFTD: A clean, soft cloth, but one that won't leave lint behind.  Dip the cloth in a 50-50 mixture of water and isopropyl alcohol, wring out so it is barely damp, and rub gently in small circles.
<BFTD> ok
<jibberish> how does one copy text with keyboard? ctrl v pastes fine, ctrl +shift+c doesnt copy for me or ctrl +c, i have to use mouse
<jibberish> how does one copy text with keyboard? ctrl v pastes fine, ctrl +shift+c doesnt copy for me or ctrl +c, i have to use mouse
<jibberish> does anyone know the command to copy just text? i know cp is copy file
<jibberish> im trying to use ctrl + c without dling additional app like glipper, anyone know command to copy just text?
<Gerro> yo anyone know where I can buy a xubuntu cd?
<insmod> <Gerro>: just d/l it
<insmod> why does xubuntu list the hard disks as sda and kubuntu does hda ? why is xubuntu makeing them scsi
<_aussieman> because xubuntu is better insmod
<insmod> <_aussieman>: not an aswer since it should be the same repositories :P
<reaVer> different kernels probably
<reaVer> hd* are IDE mode discs
<reaVer> sd* are scsi and derivatives(SATA, PATA)
<insmod> <reaVer>: i know but it is on the same computer
<insmod> <reaVer>: first time in five yrs it has shown that
<Myrtti> insmod: the other one is feisty and the other is not?
<insmod> <reaVer>: both the same
<insmod> <reaVer>: 7.04 just one kubuntu and the othe xubuntu -- diff updates though -- which maybe the reason
<insmod> <reaVer>: or remove or rename /etc/init.d/usplash
<insmod> eek sorry
<sigmamu188> whats a good way to stream media from my ftp to other computers around the house?
<TehRealNexGen> hi can anyone recommend a music management program that works for xubuntu?
<kumamoto> TehRealNexGen: define 'music management program'
<TehRealNexGen> something like amarok, which doesnt seem to work for me
<Myrtti> exaile for one
<crdlb> mpd is great if a bit unfriendly to set up :P
<crdlb> once you have it running there are tons of clients
<kumamoto> it seems amarok doesn't have a lot fans
<kumamoto> though I like it a lot
<kumamoto> it does everything I need though a bit on the resources hog side
<Eagle_101> just wondering but at idle how much ram should Xfce be using?
<Eagle_101> like with nothing open
<Eagle_101> as right now xubuntu is using up twice the memory of gentoo
<hdoria> im installing xubuntu-desktop meta package. should i change something in my sources.list or can i use my kubuntu's sources.list?
<Myrtti> kubuntus sources should be the same as in ubuntu and kubuntu
<homebrewcider> small problem, i need to mount my main dvd drive (the burner) as the default dvd drive, can anyone help? as far as I can gather it's /dev/hdc
<homebrewcider> it shows up on my mount devices tray icon
<homebrewcider> small problem, i need to mount my main dvd drive (the burner) as the default dvd drive, can anyone help? as far as I can gather it's /dev/hdc. it shows up on my mount devices tray icon, but says not mounted
<guigz> Hello...I have problems with the xubuntu screensaving and power management feature.
<guigz> When screen is shut off,backlight keeps going on.
<guigz> How can I corrrect
<guigz> correct this problem?
<guigz> hello
<Eagle_101> guigz: hi
<Eagle_101> guigz: what do you mean by backlight?
<W8TAH>  before i go and make a BIG error -- if a package is setup for i686, that is the 64 bit side, right?
<W8TAH> and i should be using a pentium 4 pacakge if im running a Pentium 4 3.0ghz machine?
<Eagle_101> no
<Eagle_101> i686 is x86
<W8TAH> ok - cool
<Eagle_101> though I'd be careful
<W8TAH> so i should install that package
<Eagle_101> I thought they were supposed to be i386
<Eagle_101> W8TAH: what are you installing?
<W8TAH> ok - im working on cinelerra
<W8TAH> they have fiesty packages as follows
<Eagle_101> can you give me a link ;)
<W8TAH> http://cv.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php
<W8TAH> there ya go
<Eagle_101> :)
<Eagle_101> ok W8TAH you are running xubuntu fiesty right?
<W8TAH> yes i am
<Eagle_101> ok that means you are running i386 ... I'm not sure if that is safe or not, could you wait a second.. perhaps someone else will reply, or I can look something up
<Pumpernickel> It's safe.
<W8TAH> im glad to wait
<W8TAH> Pumpernickel, which is safe the i686?
<Pumpernickel> Yes.
<W8TAH> kool
<W8TAH> thanks
<Eagle_101> Pumpernickel: :)
<W8TAH> im just gettin it put into synaptic now - -
<W8TAH> thanks for the assist
<slow-motion> hallo
<Eagle_101> slow-motion: you need something?
<slow-motion> no
<asmith42a> Installed Opera. Made it the preferred Web browser. Click on links in e-mail. Firefox still pops up.
<asmith42a> What to check?
<Smygis_> Opera is dangerus. Right out of the blue you realize you have 50+ tabs open.
<asmith42a> Huh?
<Smygis_> :)
<TheSheep> that's tabs that introduce dangerous browsing habits
<asmith42a> What does that have to do with anything that I'm talking about?
<Smygis_> Not a hing?
<Smygis_> thing
<asmith42a> Pretty much.
<Smygis_> Zero, Nada
<Smygis_> and so on
<TheSheep> asmith42a: what is "in e-mail"?
<TheSheep> asmith42a: and how did you make it the preffered web browser?
<asmith42a> A link that resides in the body of an electronic mail.
<asmith42a> I used the Preferred Applications in Settings.
<TheSheep> asmith42a: and Opera calls firefox when you click the links in mails displayed in it?
<TheSheep> asmith42a: that's weird, I'd report a bug in Opera
<asmith42a> Opera doesn't do anything.
<TheSheep> asmith42a: let me get this straight. You read your mail in opera, you click on al ink in your mail, opera opens firefox to display it. right?
<asmith42a> No.
<asmith42a> The e-mail is in Evolution. I'm sorry.
<asmith42a> Poor communication on my part.
<TheSheep> asmith42a: I think that evolution is a gnome application and respect the gnome settings about the default browser
<asmith42a> Ah.
<TheSheep> this is one hairy part where there is a freedesktop.org spec, but neither gnome or kde respect it
<asmith42a> That would be why GAIM opens Konqueror as well...
<asmith42a> ?
<asmith42a> Not much point in the Preferred Applications then, is there?
<asmith42a> Thank you for your help, TheSheep
<asmith42a> It makes sense now.
<TheSheep> asmith42a: the standard is there, and xfce uses it
<TheSheep> asmith42a: we just need to wait for all the other applications to catch up :)
<asmith42a> Ah, yes. I get it.
<tobias> My device buffer is going up and down all the time when I'm using k3b :-(
<tobias> from 20% -> 90%
<TheSheep> tobias: are the files you're tryingto burn on a network drive?
<tobias> they are stored localy.
<tobias> .img
<TheSheep> tobias: how much ram? cpu?
<tobias> where do I check that
<TheSheep> /proc/cpuinfo, /proc/meminfo
<tobias> @terminal?
<TheSheep> tobias: these are files, open them with any text editor
<tobias> sorry for my newbie question, where are those stored? :$
<Eagle_101> tobias: um? I don't think those are stored anywher
<Eagle_101> *anywhere
<tobias> Then how could I open them? :P
<tobias> If they do not exist?
<Eagle_101> what did you open?
<tobias> Nothing? You said that /proc/meminfo was files.
<tobias> And files are as far as I know stored somewhere?
<tobias> And to open them, I have to go there and open them? :P
<TheSheep> tobias: you go to 'filesystem', them to directory 'proc', then open file 'meminfo'
<tobias> MemFree:          6736 kB
<TheSheep> tobias: MemTotal
<tobias> MemTotal:       515984 kB
<tobias> what to look for @ cpuinfo?
<TheSheep> tobias: and cpuMhz?
<tobias> cpu MHz: 1491.610
<TheSheep> sounds like plenty
<tobias> Hope the disc won't get ruined or smthn :)
<TheSheep> tobias: not until the device buffer hits 0%
<tobias> ah ok! :-D
<TheSheep> tobias: and even then there is burnproof
<tobias> how cool isn't that? ;)
<TheSheep> tobias: are you running some other programs that may hog the cpu?
<tobias> lemme check
<tobias> keb takes 15%, and nothing else takes more than 3%
<TheSheep> then I'm out of ideas, maybe the cables are old :)
<tobias> ;)
<TheSheep> any idea on how to make firefox store its cache in /tmp ?
<Eagle_101> TheSheep: no clue, perhaps an about:config option?
<Pumpernickel> TheSheep: Symlink /tmp
<TheSheep> Pumpernickel: I'd rather not do it for every one of 4k users we have
<Pumpernickel> True, it doesn't scale well.
<TheSheep> the problem is that our users run out of their quotas
<Pumpernickel> http://plasmasturm.org/log/241/
<TheSheep> Pumpernickel: thanks a lot, that should do it
<Pumpernickel> anytime
<ciro314> hello. i installed xubuntu feisty and xubuntu feisty on a friend of mine's computer. he is linux newbie and he's in trouble. both have installed gnome-rdp but i do not know how to connect to its comp. i do not find any tutorial. any idea?? thanks in advance
<Pumpernickel> gnome-rdp is a client; he'd need a server of some kind running.
<ciro314> pumpernickel, and which server you will recommend to install
<Pumpernickel> Tightvnc seems a popular choice, although I've never used it.
<nozey> anyone using murrine?
<TheSheep> nozey: yes
<nozey> TheSheep, how did u installed it? i installed it using apt, but i cant find the theme in xfce configuration
<nozey> im new to xubuntu and xfce
<nozey> any tips/
<TheSheep> nozey: murrine is just a theme engine, it doesn't include any actual themes
<TheSheep> nozey: get the themes form xfce-look.org
<TheSheep> from
<nozey> hum ... i see. im gona do that
<nozey> i have others questions
<TheSheep> shoot
<nozey> is there a app similiar to yakuke for xfce? tilda is not the one im looking for
<nozey> is there another?
<TheSheep> I guess so, but I never used any, so I can't recommend them
<TheSheep> nozey: there is a verve command line plugin for panel that has a similar use too
<vidd> nozey, what is yakuke?
<TheSheep> vidd: quake-like terminal
<nozey> yakuake is a quake-like terminal for qt
<TheSheep> vidd: drops from the top of your screen when you press ~
<nozey> im brazilian, so im sorry if my english sucks #)
<TheSheep> nozey: your english is very good
<vidd> ah
<nozey> nah... its not. i know it. but thanks anyway :D
<vidd> nozey, sudo apt-get install yakuake
<vidd> its in the universe repo's
<TheSheep> vidd: but its qt...
<nozey> yep ... but it doenst work right when im using xfce
<nozey> i need one that uses gtk
<vidd> hmmm
<Eagle_101> any idea of the package name for gvim?
<TheSheep> !info gvim
<ubotu> Package gvim does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> !info gvim-gtk
<ubotu> Package gvim-gtk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> !info vim-gtk
<ubotu> vim-gtk: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 1:7.0-164+1ubuntu7.1 (feisty), package size 905 kB, installed size 1812 kB
<godless> nozey:  try tilda
<Smygis_> !info funny-manpages
<ubotu> funny-manpages: more funny manpages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-5 (feisty), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Eagle_101> TheSheep: thanks :)
<metal1633> I am trying to install Xubuntu in VMWare. It is really really slow. Is that because of the LiveCD? Nothing else I run in VMWare is this slow. I clicked on the Install Icon almost 5 minutes ago and the dialogue is still loading.
<Jester45> metal1633: are you running it in VMware from a cd or iso
<metal1633> I am running it from the ISO
<Jester45> ok it will still be slow becuase the iso is 600mb and whne you boot it (even in vmware) you have to decompress 600mb into about 2gb
<Jester45> so each time you try to access a file you have to decompress it
<metal1633> Hmmm. I did a Debian install from a Knoppix LiveCD ISO and it was not this slow.
<metal1633> Perhaps if I allocated more RAM..
<hyper_ch> just install it into vmware and see then
<metal1633> Can I boot it to text mode and install it that way?
<reevester> guys........xubuntu setup taking ages :|
<Eagle_101> reevester: yeah how long has it taken?
<reevester> well its taken me more than 25 mins
<reevester> its reached the blue screen with a little ball in the middle with dots revolvin in it :S
<reevester> tats it
<reevester> any suggestions/ideas on why its taking so long?
<reevester> its been more than 45 mins now
<reevester> and i dunno whether to wait or screw it and go back to windows
<hyper_ch> reevester: you're running the live cd
<reevester> yea....unfortunately :(
<hyper_ch> reevester: I did install it once on a 350mhz / 64mb ram notebook and it took several hours
<reevester> shit
<reevester> mine is a P3 550Mhz box with 128 MB ram
<reevester> any average time frame?
<hyper_ch> no clue
<hyper_ch> but get the alternate cd
<reevester> damn......
<reevester> u installed via the alternate cd or the live cd?
<reevester> cos if alternate cd took so long then its not worth it
<reevester> and how fast did the machine work? faster than windows?
<hyper_ch> 64mb is too little ram to run the life cd
<hyper_ch> slower than win98 but faster than winxp
<reevester> i got 128 megs but a p3 550 mhz....
<reevester> and a brand new dvd rom so i know the dvd rom drive aint the slow part!
<hyper_ch> cd/dvd-drives are slower than your harddisk and ram
<reevester> ok wait...something blue with a logo is loading.....and loading slow as hell!
<reevester> grrrr
<reevester> ok wait now its asking for username......what do i do next?
<reevester> below that its saying 'User ubuntu will login in 9 seconds'
<reevester> and the timer is stuck at 9
<reevester> ?
<reevester> no one ? :(
<aoirthoir> howdy, in Ubuntu there is a PLACES->Search For FIles menu...does XUBUNTU have anything similar to find all files in a dir or on the file system?
<reevester> some support channel
<aoirthoir> (asking for someone who's running xubuntu..I dont run it so Im not much help)
<aoirthoir> reevester, its community support. And free..so a lot of time folks are busy with their real lives.:)
<reevester> :(
<reevester> well till now ....the last 24 hours i have spent with linux have mostly been about finding out things myself :|
<reevester> !
<reevester> hehe
<Maybelline> reevester: did the counter ever start moving?
<reevester> yes it started.....but very very slow
<reevester> its at 2 now
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: hmmm, not that I konw... i normally use the command line for searching
<reevester> no wait....now it disappeared and im back to a light blue screen.......
<reevester> what will happen next?
<Maybelline> reevester: seriously, the thing you need to do is download the alternate install CD, and use that -- the LiveCD is too much for your system
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, we are looking for a graphical form so that a mass delete can be done, across folders, like in ubuntu places->search for files
<Maybelline> reevester: Trust me... I had to do the same thing on an OOOOOLD compaq laptop
<aoirthoir> reevester, why dont you pm me:)
<reevester> lol
<reevester> great
<Maybelline> aoirthoir: you might try installing catfish or beagle
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: there's currently a developer meeting... I can bring that request in if you want to
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, i personally dont use xubuntu, but I am sure others might like the idea.
<aoirthoir> Maybelline, ah ok..first we will see if thunar does it..as suggested just now in #ubuntu, then catfish or beagle
<aoirthoir> thanks:)
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: well, you got a point there... I just prefer using the cli for that
<reevester> oh damn! i didnt notice the alternate cd link in the downloads section
<reevester> stupid me :S
<Maybelline> aoirthoir: AFAIK, thunar doesn't, but there's talk of creating a plugin that will
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: I haven't seen an option in Thunar that does it
<aoirthoir> Maybelline, ah ok thanks.
<reevester> btw in the alternate CD....i have an issue with the partitioning part.....i want to partition my disk such that i leave the first 6 GB empty on the disc.....and use the remaining
<Maybelline> reevester: that's harder in the CLI installer...
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, Maybelline thanks for the suggestions, I am relaying them.
<reevester> Maybelline.....one last query....should i let the installation run or do u think i should download the alternate CD?
<reevester> and use that?
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214059
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, thanks
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, thanks.
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, catfish lets you search but didnt let us delete. The solution they came to was to use midnight commander.
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: this integration should work but mc is also nice :)
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, well the person is a cli fan..a.nd so am I
<aoirthoir> but then I am an old cobol dude:)
<hyper_ch> if you like the cli, what do you need a gui for?
<hyper_ch> or gui search tool :)
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, I only found out they liked cli when they told me that MC was doing the trick
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, most folks dont like cli, so I go with graphical
<aoirthoir> but...
<aoirthoir> cli rm -r bla bla doesnt let you do something like rm -r *.jpg
<hyper_ch> oh well, mc is nice ... I also use it sometimes (on my debian server) just when I need to reorganise files and stuff :)
<aoirthoir> you'd have to have a script (afaik) to recursively delete just a certain set of files.
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: such a script is no problem :)
<Maybelline> reevester: I would really let it run, if you can bear it.  Partitioning is a lot easier with the GUI.
<hyper_ch> find in a loop and then rm
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, for someone knowing how to script:)
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: for someone knowing how to google :)
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch,  like the existing mass move script for Gnu, it works..sure enough..if you understand regex. But to do a simple ren *.bat *.exe wont work easily for someone without knowledge of regex.
<hyper_ch> Maybelline: text installer partitioner isn't that difficult either
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, more for someone having time to google.
<aoirthoir> :D
<Maybelline> aoirthoir: you can always do a "find /home/me -iname *.jpg -delete"
<hyper_ch> aren't we all googleholics?
<aoirthoir> Maybelline, AH!
<reevester> ok cool.....also...i hope the damn thing doesn go into sleep mode if left unattended for long periods of time?
<Maybelline> google is my second brain!
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, yes..yes we are
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: btw, that guy that coded catfish is also a xubuntu-dev... so it might well be that the file search thing could be included in the next release
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, cool.
<aoirthoir> gosh yall are much nicer than ubuntu in general:)
<Maybelline> aoirthoir: you attract more flies with honey than vinegar!
<aoirthoir> Maybelline, ah see I didnt realize that find had all those features. I just went and man find when you gave that command..WOW its packed.
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir:  -->  Ok . . .   we'll send the catfish / thunar idea up.  i like it, though.
<Maybelline> aoirthoir: yeah, the -exec and -execdir flags are awesome.
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: nicer? I don't think so... the ubuntu peeps are quite nice
<reevester> ok u guys are busy.....i shall be back later then
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, thanks kindly. hyper_ch currently we are using Ubuntu at my office. But I have 9 legacy machines that I am going to try to get going on either xubuntu, puppy or dsl. Whichever works best.
<Maybelline> hyper_ch: personally, I would rather see a panel plugin like the deskbar for gnome...  Think that could get brought up?
<hyper_ch> dsl is on my usb stick :)
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: I should put dsl-n on it
<hyper_ch> Maybelline: a what?
<aoirthoir> Maybelline, ive not realized find was more than find. So I am going to have to study it more.
<hyper_ch> Maybelline: well, the meeting is over
<reevester> whats dsl ?
<reevester> another OS ?
<hyper_ch> reevester: yes, DamnSmallLinux...
<aoirthoir> reevester, yes. Damn Small Linux. Its 50 mb Gnu/Linux.
<vidd> reevester, yes Damn Small Linux
<hyper_ch> reevester: uses 50mb
<Maybelline> reevester: you might disable the screensaver, but I'd do an ctl-alt-F2, and sudo killall xscreensaver, rather than trying to use the gui
<reevester> hmmm.....gotta google that!
<aoirthoir> Puppy Linux is 79mb. And it saves back to the cd/dvd if you burned in multisession.
<Maybelline> hyper_ch: Have you seen the deskbar plugin for the gnome panel?  I'd love to see something like that for XFCE.  So, it's not exactly a xubuntu request, but XFCE.
<hyper_ch> dsl-n is also about that size I think
<hyper_ch> Maybelline: I had ubuntu for... hmmm... 1 week... but I don't remember what you mean
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, yes dsl-n is HUGE..it, like puppy is a massive memory hog <wink>.
<aoirthoir> :D
<Maybelline> hyper_ch: try this -- http://raphael.slinckx.net/deskbar/screenshots.php#current
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: so far I only got dsl and OOo on the stick...
<aoirthoir> OOo?
<aoirthoir> ah
<aoirthoir> duh.
<aoirthoir> nvm.
<hyper_ch> Maybelline: hmm.... I wouldn't use it :)
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: yes, needed to be able to write on my master thesis everywhere
<reevester> Maybelline....when i do the ctl-alt-F2, and sudo killall xscreensaver .....it will return to the setup or will continue like as in the alternate CD?
<reevester> just want to know that in advance!
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, i dig abiword and gnumeric. I am waiting for gnumeric to become available for portableapps.com on windows. Then I can start training folks in it. But as soon as my apps are done, and they no longer need to use the old legacy apps at my company (2-3 more months) then we will be moving all the workstations to ubuntu/xbunutu/puppy/dsl/slax.
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, and that will include abiword and gnumeric by default..I will be hiding OOo from the users.
<Maybelline> reevester: to get back to the gui, press ctl-alt-F7.  That's normal, but on the liveCD, it might be ctl-alt-F1
<hyper_ch> why? OOo Writer is excellent at styling scientific papers...
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: btw, can gnumeric spreadsheets also be added to google-docs?
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, I dont use google docs..i signed up for it..but havent converted to using it yet
<aoirthoir> so I dont know if gnumeric spreadsheets can be used with google docs..but gnumeric can save in .xls format..so i am guessing yes
<hyper_ch> I have a few spreadsheets on there that I want to share with some people... it's actually quite a cool thing
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, however the reason to use gnumeric and abiword for me..is less complication. The users need fewer features not more. those that have to have the massive features will continue to run ms word and excel on the terminal server.
<hyper_ch> aoirthoir: I see :)
<aoirthoir> OOo and MSOffice are bloated for our needs (not for everyone's needs). Plus I dont like macros in an office product. The _potential_ for virus kind of activity..is greater .
<Jester45> aoirthoir: if you have a proxy server you can run an ati virus that will examine office files and remove macos/attachments
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, honestly they might not even need those. Most of the stuff they do will be done through our app. Cobol, PHP and Mysql on the server end, with the broswer on the user end.
<aoirthoir> Jester45, yes. But the letters they will be creating will be very small. If they could be taught to understand xhtml, I would do it that way. As it is we will go with Abiword/Gnumeric and then eventually wittle them down to WYMEditor
<hyper_ch> I'm off to bed
<vidd>  hyper_ch good night
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, thanks for the help g!
<aoirthoir> hyper_ch, holler atcha next time.
<Jester45>  would a download drom feisty to drapper via sources.list change be safe?
<aoirthoir> Jester45, dunno.
<Jester45> downgrade*
#xubuntu 2007-05-31
<Merchelo> hmm, i wouldn't recommend it
<bkw> Is it possible to with Xubuntu install all the educational packages such as games for kids etc.. from edubuntu without too mych trouble?
<Eagle_101> bkw: should not be too hard
<bkw> the "edubuntu-desktop" will prolly get the whole desktop including wm and a lot more for you, but that's not what I want.
<Eagle_101> bkw: right, so you can just use apt-get install your app here
<Merchelo> no
<Merchelo> use synaptic package manager, or aptitude
<Eagle_101> those are nicer :)
<wonderl00t> having troubles getting crossover to play nice with xubuntu.  applications run fine until i have to browse the"drive c" and then they cant see the files. any ideas on this guys??
<W8TAH> i installed a couple of the ubuntu-studio meta packages the other day -- a couple of them i no longer need -- how can i uninstall the metapackages and all it dragged in with it?
<Jester45> ok... if i wanted to replace my /home partition all i would need to do is backup all the data there then mount a new parition there and it will work fine?] 
<wonderl00t> does anybodu know why xfce/thunar do not play nice with my crossover pro?
<peepsalot> where are font settings in xfce?
<peepsalot> nevermind
<evilxhwnd> Hello, does anyone know why my machine resumes from suspend to ram as soon as it enters it?
<floedel> heya
<Jester45> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<Jester45> !jfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> or google ;)
<Jester45> would you know if jfs is journaled
<TheSheep> no idea, but wikipedia might know
<tonyyarusso> I believe it is, offhand
<tonyyarusso> wikipedia does know - that I'm sure of
<tonyyarusso> Comparison_of_Filesystems, or some such page
<Jester45> yea figured irc might be a bit faster
<Jester45> its 64bit... darn
<Jester45> i didnt think fs would be 32/64 seprated
<Jester45> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems good guess or good googleing
<tonyyarusso> Memory, actually.
<TheSheep> and RandomWikipediaBrowsing
<TheSheep> gets you into scary pages
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<TheSheep> Freud would love it, I suppose
<Jester45> what would you guys sugest for a low cpu using fs thats journaled and good for mid size files
<TheSheep> Jester45: ext3
<Jester45> mid to small
* Jester45 made his swap 130 gb becuase he wasnt sure what fs he was going to use 
<TheSheep> Jester45: firefox would use it all anyways ;)
* Jester45 noticed so speed up at all
<Jester45> no*
<TheSheep> Jester45: why would swap give you speed up?
<Jester45> figured it might give a bit
<TheSheep> Jester45: how?
<Jester45> mem manager putting more stuff there that is unused
<TheSheep> Jester45: it won't start putting things into swap until it runs out of physical memory
* Jester45 wishes he could select processes to have in swap
<TheSheep> Jester45: no you don't
<Jester45> TheSheep: yea but when it would it that the new program opening would take longer even if one of the program open has been used in 3 weeks
<TheSheep> Jester45: how much ram do you have?
<Jester45> 2gb
<TheSheep> Jester45: how much of it is actually used by your applications?
<TheSheep> Jester45: I have 512MB and had the swap used only twice
<Jester45> right now... ~1700mb
<TheSheep> omg
<Jester45> hehe
<Jester45> thos java apps are buggers
<TheSheep> this is sick
<TheSheep> Jester45: then again, java vm calculates the mount of ram to use from how much ram you have in total
<TheSheep> Jester45: so, had you less ram, these apps would use up less
<Jester45> im not sure about that
<Jester45> azureus uses alot all the time
<TheSheep> Jester45: java has a bad habit of allocating much more ram than the application needs, so that it can garbage-collect rarer
<Niriven> How do you all like xubuntu as compared to ubuntu (Well, gnome vs kde), just curiuos.
<Jester45> i like the ui better
<Jester45> gnome is to basic and kde has to much stuff
<TheSheep> Niriven: xubuntu doesn't use kde
<Niriven> Does xfce have nifty addins for say, laptop battery, wireless, updates, etc?
<Niriven> TheSheep: Oops, gnome vs xfce :)
<Jester45> Niriven: yes it does
<TheSheep> Niriven: and it's possible to use the gnome's panel applets too
<Niriven> Mmm
<TheSheep> Niriven: although they are usually memory-hungry
<Niriven> Well im doing a base server install, so i suppose i can try it, it has a meta package in apt, xubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> Niriven: servers don't need no gui :)
<Niriven> TheSheep: Im donig a server install, which means, i just get the base system and build from there, im building a desktop machine from the server minimal
<TheSheep> Niriven: ah, ok :)
<Jester45> its better not to have them for better performance, but you mgiht need to use one to set it up if you not good with cli
<Niriven> Xfce just scares me because it used to mimic cde
<TheSheep> Jester45: every not needed application on a server is an additional  slim chance of a security hole
<Niriven> TheSheep: Main reason for this way, is that i can update to gutsy before it does anything else.
<Jester45> TheSheep: you can remove after setup
<TheSheep> Niriven: cde was a great desktop :)
<Niriven> Anyone here got any screenshots? :-0
* TheSheep makes one
<Jester45> TheSheep: ok im making that swap partition into ext3 and in fstab should i copy the premade one from / but chagne the mountpoint and uuid
<Jester45> Niriven: you can customize the desktop a lot
<Niriven> Jester: Lots of config files or more customization through interfaceS?
<Jester45> http://vidd.homelinux.net:8080/pics/Screenshot.png
<TheSheep> Jester45: yes, and you might want to change the fsck-ing settings
<Jester45> depends on what you want you can change it with config files or with a ui
<TheSheep> Niriven: http://sheep.art.pl/misc/shot.png
<Jester45> ^mine is the defualt theme
<TheSheep> mine ain't ;)
<Niriven> Nice :-0
<Jester45> TheSheep:  so ext3  /home   defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Jester45> would work fine
<TheSheep> Jester45: 1 1 would be probably saner
<Jester45> k
<TheSheep> Jester45: or 0 0 if you don't want it checked
<Jester45> and this auto mounted
<TheSheep> Jester45: yes
<Jester45> wich is faster
<TheSheep> Jester45: add 'noauto' if you don't want it to be automounted
<Jester45> or.. how long does checking take
<TheSheep> Jester45: no, mounting is same speed whether it's at startup or on demand
<Jester45> no the 0 0 and 1 1
<TheSheep> Jester45: a short while, after a hard reboot or once in 35 mounts
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> i remeber that, made me much angry
* Jester45 removes the 1s
<TheSheep> Jester45: better that than suddenly discover your disk is corrupted
<Jester45> be only my /home
<Jester45> so, how do i go about replacing /home just move the old mount and copy it back?
<TheSheep> yes, if you don't care about permissions and file ownership
<Niriven> anyone here familer with dpkg?
<Jester45> well im the only user so... it should be all mine
<TheSheep> if you do, use cp -p for copying
<TheSheep> !ask | Niriven
<ubotu> Niriven: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Niriven> Alright well, if something in dpkg --get-selections is marked as deinstall, whats that mean?
<TheSheep> Niriven: that it will be uninstalled (or already is)
<Niriven> oh, it keeps logs of previously uninstalled stuff?
<TheSheep> Niriven: yes, you can see it in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Jester45> sudo cp -p /home /home_old
<Jester45> cp: omitting directory `/home'
<Jester45> TheSheep: how do i fix that one
<TheSheep> Jester45: you want to do:  mv /home /home_old; mount -a; cp -rp /home_old/* /home/
<Niriven> Doh, gutsy xubuntu-desktop is broken.
<TheSheep> Niriven: no wonder, it's pretty young still
<TheSheep> Niriven: not even the first alpha yet
<Jester45> alpha right?
<Jester45> or not
* Jester45 guesses ubuntu-desktop will be first to work
<Jester45> TheSheep: HELP
<TheSheep> it works fine (at least for me) if you upgrade from feisty and leave the feisty repos
<Jester45> TheSheep: i moved home to home_old
* tonyyarusso sends a herd baaaaaaing in Jester45's direction, trampling him
<Jester45> but now thunar will not open becuase (maybe) /home isnt there but mount cant mount becuase there is no /home
<TheSheep> mkdir /home
<Myrtti> mv wasn't a good idea
<Myrtti> cp -R would've been
<TheSheep> Myrtti: it was a good idea -- all already opened files are still opened
<TheSheep> Myrtti: but where would you mount the new home then?
<TheSheep> Myrtti: over the old one?
<Jester45> ok mount will not mount
<Jester45> should the entry be
<Jester45> "filesystem" "mountpoint" "type" "options" "dump" "pass"
<Jester45> but i have
<Jester45> ext3 /home defaults 0 0
<Jester45> o missing the "type" what should it be?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> the first should be disk
<TheSheep> "device" "filesystem" "mountpoint" "type" "options" "dump" "pass"
<Myrtti> *grumble* GPRS
<TheSheep> wrong, sorry
<Jester45> can i check what the dev is from cli
<Jester45> i know its hda but not the partiton
<TheSheep> Jester45: first ois the device, then mount point, then filesystem, options, etc.
<TheSheep> Jester45: fdsik -l
<TheSheep> fdisk -l;
<Jester45> sterling is having problems
<Jester45> so how do i copy /home_old over /home
<Jester45> cp -rp
<TheSheep> Jester45: you have /home mounted?
<Jester45> yea
<TheSheep> cp -rp /home_old/* /home/
<TheSheep> as root
<Jester45> k its done
<Jester45> thanks
<Jester45> now... i got a icon for the volume do you know how to remove that
<TheSheep> Jester45: mount it
<Jester45> it is
<TheSheep> then it shoudn't show up
<TheSheep> shouldn't
<TheSheep> Jester45: what does 'mount' say?
<Jester45> brb
<Adross> i am trying to vnc into another network computer and start an xfce session. For some reason, logging in only yields a gray screen and an x cursor. Thoughts?
<TheSheep> Adross: create an .xsession file and put 'xfce4-session' in it
<Adross> in ~?
<Adross> GRR, still a gray screen
<TheSheep> Adross: seems like you need to check the documentation for the vnc server
<Adross> been doing it all day, the most relevant thing i found was it was a bug on ubuntu's vnc
<TheSheep> Adross: there should be a place somewhere to specify what to run when you connect
<BFTD> Hi all, I got a laptop and I'm installing Xubuntu on it, but its using only the center of the screen...is this just during the install?
<BFTD> also it detected my wireless card, but would'nt connect to my router
<BFTD> so anyone?
<Myrtti> BFTD: try wifiradar
<Myrtti> BFTD: which laptop do you have?
<BFTD> Inspiron 1100
<Myrtti> I had similar problems with my FS Lifebook E 6624
<Myrtti> usplash was in a small square in the middle
<Myrtti> but once gdm started, it was fullscreen
<bulltitan> wow after 2 online upgrades xubuntu feisty works like a charm
<Myrtti> you did the install with desktop or alternative?
<bulltitan> i love it
<bulltitan> finally after 1 year of waiting i can leave xp with no regrets
<BFTD> argh, I have no sound too
<bulltitan> maybe u can use this info but my system is really a low spec system actually a laptop presario 1700 intel 600 xubuntu was distro upgraded 2 times with no problems and still going ok
<bulltitan> and if anyone can use this info too,.. my sound card shows up like ess allegro 1
<bulltitan> ho and if anyone of u have problems compiling the ati driver for match64 tell me i just have some patch to fix it (it is not mine from ubuntu forums to be honest)
<bulltitan> gotta go, if you need this solution to get 3d accel just search ati rage m1 in ubuntu forums, i hope this help
<bulltitan> tata
<BFTD> well this sucks
<BFTD> I'm gonna have to find a different OS
<TheSheep> BFTD: I recomment VMS :)
<BFTD> VMS?
<Pumpernickel> bahaha
<TheSheep> yeah, no more directories, they are pass
<BFTD> eh
<BFTD> then how would i use my media player?
<TheSheep> BFTD: I doubt VMS has a media player :)
<BFTD> !!
<BFTD> I was using the 6.10 disc
<BFTD> not the 7.04 one
<BFTD> stupid me
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(BFTD/#xubuntu) same problem though
<r0bert> lo
<r0bert> any1 around having trouble with amarok/kde-progs, too?
<r0bert> specifically: i am in trouble loading files/directories containing "umlauts"
<r0bert> such as   
<r0bert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/76938
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 76938 in amarok "Amarok fails to load files with non-ascii filenames" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<TehRealNexGe1> hi when i try to burn a cd i get the following problem http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x194/TehRealNexGen/screenshot1.png. Could anyone help?
<kumamoto> TehRealNexGe1: looks like something else is using the device
<r0bert> kumamoto = sherlock holmes
<r0bert> <:
<TehRealNexGe1> err except the device only has a blank cd in it
<TehRealNexGe1> r0bert: lol
<kumamoto> just my 2cents and see it before so maybe u case is different
<TehRealNexGe1> what happened last time?
<kumamoto> I just did the usually ps auxw and found another program accessing the cdrw too and killed and started my faithful k3b
<kumamoto> i was one of the gnome thingies
<TehRealNexGe1> how do you know if a process is accessing the same device?
<kumamoto> TehRealNexGe1: most probably ps aux will help on the CLI
<TehRealNexGe1> k
<meatballhat> anybody have the an SVG of the Xubuntu banner?  (and yes, I already looked all over the wiki)  :)
<meatballhat> s/the/ /g
<desmond123> can some1 help me with my sound problem? i don't have sound when i paly a game or a song and there also is no card founded if i use the program for mixer settings
<desmond123> my computer can't find my onboard realtek hd audio that is build in with my asus m2v mainboard
<Amon-san> hi
<Amon-san> what program would i use to list available wireless-lnetworks?
<Amon-san> anyone?
<aldin> which package contains xubuntu 7.04 wallpaper?
<TheSheep> xubuntu-artwork
<aldin> TheSheep: nope, in installed files i dont see any .png?
<TheSheep> aldin: dpkg -L xubuntu-artwork
<aldin> TheSheep: there ya go http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/23418/
<TheSheep> aldin: gutsy?
<aldin> feisty
<aldin> Release:        7.04
<aldin> Codename:       feisty
<TheSheep> that's weird
<TheSheep> aldin: there is also xfce4-artwork, but it shuld only contain the images distributed with xfce by default
<aldin> TheSheep: could u find by hand ur wallpaper
<aldin> i dont have limti i would download xubuntu-desktop... and would find it
<TheSheep> aldin: I don't have it installed
<TheSheep> wait
<aldin> TheSheep: i will download xubuntu-default-settings
<aldin> it mentione GDM themes
<aldin> TheSheep: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/23420/
<TheSheep> sheep@ghostwheel:~$ dpkg -S /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/xubuntu-jmak.png
<TheSheep> xubuntu-default-settings: /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/xubuntu-jmak.png
<TheSheep> yup
<TheSheep> that's pretty weird
<darrend> anyone know why middle-click paste would not be working?  where is the config that controls this?  (to be clear, middle-click IS pasting something, but never what is highlighted)
<TheSheep> darrend: if you have the clipboard manager on your panel, right-click it, select 'preferences' and uncheck 'ignore selections'
<kumamoto> anyone using any dev apps like bluefish or scite eclipse
<Merchelo> I use eclipse
<kumamoto> are u able to open a file using url?
<Merchelo> within eclipse?
<kumamoto> yeah
<Merchelo> nope
<grazie> kumamoto: I use both scite and bluefish...great
<Amon-san> what program would i use to list available wireless-lnetworks?
<kumamoto> grazie: would you assist me in getting to use the 'open url' option?
<kumamoto> mine crashes bluefish
<grazie> kumamoto: I can try....seems ok for me...what url are you trying to open?
<kumamoto> grazie: it is a website that is not public it is on a private network
<kumamoto> grazie: it is just any url it crashes
<kumamoto> ftp httpd smb
<kumamoto> nothing works
<grazie> kumamoto: I don't think I can help....I'll be away from the keyboard for a while now
<darrend> TheSheep: sry, got waylaid for an hour and a half there.  No, the clipboard panel applet is not being used.
<grazie> kumamoto: did you read the manual? >> http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/manual/ch05s12.html
<kumamoto> oh yeah
<kumamoto> first I didn't work at all it ignored it then when I read the manual and did what it said it then it crashed
<kumamoto> I know am missing some modules from gnome2-vfs or libgnome2-vfs but can't find the packages to install them
<Jester45> dpes bluefish support ftp?
<somerville32> :)
<Jester45> hi
<Pumpernickel> Amon-san: iwlist, or wifi-radar.
<somerville32> Giya :)
<somerville32> *Hiya
<Jester45> how can i test is my audio output is oss or alsa
<r0bert> open ur favorite musicplayer and switch output to alsa? <:
<r0bert> or oss
<Jester45> this is for mpd
<Amon-san> Pumpernickel: what is the packet name of iwlist?
<somerville32> Jester45: It is most likely ALSA if the card is PCI
<Pumpernickel> Amon-san: It should be installed by default.
<Jester45> somerville32: thanks
<Amon-san> oh, indeed it is, ijust tried it in the comamndline
<Amon-san> unfortunately no wlans available in my basement
<sigmamu188> how do you config twinview with nvidia i cant set which moniter i want on wich side
<sigmamu188> i wont even let me access nvidia-glx
<sigmamu188> like it used to
<sigmamu188> i just did a fresh install and upgrade to feisty
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: nvidia-glx is just a package ... you don't get access to it, you get access to nvidia-settings the application though
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: actually .... what do you mean by "access to"?
<sigmamu188> it wouldnt let me run the command
<sigmamu188> but i trying to run a package
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah, nvidia-glx isn't a command, try "sudo nvidia-settings"
<sigmamu188> now
<sigmamu188> lol
<maxamillion> well actually, do "gksudo nvidia-settings" (both will work, but gksudo will apply the permissions for the gui better)
<shijirou> hi guys
<shijirou> this may sound odd but do any of you know how to display the volume icon on the taskbar?
<sigmamu188> ok time to reboot and see if that worked
<shijirou> im on a fresh install of xubuntu
<sigmamu188> thanks
<sigmamu188> brb
<maxamillion> shijirou: right click the panel and click "add new item" and scroll down and select "
<maxamillion> "volume control"*
<shijirou> oh thanks
<maxamillion> np
<sigmamu188> sweet it workd
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: :)
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: for the record, you never have to reboot in linux unless you have a kernel update
<sigmamu188> maxamillion, was that you helping me
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah
<sigmamu188> maxamillion, i didnt even look at the name
<sigmamu188> lol
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: nice
<sigmamu188> maxamillion, sometimes when im trying to get somethign done i dont care who has the advice
<sigmamu188> maxamillion, nice to have you back in the room dude
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah, you only have to restart the X server which can be done a number of ways ... most popular on debian/ubuntu systems is the key combo ctrl+alt+backspace
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: yeah, i just moved into a new house this past weekend and i don't have internet yet and AT&T fails at life so it might be up to like 2 weeks or something
<sigmamu188> yea
<sigmamu188> have you played with ctrl+alt+"+"
<sigmamu188> or"-"
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: nope
<maxamillion> hiya vidd_laptop
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: try it
<vidd_laptop> hey maxamillion
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: didn't do anything
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: hold Ctrl+Alt and hit the + a few times
<sigmamu188> it zoom's me in and out
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: ahhhh, ok ....
<sigmamu188> now - to back out
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: well, technically i think it is just changing the resolution of the current screen
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: that is the weirdest feature i have found so far
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: you can use you mouse to scroll around the page that is offscreen
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: well xfce has its wonderful features and then a couple that i personally feel are just kept around because they were available in older versions (such as the one you just showed me)
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: ahhhh, ok
<sigmamu188> well im glad you online. im trying to set up a box that i can sream media to across my network to my other boxes
<sigmamu188> without having to download the file to the other computer
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, i just got my mysql to work...and i now have a forum up and running on my site....
<vidd_laptop> it works...but there is no content there ...yet
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: one step at a time :)
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: you should put up a wiki .... i like wikis :)
<vidd_laptop> sure...why not?
<maxamillion> cool
<vidd_laptop> i will soon have a blog up and running too.....
<maxamillion> i dunno why, i just think wikis are really cool .... i plan to start hacking around with them eventually
<vidd_laptop> do wiki's run off php?
<maxamillion> sweet
<maxamillion> wikis run off whatever you want .... just get one written in the language you want
<maxamillion> php, perl, python, C, etc.
<maxamillion> not many are written in C though ...... they seem to stick with interpreted languages for wikis
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_wiki_software
<vidd_laptop> off to smoke
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: for python, i like moinmoin .... for perl, i like twiki and for php ... uhmmm.... tikiwiki
<maxamillion> ah ok
<sigmamu188> whats the best way to stream media across my network?
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: define "media"
<sigmamu188> video, music
<sigmamu188> if the shit in the ftp folder
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: you want to have a server that feeds it and have a client that connects or you just want a remote mount that can be accessed and played from?
<maxamillion> !language | sigmamu188
<ubotu> sigmamu188: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sigmamu188> sorry
<maxamillion> no worries
<sigmamu188> server client
<maxamillion> hmmm..... that one i am not entirely familiar with to be honest, you might want to ask in a larger channel like "#ubuntu"
<sigmamu188> i want to be able to view it on the other computers around the house without having to d/l it from the tower in my room
* vidd_laptop is back
<grazie> sigmamu188: vlc does that well, also there's another good client/server app I'm thinking about, but I can't rememer the name. Might be for audio only though...I'm sure hyper_ch and TheSheep both use it.
<grazie> sigmamu188: I was thinking of mpd, but it is for audio only
<tidrion> anyone have a link for the flash emulator for PPC linux?
<hyper_ch> sigmamu188: you're looking for audio/video?
<hyper_ch> sigmamu188: hello?
<canas> how i can change settings of keyboard
<canas> i have laptop ibm
<kali|php> canas, What about Applications->Settings->Keyboard?
<cjae> anyone here just using the generic kernels not a custom??
<canas> yes
<canas> i tried
<canas> generic 105 italian
<canas> intl
<canas> but doesn work
<kali|php> cjae, Yep,  2.6.20-16-generic
<canas> i unchecked use x conf
<cjae> kali|php, ok so your upgrade when well??
<cjae> kali|php, this upgrade was just the other day
<kali|php> cjae, Possibly there is some flaw in it. But I have few time to investigate currently.
<cjae> kali|php, ya mine just froze @ boot time so I had to revert to-15-generic
<canas> another question
<hyper_ch> canas: maybe you need to restart the x server before it works
<canas> only when i started openoff 2.2 wordproc
<canas> i have problem with graphics
<canas> tell me the command to restart xserver
<hyper_ch> canas: hmmm, there are various ways
<hyper_ch> canas: you could reboot
<kali|php> I had two gui freezes recently after the upgrade. Did you have that, too?
<canas> i already reboot
<hyper_ch> canas: you could kill the xserver and restart it
<hyper_ch> canas: oh ok :)
<cjae> kali|php, l also it never asked me to restart the box manually which is the case during a kernel upgrade
<kali|php> Actually it *might* have to do with gtk because I updated that, too.
<hyper_ch> canas: so it's still not working?
<canas> nope
<Jester45>   vidd_laptop im back
<hyper_ch> cjae: using generic
<hyper_ch> canas: what does not work?
<kali|php> cjae, I never got a 'please restart' message after a kernel update. :/
<canas> -
<canas> +
<cjae> hyper_ch, yes
<hyper_ch> kali|php: I think you get that when you upgrade with synpatic
<canas> remake the xorg.conf
<canas> which is the command
<hyper_ch> cjae: I meant to say I use the generic
<canas> to remake
<slow-motion> hallo
<kali|php> hyper_ch, Nope. I do use synaptic for updates.
<hyper_ch> canas: sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<hyper_ch> canas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<canas> tnx
<hyper_ch> kali|php: I do CLI for updates :)
<hyper_ch> canas: make first a backup of your existing xorg.conf
<cjae> hyper_ch, kali|php it sucks cause they always put the dumb quiet command in so I can't see the boot msg
<kali|php> hyper_ch, For updates I like to investigate changelogs and new deps, so updates with gui, single packages with cli. :)
<cjae> kali|php, same
* Jester45 just updates
<hyper_ch> kali|php: well, old kernels stay... if it does not work --> reboot into old one
<hyper_ch> cjae: alter your start-up options then it's not quiet
<kali|php> hyper_ch, Did you encounter any issues with the current kernel?
<hyper_ch> kali|php: nope
<Jester45> !info hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 543 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<hyper_ch> kali|php: but haven't recompiled vmware yet
<Jester45> hummm how big is the 2.6.20-16 kernel? file size
<hyper_ch> !info kernel
<ubotu> Package kernel does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jester45> info linux-headers-2.6.20-16 linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<Jester45>   linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<hyper_ch> !info linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.20 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20-16.28 (feisty), package size 23254 kB, installed size 69616 kB
<kali|php> One of the two freezes, I saw the strange message, something like 'Keyboard not detected'. And the keyboard stopped working. I should add that I was forced to shutdown with the power button to even see the messages on the terminal when it shutdown the gui. :/
<hyper_ch> !info linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic: Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.20 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20-16.28 (feisty), package size 821 kB, installed size 7060 kB
<Jester45> 23mb bigger than i thought
<Jester45> hyper_ch: thanks
<hyper_ch> well, thank ubotu :)
<Jester45> im upgrading and i just thought the kernel was smaller
<hyper_ch> slow-motion: huhu
<slow-motion> hi hyper_ch
<Jester45> what kernel would best for a p2 based celeron  and p4
<Jester45> p = pentium
<hyper_ch> Jester45: whatever recognizes all hardware :)
<canas> hyper_ch, nope
<canas> i reconfigure
<Jester45> hyper_ch: but isnt there a optimized one
<Jester45> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<canas> but when ask variant
<hyper_ch> Jester45: dunno...
<hyper_ch> !linux-image
<silvertip257> I'm having difficulty with the Live CD customization instructions on the ubuntu help page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06); I wanna customize Xubuntu though, that's the twist...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: what customization?
<kali|php> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<silvertip257> custom live cd
<Jester45> !custom live cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom live cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: what's that?
<Jester45> silvertip257: there is a guide + kit of tools to do it
<Jester45> hyper_ch: where you make a live cd of your own with your own packages your own configuration
<silvertip257> yep
<hyper_ch> Jester45: oh.... not needed :)
<silvertip257> modify the ubuntu/xubuntu live cds
<silvertip257> pfft hyper_ch
<cjae> ok they updated python and deluge still crashes python or vice versa
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: I got my little install script that removes unwanted packages and fetches the wanted one from the net and a few things more :)
<Jester45> silvertip257: i remeber reading about it, you download the normal iso unpack use this program to modify the packages installed/contained then use a script to make the cd again
<hyper_ch> cjae: don't use python or deluge then :)$
<silvertip257> how did you make that hyper_ch ?
<silvertip257> cause I'd like to learn how to make one =)
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: a shell script :)
<cjae> hyper_ch, ok so what then
<silvertip257> any tutorials =D
<hyper_ch> (1) install the cd.... (2) run the shell script
<silvertip257> no making the shell script
<hyper_ch> cjae: no clue :) don't know what deluge is
<silvertip257> thanks Jester45
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: have you ever used the command line?
<silvertip257> yep
<silvertip257> plenty of times
<hyper_ch> you know how to copy stuff through the command line?
<hyper_ch> you know how to install stuff from the command line?
<Jester45> silvertip257: open mousepad type #!/bin/bash at the first line then 2nd line is apt-get remove <packages> 3rd line is apt-get install <packages>
<silvertip257> not sure what you mean
<cjae> hyper_ch, see the reason I ask is if someone knows about workarounds or maybe someone knows how to report it
<silvertip257> yes i know apt-get from commandline
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: excellent :) that's all you need to konw to understand my script... I'll post it
<silvertip257> sweet thanks man
<silvertip257> this is awesome =)
<Jester45> silvertip257: a shell scipt is a number of cli comamnds that run together like a windows .bat file
<cjae> hyper_ch, or any other possible solutions
<silvertip257> gotcha ... that makes sense!  I just made a cool batch file for my lil bro
<silvertip257> he had a video that only played in VLC media player, so I put the portable on a CD & made a batch file that adjusted the video res & everything =D
<Jester45> silvertip257: its the same concept so the firs comand would be to remove unwanted packages and the 2nd would install them
<silvertip257> portable VLC
<cjae> !info deluge
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<silvertip257> ah
<cjae> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<cjae> ubotu is dumb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dumb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<silvertip257> haha cjae
<silvertip257> add to ubotu =P
<Jester45> deluge is not where near full-featured
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: http://phpfi.com/238446
<silvertip257> ok thanks hyper_ch
<cjae> ubotu being smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being smart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> just be sure to have a copy of the appropriate repos and keys available for the software that you want to install...
<Jester45> they should have a few people that can add to the factoids from irc and if they see somthing that is usefull but not in there they could add it
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: and then just run it:   sudo sh install.sh  (as I called mine install.sh)
<silvertip257> cool ... that makes sense now
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: very simple :)
<silvertip257> yep, but useful
<hyper_ch> and skype, java, postfix is on top because user interaction is needed
<canas> hyper_ch, help me one second
<canas> if you can
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: the rest (of those) will be auto-installed
<hyper_ch> canas: I don't know what your problem is, so I can't help
<canas> only if i open openoffice 2.2 i cant join him cause the bars
<hyper_ch> canas: ??? I don't understand
<silvertip257> oh gotcha hyper_ch ... good idea
<canas> hyper_ch, parli italiano?:D
<canas> sei swiss?:D
<hyper_ch> sono svizzero tedesco
<canas> bravo italiano niente niente?:d
<hyper_ch> parlo italiano pero solamente un po
<canas> you live in zurich?
<hyper_ch> nope
<canas> zug?
<canas> :D
<hyper_ch> nope
<canas> where from:P
<canas> basel?
<hyper_ch> Swizz ^^
<canas> ahuua
<canas> ok
<canas> non parte openoffice
<canas> la grafica non e corretta
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: well, you still could make your custom live cd but I don't really see a point in that :)
<hyper_ch> canas: what's not good with OOo?
<canas> xfce and wifi run?  i have problem with wpa
<hyper_ch> canas: you mean you have no buttons in OpenOffice.org?
<silvertip257> hyper_ch: it's so I have something with just the essentials I need ... especially when I'm in the college/public labs
<canas> yes
<canas> no possibilites
<canas> to write
<canas> in word proces..
<canas> only 3 icons
<hyper_ch> canas: well, sounds like you need to install a theme
<canas> ok which kind
<canas> i no have eth
<canas> in this laptop
<hyper_ch> canas: you need inet otherwise you can't install the themes
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: as essential I use DSL on my usb stick :)
<silvertip257> ah not a bad idea hyper_ch
<canas> ok tomorrow
<canas> i have pcmcia eth
<canas> ok
<silvertip257> but I'm too stubborn hyper_ch .... I'm on a mission now =)
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: but it's linux... you have many ways of doing something :)
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: good luck then
<silvertip257> and stubborness
<silvertip257> haha
<tidrion> can open office not run under xubuntu (sorry if this is a dumb question)
<Jester45> http://contest.sketchup.com/entry.php <-- i wonder if google is tring to make a new google earth with 3d models of cities
<silvertip257> open office works fine on xfce/xubuntu
<hyper_ch> tidrion: it runs
<vidd_laptop> tidrion, open office can run....
<silvertip257> tidrion it can run
<vidd_laptop> you just need to INSTALL it
<silvertip257> yea you need to install it =D
<tidrion> hmm, it is faded out in Synaptic for some reason
<hyper_ch> Jester45: they have already stuff in 3d
<Jester45> tidrion: it's writer app is installed by defualt
<silvertip257> maybe you need to enable more repos
<hyper_ch> Jester45: like the bigger US cities
<hyper_ch> Jester45: and large cities world wide
<tidrion> Jester45: mine came with abiword by default
<Jester45> hehe US wins again :)
<hyper_ch> Jester45: wins? In what resepct?
<Jester45> tidrion: well in feisty
* tidrion started with dapper upped to edgy and now feisty
<hyper_ch> tidrion: can you open a terminal?
<tidrion> not from here
<tidrion> at work
<silvertip257> tidrion:  take a look at Software Sources too
<tidrion> okay
<hyper_ch> tidrion: sudo aptitude install openoffice.org
<silvertip257> although OO should be in the main repo
* hyper_ch has just ordered HP 7 :)
<Jester45> hyper_ch: that the other countries dont get *their* bigger cities only if they are big compared to the rest of the world but the US get more even if they are smaller
<silvertip257> hyper_ch:  you shell script had aptitude install openoffice.org-gtk
<hyper_ch> Jester45: oh well, this has nothing to do with winning or loosing :)
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: really?
<tidrion>  hyper_ch thanks
<silvertip257> yea openoffice.org & openoffice.org-gtk  [both of them] 
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: ok :
<silvertip257> hyper_ch:  # OpenOffice
<silvertip257> aptitude -y install openoffice.org openoffice.org-gtk
<hyper_ch> tidrion: well, do run then afterwards:   sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-gtk
<luisbg> isn't jani logging in these days?
<Jester45> hyper_ch: yes it does, US wins the google 3d citeis award :) (one of the msot important ones)
<hyper_ch> Jester45: if you think so
<silvertip257> hyper_ch:  should I use apt-get autoremove in my shell script?
<silvertip257> what's the diff ?
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: autoremove removes libraries that were dependencies once but not any longer
<Jester45> silvertip257: autoremove removes packages that dont have anything depending on it
<silvertip257> oh ok
<Jester45> hyper_ch: not only libraries
<silvertip257> that might be good to use then
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: well, aptitude/apt-get tell you when you should run it
<silvertip257> esp if I remove stuff I dont want & wanna clean up their dependencies
<Jester45> mix our answers up, packages that once where depended on but now they are not
<cjae_> ok how  do I remove the bunk kernel ??
<silvertip257> oh ok hyper
<hyper_ch> but you can add it if you want to
<cjae_> like is there some debain/ubuntu command to remove the kernel image and the entry from menu.lst
<silvertip257> do i use autoremove w/ a special package or all as one:  "apt-get autoremove" ?
<silvertip257> cjae:  you can manually edit the grub menu.lst file
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: tried the man pages yet?
<silvertip257> ok hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: ;)
<silvertip257> =P
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: then you will also see autoclean :)
<silvertip257> yes
<silvertip257> i am seeing that 2
<hyper_ch> silvertip257: it's good to know what apt-get and aptitude can do :)
<silvertip257> heh
<hyper_ch> the shell is really powerful
<rothchild> how do I install a new icon theme in xubuntu?
<rothchild> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<rothchild> also can anyone tell me how I get rid of the trash, file system and home icons from the desktop?
<silvertip257> anyone experienced with creating/customizing live cd isos ?
<BlueEagl1> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<desmond> hi, can some1 help me format my secondary driver under linux? i want to get a fat partion on it
<allBecauseTheLad> hi all
<aliasrush> using beryl+xgl+ati+xubuntu.... problem.... my window manager will not start and when I go to start beryl it will not go into xfwm4 or beryl
<allBecauseTheLad> whats the error message ?
<aliasrush> it had been working fine this morning but when I got home from work it will not start.... any suggestions
<aliasrush> one sec
<allBecauseTheLad> anthing in messages or syslog ?
<aliasrush> how do I get to those?
<aliasrush> I am a noobie with xubuntu
<allBecauseTheLad> "/var/log/
<aliasrush> ok... one sec
<allBecauseTheLad> in this directory
<allBecauseTheLad> did ya try a reboot ?
<aliasrush> yes... rebooted twice and restart xwin 3 times
<aliasrush> I had beryl configured to start at boot through a script
<allBecauseTheLad> can you go back to the default manager ?
<aliasrush> nope... it will not start eventhough beryl does not start
<allBecauseTheLad> think x11 may be your problem
<aliasrush> well..... the only way I tried was turning beryl off from autostart and restarting the computer and it will not even load xfwm
<allBecauseTheLad> hvave you tried to start x from the command line ?
<aliasrush> nope
<aliasrush> what log should I look at?
<allBecauseTheLad> "/etc/init.d/x11-common status"
<allBecauseTheLad> should report not running
<allBecauseTheLad> change status to start
<allBecauseTheLad> should give you an error message
<aliasrush> ok I am in the file x11-common
<aliasrush> you say I should change status to start?
<allBecauseTheLad> yep
<allBecauseTheLad> this will start x
<allBecauseTheLad> you should get a message as to why its not starting
<aliasrush> do I type /etc/init.d/x11-common status......... in the command prompt
<aliasrush> ?
<allBecauseTheLad> yep
<aliasrush> even though I am in xwin right now?
<allBecauseTheLad> ah
<allBecauseTheLad> hang on
<allBecauseTheLad> x must be working so
<aliasrush> sorry I was a little confused.... yes x is working.... xgl is running... and xfce is working.... but no window managers
<aliasrush> and I cannot get the window managers working
<aliasrush> tried beryl and xfwm4
<allBecauseTheLad> I'm at a loss so
<aliasrush> now let me ask you this
<aliasrush> I installed the powermanagement daemon this morning but had not reboot since downloading it
<aliasrush> do you think that is affecting it?
<allBecauseTheLad> mmmm could be it
<allBecauseTheLad> try disabling it ?
<aliasrush> why would that affect it?
<aliasrush> ok will do... brb
<Devo420> hello all
<aliasrush> well that did not work... hmmm
<aliasrush> well, anyone know what could be wrong with xubuntu not loading a the wondow manager?
<Jester45> aliasrush: try pressing ALT + F2 then type xfwm4 then click run
<aliasrush> Here is the error message (I ran it in a terminal): ** (xfwm4:6121): WARNING **: Another Window Manager is already running
<Jester45> is emerald running?
<aliasrush> let me check
<Jester45> run from a termina "xfwm4 --replace" with out quotes
<aliasrush> ok
<aliasrush> same error message... and emerald is not running
<Jester45> try running emerald from terminal and try it will --replace
<aliasrush> ok
<Devo420> i keep trying to install xubuntu and it freezes through the install
<Devo420> i did a cd error check and a memory check
<Jester45> Devo420: live cd? did you check the dc for defects ?
<aliasrush> Devo420... did you do a checksum on the cd?
<Devo420> yes
<Devo420> i used the one at the boot menu
<aliasrush> you have to do a md5 checksum
<Jester45> Devo420: how far into the install
<Devo420> towars the end, when it's installing scsi emulation
<Devo420> 6.04 version
<Devo420> the 7.0x version freezes at 15%
<aliasrush> Jester45: I entered emerald --replace and it is just hanging... no error message
<Devo420> i'm making an ubuntu cd to try the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<Jester45> aliasrush: do you have beryl-manager? if not try installing that running it and using the righ click menu to chagne wm
<Devo420> via starting with a server system
<Jester45> Devo420: so the install just stops?
<Devo420> yeah
<aliasrush> I have already done that Jester45.... and a weird thing happens... if I selecet fvwm4 it will just do nothing; will not load any.... but if I select beryl the screen will flicker on and off
<Jester45> aliasrush: try removeing beryl and/or emerald
<aliasrush> Jester45: let me ask you.... I made it so I can select at the gdm screen what kind of session I want to start... xgl, xfce, gnome fail safe and so on.... the regular session without xgl works
<aliasrush> so if it is xgl... why would it all of a sudden do this
<aliasrush> ?
<Jester45> maybe the xgl is broken
<aliasrush> should I reinstall it?
<aliasrush> complete remove and reinstall?
<Jester45> yea you can try that
<aliasrush> now I had also updated my computer with the ubuntu updates this morning... but had not reboot
<aliasrush> so it could be the updates from the update manager
<aliasrush> therefore I am trying to narrow it down.... because it is probably something I did this morning before work.... and I trying to get the proper knowledge to diagnose and correct
<Jester45> did the updates have the new kernel? if so reboot but select the -15 kernel the grub
<aliasrush> ok....brb
<aliasrush> Jester45: nope didnt work
<aliasrush> Jester45: do you think removing and installing xgl will have any effect?
<aliasrush> Jester45: got the window manager back... reinstalled xgl...now trying beryl!!
<aliasrush> Jester45: it was broken packages in beryl because I have to force the beryl version to 0.2.0 because of XGL but a few packages when i updated this morning were not forced and were updated
#xubuntu 2007-06-01
<aliasrush> anyone know how to make xubuntu firefox internet faster.... my other ubuntu installation on this comp is much faster
<aliasrush> ??
<aliasrush> is there a way to make links to files in xubuntu?
<Merchelo> like symlinks?
<aliasrush> is there anyway to make firefox any faster on xubuntu?
<Merchelo> for loading pages, or loading itself/.
<aliasrush> loading pages
<aliasrush> it just seems really slow on xubuntu
<aliasrush> not just seems... it is
<Merchelo> there's a few plugins that will help you out, either that, or upgrade your connection
<aliasrush> no I have a really fast connection.... when I boot into ubuntu or windows xp... they are both faster at loading
<Merchelo> why not use them so?
* Merchelo is qiote drunk
<aliasrush> well I want to learn and use xubuntu
<Merchelo> well firefox is the same all round, you should get fasterfox for firefox plugin
<aliasrush> ok
<aliasrush> well I just found this page http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1299854/posts and did what it said... all I have to say is amazingly fast
<aliasrush> thanks for your help though
<Merchelo> no problem ( i am drunk though)
<aliasrush> I am just wanting to learn an experience ... haha lol; understood.... anyways I am curious as to why you use xubuntu?
<Merchelo> my pc is slow with ubuntu, so i ran xubuntu, ran perfectly the way i wanted so i stuck with it
<aliasrush> cool
<aliasrush> older machine?
<Jester46> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1 (feisty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<Merchelo> aliasrush: pentium 3 and 128 ram
<Merchelo> and 8 cans of harp beer later
<aliasrush> Merchalo: crazy no wonder you couldnt get ubuntu to work well
<aliasrush> and you are at the min req for xubuntu!!
<Merchelo> well ubuntu was slow after maybe 6 months, i decided to maybe go for something else, maybe gentoo, or source-mage, decided on xubuntu because i loved ubuntu so much
<GrueTamer> Merchelo: i would recommend using just a window manager instead of xfce, to speed up performance even more, but thats just me
<aliasrush> GrueTamer: what exactly do you mean.... how would he go about doing that?
<Merchelo> GrueTamer: nah, since then i "aquired" more ram. so everything i need runs like gravy
<GrueTamer> alright then
<GrueTamer> aliasrush: something like sudo apt-get install icewm, or fluxbox
<GrueTamer> or anything
<Merchelo> dwm i hear is nice
<aliasrush> oh I see... so xfce is not just a window environment??
<Merchelo> there's a few tbh
<aliasrush> I mean you are saying there is more to it?
<GrueTamer> its a desktop environment
<GrueTamer> it does icons and stuff, to be simple
<GrueTamer> regular window managers dont do that alone
<aliasrush> I see.... let me ask you this... would it be possible to run beryl with that if you wanted to?
<GrueTamer> dont think so
<Merchelo> if you wanted to run beryl you should use ubuntu, or even better, buy a mac
<GrueTamer> window managers are speedy and lightweight
<GrueTamer> Merchelo: xubuntu IS ubuntu
<GrueTamer> with xfce instead of gnome
<aliasrush> yes and so far has been great with beryl
<aliasrush> I am just looking for a way to get it so its just beryl and kibadock that I am running....any ideas
* GrueTamer doesnt know what kibadock is
<Merchelo> GrueTamer: Sorry, i'm quite drunk here, since it
<GrueTamer> haha
<GrueTamer> i dont mind
<GrueTamer> i get drunk myself too
<GrueTamer> speaking of which, i might have a beer or two right now
<aliasrush> hey... thats not fair I am not allowed to drink right now
<Merchelo> i'm on my ninth, and irish beers come in 500ml cans
<GrueTamer> oh wow
<GrueTamer> you ARE drunk :)
<Merchelo> thats 4.5 liters
<aliasrush> irish... I am irish too... I should be drinking those beers
<aliasrush> anyways, GrueTamer, you got any ideas on running just beryl and kiba-dock??
<GrueTamer> nope, sorry
<GrueTamer> what is kibadock, anyway?
<Merchelo> !info kibadock
<ubotu> Package kibadock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Merchelo> uh oh
<GrueTamer> !info kiba-dock
<aliasrush> its a 3d desktop dock
<GrueTamer> hmm
<ubotu> Package kiba-dock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<GrueTamer> lol, bot lag :)
<GrueTamer> um...no, i dont know how to do that
<Merchelo> aliasrush: best ask in ubuntu-effects
<aliasrush> sorta like macs app launcher on steroids
<GrueTamer> ohh...NOW i remember what it is
<aliasrush> yeah... good idea
<GrueTamer> aliasrush: just remember that youre talkin to GrueTamer, the man who hates bloat and embraces running simply and using the CLI extensively
<aliasrush> ahh... I see... do you use xubuntu?
<aliasrush> and if so, do you use xfce packaged with it?
<Merchelo> hey aliasrush, why did you install xubuntu?
<GrueTamer> i dont use xubuntu myself, although ive tried to make it work with my old machine
<GrueTamer> but i do have xfce installed here
<GrueTamer> but a lot of the questions in here, i can still answer
<aliasrush> ahh... I see... I admire your desire to help out the community
<aliasrush> I am like-minded but dont have a wealth of knowledge to give.... but I try to give what I can
<GrueTamer> wow, thank you
<GrueTamer> im really not all that smart
<GrueTamer> i ask my superiors questions all the time, but i get tired of their constant "rtfm" comments
<aliasrush> rtfm??
<GrueTamer> read the freakin manual
<aliasrush> haha
<aliasrush> alright... didnt read that manual
<GrueTamer> i dont think that its a way to help someone, its just lazy
<aliasrush> yes indeed
<Merchelo> man <command>
<aliasrush> and I have little respect for people like that
<GrueTamer> that isnt to say that i DONT read manuals, which i do
<GrueTamer> i do my homework, but sometimes, the documentation is just bad
<aliasrush> understood
<aliasrush> yes I completely agree
<Merchelo> maybe because it's open source documentation
<GrueTamer> freebsd documentation is IMO the best in the world, ubuntu is still good though
<Merchelo> and done by people either in a rush, or who care about open source
<aliasrush> that is true
<GrueTamer> my particular window manager has pretty horrible documentation, IMO
<GrueTamer> (wmii)
<GrueTamer> but ubuntu, wow, great documentation, and great forums
<aliasrush> hmm... never heard of that
<GrueTamer> not many people have
<aliasrush> yes... I like the ubuntu community
<GrueTamer> userbase is pretty small, functionality is not like anything in gnome or kde
<GrueTamer> dwm is even more hardcore, you change settings by modifying source code, and this is the only way to do it
<aliasrush> crazy
<GrueTamer> but its REALLY lightweight and efficient
<GrueTamer> but i have to spend time with it if i want to get it
<aliasrush> but I am sure if you are using it.... it is for something very specific and after you have it configure you would not have to recompile again
<GrueTamer> people like it because its really good, just different
<GrueTamer> wmii is the big brother of dwm, btw
<aliasrush> ok... see I enjoy learning this kinda stuff
<GrueTamer> i still think that fluxbox is the best window manager if you dont want to jump to wmii or dwm just yet, or if you dont want to at all
<GrueTamer> icewm is good too
<aliasrush> I have been on and off with linux since '00 and have not used it much until recently...now I am trying to get into the swing of things
<GrueTamer> itll take time
<GrueTamer> it took me till this year to stop breaking things
<GrueTamer> and i started using it like, seriously last year, in july
<GrueTamer> before that, i had touched slackware one time, using it for like, an hour, thats it
<aliasrush> yeah... well with the crazy and unstable things I like doing with my hardly supported hard ware I am bound to continue to break things
<GrueTamer> but when i did start, i started with gentoo, and that really made my head spin, i did NOT know how to use it well when i started
<GrueTamer> i can do it now, but i dont like portage, or the third party package managers
<aliasrush> yeah gentoo seems to be its own beast
<GrueTamer> its not bad, dont get me wrong, but compiling source for a small increase in speed isnt my thing
<Merchelo> GrueTamer: when using xubuntu you should use synaptic (GUI) or aptitude (CLI)
<GrueTamer> you think i dont know that? :)
<GrueTamer> were talkin bout a whole different distro right now, gentoo
<GrueTamer> and why doesnt anybody talk about the CLI synaptic-ish thing?
<Merchelo> well this is the fist time i've seen you in here in all fairness
<GrueTamer> thats fair
<GrueTamer> actually, heres a question...who here already knew that there was a cli menu based front end to apt?
<aliasrush> me
* aliasrush knew
<GrueTamer> i myself found it by accident
* aliasrush likes it for nit-pickin's
<GrueTamer> its nice for that kind of stuff
<aliasrush> yes it definitely is
<curiogeo> looking for a little advice
<aliasrush> for instance all the crazy stuff where you have to custom reps and keys
<curiogeo> I have a file server to mount
<curiogeo> it will support a small biz
<aliasrush> yes a problem... and its not mine
<curiogeo> I wanted to run it on the latest version of xub
<curiogeo> 7.04
<aliasrush> how old is the machine?
<GrueTamer> you want to host a file server with xubuntu?
<curiogeo> is it advisable to do so or should I think about using the 6.06 long term suport veersion
<curiogeo> pretty new
<curiogeo> Dell opti
<curiogeo> 1 gb of Ram
<curiogeo> P3 or P4
<GrueTamer> uh...either would work, i think
<curiogeo> I have a choice
<GrueTamer> but for your situation, id suggest 6.06
<curiogeo> can I ask why
<GrueTamer> for the long term support
<GrueTamer> and i dont see anything in 7.04 thats crucial to what youre doing and isnt in 6.06, but i could be wrong
<curiogeo> I will be running Samba as a PDC
<Merchelo> curiogeo: install xubuntu from the alternative CD more support for file sharing
<GrueTamer> 6.06 is stable, i am very sure that its stabler than 7.04, thats also important
<curiogeo> and in terms of support where does the support come from
<GrueTamer> uh...canonical? *takes a guess*
<curiogeo> thanks merchelo is that also avail on the site
<Merchelo> yeah, xubuntu.org, i386 or whatever-alt
<curiogeo> so another beginner question
<curiogeo> if i use 6.06 won't apt-get dist upgrade bring it in line with 7.04
<GrueTamer> no
<curiogeo> ok
<GrueTamer> 6.06 cant directly upgrade to 7.04
<GrueTamer> it can go to 6.10, but you have to have 6.10 to upgrade any further
<curiogeo> and i guess I need to be pretty careful of my source for apps
* GrueTamer is reckless with his linux :)
<curiogeo> 6.10 is another less stble version is it not
<GrueTamer> i used 6.10 for a long time, it was stable
<curiogeo> I am reckless too that is why I am asking for some help here
<GrueTamer> but for your situation, id still use 6.06
<curiogeo> fair advice
<Merchelo> curiogeo: apt-get dist-upgradr will bring you to 7.10, but use aptitude install <etc> intead, it's a lot nicer
<GrueTamer> the aptitude vs apt-get thing that makes aptitude superior was eliminated in 6.10, mind you, but in 6.06, it remains
<GrueTamer> hold on, ive got some details on it
<GrueTamer> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<curiogeo> Merchelo: if I get you right there is no protectin in the aptitude or apt-get against upgrading to a less stable version
<Merchelo> all i know, one of the xubuntu devs told me to use aptitude so i do
<curiogeo> if I am using 6.06
<curiogeo> GrueTamer: I had read this article and have made the switch to aptitude
<GrueTamer> dont forget, it only really applies to 6.06 and earlier
<curiogeo> it seems it picks up all the dependant files on its own
<GrueTamer> i run apt-get myself, i can type it faster, and i know how to use autoremove :)
<curiogeo> now i have a millon dollar question
<GrueTamer> ive only got 500 thousand, sorry :)
<curiogeo> I started running 6.10 with Samba and now apt does not run it seems dpkg is corrupt
<GrueTamer> i have no idea
<curiogeo> how do I debug hardware to ensure i do not have a ram issue or a bad disk
<curiogeo> no problem you have already earned your 500K
<Merchelo> I BID THEE ADIEU
<Merchelo> r Bonnuit
<TheSheep> curiogeo: at boot press 'esc' and select memtest from the menu
<TheSheep> curiogeo: livecd has it on the menu too
<curiogeo> thanks
<curiogeo> I will trybit
<curiogeo> TheSheep: Anyway to do it remotely
<curiogeo> I am not on site and I was hoping to run it now
<jgamio> I haven't solve this issue I want to remove from my desktop a disk icon somebody know how can i do this?
<Jester45> would anyone like to help me trobleshoot my mpd? i cant get mpc to play a song and im pretty sure i made the database
<homebrewcider> hey there, what am I doing wrong? if I set the clock in Xubuntu to the right time, it screws up the time on Windos and vice versa. the timezones are correct in both
<Jester45> its umm
<TheSheep> curiogeo: no
<Jester45> UTC i think
<Jester45> !UTC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pumpernickel> Windows assumes the clock is local time; Ubuntu assumes UTC.
<Jester45> homebrewcider: its a setting that some OSs use and some dont xubuntu asked you about it in the installation
<Pumpernickel> By clock, I should emphasize that that's the hardware clock.
<Jester45> hehe i was right
<homebrewcider> hmm, okay , how do I fix it please?
<Jester45> that i do not know
<Pumpernickel> Specify, in one or the other OS, the use of UTC so that they match.
<homebrewcider> ok I'll look into that
<homebrewcider> cheers
<homebrewcider> all fixed, here's what I did "periodically synchronize clock  with internet servers" which required me to install NTP support, once I did that, all sweet
<BFTD> does i915 work with the 845GL cards?
<BFTD> intel that is
<jjesse> how do i set my xubuntu install to not start xfce when it boots?
<jjesse> so it owuld boot into just the console/terminal?
<crimsun> jjesse: sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rc2.d/K13gdm
<BFTD> something with the .xsessions file
<jjesse> thanks crimsun
<BFTD> I guess not
<jjesse> then just  a startx to launch normal or is it a different command?
<GrueTamer> startx should start x
<jjesse> i didn't know if there was a startxfce or something like that i needed to do
* jjesse knows very little about xubuntu
<GrueTamer> thats why were all here, i guess
<BFTD> how do I tell what driver my graphics card is using?
<Jester45> by looking  in xorg.conf
<kalikiana> I have a strange problem: Since I updated gtk (from source) to the latest version the system freezes more or les randomly, for example when clicking a button or raising a window. I tried to download and reinstall the gtk packages from packages.ubuntu.com but it didn't fix it so far. :/
<Pumpernickel> Stable version, or development branch?
<kalikiana> Pumpernickel, The recent stable version, with the new tango icons.
<Pumpernickel> Did you use checkinstall?
<mmm7> Hi all.
<BFTD> I'm pinging this comp via my lappy, and I get "Destination Host Unreachable"
<kalikiana> Pumpernickel, Nope, actually I forgot to use it. :/
<BFTD> how do I diagnose this?
<mmm7> I can't seem to pipe the output of gnuplot to /dev/null with gnuplot file.gnu &> /dev/null
<mmm7> shouldn't this work?
<Pumpernickel> kalikiana: Better off without it.
<Pumpernickel> BFTD: Traceroute.
<kalikiana> Pumpernickel, You think so? Hm. Any idea how to find the problem?
<Pumpernickel> kalikiana: Not yet, I was just thinking of possible causes.
<kalikiana> Ok. I even tried an older kernel. But no difference.
<Pumpernickel> Which version was it?
<Pumpernickel> GTK's version, I mean, not the kernel's.
<kalikiana> Pumpernickel, Gtk was 2.11 and glib 2.13.
<Pumpernickel> mmm7: It should - where is it sending the output?
<Pumpernickel> kalikiana: Interesting - I've had occasional complete freezes on an Arch box with 2.12.12 and 2.10.12 for glib and gtk, but hadn't gotten around to tracing them.
<homebrewcider> hi, how can I update k3b and just k3b?
<homebrewcider> please
<kalikiana> homebrewcider, sudo apt-get k3b
<homebrewcider> already have it, need to upgrade to newest version, that's still the command I use?
<mmm7> pumpernickel: beats me :)
<mmm7> but error still get displayed on the term
<mmm7> and I don't want that
<kalikiana> homebrewcider, Should be sudo apt-get install k3b of course. And yes, it checks for the new version.
<homebrewcider> hmm, says already the newest version
<kalikiana> homebrewcider, Do sudo apt-get upgrade to update the packages.
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> cheers, doing that now
<kalikiana> That will of course depend on a more recent package being available in one of your repos. ;)
<Pumpernickel> mmm7: Does gnuplut file.gnu > /dev/null 2>&1 work any better?
<homebrewcider> cheers
<Jester45> vidd_laptop: you got banged :0
<mmm7> no...
<mmm7> this code used to work on my old gentoo computer...
<mmm7> i lied it seems to work now
<mmm7> Thanks Pumpernickel!
<Pumpernickel> No problem. o_o
<curiogeo> having a hostname trouble
<curiogeo> I have updated my hosts file to the FQDN but when I do the hostname command I only see the server1
<curiogeo> I am expecting to see server1.example.com
<curiogeo> what have I done wrong
<curiogeo> for example
<curiogeo> hostname = server1
<curiogeo> hostname -f = server1.example.com
<aabrahao>  I just remove apache, any recomendation for a fresh installation?
<TheSheep> aabrahao: lighttpd?
<aabrahao> <TheSheep>s instead of apache?
<aabrahao> how can I remove files and directory via gnome?
<vidd_laptop> open the file manager program[what ever it is in gnome]  and delete
<aabrahao> <vidd_laptop> the system says that I dont have permission to that
<vidd_laptop> then hit [alt] [f2]  and type sudo [app name] 
<vidd_laptop> then you are in root
<TheSheep> nautilus
<TheSheep> the app name
<vidd_laptop> BE CAREFULL NOT TO DELETE IMPORTANT FILES
<Jester45> vidd should use gksu if its a gui app
<aabrahao> <TheSheep>  I just user root in console, not in gnome, Im trying to remove apache and apache2 directory
<Pumpernickel> Better yet, don't launch a file manager as root from a user environment.
<vidd_laptop> 6 of one/half dozen the other
<Pumpernickel> It's a horrible munging of security.
<Pumpernickel> *context
<Jester45> Pumpernickel: somepeople dont like to log out
<vidd_laptop> Pumpernickel, he asked how to do it in gnome...not in CLI
<Jester45> you can havbe root gui enviroment
<vidd_laptop> oh yeah....THATS securure!
<Pumpernickel> You can.  Having a root file manager running in a user environment still isn't good practice.
<vidd_laptop> aabrahao, a better thing to do is to use CLI
<Jester45> im just saying that you could
<vidd_laptop> the command is sudo rm /path/to/file
<Jester45> vidd think we could make a bot net?
<aabrahao> is there a command in console that I can remove all directory, sub directory and folders?
<vidd_laptop> and for directories: sudo rm -rf /path/to/top/directory
<vidd_laptop> hence...if you type sudo rm -rf / you will wipe your entire system
<vidd_laptop> aabrahao, USE WITH CARE
<vidd_laptop> aabrahao, rm is PERMENANT
<Pumpernickel> Use more caps.
<aabrahao> <vidd_laptop> thanks
<aabrahao> <vidd_laptop> now ill install the apache, is the best way use sudo or synaptic?
<vidd_laptop> Pumpernickel, dont want him back saying his drive got wiped cuzz he didnt see the warning
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> aabrahao, i prefer the CLI now....but i used to be afraid of it.....
<vidd_laptop> use what you are comfortable with
<aabrahao> <vidd_laptop> what is cli?
<Jester45> commandline
<vidd_laptop> cli = Command Line Interface......it is the terminal
<Jester45> Text base stuff
<aabrahao> ok
<aabrahao> do you know how to setup virtual hosts in apache?
<vidd_laptop> infact i have a server boxhere that has no keyboard, mouse or moniter....
<vidd_laptop> a little
* Jester45 has root powers on it
* vidd_laptop is about to lase it with kryptonite
<Jester45> you can remove them now vidd i dont i need them
<vidd_laptop> aabrahao, what do you want to know
<aabrahao> When was installed apache and apach2 I configured dafault files and did not work
<vidd_laptop> did you set the config file to listen to port 80?
<aabrahao> <vidd_laptop> the server was listening one site, default, but the second one does not work
<vidd_laptop> is your server @ home?
<aabrahao> yes
<vidd_laptop> what are you using for domain names?
<aabrahao> in cli how can I remove all apache and apach2 configuration?
<vidd_laptop> you dont want to do that
<aabrahao> why?
<vidd_laptop> cuzz then you have to go and re-set them up
<vidd_laptop> and i wont be able to check your setup
<vidd_laptop> what is your first domain name?
<aabrahao> but now when I try to start appears that cound not open document config file /etc/apache/modyles.conf and does not start
<vidd_laptop> and what port is it listening to?
<aabrahao> 80 batatariapaulista.com.br
<aabrahao> if I reinstall apache the error in modeule.conf will desappears, dont?
<vidd_laptop> if the file is just gone...most likely
<Jester45> anyone have a good basic ruby learning guide
<aabrahao> so how uninstall and reinstall?
<vidd_laptop> if you use synaptic there is a "reinstall" option
<aabrahao> and in cli?
<Jester45> in cli you remove then install
<vidd_laptop> sudo apt-get remove {application} && sudo apt-get autoremove [if you are using 6.10 or later]  && sudo install [application] 
<vidd_laptop> aabrahao, i need to go to bed
<vidd_laptop> these nice ppl will be able to assist you further...if ya need it
<aabrahao> <vidd_laptop> thanks
<aabrahao> anyone can helpme?
<Jester45> what ya need
<aabrahao> install and conf apache for a virtual hosts
<Jester45> i can help install but i dont know how config
<Jester45> are you wanting apache or apache2
<aabrahao> but now when I try to start appears that cound not open document config file /etc/apache/modyles.conf and does not start
<vidd> Jester45, get the info from my config files on my download site
<vidd> im out
<Jester45> k
<Jester45> does he have your conf?
<aabrahao> I just reinstall the apache and and erro apperas with httpd.conf
<Jester45> what are the errors, if there is a lot use pastebin
<Jester45> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aabrahao> apache: could not open document  config file /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<Jester45> check the ownership, thats about the only thing i sugest
<Jester45> you can try in #ubuntu because this is not xfce related and they have more people that know more
<aabrahao> ok, and do you have any idea where to condigure virtual hosts?
<Jester45> nope
<sigmamu188> im trying to set up my media library so that i can access from anywhere on the network and view it streaming
<aabrahao> thanks
<sigmamu188> it movies and music
<sigmamu188> any suggestions
<Jester45> sigmamu188: you could use http or ftp
<sigmamu188> i can access it with my ftp
<sigmamu188> but in order to watch i have to download then play
<sigmamu188> i want to be able to stream
<Jester45> or shoutcast (or its opensource counterparts)
<sigmamu188> i tried vlc but it only streams on at a time
<sigmamu188> shoutcast?
<sigmamu188> !shoutcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> it might be only windows there is...
<Jester45> !icecase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> hrn
<BFTD> nice
<BFTD> I need some way to detect the battery life of my laptop, is there a recommended sensor I should use?
<j1mc> BFTD, the xfce4-panel battery life plugin doesn't work?
<BFTD> well
<BFTD> I don't see it
<j1mc> BFTD, you just have to add it.
<j1mc> go up to the top panel, right-click, and select "add to panel' (or something similar) :)
<j1mc> a battery life plugin should be there.
<BFTD> I got it
<BFTD> thanks
<j1mc> :)  yw
<bobslaede> hey everybody
<bobslaede> in xfce, the .desktop launcher files, where are they located in one users account?
<j1mc> hi bob, i would help, but i'm just on my debian / gnome computer right now.
<j1mc> is there a folder in your home directory called .config?
<j1mc> maybe in there?
<grazie> bobslaede: ~/.local/share/applications
<j1mc> grazie to the rescue...
<grazie> ;)
<bobslaede> j1mc
<bobslaede> the folders there
<j1mc> bobslaede: check out what grazie wrote.
<bobslaede> grazie: hmm... desktop icons?
<bobslaede> i'm used to gnome, switched over two days ago :p
<grazie> bobslaede: no, .desktop files (like you said)
<bobslaede> grazie: theres yeah, thats what i ment to, but theres no application folder
<bobslaede> ah
<bobslaede> its there :)
<bobslaede> was looking at the wrong user
<bobslaede> thanks
<bobslaede> are those just regular .desktop files?
<bobslaede> grazie: so i would be able to just take any .desktop file, from lets say gnome, and put there?
<grazie> bobslaede: yes, it's a standard format
<bobslaede> thanks
<grazie> np
<bobslaede> grazie: can you tell me where the launchers from the panels are located? or the panel config or something
<grazie> bobslaede: not without checking...I'll be away from the keyboard for a while now
<bobslaede> not important
<bobslaede> thanks
<rothchild> good morning, can someone tell me how to take the icons off the desktop in xfce?
<bobslaede> ah :) i just learned!
<bobslaede> rothchild: < grazie> bobslaede: ~/.local/share/applications
<rothchild> bobslaede I can only see kde related stuff (I'n normally a kubuntu user but am trying out xfce)
<bobslaede> rothchild: i just switched from gnome :)
<bobslaede> so i don't know that much yet
<rothchild> lol fair enough, I gotta go work now so I'll try again later thanks though bobslaede
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I wanted to install bitchx, so I "sudo apt-get install bitchx"...
<MaxFrames> install went fine. the problem is: where is the executable now? and why weren't the xfce shortcuts created?
<BFTD> is there some way to make my laptop to go into to power save mode when the lide closes?
<BFTD> or make the screen go black?
<MaxFrames> how do I configure xchat to never use port 6667, and use 6669 instead?
<rjack> I want to switch from the "it" keyboard layout to the "us" one when I write code. All goes fine except that the key " " does not switch to "\ |". I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66115 and the keyboard section of my xorg.conf is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23554/
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> somethings wrong with my wireless again
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> it won't connect to my router
<St> Need help
<Myrtti> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SomeKindOfMonste> I need a detailed guide on installing xubuntu 7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<SomeKindOfMonste> So I won't have any problems
<SomeKindOfMonste> Anyone?
<Myrtti> so you basically want somebody to hold your hand while doing it?
<emdash> w/in 5
<emdash> gar
<SomeKindOfMonste> zz
<TehRealNexGen> you dont need a guide
<TehRealNexGen> boot the cd, follow the instructions
<Merchelo> he's gone
<TehRealNexGen> ok lol
<aabrahao> How can I configure vhosts in apache?
<Merchelo> eh, you may be better off asking in #apache ?
<aabrahao> nope
<iv1> hi, I'm running xubuntu feisty... can anyone help me with gtk-gnutella? I've the most recent version but it always seems "to be behind a firewall".
<grazie> iv1: Can you eleborate ... do you have a firewall? Are any ports open?
<amacid> hi, I've a Linutop computer. It comes with Xubuntu and boot from an USB pendrive
<amacid> when I try to install something from Synaptic, the changes don't stay in the next boot
<amacid> do you know the solution to this problem?
<pleia2> amacid: that is a linutop specific question, not really anything to do with normal xubuntu
<pleia2> you'll have to ask the linutop people
<maxamillion> amacid: you own a linutop!?!?!
<iv1> grazie: i've firestarter and opened the port 6346
<amacid> I've asked linutop people but there is not answer. So I try here
<amacid> maxamillion: yes, I use at work as a nxclient
<amacid> maxamillion: really is a little and without noise machine
<grazie> iv1: I've never used firestarter, but have you configured that to use port 6346 too?
<grazie> amacid: maxamillion is offline right now
<BFTD> On my laptop, when it boots into xubuntu, I see the cursor then the system crashes, nothing moves, nothing responds
<BFTD> which log should I view?
<BFTD> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ramla> Say, what should I use for backuping my system partition? Partition cloning would be ok too, but it'd be nice if the output could be compressed
<iv1> grazie: the firestarter can't be the problem, because it's not active at the moment :( any other ideas?
<TheSheep> iv1: firestarter is just a controller for the firewall, linux has firewall build in and always active
<grazie> iv1: so use firestarter to open the port to match that used by gtk-gnutella
<BFTD> !info desktop-effects
<ubotu> desktop-effects: preferences applet for configuring desktop effects. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 544 kB
<iv1> grazie: I've opened 6346 which is (according to the FAQ) the gnutella port
<grazie> iv1: Have you checked in gtk-gnutella? File > Preferences ....
<iv1> grazie: kind of strange, I've just tried to download the song ACDC TNT because it certainly doesn't lack of sources... and it worked fine... nevertheless, gtk-gnutella claims to be behind a firewall
<mandani> can I run 2 hostnames on the same server
<mandani> interface one in one domain and interface 2 in another
<mandani> example 192.168.0.100 server.ex.com on eth0
<mandani> and serv.example.com on eth1 207.134.234.2
<feliciano> hi... I need some app to post from xubuntu to wordpress.com
<feliciano> do you know any?
<iv1> does anyone know how to install printers (at university) which I have to access via servers? (i'm using feisty xubuntu)
<hyper__ch> iv1: applications --> settings --> printing
<iv1> thank you. and what is CUPS server meant to be?
<hyper__ch> !cups | iv1
<ubotu> iv1: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<canas> hola
<canas> anybody there
<canas> repo of xubu are the same for ubu?
<grazie> canas: yes
<canas> anybody italian ??
<hyper__ch> !it | canas
<ubotu> canas: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<canas> tnx tedescone
<canas> swiss
<canas> why not to create #xubuntu-it
<canas> :D
<TheoMurpse> My fans won't come on while running Xubuntu, but when I boot XP, they work. Also, they worked under Gentoo. How can I go about fixing this?
<Ramla> You have a laptop?
<aliasrush> hmmm.... software driven fans?
<TheoMurpse> Ramla, yes, I have a laptop.
<TheoMurpse> aliasrush, I have no idea if they're software run. The BIOS has a lot of fan settings. It's just always worked before, but I just installed Xubuntu, and the fans never come on.
<TheoMurpse> I've never run fan-controlling software in XP before.
<TheoMurpse> I'm about to recompile my kernel and try to get it working, but I'd love not having to do that, since I've finally got everything else working for the first time in 2 years of trying [X] ubuntu.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse: why use a custom kernel?
<TheoMurpse> hyper_ch, because the fans won't work. I don't know what else to do, since I am not about to install another Linux only to find something doesn't work again. I'm at my wits end, and don't know what I can do to get my fans working in Xubuntu.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse: did you search ubuntuforums.org ?
<hyper_ch> does it work with ubuntu or kubuntu?
<aliasrush> sorry... I have never heard of this before
<hyper_ch> are you using eisty?
<hyper_ch> feisty or edgy or dapper or breezy?
<TheoMurpse1> Yup, there it went. My laptop just shut off from overheating since the fans won't come on.
<hyper_ch> does it work with ubuntu or kubuntu?
<hyper_ch> feisty or edgy or dapper or breezy?
<BFTD> hi, when I turn on my lappy, and after it boots xubuntu I see the cursor just before the log in screen then the screen goes black and the computer freezes
<hyper_ch> BFTD: does it happen since the kernel update?
<BFTD> I never updated the kernel
<hyper_ch> ok
<hyper_ch> then I don't know
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: I feel confident it has worked in a previous Ubuntu, but the current Ubuntu liveCD doesn't boot on my laptop, and I don't want to keep burning copies to try over and over again to see if it's a burn error. I'm running Xubuntu feisty. Presumably it'd work in Ubuntu since aren't Ubuntu and Xubuntu the same kernel, just different window managers (or whatever you call xfce and gnome).
<TheoMurpse1> I just installed Xubuntu less than a week ago.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: well, desktop cd is always problematic.... for isntallation I use the alternate one... and you should buy some cd-rws :) so you don't burn'n'waste them
<TheoMurpse1> I've run it very little (until I got wireless working finally). However, since wireless has been working, I've begun to try and run it exclusively, but it crashes. Also, hyper_ch: I'm definitely not going to install Ubuntu. I spent a year and a half trying to get wireless working, and it never did. I've given up on Ubuntu.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: what wifi card?
<TheoMurpse1> it's on my motherboard, a ralink. I use the rt2500 driver.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: that should work out of the box
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1:
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:/media/hda1/ktorrent/temp$ lspci | grep Ra
<hyper_ch> 00:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: what would happen, since the driver would load in Ubuntu, is that dhclient ra0 would never, ever get an IP. EVER. And when I did static IP, it still couldn't even ping the router. Whatever the problem was, 1 and a half years of support on Ubuntuforums and #ubuntu failed to provide any positive results.
<hyper_ch> mine works out of the box
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: yeah, and mine worked on the liveCD. However, upon installation to the hard drive, it would never work again.
<TheoMurpse1> I tried three versions of Ubuntu, too, feisty, dapper, and breezy. Were there never E or C distributions?
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: well, do you have an ethernet port and wifi card?
<emdash> i've recently installed xubuntu 7.04 on two different computers, a desktop and a laptop. on my laptop, which I installed first, I don't get progress dialogs while copying files from one location to another. I kinda want those back =)
<emdash> is there a setting for that
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: those are just codenames... the official naming is like 7.04 or 6.10
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: which means as much as 7 (year: 2007) and 04 (month: April) as release date
<hyper_ch> emdash: dunno... I use konqueoror
<emdash> hyper_ch: ...okay...
<emdash> anyone who uses thunar?
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: what is your wifi card exacelty?   do    lspci | grep Ra
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: yes, I have ethernet port as well. In the latest version of Ubuntu, that also would not work. And I don't have a PCMCIA wifi card, because I'm not going to waste my money on a card when I have wifi that should already work. It works in xubuntu, so that's enough for me. Now the only problem is the fan.
<maxamillion> emdash: i use thunar
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: I can't turn my laptop on now to do that because it's overheated.
<TheoMurpse1> :|
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: I don't have a pcmcia card either... it's a standard pci one...
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: well, if lan is connected then, upon installation, it will not activated the wifi one
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: but the ralink 2500 works out of the box.... it does in dapper, edgy and feisty
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: I didn't install it with ethernet plugged in. Also, now I'm not a hardware expert, but I thought laptops didn't have PCI. I thought PCI was a slot in the back of a desktop computer.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: well, I don't have a laptop...
<jeriko> 'lo
<jeriko> how do i tell cups about a binary printer driver?
<jeriko> the printcap file says not to edit, and the cups.conf file looks to have totally different syntax
<hyper_ch> jeriko: dunno... did you tray applications --> system --> printing ?
<hyper_ch> -system +settings
<jeriko> that expects the drivers to already be recognized
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: Rt2500 cardbus/mini-pci controller.
<hyper_ch> !rt2500
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2500 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jeriko> hyper_ch: it gives an option to specify a .ppd file, but these drivers don't seem to be in .ppd format
<hyper_ch> jeriko: I dunno... my printer works out of the box
<BFTD> hyper_ch you think installing a newer kernel might fix it?
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<hyper_ch> BFTD: you have nothing to loose than a few mbs download and some time
<hyper_ch> BFTD: from the command line:   sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: I believe you. Like I said, I spent 1.5 years with people trying to get it working. Linux would talk to it, but I could never get a connection. With a static IP, no ping. With DHCP, I could never get an IP. It wasn't that I couldn't get a driver loaded. It was that some unknown, undiagnosable problem was there. And now it works in Xubuntu, so I don't care if it was supposed to work in Ubuntu, because no matter what I, 
<TheoMurpse1> it never worked.
<TheoMurpse1> I just need my fan working now.
<hyper_ch> if it works in xubuntu it will also in ubuntu and kubuntu ;)
<TheoMurpse1> And /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature has my temp read as zero degrees celcius right now, so something is not right.
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: yes. I know that is supposed to happen. It worked out of the box with xubuntu, but not when ubuntu was installed to the hard drive.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: maybe it was just not activated in ubuntu
<TheoMurpse1> Here was my latest process: install Ubuntu 7.04 to the hard drive. Then, once in, perform these commands: sudo ifconfig ra0 down, sudo iwconfig essid ID, sudo ifconfig ra0 up, sudo dhclient ra0. Nothing worked
<TheoMurpse1> Then: install with the exact same configuration Xubuntu 7.04 and run the exact same commands. Worked!
<BFTD> hyper_ch I'm already at 7.04
<hyper_ch> BFTD: well, but not newest kernel
<TheoMurpse1> and hyper_ch: within network manager or whatever it was called I also enabled it. Command line and net manager, neither worked in Ubuntu.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: strange
<TheoMurpse1> I agree.
<BFTD> sweet, ok thanks
<BFTD> hope it works
<hyper_ch> BFTD: well, you have nothing to losse.. both kernels will be installed then and upon boot you select which one you want to boot into
<hyper_ch> BFTD: by the default the most current will be used
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> I was gonna recompile the newest one from kernel.org hehe
<BFTD> but this is easier
<TheoMurpse1> But it doesn't matter, it works for me with Xubuntu. Now I just need my fan to work, or I'm stuck with XP because I'm completely tired of something not working, and after a year and a half, I'm giving up. It's just not worth it. If my fans don't get working, it's no Linux for me until I get my next laptop. And I know no one cares if I ditch Linux, because it doesn't hurt the community, I'm just saying that I'm really, really tir
<TheoMurpse1> everything perfectly right out of the box. I have been willing to wait this long, but for something that is supposed to be BIOS-controlled to stop working is the last straw.
<TheoMurpse1> Whatever, it sounds like I'm making threats, and it's not supposed to sound like that. Just a little vent or something. I'm just tired.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: still no need to vent in threats
<hyper_ch> -t +d
<jeriko> hyper_ch: printer solution fyi, was to get the windows .ppd file
<hyper_ch> jeriko: good :)
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: as I said, they are not threats.
<TheoMurpse1> Because obviously no one cares if I don't use Linux except for me.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: "Because obviously no one cares if I don't use Linux except for me." --> that's venting and it doesn't get you anywhere
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: that is not venting. It is a statement of fact. You misunderstand. I'm saying that whether I use Linux or not does not affect the Linux community.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: it is venting... with such a remark you are provoking
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: no. You are misreading sarcasm into my statement. Before someone reads that, my comments look like "hey you, if you don't help, i'm going to go back to Windows!!" But with my statement that "no one cares," it becomes obvious that I am aware of the fact that no one cares about my words, so it is made obvious that my statements are not a threat, but mere statements of fact.
<TheoMurpse1> There are two ways to read what I've said. You are choosing to ignore the second way, the way I intend it to be read.
<TheoMurpse1> That statement about no one cares that I made has no anger behind it. It is a cold, analytical statement of fact.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: if there are two ways then you take the more negative one to be on the safe side of how people will get it... and hence it's venting
<TheoMurpse1> You are reading it the other way, which is something like, OH MY GOD I CAN'T BELIEVE NO ONE CARES!!111ONEONE.
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: sarcasm has also a lot to do with the intonation and this just can't be expressed by text only... you have to make it plain obvious but you are failing at that and hence you are venting.
<TheoMurpse1> hyper_ch: I'm sorry I misread what you said. I was never arguing that it wasn't venting. I was arguing that it wasn't threats, and you said it was a threat. Here is why: through context clues, it is obvious that the positive way is the only correct way to read it. It had literally just been preceded by "it sounds like I'm making threats, and it's not supposed to sound like that." Thus, if you choose to continue reading it as thr
<TheoMurpse1> calling me a liar.
<hyper_ch> [22:12]  <hyper_ch> -t +d
* Jester45 wishes the channel was quite like it once was
* maxamillion pulls out the ban stick
<maxamillion> do i need to use this?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: you got a stick? *g*
<Jester45> man.. i only got a ban rock :(
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i sure do :)
<Jester45> maxamillion: i'm thinking its all fine
<maxamillion> okies
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: a mighty one?
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<Jester45> just a misunderstanding
<maxamillion> ok, good
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: lol
<Jester45> is it a stick or log or whole tree
<TheoMurpse1> No, you don't need to use a ban stick. I've repeatedly said that I'm not making threats.
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: just trying to keep the peace, no worries
<Jester45> stop threating me!!!!
<hyper_ch> BFTD: does it work with the new kernel?
<BFTD> no, but now I know whats wrong
<TheoMurpse1> These are excerpts from some of the past few statements I've made in the channel: it sounds like I'm making threats, and it's not supposed to sound like that; That statement about no one cares that I made has no anger behind it. It is a cold, analytical statement of fact.; my statements are not a threat
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: ah, ok ... thank you for clarification
<TheoMurpse1> maxamillion: it's OK. I know that channel arguments can get out of hand. I used to be a op elsewhere myself.
<BFTD> gdm is crashing and taking the whole system with it, but if I restart without shuttingdown then it all works fine until I shut down again
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: there's a difference between no one caring and no one being able to help and hence shutting up
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: no worries, i really hadn't any plans to ban ... was more or less trying to make light of the matter .... i don't like to ban unless i have to :)
<hyper_ch> BFTD: hmmm, maybe does reconfiguration of the xserver help
<TheoMurpse1> In any case, I'm just going to wait a while, and hope that in 12 hours there is some fresh blood on the channel that might have other ideas for why my laptop fan doesn't work when I boot into Xubuntu, but they work fine on XP and previously on Gentoo.
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: you never have to... you always have other options
<Jester45> TheoMurpse1: this channel has a few things people do like not talking if they cant help or jokeing
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: not always, there are rules that must be enforced and some people just won't comply
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: acpi settings
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: you have a free will... the only thing you have to do in life is die one day... everything else is your choice
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: lemme try to find you info on how to config that, just a moment
* Jester45 was banned before
<TheoMurpse1> maxamillion: yeah, i have no diea what settings to work on. In /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature, it is read as 0 degrees celcius.
<TheoMurpse1> Jester45: one time I banned my roommate from a channel, he walked into my room and unplugged my computer right in front of me.
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: oh wow ... that's not good
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: I think cpu temperature of 0 sounds goot to me :)
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: lol, he really unplugged your machine? ... i woulda slapped him :P
<TheoMurpse1> We didn't talk for a day, but then we were fine. Both beta male nerds ;)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i think cpu temp of 0 sounds broken to me
<Jester45> i would be like... well now you dont get unbanned
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: fair enough
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: if it is 0 it is good :)
<maxamillion> lol
<TheoMurpse1> maxamillion: some acpi works, though. For example, battery life.
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: hmmm.... well, that's a positive sign ... lemme check something
<BFTD> hyper_ch but its so sensitive as it is already, going in there and screwing with it is not what I want to do
<TheoMurpse1> polling is disabled, and cooling_mode is "passive" but then says "this setting is not available" or something. I don't know now, as my laptop has shut itself off due to overheating again :|
<hyper_ch> BFTD: you can always make a backup first of your xorg.conf :)
<Jester45> @help
<ubotu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<TheoMurpse1> Which is weird, since I ran it for 2 hours yesterday taking notes without realizing that the fan didn't work.Since the laptop was on a desk, I never noticed teh heat.
<Jester45> oops
<TheoMurpse1> So if the laptop ran for 2 hours without overheating, why is it overheating in 15-30 minutes now?...
<BFTD> hyper_ch yeah  I know
<hyper_ch> BFTD: backups are great ;)
<Jester45> TheoMurpse1: my desktop doesnt have a fan and its fine
<TheoMurpse1> Jester45: nice for you, but mine is a laptop, so I kinda need a fan ;)
<Jester45> i dont think so
<TheoMurpse1> Jester45: my laptop is shutting off in 15-30 minutes because the fan isn't working. Cause and effect, and all that, my friend.
<Jester45> o and it doesnt have any water cooling stiff like that
<Ramla> Maybe it was already warm, maybe the room temperature was different, maybe you had heavier use today?
<TheoMurpse1> Jester45: so your computer is low-power and passively cooled? I want to build a box like that sometime to be a media server if that'd work out to not be too hot
<Jester45> 2ghz 1gb ram
<TheoMurpse1> Perhaps place it in an air duct where AC will run past it, and expose the sides so air flows freely through it. That might be cheating, to say "my computer doesn't have a fan" then, because it'd really be actively cooled by the most amazing fan ever -- central air for the computer?
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: it seems that what i seem to find most of is battery configuration, i'm sorry i wasn't of more help .... if you hang around i will see if i can find more info
<TheoMurpse1> maxamillion: thanks for the help. I figured you'd just checked real fast and gave up. WHat a surprise! :) It's always nice to be on Freenode for the community. I'm sorry about my douchebaggery. I always try very hard not to lose it, because I know from being on the other side that it's unwelcome, and unproductive.
<Jester45> and makes people not want to help
<TheoMurpse1> That, too ;)
<TheoMurpse1> Presumably OT convos are not really encouraged here, am I right?
<TheoMurpse1> well, extended OT ones in any case
<Jester45> thats what #xubuntu-offtopic is for
<hyper_ch> nope, ot is not desired here - although I don't see a point in that policy if there is none asking for help...
<Jester45> hyper_ch: thats my POV but i got banned for to much ot
<hyper_ch> I didn't get banned yet from here... only from #php
<TheoMurpse1> point taken
<Jester45> i was banned 2 times but 1 wasnt really my fault
<hyper_ch> you mean they banned you arbitrarinessly?
<TheoMurpse1> so I noticed maxamillion promoting himself to op at some point. Is the theory that one masquerades as a mere mortal until the time arrives to dash into a phone booth?
<Jester45> ??
<Jester45> they dont stay opd because of some chanserv problem i think
<Jester45> so they op when needed
<hyper_ch> TheoMurpse1: yes.... the only op when needed... self-moderation is the desired approach
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: found a couple things that might help .... http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:ACPI_fan_control_script and http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=303024
<Jester45> if there is a big problem and nobody in here is/can be oped then you can ask in #ubuntu and some of them could help
* maxamillion will brb
<TheoMurpse1> Jester45: I was attempting a suave Superman analogy, but I see I failed ;)
<TheoMurpse1> Jester45: I've tried on #ubuntu. I was there at a time when there was so much discussion that my problem got drowned out. I'm going to try again later there, too.
<TheoMurpse1> maxamillion: that second link seems like the exact same problem as mine. I'll read on. I also have an empty /proc/acpi/fan directory.
<TheoMurpse1> Is there a kernel configuration file on a default Xubuntu installation so I can modify a few things and recompile, or do I have to start from scratch and guess at the things in the stock kernel?
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: the default kernel is called a "generic" and it uses the upstart system to load appropriate modules, so technically anything the kernel version is capable of supporting should be auto-detected and supported/configured (though it has been known for this to not work from time to time) ... you are able to download the ubuntu kernel sources and build for yourself if you like or just get a vanilla kernel from kernel.org and go from there (tho
<TheoMurpse1> maxamillion: Are the ubuntu kernel sources have the generic stuff set up, and I could just modify a couple settings and have everything else remain the same as the generic? Also, I keep reading people referring to a k7 kernel, but I see no such kernel for Xubuntu. I have an AMD, but am running the i386 because I don't have a 64-bit proc and those are the only two choices I see.
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: well the k7 is i386 compliant, but when you do "uname -a" it should say k7 in there somewhere because upstart will auto detect that
<maxamillion> TheoMurpse1: because the generic kernel will load the k7 support as needed at boot time
<TheoMurpse1> maxamillion: ok, thanks
<maxamillion> np
<mortal5> ~composite
<mortal5> can anyone tell me how to get the compositor running in xubuntu?
<TehRealNexGen> which one?
<mortal5> the one built into xfce
<TehRealNexGen> erm by compositor you mean beryl or compiz?
<mortal5> no, i don't think so
<mortal5> I mean the one that is bundled with xfce
<mortal5> already in xubuntu
<mortal5> I don't want the full fledged deal
<TehRealNexGen> i didnt know there was one lol just wait for someone more knowledgable
<mortal5> "Day-to-day activities can also be performed with in a way that users will find more visually appealing, thanks to an enhanced window-manager compositor. Xfwm4 now supports transparent windows, shadows, window frame transparency and much more."
<TehRealNexGen> soz i dont know
<TehRealNexGen> look at this page it might help
<TehRealNexGen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=360288
<TheSheep> mortal5: go to settings->window manager tweaks and enable compositing in the last tab
<mortal5> TheSheep, ty
<mortal5> brb restarting x
<BFTD> is there such a thing as open source music?
<TheSheep> BFTD: try creative commons
<TheSheep> BFTD: creativecommons.org
<BFTD> !!
<mortal5> mmm real transparency
<mortal5> TheSheep, where's the little thing to change a window's opacity?
<TheSheep> mortal5: alt+scrollwheel with the mouse cursor over the title bar
<TheSheep> mortal5: but terminal has own. better, in preferences -- it doesn't make th letters transparent, only background
<mortal5> TheSheep, actually i like that better
<mortal5> than the way gnome does the real transparency
<mortal5> hehe, i like this
<mortal5> not so much overhead as compiz or ogl
<TehRealNexGen> ive got a problem with creating an iso http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x194/TehRealNexGen/screenshot1.png
<jeriko> speaking of such, any beryl users in here?
<TehRealNexGen> yes
<jeriko> when running beryl, does your desktop pager get messed up?
<TehRealNexGen> yes
<TehRealNexGen> to one
<jeriko> know of a way to fix?
<TehRealNexGen> i tried looking but couldnt find any
<jeriko> mine not only shows one, but it seems smooshed/bugged gfx
<TehRealNexGen> well mine doesnt look too bad
<jeriko> does yours retain the normal square shape?
<TehRealNexGen> yes
<jeriko> hrm
<jeriko> how do you launch beryl?
<TehRealNexGen> well recangles acually
<TehRealNexGen> beryl-manager
<jeriko> haha yea, rectangle
<jeriko> mine definitely looks wrong..
<jeriko> other than that things seem ok
<TehRealNexGen> tried restarting x?
<jeriko> hrm not yet
<jeriko> didn't fix it..
<TheSheep> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jeriko> do you know to reset xfce panel to defaults?
#xubuntu 2007-06-02
<TehRealNexGen> close beryl
<TehRealNexGen> settings>workspace sttings
<jeriko> hrm, how do i kill beryl
<TehRealNexGen> is beryl in your system tray?
<jeriko> it was, i did r.click > close
<Jester45> beryl isnt in the syetm try the beryl-manage is
<jeriko> now it's half-running
<jeriko> no window borders, but still have the cube
<Jester45> open the process manager and kill beryl and emerald
<jeriko> emerald seems to be gone already
<jeriko> that's the beryl window manager yea?
<Jester45> then kill beryl and run xfwm4 to get xfce's wm back
<Jester45> correct
<jeriko> there we go
<jeriko> hrm, desktop pager still only has one now
<jeriko> i restarted x
<jeriko> nm, got it
<jeriko> just had to re-add the workspaces
<jeriko> is it possible to use xfwm4 on top of beryl instead of emerald?
<TheSheep> jeriko: no, emerald is just a decorator
<jeriko> ah so
<jeriko> guess i'll tinker with this a bit more
<jeriko> just installed beryl a few mins ago
<TehRealNexGen> woot i managed to get it to create an iso, the solution was to unmount the cd before copying, wierd huh?
<vidd_laptop> TehRealNexGen, no...you should never mount the cd you are trying to make an iso of
<TehRealNexGen> heh well learn something new everyday
<TehRealNexGen> strange that the fact you shouldnt mount it was not mentioned anywhere
<vidd_laptop> its a wasted day if ya dont =] 
<vidd_laptop> was the tut written in the days before xubuntu auto-mounted by default?
<TehRealNexGen> probably
<TehRealNexGen> this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateIsoFromCDorDVD?highlight=%28create%29%7C%28iso%29
<vidd_laptop> hm....
* umbaruba leave
<jeriko> hrm, i'm at a loss for how to fix the desktop pager issue with beryl
<nixnoob> hey why cant i add a workspace switcher to my top panel?
<aliasrush> jeriko: what is your problem?
<jeriko> my desktop pager becomes... smooshed when i load beryl
<jeriko> not quite sure how to fix
<aliasrush> well... what version of beryl are you using?
<jeriko> hrm, whatever is current in the repository
<jeriko> how do i find out?
<aliasrush> hrm?
<jeriko> 0.2.1 looks like
<aliasrush> well... you are running xubuntu right?
<jeriko> yea
<jeriko> installed via aptitude
<aliasrush> goto to applications>>system>>synaptic package manager
<aliasrush> and start it.... us the search option and type in beryl.... the version you have will come up
<jeriko> yea i did
<jeriko> 0.2.1
<aliasrush> are you using xgl or aiglx?
<aliasrush> or do you not know what that is?
<jeriko> i kinda do
<jeriko> the cmdline i chose didn't mention either
<aliasrush> yeah... you are using aiglx....
<jeriko> that is newer/better yes?
<jeriko> i'm using current nvidia drivers
<aliasrush> well... yeah
<jeriko> which seemed to support aiglx without xgl
<aliasrush> sorta.... yeah you are using it because of your graphics card and it is open source divers
<aliasrush> anyways, I do not believe there is a fix for it... I could not find one and I just removed it because I can just switch desktops the way beryl allows you to
<jeriko> i know but still...
<jeriko> bleh
<aliasrush> <Ctrl><Alt><right mouse button>.... hold all three down and spin the cube.... plus you can set it so you can mouse over or use the mouse wheel at the edge of the screen
<nixnoob1> hey why cant i add a workspace switcher to my top panel?
<aliasrush> sorry.... it has something to do with the fact that the native window manager is not in charge of the desktop anymore and the windows environment does not know how to interpret the command
<nixnoob1> are you talking to me?
<aliasrush> nixnoobl: are you running and accelerated manager?
<nixnoob1> beryl
<aliasrush> yes
<nixnoob1> yes
<aliasrush> one sec I have to take my contacts out...brb
<nixnoob1> k
<nixnoob1> ...
<aliasrush> nixnoobl: are still there:?
<nixnoob1> yes
<aliasrush> I am sorry what is the problem you are having?
<aliasrush> you are using beryl+xubuntu+xfce and you cannot get a desktop pager to work on your top panel?....can you get it to work on your bottom?
<aliasrush> nixnoobl: are you still there?
<jeriko> i have another semi-related question while he's thinking
<aliasrush> ok... what is the question?
<jeriko> is it possible to enable multiple workspaces in regards to the send-to menu?
<jeriko> eg: right click an app > send-to workspace 2
<jeriko> only way i can seem to move apps is by dragging off the edge until the cube rotates
<aliasrush> no... not with beryl.... that is a function of other window managers
<jeriko> ah bummer
<aliasrush> beryl allows you to move it to the next.... no not a bummer.... there is more functionality with beryl
<aliasrush> I can do all the same things and more but faster with beryl.... are you familiar how t manipulate your desktop with beryl?
<jeriko> well, it's not my preferred method, so bummer for me :/
<jeriko> no i'm very new to beryl
<jeriko> about 3 hours so far
<jeriko> how can i move other than a big mouse drag?
<aliasrush> cool... well press and hold: ctrl+alt+left mouse button.........and move the mouse
<jeriko> that just rotates the cube for me
<aliasrush> also use the beryl manager to select the wheel over effect at the desktop edge...
<aliasrush> oh I see
<aliasrush> you want another way to move windows to other desktops
<jeriko>  yes, the mouse drag is very long
<aliasrush> well there are none that I know of exactly
<jeriko> as i said, bummer :p
<aliasrush> why not just switch to the appropriate desktop and open the app there?
<jeriko> doesn't always work that way
<aliasrush> I see
<aliasrush> sorry man... try #ubuntu-effects
<jeriko> say i click an mp3 stream out of browser, which then launches media player
<aliasrush> there are some experienced beryl users in there
<jeriko> i don't want media player sitting on my primary workspace
<jeriko> so i send to another
<jeriko> maybe if i had a 30" monitor :)
<aliasrush> I here ya man
<jeriko> but indeed, we're getting a bit offtopic for this channel
<aliasrush> yeah... have you tried #ubuntu-effects?
<jeriko> nah not yet
<jeriko> only started messing with it few hours ago, but trying to work as well
<Jester46> 1
<aabrahao> to connect to a windows server do I need to install samba?
<TheSheep> aabrahao: no, but you need some samba client
<TheSheep> aabrahao: smbclient is a commandline tool, there are some graophical ones, like pyneighbourhood, and you can just mount a samba share with fusesmb
<aabrahao> samba client to connect a windows server?
<TheSheep> aabrahao: yes, the protocol that windows uses to tranfer files over network is called SMB
<TheSheep> aabrahao: to get/put files, you only need a client, if you want other computers to get/put files on your box, you need the server
<aabrahao> and tho share to windows?
<TheSheep> aabrahao: then you need the samba
<TheSheep> aabrahao: it's the server
<TheSheep> aabrahao: I think you should have a 'shared forlders' in your 'system' menu
<TheSheep> aabrahao: use that
<aabrahao> I used shared folder but the windows see the linux workgoup but not the shared folder
<TheSheep> that's weird :/
<TheSheep> aabrahao: maybe you will find something useful here:
<TheSheep> !smaba | aabrahao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smaba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !samba | aabrahao
<ubotu> aabrahao: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<aabrahao> nice, ill check these links. What means  !samba ?
<TheSheep> aabrahao: it's a command for the bot, it has the most frequently asked questions remembered like this
<aabrahao> and what is bot?
<TheSheep> aabrahao: it's a program that pretends to be a normal irc user and reacts to certain things being said on the channel
<TheSheep> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheSheep> aabrahao: it's a short from "robot"
<aabrahao> and rebot is?
<TheSheep> aabrahao: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot
<blahblahx> hi
<blahblahx> can i install xubuntu onto a firewire external derive
<blahblahx> *drive
<Jester46> anyone here know how to set varaibles to a bash script before it run likes ./script.sh -var1 -var2 -var3
<TheSheep> Jester46: var=foo; ./script.sh
<Jester46> ?
<Jester46> oo
<Jester46> wait i still dont understand, can i have "./script.sh -var1"'s var1 be dynamic
<TheSheep> Jester46: I don't understand
<TheSheep> var1="-l'; ls $var1
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> var1="-l"; ls $var1
<TheSheep> like this?
<Jester46> ok i making a script that would be a lot simpler to have the user input the infomation before the script runs like location of a file ans some settings can i have them input them before running it
<TheSheep> var1=$(cat) <-- like this?
<TheSheep> only it requires the user to press ^D to end the input :/
<Jester46> no thats still not it... like when your giving variables to a program... say mplayer -famredrop -blah -blah
<TheSheep> Jester46: they are passed as $1, $2, $3, etc.
<TheSheep> Jester46: the name of the program is $0
<Jester46> so...  script.sh -Hello -world would have $1 be Hello?
<TheSheep> no, it would have it '-Hello'
<Jester46> o
<Jester46> thats file also
<Jester46> one last question
<Jester46> fine*
<Jester46> in ruby there is nil is there somthing like that for bash
<Jester46> is it null?
<TheSheep> bash doesn't have objects or pointers
<TheSheep> nil is an 'empty' pointer
<Jester46> well how can i make the script know if the user didnt input say 3 items
<Jester46> i think i know
<TheSheep> you can do ./script "" "" "" ziew
<TheSheep> or just use the word 'nil' if you don;t use it for anything else
<TheSheep> or anything, really
<Jester46> script.sh hellow world if [ "$3" = ""  ] ; then echo "You missed something"
<TheSheep> uhm, not sure
<TheSheep> but you can try
<Jester46> there should be a line break after world
<Jester46> well no becuase if they entered somthing it might mess up the script
<Jester46> because the if statement would let the script keep going but there isnt correct input
<TheSheep> you need to exit(2)
<Jester46> but i saying if they had a $3 but was somthing useless like "asdfasd" it wouldnt work
<TheSheep> how can the script know if it is useful?
<Jester46> thats what im saying it cant
<Jester46> unless i make a really longstring of if commands
<TheSheep> Jester46: are you sure you want to write this in bash?
<VeganChick01> has anyone else had a problem running videos in xubuntu?
<Jester45> not me
* vidd_laptop installed libxine-extracodecs and libdvdcss .... no problems here
<vidd_laptop> VeganChick01, what app you using?
<VeganChick01> vidd_laptop: i was using VLC, but it didn't make a difference what I used, even watching videos online w/ firefox had the same problem
<vidd_laptop> did you instal libxine-extracodecs?
<VeganChick01> they were distorted, like there was a line down the diagonal and the two split frames were running at slightly diff rates
<VeganChick01> vidd_laptop: i don't think so. would that help all videos?
<vidd_laptop> id say about 99%
<VeganChick01> vidd_laptop: ok. i think you just saved me from not reinstalling xubuntu ;)
<vidd_laptop> VeganChick01, a re-install would have fixed nothing
<VeganChick01> vidd_laptop: i wasn't doing it for that. when i updated to feisty, firefox was really messed up
* Jester_bot is not a bot just checking nicks
<vidd_laptop> because the issue was not with the os...
<vidd_laptop> ok...just so ya know a re-install does not "fix" things like it does in windows
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Jester_bot> vidd_laptop: did you copy/paste me?
<VeganChick01> vidd_laptop: haha. i know...i'm an OS X user btw :P
<vidd_laptop> no...just paraphrased
<Jester45> more like grammar correction
* TheSheep just deleted the effect of the last 5 hours of his work by mistake :/
<TheSheep> time to go to sleep
<vidd_laptop> ouch
<thirdy> any online racing game for xubuntu?
<Jester45> online... not sure about that
<thirdy> e-games equivalent for linux
<Jester45> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<thirdy> ok I'll check dat
<Jester45> !info tuxracer
<ubotu> Package tuxracer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<tonyyarusso> !info planetpenguin-racer
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (feisty), package size 273 kB, installed size 744 kB
<tonyyarusso> (name change)
<Jester45> o
<thirdy> any car racing/
<aliasrush> has anyone use xmms with xubuntu?
<Jester45> i dont i use mpd+mpc but i cant seem to get it working
<aliasrush> Jester45: what is mpd and mpc?
<Jester45> !info mpd
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Jester45> !mpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> its a cli program that start when your computer starts and is VERY light weight
<Jester45> mpc is a cli client to it there is also gui client like gmpc and sonata
<aliasrush> so how do you get it to play music?
<aliasrush> so you use commands to play your music
<aliasrush> seems hard to use
<Jester45> search google its a bit more compliated than gui music player but its worth it. also you can have it stream the audio over your network
<crdlb> ncmpc is also nice
<Jester45> aliasrush: i have mpc only becuase i have keyboard binding on mpc
<aliasrush> that seems like an interesting feature
<Jester45> aliasrush: you can make ctrl + n to play next song or any other combo
<Jester45> its really nice if you have a mulimedia keyboard with special play next stop buttons
<Jester45> aliasrush: and mpc work like "mpc next" for next track "mpc stop" to stop
<Jester45> and if your X crashes/restarts/logout it keeps playing
<aliasrush> wow that seems really interesting.... I think I will give it a whirl
<aliasrush> how do you maintain play lists?
<aliasrush> Jester45: are you still there? I am wondering what program you use to download media?
<Jester45> aliasrush: well... i dont download copyrighted media but i use gtk-gnutella (in repos)
<aliasrush> gotchya... how do you use gnutella?
<Jester45> but i guess you wanted to use you could im not advising you in anyway
<Jester45> its like limewire but faster
<aliasrush> I find it hard to use?
<Jester45> becuase its not java
<Jester45> it has a feild at the top for searches
<Jester45> you double click the file you want to downloads
<aliasrush> yeah that is fast
<Jester45> and if you want it faster you can use gtk1 but thats a bit harder to use
* Jester45 's gtk1 version used 2mb of ram and use 10% of cpu while SHA1 ing
<aliasrush> jester45: do you use xubuntu?
<Jester45> yea
<aliasrush> wow... that is really fast
<Jester45> told you
* Jester45 knows his P2P
<aliasrush> yes indeed
<aliasrush> Jester45: do you know why xmms' menus are ugly... similar to that of windows95?
<Jester45> its gtk1?
<Jester45> all white?
<aliasrush> well all grey and nothing like the rest of the windows
<aliasrush> is there anyway to fix that?
<Jester45> yea its GTK1, try a diffrent program there are some others, it might be skinable im not sure
<aliasrush> I just downlaoded a 100mb file in 5 mins using gnutella!!!
<aliasrush> yeah it is skinable.... but its just the menus that are ugly
<aliasrush> why does gtk do that?
<Jester45> there is 2 versions 1 and 2 GTK2 is what xubuntu uses and is slower but pretty and user freindly GTK1 is faster but ugly
<aliasrush> so gtk1 is the faster one?
* aliasrush confused with your last sentence
<Jester45> ok, GTK1 is the version version GTK2 is the 2nd the 2nd version is what you normaly see in xubuntu gtk1 is is what the gray/ugly apps use
<aliasrush> oh so it all depends on the app and there is nothing I can really do
<Jester45> not much
<Jester45> there are GTK1 themes that make it a bit better but still not much
<aliasrush> Jester45: do you know how to disable the tooltips in xfce?
<aliasrush> anyone know how to disable tooltips for that matter?
<Jester45> nope not off the top of my head
<aliasrush> man are they anoying!
* aliasrush hates tooltips!
* Jester45 moves to fast to see them
* aliasrush says he sees faster than chuck norris can fight a cheetah!
<Jester45> @chucknorris
<Jester_bot> When Moses parted the Red Sea, Chuck Norris closed it back up and said, "Not on my time." [score=6.0] 
<Jester45> @part #xubuntu
<Pumpernickel> No bots, please.
<Jester45> it was only for the chucknorris, sorry
<Jester45> hes new and i wanted to use it for somthing
<Jester45> o and did you know ubotu listens to @also
<Jester45> at least the @part
<aliasrush> really.... what is a bot anyways?
<Jester45> its a program on a computer
<aliasrush> running on your computer?
<Jester45> it replys to special caractors like ! @ # $ %
<Jester45> the Jester_bot is mine ubotu is... umm ubuntu's
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, you trying to get banned again?
<Jester45> not really
<vidd_laptop> coulda fooled me
<Jester45> vidd_laptop: it timed out again
<Jester45> im tricky like that
<vidd_laptop> the bot? or the mail?
<Jester45> mail
<aliasrush> alright goodnight all
<Jester45> night
* mode/#xubuntu [+o TheSheep]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-o TheSheep]  by TheSheep
<Jester45> @math pi
<Jester45> oops darn it
<j1mc> join #xubuntu-devel
<j1mc> heh.  :)
<vidd_laptop> ya might want to use that "/" symbol...comes in handy sometimes
<j1mc> yeah, totally.  :)
* j1mc is a n00b.  ;-)
<vidd_laptop> ya think THATS bad.....
<vidd_laptop> my msql went down cuzz i didnt comment out a line i used to reset the password
<Jester45> lol vidd_laptop
<vidd_laptop> ive been going nuts for like 4 hours with it!
<Jester45> you should of game me that little bit
<vidd_laptop> i did it like a week ago
<vidd_laptop> but when the power went out, it couldnt restart cuzz i got rid of the file it called
<j1mc> vidd_laptop: sounds rough. . .
<vidd_laptop> cuzz it was a /tmp file....and who needs THEM wasting space.......
<j1mc> so you deleted it?
<vidd_laptop> well...yeah.....i didnt NEED it...i got in and reset the password....
<vidd_laptop> got the server running.....
<vidd_laptop> forgot what the file was for
<vidd_laptop> it was named ....something obsene
<vidd_laptop> in the future, i suppose ill name it something like "go ahead and delete this key peice of xyz app
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> but all is well and good in the world again....for now
<vidd_laptop> do /tmp files delete themselves ?
<spar1> Hey anyone having problems at the 15% mark when installing Xubuntu?
<Zvezdichko> sup
<Jester45> hi
<spar1> ANyone get problems at 15% mark for installation?
<Jester45> im sure someone has, but i dont know anything special about it
<Jester45> sorry that i cant be of any more help
<j1mc> spar1: what kind of problems do you have at 15% installation?
<Jester45> that was fun
<Jester45> from my side
<j1mc> Jester45: netsplit.  woo
<j1mc> it was like the matrix in here for a moment.  ;)
<Jester45> well it droped from 70 to 11 people for me
<Jester45> there was one yesterday also
<j1mc> heh....
<j1mc> what happens with a netsplit, do you know?
<j1mc> it sounds like some people on irc enter a fourth dimension or something.
<Jester45> freenode is a network of uni servers netsplit is when one or more denetowkr
<Jester45> so your connected to yours and im connected to mine but nottogether
<Jester45> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jester45> dang im good :)
<thirdy> how do I run Xfwm4?
<Jester45> press alt + F2 type xfwm4 then click run
<j1mc> hi grazie
<grazie> hi j1mc
<grazie> Just switched broadband service provider...it's looking good :) How's it goin' with you?
<Jester45> thats good
<grazie> Hi Jester45
<Jester45> hi
<Jester45> what kinda broadband
<Jester45> o i c DSL
<grazie> sorry Jester45 ... yeah adsl over the telephone network
<grazie> I'm living out in the countryside now, but getting nearly 2M... the technology has much improved.
<j1mc> grazie: sorry, i was afk.
<j1mc> i'm doing well, thought.  :)
<grazie> great
<j1mc> i think i'm off to bed, though.  :)
<j1mc> take care, all
<hangthedj> !info kooka
<ubotu> kooka: scanner program for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 743 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<Ezep_Notebook> how could i access ttys from X?
<Ezep_Notebook> i press alt+ctrl+fx and it don't work
<Merchelo> Terminal ?
<Ezep_Notebook> yes, but tty
<Merchelo> ctrl+alt f2 works for me
<Ezep_Notebook> mmm... maybe cause im in fluxbox...
<Ezep_Notebook> but anyways
<Ezep_Notebook> i have to can...
<homebrewcider> what am I doing wrong, my error message on configuring k3b says "cannot create executables"
<homebrewcider> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<homebrewcider> See `config.log' for more details."
<grazie> homebrewcider: seems like you're trying to BUILD k3b...is this wht your intend? Do you really want a kde app on a gtk based distro?
<grazie> your intentension*
<grazie> oh dear!
<Merchelo> dictionary anyone?
<Merchelo> intention
<homebrewcider> I've already got a slightly older version of k3b, but I want the latest version with the inbuilt ripping of dvds
<homebrewcider> is the fact that I've got it installed already the problem?
<homebrewcider> the older version that is
<grazie> homebrewcider: best to remove old version, but build may do that for you. Have you built packages from source before? If not, you need the build-essential package installed.
<shiftplusone> hey, does xubuntu have system sounds like on startup and such?
<homebrewcider> I've done from source before
<homebrewcider> I'll uninstall and install from new and see how that goes
<homebrewcider> grazie, what program would you recommend instead?
<grazie> homebrewcider: you checked the config.log for more details?
<homebrewcider> it's all greek to me
<shiftplusone> ...and what's the default xubuntu document/image viewer?
<homebrewcider> want me to pastebin it?
<homebrewcider> it's quite long,................. the config.log that is
<homebrewcider> hehe
<grazie> homebrewcider: I use graveman which is gtk and can rip dvds, but does not have as many features as k3b. gnomebaker is better than k3b on a gtk system, but again may not do all you want.
<grazie> homebrewcider: yes, pastebin the log
* grazie doesn't like gnomebaker though....always gives him problems
<thirdy> xfce is too hard
<homebrewcider> http://paste.uni.cc/15995
<grazie> homebrewcider: think it may be a dependency problem
<grazie> homebrewcider: have you installed build-essential?
<homebrewcider> never heard of it before, but am now
<grazie> homebrewcider: I'm surprised the repo version of k3b doesn't already support dvd ripping...am I missing something?
<kumamoto> homebrewcider: the k3b that comes with feisty doesn't have dvd ripping capabilities?
<homebrewcider> doesn't show up the dvd like it should
<kumamoto> Mine does show the dvd and is capable of ripping.
<kumamoto> I bet there is something that wasn't installed for assisting with the dvd ripping. do you have automatix installed it can help you on that.
<homebrewcider> apt-get says latest version already installed
<homebrewcider> but latest version is 1.0.1
<homebrewcider> I have 0.12.17
<homebrewcider> this is the bit i don't understand
<homebrewcider> somethin seems to be happening now
<homebrewcider> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<homebrewcider> hmmmm
<homebrewcider> uninstalling
<homebrewcider> and starting again
<homebrewcider> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<homebrewcider> what are x includes?
<homebrewcider>  :(
<kumamoto> homebrewcider: are trying to install it remotely or are u on the desktop?
<homebrewcider> on desktop
<kumamoto> are you on edgy or feisty?
<kumamoto> I know my k3b didn't work for crap on edgy once updated to feisty it worked like a charm
<homebrewcider> dapper
<homebrewcider> dist-upgrade?
<kumamoto> u r now running dapper?
<homebrewcider> all the repositories say dapper, hehe
<kumamoto> ok so change all that to feisty
<kumamoto> then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<homebrewcider> "change all that to feisty"?
<homebrewcider> means?
<Merchelo> no
<Merchelo> please use the update manager to upgrade to feisty
<kumamoto> check this out http://www.nongeekperspective.com/2007/05/how-to-upgrade-from-dapper-to-feisty.html
<kumamoto> it worked for me
<grazie> Using update manager should give a safer and more efficient upgrade. Also, upgrading two releases in one step really isn't advisable, even though some folks may have done it without problems.
* grazie prefers a fresh install whenever possible
<homebrewcider> so, upgrading by upgrade manager is the safest way?
<homebrewcider> does that do it one version at a time?
<grazie> homebrewcider: yes and yes
<homebrewcider> ok, I'll go with that
<homebrewcider> time is not an issue
<homebrewcider> cheers
<grazie> homebrewcider: it's very important to backup data before any kind of upgrade
<blahblahx> hi
<blahblahx> hi
<Merchelo> hello
<kumamoto> I guess everyone has there own way of doing things love linux
<Merchelo> 8no
<Merchelo> !info john
<ubotu> john: active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-40ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 548 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<thirdy> I've set xfce to not manage the desktop
<thirdy> now no icons are showing in my deskto
<thirdy> p
<stryper> pretty clean :)
<thirdy> how do I undo wat I did? No more right click in desktop
<thirdy> I thinking of switching to KDE
<thirdy> wats the system requirements?
<stryper> oh, sys reqs ... yes, I was out... I'm currently using KDE with 192 mbs of ram, Pentium 3 processor:)
<thirdy> stryper, latest KDE? I have 1.1Duron, 256mbRAM
<stryper> it's great for you
<thirdy> stryper, I'm using Xubuntu right now, how do I change xfce to KDE?
<stryper> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> thirdy: sudo aptitude install kde-desktop
<thirdy> is there more apps in KDE dan Gnome?
<hyper_ch> thirdy: use aptitude
<stryper> TheSheep, yes
<thirdy> not apt?
<hyper_ch> thirdy: nope... just different ones.... but you can run any app in either gnome, xfce or kde
<stryper> hyper_ch, what's the difference? I use both of them...
<thirdy> Overall, KDE is the best?
<hyper_ch> thirdy: aptitude does handle meta-packages better than apt-get
<hyper_ch> thirdy: well, what is the best? That depends on the factors for rating that you apply
<thirdy> Criteria is: Newbie friendly
<thirdy> Easy custom themes
<hyper_ch> thirdy: well, what is newbie friendly?
<thirdy> Easy apps
<hyper_ch> thirdy: you will have to setup criterias for that als
<hyper_ch> thirdy: easy apps is another thing... this is al very much depending on the user...
<thirdy> KDE has the best apps right?
<stryper> I like KDE more than Gnome... I personally think that there are more integrated packages for kde than gnome
<hyper_ch> I tend to say the easiest distro for a user is the one that recognizes most hardware out-of-the-box.... the interface doesn't play such a great role I tend to think
<thirdy> yeah
<thirdy> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> use aptitude
<thirdy> ok, nothing more?
<hyper_ch> instead of apt-get
<thirdy> then wat will happen next?
<thirdy> reboot?
<thirdy> is that the full KDE?
<stryper> blah I'm currently downloading KDE 4 with apt-get. Can I unterrupt the process and use aptitude?
<hyper_ch> reboot is rarely needed... but not after installation of a new desktop... you just need to log out of your x-session
<hyper_ch> stryper: use download KDE 4 or  kubuntu-desktop? that's not the same
<thirdy> how do I do that?
<stryper> KDE 4...
<stryper> not Kubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> thirdy: ctrl-alt-backspace
<hyper_ch> hmm, is it also a meta-package?
<stryper> it's being installed in a separate dir and runs alongside kde 3
<hyper_ch> while it's still downloading it shouldn't matter if you used apt-get or aptitude
<stryper> I just want to try the new features. I know it's unstable and almost unusable
<thirdy> hyper_ch, ok then, how do I start kubuntu desktop?
<hyper_ch> well, you then have a dropdown besides the input box for username and password and in there just select kde
<thirdy> that will download the stable KDE right?
<stryper> thirdy, yes ... ;)
<hyper_ch> thirdy: it's the desktop for the kubuntu version of *buntu... it's 3.5.4 or something.... it's stable
<thirdy> ok I'll install it now
<stryper> hyper_ch, it's already 3.5.7 ;)
<thirdy> It's not diff from KDE right?
<hyper_ch> been a long time since I used KDE
<hyper_ch> thirdy: it is different
<stryper> hyper_ch, what do you use now?
<thirdy> no I min, diff from kubuntu desktop
<hyper_ch> stryper: have a guess (hint: what channel are we in?)
<hyper_ch> thirdy: nope, it's not different from it... it's the kubuntu-desktop :)
<stryper> then Xfce... :) but I asked because I have multiple desktop environments
<stryper> ;)
<hyper_ch> stryper: but then I use many kde appz
<thirdy> sudo aptitude install kde-desktop
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 329/897GB, RAM: 994/1010MB, 145 proc's, 17.12h up
<thirdy> is that the command? just wanna make sure nothing goes wrong
<hyper_ch> stryper: btw, want to fix your sysinfo script? ^^
<thirdy> sudo aptitude install kde-desktop
<hyper_ch> upstreamed it should be fixed but there hasn't been a *buntu update yet
<hyper_ch> thirdy: yes, that's it
<thirdy> thanx
<stryper> hyper_ch, sysinfo script?
<hyper_ch> stryper: you're using Konversation?
<stryper> no.
<stryper> gnome-xchat
<thirdy> hyper_ch, stryper, wat language are you using now?
<stryper> I don't like Konversation ... :) I've been using xchat for years.
<stryper> thirdy, bulgarian
<hyper_ch> stryper: xchat in KDE?
<hyper_ch> thirdy: what do you mean by "language"?
<thirdy> stryper, Programming Language
<stryper> hyper_ch, yes, as you said gnome apps may run in KDE and so on...
<stryper> :)
<thirdy> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kde-desktop"
<thirdy> The following packages have been automatically kept back:
<thirdy>   libfreetype6 linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-common
<thirdy>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<thirdy> The following packages have been kept back:
<thirdy>   app-install-data-commercial apport apport-gtk firefox gimp gimp-data
<thirdy>   gstreamer0.8-mad hal libgimp2.0 libhal-storage1 libhal1 libnspr4 libnss3
<thirdy>   libpulse0 libsmbclient linux-generic linux-headers-generic python
<thirdy>   python-apport python-gdbm python-minimal python-problem-report python2.5
<thirdy>   python2.5-minimal samba-common smbclient tzdata unattended-upgrades
<thirdy>   update-manager update-manager-core vim-common vim-runtime vim-tiny
<thirdy> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 37 not upgraded.
<thirdy> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<stryper> but I prefer to use KDE software in KDE because of the integration... I hope you understand me correctly
<hyper_ch> thirdy: do first this:   sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<hyper_ch> thirdy: then do reboot
<stryper> thirdy, I've used C and C++ looong ago now I have no time for programming :)
<hyper_ch> thirdy: and then sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> stryper: well, most people are purists when it comes between gnome/kde appz
<thirdy> ok
<stryper> hyper_ch, why do you think it's that way?
<hyper_ch> stryper: because it is that way according to my experience
<stryper> I said it's because of integration with the desktop environment. I use quite a few gnome apps in KDE
<hyper_ch> I use what suits me best
<thirdy> 37 packages upgraded, 5 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<thirdy> Need to get 85.6MB of archives. After unpacking 180MB will be used.
<thirdy> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?] 
<hyper_ch> Y
<stryper> i hope that you don't think that I'm against gnome :)
<thirdy> Can I delete some unessesary files?
<thirdy> I need to save space
<hyper_ch> thirdy: you could first remove Xfce
<hyper_ch> and the saved packages
<thirdy> can I do that after I have KDE?
<hyper_ch> yes you can
<thirdy> ok, show me how to clean my linux partition, after ok?
<hyper_ch> if you want to
<thirdy> y
<hyper_ch> if you are going to permanently use KDE then you may want to use KDM instead of GDM...
<hyper_ch> during the setup process you will be asked for this
<thirdy> wats the diff?
<hyper_ch> KDM--> KDE Display Manager
<hyper_ch> GDM --> Gnome Display Manager
<thirdy> oh
<thirdy> ok
<thirdy> Had hard tym here in linux
<thirdy> I'm a 1day old linux user
<thirdy> but I've managed to make java and flash work
<thirdy> =)
<Zvezdichko`away> X crashed somehow
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: then restart it
<hyper_ch> thirdy: I'm a... hmm... 3/4year-linux-user :)
<Zvezdichko`away> ready ;)
<Zvezdichko`away> now I'm back in xfce
<Zvezdichko`away> I'd like to try some KDE software to see it in XFCe
<Zvezdichko`away> for example Kopete
<Zvezdichko`away> and... :(
<Zvezdichko`away> wow
<Zvezdichko`away> :(
<Zvezdichko`away> it integrates itself in the system tray
<Zvezdichko`away> ..
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: yes it does
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: I use k3b, kopete, konversation, ktorrent, krdc, krfb, konqueror, kate, ....
<Zvezdichko`away> then I was wrong all the time
<hyper_ch> wrongt about?
<Zvezdichko`away> well, what I said was stupid... I said that KDE programs don't integrate in other desktop environments
<thirdy> Wats the perfect xubuntu resource site?
<thirdy> KDE has the most apps?
<Zvezdichko`away> but I don't know why I was wrong. Maybe it was not so years ago ( when we had KDE 2.2 and Gnome 1.4 )
<hyper_ch> thirdy: what do you mean by that "perfect ressource site"?
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: dunno... they did so ever I started using linux desktops
<thirdy> wer u can get the best apps, themes and everything for your xubuntu
<thirdy> games!
<Zvezdichko`away> games? why don't you use your windows games? if you can afford cedega
<Zvezdichko`away> Office suite - i use openoffice. aptitude kubuntu-desktop should have installed Openoffice with kde
<thirdy> yeah, but I wanna explore linux
<hyper_ch> thirdy: games nore not made for specific desktops... rather for builds for specific distros and/or available as source code
<Zvezdichko`away> hyper_ch, I mean ... yes, you can run whatever you want in *any* window manager. But I mean things like... integration in the system panel or so
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: does kubuntu come with OOo? I thought if features KOffice
<Zvezdichko`away> well, do you remember? when you helped me to install kubuntu-desktop it automatically installed openoffice
<Zvezdichko`away> ..
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: did I help you?
<Zvezdichko`away> yes :)
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: ok *smile* well, I don't remember about OOo
<Zvezdichko`away> I remember ;)
<hyper_ch> did it help what I said you have to do?
<Zvezdichko`away> but now I have Open office, not Kword, Kpresenter...
<Zvezdichko`away> yes, of course ;)
* hyper_ch is just a noob that would like others to think he knows something about linux
<Zvezdichko`away> but I have Kexi installed :)
<hyper_ch> what's kexi?
<Zvezdichko`away> hyper_ch :) I'm noob to Ubuntu... I used slackware for a long time
<Zvezdichko`away> you know, no dependencies, just .tgz packages
<hyper_ch> well, I've had now a debian server for two years but started with linux desktop last august
<Zvezdichko`away> installpkg neshtosi.tgz
<Zvezdichko`away> :0
<Zvezdichko`away> removepkg and so on :)
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: sounds complicated *g* I just "grew up" with apt
<Zvezdichko`away> hyper_ch, a portative database program like MS Access
<hyper_ch> ms access is portative?
<Zvezdichko`away> it's not complicated. .tgz is like .tar.gz. The packages for Slackware are just tarballs
<Zvezdichko`away> hyper_ch, we call it that one in Bulgarian... this is the word
<hyper_ch> I know that tgz are tar.gz ^^
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: well, what do you mean by "portative"?
<Zvezdichko`away> well, it's difficult to be explained but... maybe a database program for office needs
<hyper_ch> hmmm... oh well, never mind :)
<Zvezdichko`away> apt-get is quite useful :)
<hyper_ch> it's a good package manager... I tend to think this is the great strength of debian(-based) distros
<Zvezdichko`away> have you tried rpm?
<hyper_ch> yes I did
<Zvezdichko`away> I know that Slackware users have slapt... which is similar
<hyper_ch> I had a RH server in the beginning
<Zvezdichko`away> oh, I've had Red Hat 8.0
<hyper_ch> I think it was RH 7
<hyper_ch> rpm -iHv *.rpm
<hyper_ch> I thought first that is so cool... but then I got hold of debian
<hyper_ch> with it's repos and dependency manager
<Zvezdichko`away> downloading and installling packages with a simple command
<Zvezdichko`away> :)
<noob> is xfce gtk?
<hyper_ch> noob: yes it is
<Catoptromancy> I remember someone had a problem with WINE hogging the menu?
<Catoptromancy> like a week ago
<hyper_ch> then you remember more than me Catoptromancy... but then Zvezdichko`away already proved my memory isn't the best one
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> Well we spent quite awhile trying to figure it ouy
<Catoptromancy> out
<Catoptromancy> I figured it out!
<Zvezdichko`away> you mean the Start menu?
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: how?
<Catoptromancy> I just reformatted
<Catoptromancy> And copied all my hidden files/folders in /home/
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: well, reformatting the drive helps always :) but I'm sure there's another way to do it
<Catoptromancy> When I put them back into /home/  cuz I made backups
<Catoptromancy> the menu came back!
<Catoptromancy> the hogging menu
<Catoptromancy> so i knew exactly where to look
<Catoptromancy> .local
<Catoptromancy> I copied my whole /home/ folder to a few DVDs and everything has htt exact same settings
<Catoptromancy> I didnt even need to reserver list xchat
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: so you know the exact config file?
<Catoptromancy> smoothest reformat ever
<Catoptromancy> wasnt a config
<Catoptromancy> just files tucked away in .local
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: ah ok
<Catoptromancy> .local/share/apps/wine/winecrap
<hyper_ch> make a howto on ubuntuforums.org :)
<Catoptromancy> Its actually on a bug report
<noob> what makes xubuntu to be better than ubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> we really investigated this
<Catoptromancy> everything!
<Catoptromancy> well dunno really, but Xfce is absolutely perfect for me
<Catoptromancy> cept for a few bugs I can work around
<Zvezdichko`away> it's very simple ... :) that's why I still prefer KDE
<Zvezdichko`away> and I'm currently Downloading the KDE 4
<Catoptromancy> I like simple
<Catoptromancy> does exactly what I need it to, nothing more
<hyper_ch> noob: better depends on the criteria that you apply for judging
<Zvezdichko`away> I liked simple before, I liked it very much and I found out that bash is exactly what I need
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: ok, then submit the bug at launchpad
<Catoptromancy> There is no better distro/windows manager....its all what people prefer
<Zvezdichko`away> a friend of mine said to me that I don't know how to hold the mouse ;)
<noob> well, one big criteria is how fast it is, is there a huge difference of the ammount of ram it consumes?
<noob> compared with gnome
<Catoptromancy> well people say its faster
<Zvezdichko`away> I think that Gnome is...
<Catoptromancy> more noticable on slower machines I assume
<Zvezdichko`away> gnome is not ram-eater
<Zvezdichko`away> it's quite simple imo
<Catoptromancy> Way faster than XP, only thing I can really judge it on
<noob> ok
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: gnome uses more ram and xfce
<Catoptromancy> when it wants to crash a program, it just crashes.....XP gives you 5 error messages telling you its crashing.
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Zvezdichko`away> This program has performed an illegal operation and for that reason will be killed... er.. shut down
<Zvezdichko`away> Windows Really Good edition
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Catoptromancy> Xfce just closes window, no message
<Catoptromancy> no freeze
<Zvezdichko`away> yes,
<Zvezdichko`away> there's a Crash center for KDE however
<Catoptromancy> and it still happens more rarely than XP
<Zvezdichko`away> of course
<Zvezdichko`away> do you know that Vista has a red screen of death and a blue screen of death altogether?
<Catoptromancy> I think for looks, usability, and speed Xfce the best manager
<Catoptromancy> needs a good balance of them all
<Catoptromancy> Slackware is suppose to be the fastest, yet I barely got it installed
<Zvezdichko`away> I'm old slackware user
<Zvezdichko`away> ;)
<hyper_ch> dsl is fast
<Zvezdichko`away> it's a bit woody but it;s simple
<Catoptromancy> dsl is fast, even ran on my 60 mb machine
<noob> but should I download the 64 bit version if I got a amd64 or just be safe and take 32 bit?
<hyper_ch> haven't tried feather yet
<Catoptromancy> but I hated every program it came with
<noob> I want flash
<hyper_ch> noob: depends on how much you want to invest time on gettting things to work
<hyper_ch> noob: as a desktop I recommend up to know 32bit
<Catoptromancy> amd64 will be more suited to your machine
<Catoptromancy> 32bit will still work
<Zvezdichko`away> btw an offtopic question- is there skype for AMD 64?
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: I don't think so... but the 32bit version could also be made to run somehow... same was with flash
<hyper_ch> !bug 1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Catoptromancy> http://img481.imageshack.us/img481/4905/1179085632775pk9.jpg
<Catoptromancy> heh
<hyper_ch> actually it's not bad.. if the comupter isn't running you can do something different like socializing
<Catoptromancy> xchat is my socializing
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: hehehe
<Catoptromancy> I still have 2 DVDs left of programs I need to put back in
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: why???
<Catoptromancy> I copied my whole /home/ folder before I reformatted
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: the software is in the repos... all you need is a seperate home partition
<Catoptromancy> not these
<Catoptromancy> half of it is source code for odd programs
<Catoptromancy> and the other half is doggie pictures
<hyper_ch> iiiihhhh... source code
<Catoptromancy> 2gbs of source
<hyper_ch> have fun compiling
<Catoptromancy> its easy with the right libs
<Catoptromancy> hehe
<hyper_ch> it takes some time
<Catoptromancy> not really
<Catoptromancy> I have 7 workspaces
<Catoptromancy> I just switch to another when one is busy
<thirdy_> 2gbs!?
<thirdy_> wat program??
<Catoptromancy> probably more
<Catoptromancy> actaully about 20 programs
<thirdy_> ho
<thirdy_> oh
<hyper_ch> well, you can't switch processors ^^
<Catoptromancy> ak my DVDs arent mounting
<Catoptromancy> I got 2 processors
<hyper_ch> why not?
<hyper_ch> well, 2 processors... 20 programms to compile ;)
<Catoptromancy> when I compile my CPU meter flatlines half way up
<Catoptromancy> so I can still use my other processor
<Catoptromancy> heh
<hyper_ch> me only got a single-core :(
<hyper_ch> dual core would be nice for vmware
<Catoptromancy> wow my DVD player is messed
<thirdy_> ok gonna reboot now
<Zvezdichko`away> restart -r now
<Zvezdichko`away> :)
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Catoptromancy> my first DVD came up fine
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: hmmm... is the second dvd misburnt?
<Catoptromancy> i hope not
<Catoptromancy> 3rd doesnt work either
<hyper_ch> I don't use dvds for backup... found them to be too unreliable
<Catoptromancy> now the 1st doesnt
<Catoptromancy> Im sure its on there
<Catoptromancy> first one mounted fine
<Catoptromancy> now none of them do
<hyper_ch> mount them manually
<Catoptromancy> dunno how
<Catoptromancy> never needed to
<hyper_ch> !mount | Catoptromancy
<ubotu> Catoptromancy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Catoptromancy> heh\
<Catoptromancy> im lazy
<Catoptromancy> I just added a "mount button" on my panel
<Catoptromancy> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Catoptromancy> dvds a cooking away
<noob> which package installer is there after I install xubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> xarchiver
<Catoptromancy> or synaptic
<Catoptromancy> I like using aptitude
<Zvezdichko`away> is anybody still here
<hepcat57> yup
<Zvezdichko`away> ;)
<hyper_ch> nope, I dieedd
<Zvezdichko`away> your uptime is over dude
<Zvezdichko`away> :)
<StOo> hey guys, i'm having trouble getting Xubuntu PPC on an old iMac
<StOo> it boots the LiveCD but it's _very_ slow to do so
<StOo> and once it finally gets to the desktop, it doesn't work at all
<StOo> trying to install or even open the filesystem results in it freezing
<StOo> any ideas?
<Zvezdichko`away> what CD did you use? Alternate ot desktop CD?
<StOo> desktop
<Zvezdichko`away> did the install finish successfully?
<StOo> the install won't start
<StOo> it boots the LiveCD, takes forever to get to the desktop
<StOo> if i double click "install" or anything else
<Zvezdichko`away> ok, try the alternate CD.
<StOo> it starts trying to draw the window
<StOo> then it just freezes
<Zvezdichko`away> hm...
<StOo> and the CD just spins very, very slowly
<StOo> i've burned the disc 3 times to 3 different types of CD-R and it's the same with all of them
<Zvezdichko`away> yes, same with me, but I was installing on an old PC not iMac
<Zvezdichko`away> ..
<Zvezdichko`away> yes, I know
<Zvezdichko`away> try with the Alternate CD
<StOo> ok alternate cd then
<StOo> i'll try that
<StOo> thanks
<Zvezdichko`away> oki
<Zvezdichko`away> np
<hepcat58> alternate works much better on older HW
<StOo> ok
<StOo> i'm downloading it now
<hepcat58> how much RAM?
<StOo> i can't remember.. i think i upgraded it to 512
<StOo> i don't think ram is the problem
<StOo> it runs OSX
<StOo> but it's very slow
<Zvezdichko`away> I also had the minimum ram with the desktop CD
<StOo> that's why i wanted to try xubuntu on it :)
<Zvezdichko`away> and it freezed
<Zvezdichko`away> I used Alternate CD
<StOo> ok
<Zvezdichko`away> StOo, you have to cope with the debian installer pal
<StOo> heh
<StOo> how hard can it be? :P
<Zvezdichko`away> it's not that hard
<Zvezdichko`away> but sometimes people think it's nightmare
<Zvezdichko`away> I don't know why, it's easy enough for me
<Zvezdichko`away> it may be difficult for you when it comes to your disk partitions
<E42>  hi anyone know hot to delete the "Inne" section ??? btw. inne means OTHER , there are some activators cause i was installing diablo2 and warcraft3 by wine . But i dont want this "directory" there
<E42> and here is a screen http://img400.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200706021545311024x768sov7.png
<grazie> StOo: I'm one of the few on the channel that run xubuntu on ppc. Give me a shout if you have any ppc specific problems.
<StOo> cheerz grazie
<hyper_ch> StOo: the debian installer hasn't all those fancy graphics that the desktop-based one has... but it's straight forward
<Zvezdichko`away> hyper_ch, I recommended him to use the alternate cd
<hepcat58> yeah i'm running xubuntu on 128mb...
<Zvezdichko`away> ;)
<Zvezdichko`away> I hope I'm right
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: I know
<StOo> hehe
<StOo> download just finished, burning it now
<E42> ok i got it
<Zvezdichko`away> OK, can you chat while installing?
<StOo> not really, the mac is in another room..
<StOo> i can run between rooms i guess :P
<Zvezdichko`away> yes, if there's any problem
<Zvezdichko`away> :0
<StOo> oh, also.. will i be able to get the airport card in the imac to work or is it unsupported?
<hepcat58> he's not installing Win, should be fine =P
<hyper_ch> StOo: well, either it is supported or it's not :)
<hyper_ch> StOo: you will see once it's installed
<StOo> yeah
<Zvezdichko`away> StOo, you should check whether it has driver support
<Zvezdichko`away> hyper_ch, it's not necessary the driver to be in the sources
<Zvezdichko`away> if it's not open source :)
<hyper_ch> ok, that airport card is not a wifi card?
<StOo> it is
<StOo> that's just apple's name for it
<hyper_ch> then either the kernel recognizes it or it won't
<StOo> fingers crossed then
<hyper_ch> StOo: google for   "ubuntu hardware" and you should end up in the hardware part of the wiki as first result... there you can check
<hepcat58> can't wait to beef up my system to a whole 256mb
<StOo> :D
<Zvezdichko`away> mv * /dev/null
* Zvezdichko`away slaps StOo what happened over there?
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`away: mv /* /dev/null   ^^
<Zvezdichko`away> yes :) that's freaking cool
<hyper_ch> we shouldn't post stuff like that here
<Zvezdichko`away> or it should be better sudo mv /* /dev/null
<Zvezdichko`away> yes, that's right. I hope nobody will try this
<hepcat58> why, what does it do?       XD
<hyper_ch> hepcat58: hmmm.... google for "sudo" "mv" and "/dev/null", then you will know
<hepcat58> was joking
<hyper_ch> I wasn't
<hyper_ch> ;)
<hepcat58> well thanks for the heads up :-P
<hepcat58> sudo rm /*
<StOo> it detected the airport card fine
<StOo> asking for the wep key.. i had to come in here to get it :P
<aabrahao> After samba installed, the smb:/// is not a valid location appears when click in a windows network
<Zvezdichko`away> what are you  talking about
<Zvezdichko`away> :1 http://kubuntu.org feisty/main kdelibs5 3.90.1-0ubuntu1 [85,5MB] 
<Zvezdichko`away> it's painfully slow
<hepcat58> has anyone run xubuntu off of a USB drive, just for the hell of it?
<Zvezdichko`away> just for the hell I don't know how to make the BIOS to boot
<hepcat58> i would think that's the main sticking point, yes
<Zvezdichko`away> otherwise I Like live distros
<Zvezdichko`away> especially Menuet OS
<hepcat57> any ideas why the add/remove dialog loads every time I start up?
<vidd_laptop> it was probably on when you logged off with "save session" checked
<hepcat57> oddly i don't even get that prompt...when I click the "quit" icon it just takes me back to the login screen and I have options for restart or shut down
<vidd_laptop> right-click on it and choose "properties"
<vidd_laptop> what is the default option?
<StOo> damn
<StOo> well it installed.. eventually
<vidd_laptop> StOo, what?
<StOo> but it's just freezing like it was with the livecd
<StOo> i start it up, and after about 5 mins of stalling it finally gets to the logon screen
<StOo> enter username and password and then it just freezes
<vidd_laptop> how much ram you have?
<StOo> 512mb
<StOo> it's an old, slow iMac G3.. but it runs OSX ffs.. it should be able to START Xubuntu :P
<vidd_laptop> what does dmsg tell you?
<StOo> sorry i don't know what dmsg is
<vidd_laptop> dmesg  sorry
<vidd_laptop> it is a file that tells you what the machine is doing....
<vidd_laptop> it stores the error message and such
<StOo> ok i should point out i'm pretty new at linux so you'll have to tell me how to get to that file :P
<vidd_laptop> do [ctr] [alt] [f2] 
<vidd_laptop> this SHOULD give you a command line terminal asking for username and password
<Zvezdichko`away> mmmmmmmm
<StOo> sorry i went to check on it
<StOo> it logs in eventually
<StOo> but it's the same as it was before
<Zvezdichko`away> and then?
<StOo> i.e. takes 10 mins to even start rendering a window
<Zvezdichko`away> strangr...
<Zvezdichko`away> with the alternate instal
<StOo> as if it's running at 1mhz or something
<StOo> SO slow
<StOo> so i have no idea what's wrong
<StOo> i even pulled the airport card out to see if it was that, but it didn't help
<Zvezdichko`away> no message? eh?
<StOo> and pulled one of the ram sticks to see if it didn't like it
<StOo> no, it's as if it's running fine, but for some reason is just incredibly slow
<StOo> something messed up somewhere :/
<Zvezdichko`away> does it get to the blue screen?
<StOo> yes
<ziosa> hi, i have a problem with configure matrox mga g200...help me
<vidd_laptop> did you run the x86 installer or the ppp installer?
<Zvezdichko`away> well, press ahead with the installation
<StOo> ppc
<Zvezdichko`away> ..
<Zvezdichko`away> to see
<StOo> it's installed already zvez
<StOo> install finished
<Zvezdichko`away> hm, does it boog
<Zvezdichko`away> boot?
<StOo> yes
<StOo> that's what i'm saying
<StOo> it boots
<StOo> very slowly
<StOo> i can login
<vidd_laptop> it just takes forever
<StOo> it takes about 5 mins just sitting there after i hit login
<StOo> then the desktop finally appears
<StOo> but it takes like 10 mins to render a window
<StOo> literally
<Zvezdichko`away> very strange...
<StOo> if i try to open home
<StOo> the parts of the window will start to draw
<Zvezdichko`away> and the load is slow, too?
<StOo> the load only seems to be slow once X starts
<StOo> might be something wrong with X
<Zvezdichko`away> ok
<Zvezdichko`away> strange...
<Zvezdichko`away> well
<Zvezdichko`away> see /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vidd_laptop> StOo, so its fine until x loads?
<StOo> well i can't be sure
<StOo> i'm gonna try the steps on this page
<StOo> this migth be the same as i'm getting
<StOo> http://www.yellowjug.com/mac/xubuntu-linux-on-imac-g3/
<Zvezdichko`away> oki
<Zvezdichko`away> :0
<aabrahao> After samba installed, the smb:/// is not a valid location appears when click in a windows network
<jgamio> somebody know how to listen radio ?
<Zvezdichko`away> yes, with XMMS.. add->url
<Zvezdichko`away> emmm
<jgamio> Zvezdichko`away: what is XMMS
<Zvezdichko`away> hepcat57
<Zvezdichko`away> what's up doc?
<ziosa> hi, i have a problem with configure matrox mga g200...help me!
<Zvezdichko`away> jgamio, something like WINAMP but it's for linux
<Zvezdichko`away> sudo aptitude install xmms
<jgamio> Zvezdichko`away: ok thank you
<hepcat57> only options I have for the "quit" icon are "quit", "Lock screen" and "quit + lock screen"
<Zvezdichko`away> hmmm...
<vidd_laptop> which one is the default (pre-selected)?
<Zvezdichko`away> you expect Reboot and Shut Down?
<hepcat57> default is quit (halt)
<Zvezdichko`away> yes
<hepcat57> just looking for a way to remove any "saved session" settings
<Zvezdichko`away> is it for Xfce?
<vidd_laptop> Zvezdichko`away, he isnt getting any options....when he clicks it, it seems to crash his x
<Zvezdichko`away> oh oh, I've missed it
<StOoOo> guess what i'm typing on :)
<hepcat57> osx
<StOoOo> wrong
<vidd_laptop> hepcat57, do you get any message in dmesg about xfce crashing?
<vidd_laptop> StOo, that page clear your issue?
<StOoOo> disabling DRI solved it
<StOoOo> it works fine now
<vidd_laptop> StOoOo, awesome
<StOoOo> yep
<Zvezdichko`away> great
<Zvezdichko`away> :)
<StOoOo> thanks for your help guys
<StOoOo> /slap stoo
<Zvezdichko`away> welcome to Linux
* hepcat57 shut down the xubuntu pc....time to head outside
<vidd_laptop> outside.....
<vidd_laptop> there are TREES outside....and birds....and
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Zvezdichko`away> and flying computers with ubuntu
<hepcat57> car console mod w/ ubuntu =P
<BFTD> hi all again
<Jester45> hi BFTD
<BFTD> hi, dang I'm still having troble with my laptop
<Jester45> whats wrong with it
<Jester45> on a defualt install is xorg accerated if glxinfo says i have direct rendering
<vidd_laptop> BFTD, what issue you having?
<BFTD> vidd_laptop It locks up just before the login screen, I see thew mouse cursor for a moment but then the screen goes black and starts to flicker
<vidd_laptop> BFTD, can you access the tty?
<BFTD> if I restart without shutting downthe laptop everything works fine
<BFTD> vidd_laptop nope, the laptop becomes unresponsive
<Jester45> while its flickering try pressing Crtl + Alt + F1
<Jester45> ok then
<BFTD> Jester45 I tried
<Jester45> what about before it flickers
<vidd_laptop> how old is the laptop?
<Jester45> try pressing it over and over again as soon as the Xubuntu loading page goes away
<BFTD> Jester no it doesn't allow me to move oever, in fact lets say I move to the tty durning boot up, it moves me back over to GUI
<BFTD> vidd_laptop about 2 years old
<vidd_laptop> does it use acpi?
<Jester45> have you thought about installing it as a server then adding the gui ? so that you can make the defualt boot a cli only incase this happens again
<BFTD> how do I tell?
<BFTD> Jester45 I did that in the first place and it still would lock up
<vidd_laptop> when you installed it, did you turn acpi off?
<BFTD> no
<BFTD> I get this error after I've logged in
<BFTD> "Could not look up internet address for (may laptops name), This will prevent Xfce from operating correctly.
<snyft> i was wondering if it is possible to mount xubuntu iso in windows with daemon tools and install it from there?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> you have to boot with the cd to install it
<snyft> oh :(
<Jester45> there is one thing that can install from windows but its not supported here offically
<Jester45> i will get a link
<snyft> thanks
<Pumpernickel> There's more than one.
<Pumpernickel> e.g; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<snyft> damn only 6.06
<hyper_ch> huhu Pumpernickel
<hyper_ch> huhu Jester45
<hyper_ch> huhu BFTD
<hyper_ch> huhu vidd_laptop
<Jester45> hi
<Pumpernickel> hyper_ch: Was there a point to that?
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: just saying hello to people that I "know" :)
* Jester45 feels special now
<Pumpernickel> 'huhu'?
<BFTD> how does one disable X from starting?
<Jester45> BFTD: you could use a livd cd and edit stuff
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: "huhu" is a German version for "hi"
<BFTD> or I could just go into recovery mode
<Pumpernickel> Ah.
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: you're not typing? !de | hyper ?
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> !codecs
<BFTD> How do I disable the splash screen?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pumpernickel> BFTD: `sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rc2.d/K13gdm`
<Pumpernickel> BFTD: For usplash, just remove the 'splash' option in grub.  You can do that at boot.
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: have you ever tried "sudo mv /* /dev/null"?
<Pumpernickel> Only from /dev/urandom.
<Jester45> i would like to point out that on http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html Wine is not a emulator
<Pumpernickel> And that was copying.
<hyper_ch> ;)
<BFTD> it works now
<BFTD> finally
<BFTD> all i did was disable splash and quite in the grub
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: how long was it copying?
<Pumpernickel> hyper_ch: Until I ^C'ed it.
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: why didn't you let it finish?
<Pumpernickel> It would've continued forever, without the interrupt.
<hyper_ch> !bug 1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<OGDA> testing testing, do you guy see this?
<BFTD> !!
<BFTD> loud and clear
<Merchelo> no, i didn't see anything.
<hyper_ch> OGDA: nope, I see nothing
<OGDA> haha
<OGDA> how do I set my laptop to shutdown when I press the power button
<OGDA> ?
<hyper_ch> what does it do when you press it now?
<OGDA> nothing
<OGDA> oh come one, it works on my desktop
<Jester45> becuase on the desktop the power button is probly controlling the BIOS
<OGDA> pity
<snyft> hm you have to install xubuntu from textmode?
<snyft> no ubuntu style as in loading cd and then install it from cd while surfing or whatever
<Pumpernickel> If you just press it, it generates an ACPI event.  Holding it down for awhile might force it to shutdown.
<Pumpernickel> snyft: Both are available, as they are with Ubuntu.
<snyft> damn then it must be that alternate install i downloaded
<snyft> can you burn xubuntu to a dvd?
<BFTD> snyft yes
<BFTD> Pumpernickel I know that
<BFTD> but I always liked turnign my system off via the power button
<BFTD> it just saved me time
<hyper_ch> !bug 1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Merchelo> yes?
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: yes?
<aabrahao> hi, how can I change permission in all directory, subdirectory and files
<aabrahao> ?
<ctgPi> aabrahao: chmod -R ...
<zutme> So I'm trying to install xubuntu on my laptop and it can't detect my wireless card. It says I may need to load a specail module and to do it I have to go back to the network hardware detection step. But if I go back to that step theres no option given to me regarding loading additional modules. I'm using the alternate installer cd version 7.04
<hyper_ch> zutme: what wifi card have you got?
<hyper_ch> zutme: do you have the desktop cd running?
<zutme> well the chipset is rtl8180 which i hear ubuntu supports
<zutme> the actual card is a netgear ma521
<hyper_ch> !wifi | zutme
<ubotu> zutme: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hyper_ch> zutme: you can check there whether it's supported
<hyper_ch> zutme: if not, you may want to search www.ubuntuforums.org --> maybe there's a howto on how to get it working
<Jester45> can i have html import a .txt file so that i can update all my html just by changing the .txt file
<zutme> it says its been supported since edgy
<hyper_ch> Jester45: does your server support php?
<Jester45> yes
<hyper_ch> zutme: and it does not run with the desktop cd?
<hyper_ch> then you can make a simple include call
<hyper_ch> zutme: rename the .html file to .php
<zutme> hyper_ch, im using the alternate disk cause the laptop is a tad slow
<hyper_ch> and where you want to have the text content included do:   <?php include('text.txt'); ?>
<Jester45> hyper_ch: was that last line for me?
<Jester45> thats what i was looking for
<hyper_ch> zutme: well, if it is said that it's supported it should be running out of the box
<hyper_ch> Jester45: yes, that renaming was for you
<Jester45> just add that and rename it
<zutme> hyper_ch, even on the alternate?
<Jester45> thank you so much you saved me much editing time
<hyper_ch> Jester45: yes... or you can tell apache that .html files shall be parsed as .php
<hyper_ch> Jester45: with includes you can also make commno layouts and stuff
<Jester45> well i got css
<hyper_ch> Jester45: include a header file and footer file which contains all the site layout :)
<hyper_ch> zutme: during the install there's a wifi detector
<hyper_ch> zutme: it should recognize your card... just make sure the ethernet card isn't plugged in so that the wifi connection is really configured
<hyper_ch> Jester45: well, includes don't hinder css :)
<hyper_ch> but the thegeneral layout can be put into an include file
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I meant something like that:  http://phpfi.com/238896
<hyper_ch> Jester45: you see in the heater and footer file you have the basic layout of the site...
<Jester45> ok
<hyper_ch> so you can still use CSS :) but you have the layout of your page in two files...
<hyper_ch> Jester45: this is still basic but a first step to real templating ;)
<Jester45> ok
<hyper_ch> Jester45: php is great ;)
<Jester45> see i was lloking for a equalent of bash's $somevar
<Jester45> and i found it
<hyper_ch> well, php is far more than just includes... for that you could have SSI
<snyft> ok i was wondering how to do this. i want to run a ftp-server on my server with glftpd and i want to share some folders that i have on my other main windows comp. is it only to share them on the network and then add them to glftpd or how do i do?
<ochosi> hi, on booting feisty i receive the error "ata1.00: SET of native returned 0, expected"; everything seems to be ok, but what does this error mean? (couldn't find an answer in the ubuntuforums)
<Jester45> !samba| snyft
<ubotu> snyft: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<snyft> thanks
<Jester45> hyper_ch: could you look at this http://vidd.homelinux.net:8080/jester/ and tell me why on the right side the text doesnt wrap Hello starts the include
<Jester45> the css is at http://vidd.homelinux.net:8080/jester/style.css
<Zvezdichko`away> what the hell is going on here
<hyper_ch> Jester45: well, it's a long word that hello........ that will not be wrapped
<Jester45> is that the only reason?
<Jester45> stupid me
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I guess so
<Jester45> yep that was it
<Jester45> thanks i would of spent a while on that
* hyper_ch is not a designer but programmer ^^
* Jester45 is a movie watcher 
<Zvezdichko`away> lol
<Jester45> how do i change swapiness?
<hyper_ch> the what?
<Eagle_101> Does anyone know where synaptic installs Kompare by default? (the file path of it)
<Jester45> find the package in synaptic and right click then goto properties then go to the files tab
<Eagle_101> ok thanks
<Jester45> anyone here played spring?
<BFTD> hi all
<BFTD> oh and thanks all for your help earlier
<BFTD> how can I "print to PDF"?
<DaBeowulf> Hello, I bet Xubuntu can make better use of my 1GB Ram and maybe even my shoddy GF FX 5200 than Win98SE can.
<DaBeowulf> I booted from the DapperDrake AMD64 Desktop CD, and hoped to get to access the files on my HDD but I had no luck so far.
<Merchelo> !samba | DaBeowulf
<ubotu> DaBeowulf: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DaBeowulf> So the disks app under 'system' won't do the trick?
<DaBeowulf> And thanks for the reply.
<Merchelo> wait, i'm wrong, samba is to do with sharing windows files over a network
<bio_> Can you help me boost my volume?
<bio_> the control in the panel is top
<bio_> the speakers are all the way up
<bio_> the high-level software volume is top
<BFTD> bio_ open terminal
<bio_> yes
<BFTD> type in "alsamixer
<BFTD> without that quote
<bio_> there it is
<bio_> PCM
<bio_> sweet
<bio_> BFTD, thanks, that is exactly what I was looking for!
<DaBeowulf> can xfmedia play streams from the get-go?
<BFTD> no problem
<bio_> goodnight, and may I offer a happy Ron Paul '08 to you!
<Merchelo> DaBeowulf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BFTD> who's Ron Paul?
<DaBeowulf> Whee, thanks.
<DaBeowulf> And why can't I update the 'locate' database? It says I lack the rights, I wasn't asked for any login when I booted anyway.
<Merchelo> what command were you running?
<DaBeowulf> updatedb I think
<DaBeowulf> I also can't run banner or fortune, the two games under usr/games
<DaBeowulf> I had no luck getting xfmedia to play a stream from http://www.slayradio.org so far.
<Pumpernickel> You're trying to update the slocate db, which is stored on a read-only filesystem?
<Pumpernickel> That sounds a bit counter-intuitive.
<DaBeowulf> \o/ My HD is accessable, thank you Merchelo!
<Merchelo> NP
<DaBeowulf> Also it doesn't appear to play MP3s? :S
<Pumpernickel> Licensing problem; the codec isn't installed by default.
<DaBeowulf> I see.
<DaBeowulf> Damn should have encoded to ogg more. >_<
<DaBeowulf> What about aacPlus?
<DaBeowulf> But neither Banner nor Fortune running is strange, I mean why are they supplied with the CD then?
<BFTD> the download manager on FF3 sucks
<DaBeowulf> Oh, okay Pumpernickel, how to store the updated DB elsewhere then and make locate use it?
<DaBeowulf> And Counter-Intuitive is my second name.
<BFTD> is it?
<DaBeowulf> Oh I don't get the ASCII chars with Alt + Numpad :|
<Catoptromancy_> ak
<Catoptromancy_> some reason moving a file aroung my FAT32 partition doesnt move the file
<Catoptromancy_> it just copies it
<Catoptromancy_> it acts like 2 folders on the same partition are seperate drives
<snyft> ok so i got this error after installing xubuntu. i disabled the harddrive to boot from so i could boot up the xubuntu install cd. then when it finished i added it again. and now i get "error cant find operating system" but if i boot with the cd and choose boot from first hd i get to grub and can choose
<snyft> any ideas?
<BFTD> configure: error: QTDIR environment variable must be set
<BFTD> dang, how do I fix that?
<rijo> Hello. I just installed xubuntu on my laptop. But when I boot into xubuntu, the network doesnt work (altho i think it did in the installation). The sttings looks alright.. Just got dhcp behind a odinary broadband router.. What could be wron?
<snyft> i hade the same error
<snyft> i forgot to plug in the cable in the router :p
<T`> anyone here know if it would matter if you had a fx5200 nvidia card or a $600 vid card if you are only using it for your desktop in 2d mode with twinview?
<rijo> when i run ifconfig i get both "eth0" and "eth0:avah" .. what is avah?
<T`> rijo, avahi is some new type of protocol they added
<T`> i think you can talk to other computers in your subnet just like windows network sharing
<rijo> shoudnt my ip adress be after eth0? i dont see an ip anywhere :S
<T`> it should be if you ar eusing eth0
<rijo> im supposed to. IS there any reconfigure utility i can run?
<TheSheep> rijo: system->network
<rijo> TheSheep, cant do much there
<TheSheep> rijo: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<rijo> says No DHCPOFFERS received
<rijo> what that mean
<StOoOo> hey guys, is there a Flash Player 9 plugin for PPC?
<Merchelo> rijo: wifi or connected to it
<TheSheep> rijo: this means that there is a dhcp server in your network that responds to "give me an ip address" requestst with "go away, you won't get anythning"
<TheSheep> StOoOo: I think not
<rijo> TheSheep, oh lol. But what can i do bout it. Works from my desktop ubuntu machine. so why not on xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2007-06-03
<TheSheep> rijo: maybe you need to configure your router and add the mac of your laptop to it, to allow connecting, or increase the limit on the number of computers that can connect at a time?
<DaBeowulf> Wow I'm puzzled. I downloaded the Linux www.adom.de version unpacked it and when I want to execute the program it says:
<DaBeowulf> Huh did that paste thing work?
<DaBeowulf> Anyway here: Failed to execute child process "/home/ubuntu/Desktop/adom/adom" (No such file or directory).
<DaBeowulf> But what did I try to execute then?
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: I think that adom is in the repositories
<TheSheep> !info adom
<ubotu> Package adom does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> or not
<DaBeowulf> What would that mean 'in the repositories'?
<DaBeowulf> Anyway why does it tell me it's not there when I try to execute it? O_o
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: how did you run it?
<TheSheep> (try to run)
<DaBeowulf> double click or right click -> execute
<DaBeowulf> Is it because I only booted the OS from the CD?
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: no, open a terminal and try to run it from there
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: you see, adom i s text-mode game, it needs a terminal to run
<TheSheep> (although the error message is weird)
<DaBeowulf> what is the command? when I type adom it says command not found although dir shows it
<DaBeowulf> among the readmes and stuff
<TheSheep> cd Desktop/adom
<TheSheep> and then
<TheSheep> ./adom
<DaBeowulf> "No such file or directory
<StOoOo> TheSheep: cheers. i found gnash can play (very) simple flash stuff and they're working on youtube support - sudo aptitude install mozilla-plugin-gnash :)
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: fun
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: does 'ls' show it?
<DaBeowulf> it does in green
<DaBeowulf> as does dir (just not in green) like I said.
<DaBeowulf> I don't think that's fun, though. :|
<DaBeowulf> Weird maybe.
<DaBeowulf> Hmm, I've thrown the mount point to my Win HDD onto the desktop as well. Maybe it doesn't like that.
<snyft> yo
<snyft> anyone that can tell what bootable flag does?
<DaBeowulf> I'll try a fresh boot and not making my HDD accessable..
<TheSheep> snyft: on old computers allows to boot from that partition
<snyft> ok
<snyft> i chose yes seemed like a safe bet :d
<xubuntu-live-use> hello, i'm curious, is there a way to get icons to preview the file like gnome does in ubuntu?
<xubuntu-live-use> for instance, if the file is a video or a picture, it will be a slightly large icon with a snapshot/preview of the file.
<TheSheep> xubuntu-live-use: yes, you just need the thumbnailer for that particular kind of files installed
<TheSheep> xubuntu-live-use: there is a thumbnailer for images installed by default
<TheSheep> xubuntu-live-use: the thumbnailer for movies is included in the totem package
<xubuntu-live-use> so, i need  to specify that these thumbnailer apps run at startup?
<Catoptromancy> mine work by default
<Catoptromancy> should be something in preferences or view
<TheSheep> xubuntu-live-use: no, you just need to have them installed
<TheSheep> xubuntu-live-use: you don't have thumbnails for images?
<xubuntu-live-use> TheSheep: nope, i've put some movies and pics on the desktop to test this.
<xubuntu-live-use> perhaps i'm using an outdated xubuntu live cd?
<TheSheep> I think that pictures worked always
<TheSheep> maybe not on the desktop
<hydan> TheSheep: doesn't work in the File Manager either.
<hydan> what app should i install?
<hydan> xzgv?
<TheSheep> hydan: the picture thumbnailer should be installed together with thunar
<hydan> i'm using the latest xubuntu, v. 7.04
<hydan> i'm sorry if i'm annoying.
<hydan> i'm trying not to be.
<hydan> what settings menu would allow me to specify if i want thumbnails?
<TheSheep> hydan: open the file manager, go to edit->preferences
<TheSheep> hydan: there should be a checkbox next to 'show thumbnails'
<hydan> it's checked to show them
<TheSheep> hydan: what kind of images are these?
<hydan> .jpg and an ogg theora video
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> should work
<hydan> hmm, oh well.
<hydan> thanks. i won't ask again, unless i install ;)
<hydan> h/e, if i've already got a copy of ubuntu, i suppose i could simply install xubunt-desktop.
<snyft> how do you configurate grub?
<snyft> because when i start my computer i get "error cant find operating system" but when i boot from xubuntu and choose boot from first hard drive i can get to grub
<xubuntu-live-use> to whomever: why is xfce considered faster than gnome?
<spaceraver>  hmm, i have hosed my system (again)
<crimsun> xubuntu-live-use: it has a smaller in-memory and cpu-time footprint by default.
<spaceraver> think it's the NTFS-3G drivers.. but how do i get to the cli and remove it??
<xubuntu-live-use> well, thanks for the help today. bbl :)
<xubuntu-live-use> /exit
<Jester45>  !seen vidd_laptop
<snyft> nobody that can help with my problem?
<Jester45> whats your problem
<snyft> ok so i got this error after installing xubuntu. i disabled the harddrive to boot from so i could boot up the xubuntu install cd. then when it finished i added it again. and now i get "error cant find operating system" but if i boot with the cd and choose boot from first hd i get to grub and can choose what to boot.
<Jester45> looks like somthing got erased on the harddrive
<snyft> it cant be the bootorder in grub?
<snyft> or something like that.
<snyft> i even tried reformating and reinstall xubuntu
<snyft> dident help
<Jester45> hummm...
<snyft> can it be because i enabled bootflag? :s
<snyft> it was set to no by default but i changed it to yes.
<Jester45> maybe try in #ubuntu this doesnt seem to be xubuntu spefic
<snyft> ok
<Jester45> well you would need to be bootable to boot
<snyft> bah.
<jgamio> Somebody know what is the yeld
<dchagwood> Does anyone here know of a PS/2 keyboard bug?  I've tried 2 different one and I get the same problem.  No keyboard input after the kernel starts.
<Jester45> hey vidd
<Jester45> im done with my site
<vidd> cool
<Jester45> unless i think of somthing to add but other than that its compelete
<vidd> this is not the room to talk about it
<Jester45> i guess not
<kalikiana> Anyone here familiar with perl? Where can I set module paths?
* kalikiana also has a new website. :P
<tuppa> hrm
<tuppa> perhaps my search-fu failed me
<tuppa> but how does one drive a WPA wifi connection with xubuntu?
<tuppa> i.e. is there a network-manager subtitute for xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> tuppa: wifi-radar, although it's not installed by default.
<snt> can somebody help me with grub?
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<snt> well i want to see all hds or something like that in grub
<kalikiana_> snt, It has tab completion, you could try typing '/dev/' and pressing tab.
<snt> oh ok
* kalikiana_ knows not too much of grub, though.
<snt> it dident work
<snt> it just repeats /dev/
<kalikiana_> Hm.. and if you type just '/dev'?
<snt> dident work either
<kalikiana_> I'm sorry, I don't know any better then.
<snt> :(
<Jester45> try /dev/h<tab>
<R[a] ndom> or just ls /dev/sd*
<mboso_> I set my default XTerm font size to large in my Xdefaults file. when I use Alt+2 to launch an xterm it works, but when I use a keyboard shortcut I created (alt+f1) it still uses the old size. How can I make the change apply to the keyboard short cut as well?
<h3ath> i need some help getting aurora gtk theme installed.
<h3ath> at the end of configuring i get this message:  configure: error: "GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora"
<h3ath> and i do believe i have all the gtk packages.
<Pumpernickel> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2529 kB, installed size 9120 kB
<Jester45> anyone here know of a linux compatible portable media player?
<vidd> Jester45, http://tuxmobil.org
<lunixman> xubuntu rocks!
<siimo> hi anyone using gutsy gibbon.. notice the xfce panel launchers icons are weirdly getting zoomed in gutsy
<Pumpernickel> Gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1.  This sounds more like a bug, though, which should be filed in launchpad.
<Jester45> gusty isnt alpha yet dont expect to many things to work perfectly
<siimo> yeah not complaining...
<Jester45> Pumpernickel: is it aplha yet?
<siimo> Pumpernickel: what is interesting that the icons looks fine if your panel width is fat but if i make it really small like 25 then instad of icons reducing size they dont fit inside and their edges disappear
<Pumpernickel> No, it's not alpha yet.  There should be a test cd image spun out by the end of this week, but that'd be the first.
<edgarin> Hi people
<edgarin> some people in the channel?
<Catoptromancy> 69 people
<edgarin> cool!
<edgarin> I have a problem
<edgarin> I have a laptop Dell Latitude D300XT
<edgarin> PII 300mhz with 128mb RAM
<edgarin> but the installation hangs
<edgarin> you have some idea?
<edgarin> <edgarin> I have a problem
<edgarin> <edgarin> I have a laptop Dell Latitude D300XT
<edgarin> <edgarin> PII 300mhz with 128mb RAM
<edgarin> <edgarin> but the installation hangs
<edgarin> <edgarin> you have some idea?
<aabrahao> Hi, How can I install apache with all modules, including php?
<cinvoke> hello? anyone in here?
<Jester45> a few
<cinvoke> so quiet
<Jester45> its kinda late
<Jester45> at least for europe
<cinvoke> o
<cinvoke> not sure if u can help, or where i can go for help, but i cant seem to figure out what soundcard, and driver i have/need
<Jester45> !spreadsheets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spreadsheets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> :(
<Jester45> you can try in #ubuntu its more alive
<j1mc> cinvoke: what is the problem?
<j1mc> aabrahao: this may help you: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<j1mc> if that page references "gedit" you may replace it with "mousepad" for a graphical installation.
<j1mc> err... a graphical UI text editor.
<aabrahao> <j1mc>  thanks
<j1mc> you are welcome.  it is a pretty handy basic "getting started" guide...
<hyper__ch> hiho
<Nikilos> Hi everyone
<j1mc> hi Nikilos
<Nikilos> I have been trying to install a theme on Xubuntu, but it doesn't seem to be working
<Nikilos> Can anyone help me?
<j1mc> hmmm... ok.
<j1mc> i'll try
<j1mc> where are you trying to install the theme?  what folder?
<Nikilos> Well, I've tried /usr/shared/themes and /home/%user%/.themes
<Nikilos> Both don't work
<j1mc> ok.  how did you "unpack" the theme files, did you use ... i think it's called xarchiver?
<j1mc> ... you're trying to add the files to the right folders, though.
<Nikilos> Yes, I used Xarchiver
<j1mc> actually, i think it's /usr/share/themes... (not /usr/share...)
<j1mc> i mean, not /usr/shareD
<j1mc> but anyway... :)
<j1mc> one thing to check is that you mark the check box that says to use the full path (when you unpack the file)
<hyper__ch> j1mc: where can you download the ubuntu packages from?
<j1mc> hyper__ch: which ubuntu packages?
<hyper__ch> j1mc: the ones you can install through apt
<j1mc> hyper__ch: you mean, where does ubuntu store the .deb files that you download through apt?
<hyper__ch> j1mc: no, where I can download the .deb files from the ubuntu repos
<j1mc> hyper__ch: do you want to download all of them, or just a specific one or two?
<j1mc> Nikilos: did my comment help?
<hyper__ch> j1mc: I just want to know where they can be downloaded from :)
<j1mc> i know how you can DL individual packages... (hold on a sec... i'll give an example)
<j1mc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search
<j1mc> you can search for packages there
<hyper__ch> j1mc: all I know is a web adress for a browser to point to that can be used to download the .deb packages
<j1mc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/amd64/xfce4-panel/4.4.1-1ubuntu1
<j1mc> that's where you could get the .deb for xfce4-panel
<Nikilos> I'd like to install this theme here: http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/etude-4?content=54509 but failed to do so
<hyper__ch> j1mc: found now this:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/  that's simpler to use
<j1mc> hyper__ch: that should let you see the packages, but i don't think it will let you install them.
<j1mc> or download them... not from there, anyway.
<hyper__ch> j1mc: it does.... it finally lists the mirrors and from there you can then download the .debs
<j1mc> Nikilos: when you open up xarchiver, do you see two check boxes along the lower right-hand side?
<j1mc> hyper__ch: oh, cool.  :)
<Nikilos> Let me check...
<hyper__ch> it looks exactely the same as the package thingy for debian :)
<Nikilos> No, I don't see two check boxes
<j1mc> Nikilos: give me a moment...
<hyper__ch> since I enabled uPnP in KTorrent it runs really neatly :)
<j1mc> Nikilos: ok... when you select the tar.bz2 file in xarchiver... and then go to extract it, you should see the check boxes
<j1mc> does one of the check boxes say, "recreate folders" or "use full path" or something similar?
<Nikilos> "Extract Here" or "Extract To"?
<j1mc> try Extract To
<Nikilos> It says "Files to Extract" and the options are "All" and "Only Selected"
<j1mc> ok, select all...
<j1mc> then what happens
<Nikilos> Well, it extracts all the files to a specified location
<j1mc> when you open up that extracted folder, what's inside of it
<Nikilos> Another folder called etude-4.6
<j1mc> and what's inside of that folder?
<Nikilos> Another folder called xfwm4
<j1mc> ok... cool.
<j1mc> so what is the name of the folder that you pasted into your /usr/share/themes folder?
<Nikilos> I actually deleted that folder a bit ago
<Nikilos> So I don't remember
<j1mc> ok, well... try pasting the e-tude... folder into the appropriate location.
<Nikilos> Which is /usr/share/themes, correct?
<j1mc> yes
<Nikilos> And do I run User Interface Settings now?
<j1mc> or you should be able to just go to your home directory and type "mkdir .themes"
<j1mc> and install the folder there.
<Nikilos> Do I type that in Terminal?
<j1mc> yes
<Nikilos> Ok, I have the folder in .themes now
<j1mc> ok.  is it in your user interface chooser option list?
* j1mc hopes that it is...
<Nikilos> Should the folder order be like this?  /.themes/etude-4.6/xfwm4?
<j1mc> yeah, i think so
<Nikilos> Because it's not showing up in the list
<j1mc> hmmmm....
<Nikilos> Is there any reason for it not to show up?
<j1mc> Nikilos: can you check the XFCE Window Manager settings (not User Interface Settings).
<Nikilos> Sure
<Nikilos> Ok, it's up
<j1mc> w00t!
<j1mc> it was in the window manager settings?
<Nikilos> Er, it's in the Manager Settings, yes
<Nikilos> OH
<Nikilos> There we go
<j1mc> :D
<Nikilos> Thank you so much!
<j1mc> yw!
<j1mc> btw, i found the answer here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=449229
<Nikilos> Thanks again!
<j1mc> it is difficult for me to help with xubuntu when i'm running gnome on top of debian on my dsktop, so i think i need to put xubuntu on it.  :)
<Nikilos> Indeed
<j1mc> take care.
<j1mc> i'm going to sleep
<hyper__ch> j1mc: you run gnome????????? ;)
<hyper__ch> veto
<j1mc> hyper__ch: only because i wanted better samba support
<j1mc> and i'm going to wipe it in the next few days
<hyper__ch> ok :)
<hyper__ch> how is deb 4.0?
<j1mc> it's been good.
<j1mc> i'm actually running "lenny" which is the new name for debian testing.
<j1mc> it's pretty much the same as etch right now, though.
<hyper__ch> is it usable as desktop-os?
<j1mc> nothing too drastially different.
<j1mc> i would say yes.  definitely.
<hyper__ch> ok... I still tend to think debian is great for servers and ubuntu great for desktops :)
<j1mc> yeah, ubuntu has a slight edge on the desktop, but the latest debians still have a lot going for them on the desktop.
<hyper__ch> goodnight then :)
<j1mc> good night!
<hyper_ch> lol:   "defenestration" -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/g/images/167727/1_Defenestration.GIF
<Raging_Hog> hehehe
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> = (
<Catoptromancy> I had pure ubuntu for a month and had to dualboot
<TehRealNexGen> hi does anyone know which file is used to edit shortcuts?
<TehRealNexGen> keyboard shortcuts
<hyper_ch> TehRealNexGen: applicatiosn --> settings --> keyboard settings :) what do you need to edit the file for?
<TehRealNexGen> to use button 4 on my mouse to switch to next workspace
<TehRealNexGen> and alt
<TehRealNexGen> button 4 and 5 is my scroll wheel btw
<hyper_ch> TehRealNexGen: then I guess it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hyper_ch> I guess I'm wrong on that
<hyper_ch> !record
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !screencast
<ubotu> Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<rimmington> !xubuntu-system-tools
<rimmington> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<SomeKindOfMonste> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<SomeKindOfMonste> none of them is in xunbuntu
<grazie> SomeKindOfMonste: All them can be installed. For example
<grazie> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<grazie> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<totalwormage> (is the universe repo enabled?)
<thirdy_> wats the command to reg my nick?
<thirdy_> grazie,
<Merchelo> /msg nickserv register <password>
<hyper_ch> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<thirdy_> grazie: check this out, http://main.thirdy.freehostia.com/Thirdy%20likes%20linux.html
<thirdy_> hyper_ch: http://main.thirdy.freehostia.com/Thirdy%20likes%20linux.html
<thirdy_> Merchelo: http://main.thirdy.freehostia.com/Thirdy%20likes%20linux.html
<hyper_ch> not good to have spaces in a the URL
<thirdy_> not good for browsers?
<hyper_ch> nope
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: why not?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: many reasons :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: name one
<hyper_ch> it looks ugly :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you can type normal space there too
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: and it will work
<hyper_ch> but then a lot of programs don't recognize it as url
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: that's not the browser's problem
<thirdy_> bros, wat do think bout wat I wrote?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: it is... when you click on it the browser doesn't have the right url
<hyper_ch> thirdy_: why making another site for that? most of that has already been covered on countless sites and I tend to think ahving it all in one place would be much better
<thirdy_> hyper_ch: can you tell some of those sites?
<hyper_ch> www.ubuntuguide.org
<hyper_ch> www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<hyper_ch> and many other smalls...
<hyper_ch> thirdy_: I don't want to stop you from creating one... I just want to point out that there are already huge ressources available :)
<thirdy_> thats one of my probs
<thirdy_> there are tooo many
<thirdy_> and too huge
<hyper_ch> I think ubunguguide and psychocat give a fair overview for starters
<tripppy> is there a hardware chart/guide for ubuntu installs? like a flowchart or something?
<thirdy_> yeah, maybe I just don't read a lot
<thirdy_> don't like reading that much
<thirdy_> I have a new 128mb geforce4
<thirdy_> and ice pointer in penguin racer is still sloowwww
<hyper_ch> tripppy: what do you mean?
<hyper_ch> thirdy_: do you have the proprietary nvidia drivers installed?
<tripppy> hyper_ch, well i have ALOT of hardware and i would like a guide or somehing so i can plug in some hardware specs and get a recommended ubuntu install
<thirdy_> haven't installed anything bout drivers here in linux
<tripppy> ie a P3600 with 128 ram and 256mb hardrive
<hyper_ch> tripppy: I don't know what you mean... either your hardware will be recognized or it won't
<tripppy> no more about the type of install. xubuntu , ubuntun, kubuntun, server etc...
<hyper_ch> tripppy: and for some hardware like webcams and wifi card you try to get those running with alternate stuff... but mostly it's go or no-go
<thirdy_> hyper_ch: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/FPS_Games
<hyper_ch> tripppy: you can't install it on that computer... 256mb disk is too slow
<hyper_ch> too low I mean
<thirdy_> what should I get?
<hyper_ch> thirdy_: how should I know?
<tripppy> hyper_ch, same hardware but a bigger HDD? could i run xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> with a hd of 256mb you should consider using DamnSmallLInux or featherlinux
<thirdy_> dats my prob
<tripppy> yeah i know...
<hyper_ch> tripppy: yes, xubuntu would be the only one... but even 128 mb ram are quite low
<tripppy> kk
<thirdy_> I'll have to try it, install it
<hyper_ch> you'd be better of using dsl or feather....
<tripppy> yeah i know. i use DSL alot.
<thirdy_> only to find out that my system doesn't like it
<tripppy> well i used to
<tripppy> i have it installed on my 128flash card.
<tripppy> so would 512mb ram. 10gig HDD and a PIII 600mhz. run xubuntu well?
<hyper_ch> yes, that should be fine
<tripppy> im reading here -> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<tripppy> mini cd... cool
<tripppy> soooo what do these installs after downloading those suggested packages?
<tripppy> take up in size?
<tripppy> sorry stoned.
<hyper_ch> tripppy: dunno
<thirdy_> is there testmyhardware.com for linux?
<tripppy> dam...
<tripppy> yeha?
<thirdy_> aside from beryl what else is "wow"?
<tripppy> compiz
<thirdy_> is it lighter?
<thirdy_> I have 128vram
<thirdy_> 1.1duron
<thirdy_> 256ram
<tripppy> no. its using way to much. plus im in ubuntu
<thirdy_> so ubuntu is a plus for fat?
<thirdy_> I min heavier for your comp
<Ramla> xfwm's compositing is nice.
<Ramla> settings -> window manager tweaks -> compositor tab
<TheSheep> linux doesn't actaully have lots of "wow", it just works
<TheSheep> beryl/compiz is an exception -- in both of these statements ;)
<thirdy_> Only beryl and compiz is the wow?
<thirdy_> wat else?
<TheSheep> quoth the sheep: nothing more
<thirdy_> Metacity
<thirdy_> Only for GNOME?
<thirdy_> wats for KDE?
<TheSheep> not sure, but you can use metacity with xfce too
<TheSheep> it's just the window manager
<TheSheep> instead of xfwm4
<thirdy_> OK I'm new to all these term
<thirdy_> *terms
<TheSheep> thirdy_: window manager is the part that is responsible for drawing and positioning the windows
<thirdy_> TheSheep: can you give me a quick big picture of linux?
<thirdy_> ok lets start with wat composes xubuntu?
<thirdy_> haha, did vista imitated?
<thirdy_> Desktop Window Manager
<TheSheep> thirdy_: all the systems take from each other, you can't tell anymore what was invented where
<TheSheep> thirdy_: there are lots of parts, best read the dekstop guide or some other introductory book
<thirdy_> I wish there a distro dat gives all the linux newbie all he needs to become a linux pro
<TheSheep> thirdy_: you won't become a linux pro by hanging to a single distro
<TheSheep> thirdy_: one of the main points of linux is diversity
<thirdy_> ok, so wats my window manager?
<thirdy_> ALT+F2
<thirdy_> then wat?
<aabrahao> hi, How Can a fix broken packages? Via synaptic in edit fix bronken packages is not resolving
<TheSheep> xfwm4
<thirdy_> I'm using xubuntu, then installed kununtu-desktop
<TheSheep> thirdy_: but if you see windows, then it's already running
<TheSheep> aabrahao: "broken"?
<thirdy_> so that the command to use wen I'm in the console modE?
<TheSheep> thirdy_: no, that's a command that is used automatically when you're logging in and starting the whole graphical desktop
<aabrahao> <TheSheep> yes, broken
<TheSheep> aabrahao: broken how?
<thirdy_> I can't run KWin
<aabrahao> <TheSheep> in synaptic when I mark a package to remove, for exemple, the error is Could Not Aplly changes, fix broken packages first. Then I go to edit fix broken packages and hen appears a unable to correct dendencies
<TheSheep> aabrahao: close synaptic, open terminal and type 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<aabrahao> <TheSheep> sill the same eror
<thirdy_> TheSheep: window manager == edit UI?
<thirdy_> I wanna every program to appear in my desktop
<thirdy_> how can I do that?
<GrueTamer> thirdy_: what do you mean? just like, desktop icons, or what
<thirdy_> yeah, Is there an editor or something like that?
<thirdy_> GrueTamer, with some effects
<thirdy_> =)
<GrueTamer> and that means...
* GrueTamer just woke up
<GrueTamer> i remember that making icons wasnt difficult, hold on, ill launch X once i have breakfast in front of me
<GrueTamer> thirdy__: sorry, ive been trying to figure out how to add icons in xfce (i assume youre in xfce), and i dont remember how
<TheSheep> GrueTamer: to menu or to desktop?
<TheSheep> or to panel...
<thirdy__> GrueTamer, I'm using KDE
<thirdy__> I installed kubuntu-desktop
<GrueTamer> oh
<thirdy__> someone got my nick
<thirdy__> how do I get it back?
<thirdy__> I've registered my nick
<GrueTamer> you can log in with /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<TheSheep> thirdy__: you never logged out, you're here with two nicks now
<thirdy__> oh
<thirdy__> ok
* GrueTamer was gonna wait and see what happened ;)
<thirdy__> Ok so how bout autoplaying an mp3 wen you start KDE?
<GrueTamer> theres an option for that somewhere...
<GrueTamer> since ive installed kde for the fun of it, ill launch that now, gimme a minute
<GrueTamer> thirdy__: in the control center, go to multimedia and sound, then system notifications
<GrueTamer> but it might not work with mp3 files
<thirdy__> ok, any good sound file converter?
<thirdy__> mp3 to .ogg
<lunixman> hello
<lunixman> what should i type in the command prompt for ubuntu to detect my other partitions? i have other partitions in a single harddrive
<TheSheep> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TheSheep> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<grazie> lunixman: "sudo fdisk -l" is the usual way to list partitions
<lunixman> grazie: i already tried that, but it only listed my partitions, it didnt make them accessible through my /media folder
<grazie> lunixman: then you have to mount manually or add entries to /etc/fstab as above ^^
<lunixman> how do i mount manually?
<lunixman> through the command prompt
<lunixman> last time i remember some guy gave me a command
<lunixman> and it automatically installed my extra drive
<Cinnander> man mount
<grazie> lunixman: "sudo mount /dev/hdx /media/mount-dir" where hdx=partition device and mount-dir is the mount dir which you probably want to create. This will be lost on reboot
<grazie> lunixman: note, nothing is installed. If the drive is new, is will need to be partitioned and the partition will need to be formatted before i can be mounted.
<grazie> it can* ^^
<grazie> lunixman: you should always unmount manually mounted devices after using them. "sudo umount /media/mount-dir"
<lunixman> ok
<Jester45> how can i remove the first 6 letters on a much of files
<Jester45> bunch*
<TheSheep> Jester45: use the bulk rename in thunar
<TheSheep> Jester45: you mean file names, right?
<Jester45> yea
<TheSheep> Jester45: or the content?
<Jester45> does that open when you select more than one file and try to rename it? becuase it just trys to rename tham all to untitled.mp3
<TheSheep> Jester45: change the method
<Jester45> o i think i see it
<lunixman> hello grazie
<lunixman> i finally mounted hda5
<lunixman> unfortunately it has an X marked on top
<lunixman> even as root user
<lunixman> i cant change the options under Permissions
<Jester45> thanks TheSheep that works perfectly
<W8TAH> hi folks -- i installed the ubuntustudio packages, and have now found that i dont need all of whats in them -- how can i un-install the packages as a group, like they were installed?
<vidd_laptop> sudo apt-get remove [main package name]  && sudo apt-get autoremove
<thirdy_> is that equivalent visual studio?
<thirdy_> in windows?
<W8TAH> vidd_laptop, thanks
<thirdy_> is there a function in some irc client, wer you get to set auto join channels?
<thirdy_> I'm using xchat
<vidd_laptop> thirdy_, yes there is....
<vidd_laptop> go to the network list....
<vidd_laptop> edit your default network....
<vidd_laptop> and put in the channels to join in the following format:
<vidd_laptop> [no space] #[chan1] ,#[chan2] ,#[chan3] 
<vidd_laptop> there are no spaces anywhere in this box
<vidd_laptop> thirdy_, did any of that make sense?
<W8TAH> vidd_laptop, thank you -- that solved my problem -- :)
<thirdy_> thanx
<thirdy_> done
<thirdy_> vidd_laptop, is there any guide on how to start from scratch to kubuntu?
<Jester45> thirdy_: apt-get inatll kubuntu-desktop
<Jester45> install*
<vidd_laptop> no...but if you want to do a complete changeover.....then sudo apt-get remove x11-common && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install [ubuntu flavor of choice] -desktop
<Jester45> my way just adds on to xubuntu
<thirdy_> yeah that wat I did
<thirdy_> but I got an error
<thirdy_> the some1 told me this
<vidd_laptop> this will take out x11 and every scrap of gui-stuff with it, and install your flavor of choice without anything you dont need
* vidd_laptop is off to lunch////
<thirdy_> <hyper_ch> thirdy: do first this:   sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<thirdy_> <hyper_ch> thirdy: then do reboo and then sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<thirdy_> now sometimes I just get a blank scree on boot up
<thirdy_> *screen
<Jester45> did you dist-upgrade into a new version or was it just a normal upgrade
<thirdy_> dunno
<thirdy_> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<thirdy_> thats the exact command I did
<Jester45> did you edit sources.list before that
<thirdy_> nope, never
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> upgradeing to diffrent version can cause trobles
<thirdy_> Now I'm planning to just download kubuntu iso
<thirdy_> kubuntu-desktop doesn't give every apt in kubuntu
<thirdy_> I didn't have Kdevelop
<thirdy_> after install kubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> thirdy_: why don't you just install the programs you need with synaptic?
<thirdy_> TheSheep, yeah but the boot up problem is still ther
<TheSheep> "the boot up problem"?
* TheSheep resists the urge to misspell "boot"
<vidd_laptop> what "boot up problem" you having thirdy_ ?
<Jester45> TheSheep: could you help me with setting up my mpd?
<Jester45> Starting Music Player Daemon: Error reading db, fgets
<Jester45> failed.
<TheSheep> Jester45: what did you change?
<Jester45> where all the files are at
<Jester45> i will restart from scratch
<TheSheep> you have to remember that mpd runs as a different user, it needs the rights to read the music files
<Jester45> yea the music folder is read/write to all
<Jester45> just to make sure
<TheSheep> >_<
<Jester45> ok i got a fresh .conf
<Jester45> is the only thing i need to do is change the muisic directory and restart mpd then mpd --create-db ?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> actually, it should do --create-db by itself
<Jester45> ok.. it cant open my music directory but it should be able to
<Jester45> couldnt i just let it run as me?
<TheSheep> Jester45: just add mpd to your group
<TheSheep> Jester45: in /etc/group
<TheSheep> Jester45: and make the directory group-readable
<Jester45> in thunar i set each option to read/write
<b52GM> hello
<b52GM> does any one have a intel wireless card 2200BG
<b52GM> i can not have my led wireles on
<Jester45> TheSheep: mpd is not in /group
<Jester45> or /etc/group
<Jester45> ok... mpd cant open the tag_cache even though i have it running as root
<lunixman> how do i delete a directory using mkdir?
<lunixman> or is it another command?
<Amon-san> what lightweight office application would i use with xubutu?
<TheSheep> Amon-san: Abiword for word processing, gnumerica for spreadsheet
<TheSheep> Amon-san: oarge for calendar
<TheSheep> orage
<Amon-san> ok, thanks
<Jester45> lunixman: use rm -rf /path/to/directory
<Jester45> TheSheep: if i try to run mpd as root i cant access the db
<TheSheep> Jester45: maybe mpd drops the permissions?
<TheSheep> Jester45: many daemons will change its user when you run them as root
<Jester45> well the conf says if you dont give it a user it will keep root
<Jester45> If started as root, MPD will drop root privileges and run as this user instead.  Otherwise, MPD will run as the user it was started by.  If left unspecified, MPD will not drop root privileges at all (not recommended).
<Jester45> so i figured it would try it just to i know it works and figure out the problem after that but it says the db permission denied
<Jester45> and i checked with top and it is running as root
<TheSheep> Jester45: what is the path to the db in the config?
<Jester45> /var/lib/mpd/tag_cache
<TheSheep> Jester45: ls -ald /var/lib/mpd/tag_cache
<Jester45> -rw-r--r-- 1 root audio 86 2007-06-03 11:23 /var/lib/mpd/tag_cache
<TheSheep> chmod g+rw /var/lib/mpd/tag_cache
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> its adding now
<TheSheep> :)
<Jester45> ok.... but mpc will not play anything
<Jester45> i tried mpc next and mpc play
<TheSheep> Jester45: checked your sound levels?
<TheSheep> volume
<Jester45> its not saying it playing
<Jester45> only says
<Jester45> ryan@ubuntu:/var/lib/mpd$ mpc play
<Jester45> volume:  0%   repeat: off   random: off
<TheSheep> haha, volume 0%
<TheSheep> mpc volume +50
<Jester45> but its not playing anything
<Jester45> it should be saying the song name and time
<Jester45> plus the voume doesnt do anything on my system
<Jester45> but thats not a problem for me
<Jester45> got to go eat
<thirdy> how do I reduce eye candy in kubuntu, the one with slide meter
<thirdy> KDE
<brinsta1> hi, quick question, does xubuntu come with a webserver, if so , which one?
<kalikiana> brinsta1, There is none preinstalled. But you can easily install e.g. apache2.
<brinsta1> thanks kalikiana
<Tron04> where does xubuntu store the last used resolution?
<Deviad> Hello, I have some problems with my audio card of my macbook pro
<Deviad> the audio is not so good
<Deviad> it croaks
<thirdy> any good site where I can learn how to make custom distro?
<kalikiana> thirdy, I have 'linuxfromscratch' in my head, not sure if that is what you want...
<thirdy> how bout rBuilder
<GrueTamer> linuxfromscratch is what i think of\
<Jester45>  TheSheep: ok, mpd --create-db scans all my files but sonata doesnt show any thing in the library and i think thats the problem with mpc
<Jester45> ok i got a db now,  i dont know how
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: what are the differences betweens ext3 and reiserfs?
<Jester45> reiserfs v4 seems much faster
<kalikiana> Jester45, ReiserFS *is* fast, but possibly unstable.
<kalikiana> Many people say it's way faster than ext3.
<Jester45> i would say 20-30 % faster
<kalikiana> So you got ya answer.
<Jester45> v3 isnt much faster
<Jester45> xfs is ok on low spec machines
<Jester45> and i dont really care for jfs
<Ramla> http://zork.net/~nick/mail/why-reiserfs-is-teh-sukc
<kalikiana> Arg, that site has an unreadable font.
<Ramla> What do you mean? Size, colors?
<Jester45> sytle and size make it kinda hard for me
<Ramla> Could be a point or two bigger, but I like the colors
<kalikiana> ^^ Yep, it's too small and the font type isn't that good for long text.
<Jester45> its white and black... just like my whole desktop
<Ramla> I looked at the source and stylesheet, didn't see a specific font face set
<B1zz> hi, i got a wireless network,  i can connect to my wireless router grab an ip, i can also ping my router, but i cant get web pages to load.  Maybe I am missing a step? Any ideas
<Jester45> yea i read that whole little thing and i dont really mind relying on ups
<hyper__ch> hmmm, xjs seems to be the best one... quicker than ext3 or reiserfs
<Jester45> what reiser
<vidd_laptop> B1zz, did you set your DNS up?
<B1zz> Oh. No...how would i go about doing that?
<vidd_laptop> well...lets test that it is the problem first.....
<B1zz> OK
<vidd_laptop> put 4.79.226.105  in your web browser...does it load?
<B1zz> checking now.....
<vidd_laptop> or 4.79.226.105
<vidd_laptop> or 4.79.226.104
<vidd_laptop> anything?
<B1zz> nope
<vidd_laptop> ok....what is your routers ip?
<B1zz> It just sits there looking for the page
<B1zz> internal?
<B1zz> or external?
<vidd_laptop> it would be your gateway ip address
<B1zz> internal i have it set to 192.168.2.1
<vidd_laptop> you have two computers....right?
<vidd_laptop> one that connects and one that does not....right?
<B1zz> well, like i said, i can grab an ip on the 2nd one, can ping the router, but not net access
<vidd_laptop> so then....yes...you have 2 computers connected to this router....are they both wireless or is the working one wired?
<B1zz> both are wireless
<vidd_laptop> on the one that WORKS....what is the gateway ip?
<vidd_laptop> is it a windows box or a linux box?
<B1zz> I cant seem to see it with ifconfig, but i do bealive its the routers ip
<vidd_laptop> ok...then what does ifconfig say its inet address is?
<vidd_laptop> and is it set for dhcp or static?
<B1zz> 192.168.2.3 the ip im using on this pc and my router is set to dhcp
<B1zz> as well as the pc
<vidd_laptop> sorry B1zz ...iu had a call (im at work)
<vidd_laptop> ok....so what you want to do is try to connect to 192.168.2.1
<vidd_laptop> does this bring up your router's setup page?
<vidd_laptop> B1zz, you still there?
<B1zz> yeah, im sorry, I have a kvm switch and i was on the other pc
<vidd_laptop> ah...ic
<Jester45> so what do you do at your work vidd, you never seem busy
<Jester45> well tell me in out channel
<vidd_laptop> are you able to access the router set-up pages on the problem machine?
<B1zz> well yes and no.  I have 2 wireless routers set up.  It hooked up to the 2nd one, and i was able to get the page.  But that's not the one that has the internet. so i unpluged it
<B1zz> now im trying to get access to the other on, and cant seem to get the page to load
<vidd_laptop> B1zz, you are going to need to ifdown then ifup your wireless card to get that to happen.....
<B1zz> yeah thats what i am doing.
<B1zz> weird, the connection is unstable now, it says connecting to the router it connects, but when i do dhclien, it looses the ap and the it does not grab an ip and it just loops that
<vidd_laptop> why are you doing dhclient?
<B1zz> to grab an ip?
<vidd_laptop> what happens when you type iwconfig?
<vidd_laptop> and what kind of wireless card you got?
<B1zz> gives me my info.  AP mac and my wireless network name
* vidd_laptop is looking for the "access point" 
<vidd_laptop> ok....does the router have MAC filtering turned on?
<B1zz> nope
<vidd_laptop> what kind of wireless security do you have in place?
<B1zz> wpa
* vidd_laptop is not familiar with wpa.....
* vidd_laptop uses the MUCH less secure wep, with mac filtering
<Jester45> couldnt you just use MAC filtering?
<B1zz> yeah, i could, but i prefer wpa :D
<vidd_laptop> do you have wpa-suplicant [or whatever they use for it these days]  installed?
<vidd_laptop> and coded correctly?
<B1zz> im sure i do, but i will verify.  I will go back to google, and do a search for my problem.  Maybe it will fix the problem i was asking you about too :D
<B1zz> thank you very much for your time vidd_laptop
<vidd_laptop> any time B1zz
<vidd_laptop> well,,,, anytime im online!
* Jester45 notes that vidd doesnt go offline that much
<B1zz> :D trust me ill be coming back here....im trying to get this all set up, so i can mess around with the backtrack 2 installation i have on my laptop
<Jester45> how would i blank a dvd-rw in the cli
<jacklow> i was wondering if someone could help me. i keep getting an error msg when i try to install
<rijo> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop. and configured the screen res to 1024x768.. but it still is 800x600.. really when i change xorg.conf and restart x nothing happends.. is there any other place i need too chabge?
<Ramla> rijo: which driver are you using?
<rijo> Ramla: ati
<rijo> ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x
<rijo> autodetected
<Ramla> Okay.. can't help much then.. I just had a similar problem with nvidia driver
<W8TAH> anyone know if the debs for xchat from their site are any good?
<Ramla> rijo: it seems the metamodes -option should work for ati driver too. it's a line to be added to xorg.conf
<Ramla> for example: Option"MetaModes""1024x768_60 800x600_60"
<Ramla> Goes to the Device-section
<rijo> oh
<rijo> i try that
<Jester45> hey vidd
<vidd> whatup
#xubuntu 2008-05-26
<holo> oh no! i thought i had the latest version, but i had 7.10
<holo> grr
<holo> that's why pulseaudio was not here
<holo> oh come on... ok, new install
<holo> i'm not going to upgrade :)
<holo> haa
<holo> i know who to blame.. i chose the russian federation mirror
<holo> and there only has 7.10
<holo> like always, the russians are running on old stuff
<hexoroid> hello i am currently on gnome but i installed xubuntu-desktop how do i switch to it ?
<holo> hexoroid, do like me.. make a clean install
<holo> enjoy the cleaness and fresh air of a brand new desktop
<holo> today I will make my second fresh install
<holo> because i was stupid enough to click on a russian federation mirror
<kappaccino> in soviet russia, stupid installs you
<holo> stupid installs me?
<hexoroid> why
<hexoroid> ill have gnome again ?
<holo> hexoroid, what? i thought you didn't want gnome
<holo> ...
<holo> if you want xfce, install xubuntu, else, install ubuntu for gnome
<hexoroid> ok
<hexoroid> can you give me a link for xubuntu
<holo> i'm not implying the only way is that, there is a guide for upgrading from ubuntu tu xubuntu
<holo> it was just my opinion
<holo> of course
<holo> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<holo> don't click in the russian federation mirror
<hexoroid> downloading thanks
<hexoroid> ill do fresh install
<hexoroid> gnome laggs me too much :(
<holo> iep
<holo> gnome and kde are just not enough eficient to me
<kappaccino> your machine must be really old
<hexoroid> it is
<holo> mine isn't
<kappaccino> [16:38:07] ‹ hexoroid › gnome laggs me too much :(
<holo> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+
<holo> i always forget my anything i can kick
<holo> but still
<hexoroid> kappaccino,  i got a good machine
<holo> dolphin and konqueror are too slow
<holo> just too slow
<hexoroid> but where i run ubuntu its old tho
<hexoroid> 32 bit
<hexoroid> amd :-)
<holo> it doesn't matter what is runnig below
<kappaccino> you know what ubuntu could really use
<holo> and i was running 64 bits distribution
<kappaccino> a rightclick menu to print
<ddro> Hello everyone. I'm trying to get my WPC54g card working on Xbuntu 7.10 by following this guide. http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide/
<ddro> I've made it to the point where I need to blacklist the driver that comes with xbuntu, and I can't get it to work
<ddro> gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist does nothing when entered into the terminal
<ddro> and when I go to blacklist and open it in the gui, I can't save my changes
<ddro> there is a write error while I try to save. Any suggestions?
<ddro> alright, by instructing to terminal to open in the folder containing the file I wanted to work on, and by replacing gedit with mousepad, I was able to complete the walkthrough. However, wireless is still not working, and the bcm43xx driver is still showing up in restricted drivers (although it isn't enabled). Can anyone help me please?
<chris420> hey people anybody know how to add the places plugin to menulist.xml?  i already got it customed just about how i want it just missing this one thing
<chris420> hell to the lo
<chris420> windows lover say what?
<chris420> win-ho say wut?
<chris420> ubottu | !talk
<ubottu> Factoid talk not found
<chris420> ubottu | !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<chris420> ubottu | !winblows
<ubottu> Factoid winblows not found
<chris420> ubottu | !microshaft
<ubottu> Factoid microshaft not found
<chris420> ubottu | !tux
<ubottu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<chris420> ubottu | !linux trevold
<ubottu> Factoid linux trevold not found
<chris420> ubottu | !linus trevold
<ubottu> Factoid linus trevold not found
<chris420> ubottu | !linus
<ubottu> Factoid linus not found
<chris420> ubottu | !girls
<ubottu> Girls don't exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<chris420> ubottu | !boobs
<ubottu> Factoid boobs not found
<chris420> lol thats hillaries problem too hahahaaaaaaa
<chris420> ubottu | !proprietary
<ubottu> Factoid proprietary not found
<chris420> ubottu | !proprietary software
<ubottu> chris420: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chris420> lol
<chris420> i heard hitler came back to life in the form of a chihuahua
<chris420> god damn people you guys are far too interesting to talk tooo
<Kaemon12433> how do i get quicktime videos to work in xubuntu
<kibibyte> hi
<Boxxxer> hello
<Boxxxer> aanderse, are you here?
<Boxxxer> i don't think you're here... i wanted to tell you something
<Boxxxer> please test that Xubuntu you have on one computer which is out-of-the-box and report the bugs we were discussing about
<Boxxxer> the locking screen mechanism is not working... if you right-click on the panel and then choose  + Add New Item   and you select 'Action Buttons' and set the 'Select action type' to 'Lock screen' that puts an icon on the panel which doesn't work (doesn't lock the screen) if you click on it
<Boxxxer> maybe i'll report it myself, i just don't know where can i report a bug for xubuntu
<Boxxxer> ahhh, got it: Xubuntu uses the Malone bug tracking system
<arualavi> Boxxxer: take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/200665
<ubottu> arualavi: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<arualavi> ubottu: fine, increase timer counter yourself :-)
<ubottu> arualavi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arualavi> for sure :P
<Boxxxer> lol
<Boxxxer> arualavi, i am writing a bug report
<Boxxxer> can you please tell me which package should i choose it has the bug if the lock screen mechanism is not working?
<Boxxxer> is it gdm?
<ablomen> xscreensaver?
<Boxxxer> is xscreensaver responsible to lock the screen?
 * ablomen is not sure, but it seems logical
<Boxxxer> is xscreensaver the default screen saving thing in Xubuntu?
<ablomen> yep
<Boxxxer> okay
<Boxxxer> then this is the one i recon
<ablomen> or xflock4, thats the command thats run me thinks
<Boxxxer> oh
<ablomen> cause whats the problem exactly?
<Boxxxer> well...
<Boxxxer> The lock screen mechanism doesn't work in Xubuntu at all. If you right-click on the panel and then choose  + Add New Item   and you select 'Action Buttons' and set the 'Select action type' to 'Lock screen' that puts an icon on the panel which doesn't work (doesn't lock the screen) if you click on it. This is a major bug.
<ablomen> ah ok yeah i just found that myself
<ablomen> you have to isntall xlockmore manually :)
<Boxxxer> xlockmore?
<ablomen> that fixes it
<ablomen> yeah
<Boxxxer> manually
<Boxxxer> hmm
<ablomen> sudo apt-get install xlockmore
<ablomen> run that
<Boxxxer> okay
<ablomen> and then try the locking button again
<ablomen> it should work\
<ablomen> after that, post a bug that xlockmore is not a dependancy of xfce/xscreensaver/xflock4 whatever, but it should be
<Boxxxer> yeah
<Boxxxer> you're right
<ablomen> yay \o/
<ablomen> ;)
<Boxxxer> ;)
<Boxxxer> lol
<Boxxxer> okay now it works
<ablomen> cool :)
<Boxxxer> i'll just tell them that xlockmore should be installed by default
<ablomen> yeah :)
<arualavi> did you take a look at bug #200665 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200665 in xfce4-utils "xfce4-panel lock screen button not working" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200665
<arualavi> :)
<Boxxxer> oh
<Boxxxer> it was reported
<Boxxxer> silly me
<Boxxxer> i was just about to report it myself ;)
<arualavi> 10:46 [arualavi] Boxxxer: take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/200665
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200665 in xfce4-utils "xfce4-panel lock screen button not working" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Boxxxer> okay i need to ask some more
<Boxxxer> i wanna set my  WWW  button on my multimedia keyboard to open Firefox
<Boxxxer> how can i do that?
<ablomen> http://linuxhacks.org/tutorials/jakes_xfce4_multimedia_keyboard_setup.php
<ablomen> dunno if it still works with xorg
<ablomen> but this is the first thing i found
<Boxxxer> this is an overkill for me
<Boxxxer> ubuntu has this app labeled  Keyboard Preferences
<ablomen> yeah there is one in xfce too, but it doesnt seem to support my extra buttons
<Boxxxer> it is?
<ablomen> you can look at xbindkeys and xbindkeys-config
<Boxxxer> thanks
<ablomen> those are pretty easy to set-up
<ablomen> and always worked pretty good for me
<Boxxxer> darn
<Boxxxer> i have installed both but it doesn't work
<Boxxxer> i think i'll switch to Ubuntu :/
<DaveKong> I was looking on the web for a solution to a problem with connecting to a network on my laptop and found some posts which suggest my kernal needs to be configured differently to support my card
<DaveKong> I got these instructions about it: The 2.6 kernel includes this driver as a module called b44. It is accessible in the kernel configuration under Device Drivers/Networking support/Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)/. Select "EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers", and "Broadcom 4400". You may compile it as a module named b44.
<DaveKong> can anyone tell me how to config to that?
<Boxxxer> please read this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/234934
<ubottu> Boxxxer: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<Boxxxer> i have edited the bug report
<Boxxxer> do you happen to know what's the package name of Orage (calendar)?
<Boxxxer> is it orage?
<Boxxxer> it is right?
<holo> why hardy supports pulseaudio, when the pulseaudio package is not even installed?
<holo> this is disturbing
<kripz> can anyone recommend a good text editor with syntax highlighting, intellisense/autocompletion?
<TheSheep> kripz: eclipse
<TheSheep> kripz: or vim, if you are manly enough
<kripz> TheSheep, Eclipse is well known for its Java IDE. However, there are Eclipse base language IDEs for most of the popular languages. Some are popular Eclipse open source project, such as CDT, and others are popular open source projects and commercial solutions.
<kripz> TheSheep, does that mean theres a different program for each language?
<kripz> On the download page there is different ones for cpp, php etc
<TheSheep> kripz: there are plugins
<TheSheep> kripz: also, it's in the repos
<TheSheep> note that since it's java, it's slow as hell and always memory-hungry
<kripz> hmm
<TheSheep> but it has the best autocompletion around, except for commercial products
<TheSheep> there are plugins for gtksourceview widget that add autocompletion to practically any gtk editor
<TheSheep> http://gtksourcecomple.sourceforge.net/
<TheSheep> not sure how it works though
<Valsum> Hello!
<lars_> hello
<chewed-on> :)
<chewed-on> So I take it everyone here is a XFCE4 desktop environment lover on Ubuntu ?
<chewed-on> Does Xubuntu 8.04 have any nvidia driver ?
<chewed-on> Anybody awake to answer my question ? :P
<chewed-on> Man there are so many Xubuntu files, which one is the Xubuntu operating system ?
<chewed-on> this maybe   xubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso     ?
<chewed-on> hfsdo: do you use Xubuntu ?
<hfsdo> sometimes
<chewed-on> hfsdo: sometimes ?
<chewed-on> hfsdo: so what do you use mainly ?
<hfsdo> windows cause of my wireless
<chewed-on> oh ok.
<chewed-on> hfsdo: is Xubuntu any good ?
<hfsdo> it is lightweight
<hfsdo> but i rather us gnome than xfce
<chewed-on> Meaning. . .it' will have trouble running softwares because it didn't install all the important files ? :P
<hfsdo> i didnt have problems with that
<chewed-on> hfsdo: Gnome is user friendly :) I use it as well.
<hfsdo> i know i can configure gnome easier than xfce
<chewed-on> :)
<y4ndexx> xfce is good.
<y4ndexx> I'm struggling between using Gnome and xfce.
<y4ndexx> I'm wondering, is OOo not included with Xubuntu because OOo uses Gnome/KDE?
<hfsdo> you can install OOo on xfce too
<y4ndexx> But what is the reason? For lightweightness?
<hfsdo> ligther desktop environment
<Rabbitbunny> I just did a dist-upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04, gdm show two sessions with xfce, but neither will give me xfce. gnome and kde both work. xfce gets past the hamster and stalls. hints?
<kdat> hi all, i have a small prob, i press some buttos and the mouse tranform into a cross and everytime i press the mouse the machine sound bell anyone can help me
<y4ndexx> Weird.
<kdat> how do i make sreenshots in xubuntu to show you what i mean?
<y4ndexx> I believe there is a better way, but I used Gimp :S
<DaveKong> Can anyone tell me how to compile a module which is part of the 2.6 kernel?
<kdat> it doesnt show the cross in the sreenshot:(
<y4ndexx> What do you mean, you press some buttons?
<kdat> yes it happens every time i select the exact file which i press the buttons,and it last about 10 clicks i think
<kdat> these buttons i think were from the small box of buttons(right of the keyboard)
<y4ndexx> Btw, hello Cyprus :)
<y4ndexx> And it's called numpad :)
<y4ndexx> And I don't really know how to help you.
<kdat> y4ndexx, ok thanks and i didnt know how to translate it!!:)
<kdat> exit
<kdat> stubid
<y4ndexx> kdat: I've been to Cyprus, it's great there!
<kdat> y4ndexx, yeah i know high temperatures!
<DaveKong> If I am having trouble with a driver and want to just add a proprietary driver from say the dell website to my system how can I do that?
<DaveKong> how do I install the driver
<Zeso> hello guys
<Qeso> can someone help me please? just installed xubuntu from windows , log on screen normal but font size might be like 100 when i try to log on everything so big from menu to font
<slow-motion> hi
<x9x> hi alfalahi. so all fonts are to large?
<x9x> *too
<x9x> oh, he had left....
<Boxxxer> hello
<Iskr> is the "save session for next login" option only to make it automatically restart programs active before shutdown?
<Iskr> or has it other side effects?
<dbdii407> u mean like hibernate?
<Iskr> uhm no
<Iskr> i mean the checkbox
<Iskr> "save session for future logins"
<Iskr> when one shuts down
<Iskr> what happens if i don't check it?
<slow-motion> n8
<hexoroid> why xfce goes to sleep every littlebit ?
<hexoroid> my monitor shuts off then i have to touch ti to come back online
<hexoroid> where do you change that
<fooks> hi there
<fooks> is it possible to make the bar transparent in xfce4 like its possible to in gnome?
<Iskr> hexoroid, it could be the screen saver
<hexoroid> i set the screen saver to 2 hours
<hexoroid> Iskr thats not the case
<Iskr> uhm
<hexoroid> its on 2 hours
<hexoroid> monitor would just kind like off
<hexoroid> then i have to touch a mouse
<hexoroid> so the screen activates
<hexoroid> like its in "power saver"
<hexoroid> or something
<Iskr> yes but i don't know where to find it
<hexoroid> hmm
<hexoroid> can anybody tell me why my monitor goes to sleep after certain amout of time the power saver is set to NEVER
<cody-somerville> hexoroid, weird
<hexoroid> yes very dont know what the deal is
<hexoroid> trying to figure out
<hexoroid> not big of a deal but kind of annoying lol
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: I have the theme!
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, woot! :]
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: the nice Czech guys came and gave the url, and I promised them we will set it up in a repo so that they can get all the fies we make
<TheSheep> fixes
<TheSheep> because it doesn't display quite right in msie
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: is there a launchpad project for this already?
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Pretty sure you're a member of it too
<TheSheep> lol
#xubuntu 2008-05-27
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: so how would I create a branch in there?
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: nevermind, I;ll rtfm
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> :)
 * TheSheep tries to think of a good name for the branch
<TheSheep> omg, how do they get away with bzr being so slow? O.o
<cody-somerville> lol
<hexoroid> anybody knows why when xfce wants to start it keeps saying that the monitor is out of range ?
<TheSheep> hexoroid: looks like you have set a graphics mode that your monitor can't handle
<TheSheep> hexoroid: try pressing alt+ctrl+gray plus
<hexoroid> well its on default looks ok
<TheSheep> hexoroid: you mean it works?
<hexoroid> it eventually
<hexoroid> goes ok but whenever i reboot
<hexoroid> it keeps saying that
<hexoroid> like it gives it 5 trys
<hexoroid> my monitor can handle 128x1024
<hexoroid> 1280* but if i set it to that it looks crappy
<hexoroid> like letters a bit messed up
<hexoroid> what do you mean by gray plus ?
<TheSheep> the plus key on the numpad
<hexoroid> ctrl+alt AND THEN plus
<hexoroid> does nothing
<ogre> is there any issue with xunbuntu 8.04 and compiz-fusion?
<Fenrir> Hey, I'm having an issue with 8.04
<Fenrir> THe os won't fill my screen.
<Fenrir> THere are just black bars all around the screen.
<Fenrir> Anyone know how to fix that?
<Circuittsunami> Hey, Im new to xubuntu and im looking for a link on all the commands i should know... Thanks if you can help
<TheSheep> Circuittsunami: try the desktop guide maybe
<TheSheep> feusually your monitor has some knobs or OSD to adjust your picture
<TheSheep> Circuittsunami: https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<DaveKong> I installed Xubuntu on my Dell Inspirion 5100 and am having a lot of trouble connecting to a Router, would anyone know why?
<hexoroid> hello i reinstalled xubuntu again but no xfce says no connection
<hexoroid> any clues ?
<DaveKong> What do you mean by that? Your desktop UI is gone?
<kappaccino> weird
<kappaccino> I've been trying to xubuntu live cd on this server and it just stays on a black screen with a blinking cursor
<kappaccino> regular ubuntu seems fine though
<hexoroid> DaveKong no.. its just there is no network connection
<hexoroid> i reinstalled now there is no network connection wierd..
<DaveKong> Do you update to a newer version?
<DaveKong> *did
<DaveKong> hexroid
<DaveKong> hexoroid
<hexoroid> well
<hexoroid> no
<hexoroid> i just reinstalled
<hexoroid> i had problem with xorg
<hexoroid> and then i reinstalled
<hexoroid> i burned the same *.iso
<hexoroid> to CD as the one i did before i had connection just fine
<hexoroid> now xfce says "X" no connection :(
<hexoroid> ill try reinstalling again
<hexoroid> its 8.04 version
<hexoroid> whats the difference between Guided - resize and Guided - use entire disk ?
<kappaccino> entire disk option, I believe will creative 1 large partition
<kappaccino> create** :(
<hexoroid> so
<hexoroid> ill use Guided - use entire disk ?
<hexoroid> because i got nothing else on this hard drive
 * kappaccino shrugs
<kappaccino> I heard it was nice to have /home on a separate partition
<hexoroid> so maybe first option then ?
<hexoroid> i dunno
<kappaccino> your choice
<hexoroid> well i am reinstalling for 3 time
<hexoroid> 2nd time i had no connection
<hexoroid> which was wierd
<hexoroid> first time i did now eth0 didnt pick up nothing
<hexoroid> heh
<ddro> hello, I'm having fan problems with my dell c600 running xbuntu 7.10. Is anyone able to help me please?
<ddro> hello, I'm having fan problems with my dell c600 running xbuntu 7.10. Is anyone able to help me please?
<dbdii407> anypme lmpw where i can find the new hardy heron wallpaper for xubuntu?
<ddro> heh, good luck. everyone seems to be aslep
<WaxyFresh> Hi how can i see/edit what processes get loaded up when xubuntu starts? i seem to recal that there is a GUI program that does this but im not sure.
<ddro> I think there's one in settings
<ddro> applications>settings>autostart
<ddro> I've never used it, but it seems like a good place to start
<WaxyFresh> i see no autostart
<dbdii407> Autostarted applications
<dbdii407> Tored Top
<WaxyFresh> oh in the setting manager
<dbdii407> Applications>Settings>Autostarted Applications
<WaxyFresh> i was thinking of something more detailed.
<owen1> i can't create a new file on the desktop. is it normal?
<dbdii407> no
<ddro> what kind of file are you trying to create?
<owen1> i think i solved it- in the desktop setting there is a checkbox that change the menu on right click.
<owen1> I can't mark multiple items with the mouse on the desktop. in it normal?
<dbdii407> Hold down Cntl
<dbdii407> while clicking
<ddro> by dragging the mouse while clicking? I can't seem to do that too, so maybe
<ddro> could be a linux thing
<ddro> but honestly, this is like the blind leading the blind
<dbdii407> i can select multiple things just by holding down Cntl
<ddro> but you can't right or left click and drag to select more than one item, correct?
<WaxyFresh> What effect does running a gnome/kde native  app in xubuntu have?
<ddro> Amarok seems to be a little slow for me, but that could just be a problem with my hardware.
<owen1> ddro: dbdii407 in ubuntu i could do that. now i can't delete 2 files together...
<owen1> is it just me or is it limitation of xfce4?
<ddro> could be. again, blind leading the blind here. A bunch of noobs guessing
<ddro> hmm, seems if I use ctrl to highlight more than one item, I can drag them both to the bin at the same time
<ddro> gah, my laptop smells like it's melting
<ddro> anyone know how I can get 'root' to run sensors-detect?
<owen1> when i drag and drop it always copy the file. how do i MOVE instead?
<ddro> right click and cut, then paste?
<owen1> ddro: i know. but can i change the behavior of drag and drop to MOVE instead of COPY?
<ddro> good question. I haven't seen anything like that yet. Maybe it'd just be easier to learn the ctrl shortcuts? like crtl-v & ctrl-p in windows?
<Utalcn2me> anyone having any luck with bmpx or tunapie with shoutcast?  bmpx keeps crashing whereas it never has before, and tunapie plays for a second and then stops.
<ddro> don't use either app, sorry
<Utalcn2me> what do you use for shoutcast, anything?
<ddro> amarok
<ddro> and it's working fine so far
<DaveKong> Does anyone know how to compile a loaded module?
<ddro> sorry buddy, not me. And good luck getting an answer here. This is probably the most frustrating help channel i've ever been on
<DaveKong> :(
<ddro> linux is good, the support just sucks, esp ubuntu
<aanderse> ddro: what's your question?
<ddro> been trying to get fans to just turn on on my c600. I've tried sensors-detect, but it can't find anything. fans worked under xp, and my laptop is going to melt if I don't find a solution
<ddro> the bios pages have nothing about fans that I can see either.
<aanderse> you tried the i8k kernel module?
<ddro> no, haven't heard of it. I'll google it, thanks!
<aanderse> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_Latitude_C600#Volume_Keys_and_Fans
<ddro> thanks for the link
<aanderse> that was pretty much the first result when i googled
<aanderse> guy wrote up an article on the c600
<aanderse> seems like he has all the basis points covered
<aanderse> and he explicitly mentions the fan
<aanderse> so with a bit of research on compiling that kernel module (if ubuntu doesn't provide it) you should be good to go
<aanderse> and as far as DaveKong goes... "Does anyone know how to compile a loaded module?" isn't a very clear question
<DaveKong> aanderse: my confusion arises because I thought I needed the module to make my network card work but the module already appears to be loaded and yet my card is not working
<aanderse> wireless?
<DaveKong> wired
<DaveKong> dell inspirion 5100
<DaveKong> from 2003
<DaveKong> I can not figure out how to get it to connect to my network for the life of me
<aanderse> do you have a wireless connection that works btw?
<DaveKong> no
<aanderse> hmm
<aanderse> i'm on an inspiron 1420 right now (debian unstable)
<aanderse> and the wireless didn't work out of the box either
<aanderse> * wired
<aanderse> now i don't need wired, because i use wireless
<DaveKong> What did you have to do?
<DaveKong> oh
<aanderse> so i just never bothered to get the wired working....
<aanderse> heh
<DaveKong> lol
<aanderse> but the wired works on this laptop with ubuntu
<aanderse> hmm
<DaveKong> more recent one?
<aanderse> debain unstable is more recent than ubuntu
<aanderse> heh
<DaveKong> hmm
<DaveKong> I tried a debian install and it failed
<DaveKong> but it was not the unstable
<DaveKong> 40r3
<aanderse> Network Card
<aanderse> The Integrated Network Card in this laptop is a Broadcom 4401. Support for this card is not found in the Linux kernel and must be found elsewhere. Why not from Broadcom itself? (http://www.broadcom.com/docs/driver-download.html). Make sure to grab the BCM4401 Driver for Linux.
<aanderse> that was a redhat thing
<aanderse> so
<aanderse> lemme see here
<kappaccino> anyone actually used the new Fedora?
<aanderse> which new one?
<aanderse> oh, did they just release?
<kappaccino> fedora 9
<kappaccino> I'm waiting on my flash drive so I can make a bootable persistent usb
 * kappaccino read something on lifehacker
<aanderse> mmm
<aanderse> DaveKong: you need bcm4400 series
<aanderse> ok so it looks like your actual driver is gpl'd
<aanderse> which is good
<ddro> thanks for the help aanderse! Later!
<aanderse> ddro: anytem, later
<DaveKong> aanderse: alright thanks I found it... now it says that the archive type is not supported though
<DaveKong> rpm file
<aanderse> DaveKong: so i'm a bit confused, your driver had source code in dapper and edgy, but after that it appears not....
<aanderse> which leads me to believe it's in the kernel now
<aanderse> but....
<DaveKong> that is what one site told me
<aanderse> since your internet isn't working....
<aanderse> confusing
<DaveKong> yes
<DaveKong> I am very confused a lot
<DaveKong> and frustrated
<DaveKong> guess I will try this
<DaveKong> see what happens
<aanderse> wait
<aanderse> can you open a terminal
<aanderse> one sec
<DaveKong> yea
<DaveKong> (I just got the rpm loader if I need to use it)
<aanderse> sudo modprobe b44
<aanderse> see what happens if you type that
<DaveKong> retuns me to the starting line
<DaveKong> if I do lsmod
<DaveKong> b44 is listed
<DaveKong> but it says 0 for used by
<DaveKong> and if I do insmod it says it is not there
<aanderse> dmesg
<aanderse> ?
<DaveKong> what I am looking for I get a lot of stuff
<aanderse> not entirely sure
<aanderse> heh
<aanderse> anywho
<aanderse> odd problem
<aanderse> what i would do
<DaveKong> tells me b44 eth0 is up at 100mps full duplex flow control is of for tx and rx link is down
<aanderse> is go to ubuntuforums.org
<aanderse> and make a post saying you have a dell 5100 which uses the broadcom 4401
<aanderse> which is built into the kernel now
<aanderse> but your wired connection isn't working
<aanderse> i'm sure someone can help you out with that
<DaveKong> where in the forum do I post?
<aanderse> there is a dell section
<DaveKong> ok I will try it
<aanderse> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=342
<aanderse> sorry i can't solve this for you, but need sleep... and to be honest i'm a bit too baffled by it
<DaveKong> should I bother trying the redhat driver install?
<DaveKong> alright thanks for what you told me
<aanderse> i'd probably skip that for now in favour of ubuntuforums
<DaveKong> ok
<aanderse> every problem i've ever posted there has been solved
<aanderse> might take a couple days though
<aanderse> good luck, bye for now
<owen1> i stated using awesome window manager instead of xfce4. is anyone else try replacement for desktop environment?
<Ekushey> hi guys
<Alecmg> where does xubuntu use its memory?
<Alecmg> I mean , come on.. 100 MB more than reasonable
<ablomen> Alecmg, linux uses un-used memory so it doesnt have to write to swap as often, so that 100mb can well be swap space so no 'real' ram usage
<Alecmg> heh, thanks for then insight
<Alecmg> its just a random rant, I know how memory owrks
<Alecmg> and I wonder what applications does ubuntu have in memory that Vector Linux in my work laptop doesnt
<ablomen> ps aux :)
<Alecmg> one shows 140MB "real" consumption, the other over 200, 280 usually
<melch> Hey guys. I hope you're having a good day or night.. My ethernet card is not recognized. It comes up in lspci as Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 05)
<TheSheep> melch: what happens when you do 'sudo modprobe e100' ?
<melch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15042/
<TheSheep> O.o
<TheSheep> looks like the card's bios is broken
<TheSheep> did it work before?
<melch> TheSheep: in windows it works
<melch> it shouldn't be the fact i used the xubuntu cd from 8.04 launch right
<TheSheep> this is weird, we have a couple e100 here and they all work fine
<TheSheep> no, it doesn't matter
<melch> i was looking at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/30666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 30666 in linux-source-2.6.15 "E100 Driver - EEPROM Corrupted" [Medium,Invalid]
<melch> the patch is gone
<melch> ubottu:  beat u to it
<ubottu> Factoid beat u to it not found
<melch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/30666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 30666 in linux-source-2.6.15 "E100 Driver - EEPROM Corrupted" [Medium,Invalid]
<melch> TheSheep: Anything?
<TheSheep> melch: well, you could also give your version in there
<TheSheep> melch: previously the bug was closed because the original reporter didn't respond
<melch> TheSheep:  how do i find my version
<TheSheep> melch: you could also try to compile the module with the patch added
<TheSheep> melch: you said it's 8.4, no?
<TheSheep> 804
<TheSheep> 8.04
<melch> o of ubuntu ok
<TheSheep> uname -a will also give you the version of kernel
<TheSheep> any details about your card would be helpful too, there are many e100 coards
<TheSheep> cards
<melch> kk
<TheSheep> melch: have you seen http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2004-04/0842.html ?
<melch> TheSheep: how is that helpful
<TheSheep> the error is actually different
<TheSheep> and the guy said it was something on his side
<TheSheep> you could try some things like trying to put the card into a different slot
<mitch_> TheSheep really?
<mitch_> really?
<TheSheep> mitch_: I kid you not
<mitch_> so bad slot
<TheSheep> does it work now?
<mitch_> idk
<mitch_> can't do that now
<mitch_> roommate is alseep
<TheSheep> I'm not sure it will help or anything
<mitch_> TheSheep:  then why do it
<TheSheep> because it might help and then you have your problem solved
<TheSheep> it may be some irq conflict or bad connection in the slot or anything
<TheSheep> I'm pretty sure any patch from 2004 is laready incorporated in the kernel
<mitch_> ok
<MrNaz> is there a way to mount a remote directory or partition securely? SSHfs is easy to set up and secure, but performance is pretty poor and I've been told that NFS is not designed for use over untrusted networks... any thoughts?
<Riot777> is there a way in xfce to force some app to stay at the bottom of other apps
<MrNaz> bottom?
<MrNaz> you mean on the desktop
<Riot777> yeah, beneath other open apps
<Riot777> to be more specific
<Riot777> I mean firefox
<MrNaz> umm... i dont know, you can force an app to be on top, but i dont know on the bottom
<TheSheep> Riot777: you can force an app to stay on top...
<MrNaz> you want firefox to remain on the bottom?
<Riot777> :P ye I know stay on top is easy but stay on bottom with firefox 3.0 :d
<TheSheep> MrNaz: I guess you could try CIFS...
<MrNaz> CIFS ? is that complex?
<Riot777> cause when I click some other app link like pidgin, xchat, lifrea
<TheSheep> MrNaz: it's a flavor of samba
<Riot777> it always push firefox on top other apps
<MrNaz> oh... will that work linux box to linux box? i dont want to install large software stacks to make this work
<Riot777> that's weird cause firefox 2.0 behaved ok :P on 7.10
<MrNaz> Riot777 aah... yea that annoys me too
<Riot777> any tips would be welcome
<TheSheep> Riot777: eah, firefox does that window activation thing
<MrNaz> Riot777 coz i want to push links into ff and read them later
<Riot777> ah
<Riot777> so it's firefox problem
<Riot777> argh
<MrNaz> Riot777 yes, if you find a way to tell firefox to not steal focus, then let me know
<MrNaz> in fact i'm sure there's a way
<ablomen> MrNaz, you could try using nfs trough a ssh tunnel
<TheSheep> Riot777: you can move firefox to other workspace and change the xfce settings to not move it on activation
<ablomen> dunno if thats faster
<MrNaz> Riot777 i'll sort this out
<MrNaz> ablomen yea i thought of that
<Riot777> yeah tried that but it's kinda odd
<TheSheep> Riot777: http://sheep.art.pl/2007-09-08_Firefox_jumping_between_workspaces_in_XFCE
<MrNaz> ablomen but ive never used nfs before, would that be hard?
<Riot777> ;o
<Riot777> ty TheSheep
<ablomen> MrNaz, http://www.howtoforge.com/nfs_ssh_tunneling :)
<ablomen> MrNaz, google ftw! ;)
<Riot777> dzieki TheSheep =]
<MrNaz> ablomen heh thanks
<MrNaz> sorry for making you do that ;)
<TheSheep> Riot777: prosze bardzo
<ablomen> MrNaz, hehe np :P
<Valsum> Hello.
<Boxxxer> hey there ;)
<Boxxxer> i wanna make a bug report about xlockmore
<Boxxxer> when you lock your screen with xlockmore, you have lovely screensavers on your screen, and when you wanna unlock your screen, you press Esc key to get to the unlock screen window
<Boxxxer> well, there's this bug...
<Boxxxer> when you press the Esc button, it is automatically entered as the first character of your password
<Boxxxer> i almost freaked out when my password didn't work because i didn't notice that one character had already been entered
<Boxxxer> okay then i had to delete that stupid character and enter my password... yeah that worked
<Boxxxer> please tell me where to file that bug
<Boxxxer> Esc should not be regarded as a password character
<Boxxxer> ah, forget it... i'll write to the author of xlockmore
<totalwor1age> what should i do if i get a read error from swap
<PathagenX> anyone here had to battle with DRI and/or a Mach64 chip?
<konuk_> Hello dear friends. xubuntu 8.04 / Turkish locale. After the recent updates (updates of the last 10 days or so) I can not pass the login screen. It keeps on doing something but do not login. I can login as another user. I can reach the terminal as root or as default user. What can I do to fixit? Anyidea?
<PathagenX> o.o :/ Sorry. I have no idea... 'dpkg-reconfigure (your window manager)' maybe?
<konuk_> as root or as default user?
<PathagenX> as root. But no.. it would be a waste of time.. Hmm lemme think
<PathagenX> just the usual GDM login manager and XFce as the session on all accounts?
<konuk_> yes.
 * PathagenX scratches his head......
<PathagenX> Nope. I'm stumped.
<PathagenX> and I am the only one awake
<PathagenX> everyone here is dead..
<konuk_> ... reconfig ???
<konuk_> i will do that. any harm?
<PathagenX> try dpkg-reconfigure gdm and dpkg-reconfigure xfce4
<PathagenX> no
<gynterk> I can't use any DVD+R discs
<gynterk> thou writer supports +
<konuk_> thanks a lot. i wil try now. thanks.
<gynterk> any ideas?
<gynterk> DVD-R works fine
<gynterk> The odd thing is that if I put DVD in xfce can see it, but not xfburn nor k3b
<PathagenX> Your system cannot read dvd-R diskd?
<gynterk> can
<gynterk> and dvd+ too
<gynterk> but I can't write to dvd+r
<gynterk> copying DVD-R works fine
<PathagenX> sudo ln -s /dev/(dvd drive) cdwriter
<PathagenX> sudo ln -s /dev/(dvd drive) dvd
<PathagenX> oops
<PathagenX> sudo ln -s /dev/(dvd drive) /dev/dvd
<PathagenX> sudo ln -s /dev/(dvd drive) /dev/cdwriter
<PathagenX> most burners will look for those so try doing that
<PathagenX> if that fails, open up /etc/fstab and make sure that your dvd drive line's something like:
<PathagenX> /dev/dvddrive /media/somewhere auto user,rw,exec,noauto 0 0
<gynterk> the odd thing is, that k3b can see the disc (DVD+R) can understand that it's DVD+R, but when I press burn it says "Please insert complete or appendable DVD+/-R(W) medium..."
<PathagenX> are you sure your disk is blank?
<gynterk> Yes
<gynterk> xfce says its blank
<gynterk> new discs
<gynterk> so says k3b, that its blank
<PathagenX> hmm, so the burner is having trouble figuring out what format.
<gynterk> Never mind
<gynterk> figured out
<gynterk> typo in symlink
<PathagenX> cool
<PathagenX> ^-^
<gynterk> Thanks for help
<PathagenX> np
<gynterk> btw theres still this Human theme bug
<gynterk> If i use "Human" as user interface then volume and battery plugins will crash
<PathagenX> I don't care. I use tango + Wonderland (BlueCurve)
<gynterk> :P
<PathagenX> I think that Human is just another shit Windows crap ripoff.
<gynterk> :P
<PathagenX> If I wanted my computer to act like I had Vista installed, I'd drop it off my roof, sans orange and brown plastic vomit. ;)
<gynterk> Vista is like cancer
<gynterk> Fight as much as you want, but still you die eventually
<PathagenX> No. Cancer has a purpose.
<rainleong> if I met crash on xubuntu desktop, it's mean the keyboard and mouse no response, sounds like kernel panic.
<rainleong> how could I check what problem cause it.
<Xyne> hi, I'm trying to install Xubuntu 8.04 alternate install CD on a CF-card (CF to Ide adapter) ... the guided partitioning made errors so I set up a swap and a root partition ... how can I mount them manually to procede with installing the base system?
<PathagenX> from command line?
<PathagenX> the easiest way is to run gparted, make the partitions, one ext3, one swap. Tell gparted that the ext3 partition is to be mounted as / and you are away
<Xyne> the menu is open but the partitioner won't mount (always ... blabla mount / failed) ...
<PathagenX> hmm Ca'nt help you sorry
<Xyne> thanks anyway
<deniz_ogut> Hello dear friends. After an update I can't login to my default user but I can login to another user. Now I need to change the permission of my default user's home directory so I can reach there via the user I am using now. How can I change it,let "everybody can write, delete etc". I have root access.
<aanderse> you could type
<aanderse> sudo chmod +rwx /home/deniz_ogut
<aanderse> where "deniz_ogut" is your name
<deniz_ogut> thanks a lot.
<aanderse> that should give you read, write, and executable access
<aanderse> but becareful
<deniz_ogut> that will give another user (one whivh i can reach) üthose rights. ok?
<aanderse> anyone will be able to read and write to your home directory
<deniz_ogut> ok. that's fine. after sackup,i will make a clean install. thanks a lot.
<deniz_ogut> *backup
<totalwormage> hehehe 'sackup' i already was wondering what that would mean
<aanderse> why clean install?
<deniz_ogut> because, this system is no more healty.
<deniz_ogut> 3rd Web upgrade and today its the end. i cant reach my default user after last update via graphical interface.
<aanderse> :\
<deniz_ogut> I cant login my default user but I can login another user.
<deniz_ogut> I will backup and make a clean install.
<aanderse> well that's probably easy to fix
<deniz_ogut> how?
<aanderse> you have root access or sudo access?
<deniz_ogut> yes.
<deniz_ogut> via terminal.
<deniz_ogut> without gui.
<aanderse> sudo OR root?
<aanderse> ie.
<aanderse> do you type sudo command
<aanderse> or do you type su
<deniz_ogut> for which reason?
<aanderse> well i was thinking you could delete your "broken" account
<aanderse> then create a new one
<deniz_ogut> i can reach a terminal with ctrl-altF...
<aanderse> (if you've backed up all your stuff)
<deniz_ogut> and can login as root as well.
<aanderse> oh, ok
<aanderse> so you can login
<aanderse> it's just the graphical login that doesn't work?
<deniz_ogut> even to gui,but as another user as the second one.
<aanderse> ok
<deniz_ogut> i cant login as my default user.
<deniz_ogut> something broken for that account.
<aanderse> what happens when you try to login as your user?
<aanderse> what does it do?
<deniz_ogut> it suspends at the stage: auto start
<deniz_ogut> auto start is running or something like that. (turkish locale)
<aanderse> ok, well my recommendation would be
<aanderse> to backup all your home data
<deniz_ogut> yes please?
<deniz_ogut> yes iwill do this.
<aanderse> then login terminal and type "ls -a"
<aanderse> this will list all the files (including hidden files) in your home directory
<deniz_ogut> as root or..?
<deniz_ogut> ok.
<aanderse> either your user or root
<aanderse> hidden files start with a period (.)
<deniz_ogut> then?
<deniz_ogut> yes.
<aanderse> for example, .bash_history
<deniz_ogut> ı got it.
<deniz_ogut> as .config.
<deniz_ogut> and what do you recommend me to do?
<aanderse> yes, exactly. i would then delete a few of the hidden directories -- this will destroy all your user preferences
<deniz_ogut> which ones?
<aanderse> so you should type the following
<aanderse> rm -R .gnome2 .gconf .gconf2 .config .local
<aanderse> you are running xubuntu, correct?
<deniz_ogut> yes xubuntu 8.04
<aanderse> ok, i would try that before reinstalling the system
<deniz_ogut> ok, iwill delete them. Then?
<aanderse> then try to login again
<deniz_ogut> maybe... you say! try.
<aanderse> that may work, good luck :)
<deniz_ogut> ok. good idea. thanks a lot.
<aanderse> but remember
<aanderse> BACKUP YOUR DATA FIRST, please :)
<deniz_ogut> first backup
<deniz_ogut> :-)
<aanderse> heh, yup
<deniz_ogut> Thanks a lot dear friend.
<aanderse> no problem, come back here if it doesn't work and i'll try to help out a bit more
<deniz_ogut> thank you very much. have a good day.
<aanderse> thanks, you too
<cody-somerville> hi maxamillion
<aanderse> hey cody-somerville
<gnnarin> hi, do you know a similar partition editor like qparted in xubuntu?
<WaxyFresh> Hi im running xubuntu and weas wondering if gdm has any reason for being running. shouldent that have been replaced by xfce-desktop or whatever it is?
<gnnarin> nobody can help me?
<michaelramm> gparted will work with any distribution
<WaxyFresh> gparted
<michaelramm> there is a live cd for gparted that you can run
<gnnarin> but It's not present in synapti...c
<gnnarin> is it possible?
<WaxyFresh> also i have some KDE apps running and im wondering what the heck they are:ksoftirqd/0 kacpi_notify khubd kjournald kondemand/0 kpsmoused.
<michaelramm> you cannot run it off the hard drive that you want to partition
<WaxyFresh> gnnarin: type sudo apt-get install gparted
<michaelramm> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<gnnarin> ok thanks
<WaxyFresh> from the command line,or follow the link michaelramm
<WaxyFresh> gave you^
<michaelramm> i only use the LiveCD...make it pretty easy
<utab> hi there, I was trying to upgrade my system to 8.04, during the upgrade close to the end, I got some errors and the upgrade aborted, after that I made a restart guessing that system could have been broken, and yes now the system does not reboot, any ideas
<cody-somerville> utab, do you have a live cd you could use to get the log files?
<Jay_G> I'm installing Xubuntu on an old laptop, uisng UNetbootin.  The laptop is a 750Mhz PIII with 128MB ram.  The install has been stalled on 'Configuring language-pack-en-base' for over 48 hours.  I've read there's a bug that causes an extreme slowdown when installing this module, and the slower the hardware the longer the install will be stalled at this point.  How long should I reasonably wait before restarting the installation?  Thanks.
<thinkmassive> 48 hours sounds a little excessive
<Jay_G> That's what I thought.  Thanks thinkmassive.
<cody-somerville> Sounds like a bug :)
<TheSheep> bug? in xubuntu? impossible!
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: I have commited the theme I got, do you think it would be possible to set up a test drupal with it?
<carlos_> nick holo
<DaveKong> Anyone have problems connecting to a router with BCM4401 ethernet card(wired)?
<aanderse_> :\
<aanderse_> you posted in the forums, right?
<DaveKong> yea I did
<DaveKong> not many people have looked at the post and no replies eyt
<squirkey> hello all.  I need a bit of help
<squirkey> with extracting a theme.  I am getting permission denied.
<squirkey> when sending it to /usr/share/themes
<zoredache> you cannot write to that folder as a regular user
<squirkey> what is the root user password?
<thinkmassive> use sudo
<zoredache> there is not root password
<thinkmassive> and your own password
<zoredache> you sudo, or gksu if you are in the gui
<squirkey> anyway to do this with out using the command line
<zoredache> how are you trying to extract whatever you got?
<squirkey> in know the command to extract, but how do i pipe the output to the themes folder?
<squirkey> zoredache, I was right clicking on the file, going to extract to... and finding the folder I wanted to extract to.
<thinkmassive> when you get comfortable with the command line you will be a lot more comfortable using linux
<zoredache> press alt-f2 and enter the command 'gksu file-roller'
<thinkmassive> that doesn't answer your question but it's the truth
<zoredache> once that is open, open your archive then extract it
<squirkey> thinkmassive, what are you getting at?  RTFM?
<zoredache> squirkey: or what is the command like that you think you would use?
<squirkey> zoredache, -tar zxf  filename  | folder pat
<squirkey> path
<thinkmassive> what I'm getting at is that everything you do through the gui boils down to executing commands, so understanding the commands will allow you to accomplish what you want efficiently
<TheSheep> squirkey: pipes don't work with directories
<zoredache> squirkey: so the way I would do it from the command line is to first cd into /usr/share/themes
<zoredache> then do a sudo tar -xzf /home/whatever/desktop/filename.tar.gz .....
<squirkey> hang one....
<thinkmassive> sudo tar zxf filename.tgz /usr/share/blah
<thinkmassive> no need to cd
#xubuntu 2008-05-28
<squirkey> sorry guys.  I am not getting it to work
<thinkmassive> no need to apologize to us :-P
<squirkey> here is what I have done: cd to the theme folder, sudo tar -zxvf /home/ward/Desktop/81130-Ubuntu Professional v2.tar.gz
<squirkey> And it won't extract
<thinkmassive> you have to escape the spaces
<squirkey> even though the are in the file name?
<thinkmassive> because they are in the filename
<thinkmassive> prepend every space with \
<thinkmassive> sudo tar -zxvf /home/ward/Desktop/81130-Ubuntu\ Professional\ v2.tar.gz
<squirkey> thanks.
<squirkey> that worked like a charm
<squirkey> I have another question, I thought that this new theme would just show up in the list.  What else do I need to do make it show up?
<zoredache> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zoredache> !xfcetheme
<ubottu> Factoid xfcetheme not found
<squirkey> Sorry, I seemed to get a little happy with the mouse
<derferman> i installed xubuntu 8.04 on a thinkpad t23, however, i can't get past boot
<derferman> i get to the status bar, and it stops about 15% part of the way
<randomblink> Anyone here have a moment to help a COMPLETE Linux newb who just installed Ubuntu 8 Server?
<randomblink> I just wanna get a GUI up
<randomblink> no love?
<Odd-rationale> randomblink: you have a server and want to install a GUI?
<randomblink> well
<randomblink> I have 8 server installed
<randomblink> I just wanna get my wireless card installed
<randomblink> I am SO new to Linux that a gui makes the most sense for installing the wireless card
<mrynit> how to i find what version of xubuntu i am using?
<mrynit> Act: 1
<mrynit> 3:#ubuntu
<mrynit> :S
<Valsum> Hello!
<Riot777> hello
<Hannz> hello
<Hannz> I can't change my screen resolution
<Hannz> it's hard to browse the forums or find help elsewhere with this resolution..
<TheSheep> Hannz: try running 'sudo displayconfig-gtk' in a terminal
<Hannz> TheSheep: uhmm.. that's another problem.. I can't seem to start terminal..
<Hannz> TheSheep: everytime i start a terminal, it logs me off to login screen
<TheSheep> Hannz: press alt+f2 and type 'xterm'
<Hannz> TheSheep: can I start terminal using alt+f2? what's the name of the xubuntu terminal? (it was gnome-terminal at ubuntu)
<Hannz> sorry
<Hannz> still typing the question then..
<Hannz> okay
<Hannz> I'm at the terminal
<Hannz> the screen and graphics preferences are there
<Hannz> trying to change my settings..
<Hannz> TheSheep: okay.. at the graphics card tab, it shows that my card is a s3 trio 3d, the driver is s3virge - s3 virge and trio3d cards
<Hannz> TheSheep: at the the display tab, my detected display was generic plug n play, which don't have any resolution setting higher than 640x480
<Hannz> TheSheep: sorry.. got disconnected..
<Hannz> ﻿TheSheep: actually, my display are at least 1024x768.. tried the generic monitor 1024x768 model, but the test failed (i can't see the 15secs confirmation window)
<Hannz> TheSheep: or rather, I saw the window at top left corner of my monitor, half outside the view area
<Hannz> TheSheep: i can click the keep settings or cancel button, though, just not sure whether i should click on the keep settings button..
<TheSheep> Hannz: I'm sorry, I don't really know
<Hannz> TheSheep: okay.. thank you.. i'll try to click the keep settings button and see what happens..
<Hannz> TheSheep: by the way, while i was working on the displayconfig-gtk, my terminal shows this messages
<Hannz> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): no such device
<Hannz> do i have to worry about that?
<TheSheep> Hannz: is that a laptop?
<Hannz> TheSheep: nope.. it's an old desktop: P2-233MHz, 160MB RAM, 20GB HDD..
<TheSheep> Hannz: then I guess it's normal that it doesn't have a battery
<Hannz> TheSheep: i'm currently reading some posts at ubuntuforums.com about this..
<Hannz> TheSheep: says that it's harmless though.. might as well ignore it..
<Hannz> going to restart
<Hannz> TheSheep: thanks again :)
<IngerAlHaosului> Can any one help me i have a pc runing windows xp on witch i have installed sun xvm virtualbox, and on the virtual machine i installed xubuntu 8.04,
<IngerAlHaosului> i want to sheare files betuin windows and the guest os xubuntu.
<Speckal> I have hardy 8.10. I just did the updates from ubuntu repos and it borked my gnome.  right after I login with gdm, my entire screen goes white. I have a mouse cursor, but nothing else.  help please :)
<aanderse> hard 8.04; and do you run xubuntu or ubuntu?
<Speckal> ubuntu.  I realize i'm telling a bit of a fib being in here.  #ubuntu is much to hectic to get anything done there and I'm up against a deadline :/
<aanderse> fair enough
<Speckal> and yes, 8.04
<aanderse> i'd also recommend #ubuntuforums btw, more traffic than here
<aanderse> ok so maybe press ctrl+alt+f1 or f2
<aanderse> that will drop you down to a terminal
<aanderse> then login
<Speckal> yep. I'm there
<aanderse> and type startx
<aanderse> see what that does
<Speckal> X is already running
<Speckal> ps ax  I have X, gnome, compiz, even gkrellm
<aanderse> so startx gives the same result as logging in
<Speckal> no,  "server is already active for display 0"
<aanderse> oh
<aanderse> well type ps -e | grep *x*
<Speckal> anything specific we need from here?  lots of output
<aanderse> ok try ps -e | grep x
<aanderse> i want you to kill your xserver
<aanderse> i forget what it's called though :p
<aanderse> and i'm not on a gnu/linux box atm
<Speckal> can do
<aanderse> like sudo killall X
<aanderse> or sudo killall xorg
<aanderse> something like that
<Speckal> back to gdm (which works just fine, btw)
<aanderse> sudo killall gdm
<aanderse> heh
<Speckal> while I'm here, can I change anything (without login in thru gdm) to disable compiz? My guess is that compiz is the demon here
<aanderse> i don't think so, but honestly don't know... i'm not sure how ubuntu configures compiz
<aanderse> you could try clicking the "session" button
<aanderse> and see if it gives a "gnome-metacity" option
<aanderse> but anywho, drop down to a terminal and sudo killall gdm
<aanderse> i want to see what happens when you run X from a terminal
<Speckal> getting close now... a couple of updates:
<Speckal> startx w/o gdm exhibits the same behavior (white screen).   restarting gdm... using "gdm failsafe" option makes gnome work just fine (no white screen)
<Speckal> I'm looking for a gui way to disable compiz atm
<Speckal> aanderse:  yep. that did it
<Speckal> seems that compiz (or "Visual Effects", as ubuntu calls it) was the culprit
<aanderse> ah
<Speckal> tyvm for help, aanderse :)  made my morning a whole lot less hectic
<aanderse> good good
<michaelramm> Speckal: I had that after the Kernel update from the weekend (2.6.24-17). I had to press ESC and go back to the -16 kernel
<squirkey> I am looking for the wbar.  Anyone know where I can get it and good install instructions?
<squirkey> morning thinkmassive
<thinkmassive> good morning
<squirkey> I want to thank you for your help yesterday with installing tar balls.  I have another question if you are game?
<thinkmassive> I'm at work but I'll help when I can
<thinkmassive> don't ask to ask, just ask
<thinkmassive> there are 60 other people here
<squirkey> I am looking for wbar.  I have found a site that has it but no install directions.  I have looked but can't find easy to understand directions.  Do you have exoperience with this?
<thinkmassive> haven't heard of it but it looks like there's chatter about it on freshmeat and googlecode
<thinkmassive> I'd start there
<michaelramm> squirkey: why not AWN or Kiba-Dock?
<squirkey> Thanks thinkmassive
<squirkey> michaelramm, I see that awn is in the repos.  I can't see to get it running though.
<michaelramm> squirkey: explain? I am confused by your last stmt.
<squirkey> I used the synaptic package mgr to download and install it.  found it in accessories, clicked it and ran it.  Nothing happened
<TheSheep> squirkey: awn requires gnome
<TheSheep> squirkey: at least the version that is in the repositories
<squirkey> TheSheep, what can I do to get it to run in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> squirkey: there is a desktop-agnostic development branch
<TheSheep> squirkey: but not sure how advanced the development is
<squirkey> what?
<TheSheep> last time I checked it required patching and compiling xfwm4
<Speckal> michaelramm:  you said you had the white screen problem.  did you try disabling "Visual Effects" (compiz)?
<bog4rt> woohoo
<michaelramm> no, i saw that earlier. I reverted back to the -16 kernel and was working again
<bog4rt> go go gadget stealing k apps and using them in XFCE cause I'm lazy
<lenni_-_> hi, is the official powerpc version of xubuntu hardy out yet?
<lenni_-_> i can't seem to find it in the release pages
<zoredache> I don't believe there is an 'official' version
<lenni_-_> there is a "daily build" from april
<lenni_-_> but it isn't labelled hardy heron
<taza> Does default Xubuntu have any fully compatible ODS viewer without installing extra software?
<taza> Installing OO.o isn't an option.
<taza> Suggest installing OO.o and you get permanently painted as either a troll or a retard.
<taza> (waits for the "why not install OO.o?" in 5...)
<taza> Note: I can spare like 10mb, 20 at most for extra software. Got Amarok already.
<zoredache> I doubt it is possible to have any 'fully compatible' application
<taza> As in, fully viewing ODS documents.
<zoredache> fully compatible means feature-identical
<taza> It's supposed to be an OSS standard or something, instead I can view my documents with formatting with nothing.
<zoredache> at least in my opinion
<taza> I did say "ODS viewer"
<taza> Not "ODS editor"
<aanderse> abiword with plugins is decent... not fully compatible, though
<taza> I need formatting. All of it.
<aanderse> k
<taza> I'm migrating this *confidential* data to html
<taza> (so that strips out web-based interfaces)
<aanderse> http://opendocumentfellowship.com/odfviewer ?
<zoredache> I don't believe anything exists that is 100% or even 90% compatable that isn't OO
<taza> Gnumeric has everything but formatting
<taza> And seeing a major part of the data is color-coded...
<taza> As in entry value in the front, entry type color-coded.
<aanderse> :\
<taza> Fortunately, apparently I have been wiser than I expected.
<taza> An excel '97 file with the exact same data.
<taza> It's still like 10 megabytes of data, all text, to be migrated by hand though
<taza> *siiigh*
<taza> And it's IP data so no recruiting random help.
<taza> (Not IP as in Internet Protocol - IP as in Intellectual Property)
<zoredache> you mean imaginary property don't you?
<aanderse> :)
<taza> I do mean intellectual property.
<taza> Unreleased works, too.
<taza> most of it my intellectual property to boot.
<taza> Where I don't agree with the current abuses I do agree with the core concept.
<taza> (I don't, btw, care if some college kid copies this without paying me *once* it's released)
<taza> (But I'd be highly upset of leaks before it is and someone copying it for money after.)
<thinkmassive> taza: is installing only openoffice.org-calc out of the question?
<thinkmassive> it's only 15.6MB
<thinkmassive> before dependencies
<taza> thinkmassive: Before dependencies
<aanderse> borrow a laptop from a friend, throw a livecd on it, and get a 1gb usb stick
<thinkmassive> well you didn't list all of your installed packages
<aanderse> if it's IP then there's money behind it
<aanderse> i'm sure you can buy a 1gb usb stick, or rent a laptop ?
<taza> aanderse: You know between nothing and nothing.
<aanderse> but you raise a good point.... there should be a ods program that can run on xfce...
<thinkmassive> taza: maybe you should clarify what it is you're trying to do before knocking down suggestions like that
<aanderse> yeah in no way was i insulting you there, i was trying to offer up a suggestion
<taza> thinkmassive: "Buy more hardware because you must be rich for doing work on IP"?
<aanderse> you're here for help, right?
<thinkmassive> a 1gb flash?
<thinkmassive> wtf how poor are you
<aanderse> a 1gb usb stick is pretty cheap
<thinkmassive> apparently you think you have enough of something to act like a prick
<taza> Actually I have several flash sticks with enough space.
<thinkmassive> so explain what your problem is
<taza> I'd have to buy or rent a laptop
<TheSheep> tguys, this channel is family friendly
<taza> For that.
<TheSheep> you can take your name calling somewhere else
<TheSheep> taza: the answer to your question is: no
<taza> TheSheep: Thanks, gotta just wait 'till I have access to the main server.
<thinkmassive> what are you trying to do? present some data?
<thinkmassive> you haven't even stated a problem yet
<taza> I did ages ago
<thinkmassive> you said you want a ods viewer that isn't OOo
<taza> Yes, for migrating data that is color coded away from OOo to HTML
<thinkmassive> that's not a problem
<thinkmassive> why can't you use OOo?
<thinkmassive> space?
<aanderse> taza: sorry if you thought i was trying to be a prick, just thought maybe you could bororow a laptop from a buddy... my apologies
<thinkmassive> you just said you have usb keys
<taza> Thank heavens for ignore
<thinkmassive> I'm just trying to establish what the real problem is
<TheSheep> taza: ods is just zipped xml, you might be able to write a conversion utility
<taza> Suggest installing OO.o and you get permanently painted as
<taza>                    either a troll or a retard.
<taza> TheSheep: I can extract the requisite data from several files
<TheSheep> taza: put down your paint
<taza> TheSheep: Eh?
<thinkmassive> haha ok, one less person I'll help in the future and not a bad thing in my eyes
<TheSheep> and turn aaround slowly, so that I can see your hands
<taza> ...
<taza> I was just copy-pasting what I said earlier
<thinkmassive> http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<zoredache> taza: it was just as offensive when you said it earlier as it is now
<TheSheep> did everyone got their answers already? can we finish this?
<taza> zoredache: I don't think it's offensive at all
<taza> zoredache: I told a question would instantly get you painted as something because it wouldn't be in the least helpful.
<TheSheep> taza: do you need to ask about something more?
<zoredache> taza: you effort would have been better spent explaining why openoffice wouldn't work for you
<taza> Some help on shell script text variable expansion would be useful
<taza> zoredache: That leads to a looong string of stupid questions I've heard before.
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<taza> zoredache: "My current hardware has a real problem with non-tmpfs space usage" "Get 500gb SATA harddrive, they're cheap nowadays" "well stop using stupid hardware" "Who thought of that?" "Loan a computer"
<aanderse> did everyone think it was silly to suggest borrowing a laptop from a friend and throwing a livecd on it?
<taza> Well I did, because you should never expect someone to have a friend with some resources
<taza> I mean, if you did that you might take it to the extreme and expect everyone has a friend who knows the answer and they're just being mean asking difficult things on IRC.
<TheSheep> taza: it seems like you came here expecting to be attacked
<taza> TheSheep: This is an Ubuntu channel.
<TheSheep> taza: no, it's #xubuntu
<taza> An Ubuntu channel means all channels for all ubuntu derivatives.
<taza> I can pretty safely expect people asking questions a million times after I've explained they aren't relevant to the problem.
<TheSheep> taza: anyways, you need to aks your question to get an answer, random complaining won't do :)
<taza> How do I expand variables in shell for the purposes of cp?
<TheSheep> well, you just write $variablename
<taza> Basically, I need to expand a variable in a while loop to get the current phrase for a part of a filename
<aanderse> taza: did you try an oo.o channels as well yet? someone there may have heard of a similar problem?
<thinkmassive> taza: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<taza> I need to expand at least five such variables in a single name
<taza> aanderse: Please. I dread Ubuntu channels, I don't go near OO.o or wikipedia channels.
<taza> There is something about the culture of the followers of such projects that is incompatible with my psyche.
<aanderse> taza: oh, sorry... never been on an oo.o channel
<taza> TheSheep: I already tried the $variable approach, and it failed. I need $variable$variable2$variable3.extension
<zoredache> can you give us an example of a command you are trying to use?
<TheSheep> taza: works for me: for i in foo bar baz; do for j in 1 2 4; do echo $i$j; done; done
<taza> cp blank.jpg $variable1$variable2divider$variable3.extension
<taza> That was supposed to be blank.example but bah
<zoredache> you might try ${variable1}${variable2}divider${vairable3}
<TheSheep> taza: for i in foo bar baz; do for j in 1 2 4; do echo "$i"divider"$j"; done; done
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> or what zoredache says
<taza> Note: It leaves the divider and either variable 2 or 3 out
<taza> $[variable2] $[variable3] worked
<taza> Now, how do I include a zero before a less than 10 number there?
<taza> Because name1divider1.example works badly when it's supposed to go to eleven.
<TheSheep> well, juz write them this way
<taza> They're the integer controlling the whileloop
<TheSheep> for i in 01, 02, 03...
<taza> Me space, ist broke
<TheSheep> 01 02 03, sorry
<TheSheep> they are just strings
<zoredache> you might have to do it as two steps   one step to use printf to get the padded name
<zoredache> blah=`printf '%04d\n' '23'`
<taza> Would defining $variable4 and $variable5 as "0" if the value is under 10 and "" if it's over 9 work?
<taza> Also "Gah I haven't done any bash scripting in a year and I completely forgot it"
<zoredache> so  printf '%02d' '3'   would return '03''`
<taza> Would definining a variable as "" work when including it in a string?
<taza> As in, trying to fetch that variable returning nothing, resulting in no change?
<taza> Apparently it works. w00t
<taza> Also, horrible hack
<taza> How glad I was to rm that script after it had served it's purpose
<v0lksman> hey all!  I have an issue here that is driving me nutts.  I have a latop with an Intel 945GM, in gnome I get 1400X1050 no issues.  Switch to xfce and I'm forced into 1280X1024.  I'm using the i810 driver however I'm not convinced it's installed correctly based on lshw saying display is "Unclaimed"
<v0lksman> when I tell xfce to go 1400x1050 I get one of those old school oversized desktops where I need to mouse over the edges to see the rest of the desktop...
<taza> Well, I've gotten everything I wanted
<taza> So I shall bid you farewell
<TheSheep> v0lksman: try playing with displayconfig-gtk
<v0lksman> TheSheep: yeah that's what I was playing with that provides the larger desktop but requires that I scroll to get the edges
<v0lksman> scroll=mouse to edge
<v0lksman> gonna reboot to try something...thanks anyways...
<aroo> therms does your motherboard support dual channel ram
<aroo> wrong channel
<cody-somerville> aroo, :)
<FrederikVds> Ii have installed xubuntu on an old laptop, but it only uses a small part of my screen (about half the size, in the center of the screen). It also does this when booting windows, but once windows is loaded it uses my full screen. Any ideas on how can I make this work in xubuntu?
<zoredache> most likely your video adapter wasn't detected and your computer has choose to use a resolution smaller then the optimum res for the display
<FrederikVds> I'm quite new to linux, what does that mean? Do I need drivers or something?
<zoredache> maybe...  If your laptop video card is supported you may be able to forse things to work by running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in a terminal/shell
<FrederikVds> ok
<thinkmassive> actually it changed in the latest *buntu release
<thinkmassive> you have to use xrandr now
<FrederikVds> ok
<thinkmassive> do you know what version you got?
<thinkmassive> 7.10 or 8.04?
<FrederikVds> 8.04
<thinkmassive> what kind of laptop is it?
<FrederikVds> A Toshiba Satellite Pro 4600
<FrederikVds> what does xrandr do?
<jake_> hello
<thinkmassive> xrandr changes the screen resolution used by X
<maxamillion> yeah, not so much
<maxamillion> man xrandr
<FrederikVds> Should i use --fb? It refuses to use that
<jake_> my computer keeps randomly rebooting and i'm not having much luck diagnosing it.  the logs aren't telling me anything useful, except that the computer is rebooting.  any advice?
<thinkmassive> jake_: maybe it's a heat issue?
<thinkmassive> FrederikVds: you might be able to specify a different video mode through grub
<jake_> i thought it was that, but i have a case with several fans and recently replaced my stock intel cpu fan with a far more effective one.
<jake_> didn't seem to help.
<FrederikVds> ok i'll check
<thinkmassive> jake_: too many fans drawing too much power when things heat up?
<jake_> perhaps.  what components do i need to be especially concerned about getting too hot?  the cpu should be fine.
<thinkmassive> cpu, northbridge, video, hdd...
<KOJV> ﻿Anyone with experience on installing i8kfans in Xubuntu? I get all kinds of errors.
<KOJV> ﻿Please help me. It's very tireful to keep the CPU cool with mouth to heatsink method...
<jake_> atm i'm using integrated video and the hard drive has a fan right next to it.
<jake_> what is the northbridge?
<thinkmassive> it connects your cpu to ram and video, usually has a heatsink on it near the cpu
<thinkmassive> there should be a pic of the mobo in your manual
<thinkmassive> that's really a long shot though
<thinkmassive> I'd help more but I've got too much work, bbl
<jake_> alright, i'll consider that.  thanks.
<FrederikVds> when i do dpkg-reconfigure, i assume i have to restart X? how can i do that without rebooting?
<KOJV> ﻿Help me with http://people.debian.org/~dz/i8k/ please!
<KOJV> ﻿I hate it when they assume one to know how to compile and install. :(
<aanderse> FrederikVds: press ctrl+alt+backspace
<aanderse> this will end your session though
<FrederikVds> ok
<aanderse> so make sure you save any documents you are working on
<aanderse> KOJV: one sec, let me see
<aanderse> KOJV: that util is *really* old
<aanderse> KOJV: what computer do you have? a dell notebook?
<KOJV> aanderse, yes an Inspiron 8200. Got a better software to control the fans?
<aanderse> no, researching this tool though
<KOJV> aanderse, please let me know if you can make it install / run.
<KOJV> aanderse, which very much oughta be possible, I just don't know how. makefile install just gives me a huge bunch of errors.
<aanderse> sure, what happens when you type "make" ?
<aanderse> oh, ps
<aanderse> did you know there's a package already in ubuntu??
<KOJV> aanderse, to control the fans? No, which one?
<aanderse> type sudo apt-get install i8kutils
<aanderse> that very utility you're trying to compile!
<KOJV> aanderse: that package cannot be found, it says.
<aanderse> do you have the universe repositories enabled?
<KOJV> No, how?
<aanderse> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i8kutils
<KOJV> I've got the main and universe resps active,
<aanderse> you're using xubuntu, i assume, right?
<KOJV> Yes.
<aanderse> xubuntu 8.04 ?
<KOJV> yep
<aanderse> ok type sudo apt-get install i8kutils
<KOJV> Package not found...
<aanderse> ok
<aanderse> type
<aanderse> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep universe
<KOJV> aanderse: I don't understand the output.
<aanderse> i was hoping you would send me the output :)
<ephemeros> aanderse: i can't find that package in the same distro version
<ephemeros> have enabled all the repos
<aanderse> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i8kutils
<aanderse> well it's there...
<aanderse> i don't have my computer with me right now, at work...
<aanderse> i'll ssh into our linux server and see...
<aanderse> oh
<aanderse> wait
<aanderse> it's gutsy, not hardy
<aanderse> uh
<KOJV> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15404/
<ephemeros> :)
<aanderse> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15404/
<ephemeros> and also only on i386, probably this would be the issue
<aanderse> oh...
<aanderse> KOJV: type uname -a and give me the output please
<aanderse> are you running a 64bit xubuntu?
<KOJV> aanderse: no 32.
<aanderse> ok well i'll run you through installing it manually, just paste what i'm saying here
<slow-motion> hi
<aanderse> open a terminal and ...
<aanderse> wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/i8kutils/i8kutils_1.27_i386.deb
<KOJV> Linux ellenor-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<KOJV> Uhm... now I'm not sure.
<aanderse> that will download the package for you
<aanderse> then you can type sudo dpkg -i i8kutils_1.27_i386.deb to install it
<KOJV> Package installer says Dependency is not satisfiable: tk8.4|wish
<aanderse> ok, not a problem
<aanderse> sudo apt-get install tk8.4
<ephemeros> what about double-clicking the package?
<KOJV> ephemeros: that's what I did.
<ephemeros> :|
<aanderse> does xubuntu have gdebi installed by default?
<ephemeros> yes it has
<KOJV> freely translated from Swedish... the package tk8.4 has got not installation candidate.
<aanderse> oh... my bad
<aanderse> i'm about to head out from work soon... anyone here think they can run KOJV through installing tk8.4 from the repos, and installing i8kutils from a .deb?
<KOJV> So... now what?
<ephemeros> i would suggest to look for the tk8.4 packade in synaptic package manager
<ephemeros> that error sounds familiar, like the package exists though it won't install, maybe a bug?
<ephemeros> KOJV ^
<KOJV> ephemeros:  thanks but there's no such package in my resp.
<ephemeros> KOJV: do you have synaptic running?
<aanderse> ... what's up with your repos?
<KOJV> Dunno.
<ephemeros> may i suggerst to open up Menu->System->Synaptic Package Manager, then
<ephemeros> in its menu click Settings->Repositories
<ephemeros> and look there if the first two options are enabled
<ephemeros> thoug you said main and universe are enabled :|
<KOJV> ephemeros:  yes they are.
<ephemeros> what about the mirror, what if it's not up-to-date, or refresh the packages list
<ephemeros> ...with the reload button :|
<aanderse> yeah, hit the big "reload" button maybe
<ephemeros> :)
<aanderse> heh
<aanderse> anywho, good luck, but sorry gotta go
<aanderse> ttyl
<ephemeros> see you a.
<FrederikVds> Thanks for the help, i'm going bye
<ephemeros> KOJV: any luck?
<cody-somerville> Good Evening Xubuntu Users! :)
<ephemeros> bye \m/
<ephemeros> oh, sorry cody-somerville, good evening to you
<cody-somerville> hehe
<cody-somerville> :)
<S0210> Hi! How to change the language of Xfce? I can't find language packages in Synaptic.
<ephemeros> i confused the english expressions :)
<ephemeros> S0210: if you search "language" by name, don't you have ant result?
<ephemeros> like language-pack-... or language-support-...
<S0210> ephemeros: I have a result but I can't find e.g. xfce4-session in Hungarian in Synaptic (although it does exist as I remember from 7.10)
<S0210> ephemeros: yes, there is something http://i18n.xfce.org/stats/index.php?mode=4&lang=xfce_4_2/hu
<ephemeros> i never used packages, though...
<S0210> ephemeros: but not in Synaptic. and I have no clue what to do now
<ephemeros> what if you select language-support-hu ?
<ephemeros> it looks like a meta-package
<ephemeros> let me look a bit
<S0210> ephemeros: done. but it does not change quite a few xfce related labels (inc. some obvious ones like "power off")
<ephemeros> :|
<ephemeros> anyway, when installing the good packages, let's say you would find it,
<ephemeros> what should happen, how did you enable it?
<S0210> ephemeros: right after starting the live CD I chose Hungarian and I installed it this way. :-)
<S0210> ephemeros: later on there is a menu / system / language support that I used to checked
<ephemeros> oh, i think it enables it womeho, anyway i think the session should be restartet for the efefcts to take place, souldn't it?
<ephemeros> :|
<S0210> ephemeros: it has been restarted about hundred times since April 2008 :-)
<ephemeros> whit this package installed?
<S0210> ephemeros: yes
<ephemeros> then i don't know, i though i could figure out :D
<ephemeros> S0210: let me restart my session
<ephemeros> brb
<ephemeros> S0210: it works here
<S0210> ephemeros: works what?
<ephemeros> changing the language
<ephemeros> what i did is:
<S0210> ephemeros: what language?
<S0210> ephemeros: have you changed to hu?
<ephemeros> i put romanian packages
<ephemeros> i installed: language-pack-ro and language-support-ro
<ephemeros> then, at the login window i choosed Language->Romanian,
<cody-somerville> Applications > System > Language Support
<S0210> ephemeros: awesome... then my Romanian language problem is solved :-)
<slow-motion> n8
<ephemeros> S0210: you mean hungarian?
<S0210> ephemeros: now back to the Hungarian problem
<ephemeros> cody-somerville: it looks like the language support tool wants to install the gnome ro pack
<ephemeros> S0210: what do you mean?
<ephemeros> did you change the language at the login window?
<S0210> ephemeros: I did installed language-pack-hu and language-support-hu and a few more language-*-hu
<ephemeros> ^
<cody-somerville> ephemeros, thats okay :)
<S0210> ephemeros: as I see the menu in hu I suppose I did
<ephemeros> and also, S0210, an issue could be if you have enabled the option to save/restore all your sessions, i think the session retakes it's old settings, never tried, thoug
<S0210> ephemeros: stop
<ephemeros> ok :)
<S0210> ephemeros: let me explain my problem again
<ephemeros> yes...
<S0210> ephemeros: http://ubuntu.hu/files/imagecache/thumb/files/bugreports/xxx_setup.png
<S0210> ephemeros: probably it tells you more than I could put in words
<ephemeros> that's what you see now, or what you want to see?
<S0210> ephemeros: most of the things are in hu but a few things remained en (e.g. "removable drives and media")
<ephemeros> oh...
<S0210> ephemeros: first I thought it is a missing translation
<S0210> ephemeros: but it is not as I can not find it on launchpad at all
<ephemeros> you, with my translation those are missing, too
<S0210> ephemeros: then I also found this http://i18n.xfce.org/stats/index.php?mode=4&lang=xfce_4_4/hu
<S0210> ephemeros: it shows that the translation exists but not in lanuchpad
<S0210> ephemeros: I do not care if it is set up in launchpad or not but I want to have them
<ephemeros> :|
<S0210> ephemeros: now comes my trick question: what should I do?
<ephemeros> well i don't know what to say
<S0210> :-)
<ephemeros> aren't the translations dwl-dable and installable from the xfce website?
<ephemeros> ...separately
<S0210> ephemeros: I suppose they are... (see the link above). how can I check it? what should I do?
<ephemeros> i really don't know, anyone?
<ephemeros> S0210: remember xubuntu xfce installation is custom,
<ephemeros> i don't know how the default xfce translated installation looks like,
<ephemeros> but it is possible that those buttons and items weren't translated, i'm not a maintainer and just suppose so
<suRsu> hello everyone!
<ephemeros> at a second thought "Autostarted Apps" is default in XFCE,
<ephemeros> when i press the button, the window that appears *is* translated :))
<S0210> ephemeros: that's not the case seeing the Xfce4 Translations Statistics that I referred to earlier (see url)
<ephemeros> ok
<suRsu> okej people anyone in here that can help me ? i really need to ask some questions and get some good advices and guide im newbie =)
<Myrtti> hello suRsu
<suRsu> hayy
<suRsu> first of all im on my windows op right now i dont know how to istnall irc on liux
<Myrtti> you've got pidgin there
<Myrtti> pidgin can do irc
<ephemeros> suRsu: every application existing on the repository can be installed from the desktop menu->System->Synaptic Package Manager
<ephemeros> yeah, that is an option (pidgin)
<Myrtti> I personally don't like pidgin at all
<Myrtti> actually I finally managed to outsource all my im protocols to bitlbee
<ephemeros> me neither, what IRC client do you use, Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> had to compile bitlbee myself to get past some idiocies
<Myrtti> ephemeros: of course the best :-)
<Myrtti> ephemeros: irssi
<ephemeros> lol, this is the first time i hear about it
<TheSheep> it's the best
<suRsu> question i have a laptop and i wonder witch ubuntu works best for it or even linux i looked around like opensuse and stuff like that but i have no clue.. i cant seems to get compiz on my laptop :S
<zoredache> bitlbee/irssi is great.  but you might need to compile yourself or backport to get everything work
<TheSheep> suRsu: compiz is not required
<ephemeros> suRsu: what laptop model do you have
<suRsu> System Model: HP Compaq nc6400 (EH522AV)
<suRsu>                BIOS: KBC Version 56.33
<suRsu>           Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs)
<suRsu>              Memory: 1016MB RAM
<Myrtti> zoredache: yeah, I had to compile it myself after doing some hacking with a friend to get past jabber port restrictions
<ephemeros> Myrtti, TheSheep, zoredache: i think it sucks if it starts in command line, don't scare the guy away :)
<suRsu> my card is  Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
<suRsu>      Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
<suRsu>         Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 950
<Myrtti> ephemeros: that's why I said pidgin
<Myrtti> :-)
<ephemeros> well, i'm closer to suRsu in though, let me recommend him XChat
<suRsu> well im on my windows op right now
<ephemeros> suRsu: X/Ubuntu runs out-of the box on my laptop, except the wireless
<ephemeros> though i have Acer
<ephemeros> suRsu: try http://www.xchat.org/download/
<Myrtti> suRsu: I've worked with ncx400's a lot
<ephemeros> it runs on windows, too, you may try it there and if you like it install when on ubuntu
<Myrtti> they work very, very nicely with Ubuntu
<Myrtti> any flavor, really
<ephemeros> Myrtti: cool
<suRsu> hmm only says  windows 2000 xp or vista or fedora 7 :p
<suRsu> does fedora stuff work on xubuntu?
<ephemeros> :|
<suRsu> couse its rpm file can i download that stuff for my xubuntu?
<ephemeros> fedora is a linux distribution like ubuntu, it runs on its own
<suRsu> ah
<ephemeros> nope
<Myrtti> suRsu: are you trying to install an irc client to your windows or to your (x)ubuntu?
<suRsu> well xubuntu
<suRsu> so ican logg over and talk
<Myrtti> well for xubuntu you can use the package management
<suRsu> i have the 8.04 verison
<Myrtti> applications -> system -> add/remove
<suRsu> alright i be back soon
<suRsu> thanks
<Myrtti> suRsu: what client are you using now?
<Myrtti> xchat, mirc?
<suRsu> mirc
<Myrtti> then you'll probably like xchat
<suRsu> do i have to download it?
<Myrtti> search for that in that add/remove application search box
<Myrtti> yes
<suRsu> alright
<Myrtti> or use the cd
<ephemeros> suRsu: i told you, you should probably try it in windoze, to check for the settings, config, etc
<Myrtti> no, actually, I think xchat isn't on the cd
<suRsu> i dont have the cd i download the file from the homepage and extracted it on my widnows then i isntalled it :p
<Myrtti> so yes, you need to download it
<ephemeros> yeah, i think it's in the universe repo
<suRsu> alright brb
<ephemeros> k
<ephemeros> Myrtti: do you know an easy way to connect to windoze samba shares on xubuntu?
<Myrtti> I don't know about the easy, but the best is still to mount them
<ephemeros> what if the guy will want that too, probably we should recommend him the Gnome or KDE variations?
<ephemeros> hmm...ok
<ephemeros> i hope he'll manage it :)
<Myrtti> the thing with all the graphical things is that they usually work for some apps, and then for some they don't
<Myrtti> using mount makes them visible for all the apps, always
<Myrtti> I think he was a she, btw ;-)
<ephemeros> i used almost only graphical tools, i don't know about those
<ephemeros> oh, didn't notice :)
<Myrtti> "/home/myrtti/.irssi/scripts/autorun/autorealname.pl"
<Myrtti> [00:29] *** suRsu (Suey) [n=oo_kamii@84-217-147-26.tn.glocalnet.net] has joined #xubuntu
<Myrtti> might be wrong, though
<ephemeros> oh :)
<suRs> hay
<Myrtti> hello suRs
<ephemeros> Myrtti:  ... :)
<ephemeros> hey
<suRs> im back xD on my betuiful linux now =)
<suRs> omg this rox! thanks guys ur the best
<Myrtti> ephemeros: then again so am I ;-)
<Myrtti> suRs: no prob, that's what we're here for
<ephemeros> Myrtti: i though about that, feminine intuiition, probably
<suRs> well you know how it its with newbie but i gotta admit it everyone is a newbie some time :p
<Myrtti> suRs: exactly
<Myrtti> oh, back in the days when I used to login as root to gnome session...
<Myrtti> :-P
<suRs> well  question .. when i look for themes what kinda should i look for? what is kde 1 , 2?
<Myrtti> suRs: if you've got xubuntu, then you can look for the ones for xfce, and sometimes for gtk/gnome
<suRs> ah alright are thay hard to install?
<Myrtti> if you've got kubuntu, then kde themes are the ones to look for
<ephemeros> yeah, KDE, Gnome and XFCE are different desktops with different settings and themes
<suRs> so were can i find does one ? :)
<ephemeros> Ubuntu has Gnome, Kubuntu comes from KDE and Xubuntu from XFCE
<suRs> well i got Xubuntu
<ephemeros> ok, any flavor you have the others can be installed, though extra space will be required,
<ephemeros> and if you're on the live-cd all will install in the memory, i don't think you'll have enough space there
<suRs> i didnt knew witch one to pick isntall hehe
<suRs> i got 20 gig more i think on my hard drive
<ephemeros> :) better see some demos on youtube, or something, it's a matter of taste
<suRs> i alredy have my taste :D
<DaveKong> Does anyone use KGS? I can't get it to work even though I got java etc
<ephemeros> the "x" one?
<KOJV> ephemeros: I changed to the international resp instead of the Swedish one and now it's downlioading the utils okay. Thanks a bunch!
<suRs> kojv your swedish?
<ephemeros> KOJV: cool
<KOJV> suRs: , yes.
<suRs> jag med :)
<suRs> its me too on swedish hehe
<KOJV> k :)
<suRs> ephemeros
<ephemeros> yup
<suRs> when i run ./compiz-check
<suRs> i get this kinda think Gathering information about your system...
<suRs>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 8.04
<suRs>  Desktop environment:   Xfce
<suRs>  Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<suRs>  Driver in use:         intel
<suRs>  Rendering method:      AIGLX
<suRs> Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...
<suRs>  Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [FAIL]
<suRs>  Checking for non power of two support...          [FAIL]
<suRs>  Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
<suRs>  Checking for FBConfig...                          [FAIL]
<suRs> when it says fail i cant use it?
<Myrtti> !paste | suRs
<ubottu> suRs: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<suRs> sorry.
<Myrtti> np
<ephemeros> suRs: i'm not so good at installing compiz, maybe Myrtti could help you better
<suRs> myrtti maybe you can help me?
<Myrtti> I actually installed xubuntu because I couldn't get compiz to work (though later I found out it was because I had server kernel)
<suRs> so
<suRs> what did you do?
<Myrtti> I can't remember seeing that kind of script though
<Myrtti> how are you trying to install compiz?
<suRs> well
<suRs> i tryed once but i couln't it to work
<suRs> and  i had to resintall my xubuntu becose my other one acted wierd
<Myrtti> did you download something from somewhere?
<suRs> yeah i did
<Myrtti> if so, how and from where?
<suRs> do some downloads
<suRs> it was sudo get i- and alot of compiz stuff
<suRs> on the terminal
<Myrtti> ok
<suRs> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<suRs> its my grafick card it does support 3d
<suRs> and the driver in use is intel it says
<Myrtti> I might be wrong, but I think there might be another driver that you could use
<suRs> Rendering method:      AIGLX <-- i have no idea what this is
<suRs> how do i install grafik card drives? :S
<ephemeros> all the drivers i know are for NVidia and ATI
<suRs> yeah
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> sorry, a tad late here in Finland
<ephemeros> i bought my laptop especially with one of these for the drivers :)
<suRs> hehe
<suRs> but my laptop its pretty expensive
<ephemeros> suRs: did you check the ubuntu wiki for the drivers installation?
<suRs> nop
<ephemeros> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<ephemeros> excuse me, i think this is it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Myrtti> I think you're doing great here, I'm on the other hand getting really tired
<Myrtti> /me goes to put some new linens to her bed and tucks in
<Myrtti> niteynite
<ephemeros> night Myrtti
<suRs> god night
<ephemeros> suRs: i'll go to sleep too, but try some few more things
<ephemeros> check the desktop menu -> System->Hardware drivers and check what do you see there
<suRs> nothing
<suRs> its emptey
<suRs> empty
<ephemeros> wow, well bad news, when i search for "drivers" on the Ubuntu help site the results are:
<ephemeros> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=drivers&titlesearch=Titles
<suRs> so
<ephemeros> i really don't know what's the business with those Intel drivers
<suRs> okej
<ephemeros> why don't you install compiz directly from the package manager?
<ephemeros> ...and see what happens
<suRs> can i do that?
<ephemeros> yes
<ephemeros> open Synaptic Packade Manager from System
<suRs> cool i can try
<ephemeros> then search by name "compiz"
<suRs> i did that
<suRs> now its finish i think
<ephemeros> though in my knowledge compiz is not very well supported on XFCE
<suRs> how do i know if it works?
<ephemeros> ok, so let me think
<suRs> what kinad linix should i use then opensuse?
<suRs> debian?
<ephemeros> ubuntu has gnome and kde, too
<ephemeros> i'd recommend you ubuntu, the default one on gnome,
<suRs> i dont like ubuntu so much
<ephemeros> if you really want compiz working out of the box
<ephemeros> well i don't know about the others
<suRs> k
<suRs> i like xubuntu its nice :p
<suRs> hehe
<ephemeros> the same issues apply on the other distros, compiz works better on gnome and kde
<suRs> whats so diffrent?
<ephemeros> you mean you don't like gnome
<suRs> what do you use?
<ephemeros> i use xubuntu,
<suRs> so why do you use it?
<ephemeros> i worked some time on gnome, but some things i didn't like, it is slower
<ephemeros> because i like it is fast, and logical in settings,
<suRs> okej
<suRs> but you got compiz?
 * cody-somerville likes Xubuntu too :)
<ephemeros> gnome has some settings in the GUI, some other in the configuration manager, and others probably in config files :|
<ephemeros> cody-somerville: \m/
<ephemeros> my gf has it
<ephemeros> she's on gnome
<suRs> well my bf dosnt like linux
<ephemeros> :))
<suRs> only my brother used it so i got intressted when he fixed his desktop like he whanted was relly cool
<ephemeros> what distro does he use?
<suRs> i whant to fix my desktop like that allso so i whanted a nice theme :p
<suRs> i have no idea what he use :p
<suRs> he just said linux
<ephemeros> :|
<suRs> hehe
<suRs> how do i install theme?
<ephemeros> go to settings->settings manager
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> okej
<ephemeros> there is
<ephemeros> well i put on the translation and forgot their names in english :D
<suRs> well
<suRs> i ment like
<ephemeros> but you will figure out, you can change the icons, window borders and gui style
<suRs> a nicer one that i can download
<ephemeros> oh
<suRs> like its awsomme!
<ephemeros> http://xfce-look.org/
<suRs> xfce is the one i should use for xubuntu?
<ephemeros> well you should use what you like most
<suRs> whats the diffrent  with xfce gtk1.x 2.x
<ephemeros> suRs: do you want a screenshot with mine?
<ephemeros> gtk+2
<ephemeros> the 1.x version is obsolete
<suRs> well
<suRs> sure how do i see your ss
<ephemeros> 1 min
<ephemeros> is the screenshot coming?
<suRs> hum
<suRs> nop
<suRs> well i didnt find anyone that looked cool enought
<suRs> i whant like final fantasy or somting nice
<suRs> :D
<ephemeros> :)
<ephemeros> well suRs i hope you'll make your mind to a desktop/distro, i have to go to sleep
<ephemeros> se you
<ephemeros> bye guys \m/
<suRs> nigt
<suRs> me2
<suRs> work tomorrow
#xubuntu 2008-05-29
<xephos> hi there, anyone out there?
<zoredache> maybe...
<zoredache> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xephos> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xephos> i see that's a bot
<xephos> well, to anyone out there: I just installed Xubuntu, I have a second internal hard drive that Xubuntu knows is there when i ran fdisk -l but when i tried to mount it, i could only see this single document with a name that looked like a small matrix (like 2x2 matrix).  any ideas?
<xephos> it's a FAT32 btw
<Vencabot> Hey, Xubuntu. For some reason, after applying settings with the nvidia-settings tool, Xfce's Display Settings offers 1680x1510@88 resolution. If I restart X server, though, this option is gone and I'm back at 1680x1510@51 resolution. Any advice?
<cody-somerville> Vencabot, try "default"?
<Vencabot> I let nvidia-settings change my xorg.conf, and it added some nice HorizSync and VertRefresh lines that I didn't have before, but even with this new xorg.conf I can only get 1680x1510@88 if I go through the nvidia-settings tool first.
<Vencabot> I'm not sure what rates Default uses, but before I go through nvidia-settings, 1680x1050@88 isn't even an option.
<Vencabot> (I didn't mean 1510 before, I meant 1050.)
<Vencabot> I'm just curious where Xcfe's settings manager is getting all of these values from, and why applying changes through nvidia-settings would only change my list of possible values temporarily.
<xephos> Hey there, maybe one of you has an idea about this.  I just installed Xubuntu, I have a second internal hard drive that Xubuntu knows is there when i ran fdisk -l but when i tried to mount it, i could only see this single (i guess txt) document with a name that looked like a small matrix (like 2x2 matrix).  any ideas?
<slimjimflim> anybody know what packages correspond to these libraries?    *  xlib (pkg-config xlib) - Standard Xlib library
<slimjimflim>     * xtst (pkg-config xtest) - XTEST library
<zorglu_> q. im planning to install xubuntu on a EEEpc, how large is the install on disk ?
<nacre> It seems to use 3,5G atm
<nacre> pretty strange.. I updated xfce4 to 4.4.2 and now global shortcuts don't work untill I open/close keyboard settings..
<KOJV> The programs require the kernel module i8k.o which can be compiled from the package sources or found in Linux kernel 2.4.14 and later versions.
<KOJV> ﻿Where can I get that kernel module? Thanks!
<Myrtti> type "uname -a"
<KOJV> Linux ellenor-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Myrtti> 2.6.24 > 2.4.14; but you don't have that?
<Myrtti> I've got it in my laptop
<Myrtti> are you trying to compile something?
<KOJV> Myrtti: trying to install i8kfans.
<KOJV> Or, well, it's installed but it won't run.
<KOJV> I'm just fishing in the dark here.
<Myrtti> where did you download from?
<KOJV> debian.org or something.. .also tried downloading it from the main respitory.
<Myrtti> ahem, ok.
<KOJ1> Sorry, the machine hung.
<KOJV> As I said, I'm trying to run i8kfans, fishing in the dark here...
<KOJV> Nobody knows how to make i8kfans work?
<Stroganoff> KOJV have you loaded ther kernel module? i8k.ko
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-216652.html
<Stroganoff> this thread also suggests to update your BIOS
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> i installed hardy on a machine with ati radeon 9200 graphicscard
<The_ManU_212> it doesnt detect the card and uses vesa
<The_ManU_212> the hardware manager also doesnt show any propitary driver
<The_ManU_212> the new fglrx doesnt supportr this card anymore
<The_ManU_212> so i wanted to install the 8.28 driver manually, but it didnt worked, to many errors also because /bin/sh is dash ...
<The_ManU_212> how can i get 3d acceleration?
<cody-somerville> Install envy-ng
<The_ManU_212> cody-somerville: do you have any howto?
<The_ManU_212> and then my card is running?
<Myrtti> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<deniz_ogut> Hello. xubuntu 8.04 /turkish locale here. After my recent updates,I coudn't sign as my default user,which was an old one (3 distro upgrade) . I managed to solve it in some ways.I want to open a bug report but I don't knowhowto create the same conditions. Someone who had floating_ aced the same issue?
<Myrtti> !info envy-ng
<ubottu> Package envy-ng does not exist in hardy
<cody-somerville> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<deniz_ogut> ... or should we burrysuch things to the history?
<Myrtti> do'h
<The_ManU_212> cody-somerville: i have an ATI card
<cody-somerville> The_ManU_212, It works for nvidia and ATI
<The_ManU_212> Myrtti: hm thats bad :(
<Myrtti> it should be there...
<The_ManU_212> cody-somerville: but as it seems hardy has no envy source?
<cody-somerville> !info envy-gtk
<Myrtti> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> Package envy-gtk does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<cody-somerville> there you go
<The_ManU_212> which package shall i install?
<The_ManU_212> envyng-gtk?
<nacre> Can anyone help.. I updated xfce4 to 4.4.2 and now global shortcuts won't work until I open&close keyboard settings?
<Myrtti> The_ManU_212: yes
<The_ManU_212> Myrtti: ok i'll try xubuntu currently is reinstalling, because i destroyed my system beacause of changes with bash and das
<The_ManU_212> h
<Tobias78> Hi, I'm KOJV, the official dumbnut IRCing on the machine that keeps hanging from overheating... please repeat any messages to me for the past five minutes. Thanks a lot!
<Tobias78> Can someone please help me get i8kfans running? It's a Debian project that I try to run on Xubuntu. Dell Inspiron 8200 with new, 2-wire fans (no yellow wire to control them). I need i8kfans to make the fans run. Works fine in Windows. Please help!
<cody-somerville> Tobias78, :/
<Tobias78> cody-somerville?
<The_ManU_212> where is the config of xfterm4?
<The_ManU_212> because tehre is something wrong, graphic bugs i cant see all i type etc
<The_ManU_212> i installed xubuntu new
<The_ManU_212> so it has to be in /home ehich i only mounted
<The_ManU_212> some one can help?
<ron_o> egads.. I gotta a serious issue with, apparently, gnome-power-prefernces.... my computer keeps suspending after only a few minutes...
<ron_o> however, I changes something in my power preferences to keep going (maybe)..
<The_ManU_212> where is the xfterm4 config situated?
<The_ManU_212> i have graphical issues, cant read the text (it is nooo font problem)
<TheSheep> The_ManU_212: in ~/.config/terminal/terminalrc
<ron_o> under >> preferences >> actions
<ron_o> dying here
<Tobias78> Can someone please help me get i8kfans running? It's a Debian project that I try to run on Xubuntu. Dell Inspiron 8200 with new, 2-wire fans (no yellow wire to control them). I need i8kfans to make the fans run. Works fine in Windows. Please help!
<ron_o> my computer keeps trying to suspend without my authorization.
<ron_o> I just logged out and back in and it's doing OK this second, but who knows in a few minutes..
<ron_o> I changed my gnome-power-preferences to ask me what to do when the power button is clicked and then all of a sudden the shutdown/suspend sequence started..
<ron_o> otherwise it would suspend automatically.
<Tobias78> Running Xubuntu, this Inspiron 8200 suddenly hangs, with CapsLock and ScrollLock lights flashing. Anybody dare guess why?
<TheSheep> Tobias78: kernel panic
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I just install hardy
<AlexCONRAD> and i'm new to xubuntu
<AlexCONRAD> (or ubuntu in general)
<AlexCONRAD> i can't find the patch command
<AlexCONRAD> sudo patch doesn't work neiether
<AlexCONRAD> neither
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: what are you trying to do?
<AlexCONRAD> TheSheep: hi, i'm trying to patch a file to compile a module
<AlexCONRAD> TheSheep: and patch doesn't seem to be installed
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: install the 'build-essential' package
<AlexCONRAD> aah
<TheSheep> it will install the compiler and most tools
<AlexCONRAD> ok, now, I have no network on my computer
<AlexCONRAD> as I'm trying to patch the network card module
<AlexCONRAD> is build-essential on the xubuntu CD ?
<AlexCONRAD> and i've never played with .debs before... i'm comming from fedora (rpms)
<AlexCONRAD> so i'm still a little unconfortable with all that
<Tobias78> TheSheep, how come?
<AlexCONRAD> I have found the build-essentials package in the cdrom under main/b/build-essentials
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Myrtti> just enable the cd as a repository in the package manager
<AlexCONRAD> (or something like that, the pc is in the other room)
<AlexCONRAD> package manager ... right. I'll look for that. Its in the menus ?
<Myrtti> applications - system - software sources
<Myrtti> tick cd on
<AlexCONRAD> (because double clicking the .deb complains about dependencies)
<AlexCONRAD> thanks Myrtti
<AlexCONRAD> ill go try that, brb
<Myrtti> then you can install the bugger with synaptic
<AlexCONRAD> what's the bugger for ?
<Myrtti> and it'll pull the dependencies too
<Myrtti> the bugger = build-synaptics
<AlexCONRAD> synaptics ?
<AlexCONRAD> :p
<Myrtti> sorry
<Myrtti> need coffee
<Myrtti> brain fart
<Tobias78> Anyone know how to put i8k in the systray?
<platyhelminth> How to use 32 bit binaries on 64 bit Ubuntu (or Xubuntu)
<The_ManU_212> envy-ng detects my ati radeon 9200 correctly, but says that the legacy driver which works with this card not available is for hardy, what to do for 3d acceleration?
<deniz_ogut> Sorry just asking for info: Is the default viewer for image files gimp and the default reader/viewer for plain text files OpenOfice in Xubuntu? I use xubuntu and was upgrading via Web for the last 3 distro and nowI added a newuser and its the case. Am I missing something?
<suRs> hello everyone
<deniz_ogut> hi
<suRs> i neeed help :D
<deniz_ogut> sak
<deniz_ogut> ask
<Myrtti> deniz_ogut: nope, in xubuntu there isn't even openoffice installed by default
<deniz_ogut> interesting.
<suRs> hay myrtti
<Myrtti> hi suRs
<suRs> so myrtti
<suRs> im going to send you a link
<suRs> on my laptop configurations .. and you are going to give me an advice for best linux to my computer
<Myrtti> uh-oh :-)
<deniz_ogut> ok, i installed OperOffice bymyself once a time but why its the default fon text files? should I enter a bug?
<Myrtti> I'm not such a good hardware expert
<Myrtti> deniz_ogut: you can change that yourself
<deniz_ogut> of course I can and I di  I am asking for the benefit of the humanity. maybe there's a bug.
<Myrtti> click a text file with the right mouse button, select Open with other application
<deniz_ogut> i kknowdear friend.
<Myrtti> you've probably changed it yourself by accident
<deniz_ogut> maybe. but you knowits hard. I'm a good linuxuser.
<deniz_ogut> is there any developer here who wishes to know more about the situation?
<The_Kernel> wrong channel deniz_ogut
<The_Kernel> :/
<deniz_ogut> which one?
<deniz_ogut> @The_Kernel: problem is this:i am not a member of developers or so and I dan't want to enter a bug if its nonsense.
<The_Kernel> Its nonsense :/
<deniz_ogut> so... ok... but my machine does so. anyway ok. ı just warnted to warn if its a bug. i see that it is not.
<suRs> http://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/HP_Compaq_Business_Notebook_nc6400_RM106AW-UUZ/version.asp
<suRs> annyone can tell witch Op system for me is best if i use this computer!
<y4ndexx> Linux.
<deniz_ogut> @suRs: what is the problem?
<suRs> yes  but witch linux?
<suRs> well the problem is i dont know what ubuntu i should use becose i can run compiz on this laptop
<suRs> and my laptop is pretty good one it costed 2.300 usd! in the beggning -.-
<deniz_ogut> what is your RAM?
<y4ndexx> Why can't you try the Live CD versions?
<suRs> 1024 mb 667 mhz i think
<suRs> i just installed ubuntu from my windows
<deniz_ogut> not procesessor but ram i ask like 128 256 1 GB etc...
<suRs> 1 Gb
<y4ndexx> deniz: he told ya already.
<deniz_ogut> ubuntu is just for you.
<suRs> the orginal one?
<deniz_ogut> if you like to use xubuntu;its a matter of taste.
<deniz_ogut> if you want one answer: ubuntu
<y4ndexx> *buntu
<deniz_ogut> ....my opinion for sure.
<Myrtti> suRs: you're not going to get unbiased answers here ;-)
<suRs> what verison on ubuntu should i use then?
<deniz_ogut> what can i do.you see the q...
<y4ndexx> 8.04 LTS
<suRs> what does lts mean?
<y4ndexx> 8 means 2008, .04 means April, LTS means Long Term Support.
<deniz_ogut> means its hard to answer distro questions...
<y4ndexx> Use Ubuntu.
<deniz_ogut> but i believe that ubuntu is right for you.
<y4ndexx> Try the live version.
<suRs> i dont have the cd
<y4ndexx> Burn one.
<suRs> i have it on the map
<y4ndexx> map?
<suRs> on my windows im not good at burnign stuff i might ask my boyfriend but hes no home
<suRs> yeah i downloaded it and extraced it and installed it
<y4ndexx> umm...
<deniz_ogut> ???
<Myrtti> wubi
<suRs> well
<suRs> i guess i just ahve to reinstall it again
<y4ndexx> well, if it's installed, what's the problem?
<deniz_ogut> @suRs: do you have a install CD at han? a linuxone maybe an ubuntu?
<deniz_ogut> *hand
<suRs> no i dont have a cd
<deniz_ogut> howdid you install it?
<suRs> I have all files on A map in my windows op witch i used to install my xubuntu
<y4ndexx> The best way to know if Ubuntu will work, is to run it from live CD.
<suRs> well i just doubble klicked O_o on the exe
<suRs> xd
<deniz_ogut> oh ok, you downloaded but doesnt have CD . rigt?
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> i havnt burned it :p
<suRs> he
<deniz_ogut> would you please wait a minute.
<deniz_ogut> i wiml supply you with the info how you have the cd.
<deniz_ogut> @suRs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<deniz_ogut> @suRs: is it what you need?
<deniz_ogut> @suRs: I mean: first you have an installCD at had and you can install ubuntu with that CD.
<deniz_ogut> so you have to create this as an ISO CD image.
<slaine_> Hey guys, just installed Xubuntu (Hardy) on an old Vaio laptop I have. Performs really well. However, I'm having a cosmetic issue with Terminal, for some reason, the window decorations aren't rendering properly. All other windows seem to render correctly
<slaine_> anyone any suggestions ?
<suRs> im back now
<suRs> sorry if i took  a while :D
<suRs> i dont have any cd to burn on :S
<suRs> deniz
<zoredache> suRs: he left
<suRs> are you saying there is somting wrong with my xubuntu couse i isntalled if from windows?
<suRs> im sick of trying to fix my linux on my computer im not doing any progress at all
<suRs> :/
<zoredache> there is nothing wrong with it, but linux would be a bit faster if you created a new partition and installed from the cd...
<suRs> well
<zoredache> suRs: you are going to need to be more specific... 'not doing any progress' doesn't mean anything to me
<suRs> first i would like to know how to use it before i do so
<suRs> and i dont know if that willl work on my laptop
<suRs> i dont have ati or nvidia card
<suRs> how do i install themes on my xubuntu ? :D
<Odd-rationale> !xfce-themes | suRs
<ubottu> suRs: Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<suRs> how do i unpack stuff ?  and install
<Odd-rationale> suRs: use xarchiver
<suRs> okej thanks boys i will try to get somting nice =) and really good replay time!
<suRs> question
<suRs> when i look for themes  GTK 1.x and GTK 2.x and Xfce witch one shoild i look for?
<Odd-rationale> xfce or gtk2
<suRs> thanks!
<suRs> how do i get a 3d desktop on my xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: you will need compiz and a good grphics card that suports compositing and stuff
<suRs> meh
<suRs> i have intel graphic card
<suRs> i can playe 3d games on windows with it
<Odd-rationale> can you run glxgears ?
<suRs> whats that?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: run glxgears from a terminal and see if it runs smoothly...
<suRs> i hvae to install it
<suRs> shall i install it?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: yeah
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> it runs perfekt
<suRs> for me
<suRs> no laggs or anything
<suRs> and i have like alot stuff  upp
<Odd-rationale> suRs: ok. then compiz may work for you...
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> but when i did a compiz check before
<suRs> i got 3 fails
<suRs> and i dont know why
<suRs> omg
<suRs> i dont now
<suRs> i good all green
<suRs> it says [ok] on all
<suRs> rationale i love you thanks ! :D
<suRs> brb
<Odd-rationale> :?
<suRs> back
<suRs> rationale were can i find a guide to install compiz?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: it is very easy. just do "sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager"
<suRs> thanks :D
<suRs> your pro at linux?
<Odd-rationale> ...
<Odd-rationale> i like to think i am... :?
<suRs> hehe well i just started like 1 week ago
<suRs> but i havnt improved anything
<suRs> anyway i downloade the stuff what should i do now?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: is it installed?
<suRs> i have no idea how do i know?
<Odd-rationale> well, if you ran the command i gave you, it should download and install those packages...
<suRs> well
<suRs> i did do that command and alot of stuff happend
<suRs> do i have to active it or restart somting?
<Odd-rationale> try going to applications --> settings --> advance desktop effects
<suRs> okej im in at desktop effects
<Odd-rationale> in gerneral options, go to the desktop size tab
<Odd-rationale> then set hor. = 4, ver. = 1, and no. of desktops = 1
<suRs> done
<Odd-rationale> back in the main screen, enable these plugins: desktop cube, rotate cube
<Odd-rationale> wobbly windows
<suRs> effectsp
<suRs> i can see alot of 3d stuff and so on icons
<Odd-rationale> cube caps
<suRs> i have cube reflection
<suRs> and 3d windows
<Odd-rationale> i think those will be good enough for now.
<suRs> and alot of other stuff
<Odd-rationale> you can play with the others later.
<Odd-rationale> just make sure you have the ones i mentioned above ^
<suRs> should i disabel desktop wall?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: yes
<suRs> witch one
<suRs> did you mentioned?
<suRs> i didnt se
<Odd-rationale> desktop cube, rotate cube, wobbly windows, cube caps
<Odd-rationale> suRs: got those?
<suRs> wait
<suRs> im looking for them
<y4ndexx> Will Compiz work on GeForce 2?
<suRs> i have dsk cube rot cube wobbly  and i  have cube gears  cube reflection  3d windows  trailfocus fading windows
<Odd-rationale> y4ndexx: probably...
<Odd-rationale> suRs: oh, go back to general options. and in the opacity tab, change the opcatiy during rotation to somthin like 40 %
<suRs> im in general now were can i find opacity?
<Odd-rationale> or maybe it is called the appearence tab, i don't remember...
<suRs> ah
<suRs> i see it
<suRs> opacity settings
<Odd-rationale> but there should be an option for opcatiy during rotation
<suRs> i cant se that
<suRs> only opactiy step
<Odd-rationale> suRs: then that is the wrong tab...\
<suRs> hm
<Odd-rationale> wait. actually, i think it is in the desktop cube settings... sorry
<Odd-rationale> suRs: click on the desktop cube plugin...
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> found it
<suRs> its at 100.0000 atm
<suRs> should i go down to 40?
<Odd-rationale> set it to like between 40 -60
<Odd-rationale> hey brb.
<Odd-rationale> real quick..
<suRs> done
<suRs> 54.2079
<suRs> now what? :D
<Odd-rationale> ok back
<Odd-rationale> close the advance settings and lets see if it works
<Odd-rationale> ready?
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> how do i do?
<Odd-rationale> do alt+f2
<suRs> yeah done
<Odd-rationale> and type in "compiz --replace" without the quotes and press enter
<suRs> okej done
<Odd-rationale> try rotateing the cube with ctrl+alt+left/right
<Odd-rationale> or better yet. ctrl+alt+leftmouse_button_press_and_hold_and_move_mouse_around
<suRs> okej somting just happend
<suRs> my linux just turned down
<Odd-rationale> what happened?
<suRs> maybe
<suRs> its the rotate?
<suRs> couse everything els works
<suRs> omg!
<suRs> it worked when i turned
<suRs> the thing over
<Odd-rationale> try  ctrl+alt+leftmouse_button_press_and_hold_and_move_mouse_around
<Odd-rationale> uh,oh...
<suRs> well
<suRs> my computer shouts down
<suRs> or it comes some black text
<suRs> and i have to logg in again
<suRs> but i can turn the window
<Odd-rationale> suRs: i guess, your computer doesn't like compiz...
<suRs> by  klicking on my bar .. down you know
<suRs> maybe
<suRs> its the rotate thingy?
<Odd-rationale> to turn off compiz, do alt+f2 and type in "xfwm4 --replace"
<suRs> done
<suRs> well
<suRs> it didnt work i still have compiz on i think
<Odd-rationale> suRs: what didn't work? xfwm4 --replace ?
<suRs> yea
<Odd-rationale> you mean you still have compiz running?
<suRs> yeah
<Odd-rationale> suRs: what version of xubuntu you running?
<suRs> the newest one
<Odd-rationale> 8.04?
<suRs> hm
<suRs> i uppdated
<Odd-rationale> lsb_release -a
<Odd-rationale> for version ifo
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> 8.04 hardy ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> suRs: try "xfwm4 --replace" again
<suRs> nothing happend
<suRs> hmm
<suRs> odd you said  cube caps should be on right?
<Odd-rationale> yeah... makes it look better..
<suRs> i didnt have it on
<Odd-rationale> should make it crash though...
<suRs> aaa
<Odd-rationale> suRs: you can get more expert help in the #compiz channel
<suRs> it works now
<suRs> to rotate it
<suRs> it works
<Odd-rationale> i need to go eat lunch...
<suRs> when will you be back?
<Odd-rationale> sorry, i could help more...
<Odd-rationale> couln't
<suRs> but when will you be back then?
<Odd-rationale> i'll be back when i'm done...
<Odd-rationale> depends how hungry i am...
<Odd-rationale> but there are plenty of more knowledgeable people around. here and in the #compiz channel...
<suRs> alright ill wait for you i got more questions :p
<suRs> anyone here?
<cody-somerville> yup
<suRs> hmm
<Odd-rationale> i'm back...
<Odd-rationale> hello, cody-somerville :)
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> \o_
<suRs> ahha :p okej odd
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: i usually answer that question in the negative... ;)
<Odd-rationale> suRs: wasup?
<suRs> well
<suRs> iv been mixing and
<suRs> when i start the 3d Windows
<suRs> and have compiz on thats why crashes my linux
<Odd-rationale> hmm. well, 3d windows was part of the unstbale plugins not too long ago. i guess it still has some bugs...
<Odd-rationale> suRs: so if you disable 3d windows, does everything else work? rotation, opacity, ect?
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> everything
<suRs> works fine
<suRs> i think its some settings
<suRs> in 3d that crashes my linux
<suRs> so i have to find the right onces.. but i know the 3d work so thats not the problem
<Odd-rationale> and if you log off, restart X, and log back in, is compiz still running? or do you have to start it again with alt+f2 "compiz --replace" ?
<suRs> i have to start it
<suRs> with alt f2 allways when i logg off
<Odd-rationale> suRs: well do you prefer it that way? or would you like to have it autostart?
<suRs> i would like to ahve it on start
<suRs> so i dont have to press alt alt f2 allways :p
<suRs> might be annyoing
<Odd-rationale> suRs: go to Applications --> settings --> autostarted applications
<Odd-rationale> click add
<Odd-rationale> for Name: Compiz Fusion, Descrption: Desktop Effects, Command: compiz --replace
<suRs> ice
<suRs> nice
<suRs> done
<Odd-rationale> suRs: then try logging out and back in...
<suRs> okej brb
<suRs> hay opp
<Odd-rationale> me?
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> sorry sotming is worng
<suRs> i coulnt restart my xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> :?
<suRs> well i got lucky i started it on safe mode
<suRs> and i luckly took off the compiz on restart
<suRs> but now i cant drag anything
<suRs> and everything got stuck into the screen lol
<suRs> and when i restart xubuntu all the programs start up. at the beggning
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<suRs> its like this i start a screen
<suRs> and its stuck there
<suRs> for expample i cant move my irc screen
<Odd-rationale> suRs: did you try to reboot?
<suRs> yeah alot of times
<suRs> i cant see my down bar
<suRs> its like my screen has frozen
<Odd-rationale> suRs: try ctrl+alt+bksp to restart the X server. NOTE you will lose all unsaved data...
<suRs> and i cant drag them
<suRs> samme thing dosnt work
<Odd-rationale> suRs: do you have compiz running?
<suRs> no
<suRs> its off
<suRs> probbly
<Odd-rationale> suRs: what exaclty is not working?
<suRs> my op its not working probber
<suRs> and when i did alt f2 and compiz replace my computer restarted
<suRs> or the loggin screen
<Odd-rationale> suRs: well if compiz is off, i don't know what could be the issue...
<suRs> well i dont know ither so iw ill try to restart it again
<suRs> and see if it works or i might just ahve to reinstall my linux again
<suRs> its like i cant move any of my screens
<suRs> like thay are frozen
<Odd-rationale> suRs: try rebooting your machine...
<suRs> no didnt work still samme problem
<Odd-rationale> suRs: i don't quite get the problem,,,
<suRs> The poblem is
<Odd-rationale> you have no window borders?
<suRs> well i have the top one
<suRs> i wish i could take screen shot and send you
<suRs> okej i will try to explain i have 1 window open
<suRs> and i cant move it
<Odd-rationale> suRs: i mean you dont have the minimize, maximize, close button around every window?
<suRs> then if i take another winodw  for example that comes over the other window
<suRs> i cant move it
<suRs> the windows are frozen
<suRs> yeah
<Odd-rationale> suRs: can you alt+left_click on the window and move it?
<suRs> no
<suRs> i cant
<Odd-rationale> suRs: try alt+f2 "xfwm4 --replace"
<suRs> wow
<suRs> it worked
<suRs> nice
<suRs> it works perfekt now
<Odd-rationale> but now compiz is off.
<suRs> i can see and move everything now
<suRs> yeah well i just have to active ate it
<suRs> on alt f2 if i whant it everytime
<Odd-rationale> check your applications --> settings --> auto-started applications. is compiz still on there...
<suRs> no its not i took it off
<suRs> while i had the time after i reboted
<suRs> couse i had like 10 secound before i rebooted it my computer rebooted auto
<Odd-rationale> suRs: well on solution is to use emerald
<Odd-rationale> one
<Odd-rationale> but, i'm not a big fan of emerald...
<suRs> what is emerald?
<Odd-rationale> it is a window decorator...
<Odd-rationale> for compiz
<suRs> hmm what does it do?
<suRs> w
<suRs> well sec i will try run compis for a sec
<suRs> well it worked
<suRs> and nothing crashed
<Odd-rationale> it draws the the things around the windows for compiz
<suRs> when i rebot my system why does all my programs allso reboot ?
<Odd-rationale> because you kill X
<Odd-rationale> and most of your programs are using X
<suRs> okej.
<suRs> so that emerald is good for me?
<Odd-rationale> maybe...
<suRs> couse compiz works fine right now ..
<suRs> i just have to press alt f2 and start it
<Odd-rationale> if things are working fine now... i hate to mess it up again...
<suRs> well
<suRs> should we try or we never  know :p
<Odd-rationale> ok. well then "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<suRs> if i mess up
<suRs> what happens then?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: you will have to reinstall xubuntu...
<Odd-rationale> j/k
<suRs> haha
<suRs> well its finish
<Odd-rationale> open the advance desktop effects again.
<suRs> alright
<Odd-rationale> find the window decoration plugin... enable it. click on it and for command, put emerald
<Odd-rationale> close the advance desktop effects. stop compiz with alt+f2 "xfwm4 --replace"
<Odd-rationale> and restart compiz with alt+f2 "compiz --replace"
<suRs> trying to find the emerald
<suRs> were can i find window decoration plugin?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: in the advance desktop effects settings
<Odd-rationale> suRs: there should be a search feature in the lefft column
<suRs> a found it
<suRs> Window decorations
<suRs> /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<suRs> on my command
<suRs> should i put emerald?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: change it to emerald
<suRs> done
<Odd-rationale> ok. stop compiz and start it up again.
<suRs> well
<suRs> when i run the xfwm4 nothing happends
<suRs> but i will try run compiz again couse all my screen restart kinda
<suRs> done
<Odd-rationale> well, how are things?
<suRs> well
<suRs> like before
<suRs> i cant see any diffrence
<Odd-rationale> can you move winodows?
<suRs> yeah
<Odd-rationale> are the windows borders red?
<suRs> no
<suRs> thay are silver
<Odd-rationale> hmm. ok...
<suRs> my colour has allways ben silver
<Odd-rationale> try to put compiz back in the autostart and log off and back in
<suRs> noo
<suRs> if i do that i dont know how to come back
<suRs> couse i just got lucky
<suRs> to get in back and fix it
<suRs> it restarted everytime
<suRs> my screen loaded
<suRs> after i logged in
<suRs> i had like 5-10 secounds on me to fix it
<suRs> i wrote in user name and password
<suRs> the screen loads i see irc start and my top bar is comming right after
<suRs> then some fire fox window openes and then bam all goes black and restart to login screen
<Odd-rationale> hmm. ok nvm
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> im scared to try that :p
<suRs> so i just might start it everytime i loggin :p
<suRs> heh
<suRs> well
<suRs> im going to try reboot
<suRs> again to see if it works now
<suRs> well it worked to boot but still my irc window pops upp direct1
<suRs> hmm i had the samme problem when i logged in that my screen was stuck so u used that xfwm4 --replace
<suRs> and it worked
<suRs> but when i tryed to start compiz i got back to loading screen
<suRs> now compiz is activated
<suRs> its wierd .. its like i cant switch betewwn compis and xfwm4 ..
<suRs> now my bars are red.
<suRs> there?
<Odd-rationale> yeah, that's emerald...
<suRs> odd
<Odd-rationale> suRs: yeah?
<suRs> i think i know the problem soon
<suRs> lissen ..
<suRs> when i try to switch from compiz to fxwm4 it dosnt work
<suRs> and when my linux crashes it starts with some wierd config so i have to turn on fxwm4 then it works
<suRs> and after that i can turn on compiz again
<suRs> but i still dont know why my 3d window dosnt work
<Odd-rationale> compiz is still very buggy...
<Odd-rationale> i don't even use it anymore...
<Odd-rationale> compiz works best with gnome...
<suRs> why wont you use it ?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: it eats up all my ram..
<suRs> how much ram do you have?
<Odd-rationale> 2 gb
<Odd-rationale> btw, if you don't like the defualt emerald themes, you can more here: http://xfce-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=102&PHPSESSID=29b659cd74ab20e74b0c05547cb88edc
<suRs> im only using 1 gig ram and im using 300 atm
<Odd-rationale> just open the .emerald file with the emerald theme manager...
<Odd-rationale> after you download it that is...
<suRs> alright
<suRs> you know how to install other themes for backround?
<suRs> i have downloaded one but i dont know how to install it
<jonkristian> Is it normal that an update process takes over two hours after a clean install from 8.04 ?
<jonkristian> It's getting very embarassing, though, it's a old and slow toshiba satelite, but still, it's embarassing
<suRs> wow
<suRs> 2 hrs only took  me like 20 minuts :p
<Odd-rationale> jonkristian: you could reinstall twice in that amount of time... ;)
<Odd-rationale> suRs: you can configure the background the same as in xfce....
<Odd-rationale> right-click background, desktop settings, etc...
<suRs> but iv downloaded a map
<suRs> some  Aquatic_black_theme.tar.gz
<Odd-rationale> suRs: you will have to extract the tarball.
<suRs> how do i exakly do that
<suRs> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+
<suRs>  themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible
<suRs>  with your xfce4 desktop.
<suRs> To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/
<suRs>  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ -
<suRs>  Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/
<suRs>  for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop!
<suRs>  - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<Odd-rationale> right-click and say extract
<suRs> this is what i saved last time i got an advice.
<jonkristian> Odd-rationale: I don't belive you
<Odd-rationale> jonkristian: well, i have. literally...
<jonkristian> Odd-rationale: well, it's a AMD K6 with 130mb ram, so i might
<jonkristian> But still, it's way beyond my imagination that it could take so loong
<Odd-rationale> you should just use DSL or puppy
<suRs> odd you said extract were should i extract it to?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: whever you want for now. you can always move it later.
<suRs> wel okej desktop
<suRs> then ? :D
<Odd-rationale> ok
<suRs> i got the map on my desktop
<Odd-rationale> right-click the desktop, and go to desktop settings. you can configure the background there. just point it to the file you your desktop
<jonkristian> Odd-rationale: I see, maybe i should try one of those then
<Odd-rationale> jonkristian: i think i vaguely remember you...
<jonkristian> Odd-rationale: your nick is kind of familiar
<suRs> well
<jonkristian> Odd-rationale: im using archlinux myself, but i got an old laptop here, and i was wanting to try out another distro
<Odd-rationale> jonkristian: didn't you have some secret project going on with this dude doing some file hosting and conversion website?
<suRs> its not justa  backround odd its alot of other maps in it
<suRs> icon theme
<Odd-rationale> jonkristian: cool, i'm an arch user myself...
<jonkristian> Odd-rationale: ah:)
<suRs> nvm odd i found a install  to read ..
<suRs> im going to try
<Odd-rationale> suRs: ok :)
<jonkristian> I'll go for puppy linux i think, it looks more interesting than DSL
<Odd-rationale> jonkristian: definitly. puppy > dsl
<suRs> odd were is my theme settings?
<suRs> you know that i dont know were it is :D
<Odd-rationale> check applications --> settings --> setting mananger...
<suRs> hm witch
<suRs> one is it?
<suRs> splash screen?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: what are you trying to install?
<suRs> a theme :p
<suRs> a whole theme for my linux
<Odd-rationale> what kind of themes? can i see the link where you got it?
<suRs> yea
<suRs> wait
<suRs> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Aquatic+Black?content=80000
<suRs> the red stuff look awsome in the screen i whant that to :p
<Odd-rationale> oh, no...
<suRs> hahaha
<suRs> what now? :p
<Odd-rationale> suRs: did you see the "how to install" file ?
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> well
<suRs> sended you on privat now how to insall  xd
<Odd-rationale> yeah, that file
<Odd-rationale> did that work?
<jonkristian> Odd-rationale: file hosting/conversion? Don't think so
<suRs> well what you mean did that work?
<suRs> i havnt tryed  it
<jonkristian> But it think i hate file hosting sites, they're damn slow:D
<Odd-rationale> suRs: well follow those directions...
<Odd-rationale> jonkristian: ok. must have been a different guy...
<suRs> LEIFGR
<Odd-rationale> ?
<suRs> SORRY
<suRs> were is  home?
<suRs> ok nvm
<Odd-rationale> suRs: home is ~ or /home/<yourusername>
<suRs> aaa
<suRs> how do i move the map theme and icon to home?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: copy, paste
<suRs> i cant copy the whole map?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: sorry, what do you mean by "map"? folder?
<suRs> yeah folder
<suRs> cosue i have to move theme and icon to home folder.
<suRs> file:///home/suey/Desktop/Aquatic%20Black/Themes
<suRs> wrong
<Odd-rationale> suRs: yes. coopy the Icons and Theme folder. and paste them in /home/<youusername>
<suRs> i cant
<Odd-rationale> suRs: why not?
<suRs> couse it wont let me copy the folder :S
<suRs> tell me how should i do exakly couse i did this
<suRs> i frist extraced the map from the  tar.gz file to my desktop and in this folder there is icon and theme i try to copy them and pase them in Home witch i use  file system file manager with
<Odd-rationale> suRs: sounds right to me... do you get any error messages?
<suRs> no
<Odd-rationale> try "cp -r /home/suey/Desktop/Aquatic\ Black/Themes/ ~/.themes"
<Odd-rationale> i mean this "cp -r ~/Desktop/Aquatic\ Black/Themes/ ~/.themes"
<suRs> in terminal?
<Odd-rationale> then do  "cp -r ~/Desktop/Aquatic\ Black/Icons/ ~/.icons"
<Odd-rationale> yes in terminal
<suRs> cp -r ~/Desktop/Aquatic\ Black/Themes/ ~/.themes ?
<suRs> right?
<Odd-rationale> yeah
<suRs> well
<suRs> nothing append
<suRs> happend
<Odd-rationale> suRs: good
<Odd-rationale> now try "cp -r ~/Desktop/Aquatic\ Black/Icons/ ~/.icons"
<suRs> nothing happend
<Odd-rationale> ok fine.
<Odd-rationale> now do "cd"
<zoredache> suRs: on the linux command line no response means the command completed successfully.  You will only see something if there is an error
<Odd-rationale> then do "ls -a"
<Odd-rationale> do you see .themes and .icons folders?
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> i see theme and icons
<Odd-rationale> suRs: good. is there a . before them? like .themes?
<suRs> yeah'
<Odd-rationale> suRs: ok. well then you have succsessfully done step one and two. move on to step 1 for XFCE
<suRs> what should  i do?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: read that "how to install" file. it has the directions there...
<suRs> i need pingin
<Odd-rationale> you should have pidgin in applications --> internet --> pidgin
<suRs> cool found it
<Odd-rationale> anyways, i gtg
<Odd-rationale> ttyl
<suRs> thanks alot odd
<suRs> for all the help!
<suRs> i see you later!
<Yoshimitsu> hello...can i get help here?
<TheSheep> Yoshimitsu: you need to ask your question first
<Myrtti> /me puts her crystal ball away
<Yoshimitsu> I am fairly new to linux. I am learning basic commands, working around the gui. I want to know if there is a way to add desktop icons for apps in xubuntu hardy
<TheSheep> Yoshimitsu: yes, right click on the desktop and select 'create launcher'
<TheSheep> Yoshimitsu: you can also copy the launchers from /usr/share/applications -- those are the ones that make up the menu
<Yoshimitsu> thank you....even though right clicking the desktop brings up the apps menu, It worked for the second option
<TheSheep> Yoshimitsu: ah, then you need to click on some existing icon
<TheSheep> Yoshimitsu: there is an option controlling that in desktop settings, it defaults to not display the apps menu
<Yoshimitsu> oh...got it
<Yoshimitsu> linux is beautiful
<TheSheep> Yoshimitsu: glad you like it
<Yoshimitsu> is there any way to autostart a particular application on startup? pidgin for example
<suRs> i think there is
<suRs> you can make it your own probbly
<Yoshimitsu> I cannot seem to find anything in preferences..i hunted a lot last night
<suRs> settings management
<Yoshimitsu> i'm sorry to bother u guys like this
<suRs> i think
<cody-somerville> Yoshimitsu, if you enable session management, whatever applications are running when you quit will restart
<suRs> applications - > settings -> settings manager
<suRs> then should be an incon there that named is autostarted apps
<cody-somerville> Or you can go Applications > Settings > Autostarted Apps
<cody-somerville> Oh, right right
<suRs> then you klick like add i think and rest i dont know :p
<suRs> cody
<suRs> your good on linux?
<cody-somerville> I'm not bad
<suRs> well
<suRs> can you tell me what kinda theme should i use for my linux i use xubuntu 8.04
<TheSheep> the default is nice ;)
<suRs> well i whant somting nice
<cody-somerville> I like the default myself
<Myrtti> murrina rose
<TheSheep> murrina gilouche duo
<TheSheep> and the gilouche window theme
<suRs> how do i get xmms?
<cody-somerville> xmms is no longer in the repository
<Myrtti> install audacious instead
<Myrtti> it looks the same
<suRs> how do i install it myrtti?
<suRs> sudo get insatll audacious?
<Myrtti> sudo aptitude install audacious
<suRs> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<suRs> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<TheSheep> Myrtti: we try to not use aptitude, as it has part of the package infor databse separate from synaptic
<TheSheep> suRs: you forgot sudo, use apt-getinstead of aptitude or just use synaptic
<TheSheep> s/infor/info
<suRs> thanks
<Myrtti> TheSheep: oh well, just when I've learned to use aptitude instead of apt-get
<Myrtti> :-<
<TheSheep> Myrtti: there are tools for synchronizing it, but that's additional explaining
<TheSheep> Myrtti: use aptitude your self if you want :)
<suRs> hehe
<suRs> apt-get its fater
<suRs> faster to write
<suRs> hm
<suRs> i wonder why i cant open firefox
<suRs> http://di-fm
<suRs> going to restart my comp
<suRs> i need help
<cody-somerville> suRs, ask your question :P
<suRs> i cant see my bars
<suRs> my settings bars..
<suRs> my desktop
<suRs> all i can see its my icons
<cody-somerville> press alt+f2
<suRs> but not the top and below bar
<cody-somerville> type: xfce4-panel
<cody-somerville> and hit okay
<suRs> on terminal? or alt f2
<cody-somerville> alt + f2
<suRs> alright thay are back now
<suRs> thanks
<suRs> dunno what happend
<suRs> i had all my settings on right klick mouse
<suRs> so i could enter applications and so :D
<db-keen> Trying to install Xubuntu 8.04 from LiveCD on old (1999) computer, disk integrity check passes, memory check passes, but during install it shows the xubuntu loading screen, and the status bar gets all the way to completion, and then nothing further is shown on the screen. Any tips?
<db-keen> Ubuntu feisty was once installed on it
<db-keen> so I'm pretty sure it should meet the hardware requirements
<Odd-rationale> db-keen: how much memory do you have?
<Odd-rationale> db-keen: the alternative cd usually installs more smoothly, even if you do meet the requirements...
<Odd-rationale> so i would reccommend trying that.
<db-keen> Odd-rationale: thanks, I'll try that.
<suRs> odd
<suRs> didnt you go to sleep?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: not yet...
<suRs> hah but you told me :p you would go to sleep
<Odd-rationale> suRs: i did :?
<suRs> yeah you did
<vanityvertigo> Hi, I'm trying to connect to my wireless router in Xubuntu 8.04. I tried using the connection manager in the panel but that didn't show any wireless routers in my area. I went on to the terminal method. I noticed my card was in "lshw -C network" but disabled so I tried "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and instead I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument. I'm using a US Robotics 802.11b card and the driver is hostap.
<suRs> odd
<suRs> i gave upp that theme i were about to install was to hard
<suRs> you told me to look for xfce themes?
<suRs> are thay easier to install on xubuntu?
<Yoshimitsu> anyone have tips for compiz
<Yoshimitsu> in xubuntu
<suRs> i do! :D
<suRs> what kinda tip?
<Yoshimitsu> is itgood
<Yoshimitsu> or just a hardware hog
<suRs> bug?
<Yoshimitsu> i mean
<Yoshimitsu> does it make ur pc slow down
<Yoshimitsu> ?
<suRs> well odd said it takes alot of ram
<Yoshimitsu> :(
<suRs> but my computer is strong i cant feel any diffrence and i only have 1 gig ram
<vanityvertigo> Yeah, it adds fancy effects in x
<vanityvertigo> Like wobbly windows or whatever you configure it too
<suRs> i use 400 of 1000 ram
<vanityvertigo> Not a good idea to use it if you're system is low on RAM
<suRs> and i got like 1313131 programs running xD
<Yoshimitsu> i'm running virtualbox too so thatd be S L O W
<Yoshimitsu> 320 megs sdram only
<suRs> oh
<suRs> mine are ddr2 667 mhz
<Yoshimitsu> yeh
<suRs> im on a core  duo T7700 somting
<Yoshimitsu> wher do i get the plugins
<Yoshimitsu> ?
<suRs> 2.0 mhz
<Odd-rationale> Yoshimitsu: i wouldn't run compiz in a vritual machine...
<Yoshimitsu> suRs: what are u doing on x then?
<Yoshimitsu> i mean
<suRs> what you mean?
<suRs> on x?
<Yoshimitsu> i m running winxp on a virtual machine
<suRs> oh
<suRs> yea well i got windows xp allso
<suRs> on this laptop
<Yoshimitsu> oh ok
<Yoshimitsu> x=xfce :P
<suRs> but to tell you linux ownes
<Yoshimitsu> i know
<suRs> its alot more funnier then xp
<suRs> and i love it
<Yoshimitsu> it's just that i need visual studio for college stuff
<suRs> just a bit hard to config and a bits of bug but
<suRs> hay  i dont see a blue screen xD
<Yoshimitsu> :D
<suRs> odd your there??
<Odd-rationale> yes
<suRs> were was it i could find themes for x?
<suRs> that are nooot complicated to install
<vanityvertigo> xfce you mean?
<Odd-rationale> http://xfce-looks.org
<Odd-rationale> opps
<Odd-rationale> http://xfce-look.org
<Odd-rationale> !xfce-themes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> but i allredy did unpaack my team and icons right?
<suRs> nvm i just delited the map
<vanityvertigo> Does anyone have any idea for my question? Sorry, it's just fallen back a bit.
<vanityvertigo> I hate sounding needy on when asking questions on IRC. >_<
<Odd-rationale> vanityvertigo: is your card working?
<vanityvertigo> It worked just fine when I was using my box as a Ubuntu 8.04 command line install
<vanityvertigo> I just installed Xubuntu and it doesn't seem to work.
<Odd-rationale> what card is it?
<vanityvertigo> It's US Robotics USR2410
<Odd-rationale> vanityvertigo: can you pastebin the output of "iwconfig"
<vanityvertigo> I'm on a another computer
<Odd-rationale> oh...
<vanityvertigo> No ethernet on that one >_<
<Odd-rationale> vanityvertigo: well, does iwconfig show the wireless device?
<vanityvertigo> Yes
<Odd-rationale> does "iwlist scanning" show your wireless etwork?
<vanityvertigo> I only get "No scan results"
<Odd-rationale> hmm..
<vanityvertigo> When there should be 5 access points in my area
<Odd-rationale> does networkmanager applet show any networks?
<suRs> odd
<vanityvertigo> No
<Odd-rationale> suRs: what's up?
<suRs> really odd i cant find any other theme that i whant then that aqua black :/
<suRs> and its hard for me to install >.< couse i dont get it
<vanityvertigo> I tried adding my network anyways but it just won't connect
<Odd-rationale> suRs: well, just extract the .tar file and follow the directions on the "how to install" file...
<suRs> hmm
<suRs> should i frist extract the tar file to my desktop?
<Odd-rationale> vanityvertigo: well, wireless problems are one of the hardest things to troubleshoot through irc... the best i can do now is forward you to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<vanityvertigo> Okay, thanks anyways. ^_^
<Odd-rationale> suRs: that is fine.
<suRs> diddnt we have to do some wierd file thing?
<suRs> to make the .theme and .icone go to home?
<vanityvertigo> Yeah, since this is just being screwy I might just go back to a command line install and add fluxbox or something
<vanityvertigo> Yeah, in your home you need to extract the theme into .theme
<vanityvertigo> You can press Ctrl-H if you're using thunar to see it
<Odd-rationale> suRs: just copy and paste. select the Themes folder. navigate to your home directory and paste...
<Odd-rationale> suRs: paste it in /home/<yourusername> not in /home
<Odd-rationale> vanityvertigo: if you like configuring stuff from the cli, you might like arch linux like myself.. ;)
<suRs> alright done
<Odd-rationale> then rename it to .themes
<suRs> alright
<Odd-rationale> suRs: just follow the directions, it is all in there...
<suRs> it says i should go into my theme settings
<suRs> but i dont know were it is
<suRs> Then go to your theme settings or whatever, the UI, WM and Icons are called Aqautic Black, the mouse theme plain black <- descriptions
<CITguy08> Can anybody help me troubleshoot a xfce4-session segfault? After a power outage, I cannot get XFCE to load.
<Odd-rationale> suRs: try looking in apllications --> settings --> settings manager
<suRs> well i did that  dont witch i should look after
<Odd-rationale> suRs: click on window-manager
<suRs> i got an error
#xubuntu 2008-05-30
<Odd-rationale> CITguy08: ouch, that doesn't sound good... xfce doesn't start even after a hard reboot
<Odd-rationale> ?
<suRs> These settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)
<CITguy08> I know it has something to do with the desktop manager. That's all I know.
<suRs> i found it
<suRs> the theme is changed
<suRs> omg it looks awsome O_o
<Odd-rationale> suRs: wasnt that hard, was it
<suRs> no really easy
<suRs> now i know how its done!
<Odd-rationale> CITguy08: any error messages?
<CITguy08> It gets to the point where it says it's Loading the Desktop Manager, then segfaults and dumps me back at the login.
<CITguy08> there seems to be an error with "restricted-manager" not being able to load as well
<Odd-rationale> CITguy08: hmm. idk, but i i were you, i would go to ctrl+alt+f2, login there, and delete any session looking file in ~/.config...
<suRs> how do i fix my text so its a bit bigger?
<suRs> on the xchatt
<Odd-rationale> suRs: never used xchat... so dunno...
<CITguy08> I've also noticed that in ~/.config/autostart/  there is a file named Restricted Drivers Manager that doesn't seem to work. I moved that file to ~/ and tried again, but now there's a bunch of "No Name" files in the ~/.config/autostart
<Odd-rationale> CITguy08: try moving the whole .config directory...
<CITguy08> ok, I'll be back.
<duncawc> hello all
<CITguy08> success!! So something in the ~/.config was messing it up
<CITguy08> thank you for your help
<cody-somerville> :)
<suRs> well
<suRs> i have to sleep now so
<suRs> i see you tomorrow odd
<suRs> thanks for all help i got today :D
<Odd-rationale> suRs: bye!
<stequbu> Hi guys. I want to keep some of my data (music) somewhere else than my home directory. Where would you put it? And I mean keeping it on the system partition not on some other.
<Odd-rationale> stequbu: any specific reasons to do so
<Odd-rationale> share files?
<stequbu> yup
<stequbu> share
<Odd-rationale> I would create a new folder caller /home/share
<Odd-rationale> or maybe /home/Share
<stequbu> right but this would mean creating a new user
<stequbu> ?
<Odd-rationale> then put the music in /home/Share/Music
<Odd-rationale> no, you don't need a new user
<Odd-rationale> but you do need to be root (sudo) to create the /home/Share/ directory
<stequbu> when I operate in nautilus I dont have the ability to create in home folder
<Odd-rationale> so something like "sudo mkdir /home/Share"
<stequbu> this means id have to do it via command line, ok
<cody-somerville> stequbu, you will need to create a new group (if you want to restrict it to certain users) and/or set the permissions.
<Odd-rationale> then i would "sudo chmod -R 777 /home/Share" so all could read and write to it...
<Odd-rationale> actually, to be honest, i really would create a new "share" group"...
<Odd-rationale> but 777 is the easiest way...
<stequbu> thx odd-r. just one more thing. you propose creating the share group...
<stequbu> i presume it would involve all users having access to it?
<Odd-rationale> stequbu: it is more difficult that way. do you want to limit who can have access to the /home/Share folder?
<stequbu> yes but only by means of Samba
<Odd-rationale> so would 777 permission do for you?
<stequbu> At first it sounded great though my knowledge is too poor to make good assesments :)
<Odd-rationale> stequbu: well it is really up to you...
<stequbu> Odd-r, does it make sense to you such a plan: 1) Keeping some data/ folders in /home/share and the managing the access to files by means of /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Odd-rationale> stequbu: so you only need to limit remote access to these files?
<Odd-rationale> stequbu: btw, if you do odd-r<tab> it will auto-comlete my nick fo you...
<stequbu> yes remotely. though locally would be also important just for security
<Odd-rationale> ok. well we can add a new group called "share" like this: sudo groupadd share
<Odd-rationale> then you can add yourself to that group: sudo gpasswd -a <yourusername> share
<Odd-rationale> then we will have to give /home/share to the group share: sudo chown -R <yourusername>:share /home/share
<Odd-rationale> then set the permissions: sudo chmod -R 775 /home/share
<Odd-rationale> you can change 775 to fit your need.
<Odd-rationale> you might want 770 or something else...
<Odd-rationale> you can then add other users to the group share...
<Odd-rationale> etc...
<stequbu> this is perfect. thx so much
<stequbu> one question though as to this line:  "sudo chown -R <yourusername>:share /home/share"
<Odd-rationale> yes?
<stequbu> why do we need  <yourusername>? wouldn't it be sufficient to assign the share folder just to group name?
<stequbu> of which we are members?
<Odd-rationale> stequbu: i think everything needs a member and a group...
<Odd-rationale> you could have it owned my root:share
<Odd-rationale> if you have root in the share group as well...
<stequbu> i see, thank you
<stequbu> Odd-rationale : what is your favourite way of managing the smb.conf file
<stequbu> I was maybe thinking of some GUI but I didn't find anything like this.
<Odd-rationale> stequbu: samba isn't exactly my territory...
<stequbu> I see.
<Odd-rationale> although, i would probably just edit the text file...
<Odd-rationale> i'm not a fan of too much gui...
<Odd-rationale> (which is why i use arch)
<stequbu> yeah me too but I wanted to set it up for someone else
<stequbu> though a conf fileeven in gedit will do.
<stequbu> The last thing I was thinking about was setting up VNC so that it would be accessible also on login screen. Do you have any experiences with that?
<Odd-rationale> no, sorry...
<stequbu> Ok, thx. Just to make sure -  I presume our configuration will not conflict with any shares/permissions I might do in Samba ?
<Odd-rationale> stequbu: i presume not. if smabe is running as root, you might want to be sure that root has access to the share folder as well.
<stequbu> I thought root has access to all folders by default?
<Odd-rationale> yes it does...
<cody-somerville> so much to do, so little time :)
<stequbu> Odd-rationale : does 770 mean that only people with an account on the local machine will be able to Read the folder?
<stequbu> or that only the owner, root and group Share would be able to rwx and the rest nothing
<Odd-rationale> the first 7 is for the user, the second 7 is for the group (share) and the third digit 0 is for others.
<Odd-rationale> so if someone else in in the share group, s/he will have rwx permissions
<Odd-rationale> but if s/he is not, then 0
<Odd-rationale> or you can make it 5 for others if you want to  be able to readl
<stequbu> Thx I'm ready to go :) I'm setting up my first server and some people should be able to use it after your help :)
<Odd-rationale> stequbu: doing sysadmin stuff? fun!
<stequbu> yeah but I had some weird stuff occuring - the windows disk would screw with the booting sequence
<Odd-rationale> stequbu: my motto as a Linux system admin is: "Never use your freedom to suppress the freedom of others."
<stequbu> sure that's my motto in life :)
<Odd-rationale> it is easy, once you have the knowledge and power, to try to hide the that knowledge from others, so that they are in a way handicapped becuase they don't know certain things...
<Odd-rationale> some sysadmin are afraid of letting people know "how things works"
<Odd-rationale> "just use it a be happy..."
<stequbu> OT: have you ever had weird stuff happening with  Routine check of drives at startup?
<Odd-rationale> nope... like what?
<stequbu> my updated fresh install of Hardy Heron started screwing with me
<stequbu> At boot it fails to do the Routine drive check at 4%
<stequbu> and unless i hit ESC before it gets there it halts and then it needs a reboot
<stequbu> If I hit ESC the system boots noramlly
<Odd-rationale> stequbu: maybe something wrong with your /etc/fstab ?
<Odd-rationale> idk
<stequbu> maybe I should run a chckdsk or sth?
<Odd-rationale> you could try...
<stequbu> what is /etc/fstab
<Odd-rationale> man fstab
<stequbu> but chckdsk wont work with Ext2 wil it?
<stequbu> but how come can sth be wrong with fstab if the system launches normally afterwards?
<Odd-rationale> well, i got to go eat dinner...
<Odd-rationale> ttyl!
<stequbu> ttyl :)
<stequbu> I was thinking about was setting up VNC so that it would be accessible also on login screen. Do you have any experiences with that?
<mrwizard> how do i dualboot with xubuntu for a mac with a powerpc?
<mrwizard> it doesn't fit in any of the distros under get xubuntu
<ron_o> how can I find why my computer is shutting down all the time?
<ron_o> dmesg?
<zoredache> maybe
<zoredache> it kinda depends on why it is shutting down... if your hardware is failing then there isn't going to be anything in your logs
<ron_o> maybe it
<ron_o> it's gnome power manager.. I don't know. I'll see.
<Myrtti> moin
<suRs> morning
<suRs> anyone know if there is any torrent download for ubuntu?
<Myrtti> sure there are
<zoredache> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<zoredache> hrm...  when is ubottu's search gonna be fixed
<suRs> i have rtorrent and it sucks
<Myrtti> zoredache: which search?
<zoredache> I am almost certain that when ubottu was ubotu you could do !search keyword and he would tell you all the topics
<Myrtti> !search torrent
<ubottu> Found: bittorent, dvd-torrent-#kubuntu, apt-torrent, alternate-#kubuntu, deluge, hardy, alternate, dvd-torrent, bittorrent, slow
<Myrtti> hmm?
<zoredache> hrm...
<zoredache> when I do it in a PM to ubottu I get -- <ubottu> There were no matching configuration variables.
<suRs> how do i change the time on my klock is 1 hr ahead
<Myrtti> zoredache: a request straight from the owner of ubottu, file a bug at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<suRs> hadyaw
<suRs> anyone here?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> anyone can help me setting up the usb sound?
<Ben_Cs> ok i figured out the device is /dev/dsp1. now how do i make xfce-alsa-controll work with it?
<Ben_Cs> ?
<cody-somerville> Good Morning Xubuntu!! :)
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: got a moment or two?
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, certainly. Private query?
<lhgergo> hi
<lhgergo> i have a question: how can i run boinc on xubuntu 8.04?
<s_arts> ping
<cody-somerville> s_arts, pong
<s_arts> hi cody :)_
<cody-somerville> Hiya Stephen :)
<s_arts> how is 8.10 doing? :_
<aanderse> hey cody-somerville, saw your blog
<s_arts> :)
<aanderse> good stuff
<s_arts> blog?
 * s_arts wants to read :)
<aanderse> that will probably make it easier for me to find something to do (when intrepid goals are set)
<aanderse> so really looking forward to it :)
<s_arts> aanderse: which blog
<aanderse> http://cody.zapto.org/?p=28
<s_arts> thanks :)
<aanderse> np
<aanderse> gotta get ready for work
<aanderse> bbl
<s_arts> hmm, NY ?
<aanderse> NY?
<ablomen> does anybody here know if theres an easy (as in not having to add the menu items myself) way to get all the seperate configuration utils to the applications/rightclick menu like it was in gutsy?
<ablomen> (so in the settings submenu)
 * ablomen doesnt like to open the settings manager to edit stuff
<cody-somerville> ablomen, you would have to edit the desktop files
<ablomen> cody-somerville, they are already made? just have to enable them?
<cody-somerville> ablomen, I believe so
<ablomen> thanks ill go look in to that
<cody-somerville> Actually, I know they were deleted at one point but readded but just disabled
<cody-somerville> So you might be unlucky :P
<ablomen> lol ah well i can always see if they are in there somewhere *crosses fingers* ;)
<cody-somerville> /usr/share/applications/
<ablomen> yeah already there, thanks though :)
<cody-somerville> np
<cody-somerville> :)
<ablomen> meh cant seem to find them
<ablomen> ah well i can learn to live with the settings manager i guess
<cody-somerville> sorry :(
<ablomen> heh well user friendlieness > some things only a group of people want, can always add them myself :)
<ablomen> oh your the project lead cody-somerville ?
<cody-somerville> ablomen, guilty :]
<ablomen> oh nice that your actually on the irc channel :)
<ablomen> dont see that often
 * ablomen knows who to spam for new features now :P
<cody-somerville> :D
<cody-somerville> ablomen, Have you considered getting involved? :)
<ablomen> well yeah id love to help with the programming, but the problem mainly for me is that i only really use php/javascript/perl etc
<ablomen> play with other stuff from time to time but python seems to hate me (im not even kidding) and c* is a bit over my head atm
<cody-somerville> No need to know how to program
<cody-somerville> Most of the work is packaging, bug triage, and other fun junk :)
<ablomen> haha
<ablomen> do you guys have like a wiki page with "job openings"? or looking for someone to do something in particular?
<cody-somerville> ablomen, http://xubuntu.org/devel
<ablomen> hmm im gonna look at the packaging deal this weekend, always wanted to learn how to do that :)
<cody-somerville> ablomen, feel free to hang out with us in #xubuntu-devel too
<cody-somerville> You can also read my blog at http://cody.zapto.org
<ablomen> :) ill do that
<black_ops> hi
<cody-somerville> Hi
<black_ops> does anyone know how to remove the boot image . i got a xandros machine with the xandros init
<black_ops> image
<black_ops> i think it is messing up my installs
<black_ops> it came with xandros
<black_ops> on it
<black_ops> i want to put xubuntu or ubuntu on it
<cody-somerville> Just install Xubuntu :)
<black_ops> i have burned 3 cds all fail
<black_ops> xubuntu is the only 1 that did work
<black_ops> but i tried to reinstall it
<black_ops> and im getting bootstrap errors
<cody-somerville> Weird :I/
<nd___> Anyone has a clue where to find a fairly complete set of mime-type icons?
<ablomen> nd___, as in extra icon themes?
<nd___> Actually I don't want to use it in any wm but in the web... so it has to be under an open license.
<nd___> Therefor it doesn't really matter how it's packaged...
<ablomen> /usr/share/icons
<ablomen> there are all the default icon themes installed
<nd___> ablomen: As I don't have a xubuntu running atm, is there a possibility I can get the mime-type icons from you?
<ablomen> lol im not going to upload all of them
<nd___> ok
<ablomen> just use the ubuntu package search
<ablomen> i think you can donwload the deb's from there
<ablomen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tango&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all << for example here
<nd___> Thanks I will try that
<ablomen> np, good luck
<ablomen> oh and put the creator of the icons in the credits of your site ;)
<nd___> I will
<nd___> Well, e.g. with the tango-icon-theme there are only like 30 mimetypes...
<ablomen> well there is more then one package, look in the other ones :)
<ablomen> should be 144 of them, though most are symlinks
<nd___> ablomen: Tried all links on the site above I only found these 30 types.
<nd___> 144 sounds more like it
<nd___> I might get and run the xbuntu live-cd and get them from there...
<ablomen> http://tango.freedesktop.org/Tango_Icon_Library << you can look here too
<nd___> Did. Doesn't contain good mime-types
<black_ops> debootstrab warning
<black_ops> any you guys ever see that?
<black_ops> should i continue?
<black_ops> or is it screwed?
<black_ops> during install?
<black_ops> man this is frusterating
<black_ops> my hardware don't like xubuntu
<black_ops> ubuntu
<black_ops> im getting all kinds of errors
<nd___> ablomen: How are the mimetype-icons sorted in /usr/local/icons? like application-x-dvi.png?
<black_ops> it does this with fedora 2
<black_ops> install base system failed
<black_ops> im trying to install it over xandros
<black_ops> it came native on the box
<nd___> ablomen: Otherwise I wonder how they map it to actual types... weird non-scheme naming it seems to me
<black_ops> could it be mbr?
<thinkmassive> black_ops: did you specify to erase and use the entire disk?
<black_ops> ill try that now
<black_ops> again
<black_ops> i haven't today but have in the past
<black_ops> i got a floppy in it
<black_ops> i installed it twice
<black_ops> it worked as a command line system install
<black_ops> but when i tried it again
<black_ops> no cigar
<black_ops> and hasn't worked again
<black_ops> i haved tried going on 10 times id say
<black_ops> have*
<black_ops> i have burned ubuntu and alternative iso
<black_ops> neither work
<black_ops> x is the only thing i have got working
<black_ops> lol
<black_ops> now its hung won't even try to install
<black_ops> i like x
<black_ops> maybe my disk is bunk
<black_ops> but i have already wasted 3
<black_ops> hrrrm
<black_ops> something interesting
<TheSheep> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xya^> Heya! Could someone maybe tell me, in which config-file xubuntu/xfce stores the configuration-variables for the mouse settings?
<xya^> Although acceleration-bar is set to the minimum, the mouse is still way tooo fast. :(
<n3urogod> gday all
<thinkmassive> greetings n3urogod
<thinkmassive> how goes it?
<n3urogod> meh
<n3urogod> :P
<n3urogod> Im really tired and having issues with getting the nvidia driver to work
<n3urogod> and you?
<thinkmassive> finally getting around to load testing my webservers
<thinkmassive> it's reminiscent of sim city 2000... I'd type in the code for infinite $$, build a huge city, then unleash the monster on it
<thinkmassive> time for our free friday lunch, bbl :)
<tingle> hello, i just tried to install xubuntu for the first time the iso loads but once the ubuntu background is loaded i get this HUGE screen whit HUGE fonts telling me i can start the install or something like that
<tingle> but its to big to really install the os.. i cant download a alternate cd because im out of cd's :( is there a way to bypass this?
<tingle> perhaps i can fix a xorg driver or something like that when the os is installed
<tingle> in debian i normally use i810 as driver im telling this so perhaps anyone here knows its a issue or something like  that
<Stroganoff> !alternate | tingle
<ubottu> tingle: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Stroganoff> oops sorry
<Stroganoff> ur out of cd mmkay
<Stroganoff> press ctrl+alt+f6 or something
<tingle> Stroganoff: np, that will make it switch to tty correct?
<Stroganoff> yes
<es1> free
<Stroganoff> then edit Xorg.conf and replace i810 with vesa
<tingle> thats possible? hmm
<tingle> ill give it a try but issnt the xorg.conf on the iso?
<Stroganoff> yes i did that once with a buggy ati card
<Stroganoff> /etc is in a ramdisk...
<Stroganoff> if this doesnt work, add a modeline to Xorg
<Stroganoff> Section "Monitor"
<tingle> there is nothing in xorg.conf about a vga driver... anywhere
<tingle> just section "monitor" on the bottom of the config file?
<Stroganoff> mmh Xorg in hardy is new and strange :D
<Stroganoff> just add a "Device" section
<tingle> there is a device section iirc sec ill check my pc is somewhere else ;x
<tingle> configured video device
<tingle> or something like that it will say
<Stroganoff> thats the Identifier of the device
<Stroganoff> Driver "vesa"
<Stroganoff> here's a sample ;)
<Stroganoff> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xorg.conf
<tingle> ty ill give it a try
<tingle> when i eddited the file xorg.conf an do startx i get x already started
<tingle> but when i do ps x | grep xorg i get no ouput
<gaurdro> tingle  you probably have to kill X.
<tingle> yep i know but i diddnt know how
<tingle> cntrl+alt+backspace
<tingle> seems to do the trick
<gaurdro> yep,  that does it.
<tingle> :) the wallpaper became different but everything seems ok
<Stroganoff> next time: pgrep X
#xubuntu 2008-05-31
<suRs> anyone know how to run windows on xubuntu samme time ?
<thinkmassive> I use vmware server to run windows in a virtual machine
<thinkmassive> it's free
<suRs> btw if i downloaded a theme for my splash screen were should i extract it?
<narothepharoh> problem with firefox just updated
<narothepharoh> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<narothepharoh> Stack Trace:
<narothepharoh> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<narothepharoh> 1:()
<narothepharoh> 2:()
<narothepharoh> 3:()
<narothepharoh> 4:epsGetAttr([object Object],hidden)
<narothepharoh> 5:()
<narothepharoh> 6:()
<narothepharoh> 7:currentEngine()
<narothepharoh> 8:get_currentEngine()
<narothepharoh> 9:updateDisplay()
<narothepharoh> 10:init()
<narothepharoh> 11:([object XULElement],13)
<narothepharoh> ???
<narothepharoh> just updated firefox and its not working now? firefox 3 beta 5
<[RICE]> Does anybody know how to change the pager from miniature desktop view to where it only show's the desktop name (like openbox and fluxbox do)?
<Qkall> hi i'm having a problem with getting desktop drapes working
<Qkall> it just simply doesn't work... i assume the problem could be coming from me usings the typical ubuntu install and switching to xubuntu
<Valsum> Morning
<eustas> Hello there. I have the following sound problem: sound plays well in, for example, last.fm, but there is no sound in fish fillets ng. Any suggestions what is wrong?
<Myrtti> you've installed the sound-package?
<graxaim> fish fillets x_X
<eustas> aptitude can't find "sound-package"
<Myrtti> I guess you've got it installed since fillets is dependant on it
<Myrtti> Depends: fillets-ng-data
<eustas> i tried to install libsdl1.2debian-all instead of -alsa - didn't help
<Myrtti> eustas: have you checked the bugs database if it's a bug?
<Myrtti> /me checks
<Myrtti> no bugs.
<Myrtti> eustas: perhaps you'd find more fillets-players at #ubuntu?
<suRs> how do i change my splash screen?
<suRs> no one here?
<suRs> how do i get to desktop settings?
<FreeFull> Hello. Today I started my computer, and the top panel suddenly looks all wrong. When I press the exit button it just exits the panel. I opened a terminal and when I start the panel I get this error:
<FreeFull>  ** (xfce4-panel:6445): CRITICAL **: Unable to close file handle for /home/freefull/.config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml.tmp: No space left on device
<FreeFull> I also get this error: (xfce4-menu-plugin:6475): libxfce4util-CRITICAL **: Unable to write to file /home/freefull/.cache/xfce4/desktop/menu-cache--home-freefull-.config-xfce4-desktop-menu.xml.rc.6475.tmp: Unexpected internal error
<FreeFull> Can anyone help please?
<FreeFull> I got help in #xfce . Thank you anyway.
<freefull> I had my partition full, and now it seems I lost my xfce4 preferences. Is there anything I can do?
<freefull> Please, anybody help?
<NameTaken> Perhaps a blonde moment but my file manager has huge text and I can't seem to find how to change that
<NameTaken> everything else has normal text
<NameTaken> It's on normal zoom and everything
<vecciora> How can I change wallpaper in WMaker?
<TheSheep> vecciora: I can tell you how to change wallpaper in xubuntu
<freefull> vecciora, go to #windowmaker .
<Stroganoff> vecciora either with console: man xsetroot
<Stroganoff> or just install the graphical wallpaper changer: sudo apt-get install gsetroot
<Qkall> hi i'm having a problem with getting desktop drapes working
<TheSheep> desktop drapes?
<Qkall> yes, it switches the background to a determined time
<Qkall> it worked with regular ubuntu, i think the problem lies in switching
<Qkall> i just downloaded the repo for xubuntu... i'm assuming its working "underneath"
<TheSheep> well, xubuntu uses a different program to display the background
<TheSheep> it's xfdesktop
<Qkall> yeah, i assumed that.. how do i disable and/or get drapes to work on top?
<TheSheep> if you just want to change wallpapers periodically, you can set a list of wallpapers in desktop settings and make some script that will send the USR1 signal to xfdesktop periodically
<Qkall> wanna help a brotha out with that... because you slightly blew my mind...
<TheSheep> for example with 'killall -USR1 xfdesktop'
<Qkall> however, wouldn't it be easier to just disable xfdesktop?
<TheSheep> then you don't get the icons on the desktop
<Qkall> yeah i'm fine with that...i don't use em anyway
<TheSheep> and no menus either
<Qkall> herm, not so fine with that...
<Qkall> lol
<TheSheep> figures
<Qkall> but i saw on my hunt for a solution on google, that there are xubuntu users using drapes
<Qkall> but none of them seemed to have problems
<TheSheep> no idea
<Qkall> blast.
<Qkall> herm i just thought, what if i somehow made the xfewm-desktop invisible?
<Qkall> just the background?
<joedoc55> One of the things that's always annoyed me about the *buntus is how to turn off the automatic screen blannking. I have Xubuntu 8.04 and the screen is configured to toss up a random saver, but the screen always blanks first. I cannot find a place to configure this in the setup tools. In Slackware, this was always easy. Any tips here?
<Qkall> TheSheep: i figured out that script method... works great, thanks for pointing me into the direction!
<aanderse> wait you can use a xubuntu 64bit alternate install cd to install a command line system, right?
<anabelle> Hello
<anabelle> Im trying to install xubuntu in an old Compaq presario....
<anabelle> with 57MB of ram
<anabelle> and AMD 500MHz processor
<joedoc55> anabelle: might not work
<TheSheep> good luck, with this amount of ram it will be horribly slow
<anabelle> I'm using the alternate CD and after it asked me the machine name, it went to "Detecting Hardware" And began looping
<joedoc55> not enough ram
<anabelle> to a black screen, and back to detecting hardware
<anabelle> is it RAM?
<joedoc55> you might want to try damn small linux
<anabelle> :(
<joedoc55> DSL
<anabelle> is it easy to use as ubuntu?
<joedoc55> allegedly...
<joedoc55> I've never used it myself
<joedoc55> there's also Puppy Linux
<anabelle> hmm I'm downloading it already
<joedoc55> both are designed for low-resource systems
<anabelle> Puppy?
<joedoc55> yep
<anabelle> thank you
<joedoc55> yw
<anabelle> wich one do you think it's better for some children in a rural school?
<anabelle> ¿?
<joedoc55> i'm not sure on how they're specifically configures
<joedoc55> configured
<joedoc55> have you looked on www.distrowatch.com
<anabelle> it is the only PC in the whole school
<anabelle> can you believe it?
<joedoc55> lots if distro info there...
<anabelle> it ran windows 98
<Stroganoff> anabelle seriously, i would use this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<anabelle> only paint and word installed and that was "education"
<Stroganoff> only problems is, currently hardy is not able to install on 64mb or less due to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/202959
<anabelle> thanks Stroganoff
<joedoc55> annabelle, any chance of adding more ram?
<Stroganoff> so you have to get the gutsy alternate cd, install it, upgrade to hardy and THEN run the minimal-ubuntu script
<anabelle> so i should go with feisty?
<anabelle> LOL ok
<anabelle> I understand
<anabelle> I dn't know if i can do it in one day woth a 100Ks connection dough
<anabelle> I will try DSL or Puppy, and if I can't do it il take the PC home and bring it back later
<anabelle> thanks, youl be hearing from me
<joedoc55> what kind of apps do you need to run for the kids?
<anabelle> edu-games
<anabelle> mainly
<anabelle> planets, atomix...
<joedoc55> ok, you should be able to do that with the "smaller" distros.
<anabelle> webrowsing...
<anabelle> office
<anabelle> drawing...
<joedoc55> OpenOffice might be slow with that little ram
<anabelle> abiword?
<anabelle> what about firefox3?
<joedoc55> yeah, should be okay
<Myrtti> epiphany ♥
<anabelle> i guess it can be used since is so resource friendly
<joedoc55> i's stick with FF2
<Stroganoff> problem is DSL is really inconveniant for beginners
<Stroganoff> and puppy is quite ugly
<joedoc55> gotta run it's raining and I'm outside....
<joedoc55> yikes...
<anabelle> do you know the debian netinstall?
<anabelle> how about that?
<anabelle> it maybe small...
<Stroganoff> yes debian with icewm is an option. i should modify my script to support debian
<UC> does version 8.04 work on AMD machines
<ablomen> UC, sure
<UC> Ablomen: thanks
<aanderse> wait you can use a xubuntu 64bit alternate install cd to install a command line system, right?
<ablomen> aanderse, yep
<aanderse> ok, thanks
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> i cant do the bash update. can someone help me?
<siggjen> bash update?
<slow-motion> the new bash paket that sits in the update-tool and wont come out
<siggjen> is it on hold?
<slow-motion> no it wont install
<slow-motion> i use aptitude and deleted already download old pakets and try again. maybe it works now
<siggjen> i like much better to use apt-get, but if you started with aptitude it might be a bad idea to change
<slow-motion> i like aptitude because it "remembers" what pakets are installed and removes unused stuff when i remove some program connected to the paket
<slow-motion> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/200 < siggjen here is my problem with the paket
<siggjen> try to install strace first
<slow-motion> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/201 < sorry forgot a line
<siggjen> probably an idea to update as well
<slow-motion> it wont install anything
<slow-motion> siggjen strace is already installed
<siggjen> did you try to update the package list?
<slow-motion> yes
<slow-motion> i tried nearly everything. this includes selling my soul to bill gates
<siggjen> ever tired apt-get ?
<slow-motion> yes
<slow-motion> the same error
<siggjen> probably an idea to wait for tomorrow and try again
<slow-motion> i whait for nearly two weeks
<siggjen> or for someone around here to do the painful return from idling
<Sklivvz> helo
<siggjen> ehlo
<DaveKong> Have you tried posting on the ubuntu forums?
<slow-motion> no
<DaveKong> I suggest you try that.
<DaveKong> Or at least search them for an answer
<slow-motion> later. now i need to play tmw
<DaveKong> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<DaveKong> goodbye
<Xbert> Hi
<clementis> quit
<cal> anyone have the package name for WINE?
<narcan> wine
<narcan> :)
<cal> narcan: I'm trying to help a noob, he says its not working
<narcan> maybe his sources.list don't complete
<cal> possibly..
<narcan> it is on universe repositories
<Ben_Cs> hello
<narcan> hi
<Ben_Cs> i'm trying to config my usb audio. the device is /dev/dsp1. but can't make xfce4-mixer control it. vlc, audacious play sound in constant volume that i can't change. please help
<clementis> Could gnome apps be started in xubuntu?
<cal> clementis: probably
<aanderse> my mouse is a little bit laggy sometimes... anyone ever experience that?
<DaveKong> I am just testing something DaveKong
<DaveKong> Can you say a line with my name in it? I am trying out different irc programs and want to see what the notification looks like
<aanderse> hi DaveKong
<DaveKong> thanks
<aanderse> np DaveKong
<DaveKong> sorry I don't know how to help you with your mouse aanderse :(
<aanderse> well, i'm not really giving much to go off
<aanderse> i just can't help but to notice since i got my new monitor
<aanderse> the mouse is a little sluggish
<DaveKong> I would make sure you have all the drivers up to date for the monitor and mouse
<aanderse> heh, yeah
<suRs> hello everyone
<suRs> i have some questions anyone out there pro  ?
<aanderse> ask and you'll find out
<aanderse> heh
<suRs> well i be back i need to get some coca cola and settle down before :p
<suRs> i start wokring more on my xubuntu :p
<suRs> heh
<suRs> so stay put aanderse
<Tipper__> xunbuntu messes up when I start it
<Tipper__> it says like type "help" for comannds and doesn proceed to login screen
<aanderse> do you get the graphical login screen, or a text based login screen?
<Tipper__> text
<aanderse> so when you type your username and password it just doesn't log you in?
<Tipper__> no it starts up but never proceeds to login screen
<Tipper__> it proceeds to a text based screen
<Tipper__> somthing about icebox or somthing
<suRs> alright
<suRs> lets get started aanderse you there?
<aanderse> whats your issue?
<suRs> well its not an issue its more likey how to make it done..
<aanderse> k
<suRs> iv been configuring my xubuntu
<suRs> with a nice theme and icons .. and allso compiz-fusion emerald
<Tipper__> aanderse: help?
<aanderse> one sec brb
<suRs> everything works fine right now and i really like my desktop the thing i cant understand or do its how to change splash screen and how to change mouse icons iv downloaded Ecliz-Full.tar.bz2 and 31140-kill.tar.gz but i dont know were to extarct them or how to load them. to work
<suRs> one of them is icons for the mouse only you can chek them upp in xfce-look.org search the names but there is no istructions how to do it  well thats what i need help with right now
<aanderse> ok sorry Tipper__, so what exactly does the screen say?
<aanderse> suRs: so you're issue is you want to install a cursor theme? you're using xubuntu, right?
<Tipper__> I'll tell you 1 sec
<suRs> yeah  :P
<aanderse> ok, link me to the cursor theme 1 sec
<suRs> okej 1 sec
<Tipper__> BusyBox V1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-inshell (ash)
<aanderse> busy box... that sounds like you aren't even booting into your xubuntu system, you're getting held up ...
<aanderse> Tipper__: when did this start?
<aanderse> did you just install or something?
<Tipper__> when I try'ed to get wireless
<Tipper__> I have a inspiron1501 and I was following some article on the forums
<Tipper__> it said to reboot
<Tipper__> so I did
<suRs> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Ecliz+(port)?content=76605
<aanderse> could you link me?
<Tipper__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<suRs> i might know what the problem is happends to me to when i tryed to isntall compiz
<aanderse> so suRs, what you want to do
<aanderse> is open thunar
<suRs> did you logg in and everything runned ? well and after 3 secounds ur xubuntu failed?
<Tipper__> aanderse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<aanderse> and go "view->show hidden files"
<suRs> ah aanderse i whant to install that mouse point thing  but i dont know how to :p
<aanderse> so suRs, what you want to do
<aanderse> is open thunar
<aanderse> and go "view->show hidden files"
<suRs> i whant to install this http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Ecliz+(port)?content=76605
<aanderse> then create a folder called ".icons" if it doesn't already exist
<aanderse> so Tipper__
<aanderse> do you know what "grub" is?
<suRs> aanderse i did have that .icons but i removed it and you know what happend when i tryed to make a new one? it said it alredy exist but i cant see it
<suRs> what should i do?
<aanderse> suRs: then extract the .tar.gz you got from that link into the .icons folder
<Tipper__> aanderse:  no
<suRs> how shouldi extract it im new im not quiet good yet with the terminal comands
<suRs> hm
<suRs> somting wrong with irc
<aanderse> and go "view->show hidden files"
<aanderse> it's there, it's just hidden
<aanderse> all folders and files that start with a dot (.) are hidden
<suRs> nice
<suRs> okej i see icons
<MrGneissGuy> hey, is there any way to install xubuntu through lan WITHOUT the use of an optical disk?
<Tipper__> aanderse: what do you need?
<XiXaQ> MrGneissGuy, hehe, that was just the question I was going to ask. :)
<suRs> i should just extract them to .icons?
<MrGneissGuy> lol, hope our chances of getting an answer are doubled
<suRs> it worked nice
<XiXaQ> MrGneissGuy, it's possible if your computer can boot from the network, but you'll have to configure a few services on the server side. I've never done that myself.
<MrGneissGuy> My lappy's optical drive is broken and my desktop runs xp and ubuntu
<Tipper__> aanderse: what is grub
<cal> Tipper__: a boot loader
<aanderse> Tipper__: your problem isn't a xubuntu specific problem
<aanderse> you seem to have borked your kernel
<MrGneissGuy> right now, lappy runs xp.  is it possible to do this with my current config?
<aanderse> in the future, don't do crazy things like compiling kernel modules if you don't know what it means (unless someone is gonna walk you through it step by step)
<aanderse> suRs: ok so you're up and running?
<aanderse> Tipper__: reading your thread
<Tipper__> aanderse:  what is grub
<aanderse> <cal> Tipper__: a boot loader
<aanderse> Tipper__: when you turn on your computer, at one point does it give you an option on which kernel to choose OR does it say "press esc for more options"
<aanderse> ?
<Tipper__> it says do you want xp or xunbuntu
<Tipper__> xubuntu*
<aanderse> ok, that is what grub is
<aanderse> so does it give you a couple options for xubuntu?
<aanderse> or just one?
<Tipper__> just one
<Tipper__> to for xp though
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> i got it
<suRs> hum
<Tipper__> 2*
<suRs> were should i extract splash screen ?
<suRs> in icons or theme?
<aanderse> is it a xfce splash screen?
<suRs> yeah let me link it
<Tipper__> what aanderse ?
<MrGneissGuy> XiXaQ  ---   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<suRs> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Kill+Xfce+Balou+Theme?content=31140
<suRs> this one.
<suRs> and allso while wer at it can you see the text he has besdide?
<suRs> on the cpu netwrok everything how do i fix that thing?
<suRs> i whant it allso like that on my desktop
<aanderse> Tipper__: hmmm ... i'm not entirely sure, thinking
<Tipper__> ok thanks
<Tipper__> I deinstalled it btw
<Tipper__> a while ago
<Tipper__> the reinstalled and it didn't work
<Tipper__> and now it is currently destalled
<aanderse> suRs: brb...
<Tipper__> deinstalled*
<suRs> alright
#xubuntu 2008-06-01
<aanderse> suRs: same sort of solution as cursor i imagine
<aanderse> you're looking for .themes instead of .icons, though
<aanderse> :)
<aanderse> sorry we're cooking dinner here, bbiab
<Tipper__> aanderse:  brb trying xubuntu again
<suRs> well
<suRs> do you know how to install splash screen?
<douglas> hey
<douglas> i have an internal mic and im on xubuntu
<douglas> my mic isnt working
<douglas> any ideas
<siggjen> did you try to unmute it?
<douglas> yes
<douglas> all the mixers are set to full blast
<suRs> any one have an idea were i should extract my file for splash  screen?
<siggjen> did you tick mic boost as well?
<douglas> yes
<siggjen> if the mic is turned on as well i have few ideas
<siggjen> maybe you're in the wrong mixer
<douglas> there is only the one mixer
<siggjen> and that's the right one?
<douglas> yes
<siggjen> sometimes usb devices get known as soundcards and can steal it
<siggjen> well i am too tired to think anyway
<douglas> im trying an external ]mic
<siggjen> good night and luck
<suRs> anyone?
<suRs> help me?
<siggjen> suRs: i believe google cqan help you there
<suRs> you belive?
<suRs> well i can try :)
<douglas> siggjen: :s
<douglas> nothing is working
<aanderse> suRs: ?
<suRs> hello aanderse :)
<suRs> ur from sweden?
<aanderse> no
<douglas> hmhm
<douglas> siggjen: when i open kmix, i turn digital all the way up and close it
<douglas> then it resets
<aanderse> wait why am i from sweden?
<suRs> couse you sound like anders :D
<suRs> and its a swedish name ^
<aanderse> ah
<aanderse> ok so did you extract the .tar.gz to .themes directory?
<Tipper_> aanderse: you there?
<aanderse> Tipper_: whats up?
<Tipper_> still there
<aanderse> kinda
<suRs> yeah i got the crusor but i didnt whant it  whanted the texing ..
<Tipper_> I deleted any existence of xunbuntu and its still there
<Tipper_> the problem
<aanderse> hmm
<aanderse> ok... dinner, bbiab again
<Tipper_> can anybody else help me?
<zoredache> what is your problem...
<Tipper_> I get a screen when I start up
<Tipper_> it's like icebox or somthing
<TheSheep> Tipper_: before the system starts loading?
<Tipper_> no after
<Tipper_> BusyBox V1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-inshell (ash)
<Tipper_> it says that
<TheSheep> this means that the kernel started but it couldn't find tthe init scripts
<TheSheep> that is, it couldn't find any files from your xubuntu installation
<Tipper_> when I reinstall it its still not there
<Tipper_> it is still there*
<zoredache> Tipper_: so are you trying to completely get rid of linux?  Or what?
<Tipper_> I am trying to get it to work
<Tipper_> zoredache, TheSheep: help?
<zoredache> Tipper_: instead of repeatedly asking for help why don't you take time and try and provide more details about what you have tried and what your symtops are
<suRs> tripper look forums allso
<suRs> and seartch for google :D
<Tipper_> I searched google 4 results
<Tipper_> one on the chinese or somthing xubuntu forum
<Tipper_> zore darche I was following a guide for installing wireless
<Tipper_> zoredache*
<suRs> hmm
<suRs> were do i install my GDM theme?
<suRs> nvm found t
<suRs> how do i remove the ubuntu loading screen ? in the beggning
<Tipper_> http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/1176/img0563zu4.jpg
<Tipper_> aanderse:
<Tipper_> TheSheep^
<Tipper__> http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/1176/img0563zu4.jpg
<Tipper___> aanderse: you there?
<Tipper___> anybody here?
<kingair_six> hello, I got some trouble with emerald on xubutnu hardy. I have compiz, compiz fusion and all the dependencies installed, but when i click on the theme in emerald, it does not get adapted. do I need to make some further changes?
<node_6> hey all
<node_6> I just updated to 8.04.  Everything went fine during install.  When I restarted, my wireless did not connect
<node_6> help please :)
<kingair_six> go to linuxwireless.org and download their set of drivers, works pretty well for most stuff it seems
<kingair_six> do you have a broadcast chipset? in that case you may need firmware
<node_6> atheros
<node_6> it worked really well on 7.10
<kingair_six> alright, i'm on atheros  i think, the athk driver is the newest from madwifi, and its pretty awesome, as I said above, just go for the complete set of drivers from linuxwireless.org
<Tipper___> help please
<Tipper___> irc://freenode/%23xbuntu
<kingair_six> wait, actually, before installing, check whether your device is supported, a list of supported devices is also on their siet
<Tipper___> http://img61.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0563zu4.jpg
<Tipper___> help^^
<node_6> ty kingair_six.  reading
<kingair_six> your welcome
<Tipper___> help anyone?
<kingair_six> @tipper: how about you post your problem again?
<Tipper___> http://img61.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0563zu4.jpg
<yaris12346789_> when i run xubuntu thers a option to dual boot with vista....has anyone tried this it says it will reduce disk perforamnce......
<Tipper_______> help
<Tipper_______> how do I find out the directory of somthing
<Tipper_______> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Tipper_______> I'm trying to find out which directory Ndiswrapper is in
<XwarlokX82> hey ya'll i've got an issue at hand with 8.04. When i try to install it, the installer will always freeze at 5% when trying to write the partitions to my drive, i've checked both cds i've burned (alternate and live cd) ran md5sum on both isos i downloaded, etc...am i looking at some time of drive issue here?
<node_6> Tipper_______:   man which
<node_6> nite all :)
<chris__420> any body in here use nmap?
<chris__420> damn im glad you all don't represnet the good ness of xfce.... lol
<yaris12346789> hello guys i just installed xubuntu, and networking does not work....before during install it said it could not find dcp or something like that....please help
<siggjen> yaris12346789: which network interface card do you got in your computer?
<DaveKong> Does anyone know how to turn out the internal speaker on your computer?
<cody-somerville> one sec
<cody-somerville> DaveKong, a quick google search returned this article: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/07/17/disable-your-internal-speakers-beep-in-linux/
<DaveKong> thanks cody-somerville
<balachmar> Hi, I have turned off the screensaver, but still my screen goed black after a certain period. How can I turn this off? I cannot seem to find the setting in xfce...
<cody-somerville> balachmar, install gnome-power-manager
<suRs> hello everyone
<suRs> anyone here?
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, thanks.
<cody-somerville> Myrtti, thanks too :)
<Myrtti> np
<Myrtti> I'm sorry I didn't think of contacting IRSeek directly with their contact form like Pricey did
<Myrtti> oh well, I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed today
<suRs> hello
<David-A> hello ack
<Odd-rationale> suRs: hello!
<cody-somerville> Hello folks
<suRs> hay odd! :D
<suRs> and cody :D
<cody-somerville> :)
<suRs> today boys i will need ur help
 * cody-somerville grins.
<Odd-rationale> suRs: what happened?
<cody-somerville> doh.
<cody-somerville> suRs, welcome back :)
<suRs> hehe sorry i shouted down xchatt
<suRs> wrong buttom well i  will need ur help
<suRs> with somting easy i think
<Odd-rationale> suRs: what happened?
<cody-somerville> suRs, shoot :)
<suRs> well i whant
<suRs> system montior
<suRs> on my right side of the screen and i whant it to be just plain text
<TheSheep> suRs: check out conky
<suRs> what is that?
<cody-somerville> !info conky
<TheSheep> suRs: a program that displays various info on your desktop, as plain text
<Odd-rationale> suRs: yeah, conky or grekm (sp?) may be what you want
<suRs> how do i download  it?
<TheSheep> suRs: with synaptic
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, can you test xubuntu-docs in hardy-proposed?
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: I'm no good with docbook
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: I tried to get into it several times, but it's too complicated for me
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, you just need to make sure the package installs and translations are present :)
<cody-somerville> bug #162403
<suRs> i installed it now
<Myrtti> bug 162403
<Myrtti> hmm, no bot.
<Myrtti> right.
<suRs> hi myrrti
<Myrtti> hi suRs
<suRs> so odd after install what do i do next?
<TheSheep> No results for search #162403
<cody-somerville> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-docs/+bug/162403
<Odd-rationale> suRs: you google "how to configure conky" ;)
<suRs> alright
<cody-somerville> Odd-rationale, :P
<cody-somerville> suRs, http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: I still don't understand what am I supposed to do?
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, I have uploaded a new version of xubuntu-docs to hardy-proposed
<cody-somerville> It needs to be tested before it can be moved to hardy-updates
<cody-somerville> To test it, you simply need to install the version from hardy-proposed
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: and then?
<suRs> i need to get a script?
<suRs> do i need to make a map named .conky? in /home/suey?
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, If you could check to see if translations are installed correctly, that would be great.
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: how?
<TheSheep> there are only changelog.gz  copyright
<Odd-rationale> suRs: yes, you need a config file in ~/.conky
<TheSheep> in /usr/share/docs/xubuntu-docs
<Odd-rationale> anyways, i'm going to see if i can catch a few more moments of sleep...
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: the files in /usr/share/xubuntu-docs/pl are English
<suRs> yeah i found it
<suRs> shall i make a map named .conky?
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, thats probably because no one translated it into pl
<TheSheep> lazy bums :P
<suRs> how do i create te folder?
<suRs> i cant just right klick and create one do i have do make by terminal?
<TheSheep> suRs: you right-click and select the very first option that says 'Create folder...'
<suRs> mm i cant..
<TheSheep> suRs: what stops you?
<suRs> nothing its just black i can klick it
<TheSheep> suRs: you're not talking about thunar?
<suRs> im talking about conky
<TheSheep> maybe you should use thunar to create folders
<suRs> in usr/share/doc/xubuntudoc/ <-- i can create a map
<suRs> cant*
<suRs> it wont let me  create a map or i cant even copy one in there
<suRs> folder
<TheSheep> that's because you are a normal user and that directory is a system one, you don't have write permissions there
<TheSheep> suRs: you can start thunar as root, but careful with that: gksu thunar
<Odd-rationale> suRs: what are you trying to do? create a .conky file in your home directory?
<suRs> well you told me to create a .conky in usr/share/doc/xubuntudoc/  right?
<Odd-rationale> no...
<suRs> were i should put the config file later?
<TheSheep> suRs: no, I was talking to cody-somerville
<suRs> hmm im confused :S
<suRs> were should i crete the .conky?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: probably in ~/
<TheSheep> suRs: ignore everything I said then, it wasn't to you :)
<suRs> odd were is that?
<suRs> home?
<cody-somerville> suRs, http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html
<Odd-rationale> suRs: /home/<username>
<suRs> okej thanks
<suRs> where the .theme and .icons are
<suRs> :p
<cody-somerville> suRs, In your home directory as .conkyrc
<suRs> done
<Odd-rationale> suRs: do this: $ zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz > ~/.conkyrc
<Odd-rationale> whoops
<Odd-rationale> suRs: do this: "zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz > ~/.conkyrc"
<suRs> i have alredy made the .conky in my home directory
<Odd-rationale> whithout the quotes
<Odd-rationale> i know. do it anyways...
<suRs> oki
<cody-somerville> suRs, Did you not look at the link I gave you? :)
<cody-somerville> suRs, It gives you very clear instructions.
<Odd-rationale> i never cared much for conky myself...
<suRs> well i didnt have time xD
<suRs> im doing it now
<poopuser> hi. moved home on separate partition and now xface is whining about .dmrc need to have 644 permission (or something) and it says that home should be owned only by user and only user can have privilages.so what do i need to do with .dmrc and what 'options' i need to set in fstab for home partition?
<TheSheep> chmod 644 .dmrc
<poopuser> thx and about fstab?
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, can you report your success on that bug?
<Odd-rationale> suRs: did you do the command yet?
<suRs> gzip: /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz: No such file or directory
<suRs> yah i got this
<Odd-rationale> :( too bad. looks like you'll have to make your own from scratch...
<Odd-rationale> read the docs...
<Odd-rationale> there are endless ways to configure conky...
<suRs> hay odd
<suRs> if i dont have section "module" can i make one ?
<suRs> like this
<suRs> couse i  didnt find the section module i did this
<suRs> Section "Module"
<suRs>          Load            "dbe"
<suRs> EndSection
<suRs> i created my own is that possible?
<suRs> in sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheSheep> suRs: yes
<suRs> kubuntu and xubuntu are amost the samme=
<suRs> ?
<suRs> right?
<cody-somerville> suRs, no.
<cody-somerville> Kubuntu uses the KDE desktop environment.
<suRs> alright
<cody-somerville> :)
<suRs> thay whant me to make an autostart app for conky
<suRs> to write chmod a+x .conky_start.sh
<suRs> but were should i put that in description or in name or in termal?
<TheSheep> terminal
<X|Sleepin> hey ya'll i've got an issue at hand with 8.04. When i try to install it, the installer will always freeze at 5% when trying to write the partitions to my drive, i've checked both cds i've burned (alternate and live cd) ran md5sum on both isos i downloaded, etc...am i looking at some time of drive issue here?
<suRs> well i got conky to work
<suRs> but i wonder how i change colours for it
<suRs> and if i can move it a bit
<poopuser> guyz how can i drop to bash shell (alt crl f1 in genome)?
<cody-somerville> suRs, I'm sure you can. Just read the documentation I sent you :)
<suRs> haha :p
<cody-somerville> poopuser, same way
<suRs> damn i hate to read :p
<cody-somerville> suRs, there is also a #conky channel
<poopuser> cody-somerville; not on my pc
<poopuser> ; |
<poopuser> thx anyway
<cody-somerville> Then it sounds like a bug.
<cody-somerville> I've heard other people report similar difficulties.
<siggjen> if you got a keyboard with different sets of funktion key sets it might be you have to activate the usual funktion keys
<poopuser> siggjen:i am not sure but my keyset seems defoult
<siggjen> you can try with and without funktion keyset
<poopuser> ok so...how do i do it(yes newb)?
<siggjen> i usually hit the F or function key on my keyboard, not all keybards has these extra keysets tho
<siggjen> i believe most don't d:
<poopuser> yes.lucky man ; P
<poopuser> ok i am hedding back to fight half-assed 'move-home-to-separate-drive' attempt
<poopuser> bye
<suRs> odd
<suRs> i need help
<XwarlokX82> hey ya'll i've got an issue at hand with 8.04. When i try to install it, the installer will always freeze at 5% when trying to write the partitions to my drive, i've checked both cds i've burned (alternate and live cd) ran md5sum on both isos i downloaded, etc...am i looking at some time of drive issue here?
<saaa> it's odd that you need help?
<cody-somerville> suRs, Please just ask your question.
<suRs> alright
<cody-somerville> XwarlokX82, weird :/
<XwarlokX82> cody-somerville, very...and ive been puzzling over it for two weeks now.
<cody-somerville> XwarlokX82, This is with the alternative or desktop cd?
<suRs> http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html
<XwarlokX82> cody-somerville, the alternate cd and the live cd
<suRs> look here and thay ask somting about ./configure
<suRs> but i dont have it
<saaa> you don't have ./configure? its a script
<saaa> coming with the source
<cody-somerville> suRs, Correct.
<cody-somerville> suRs, Please don't just run commands you see.
<suRs> hm
<suRs> ur all mean :/
<cody-somerville> suRs, There is no need for you to run ./configure as conky is already compiled and installed for you.
<cody-somerville> suRs, mean?! :(
<saaa> :D
<saaa> ur cute :p
<suRs> yeah but i whant to change stuff like
<suRs> colour and posiotion
<saaa> suRs ur a girl? :p
<suRs> yes
<suRs> so stop whining about me beeing a bit slow!
<cody-somerville> suRs, Those are changed in the config file.
<cody-somerville> Look at the "Configuration Settings" section.
<suRs> aaaaa
<suRs> how do i load it?
<Odd-rationale> sorry, suRs, i fell back asleep.. i would love to help you, but i got to be heading out soon. Good luck!
<suRs> bye odd :D
<suRs> thanks for ur help :D
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville is good at these stuff himself...
<suRs> cody im in my .conkyrc file were i can see all texts
<suRs> is it there you mean or ?
<cody-somerville> suRs, As the document states: An easy way to force Conky to reload your ~/.conkyrc: "killall -SIGUSR1 conky". Saves you the trouble of having to kill and then restart. You can now also do the same with SIGHUP.
<suRs> hm
<suRs> okej
<suRs> i get it now i can config it how i whant
<suRs> i think.
<suRs> but when i whant to add things i have to do it my own?
<suRs> and configure it my own?
<cody-somerville> Yes.
<cody-somerville> If that is too difficult, you might try gdesklets or something like that
<suRs> well i probbly should steel some ones els :p
<Odd-rationale> suRs: you might find this helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<Odd-rationale> suRs: before i REALLY go, just wanted to let you to feel free to PM me or drop me a line in #Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> ok. really going now...
<suRs> yeah sure odd :d i see you later XD
<suRs> hehe thanks fo help and hugs
<suRs> join #conky
<Valsum> Hello!
<cody-somerville> Hello
<Valsum> Hi Cody.
<suRs> how do i check if my network is working propper?
<suRs> anyone know were the weather folder is?
<TheSheep> what is a "weather folder"?
<Zartla> TheSheep: I got it btw :P
<Valsum> no idea suRs
<TheSheep> Zartla: rhythm?
<Zartla> no I got xubuntu to work it was dead :P
<Tipper> how do I install wine?
<TheSheep> Tipper: with synaptic
<Tipper> the add or remove applications thing?
<vidd> Tipper, you can use the command prompt as well....
<TheSheep> Tipper: no, the synaptic package manager
<vidd> easiest way....
<vidd> <ctrl><F2>
<vidd> type "symantic"
<vidd> hit <enter>
<vidd> make that synaptic
<TheSheep> vidd: that won't work
<TheSheep> vidd: at least not with default xubuntu settings
<Tipper> it didn;t :P
<Valsum> it's ALT+F2 here
<Valsum> :P
<Valsum> anyway, bye
<vidd> grrr
<vidd> my bad
<TheSheep> vidd:  :-*
<Tipper> I got it open now what?
<TheSheep> Tipper: now click on 'search' and type 'wine' in there
<vidd> my appologies....it si "alt"not "ctrl"
<Tipper> Didn't see the search thing :P
<suRs> anyone know were i can find weater map?
<vidd> Tipper, enter synaptic in the "run" program?
<Tipper> vidd I'm ahead of you now :P
<vidd> ok...good
<Tipper> it is queued to install now how do I start it?
<TheSheep> Tipper: the first icon from the left
 * vidd installs via command line =]
<Tipper> reload? or mark all upgrades?
<TheSheep> Tipper: sorry, third
<suRs> so
<TheSheep> Tipper: they should be all labeled in your native language, btw
<Tipper> I can't click it
<suRs> anyone know were local weather is?
<Tipper> is it because I am downloading pacages from add/remove applications?
<TheSheep> suRs: google should find you quite a lot of various weather sites with maps and all
<Tipper> packages*
<TheSheep> Tipper: right-click o 'wine' and select 'mark for installation' first
<suRs> thesheep but i alredy have one good in my xfce meny bar but i whant one in my conky system
<Tipper> I did already sheep
<TheSheep> Tipper: maybe it's already installed?
<Tipper> it's highlited in green does that mean it is?
<TheSheep> yes
<Tipper> where will the app be located?
<TheSheep> Tipper: it consists of many files located in various directories
<Tipper> how do I run it?
<TheSheep> Tipper: you can right click it in synaptic, select properties and see the list of all those files
<TheSheep> Tipper: you start some .exe file
<vidd> Tipper, once wine is installed, you just double-click on the .exe and it should launch
<Tipper> It says it isn't installed uner properties
<Tipper> under*
<TheSheep> suRs: btw, there is a #conky channel
<suRs> i know :) thanks thesheep
<Tipper> Got installation
<Tipper> TheSheep, vidd: got it thanks
<Tipper> how do I install themes/
<loading> hello
<vidd> Tipper, i cant help with themes
<vidd> never use them
<Tipper> TheSheep: can you help?
<loading> i'm search a dvd iso of xubuntu
<thinkmassiv1> my wireless network icon has disappeared and it's not available in "Add Items to the Panel" so I'd like to know if anyone has a suggestion for getting it back
<thinkmassiv1> I can still configure the connection using iwconfig and dhclient, but it would be nice to have a gui
<thinkmassiv1> the real mystery is why it disappears in the first place
<thinkmassiv1> I've tried rebooting and restarting X... sometimes the icon will appear and then, as soon as I select an access point, the icon "locks up" and disappears a few seconds later
<Tipper> Wireless isn't in add items to panel
<Tipper> go to settings manager
<Tipper> then go to autostart applications
<Tipper> then make sure network manager is checked
<Tipper> and if the option isn't there click add
<Tipper> then add network manager
<thinkmassiv1> it is there and checked
<Tipper> thinkmassiv1^^
<thinkmassiv1> thanks Tipper
<Tipper> your welcome :D
<thinkmassiv1> that doesn't fix it though
<Tipper> oh :P
<Tipper> I tried
<thinkmassiv1> so I guess the network manager app is dying
<Tipper> I installed xubuntu yesterday so I can't be much of a help.
<thinkmassiv1> your info helps--I didn't know where to find the app
<Tipper> thinkmassiv1: was it unchecked?
<thinkmassiv1> nope, the weird thing is that it starts with X but then it dies when I try to connect to a wireless network
<thinkmassiv1> hmm even when I start network-manager the icon doesn't re-appear
<Tipper> thinkmassiv1: if it was then restart and it should be there.
<thinkmassiv1> I suppose I can try that again but it didn't work the last few times
<loading> hello i'm search a dvd iso of xubuntu
<thinkmassiv1> another peculiarity is that firefox is in offline mode until I deselect that option, which it usually does automatically when I connect to a network
<Myrtti> hopping in in the middle of the convo
<thinkmassiv1> oh nm-applet makes it appear
<thinkmassiv1> hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> thinkmassiv1: if you'd try more applications, they'd make the same, since they detect the online/offline from dbus or hal or what not
<Myrtti> I've noticed the same when using gprs connection (basically dialup) since that doesn't show up in avahi
<Myrtti> oh, yeah, and it's avahi that doesn't detect gprs
<Myrtti> not dbus, hal
<thinkmassiv1> ok, well that explains that issue
<Myrtti> the same happens with pidgin, claws-mail, epiphany...
<thinkmassiv1> now the applet is showing the "waiting for network key" icon
<thinkmassiv1> but obviously I'm still connected
<thinkmassiv1> ...unless you're all a figment of my computer's elaborate imagination
<Myrtti> when I login, I have to tick the networking off for a while, and put it back on
<thinkmassiv1> why is that?
<peterajamesh> looking for help mounting a slave drive in xunbuntu, any one can help me with this
<Myrtti> otherwise I'm doomed to go in (or actually, nm-applet) circles in waiting for a network key
<Myrtti> on the second try it connects
<Myrtti> peterajamesh: what kind of troubles are you having then?
<Tipper> Myrtti: you know how to add themeas?
<thinkmassiv1> ok, I'm going to try reinstalling the applet
<Tipper> themes*
<thinkmassiv1> thanks Myrtti
<thinkmassiv1> btw, how do you disable the network connection using the applet?
<peterajamesh> I can't get my 250 GB slave to mount, I tried sudo mount -t /dev/sdb1 /media/second
<thinkmassiv1> nevermind I found it
<peterajamesh> ﻿/dev/sdb1 is my slave, is where i wana mount it
<Myrtti> Tipper: what kind of themes?
<Tipper> xfce
<Myrtti> I untar the packages to /usr/share/themes/, but ~/.themes/ is equally good place
<Tipper> Myrtti:  /usr/share/themes/ is protected
<Tipper> I can't add it there
<Myrtti> Tipper: sudo magic
<Tipper> what do I type?
<Myrtti> untar to home dir, move to /usr/share/themes with sudo
<Tipper> so just sudo usr/share/themes?
<Myrtti> nope
<Tipper> sudo cp /pathtodownloadedtheme/yourtheme.tar.gz /usr/share/themes
<Myrtti> that first
<Myrtti> then untar with sudo tar xvzf
<Tipper> Myrtti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16201/
<Tipper> is that right?
<Tipper> I've already unzipped
<Myrtti> Tipper: let me walk thru it, which theme are you installing?
<Tipper> test
<Tipper> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+8.04%2BHardy+Heron+GTK?content=80141
<Tipper> I renamed it test though because I can't extract it when it thinks it is a .04 file
<Tipper> Myrtti^^
<Myrtti> ok, so here we go
<Myrtti> I've downloaded it to desktop
<Tipper> ok
<eustas> hello there. what can i do to fix Neverwinter Nights music problem - it sounds really terrible - distorted
<Myrtti> Tipper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16202/
<Tipper> wait so hat did you rename it?
<Tipper> what*
<Myrtti> I didn't
<Tipper> it was just the orginal file?
<Myrtti> jup
<Tipper> btw I was installing the middle one
<Tipper> emerald
<Myrtti> I don't have emerald so I don't install it :-)
<Tipper> Emerald?
<Myrtti> you have to actively install emerald to have it
<Myrtti> in xubuntu and in ubuntu too iirc
<Tipper> oh I downloaded the wrong versoin :p
<Tipper> Myrtti: the download won't start in firefox
<Myrtti> :-o
<Tipper> :(
<Myrtti> you are trying to download to your home directory?
<Tipper> I just clicked the download link
<Tipper> how do I download inside the terminal?
<Tipper> wget url?
<Tipper> Myrtti ^^
<Myrtti> yeah
<Tipper> Myrtti: you downloaded to the desktop right?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Tipper> Myrtti: Whats the last command?
<Tipper> paste it here, pastebin messes it up
<Myrtti> the last command that is needed?
<Myrtti> sudo mv
<Myrtti> I ls'd just to see that stuff is in place and ok
<Tipper> oh
<Tipper> which one is the middle theme?
<Tipper> Myrtti^
<Myrtti> I've got no idea
<Tipper> How do I get to the customize thme thing?
<Tipper> theme*
<Tipper>  Myrtti do you know?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> it says that you can change the colours with gtk-theme app which is in gnome, but I don't know if it affects the xfce side too
<TheSheep> Tipper: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes
<suRs> how do i take screen shoot on my screen?
<Tipper> go to add new item to panel
<TheSheep> suRs: with gimp, or you can add a panel plugin or install scrot and bind it to some key combination
<suRs> alright thanks
<Tipper> Myrtii, how do I use the hardy heron ubuntu theme: http://sandlot.info/?p=69
<suRs> hm i isntalled scort but i cant see it xd
<Myrtti> scrot is a commandline program
<Myrtti> Tipper: hum, ok.
<Tipper> ?
<Myrtti> that's the wallpaper
<suRs> so how do i take the picutre?
<Tipper> Hardy heron thing
<Tipper> it was the background I found when installing xubuntu
<suRs> myrtti
<suRs> you know how to use scor in commandline?
<suRs> like take pictures on the desktop?
<Myrtti> believe it or not, I do not know everything. type scrot --help or man scrot.
<suRs> thanks
<Tipper> Myrtti: where can I get the wallpaper and the theme
<cody-somerville> Tipper, ubuntu-artwork package
<Tipper> thanks
<suRs> anyone know how scrot works?
<cody-somerville> suRs, just use the panel plugin :)
<Tipper> I installed the widget factory how do I run it?
<suRs> panel plugin?
<Myrtti> Tipper: what do you want to do with the widget factory?
<cody-somerville> suRs, Right click the panel, click add
<suRs> oh
<suRs> yeah
<suRs> saw it
<Tipper> Change the colors of a theme.
<Myrtti> Tipper: widget factory doesn't do that
<Myrtti> IIRC
<Tipper> oh :P
<Tipper> what does that, what was the thing in the theme picture for hardy heron?
<handjob> hi i have BIG problem.i set screen resolution too high in normal session i can't see anything.currently wrighting from terminal/failsafe.how can i fix it from here?help plz
<handjob> anybody?i
<handjob> is there anybody in here?
<Tipper> I am but I can't help sorry
<handjob> ; )
<Tipper> I have no clue how, I can google it if you'd like
<handjob> well i would be gratefull
<Tipper> try using the command xrandr
<Tipper> without parameters it gives you the supported resolutions, and you can set the resolution using:
<Tipper> xrandr -s <resolution index from the resolutions list>
<Tipper> or
<Tipper> xrandr -s <x_res>*<y_res>
<Tipper> if you need more informations take a look at
<Tipper> man xrandr
<handjob> thank u so much
<Tipper> you get it?
<handjob> i try in a sce
<handjob> well now it's time to start xfce...hope it woarls.thx again
<Tipper> How can I move spaces?
<Tipper> Myrtti you know?
<Myrtti> no
<cody-somerville> move?
<Tipper> like move them from the bottom bar to the top
<cody-somerville> right click, move
<cody-somerville> then drag to top bar
<Tipper> thanks
<Tipper> How can I make it look like ubuntu start?
<Tipper> hardy herron
<TheSheep> Tipper: you mean the splash screen on boot?
<Tipper> No I mean the theme
<TheSheep> Tipper: just select the Human theme
<Tipper> What about the wallpaper?
<TheSheep> Tipper: in user interface settings
<TheSheep> Tipper: you need to install ubuntu-artwork for the wallpaper
<Tipper> link? I couldn't find it on google
<TheSheep> Tipper: search for it in synaptic
<Tipper> It says it is installed
<TheSheep> then see the properties to see where the files are
<Tipper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16227/
<Tipper> how do I apply it?
<TheSheep> ubuntu-wallpapers, sorry
<Tipper> kk got the walpaper
<ron_o> I go som ra\lly scr wd p problms .... cold i b my mobo? som l   rssslj
<ron_o> ky board is ok... som l  rsssss won   yp
<Tipper> TheSheep: http://sandlot.info/?p=69 how can I get my bars to look like that
<ron_o> ip...
<ron_o> abcd fghijklmnopqrs v wxyz    g  i...
<ron_o> no yp... ky board ...
<Tipper> Use the onscreen keyboard from the add/remove programs
<ron_o> ks
<TheSheep> Tipper: the theme has to have it
<Tipper> It's greyish
<Tipper> TheSheep: what do I need to do?
<TheSheep> Tipper: find out what theme that guy uses and use the same theme
<Tipper> Well apparently it is the defualt ubuntu
<Tipper> theme*
<TheSheep> Tipper: no, only the wallpaper
<Tipper> oh
<Tipper> Ehh I don't need it. But how do I take a screen shot of only a window? And how do I turn down my screen brightness.
<eustas> hello there. what can i do to fix Neverwinter Nights music problem - it sounds really terrible - distorted
<Tipper> TheSheep, you know?
<TheSheep> Tipper: gimp can do it
<TheSheep> Tipper: start gimp, and select file->aquire->screenshot
<TheSheep> eustas: I didn't know there was neverwinter nights for linux
<TheSheep> eustas: you only have this problem with that one application?
<Tipper> TheSheep: what about screen brightness?
<TheSheep> Tipper: what about it?
<Tipper> How do I adjust it
<TheSheep> Tipper: there should be controls on your monitor screen
<Tipper> I'm using a laptop
<Tipper> and when I do it, it doesn't work
<TheSheep> Tipper: then it should have keys for that
<TheSheep> Tipper: usually fn+f8 and fn+f9, or separate keys
<TheSheep> Tipper: you can also adjust software gamma correction in display settings
<Tipper> ok
<thinkmassiv1> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<thinkmassiv1> doh nevermind, too many network issues today :\
<eustas> TheSheep: actuall - only with nwn. other games/applications play sound/music well
<Tipper> TheSheep: I added some apps and they aren't appearing in the category
<TheSheep> Tipper: which ones?
<Tipper> Screenshot
<TheSheep> Tipper: scrot?
<TheSheep> Tipper: you usually just bind it to a key
<Tipper> Scrot?
<Myrtti> Tipper: use the panel applet
<Storm|nix> has anyone here ever used TiLP or TiLP2 On xubuntu?
<Tipper> Myrtti this one is better
<Storm|nix> I can't get the usb driver to work right
<Storm|nix> anyone?
<Tipper> Myrtti, TheSheep http://xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=70611&file1=70611-1.jpg&file2=70611-2.jpg&file3=&name=Darker+Ice how can I get that sidebar thing?
<aanderse> hi suRs
<suRs> hi aanderse
<suRs> :D
<aanderse> how goes?
<suRs> well i just finished my corky
<suRs> and it goes nice!
<aanderse> awesome
<suRs> =)
<camuflage> hello all
<camuflage> i'm using xubuntu 7.10, and i would like to know how can i upgrade my xfce to 4.4.2 version?
<Myrtti> basically, I think, please someone correct if I'm wrong, just update your xubuntu to hardy heron.
<cody-somerville> Myrtti, correct :]
<Storm|nix> xfce FTW!
<peterajamesh> any one can help mount a slave HD?
<Myrtti> peterajamesh: you've asked this earlier today, please elaborate on the problems you're currently having, I recollect that the yelp for help you did last time didn't actually provide the needed and necessary info
<slow-motion> hi
<peterajamesh> ok give a min to write down the details
<Myrtti> hi slow-motion
<peterajamesh> I got a xubuntu running on a 120 GB HD and I am traing to install a secondary HD, just as slave, I formated the Slave on EXT3 and mounted it with Gpart, but cant get xubuntu to automount the slave drive, usb drives automount just fine, I fount out one has to "sudo mkdir /media/first" and  "sudo mount -t <filesystem>  <partition>  /media/first" I was able to make a /media/second directory but when I type  "s﻿udo mount -t <slavepa
<peterajamesh> basically I want my slave drive to auto mount at boot...
<Myrtti> you were cut off at "s﻿udo mount -t <slavepa
<Myrtti> anyway, the answer to your question is fstab.
<peterajamesh> ok thanks looking into ﻿fstab
<vehystrix> can anyone help me upgrading to 8.04, it keeps telling me I have unofficial packages...
<TheSheep> vehystrix: just uninstall them and install later back
<vehystrix> how do I know what to uninstall?
<TheSheep> vehystrix: if you display by status in the left pane in synaptic, you have 'external or obsolete' category, or something like that
<vehystrix> I don't see no such tab
<TheSheep> when you click on 'status' at the lower left corner, you see 'All', 'Installed', 'Uninstalled', etc., there is no 'Installed (local or obsolete)'?
<vehystrix> All, Installed, Installed (auto removable) and Not Installed
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> what if you disable the unofficial repositories and update?
<vehystrix> disable anything but the main(first one on the first tab) ?
<TheSheep> no, just disable any non-ubuntu ones
<vehystrix> I disabeled the third-party server, and the community-maintained
<vehystrix> anything else?
<handjob> tl;dr how do i change screen resolution in fail safe terminal for my xface session?
<handjob> hello anybody here>>>?
<Odd-rationale> no
<slow-motion> n8
<Odd-rationale> handjob: screen resolution can be chaned by editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<handjob> yes i herad about it but i am kind a newb and i dont knew what line do i need 2 hange
<Odd-rationale> handjob: pastebin your xorg.conf file and i'll take a look...
<handjob> well it's kind problematic for me running failsafe terminal
<handjob> ; -|
<handjob> i feel so noob
<Odd-rationale> handjob: is that computer connected to the net?
<handjob> yes!
<Odd-rationale> handjob: well install pastebinit "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<Odd-rationale> handjob: then "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit"
<handjob> yes....
<Odd-rationale> then give me the link it gives you...
<handjob> kk thx brb
<vehystrix_> apparently by uninstalling all unofficial packages I removed the driver for my network card...
<Odd-rationale> vehystrix_: well, you will have to wire up and reinstall it...
<vehystrix_> I did...
<vehystrix_> but that means my hardy update will complain about unofficial packages again...
<Odd-rationale> vehystrix_: so are you ok now?
<Odd-rationale> vehystrix_: cant you tell the updater to update anyways?
<vehystrix_> not that I know of
<Odd-rationale> vehystrix_: what options did it give you?
<vehystrix_> to file a bug report...
<vehystrix_> and that's about it...
 * Odd-rationale seldom does upgrades. likes reinstalls...
<Odd-rationale> i don't even remember what were the update options...
<handjob> paste.stgraber.org/5107
<Odd-rationale> but i think there has a way to press next...
<vehystrix_> I don't want to lose everything, especially since I finally got it to work right...
<vehystrix_> I'm trying again now
<Odd-rationale> handjob: what resolution do you have now?
<handjob> not quite sure its something like 1680 x 250
<handjob> *1250
<Odd-rationale> handjob: what resolution do you want?
<handjob> anything that won't give me 'signal not supported' message l )
<Odd-rationale> handjob: so all you can see in that machine is a terminal>
<Odd-rationale> ?
<vehystrix_> New error report here...
<vehystrix_> Can't install 'xubuntu-desktop'
<vehystrix_> It was impossible to install a required package. Please report this as a bug.
<vehystrix_> Could not calculate the upgrade
<vehystrix_> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<vehystrix_>  This can be caused by:
<vehystrix_>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<vehystrix_>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<vehystrix_>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<vehystrix_> If none of this applies, then please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.
<Odd-rationale> vehystrix_: i would just backup and reinstall....
<handjob> in normal session i don't see anything since setting unsupported resolution,now i am wrighting from failsafe terminal
<Odd-rationale> handjob: are you familiar with editing text file in a terminal? nano? vi?
<handjob> nano ; )
<Odd-rationale> handjob: http://paste.stgraber.org/5108
<Odd-rationale> handjob: do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Odd-rationale> handjob: then follow the directions I gave in the link...
<Odd-rationale> look closely and the line that starts with Modes
<handjob> than u so much 4 your time now i need to ctr+z hope to see u in a sce
<Odd-rationale> then logout to gdm (exit) and restart X (
<Odd-rationale> handjob: ^
<Odd-rationale> restart X with ctrl+alt+bksp
<handjob> welcome back (i so need a cig) i deleted the higher resolotions in xorg.conf thout my monitor keeps saing 'signal not supported' : (
<Odd-rationale> handjob: maybe it is your hor or vert sync...
<handjob> to be honest i don't knew what those 2 phrases r referin to all i knew it that i  set unsupported (by monitor) res and restrted x and everything now is ala steve wander show
<Odd-rationale> handjob: back up your current xorg.conf file "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old"
<handjob> yes...
<Odd-rationale> handjob: hold one moment...
<handjob> na rush  ;
<Odd-rationale> handjob: now "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" again
<Odd-rationale> under the Device section, change "ati" to "vesa"
<Odd-rationale> then save the file and restart X again...
<handjob> an my way brb
#xubuntu 2009-05-25
<owen1> Aqa: true
<th0r> owen1: just checked synaptic...it sure requires a lot of support including openbox
<owen1> ok
<Aqa> th0r, u ar ealways here
<Aqa> u are always here*
<Aqa> th0r, where to report xubuntu bugs?
<th0r> Aqa: no...will be putting the computer away later tonight and won't be online for weeks.
<Aqa> th0r, why
<th0r> Aqa: I would expect xubuntu.com, but not sure.
<th0r> Aqa: I am on a sailboat...heading to the Chesapeake for the summer
<jimisrvrox> hey guys Ive got this Broadcom 4813 that I am trying to get to work. I do not know where I am going wrong and I would appreciate some help.
<deww> hi folks. how can i get the xterm that comes with xubuntu to have different geometry (besides running it with xterm -geometry 100x50)
<nintnint> I have a query.
<th0r> I have a computer
<nintnint> I'm moving a lot of images, and some of them are the  same name, like 51.jpg.  is there any way to have it rename them instead of skipping or replacing?
<th0r> nintnint: not that I am aware of. You could do a shell script to do the job...but there is nothing in the repos
<th0r> nintnint: just a thought. There are some renaming utilities...you could rename *.jpg (foldername)-*.jpg
<th0r> nintnint: but that would rename everything...not just the dupes
<nintnint> well if I cut everything, then skip the samenames, I can bulk rename the leftovers, like add a "b" before the .jpg
<th0r> yup
<th0r> nintnint: do a search in synaptic for
<th0r> rename....found a bunch
<nintnint> turns out it was only ten numbered files that shared names, so it was okay
<nintnint> this time!!!
<th0r> nintnint: something that looks like it might help.....rename utils
<nintnint> is there a way to get desktop icons in list or details view?
<nintnint> icons are so fat and bulky
<th0r> nintnint: not that I know of
<nintnint> damn
<nintnint> that really sucks for me
<th0r> nintnint: I don't use desktop icons so it isn't such a big deal for me. The desktop is just a temporary holding area for me.
<nintnint> yeah, the same, but its either list, deets, or no icons at all
<nintnint> I can't stand big fat unorganized icons taking up space like that on my desktop.
<th0r> neither can I...that is why I don't have any....move everythign to a folder as soon as the downloads are complete
<nintnint> why not download straight to a downloads folder?
<th0r> nintnint: because, as soon as it is done I will move it to its permanent home....why have to navigate to two folders?
<nintnint> also cool would be a way to embed a file manager to the desktop.
<th0r> nintnint: I might copy things to the desktop while I am working on them, but as soon as I am done they go back to their 'home'
<nintnint> fine
<th0r> nintnint: I would like to see a way to size the desktop icons
<nintnint> there is.
<nintnint> go to settings, desktop, icons
<nintnint> do NOT slide it though, I just tried that
<nintnint> went from 7 to 160 something
<nintnint> it shows each pixel increase
<nintnint> lags a bitch
<th0r> oh cool....I can have my minimized windows on the desktop ala E16
<th0r> and get rid of that darn taskbar!
<nintnint> the panel?
<nintnint> you can autohide it.
<th0r> I don't want to hide the whole panel...have other things on it. But want to get rid of the task bar...it is too windows-ish
<th0r> oh...that is MUCH better <smile>
<th0r> now if I could just get the minimized icons in the bottom left corner <smile>
<nintnint> probably some way
<nintnint> the autohide is much better?
<nintnint> you know we got a miystery to solve
<nintnint> I always autohide the taskbar in windows
<nintnint> with alt tab, the start button, notification area, notifying me, there's no need to have it there all the time
<nintnint> so how about that iTunes!
<nintnint> I mean am I rite?
<Joelito> hi all,..question about menu.lst from /boot/grub
<Joelito> in ubuntu when added the line vga=775 worked, but in xubuntu the boot splash doesn't show, any ideas?
<RedSocrates> Joelito: Try entering an invalid number (like vga=733 or something), and then it should ask you to hit enter to see valid numbers, try one of them
<RedSocrates> Joelito: For me, vga=773 no longer worked, but 305 did
<Joelito> RedSocrates: thanks, but isn't the same kernel from ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Joelito> why worked in ubuntu, and not in xubuntu?
<RedSocrates> Joelito: It is the same kernel, so I'm not sure why there was a difference, but there was for me
<Joelito> RedSocrates: thanks..I'll try some numbers :)
<RedSocrates> Good luck :)
<Joelito> :p
<owen1> can i open links in irssi on the second monitor (FF is there!)?
<owen1> and can i tell firefox to open tabs zoomed-in?
<Kasm279> is there a keyboard shortcut to kill a fullscreen app?
<Kasm279> HELLO?
<Kasm279> floating: you have any idea?
<Kasm279> >:|
<Aqa> aria download manager why not for xubuntu?
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I am trying to set up smartmontools on a xubuntu system in order to monitor SMART data
<MaxFrames> the only problem is that I am not receiving the email warnings because there is a problem with the system default mailer (bsd-mailx)
<MaxFrames> the logs show that bsd-mailx did try to send the email, but it was rejected by the mail server with this error:
<MaxFrames> "Helo command rejected: need fully-qualified hostname"
<MaxFrames> so the question is: how do I set up bsd-mailx to use a specified FQHN?
<gsa1> Hi
<gsa1> I upgraded yesterday 2 machines of my home office to Xubuntu 9.04 (I was using 8.04 LTS)
<gsa1> And seems that 9.04 need around 1GB more than 8.04/8.10
<gsa1> Is ok?
<Devilsprey99> hello I m new to this
<gsa1> Hi
<Devilsprey99> 9.04 doesnot have unmount option
<Devilsprey99> and i wanna ask how do we set layout switchin shortcut keys
<Devilsprey99> in *.10
<Devilsprey99> 8.10
<gsa1> doesn't have the umount?
<Devilsprey99> on graphical phase
<Devilsprey99> u cant find umount option for flash drives when u left click on them
<Devilsprey99> at least not on my comp
<gsa1> let me check, not tried yet
<gsa1> here the option is on place, as usual
<gsa1> "Desmontar Volumen", on spanish, as I use Xubuntu
<Devilsprey99> may be its just for my computer
<Devilsprey99> i too use Xubuntu
<gsa1> but I would know why is using 1GB more than previous versions
<Devilsprey99> I upgraded from ubuntu
<gsa1> I mean if is normal or is something I can clean
<Devilsprey99> i m  new to it
<gsa1> ahh...yes, I also made some update on a laptop in the past
<gsa1> I means ubuntu->xubuntu
<Devilsprey99> yep
<Devilsprey99> i wanna know some things
<Devilsprey99> my pc didnot supported graphics of ubuntu
<Devilsprey99> so i went to safe graphics mode
<Devilsprey99> and upgraded
<Devilsprey99> now can i change to normal
<gsa1> mm, not sure about the procedure
<Devilsprey99> anyone gonna tell me how to setup shortcut keys for keyboard layout switching
<Devilsprey99> plz
<Devilsprey99> why so silent
<gsa1> hehe, well, is the irc, may be not people reading or not people knowing a response
<Devilsprey99> darn
<vidd> what up Devilsprey99 ?
<Devilsprey99> can you tell me how to setup shortcut keys regarding keyboard layout switching
<Allah_kegyeltje> Ola brotha'z
<vidd> you want a keyboard shortcut to switch keyboard layout?
<Allah_kegyeltje>  The Holy djihad against #ubuntu jaunty started today
<Allah_kegyeltje>  The install pack contains a few dozens of bugs and trojans
<Allah_kegyeltje>  Do not install that, if it is possible
<Allah_kegyeltje>  Very dangerous and risky!
<Devilsprey99> yes
<vidd> Devilsprey99, i would recommend the keyboard switcher panel app
<Devilsprey99> i use 8.10
<Devilsprey99> i couldnt find one
<vidd> ??
<vidd> right-click on a panel
<vidd> choose "add"
<vidd> select "keyboard layout"
<vidd> its been part of the defualt package of available panel apps since (at least) dapper
<Devilsprey99> well i need to setup shorcut keys
<Devilsprey99> from keyboard
<Devilsprey99> so that i can change to layouts while typing
<vidd> choose "keyboard" from the settings manager menu
<vidd> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<vidd> that help?
<vidd> Devilsprey99, the reason i recommend against keyboard shortcut to change layout is because...once you use it, the layout has changed and your shortcut may not work (i havent done it so i dont know)
<Devilsprey99> vidd, thanks
<vidd> np
<Devilsprey99> well it easily does in ubuntu
<Devilsprey99> as i have used it
<Devilsprey99> and so does in opensuse as well
<Devilsprey99> i couldnt find one in Xubuntu but
<vidd> like i said...i never tried it...so i dont know if you will or not have issues
<vidd> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<vidd> Devilsprey99, the first link may not be useful....xorg.conf is hardly looked at anymore....
<Devilsprey99> vidd,  ok thanks
<Devilsprey99> i would see the keytouch
<slow-motion> hi
<vidd> hello Slonkie
<vidd> hello slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi vidd
<vidd> was your greeting a greeting or a prelude to a question =]
<vidd> \0. cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> Hiya
<Devilsprey99> can anyone tell me
<Devilsprey99> after u upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<vidd> Devilsprey99, tell ya what?
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | Devilsprey99
<ubottu> Devilsprey99: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Devilsprey99> how to set up ur network manager applet
<Devilsprey99> vidd,  ok
<vidd> Devilsprey99, whats wrong with it?
<Devilsprey99> well i use pppoe
<Devilsprey99> and my ethernet doesnot show
<vidd> ic
<vidd> can you open /etc/network/interfaces in a text editor, copy it to pastebin, and post the link to your pastebin here?
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vidd> !pppoe | Devilsprey99
<ubottu> Devilsprey99: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<vidd> Devilsprey99,
<vidd> Devilsprey99, are you talking to us on the system you are having the issue with?
<Devilsprey99> vidd, yep
<vidd> ok...
<Devilsprey99> i m new to irc thing so
<vidd> deci, thats ok....
<vidd> Devilsprey99,
<vidd> now...right-click on the panel app for your network connection
<vidd> choose "edit connections"
<vidd> click the "DSL" tab
<vidd> click add, set your stuff up
<Devilsprey99> well i had an issue when i upgraded from 8.04 my network manager applet showed unmanaged network
<Devilsprey99> so i had to take trouble of installin in safe graphics mode
<vidd> Devilsprey99, did the steps listed above work for you?
<Devilsprey99> well I know how to use pppoeconf but my internet provider uses password login so I want an appletmanager of 8.10 not of 8.04 but when i upgrade it wont be of the same when i install 8.10 directly
<Devilsprey99> how do i change to that so that when i upgrade it automatically configures auto eth0 in wired section
<vidd> Devilsprey99, this is why i asked you to pastebin me your /etc/network/interfaces
<vidd> but since you did not do that, i stated the step-by-step to set it up grafically
<vidd> so...do you want it done with the applet, or do you want it hard coded?
<vidd> Devilsprey99, ^^^
<Devilsprey99> i m now using 8.10 on safe mode and if i get solution to that i would have to reinstall 8.04 and and do it
<vidd> Devilsprey99, so you are using the live cd?
<Devilsprey99> yes
<vidd> ok... and you want to upgrade?
<Devilsprey99> i dont have any os rite now
<vidd> ic
<vidd> do you have a second computer that connects to the internet?
<Devilsprey99> i want to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to xubuntu 8.10
<Devilsprey99> nop
<Devilsprey99> i did it once
<Devilsprey99> i had problem with network mnager applet
<Devilsprey99> the one i mentioned above
<vidd> if you have 8.04 installed already, boot into that, and we can help you from there
<vidd> its a simple matter of doing a system upgrade
<vidd> all your old settings (dsl, creen resolutions. documents, etc) will be preserved
<vidd> you did say this system was running a different version without issue correc?
<vidd> Devilsprey99, ^^^
<Devilsprey99> yep
<vidd> Devilsprey99, what os is currently installed on the system?
<vidd> Devilsprey99, ^^^^
<Devilsprey99> wait i will try pastebin for my problem so that u can get what i wanna say
<vidd> Devilsprey99, your currently running a live cd
<vidd> you need to install so that we can fix up the system
<Devilsprey99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/180455/
<Devilsprey99> just give me some process
<vidd> is there an operating system currently installed on the system?
<vidd> Devilsprey99, ^^^
<Devilsprey99> yes
<vidd> con you get online with it?
<Devilsprey99> i m online with it
<Devilsprey99> as i asked earlier its in safe graphics mode
<vidd> Devilsprey99, you told me that you are currently online with a live cd
<Devilsprey99> and if anyone knows how to change to normal mode
<Devilsprey99> did I
<Devilsprey99> oh sorry
<vidd> so you are NOT online with the live cd, you are online with the regular desktop?
<Devilsprey99> yes but i wanna change
<vidd> yes to live cd? or yes to native ?
<Devilsprey99> to native normal mode of xubuntu
<Devilsprey99> 8.10
<vidd> so you are currently online, in 8.10, running off the hard drive, not a live cd?
<Devilsprey99> yes
<vidd> so...what is your issue?
<vidd> if your online, then your pppoe is working
 * vidd is totally confused
<Devilsprey99> did u see the pastebin
<vidd> yes
<Devilsprey99> i knew u were
<vidd> and it still makes no sence
<vidd> im STILL waiting for your /etc/network/interfaces
<vidd> i asked you to pastebin it over 40 minutes ago
<Devilsprey99> auto lo
<Devilsprey99> iface lo inet loopback
<Devilsprey99> ]
<vidd> !pastebin | Devilsprey99,
<ubottu> Devilsprey99,: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Devilsprey99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/180472/
<vidd> and is this for when it says "network unmanaged"? or when it says "auto eth0"?
<Devilsprey99> it is for now
<Devilsprey99> its workin
<vidd> that was not a "yes" or "no" question!
<Devilsprey99> auto eth0
<vidd> so right now, network manager shows your wired connection?
<Devilsprey99> once i upgraded from 8.04 at that time it didnot
<vidd> it was a yes or no question....
<vidd> RIGHT NOW....yes or no?
<vidd> Devilsprey99, you need to understand that i dont use network manager....i have deleted it from my system.....
<vidd> but i understand how it works
<Devilsprey99> yes
<Devilsprey99> it shows rigth now
<vidd> so....im not worried right now about other situations....i care about right now with your /etc/network/interfaces set up as it is...does it behave as you expect?
<Devilsprey99> yes
<vidd> good
<vidd> once you are in that other situation where it does NOT work....
<Devilsprey99> but i want the same behaviour when i upgrade from 8.04
<vidd> edit your /etc/network/interfaces to mach what it is right now
<Devilsprey99> and it doesnot
<Devilsprey99> oh
<Devilsprey99> ok thanks
<Devilsprey99> i will be back
<vidd>    |0
<vidd> <0>
 * vidd loves watching the light bulb com on!
<vidd> \0. SiDi
<SiDi> hey hey
<vidd> just spent the last hour with a real hair-puller
<vidd> =]
<SiDi> what is a hair puller ? :P
<charlie-tca> dim bulb
<vidd> i was ready to pull all my hair out while helping someone
<vidd> charlie-tca, ya gots to give the man(?) some slack...he was from nepal
<charlie-tca> I give him lots of slack, but still seemed dim. You did really good with him
<vidd> i work for a dial-up isp....95% of our customers are dim bulbs
<vidd> =]
<slow-motion> bye
<genii> vidd: That nni.com site?
<vidd> genii, ?
<genii> vidd: I'll PM
<vidd> ok
<vidd> nalioth, may i message you?
<nalioth> vidd: any time
<vidd> nalioth, ty...but mquin answered my ? already in channel
<titan_ark> hey, needed some help with installing a dvd burner. brasero has given me enough trouble :(
<titan_ark> any suggestions?
<nalioth> titan_ark: gnomebaker or k3b work fine
<Slonkie> sudo apt-get install k3b (tho i believe someone told me that they are build on the same source?)
<titan_ark> okay. i thought k3b was only for kde
<vidd> titan_ark, make sure you have dvdrtools installed...otherwise, no burning app will work
<titan_ark> the last time i used brasero to copy a dvd it burned just 700 MB :'(
<titan_ark> here i must say i am a total noob at linux
<vidd> titan_ark, yeah...your missing dvdrtools
<titan_ark> oh damn!
<vidd> "sudo apt-get install dvdrtools
<titan_ark> shall try that right away!
<titan_ark> thanks a ton
<vidd> titan_ark, i fisbee'd half a spool of dvd's b4 i realized this!
<titan_ark> :D
<vidd> it was a real homer simpson moment
<titan_ark> well i decided to turn to good ol xp and i have created a problem that is way beyond my control
<titan_ark> :D
<vidd> ?
<titan_ark> xp decided to trouble me and gave me a "delayed write error" on my external hdd after that 2 partitions on my 250gig are empty in linux and 1 partition empty in xp!
<titan_ark> i used a recovery tool on xp and could find the data but dont have the free space to copy it out now :(
<titan_ark> any suggestions on how i can recover my data thro xubuntu?
<vidd> you running a live cd?
<titan_ark> no, dual boot
<vidd> how many optical drives?
<titan_ark> one
<vidd> and internal drives?
<titan_ark> one internal hdd and one external
<vidd> the internal or external the one with the missing partitions?
<vidd> *empty
<titan_ark> the external. its a 250GB into 5 partitions of ~50 each
<titan_ark> all ntfs
<vidd> and the xubuntu...is that loacal?
<titan_ark> sorry dint get u.
<vidd> bah..*internal
<titan_ark> sorry, my bad. yes xubuntu is on internal
<titan_ark> my internal has 5 partitions 1 for xp 1 for xubuntu 2 data and 1 swap
<vidd> and the external is the one that you have the empty partitions on?
<titan_ark> yup
<vidd> then im going to recommend a data recovery tool
<vidd> let me find it
<titan_ark> on xp it indicates it as a "raw" partition and only 1 is inaccessable
<titan_ark> but on xubuntu 2 partitions are empty!
<titan_ark> well i used one on xp and it did show me my data
<titan_ark> need to create space to move that data out
<vidd> so you can see all the data on all the partitions?
<titan_ark> well on xp the problem is only in 1 partition, and that i can see , well almost all
<titan_ark> some data cant be recovered
<titan_ark> i wonder why on xubuntu 2 partitions have gone kaput!
<vidd> how important is this data? more important then the stuff on your internal?
<titan_ark> oh no!
<vidd> i have a tool that runs as a live cd that will recover all the data (or as much as possible)
<titan_ark> oh cool, which one?
<vidd> i recommend that you disconnect the external until you are ready to run it
<titan_ark> yes, that i have done
<vidd> im still looking for it =\
<titan_ark> okay :)
<titan_ark> any idea why 2 partitions are empty in xubuntu?
<titan_ark> and in windows the computer management shows that 1 partition as 'healthy' , so i am assuming the partition table got corrupted due to some reason
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi, I know this is a daft question but where do I set the regional settings in xubuntu ???
<vidd> because every time you look at a partition you are writing to it
<vidd> redd, reginal?
<vidd> like date/time?
<titan_ark> whoa! :O
<vidd> Redhammer_the_Ol, , reginal?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> like date format
<titan_ark> vidd, is k3b better than brasero?
 * vidd despises KDE apps
<Redhammer_the_Ol> the tooltip on the clock is doable of course but I have a feeling I need setlocale to do the rest ?
<titan_ark> ooh
<titan_ark> i just happened to see some reviews and complaints of discs not working after burning with brasero!
<vidd> titan_ark, im kinda partial to gnomebaker....but i think that is defunct now
<titan_ark> bunt my fingers once with it
<titan_ark> vidd, ah oki
<titan_ark> i will be burning this data and deleting it from my hdd, so dont want to take any risks
<titan_ark> :(
<titan_ark> else, i will end up loosing another 50 gigs of data in attempt to recover 100!
<vidd> titan_ark, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<titan_ark> vidd, thanks a ton!
<titan_ark> could you also suggest something reliable to burn my data?
<vidd> titan_ark, i thought i did
<vidd> get dvdrtools
<titan_ark> yeah did that
<vidd> then your brasario will be fine
<titan_ark> okay thats cool
<vidd> try it
<titan_ark> yup shall do that right away
<titan_ark> thanks a ton
<vidd> np happy to help
<titan_ark> :)
<titan_ark> vidd, does dvdrtools need to come up as a plugin in brasero?
<vidd> no
<vidd> its a back-end tool
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> do i need to select that i am burning a dvd :S all options are for cd/ dvd :S
<titan_ark> and no options to control the burn speed also!
<vidd> one sec
<titan_ark> okay
<vidd> if you select "data project" it *should* set to burn to whatever you load in....
<titan_ark> oh okay
<vidd> for example, if you load a blanck dvd...it should detect its a dvd and write to it accordingly
<titan_ark> hmm okay
<vidd> at least...i believe this to be the case
<titan_ark> wat abt speeds?
<vidd> the system i am on right now only has a cd burner so i cant verify
<titan_ark> oh okay
 * vidd never messes with that stuff
<titan_ark> :D
<vidd> if the drive can burn it, that same drive can read it
<titan_ark> i guess the only way il know is burn and chk it at work tomorrow :P
<vidd> yep
<titan_ark> sigh, hope i dont waste another one!
 * vidd uses dvd+rw's for just this reason!
<titan_ark> its weird that it doesnt give options to select the speed either! what if i want to burn at a low speed for safety reasons
 * titan_ark cant seem to find his only rw :(
<vidd> i think that is set when it comes time to burn
<vidd> got a spare HD lying around? =]
<Vargsvans> hello i have a problem that i wonder if anyone know a solution to
<Vargsvans> my harddrive is full as in 0 bytes free
<titan_ark> HD :O nope
<Vargsvans> but now when i try to delete files it says its unable to
<vidd> Vargsvans, so what is the question?
<vidd> Vargsvans, HOW are you deleting the files?
<Vargsvans> yeah how can i delete the files
<vidd> let me re-phrase....
<vidd> what procedure are you using to delete files that is failing?
<vidd> Vargsvans, ^^^
<vidd> Vargsvans, are you right-clicking an item in a file manager and choosing "delete"?
<Vargsvans> sudo rm /blabla/
<Vargsvans> yeah tried that too
<vidd> are you trying to delete an entire directory?
<Red_afk> bw found it, it was not in the permitted locales
<Red_afk> thanks
<vidd> Vargsvans, are you trying to delete specific files, or entire directories?
<Vargsvans> vidd, yeah but know i tried deleting a single file whiched worked and know deleting anything works
<Vargsvans> *now
<Vargsvans> thank you
<Vargsvans> stupid sister who filled the harddrive on her computer...
<vidd> Vargsvans, to remove entire directories that are not empty....
<vidd> Vargsvans, "sudo rm -Rf /path/to/directory/
<vidd> Vargsvans, just make sure you do NOT have a space after that first / (that will delete your entire root directory)
<knome> ;O
 * titan_ark thinks 55 minutes to burn is 4 gb @ 16x is blasphemy 
<vidd> Vargsvans, if that was my system....id delete her account (with all files) and rebuild the account!
<titan_ark> aww, that would be harsh!
<vidd> but im evil
<vidd> bet she'd learn =]
<titan_ark> lol
<knome> girls never learn
<vinnl> But knome'll teach em ;-)
<vidd> only took my old lady 4 formats to teach her to stay away from limewire
<knome> vinnl, exactly!
<titan_ark> :D
<vidd> (and blacklisting the site in the home router)
<titan_ark> dont seem to get any girls here i must say!
<knome> vidd, "old lady" sound a bit....kinky
<vidd> well...she's not "the wife" yet
<titan_ark> 24 minutes to just create checksum b4 the burn seems bad :(
<vidd> titan_ark, you ARE recovering data off a damaged drive...are you not?
<titan_ark> oh no! just burning stuff to create space and then start that process!
<vidd> titan_ark, how much swap space and ram you got?
<titan_ark> hmmm 500MB swap and 256MB RAM, ridiculous i know
<titan_ark> no, sorry 1 GB swap
<vidd> there's your reason
<vidd> (the ram...not the swap)
<chaos[1]> hello?
<titan_ark> sigh, i know
<titan_ark> cant help it though
<vidd> !hello | chaos[1]
<ubottu> chaos[1]: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<vinnl> !hi
<vinnl> xD
<chaos[1]> How can i install xubuntu to a usb drive from a already installed xubuntu desktop?
<vidd> vinnl, i beat ya =]
<vinnl> You sure did :)
<titan_ark> :D
<vinnl> chaos[1], depends on the version of Xubuntu :)
<knome> vinnl is on a hilarious mood
<chaos[1]> 9.04
<vidd> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vinnl> Then Applications->System->USB Startup Disk Creator
<vinnl> I believe, at least it's called something like that
<chaos[1]> it is a external usb drive
<chaos[1]> hard drive
<vinnl> Ow
<vinnl> Ehm
<knome> a normal installation then, eh?
<chaos[1]> yes
<vinnl> I think you'll have to install it the same as you did on the first hard drive
<chaos[1]> live cd all over again
<vidd> chaos[1], remove the internal drive and throw in your installer disk?
<vinnl> Though you might be able to install the application 'ubiquity' (the installer) on your desktop... But I wouldn't try it
<vinnl> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.12 (jaunty), package size 2784 kB, installed size 10092 kB
<chaos[1]> ty
<chaos[1]> havent been on irc since i was 15
<knome> i have a music dvd, but my computer thinks it is an audio cd.
<chaos[1]> l0l
<chaos[1]> a decade ago
<chaos[1]> !ty vinnl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ty vinnl
<knome> you have avoided some brain damage then
<vinnl> ^.^
<titan_ark> so I am the ultimate n00b here :P
<knome> vidd, vinnl: any ideas on how to deal with that?
<vinnl> knome, with what?
<knome> 22:38  knome: i have a music dvd, but my computer thinks it is an audio cd.
<vidd> knome, it is an audio cd
<vidd> a really really BIG one
<vidd> =]
<knome> vidd, it is not. it *is* a dvd-single
<vinnl> Nope, no idea, I never burn stuff
<vinnl> Well, except for other people, that is
<knome> i never burn stuff either ;)
<knome> i just try to rip it
<vinnl> Oh yeah, I never do that either :P
<vinnl> I download my music :)
<knome> i do that almost every day :P
<vidd> knome, but for all intent and purposes....is an audio optical disk (the computer lables that "audio cd....no mater what optical format the disk is)
<vinnl> Because I'm cheap like that :) <3 Jamendo
<knome> vinnl, hehe
<Vargsvans> anyone know if there is a ubuntu to equivalent to windows "diruse" where you can see how much space folders use?
<knome> vinnl, how can i see the contents?
<knome> *vidd
<vidd> Vargsvans, "df"
<vinnl> Vargsvans, Baobab
<vinnl> I believe it's in the gnome-utils package
<vinnl> !info gnome-utils
<ubottu> gnome-utils (source: gnome-utils): GNOME desktop utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4809 kB, installed size 20528 kB
 * titan_ark needs to burn his box x-(
<vidd> !df
<ubottu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<vinnl> Yep, I believe that's the one
<vinnl> Hah ^.^
 * vidd LOVES df
 * knome loves his wife
<vidd> so do i
<knome> heh
<knome> so anyway
<knome> how can i see the contents of that disc
<vidd> knome, you know what i mean!
<knome> i know ;]
<vidd> should be able to view it the same way you view stuff on any other....
<vidd> mount it and ls it
<knome> yeah, but it doesn't show any content on /media/cdrom
<vidd> thats weird
<knome> what's the fs type for a dvd?
<vidd> ah.....
<vidd> dunno\
<vidd> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vidd> knome, sorry...i gots nothing
<knome> ok
<vidd> but hey...when ya figure it out...blog it!
<vidd> =]
<knome> heh
<knome> suppose it is iso9660
<knome> meh
<vidd> knome, its propably using the same fs type as audio cd's use
<vidd> and that is why its getting id'd as that
<knome> yeah.. but if i insert a (working) dvd-single, it shows me video_ts and audio_ts as directories on /media/cdrom
<vidd> knome, and what happens if you put in a "normal" AUDIO cd?
<knome> it doesn't show anything in /media/cdrom and performs the default audio cd action (open sound-juicer)
<knome> this is what happens with this dvd-single
<vidd> there you go then
<knome> but no tracks are shown on sound juicer either
<knome> i can't see *any* content
<vidd> so this audio dvd is a giant-messed up audio cd
<knome> there seems to be some I/O errors on the DVD, but the disc itself is ok
<vidd> out of curiosity....have you tried putting it into ,say, a dvd player (set-top box) or a cd player?
<knome> not yet.
<vidd> i would be interested in its performance
<knome> the cd cover says that "this dvd does not play on a normal cd player"
<knome> so it *is* definitely a dvd
<knome> if they have shipped me the correct disc with the case ;>
<vidd> yeah...so its quite possible that it wont play on a "normal" dvd player either!
<knome> i'll go try our dvd player and then our windows machine
<knome> just a moment
<vidd> *shutter* DMCA *shutter*
<knome> dvd player says audio cd
<knome> what the heck.
<vidd> knome, so it works?
<knome> i'm starting to think this is not the correct disc :P
<vidd> on the dvd player
<knome> there's only three tracks
<knome> haven't tried playing anything yet
<vidd> try it
<ElectricHeavyLan> Do you think 'apt-get install apache2' command give me everything I need to set up the Apache HTTP webserver locally on my machine?
<vidd> perhaps you got a bad burn
<vidd> ElectricHeavyLan, well...not EVERYTHING
<vidd> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<vidd> ElectricHeavyLan, it all depends on what you want to do
<vidd> if your doing web design, you are going to want ALOT more then just apache
<ElectricHeavyLan> If I just want to play around with serving up static files....though, I might want to "mess" with some .cgi stuff. Maybe installing the '' as well.
<vidd> ElectricHeavyLan, but if all you want to do is static web pages, then yes apache2 will get everything it needs to load apache
<ElectricHeavyLan> I already have Perl 5.10 MySQL installed.
<vidd> ElectricHeavyLan, i would still recommend getting apache, php, and mySQL
<ElectricHeavyLan> Maybe installing the 'libapache2-mod-perl2' package for that
<vidd> ElectricHeavyLan, if you install "phpmyadmin" it will bring in them all
<ElectricHeavyLan> note taken, thanks.
<knome> vidd, it is an audio cd. they have shipped me a wrong disc.
<vidd> knome, if you lived in the USA, id tell ya to SUE them
<vidd> =]
<knome> nah
<knome> i only paid 2,60 euros for it (including shipping from uk)
<knome> it's not worth it
<knome> i'll just order a new one from another place.
<Slonkie> or tell them to send you the proper CD?
<knome> i will.
<vidd> knome, thats the problem with these europeans!
<vidd> JUST KIDDING!!!!!!
<knome> i'll just give it to some of my friends.
<knome> ;)
<knome> vidd, hehe
 * Slonkie thinks.. atleast europeans know's that africa isen't an country!
<knome> hehehe
<knome> but most of them still don't know that polar bears don't walk in the streets of finnish cities
<vidd> americans know its not a country
<knome> vidd, they know it's "not us" ;P
<vidd> it the polititians that "mispeak"
<Slonkie> ye right
<Slonkie> I think palin show's off the knowledge of an average American quite good... :D
<vidd> knome, when did y'all drive out the polar bears?
<knome> :P
<vidd> =]
<vidd> Slonkie, did you see the entire interview? where she corrected herself
<Slonkie> nah
<vidd> yeah
<Slonkie> It's bad enough even "misspeaking" that
<vidd> contenent...country....
<vidd> they sound similar
<vidd> =]
<Slonkie> blame the english language.. there's quite an difference :P
<knome> yeah, two same letters at the beginning...
<knome> or more like, a consonant and a wovel at the beginning
<knome> must be the same thing
<vidd> but this chatter is better for -offtopic
<vidd> knome, you coming?
<titan_ark> damn 2 hrs to burn 4 gb!
<vidd> not bad
<titan_ark> and i get some errors at the end of it
<titan_ark> where would the log file have been saved? pardon my ignorance
<titan_ark> not bad :O
<titan_ark> vidd, any idea?
<vidd> sorry
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> gonna have a helluva time backing up my data at this rate!
<titan_ark> time to get some sleep :( just 3 hrs
<titan_ark> thanks again vidd :)
<mandragora22> hi everybody
<mandragora22> I lost windows from my grub...
<mandragora22> can anyone help me?
<mandragora22> k, guys, think about it i'll be right back!
#xubuntu 2009-05-26
<chaos[1]> does installing xubuntu to a USB mini hard drive always cause problems?
<knome> nope.
<chaos[1]> any links you can point at?
<knome> what is the problem?
<chaos[1]> freezes @ 15%, then gives me a error saying it couldn't create file system
<chaos[1]> when i manually do it, it installs, but then computer freezes @ loading hmi
<knome> hmm.
<knome> i have no ideas
<chaos[1]> this problem is listed a couple dozen times on google
<chaos[1]> no solutions however
<mandragora22> can anyone help me editin the GRUB so I can boot into w¡ndows
<chaos[1]> wow im doing the same thing man
<knome> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xron> for some reason, I just shutdown me system and I've got no grapshics/X
<xron> I saw warnings in the xorg log file and my nvidia card can't be detected.
<xron> I changed nothing. What happened?
<xron> I tried other xorg config files, but no go.
<knome> did you update?
<xron> no
<xron> nothing.
<knome> file a bug? :]
<xron> messed around a little bit with my network configurations, but nothing else.
<xron> knome: thanks. :/
<xron> hard to file a bug if you don't know what's wrong in the first place, whether it's me or what.
<xron> I could have filed hundreds of bugs in the past, but always do my reasearch first.
<xron> it's almost always me or it's easily fixed by me.
<knome> heh
<owen1_> i try burning xubuntu 9.04 cd with xfburn (on slow speed) and get "Burn run failed (0)" "Segmentation fault". this is the second time i get it. any ideas?
<xron> owen1_: try another burner and run DAO. I never had luck with xfburn
<xron> I like K3b
<owen1_> xron: i'll try K3b. thanks
<xron> just be aware. K3b is huge, being from 'K'.. ya know. :)
<owen1_> xron: damn..
<owen1_> xron: any other suggestions?
<xron> ya... I hope that's not a problem.
<xron> try one of the home made commands out there for buring an ISO
<xron> just Google it.
<xron> look for DAO and buring an ISO is all.
<xron> if I could get X to run, I'd give you one of the commands from k3b, but sorry.
<owen1_> xron: np. thanks
<xron> k3b as well as the others are just front ends to command line programs
<owen1_> i can't burn xubuntu 9.04 (get errors). if i'll install the alternate CD + xubuntu-desktop, will it be the same as xubuntu CD?
<genii> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<genii> Corrupt image is the top source of burning problems
<lsemple> Hi, I just freshly installed xubuntu, and I noticed that none of the xfce panels cpu monitoring apps work,
<lsemple> I have tried cpufreq, cpu frequency monitor, cpugraph
<owen1_> genii: i run the checksum and it's ok.
<genii> owen1_: The alternate installer will install regular desktop same as the livecd one. Just that it has a text-only install system and no xubuntu live system running off it when you boot to cd
<lsemple> the cpu frequency monitor does nothing
<lsemple> for xfce4-panel
<owen1_> genii: i know, but someone told me xfce4 alone might couse issues when upgrading.
<genii> owen1_: I haven't heard anything to that effect. But every system is different of course.
<owen1_> genii: i'll try it.
<omnipotent999> Does anyone know of a way to make the icons on the desktop single click - rather than double click? Xubuntu 9.04
<Aqa> any good light fast download manager?
<MikeChelen> Aqa, downthemall firefox addon works alright
<Aqa> MikeChelen, i do not like that , that is with less options
<_Pete_> wget/curl are excellent
<Aqa> _Pete_, i also dont like that , too less features
<MikeChelen> Aqa, what options are you looking for?
<Aqa> MikeChelen, there were many good download managers in xp, free download manager etc, with auto shut down option, speed limit settings option
<Aqa> i will suicide if i dont get such in xubuntu
<MikeChelen> Aqa, downthemall has a speed limit option
<MikeChelen> iirc
<Aqa> MikeChelen, where to set that
<Aqa> MikeChelen,  i want this http://valentine.viviti.com/entries/softwares/linx-ubuntu-mint-download-manager-aria
<Aqa> how to get aria
<MikeChelen> yeah aria is good too
<MikeChelen> think it is synaptic, might be aria2
<Aqa> oh i am downloading other files i cant run synaptic till one hour
<Aqa> aria has speed limit option, auto shutdown, speed limit option in 3steps, low, medium, full etc very light and fast download manager
<MikeChelen> yup aria2 is available: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/aria2
<Aqa> MikeChelen, i am xubuntu user?
<MikeChelen> Aqa, its fine, they all use the same packages
<MikeChelen> xubuntu itself is actually a set of packages for ubuntu
<Aqa> but it looks different and fast i only saw some things similar in it
<MikeChelen> Aqa, yeah the desktop environment is xfce instead of gnome so it uses less resources
<MikeChelen> deep down its the same though
<MikeChelen> xubuntu has different programs enabled as default, which are faster than regular ubuntu
<Aqa> MikeChelen, i do not like commands :(
<MikeChelen> Aqa, lol, what commands?
<Aqa> those sudo etc gsudo
<MikeChelen> oh they are great once you get used to them though
<MikeChelen> you can use synaptic gui if you prefer though
<MikeChelen> applications > system > synaptic package manager
<Aqa> m
<Aqa> MikeChelen, what was terminal command to mount ntfs drives
<MikeChelen> Aqa, should be mounted automatically in /media otherwise edit fstab
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Aqa> MikeChelen,  how gk sudo mousepad fstab
<Aqa> sheep also uses linux :D
<MikeChelen> Aqa, yeah to edit fstab would be: gksudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<Aqa> TheSheep, that does not seem easy method :-s
<TheSheep> nothing related to windows is easy
<TheSheep> they put a lot of effort to make sure of that
<Aqa> MikeChelen, what to edit in fstab
<Aqa> TheSheep, wew :-S
<MikeChelen> Aqa, might be easier to use ntfs-config https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<Aqa> MikeChelen, what is aptitude and apt-get
<MikeChelen> Aqa, apt-get is the package manager program
<MikeChelen> used for installing and uninstalling software
<Aqa> MikeChelen, since when are using linux brother?
<Aqa> you are *
<MikeChelen> Aqa, probably 3-4 years, although only as desktop for 1-2
<MikeChelen> Aqa, hope you are liking it so far :)
<Aqa> i am late to come to linux people put me on xp
<Aqa> yes yes :)
<MikeChelen> better late than never :)
<MikeChelen> its good to learn many operating systems, linux seems more powerful than xp after getting some experience
<Aqa> very powerful
<Aqa> i heard no virus on linux and i got no virus yet
<Aqa> and its free with free support and free updates
<knome> practically there is not viruses on linux
<knome> and even if there were, you would have to insert your root password to make any damage
<Aqa> oh thats why it asks always password on installations too etc
<Pres-Gas> Hey all
<Aqa> Pres-Gas, hi
<MikeChelen> Aqa, yeah which really helps for productivity, and to have powerful professional software that is legal
<hapless> I have a scripted called ~/runconky.sh that contains  "#!/bin/sh  sleep 10   exec /usr/bin/conky"  how do I run it at startup?  I put it in my .xsessionrc file like this   "/home/user/bin/runconky.sh &"   but it doesn't seem to fire  ??
<hapless> just got a suggestion. trying it out...
<xron> for some reason all of a sudden my xorg/X can't intitialize my graphics card -- NVIDIA. Should I fix this first and then update my system to the latest kernel, or update first.
<xron> I just don't know what next to do to solve this issue.
<xron> and what's the program that updates nvidia drivers in the first place. I can't seem to find it.
<xron> it just makes no sense that something went wrong all of a sudden. Everything was fine until I shutdown my machine and rebooted.
<Devilsprey99> my monitor goes numb when I logout
<charlie-tca> Tried shutdown and rebooting again? Hardware Drivers in Applications -> System installs nVidia drivers;
<charlie-tca> Update Manager should keep them up to date after installing them
<Devilsprey99> does anyone know how to setup shortcut keys for keyboard layout switching in intrepid
<charlie-tca> Devilsprey99: what is "numb" ?
<xron> charlie-tca: yes. And I don't have gui available... so no I can't go to applications menu.
<Devilsprey99> blank
<Devilsprey99> dark
<Devilsprey99> nothin
<xron> that is I'm in cli mode..
<charlie-tca> xron: are you running a server?
<xron> no server
<Devilsprey99> this happens when i enter ctrl+alt+bkspce as well
<xron> just wouldn't boot X when I rebooted.
<charlie-tca> Devilsprey99: using automatic login?
<Devilsprey99> no
<charlie-tca> xron: I can't help with that.
<xron> thanks.. it's weird.
<xron> but I kind of like this, but it's kind of hard to watch video without X, no... :)
<Devilsprey99> charlie-tca: how abt keyboard shortcuts
<charlie-tca> xron: I wouldn't know, I use X
<xron> I dream of the day where I boot into CLI and then run X on virtual terminals (tty)..
<xron> that when if X crashes then I don't crash.
<charlie-tca> That is what it does anyway, using TTY7
<xron> but still, sometimes you can't even get to another virtual terminal when tty7 crashes. Don't know why though.
<charlie-tca> Devilsprey99: booting 8.10
<xron> let me try to update and see what happens. It can't hurt at the moment.
<charlie-tca> Devilsprey99: should have asked, what version are you running?
<Devilsprey99> intrepid
<Devilsprey99> i upgraded from hardy
<charlie-tca> Okay, Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard
<Devilsprey99> after that
<Devilsprey99> it allows u to switch layouts
<charlie-tca> 2nd tab, Shortcuts, Add, create new theme
<charlie-tca> Use your own theme name
<charlie-tca> Then you can add the shortcut to it
<charlie-tca> using the Add button on the right
<Devilsprey99> whats the command for keyboard layout witching or changing
<Devilsprey99> which binary file to choose
<charlie-tca> looking
<charlie-tca> Do you have the layouts added already?
<Devilsprey99> yes
<Devilsprey99> i want to switch between nepali and us
<charlie-tca> You can add the keyboard switcher to the panel, then. Just right click the panel, left click "Add new items", left click keyboard switcher
<Devilsprey99> well i did that
<Devilsprey99> i want keyboard shortcut key
<Devilsprey99> either alt or win key to change layout when pressed
<charlie-tca> lost me now
<Devilsprey99> i want to change layout while typing when i press alt
<Devilsprey99> and i want to switch layout when pressing win kety from keyboard
<Devilsprey99> how do i setup that
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<Devilsprey99> what do i do about my screen going dark when i logout or press alt+ctrl+bkspce
<TheSheep> Devilsprey99: what graphics card?
<Devilsprey99> intel chipset
<Devilsprey99> 845
<TheSheep> hmm... didn't have any trouble with that one :/
<TheSheep> so, the x server doesn't start ofter you kill it?
<Devilsprey99> 512 mb ram and 1.8 p4 cpu
<Devilsprey99> yep something like that
<DetroitLibertyPe> xron: on a side note, many people end prhases with  ", no" would you mind explaining this inflection to me, as an Ameican this is not a phrase we use and I really don't understand its meaning or usage
<TheSheep> can you stil lswitch virtual consoles with alt+ctrl+f1, f2 etc?
<TheSheep> DetroitLibertyPe: wrong channel, no?
<Devilsprey99> TheSheep, , not tried yet
<TheSheep> Devilsprey99: if you can, try logging in in one of them and doing 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<Devilsprey99> TheSheep,
<Devilsprey99> ok
<Devilsprey99> anyone to help with shortcuts
<TheSheep> Devilsprey99: I'd read about xkb rules, or xmodmap
<TheSheep> Devilsprey99: but I don't know a ready solution
<Devilsprey99> ok
<Devilsprey99> i have got some results as well but it seems perplex
<DetroitLibertyPe> TheSheep: "DetroitLibertyPe, you are in the wrong channel" I have never actually heard a person end a  question with no. Is it like how cannadians use the word "eh?", undestandable, that this should be in #xubuntu-offtopic
<charlie-tca> DetroitLibertyPe: I believe it is used similar to , isn't it?
<DetroitLibertyPe> AH!
<DetroitLibertyPe> OK
<CCollins1> Hello, I was curious if someone could help me with a question I have?
<Slonkie> !question | CCollins1
<ubottu> CCollins1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CCollins1> In the filesystem can the folder properties be changed from "read only" to "read/write"?
<TheSheep> CCollins1: right-click on it, select properties, then permissions tab, then change them
<CCollins1> what if they are greyed out?
<Pres-Gas> CCollins1, is the user you are running as the owner of that file?
<CCollins1> its the only user I have set up since a fresh install.
<Pres-Gas> CCollins1, what folder is it, something you created or a folder supplied by the system?  Maybe give us the full pathname?
<CCollins1> I am specifically trying to change usr/local/bin/
<Pres-Gas> Ahh, well that is owned by root
<CCollins1> in the filesystem
<CCollins1> can the read/write property be changed?
<Pres-Gas> It is not a good practice to make that directory writable by anyone...what are you wanting to accomplish, CCollins1?
<CCollins1> install peergardian and place a filters list, as described in a forum I was reading.
<CCollins1> sudo cp peerguardian.sh /usr/local/bin
<J_Litewski> CCollins1, are you trying to give peerguardian.sh read/write abilities?
<CCollins1> no, only copy a file into the /usr/local/bin/ directory
<J_Litewski> then 'sudo cp peerguardian.sh /usr/local/bin/' should do the trick
<J_Litewski> do you have a terminal open?
<CCollins1> the folder property is read only :)
<CCollins1> yes
<J_Litewski> shouldn't matter
<J_Litewski> just a sec
<Slonkie> it's read only for your user
<Slonkie> but when you run it with sudo you run it with root user
<J_Litewski> yea, i can cp a file into /usr/local/bin no problem
<CCollins1> mine states cp: cannot create regular file 'usr/local/bin': no such file or directory
<Slonkie> its /usr/local/bin/
<Slonkie> not usr/local/bin
<J_Litewski> you need the /
<CCollins1> thank you
<CCollins1> :D
<J_Litewski> like windohs needs C:/
<J_Litewski> i kinda feel bad, my system, after 2 years of using xfce, crashed
<J_Litewski> now i'm using a hybrid of gnome and xfce
<Slonkie> Sucks to be you, J_Litewski ;).
<J_Litewski> heh, theres it's ups and downs
<J_Litewski> so far it's been rock stable
<J_Litewski> minus the fact that it doesn't shut down at all :/
<J_Litewski> I can't wait to get the HP 1000 Mini with Mi installed :P
<J_Litewski> thats a sexy ubuntu
<Devilsprey99> any idea on setting up keyboard shortcuts for switchin layout
<DetroitLibertyPe> J_Litewski:really, my Xubuntu box crashes most everyday, about as often as when it had XP
<J_Litewski> DetroitLibertyPe, is it a fresh install?
<DetroitLibertyPe> it was back at 8.04, but nothing has changed that since goign to 8.10 and 9.0
<DetroitLibertyPe> *9.04
<J_Litewski> i say do a fresh install
<DetroitLibertyPe> excpet of course with 9.04 I don't get the ease of CTRL+ALT+ESC or CTRL+ALT+backspace anymore
<DetroitLibertyPe> oh, that's too much work, If i was going to do that, I'd leave ubuntu and go back to Puppy, or try a different distro
<DetroitLibertyPe> but I have limited time to tinker, so with it working, good enough, well, that's good enough, I guess
<J_Litewski> eh
<J_Litewski> i like the *buntu series
<DetroitLibertyPe> I like the synaptech package manager, and apt-get, but other than that "yawn" it really doesn't excite me, like when I first got into Linux, but then again, I had more tinkering time,
<DetroitLibertyPe> I think if I was going to start over, I'd just back up the Home directory and start with, I don't know, maybe a 100% free debian with LXDE
<nikin> hy
<nikin> how can i make xubuntu 9.04 start the application in normal size.. not fullscreen
<nikin> ?
<Devilsprey99> \join #bhoot
<nikin> found it.. i have to disable maimus
<nikin> exit
<likemindead> How do you fix a GPG Error EXPIREDKEY?
<zoredache> likemindead: find the updated key and install it into the keychain
<likemindead> Hmmm.... where do you find updated keys?
<zoredache> that depends on the key
<Blanchy> I need to trim up the resource usage on a fresh xubuntu 9.04 install. one of the processes running that I don't need is gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor. I can't find out where it's started from. Anyone know?
<charlie-tca> got a camera installed?
<charlie-tca> the source package is 'libgphoto2', gphoto2 digital camera library
<charlie-tca> appears to be used by both scanners and printers, among other things
<xron> is there any way to post to ubuntu forums using a text browser?
<xron> wow...
<xron> X ain't running.
<charlie-tca> I would ask that in ##beginners-help, which is run by forum people
<xron> tks
<titan_ark> hey vidd :)
<vidd> \0. titan_ark
<titan_ark> the dvd i roasted yesterday seemed to work fine at work
<titan_ark> could'nt check it extensively though :
<titan_ark> *:P
<vidd> amazing what including some library files will do =]
<vidd> like i had said yesterday....
<titan_ark> :D
<vidd> ive frizbee's half a spool b4 i realized that the tools to write dvd's is not included by default
<titan_ark> hehe
<titan_ark> but i have a new issue today which has resulted in me making 4 new coasters
<vidd> oh? what is that?
<titan_ark> the damn thing doesnt seem to burn anything now! pops up an unexpected error!
<titan_ark> and the same in xp also
<titan_ark> in xp nero gives me a "power calibration error"
<titan_ark> now when i pop in a blank dvd brasero doesnt get invoked by itself
<titan_ark> :S
<titan_ark> any suggestions?
<vidd> you may want to backup (via network) and re-install
<titan_ark> but why the problem on both OSes
<titan_ark> i just reinstalled xp a week back! :'(
<Pres-Gas> Okay, so I set up my machine to authenticate with krb5...but attempted to create a user with an encrypted home...not sure how those would work together....hmmmm, can log in, but no prompt
<FelineMonstrosit> Hi. I used to have a volume control in my panel and for some reason now it's disappeared and I can't figure out how to get it back. Suggestions? (I've tried the add new item menu and had a look through the settings)
<ochosi> FelineMonstrosit, what version of xfce/xubuntu are you using?
<vidd> FelineMonstrosit, did this disappear when you upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04?
<ron_o> I just had the wackiest things happen.
<vidd> ron_o, what?
<ron_o> when i rebooted, everything worked fine, But then when I shutdown completely my graphics card wasn't recognized.
<ron_o> I spent the past 3 hours working on it. so I decided to try a liveCD. Guess what? The same issues.
<vidd> ron_o, have you restarted x?
<ron_o> only when I completely shut of my computer, in the back, and then restart it from scratch (not rebooting) did my X come back up.
<ron_o> sure, I tried restarting it, and such..
<ron_o> man, weird!
<ron_o> must be something in the BIOS. When you reboot, the BIOS isn't fully rebooted is it?
<vidd> ron_o, no
<ron_o> that must have been it.
<ron_o> anyway, it's working now. So I must leave well enough alone.
<vidd> the bios is never "rebooted" unless the cmos is cleared or the battery dies
<ron_o> you're right.
<ron_o> I don't get it.
<ron_o> I don't get what happened. I just hope it doesn't happen again.
<vidd> but when the system loses power (kill switch on the back, power outage) a complete POST is done
<ron_o> that's what I meant.
<vidd> =]
<ron_o> mental note: shut off all power and maybe your computer will treat you well.
<vidd> ron_o, no...if your system starts acting like a M$ system, strave it, and it behave =]
<ron_o> starve?
<vidd> "deprive of food"
<ron_o> misspelled. :)
<vidd> in a computer's case...power
<ron_o> I know.. you misspelled it.
 * vidd is NOT an english professor!
<ron_o> anyways, I know I really hate using a text based browser.
<PeterDarkness> Has anyone had trouble with 'Shared Folders' crashing?
<ron_o> things about useless for anything except reading a few pages.
<PeterDarkness> I try to open it up from Applications --> System but everytime it loads up it crashes a few seconds after appearing onscreen.
<vidd> have you used shared folders b4?
<ron_o> can you get it to run in a terminal? it might tell you what's going on.
<PeterDarkness> Not sure what command I would use to load that up ron_o
<PeterDarkness> Yes vidd, I had configured a shared folder file previously, it worked for about a week then this started happening.
<ron_o> try apropos
<vidd> PeterDarkness, is the shred drive available?
 * vidd needs a new keyboard!
<PeterDarkness> I don't follow.
<vidd> PeterDarkness, when you set this app up....
 * charlie-tca thinks it is difficult to teach these keyboards to spell right
<vidd> you set up folders that are shared
<PeterDarkness> Right
<vidd> are all those folders online?
<PeterDarkness> No they are not.
<vidd> try getting them online, see if that helps any'
<PeterDarkness> Well, whenever I try to do anything related to SAMBA I get this "Can't do setuid (cannot exec sperl)
<PeterDarkness> <-- Totally clueless on this
<vidd> PeterDarkness, for the record...the CLI command is shares-admin
<PeterDarkness> Ty, that returns with a GTK warning
<vidd> PeterDarkness, your perl is missing/corrupt
<PeterDarkness> So fix with synaptic yes?
<vidd> dunno
<vidd> i dont use samba
<vidd> i move files with FTP
<PeterDarkness> I'll play with it. Thanks for the help :)
<manpoole> for 512mb ram would you recommend ubuntu or xubuntu?
<SiDi> xubuntu
<SiDi> but i'd recommand it for 8gb ram too
<charlie-tca> definitely sounds like the perfect size for Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> and works better than 256mb
<manpoole> cool
<manpoole> i have another computer i tried with 256 on xubuntu and switched to debian and some lightweight window manager
<manpoole> but i wanted to let my friend try linux so ill give him a xubuntu live cd
<SiDi> manpoole: if you find xubuntu slow with 256, just make sure to remove update-notifier / jockey from startup and you should gain 40 MB ram already :p
<manpoole> wow
<zoredache> manpoole: flip that around and it says 'mom'
<knome> zoredache, you are a clever boy.
<zoredache> not really, kinda bored is more accurate
<joey_> I'm running Ubuntu Jaunty. I've switched to xfce, which I love. it runs a lot faster. Anyways, it seems like, even though I run xfce and chose it in the sessions menu, gnome is still controlling some functions. It seems to render the desktop, and nautilus still pops up as the default file manager. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<MikeChelen> joey_, did you install the xubuntu-desktop package?
#xubuntu 2009-05-27
<alienkid10> does this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch still work for making a liveCD?
<alienkid10> is there anything I need to change command wise to make it work with Jaunty?
<Aqa> i need help on these commands
<Aqa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/181658/
<Aqa> i need help how to do these commands
<Aqa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/181658/
<Aqa> i am angry with u all :(
<rocko> www.albumoftheday.com/facebook
<KoshB5> after doing an update; I've lost my wireless internet. I'm able to connect to the network, just not the internet. any suggestions?
<KoshB5> version is Jaunty. System is a Compaq 5441 256M ram, and PCI graphics card
<Venport> I all anyone know how to add a keyboard shortcut for the terminal in xubuntu? It's not the same as ubuntu
<Venport> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<domeec> Hi!
<vidd> hello domeec
<domeec> Has somebody  managed to install xubuntu on usb 2gb?
<domeec> I knew Xubuntu was not so big and people was able to install it on 2gb pen, but me...No can u help me please?
<vidd> domeec, sorry...that is outside my experience
<knome> domeec, it might be a little tight.
<knome> domeec, i have a 4GB eeepc, and i usually end up with only about ~1GB space left
<knome> domeec, i suggest to use minimal
<knome> !minimal | domeec
<ubottu> domeec: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<domeec> That MinimalCD is for Ubuntu
<Pres-Gas> domeec, but you can then select what packages you want from xfce4/xubuntu
<domeec> :-)
<knome> domeec, xubuntu shares the same base as ubuntu
<Pres-Gas> domeec, you will initially start out with a text terminal and no gui, if I remember right.
<knome> domeec, minimal cd doesn't install any DE by default, which is the main difference between ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu/...
<knome> Pres-Gas is right. you have to select to install a graphical environment
<domeec> mmh...Gold... not gui? I can see me doing a mess....
<knome> nope, just install xfce
<domeec> Ok, but were find the instruction to install xfce?
<knome> domeec, echo 'apt::Install-Recommends "0" ;' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu
<knome> domeec, i suggest you to use that command
<knome> domeec, jaunty installs recommends by default, but that disables that feature and you will be left with more space
<domeec> That's cool
<knome> domeec, then you can try to install xubuntu-desktop package (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop)
<knome> domeec, that *should* fit in 2GB, but if it recommends it uses too much space, then cancel and install xfce4-something
<knome> domeec, i suppose just "xfce4"
<vidd> domeec, you also might want to consider using a lighter *buntu
<vidd> for example, lxde
<knome> vidd, i think the lighter *buntus are not that much smaller HD-wise
<knome> vidd, if you only install the DE/WM
<vidd> the only differences is the final package
<vidd> knome, you take out the recommends and there is a big difference in size
<vidd> domeec, but...on second thought...without recommends, lxde needs a lot of tweeking to work properly
<Pres-Gas> komme, that is a great command for finding just what you need
<knome> vidd, yes, but if you take out the recommends, after that there is not difference between lxde and xfce
 * Pres-Gas makes note of that
<vidd> knome, your insane
<knome> vidd, me? ;)
<vidd> yes
<knome> why? :)
<vidd> xfce requires gdm
<knome> does not require, if you insist on using something else
<knome> that might lead into some problems, but the xfce devs have managed to run xfce correctly without gdm
<vidd> lxde requires no DM, so you can use whatever one you want
<knome> ;)
<knome> i've used xfce without a DM at all also.
<vidd> let me rephrase....
<vidd> you had said xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> that requires gdm
<vidd> lxde does not
<knome> yeah.
<knome> yeah. but gdm is not *that* big.
<knome> it'll fit nicely in 2GB
<vidd> no...by itself...its rather small
<vidd> its the other baggage it brings =]
<domeec> Till now I hope having understood something dudes, let try. Thanks...
<knome> domeec, np. have fun and good luck.
<vidd> it really irks me that rather then take the time to fix packages to require that which they need, the powers that be decided to force recommends upon us
<knome> yep.
<domeec> I forgot
<domeec> As reguards grub?
<knome> grub will be installed by minimal
<knome> i'd suppose...
<domeec> can I choose to put it on usb pen?
<knome> uh, yes, i suppose also
 * vidd is away
 * vidd is back
<premorphos> hey. when using skype. i lose loads of packets. resulting in poor sound qualety. is there any settings that wuld fix this.
<vidd> premorphos, what speed internet/type of internet you have?
<vidd> premorphos, also, is that system connected wirelessly or hard-wired to your router?
<premorphos> vidd: speed duno,54 usb wifi
<premorphos> prob adsl.
<vidd> premorphos, so you wirelessly connect to someone else's internet??
<premorphos> works well with everything else
<KoshB5> I've installed and updated Jaunty only to loose my wireless internet. I can only connect to the network. I've flushed iptables and used the ifup to no effect.
<premorphos> no it is in my office
<KoshB5> How do I fix it short of reinstalling?
<vidd> premorphos, so you wirelessly connect to your work router?
<vidd> KoshB5, can you pastebin me your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<premorphos> vidd: i gess so...
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vidd> premorphos, wireless is notorious for losing backets
<vidd> normal web apps you dont notice, because they re-request the dropped packets
<premorphos> of course.. but same thing happen when i use the tcp cable
<vidd> try connecting wired to verify this is not your issue
<vidd> premorphos, did you disable the wifi when you plugged in the cable?
<premorphos> yes. do you thing it has some thing with alsa todo?
<vidd> for some strange reason, linux defers to wifi over wired if both are active
<vidd> premorphos, no, i dont hink alsa has anything to do with your issue at all
<premorphos> hmm
<vidd> i think the issue is that your wifi is dropping packets like all wifi does
<vidd> try disabling your wifi, and then connect wire
<vidd> verify this by disable wifi, go to a web page (it should fail to load) connected wired, go to web page (it should load)
<vidd> then see if you get packet loss on skype
<premorphos> vidd, could the issue of me being in turky trying to reach sweden have any thing to do with it?.. "conecting my cable now"
<vidd> premorphos, it shouldnt
<vidd> premorphos, btw ... marhaba
<vidd> =]
<vidd> KoshB5, you get your network interfaces pastebin'd for me?
<vidd> KoshB5, you there?
<vidd> premorphos_, marhaba
<vidd> premorphos_, you having any luck?
<premorphos_> marhaba vidd abi: now im wired, result: no packet loss, but still verry low output from the mic. it works well under any outer circomstanses but skype.
<premorphos_> vidd: are you in turky two?
<vidd> premorphos_, i spent a year there
<vidd> outside of c,urlu
<vidd> =]
<premorphos_> sweet.. doing what?
<vidd> U.S. Army
<premorphos_> im in ankara in writing moment
<premorphos_> interesting
<DetroitLibertyPe> yesterday I download a progam (Mozilla Songbird, extracted .tar.gz, all necessary files containe, no need to compile) and it ran fine from where I extracted it, today it just won't boot, when I click it thre the file browser I get no action, try to runn from the console and it just goes to the next line # with no action no error and no program starting, I tried rebooting my comp, same thing, deleted it and re-downloaded again on 
<vidd> DetroitLibertyPe, try installing it
<vidd> premorphos_, i dont know a lot about skype....im more of a connection expert
<DetroitLibertyPe> vidd: via?
<vidd> apt-get i believe
<DetroitLibertyPe> Puppy has apt-get
<premorphos_> or synaptic
<DetroitLibertyPe> oops! room, my bad!
<vidd> DetroitLibertyPe, what version of linux you using?
<vidd> (songbird does not appear to be in my repo's)
<DetroitLibertyPe> well, my PC is Xubunutu, this issue was on my wifes' wich is Puppy Linux, which is why i realized I was in the wrong room and said "oops! room, my bad!"
<vidd> DetroitLibertyPe, np
<vidd> we help when we can
<vidd> im dl'ing the app now....
<vidd> where did you extract it to?
<premorphos_> ok thanx vidd: i got a free tutorial on tcp meets wifi in clash of packet loss.
<vidd> premorphos_, hehe...im not free =]
<vidd> im open source
<vidd> =]
<premorphos_> haha ok. i got it.
<premorphos> speaking of open source and xubuntu. how does one rely get involved, and get a deeper understanding of the system xubuntu. any pointers from you pro's is deeply appreciated
<TheSheep> premorphos: check out http://xubuntu.org
<premorphos> tnx
<genii> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<zs> hi there, I have xubuntu 9.04 but there is no vncviewer? what is the name of package?
<vidd> zs, the app is vncviewer
<vidd> zs, sudo apt-get install vncviewer
<Slonkie> Remote Desktop Viewer in network ?
<Slonkie> by default it's there?
<vidd> Slonkie, is it?
<zs> Slonkie, Couldn't find package vncviewer
<Slonkie> i recall having it after a clean install of jaunty, yes.
<Slonkie> but that's vinagre
<Slonkie> I used vinagre to connect to a RealVNC vnc
<zs> ok got it working, thanks
<FelineMonstrosit> Hi. I'm pretty new to Linux. I'm having a problem copying a file to a USB stick - my computer simply won't let me. I have read&write permissions. I've tried using terminal but I can't get it to move because the directory has a space in it - /media/Bootable Utilities
<vidd> FelineMonstrosit, cp /path/to/file /media/Bootable\ Utilities
<vidd> or rename the destination folder
<FelineMonstrosit> Can't rename it. I'll try what you said.
<vidd> =]
<FelineMonstrosit> Terminal tells me it's a read-only system. I'm a system admin, could I possibly use a sudo command?
<vidd> FelineMonstrosit, you may need to install tools to read/write to the file format on that drive if it is not ext*, fat12, 16, or 32
<FelineMonstrosit> sudo command didn't work, for the same reason.
<vidd> what file format is that drive?
<FelineMonstrosit> I don't know. How do I check?
<vidd> can you see the usb drive in your file manager?
<FelineMonstrosit> Yes
<vidd> can you open files stored on it?
<FelineMonstrosit> Yes
<vidd> where these files from a windows system?
<FelineMonstrosit> No, a Mac
<vidd> ok
<vidd> what file system does a mac use?!?
<FelineMonstrosit> Finder
<FelineMonstrosit> That's what it's called, I don't know anything more technical than that
<vidd> unfortunantly, neither do i
<FelineMonstrosit> Does that mean you can't tell me how to copy files onto it?
<vidd> well here is the thing....
<vidd> in order to write to a file system, you have to speak the same language
<vidd> i dont know if linux, by default, can write to mac file system
<vidd> i know you need special tools for NTFS
<FelineMonstrosit> OK, thank you
<moodog> evening :)
<genii> vidd: For linux to understand hfs, read/write to them, packages: hfsplus, hfsutils, and hfsprogs need install. Then also the kernel module the package provides needs to me loaded
<genii> *be
<vidd> genii, thank you for the enlightenment...but the individual that needed that info left about 20 minutes b4 you stated it =\
<vidd> genii, and then...my reply is fasionably late as well =]
<genii> vidd: More than for completeness of logs :)
<vidd> hehe
<spimmer> hi
<spimmer> help me
<vidd> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vidd> spimmer, can you be slightly more specific as to the nature of the issue?
<spimmer> xfce + nautilus use
<vidd> o.....k.....
<spimmer> how to nautilus default
<vidd> what about it?
<vidd> is nautilus installed?
<spimmer> yes
<vidd> so open the default apps and set it as the default file manager
<spimmer> yes how to
<vidd> i dont understand
<vidd> open the default apps utility in your settings manager
<spimmer> default apps utility ?
<spimmer> there?
<vidd> did you even BOTHER to look?
<xerox1> flash movies cause my firefox to slow down the whole system: cpu usage rises immediately to a really huge value; any suggestions for this?
<vidd> applications->Settings->Settings Manager->Prefered appplications
<vidd> xerox1, use a different flash-playing utility or upgrade your system
<spimmer> there is no contents Terminal, Web Browser, Mail reader only
<xerox1> vidd, system is 9.04 (if you thought of software)...hardware should also be fulfiling this (intel centrino, 1gb ram, 128 mb graphical ram (intel on board))
<vidd> spimmer, then i dont know...i try to avoid bloatware myself
<vidd> xerox1, what app are you using to play the movie?
<vidd> spimmer, what pages did your google search turn up? or the search of the forums and wiki?
<xerox1> vidd, how can i determine which app is used by firefox? i would like to use vlc plugin if possible
<spimmer> yes this issue non
<vidd> xerox1, flash does not come pre-installed...so its whatever app you chose to use
<vidd> spimmer, surely you jest
<xerox1> vidd, if have installed adobe flash player 10
<vidd> spimmer, http://www.google.com/search?q=xubuntu+nautilus&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<vidd> 10 pages of hits
<vidd> spimmer, the VERY FIRST item has step by step instructions
<vidd> xerox1, try uninstalling that and get gnash or one of the open source alternatives
<vidd> or get LOTS more ram
<spimmer> very hard..
<vidd> xerox1, personally, i pause the movie, wait for it to completly dl, and then watch it in gxine
<vidd> spimmer, how so?
<vidd> spimmer, you ever going to use thunar?
<xerox1> vidd, yeah but a video that takes half an hour takes me to wait for over an hour having it load (even if i am only interested in the first 5 minutes)
<vidd> xerox1, REMOVE THE FLASH PLAYER AND GET A DIFFERENT ONE
<xerox1> vidd, thanks for help, but no need for shouting
<vidd> spimmer, yes? no?
<vidd> xerox1, the caps was in error
<vidd> the caps lock is right next to the tab key =]
<xerox1> vidd, ;)
<spimmer> no
<vidd> spimmer, then why not simply uninstall thunar?
<spimmer> sftp connect
<spimmer> us
<spimmer> e
<vidd> huh?
<spimmer> thunar not conneted sftpd..
<vidd> spimmer, what are you doing?
<vidd> what does sftpd have to do with "sudo apt-get remove --purge thunar"?
<spimmer> yes
<vidd> spimmer, how is that even possible to construe as a yes-no question?!?
<vidd> spimmer, what is your native language?
<spimmer> korean
<spimmer> sorry
<vidd> !korean | spimmer,
<ubottu> spimmer,: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<spimmer> thank you!
<vidd> they may be more helpful
<vidd> the language barrier is killing us
<sorend> hey, is there some tip to use the volume control without a scroll-mouse (I have a thinkpad laptop)
<vidd> sorend, unfortunantly no......
<sorend> vidd: ;(
<cody-somerville> You can click on it and it'll open up the mixer
<cody-somerville> you might also try using multimedia keys on your keyboard if you have them
<Slonkie> sorend you chould add keyboard shortcuts
<vidd> the slider bar that was so conviently included in previous versions of xubuntu has been discarded for this worthless "pretty-boy" app
<vidd> you cant even get this app above 90% volume without opening the mixer
<sorend> hm, the shortcuts is a good idea
<sorend> thinkpad keys are supported and there is even some osd for it
<sorend> but, what "mixer" does those keys control, it doesn't seem to affect any alsa controlled ;/
<vidd> sorend, used to be with the previous volume manager, these keys were auto-enabled...but that functionality was also discarded
<Barridus> hi, new to xfce but not to 'buntu.  how can the main menus be edited?
<Barridus> halp pls
<sorend> vidd: i guess i can just disable that volume control, its not that useful without scroll mouse ;/
<sorend> gives me a tiny 64x64 more screen estate :D
<Barridus> main applications menu can't be edited?
<zoredache> Barridus: not really
<Barridus> so if i wanted to manually add something or put it in a new folder, i'm SOL?
#xubuntu 2009-05-28
<Joelito> Question: How do I know which dependencies need my binary compiled with gcc ot g++?
<knome> Joelito, hmm?
<Joelito> yeah, I need to know, like in Win32 you can know the DLLs the EXE need
<knome> if you are building something from source, building will let you of any missing -dev libraries.
<Joelito> I was thinking some line like:
<Joelito> gcc a.out -depen
<Joelito> and then enumarate the libraries need
<knome> uh...
<knome> i don't know if you can check that against one file.
<Joelito> oh
<knome> there might be some command to check which libraries you will need in order to build a source package from the ubuntu repos
<Joelito> ah :)
<knome> or actually, i know there is one, but i can't check it atm.
<knome> maybe something like apt-get source [pckgname] -depends or sth.
<zoredache> Joelito: you already have the binary?
<Joelito> yes
<zoredache> try 'ldd filename'
<zoredache> for example 'ldd /bin/bash' will tell you what libraries bash uses.
<zoredache> you need more then that, because some libraries depend on other libraries
<zoredache> but that should give you a starting point
<Joelito> but, since is for debian-ubuntu env. should be enough :)
<Joelito> thanks, seems that is what I needed, zoredache
<DetroitLiberty> who thinks they know enough about setting up wireless routers that they can help me?
<knome> !ask | DetroitLiberty
<ubottu> DetroitLiberty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knome> especially the last sentence.
<DetroitLiberty> because that hasn't worked for days, and Googling gets me lost in 500 forums that go no where and everytime I ask I am patienct so long that I never get a response
<zoredache> perhaps you are asking the wrong question
<DetroitLiberty> that certianly is possible
<DetroitLiberty> but I think if I knew the right question to ask I wouldn't need help
<zoredache> anyway, you aren't going to get any useful help until you ask a question
<sml1226> Has anybody successfully installed globalmenu on 9.04?
<sml1226> I get an error saying that gnome-applet-globalmenu is required but not installable when trying to add it. Is there a fix or is it still not working for 9.04?
<knome> have you checked for broken dependencies/packages?
<sml1226> I used the instructions given through google code and added repos and keys and tried all kinds of other fixes posted around with no success
<knome> hmm
<knome> so it's not a package from official ubuntu repos?
<sml1226> I can not use the deb package that is available
<knome> may i ask why?
<sml1226> I have a PS3 which is PPC so no 32/64-bit cpu so I have no deb available
<knome> rrright.
<sml1226> I've seen it working on 8.10 or 7.10 I can't remember which just no success on 9.04
<knome> from the jaunty release notes:
<knome> For PowerPC & PS3 Users
<knome> For community discussion and support please see #ubuntu-powerpc, #ubuntu-ps3, or #ubuntu-ports on FreeNode.
<knome> i don't mean you could not ask here, but that's most possibly the best place to ask.
<knome> also, remember that those ports are not officially supported
<sml1226> I know that just wondering if anybody had heard of this
<knome> yeah. not heard.
<knome> packages or sources from non-official repos may always be a bit... mmm.. kinky.
<sml1226> I tried compiling but I got multiple errors and could not get around it
<knome> which kind of errors?
<sml1226> Something about missing files and missing dirs in the source I downloaded
<knome> hmm...
<knome> could you pastebin it?
<knome> it might help solving the problem even if could not do it.
<sml1226> I don't know much about compiling so that may be the problem
<sml1226> I'll add it
<knome> i know basics and i mostly can build my packages, but i'm no expert :)
<knome> *my packages == my apps from sources
<sml1226> Ok I have no clue how to compile really so this is following someone elses instructions
<knome> compiling in a nutshell: 1) ./configure 2) make 3) sudo make install
<sml1226> ok good thats what I tried
<sml1226> http://paste.ubuntu.com/182429/
<sml1226> there it is
<knome> basically you need the -dev package for libgnome-menu
<sml1226> it is different message from last time for some reason
<knome> suppose that is libgnome-menu-dev
<knome> (if you can get it from the repos)
<sml1226> last time it was about gtk+
<sml1226> ok it is in the repos
<knome> install it and try ./configure again
<sml1226> error again  http://paste.ubuntu.com/182431/
<knome> hmm
<knome> libpanelapplet-2.0-dev and libnotify-dev? ;)
<knome> or ./configure --without-gnome-panel
<knome> but i don't know where that leads.
<knome> that might not be bad at all, but i don't really know.
<sml1226> could that possibly be because it is xfce and not gnome?
<knome> yes, xfce will not install gnome panel by default
<knome> but i don't know how the app you are installing will work without gnome panel. possibly will *work*, as this option is given
<sml1226> there is an xfce folder so it has something for xfce but not sure what to do
<knome> just try ./configure --without-gnome-panel
<knome> and see what happens. :)
<sml1226> trying now
<sml1226> it worked said something about makefile so used make and it is working now
<knome> okay. :)
<knome> good to hear
<sml1226> sudo make install after this?
<knome> yes, it will copy the built stuff to your directories and you can run the app normally
<knome> after the command, you can delete the folder you were building in, if you want.
<sml1226> looks done but I have to log out according to some sites to get it to work I'll be back to confirm or get more help if it didn't :)
<sml1226> knome: it didn't work or at least I can't find it
<knome> sml1226, hmm, you might need to use a command to launch it.
<knome> i'll be back in five
<sml1226> knome, well when you do it properly it is supposed to add the applet to the panel menu
<sml1226> anybody know the command to get gnome panel? through apt-get
<knome> hmm.
<knome> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel ?
<knome> (i'm not sure about the package name)
<knome> so it is a panel *applet*
<knome> you have to add the panel applet plugin for running gnome applets
<knome> let my try to think what its name was
<sml1226> I tried that and it said latest version so apparently I do have it
<sml1226> yes it is an applet
<sml1226> I forgot about that
<knome> add XfApplet to Xfce panel
<knome> then choose the applet you just installed :)
<sml1226> how do I do that?
<knome> right-click panel -> add item
<knome> and select xfapplet from the list
<knome> then you should be given a dialog which asks you which gnome applet you want to see
<knome> something like http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2008/01/04/add-gnome-applets-to-the-xfce-panel/
<sml1226> where do I get xfapplet is what I meant
<knome> oh, isn't it installed?
<sml1226> not in my add new items menu
<knome> sudo apt-get install xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<knome> does that work? :)
<sml1226> yeah its working
<knome> ok, so did you get the applet in your panel?
<sml1226> I need to see if the global menu works though
<knome> okay
<knome> no problem
<sml1226> its not in the list so is there a way to add them that I'm not seeing?
<knome> it should be on the list...
<knome> hmm
<knome> so you got no error messages after getting through ./configure?
<sml1226> when compiling I shouldn't have to go into the applet folder and do that too should I?
<knome> not sure.
<sml1226> no errors I saw it said int makefile or something at the end
<knome> maybe, if there was a dir for xfce panel applet also
<knome> i don't know the package, so i wouldn't know
<sml1226> there is a folder called xfce but not sure what that is supposed to be exactly
<knome> what files are there?
<knome> is there a Makefile or configure or...
<knome> something like that
<sml1226> there is a makefile in there now that I did all this before there was not make added it in there
<knome> try to run make in that directory
<knome> and see what happens
<knome> and if it really does something, run sudo make install
<sml1226> nothing to be done
<sml1226> ???
<knome> ok..
<knome> maybe try rebooting.
<knome> the only thing i can think of now.
<sml1226> knome, still no success
<sml1226> I can't find the actual applet
<knome> :(
<knome> sorry, i'm out of ideas
<sml1226> in the local folder I found a readme for xfce
<sml1226>  it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/182457/
<sml1226> something about adding a file and it will work
<knome> yeah
<sml1226> all of the globalmenu folders are almost empty
<knome> so it works, or what?
<sml1226> NO I don't get how an install can happen and the files not be there ;(
<sml1226> :'(
<knome> i'm not sure which files you are missing.
<knome> just create the file as the doc suggested
<sml1226> I have never successfully installed so neither am I
<knome> /home/yourusername/.config/xfce4/xinitrc
<knome> and add the lines told in the doc into it
<knome> and then logout and in
<sml1226> i found my xinitrc and that is exactly what it already says so I don't know what to do
<knome> maybe you could try asking the #ubuntu-p3 -channel and wait
<knome> or post in the forums
<knome> or add a question in launchpad answers
<sml1226> don't know, I'll keep trying and see what happens
<knome> yeah
<knome> good luck.
<sml1226> does this make sense to you?
<sml1226> Install a pre-built binary package Ubuntu: Install from our PPA repository Fedora: Download the latest RPM Not lucky? You can always make install Add Global Menu Panel Applet (or an equivalent name in you language) to the top panel Right click on applet and choose Enable Global Menu (or an equivalent name in your language)
<sml1226> starting atAdd Global
<knome> yes, ppa makes sense if they carry the powerpc builds
<sml1226> I mean what is it saying about Add Global Menu Panel Applet to the top panel
<knome> via xfapplet you should be able to add the applet in the xfce panel
<knome> i think those instructions only apply for gnome panel.
<knome> and you did not build with gnome panel.
<sml1226> I can see if it will open through gnome panel but seeing as how it won't open through the xfapplet menu I dno't see that working either
<knome> you are correct. but you can always try
<sml1226> no success through gnome panel
<knome> right
<knome> then you might try to compile *with* gnome panel
<knome> libpanelapplet-2.0-dev and libnotify-dev were the packages i suppose you should install
<knome> then do again starting from ./configure
<sml1226> libpanel was not found
<Ironicus> I need an advice
<Ironicus> hmm
<knome> sml1226, hmm, apt-cache serach libpanel
<knome> *search
<knome> !ask | Ironicus
<Ironicus> I recently installed xubuntu to have more performance form my old laptop
<ubottu> Ironicus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ironicus> but it is really slowier than xp
<Ironicus> is it normal?
<knome> xp is older than xubuntu jaunty/intrepid
<Ironicus> I can't run program that I was running on xp
<knome> what kind of hardware specs do you have?
<Ironicus> I have a travelmate 240
<Ironicus> 2.2 celeron and 240 ram
<knome> mmh, 240 is a *bit* little.
<Ironicus> It take 20 second to swtich form terminal to xChat
<Ironicus> yes
<knome> with an older version of xubuntu, you should be ok.
<Ironicus> But, when my computer lag it's not the ram
<sml1226> I have a 600mhz celeron and 386MB ram and mine runs fine
<Ironicus> cpu bar is always maxed and ram 7/8
<Ironicus> it take 5 sec to reduce a window
<knome> Ironicus, can you look from top what is eating the cpu?
<Ironicus> Where I can see that?
<sml1226> my cpu is hardly ever maxed and you have almost 4x the speed so what are you running?
<Ironicus> nothing special
<knome> Ironicus, run 'top' from terminal
<Ironicus> At the moment, I have xChat, firefox and terminal opened
<knome> Ironicus, that is a lot for 240MB ram.
<knome> Ironicus, you might want to switch firefox to some lighter alternative, eg. epiphany
<knome> Ironicus, also xchat is a tad heavy.
<sml1226> I start crapping out on my ps3 with terminal and firefox, and I have 2 3ghz cores running with 220mb ram
<Ironicus> lol, I had a pentium 1 90Mhz running Diablo1, internet explorer and mIRC at the same time
<Ironicus> with less then 56 Ram
<Ironicus> those processus do not take 50ram each
<Ironicus> As I said, I don'T have the opportunity to max my ram since my cpu always lag
<sml1226> ram will halp your cpu prob
<knome> Ironicus, as i said, xubuntu 9.04 is a lot newer os than windows XP. you have to remind that when considering speed issues/differnces.
<sml1226> help*
<sml1226> disable ANY eye candy to gain some speed
<sml1226> you have swap?
<Ironicus> yes
<Ironicus> 4 Go lol
<Ironicus> With the command "top" i saw root taking 70
<sml1226> ok that should be helping a little bit.
<Ironicus> 70% to open calculator
<knome> Ironicus, which process?
<Ironicus> Xorg, is it possible?
<Ironicus> I though xubuntu was lighter than xp
<sml1226> I have not used anything newer than 8.04 on my celeron and it runs really smooth Just get 8.04.1 and be happy with the speed boost
<Ironicus> guess I will get xp back
<sml1226> stay with an older version to save power
<Ironicus> Ill buy a new laptop this summer and install ubuntu on it
<sml1226> processing power, not battery just to clarify
<Ironicus> and get my xp back to this one
<knome> Ironicus, as i said, use an older version of xubuntu to get same performance as xp.
<Ironicus> I readed in xubuntu description that this distribution was designed for computer under 256 RAM who can'tuse ubuntu
<knome> Ironicus, where did you read that, if i may ask?
<Ironicus> "but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM. "
<Ironicus> Guess my reference was bad
<Ironicus> but I think that I have something setted uncorrectly
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements is the official source as well as http://xubuntu.org/get
<knome> if you have any other sources saying something different, please link me to them :)
<knome> you should try minimal cd
<knome> !minimal | Ironicus
<ubottu> Ironicus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> with minimal cd, you can choose which packages you want to install
<sml1226> knome, I restarted and it was in the applet menu
<sml1226> problem is that i get an error when trying to add it
<sml1226> here is the error message
<knome> sml1226, ok :)
<sml1226> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GlobalMenu_PanelApplet".
<knome> right....
<knome> that sounds like a worse error
<sml1226> does OAFIID mean anything to you?
<knome> nope.
<sml1226> well dang
<knome> there seems to be some threads in the forums if you search with oafiid.
<sml1226> how do I get rid of gnome panel now that I am going back to xfce panel?
<sml1226> it won't let me delete all panels
<knome> uhm...
<knome> kill the process.
<knome> 'ps -A | grep panel' in terminal
<knome> just a moment, be back in 2 mins.
<sml1226> I get a message with some numbers and then gnome panel, more numbers and xfce panel
<sml1226> NM i fixed it
<sml1226> gnome-panel --replace worked
<knome> ok
<sml1226> I tried apt-get again, still same result.  Dependencies not met:  depends on gnome-applet-globalmenu but it is not installable
<omnipotent999> Is there a way to prevent the mouse from changing workspaces when you get to the edge of the screen? The "Wrap workspaces depending on the actual desktop layout" option is not selected.
<sml1226> mine only changes if I am dragging a window?
<knome> i can confirm what sml1226 said.
<sml1226> I have never had it move without me holding something, it just stops at the edge
<omnipotent999> Not mine, it will always follow the layout that I have set for the workspaces. None of the settings, in the settings manager anyway, have any effect. It's getting rather annoying when I try to play games.
<knome> omnipotent999, humm, which xubuntu version?
<omnipotent999> 9.04, fully updated.
<knome> okay. hmm.
<knome> this is a bug in xfce 4.6, if it is a bug.
<knome> do you mind filing a bug?
<omnipotent999> I can file a bug.
<knome> i can ask an xfce developer to look at it tomorrow / in a few hours.
<omnipotent999> Great. Thanks
<ElectricHeavyLan> Does anyone know how to check to see if your machine has the ICU library (International Components for Unicode) installed? I need it before I build Rakudo. My guess would be the 'libicu38' package.
<ElectricHeavyLan> Sorry if this is the wrong channel to ask this type of question in.
<knome> ElectricHeavyLan, when you are building, you should get an error if it's not installed
<knome> ElectricHeavyLan, however, when building, you need the -dev packages
<ElectricHeavyLan> the -dev packages....yeah, i see those as well.
<ElectricHeavyLan> thanks.
<knome> np.
<knome> omnipotent999, btw, tell me the bug # so it's easier to find it ;)
<omnipotent999> Since you don't have super powers, the bug number is 381155. I think I filed that correctly. :)
<knome> well, i could have searched for "xfce mouse"
<knome> looks ok. :)
<svensko> how does one access shared folders in thunar?
<Tasbuntu> Hello people, I have a friend trying to install Xubuntu on his laptop
<Tasbuntu> Is the GParted partitioning program included in Xubuntu, or is it removed, unlike Ubuntu's?
<knome> Tasbuntu, it can be installed in xubuntu
<knome> svensko, which shared folders?
<Tasbuntu> Yes, but this person is working with a laptop that has Windows on it
<knome> Tasbuntu, what's the problem?
<svensko> i have a shared folder on my laptop and i was curious as to how to access it from another laptop
<knome> !nfs
<svensko> i've established the folder as being shared, and gave permission to this laptop to access it
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<svensko> ah, ty
<knome> np.
<Tasbuntu> He wants to set up a dual boot, and Ubuntu has a natural partitioner in its Live CD for the installation process. I don't see why this would be different in Xubuntu, but he insists that it isn't there
<knome> Tasbuntu, i'm not sure if there is gparted, but there is at least some kind of partitioner
<Tasbuntu> Yeah, that's fine
<knome> i haven't looked at the live cd in a long time so i don't know what really is there and what not
<Tasbuntu> It's giving him errors though, but of course I know why THAT is. He keeps trying to install it on an NTFS formatted partition. I'm trying to explain this to him but he wont listen =/
<Tasbuntu> Thank's for your help, guys.
<knome> oh, ntfs won't work very well with *buntu*
<knome> just use ext3
<knome> ;)
<knome> i think fat would work as well, but ext3 comes with many benefits over it, so there no real reason to use fat
<knome> he can't access the drive easily from windows anyway
<Tasbuntu> I was actually under the assumption that NTFS/Fat wouldn't work with Ubuntu AT ALL.
<Tasbuntu> Oh, allright
<knome> fat will work with no problem and you can at least read ntfs relatively safe, but writing to it is still quite unstable, if i'm right.
<Tasbuntu> I understand now
<Tasbuntu> He says that the partitioner doesn't let him choose what partition he wants to install on
<knome> right... which partitioner is he using then?
<Tasbuntu> Basically it seems to be happening like this: He gets to the part right before that partitioner, and when he clicks next, it skips the partitioner and tries to install, then gives him an error
<knome> xubuntu will be installed on the partition he mounts to "/"
<Tasbuntu> He's using the natural Xubuntu partitioner(Or rather not using it)
<Tasbuntu> Yes, but he's not getting the option to mount, format, or divide anything
<knome> does he get an option to do manual partitioning?
<knome> i think in the installation there is such option
<Tasbuntu> Yes, where he installs it to a premade partition
<Tasbuntu> I think it is
<knome> okay.. and the installer doesn't work even if he selects the correct partition and does at least a mount to / ?
<Tasbuntu> Apparently he isn't getting a manual partition option
<Tasbuntu> It litterally skips that step of the partitioner
<Tasbuntu> er, installer
<knome> err...
<knome> sounds like a bug if that really happens
<Tasbuntu> Yeah =/
<Tasbuntu> I wouldn't really know, since I use ubuntu normally. I have zero Xubuntu experience.
<knome> the installer doesn't differ a lot afaik
<Tasbuntu> I didn't think it would
<lsemple> do you need to port forward to get file transfering working in IRC ? (xchat) ??
<knome> lsemple, you have to have ports open in your firewall if you have one.
<smurfy> hmmz, anyone in here have probs with 9.04 not booting for shit!
<durt> smurfy, can you be more specific?
<Devilsprey99> my volume controller tray icon doesnot show neither it opens what shall i do
<Devilsprey99> i m using xubuntu intrepid
<Devilsprey99> anyone with some help plz
<durt> Devilsprey99, how do you try to open it if it's not there?
<Devilsprey99> I was tryin to add to the panel
<durt> so adding xfce-mixer did not work, what happened?
<Devilsprey99> that is what happened i need my volume manager
<Devilsprey99> how do i work with that
<durt> uh 'volume manager' is for managing disk volumes, the applet is called 'mixer'
<Devilsprey99> volume control one
<Devilsprey99> i didnot find mixer
<Devilsprey99> i have some installed application did it impact??
<durt> we are talking about sound, right?
<Devilsprey99> yep
<durt> hmmm, try (in a terminal) 'sudo apt-get install xfce-mixer' , I think that's the package name.
<svensko> for some reason listen will not load my MP3s, i tried adding codecs and still nothing comes up... anyone have any ideas/
<durt> Devilsprey99, um sorry, it's xfce4-mixer.
<Devilsprey99> error: couldnt find package
<durt> yup
<Devilsprey99> i already have the latest version
<smurfy> sup durt
<smurfy> sorry i was away, slaming food in my face
<smurfy> just botts into the window manager about it
<durt> wha?
<smurfy> first boot, when its lookin for drivers
<smurfy> it hangs
<smurfy> im like wtf this isnt windows
<smurfy> lol
<smurfy> i think its my video card
<durt> hmm, guess Devilsprey99 got his sound working
<smurfy> any ideas durt?
<smurfy> its really fustarting
<durt> hmm, put 'nosplash', and I think 'noquiet' on the boot command line to see when the boot procedure hangs
<smurfy> that is what i was thinking
<durt> no nned for pm we're the only active folks
<durt> *need
<smurfy> brb
<durt> hrmmm, that's nice
<svensko> for some reason listen will not load my MP3s, i tried adding codecs and still nothing comes up... anyone have any ideas?
<svensko> yeah, smurfy seemed like a classy guy
<durt> svensko, never used listen, but there might be a config you need to point to where the mp3 lib (lame?) is.
<svensko> good idea! :)
<durt> *config file
<svensko> woohoo, i did sudo apt-get autoremove and now my sounds broken
<svensko> linux quality :P
<durt> svensko, hardware? also did you change anything with alsa?
<svensko> it's a first edition acer aspire one
<svensko> i uninstalled listen, installed audacious, didn't like it, uninstalled audacious, did autoremove, then installed amarok
<svensko> guess i chose the wrong time to autoremove
<durt> svensko, autoremove should _not_ touch low level system packages like alsa, do you get sound with any other apps?
<svensko> well i clicked on mixer and got this error: GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
<rags> I need to load a different ethrnet driver for my card other then the one ubuntu detects automatically...I added it in /etc/modules and blacklisted the one I don't want. But when I reboot both show up. what am I doing wrong?
<durt> Not a fan of Gstreamer, but they (the packages) don't take up that much space, so open up synaptic and search for gstreamer and install what you think might be necessary.
<durt> rags, off the top of my head I'd say go back to the blacklist file and carefully look for syntax issues
<rags> durt: all right...but not much of syntax there...but I'll check
<durt> rags, just a nice way of saying check your spelling
<durt> : )
<rags> durt: When I do a rmmod and modprobe the system hangs...
<durt> what module are you removing?
<rags> it's the driver for my ethernet card...
<rags> ubutnu autodetects and loads the "tulip" drivers...
<rags> but the nic didn't work...so I searched online and found tht it is a bug...I need to load another module(or force load?)
<rags> now when I do modprobe the entire system hangs..
<rags> I cheked lshw and the ethernet card is labeled as "unclaimed". How to load the drivers now?
<durt> rags, getting out of my league here, is this an expensive piece of hardware? That is compared to a linux friendly pci or pcmcia card that can be purchased for ~$10 in N.A. Or is this a geek challenge, in which case I'll gladly get the google-fu into high gear! We can solve this.
<rags> durt: It's a shity old lan card..the size of my hand..:)..but wht bothers me is tht it works on XP. but just refuses to
<rags> work on ubuntu
<durt> brand name? product code?
<rags> I'll tell you wht info I have...it's a DECchip 21041 [Tulip Pass 3] chipset card
<durt> it could be proprietary code in the main logic IC on the card that can't, due to legal reasons, be divulged to opensource licencing
<rags> I googled and found tht there is a bug with this card...the kernel loads the wrong cards...
<durt> ok let me search....
<rags> yea...it's listed here...
<rags> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Ethernet-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.18
<rags> I have to load the module de4x5 aparently...when I tried rmmod and modprobe..the system just hang...this happened twise
<rags> can you chek this page as well..http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-closed@lists.debian.org/msg82672.html
<durt> sure, sounds like you know what you're doing, a bug report?
<rags> yes..filed in 2006!....
<durt> XD
<rags> and it get's interesting...I opened the blacklist file and I found the "de4x5" module blacklisted!....The comment says "Replaced by Tulip"
<THE_MAN> I just started using linux like 2 weeks ago
<THE_MAN> Xubuntu is great
<THE_MAN> Should i try ubuntu also?
<MikeChelen> its pretty much the same, what are you system specs?
<Myrtti> MikeChelen: you missed him
<MikeChelen> d'oh
<frenzy421> i'm having wifi problems how do i reinstall wifi drivers
<smurfy> anyone alive
<Slonkie> maybe
<smurfy> i see it isnt just me that has probs with 9.04 booting
<smurfy> ugh, something in the new kerenel
<smurfy> causes it to hang like a mofo
<ddpt> Hello, i was wondering if someone can help me
<ddpt> If someone is available please pm me, thank you :)
<Slonkie> !question | ddpt
<ubottu> ddpt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ddpt> oh ok, sorry
<ddpt> I have an ancient laptop that my parents use for internet browsing, that has 256 ram, 700 MHZ and is currently dragging with Windows XP SP3 - i'm downloading latest release of Xubuntu and plan to install it instead of windows. Will the performance improve in terms of not taking ages to start or opening an application?
<knome> ddpt, i suggest an older version of xubuntu, or the minimal installation and install for example lxde
<knome> !minimal | ddpt
<ubottu> ddpt: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> !lxde | ddpt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<knome> meh
<ddpt> The laptop uses wireless internet, will that be a problem with that minimal installation? I mean, i want to erase windows and replace it with Ubuntu or Xubuntu, isn't there the risk of deleting windows and breaking the internet connection while downloading with the minimal cd install? Sorry, never installed an OS before :(
<knome> depends on the wifi card, if it's supported or not.
<knome> you can check that with the live cd
<ddpt> ok, i'll read a bit more about it, thanks!
<Hisha1> a
<knome> b
<Myrtti> knome: :-/
<knome> Myrtti, ?:)
<TheSheep> Hisha1: yes, we can see you :)
<knome> oh hai TheSheep
<TheSheep> hi there
<Hisha1> TheSheep: Hello
<Hisha1> How to change my Clock time?
<TheSheep> applications->system->date and time
<TheSheep> 'time and date', sorry
<TheSheep> then click on 'unlock', give your password, and you can change it
<Hisha1> TheSheep: Got it thanks
<__algol__> Hi! does anyone know if there is an installation method to install xubuntu without booting a pc?
<__algol__> I would like to install xubuntu into a secund disk while my pc is running, without booting the liveCD. This secund disk is for an other pc.
<charlie-tca> !unetboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetboot
<charlie-tca> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<slow-motion> hi
<__algol__> hmmm, that doesn't solve my problem...
<__algol__> thanks anyway
<__algol__> I wanted to install without booting!
<TheSheep> __algol__: you can install in a virtual machine
<SiDi> __algol__, the problem is that you need to install the pc's drivers on the HDD
<SiDi> not only the packages
<cody-somerville> SiDi, what do you mean by that?
<__algol__> I just install the whole system on other disk, with the pc running and no rebooting
<SiDi> __algol__, but if the disk is for another PC, which doesnt have similar hardware, you may be missing drivers
<SiDi> cody-somerville, by what ? :p
<cody-somerville> SiDi, Thats not true.
<cody-somerville> SiDi, Ubuntu doesn't selectively install drivers
<SiDi> oh ?
<SiDi> not even wifi ones ?
<__algol__> SiDi, I understand that, but I could choose them later...
<__algol__> hmmm, ok, then it can be done :)
<cody-somerville> SiDi, If you're talking about restricted ones, it'll prompt the user to install them when it detects the hardware.
<SiDi> __algol__, then i think you could get an 1gb partition on that second disk, use the usb install method's manual instructions to turn it into a bootable install HDD, and then install grub on the MBR of this HDD. Then boot it and install from there.
<SiDi> cody-somerville, ok, i didnt know that ;p
<__algol__> is the liveCD root tree equal to the one in an installed systme?
<cody-somerville> No
<cody-somerville> but close
 * cody-somerville goes to get some food, ttyl
<__algol__> what's the difference?
<__algol__> SiDi: well, that way I would reboot... I just what to make a plain new system in the secund disk without booting...
<SiDi> __algol__, well, you should manually do what the installer does then :/ and i dont know what it does.
<SiDi> maybe #ubuntu-installer people can help
<__algol__> but do you know what scipt is it?
<__algol__> no one talks there?
<__algol__> I've have asked this there and got no anwser...
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux should tell how to do it
<__algol__> charlie-tca: That's it!!!!! in the "Without CD" section! thanks a lot!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<__algol__> well but in step 3, is there any update for the last ubuntu release?
<__algol__> like: sudo debootstrap jauty /mnt/installer ?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I have never used that
<charlie-tca> Jaunty installer should be up to date
<__algol__> ...and in step 8, is there any alternative to install xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> change it to xubuntu-desktop?
<charlie-tca> I have not done this. You will need to try things to see if they work, I guess
<charlie-tca> don't install ubuntu-standard. Just leave that out
<__algol__> you say: try xubuntu-desktop and leave ubuntu-standard, right?
<charlie-tca> Do not include ubuntu-standard
<charlie-tca> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> for step 8
<__algol__> there's no xubuntu equivalent to ubuntu-standard, then...
<charlie-tca> not to my knowledge
<charlie-tca> Those are meta-packages. If you have xubuntu installed, you can look in Synaptic Package Manger and find them.
<__algol__> ok, thanks
<__algol__> will try that... tomorrow :)
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<__algol__> it's great because there is an ebuild for debootstrap!
<__algol__> I can do it from my gentoo...
<Schwag> i was wondering guys, i just installed my nvidia drivers, but everytime i restart i have to reinstall them, but they function perfectly everytime i reinstall, and i always save the x config, it just never uses it after i restart, what gives? and i cant use the nv restricted drivers wither, then my secondary monitor doesnt work, and none of my opengl apps work then either
<Schwag> anyone know why i have to reinstall the drivers everytime i restart?
<_Pete_> what drivers?
<jarnos> Something is wrong with Xubuntu 9.04 startup, at least ~/.xsession-errors looks bad: http://pastebin.ca/1438404
<Schwag> my nvidia drivers, i have to reinstall them everytime i restart my computer, then i always use nvidia-settings to set the card up, and it works great, till i restart then i have to do it all again
<Schwag> and yes i save the xorg.conf file though nvidia-settings EVERYTIME i set the card up, but it never works after i restart, it always goes back to the failsafe
<Schwag> then i have to sudo killall gdm
<Schwag> reinstall the drivers
<Schwag> and then sudo gdm again to use the drivers, then everything works fine, all my games, everything, till i restart lol
<Schwag> its kinda getting stupid
<_Pete_> strange
<Schwag> yeah tell me about it, i never had this problem before with any distro ive installed, until this one
<Schwag> its the gOS one you know ubuntu with enlightenment etc
<Schwag> i had xubuntu 8.04 up until yesterday, and i had no problems with it whatsorever, especially not ones having to do with nvidia card
<_Pete_> I remember I had similar problems when used manually installed drivers
<_Pete_> dont remember anymore how did solve it
<_Pete_> but nowadays use drivers from packet manager and works fine
<Schwag> well i tried the restricted hardware drivers to, whihc gives me a good resolution, but open-gl doesnt work, nor does compiz
<Schwag> and several of the ones out of synaptic, and nothing has worked other than the ones off nvidias site
<Schwag> i just have to reinstall everytime i restart x.X
<Schwag> i guess i just wont be restarting very often
<_Pete_> well hope someone can help but now bed time
<charlie-tca> Schwag: Maybe ask nVidia?
<Schwag> how would i do that?
<Schwag> is there a nvidia chat here? o.O
<charlie-tca> Don't they have forums or mailing list?
<Schwag> well im gonna try envyng and see if using it to d/l the drivers will allow it to actually use it once i restart
<Schwag> theres a few other annoying little things im trying to figure out too
<Schwag> when i use twinview to set up my tv as a monitor, for some reason my enlightenment toolbar stretches across both screens instad of my primary monitor
<Schwag> and everything i open, opens on the secondary display\
<Schwag> x.X
<charlie-tca> So, those things are connected to the video driver?
<Schwag> no prolly just something in the nvidia-settings im not seeing
<Schwag> i tried setting the secondary display to set right of, but it didnt do anything x.X
<__algol__> Schwag: I think your problem isn't in the drivers installation...
<__algol__> you say when you restart, your xorg.conf hasn't nvidea drivers anymore, right?
<__algol__> but if you install them, they must be on your system...
<__algol__> damn... the has left... lol
<__algol__> dose anyone here knows anything about the liveCD boot process?
<__algol__> *does
<charlie-tca> Might have to wait until Monday for help with that in #ubuntu-installer
<__algol__> Monday?? why?
<charlie-tca> Monday they will be back from UDS
<charlie-tca> They are pretty busy this week
<charlie-tca> Monday there will be more around and so they will answer faster than today
<__algol__> ok, thx :)
<charlie-tca> I know, not really what you want to hear. But at least it is an explanation for the slow responses today.
<alienkid10> I am following this: http://myhowtosandprojects.blogspot.com/2008/06/custom-live-cd-ubuntu-804-desktop.html tutorial and finished it but now how do I unmount the squashfs filesystem and the isomount disc images? I think rsync is still using them. How can I stop it?
<alienkid10> should I just reboot?
<alienkid10> anyone?
<alienkid10> I'll just restart and hope
<__algol__> charlie-tca, are you still there?
 * charlie-tca is hiding
<charlie-tca> yup
<slow-motion> n8
<__algol__> I've just found an utodate guide for my installation: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html
<charlie-tca> okay...
<__algol__> the last steps here are:
<__algol__> $ sudo tasksel install standard
<__algol__> $ sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> Which is still for Ubuntu, not Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-standard is a meta-package to install standard Ubuntu items
<__algol__> in my case, if I want to install xubuntu, whould change for Xubuntu-desktop
<__algol__> *wold
<__algol__> would
<charlie-tca> small "x", but yes
<charlie-tca> and don't install ubuntu-standard
<__algol__> ok... do you still say to let the "standard" off?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu doesn't install it
<__algol__> now there is no ubuntu-standard , just standard
<charlie-tca> whether you use synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, or tasksel, ubuntu-standard is the same thing.
<charlie-tca> It still installs ubuntu-standard
<__algol__> ok
<__algol__> Ok, I think I get it... standard is just a meta package... it will install all the ubuntu bloated... if I want the beare minimum xubuntu I stick for the xubuntu-desktop
<__algol__> and get anyother packge my hand if I need it
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> as far as I know, that is it!
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Pato1> would you recommend xubuntu 9.04 for P3 800mhz 224 ram and agp 8mb sis video card?
<knome> not really.
#xubuntu 2009-05-29
<knome> if you want, you might try an older version or then the minimal cd
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Pato1> it is mostly a ram issue?
<knome> yes
<knome> if you can upgrade your ram to something like 512, you are in a way better position
<knome> then i could suggest 9.04 for you
<Pato1> does this type of instalation recognizes wpa2 wireless connections?
<knome> no problem, if the wifi card is supported
<Pato1> ok, thanks
<NetLarIrvine> What are the minimum requirements?
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<knome> see the xubuntu section
<NetLarIrvine> thanks
<knome> under 256 ram is not really recommended.
<NetLarIrvine> well that leaves me out
<NetLarIrvine> only 92 ram here
<NetLarIrvine> very old machin
<NetLarIrvine> probably time to retire that pc
<knome> that could run a cli :P
<NetLarIrvine> cli?
<knome> command line interface
<NetLarIrvine> oh i know
<NetLarIrvine> But I will need a pc to run apps for people on the house
<NetLarIrvine> or even in the house, ha ha
<knome> ;)
<sml1226> hey knome i restarted and that stupid applet finally started working!!
<knome> sml1226, nice ;)
<sml1226> Now gnome panel is back thoug
<sml1226> though
<knome> heh ok...
<sml1226> how do I disable it
<sml1226> it acts like it is the default
<knome> uhm...
<knome> gnome-panel --replace? :/
<sml1226> thats what i did last time and it came back after the restart
<knome> check the session
<knome> from settings
<sml1226> worked thanks
<Mooch> Has anyone had any success with dial up for version 8.10
<Mooch> I just can't connect its begin to be a nightmare
<Mooch> pppconfig utility on my pc for some reason is not working
<Mooch> I am trying to get wvdial to work and no luck with that
<Mooch> bad enough my Usb PCI didn't work
<Mooch> I don't know if I should download gnome ppp or are there other options?
<Mooch> anyone have any suggestions?
<Mooch> any suggestions for dial up anyone?
<Mooch> 8(
<Mooch> I can't use ppconfig because something is wrong with the utility so and wvdial won't work because the terminal says Configuration does not specify a valid phone number Login name and paswword
<Mooch> could it be because I have too many wvdial.conf files?
<Mooch> Probably major of you have broadband and dial up is porbably the last thing on your mind
<Mooch> I don't like dial up myself but I am stuck with it and the looks of it I wish I had broadband
<Mooch> But if there is someone that can help me please let me know
<Mooch> well ummmmm I guess no one wants to help I hate bother anyone but I am just trying resolve this issue so I can get gnome ppp
<Mooch> I would really appreciate some help
<Mooch> well I apparently am not going to receive any help so long then
<dbdii407> Why does xUbuntu 9 Just freeze? I wouldn't say freeze but will not let me click, drag, or move anything? (I can still type on the current window but that's it)
<sml1226> Export GTK_MODULES=globalmenu-gnome in your profile.  HOW?  What does it mean?  To it or from it?
<sml1226> Actually I am not sure thats the problem because it gives another option and it sort of works
<sml1226> Instead of laying the menus on the panel like it should I get a drop-down menu with the menus in it.
<sml1226> It works in the gnome panel but only partially in the xfce panel
<sml1226> would exporting get it to work with xfce?
<R1cochet> is there an app that can respond to an ad online via email? similar to outlook
<Devilsprey99> my twittux doesnot connect anyone got any idea
<GINZ> Hi, I have installed the latest version of XUBUNTU from a bootable CD burnt from a torrent my son sent me. IT seemed to be fine , booted, logged in etc but the quit button just removed the task bars and left the desktop and icons .
<GINZ> I right clicked on empty spage and did applications/logout and got the shutdown panel. I chose restart, and it got past login to the bluey screen and hung there
<GINZ>  Any suggestions?
<GINZ> I used the red and black buttons oon the front of the tower to close down
<GINZ>  Next time I booted, it got past login to the blue screen and hung again
<GINZ> Would it make sense for me to get  the XUBUNTU dowonload on this Windows machine, Burn the bootable CD here and use it to reinstall?
<GINZ> Oh are you here?
<SiDi> GINZ, we're there yeh
<GINZ> I typed a problem here a few minutes ago
<SiDi> so you get a blue login screen when logging in, now ?
<GINZ> yes that is correct
<GINZ>  I am typing on my XP machine
<SiDi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/351293
<SiDi> it's likely this bug
<GINZ> The login was normal but after that  it went straight to the pale bluey grey screen
<GINZ> Thanks
<SiDi> Yeh, the session cannot fully load because of a bug in the opensource drivers, apparently
<GINZ> Thanks
<SiDi> GINZ, does Alt+F2 work on the blueish desktop ?
<SiDi> if so, please type "xfce4-panel in it"
<GINZ>  I did see something during bootup about "fails cutoff" and "Acpi=force is required"
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> I'm not the most experienced guy with those things (ie. i dont understand that bug :p) but i'll try to see with our developers if they can have a look
<GINZ> lt and F2 got me a "Run Program" panel
<GINZ> hmm did you mean the in it to be in that quote?
<SiDi> Ok, GINZ
<SiDi> type xfce4-panel -r
<SiDi> inside that run window
<SiDi> and tell me if the panels popup :)
<GINZ> nothing  just returns to the panel
<GINZ> ah  running xfce4-panel  does bring back the task bars
<GINZ> t only those, not the desktop
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> run "xfdesktop --reload"
<SiDi> im trying to find out all the things that need to be booted :p
<GINZ> nothing happens
<SiDi> xfdesktop alone then ?
<GINZ> yes that brought desktop up
<GINZ> So is there a way to set these to work automatically or will I need to runo those two  things every time I boot up?
<GINZ> Do you also have any advice for getting the quit button to shut down the computer, instread of just hiding the taskbars?
<SiDi> ill write you a quick script that'll boot those two things
<SiDi> try to see if there appears to be something "missing"
<SiDi> GINZ, i think the quit button not working is more or less the same bug :]
<GINZ> thanks
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/183525/
<SiDi> put the 5 lines of this file into a file named ".initrc" (dont forget the .)
<SiDi> and then type chmod +x .initrc in a terminal
<SiDi> it's a *dirty* workaround. When the bug will be fixed you'll have to remove it ;p
<GINZ> Thanks
<GINZ> shall I need to put "sudo" in front of the "chmod "
<GINZ> Does that file need to be in a particular part of the file system?
<GINZ> or just on desktop?
<_Pete_> GINZ: it should be in your homedir
<GINZ> thanks
<GINZ> I followed these instructions. but got errors. please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/183542/
<cemunal> will not i use nvidia 71* series drivers with latest xorg version?
<premorphos> hey im on a wifi office network and i want to see all computers and shared folders. question: how?
<premorphos> is there some thing like "my network places" from windows in xubuntu?
<GINZ> Premorphos, In Places do you see anything that looks similar to Network places?
<GINZ> Wooops
<GINZ> Look in Applications/ accessories and I think there is a networks thing there
<GINZ> that may be where
<GINZ> Like you I know it from Windows
<premorphos> GINZ: tnx for youre reply... but no thing like that.
<GINZ> My Xubuntu is not yet set up so I cannot check for you
<GINZ> I think you 'll have to kust look into everything in Applications and Accessories maybe even system (but be careful there) and see if there is anything that looks like network or interneet
<premorphos> yes that is the problem.. im so used windows.. what do you use and on what os
<premorphos> to find network places
<GINZ> I know I was asking recently how to see the LAN and it is in there somewhere
<GINZ> I usually use Win XP
<GINZ>  but am setting up an old computer in Xubuntu on the LAN
<premorphos> i got to say.. xubuntu sure rocks..
<GINZ> well the newest upgrade has hit the rocks as far as I am concerned
<GINZ> got a bug or maybe several
<GINZ> I am firing it up to see if I can remember where to look for the LAN
<GINZ> My son told me in an email but all the emails have the same subject which makes it hopeless finding things
<GINZ> nah  I will have to reinstall the whole thing
<GINZ> won;t open
<GINZ> but I am sure it was in one of those menues
<premorphos> yes im looking but cant find any thing similar
<GINZ> sorry.
<premorphos> no prob... tnx for trying
<GINZ> np
<premorphos> anyone using a good GUI Lanmanager?
<tyranos> hi ,i wish to remove the verve shell  panel-applet  and i can't !!
<ptizzy> i have to right-click on the very top edge of the verve "box" to get the context menu.  it's a little tricky
<tyranos> ptizzy, thx finally , i tried left and right before but top was actually on the firefox status :P,
<Aqa> there is network monitor with speed limit option , that can limit my internet connection speed?
<Aqa> on my panel
<ptizzy> np tyranos.  i wish there was a way to access a menu list of all applets on a particular panel that would allow one to remove specific applets
<tyranos> i mean even gnome has such problems and even more , as the gnome-panel gets confused when placed in a vertical positions
<ramrod> i installed jaunty amd64 and i cant set twinview
<ramrod> it says
<ramrod> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ramrod> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen"
<ramrod> and when i press on the save to xorg button it says "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!" even when i sudo nvidia-settings
<ramrod> ah i rebuilt my xorg now its working
<ramrod> *THUMBS UP*
<ToStItOs> If my dial up modem initializes but then the terminal says 'Configuration does not specify a valid phone number login and so forth what does it mean?
<_Pete_> maybe what the error says?
<ToStItOs> Well I have all the info in there already so I stumped on why
<_Pete_> so recheck every info you have is configured in correct place in your Configuration
<ToStItOs> when I created my ISP record I used the sudo wvdial /etc/wvdial.conf and I tried to save the file then I got a error about root not being a directory so I put the wvdial record in the root directory
<_Pete_> are you sure it was "root not being a directory" ?
<ToStItOs> yeah said root no such file or directory so I put the wvdial.conf file in the root directory and my modem almost worked then
<_Pete_> what exactly are you trying to do?
<ToStItOs> I want to delete the wvdial.conf duplicate files and see if my modem will dial out
<_Pete_> with modem you mean "old school" ones that actually dial via teleline ?
<ToStItOs> yeah
<_Pete_> then I am out of knowledge
<_Pete_> or better said forgotten all that
<ToStItOs> ok but do you know how to delete duplicate files with gksu gedit
<_Pete_> what do you mean with duplicate files ?
<ToStItOs> I have wvdial.conf duplicate files that were created when I was trying to create my ISP info
<ToStItOs> I have about 4 files
<ToStItOs> I just want to delete them
<DetroitLibertyPe> in buntu is there an option to run LXDE insted of XFCE
<TheSheep> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<TheSheep> DetroitLibertyPe: I think you can apt-get it
<DetroitLibertyPe> right, but once I do that, how do I change it so that when I boot it boots into LXDE instead of XFCE
<DetroitLibertyPe> would the LXDE package automatically ad something to GRUB forcing me to choose each time, or what?
<ToStItOs> Anyone know how to delete files in gedit
<TheSheep> ToStItOs: use a file manager instead, gedit is just a text editor
<TheSheep> DetroitLibertyPe: it will add an option to your login screen
<DetroitLibertyPe> OK
<ToStItOs> I didn't think about that duh
<TheSheep> DetroitLibertyPe: under 'sessions'
<TheSheep> DetroitLibertyPe: just like installing gnome and kde does
<DetroitLibertyPe> TheSheep: didn't know that either
<DetroitLibertyPe> my 10 year old machine doens't like Gnome or KDE
<DetroitLibertyPe> Windowmaker, now that's where its at!
<ToStItOs> TheSheep but even if the file is a wvdial.conf file
<TheSheep> DetroitLibertyPe: there is wmaker for xubuntu too
<ToStItOs> TheSheep I won't need admin privileges to delete the files I don't need correct?
<TheSheep> ToStItOs: depends on where the files are and who owns them
<ToStItOs> TheSheep the files are in the etc folder so you said use a file manager and will it let me ?
<ToStItOs> delete the files that way
<TheSheep> ToStItOs: start it with 'gksu thunar' command, then it works as root -- be careful, you can break your system easily working as root
<ToStItOs> Hows that ?
<TheSheep> you will be able to delete and change stuff that's part of the system
<vinnl> ToStItOs, which files are they? Are you absolutely sure it's safe to delete them?
<ToStItOs> hmmm well its the wvdial.conf files
<vinnl> What do they do and why do you want to delete them?
<vinnl> (Just making sure you're not doing anything potentially harmful, I wouldn't like that for you to happen ;-)
<ToStItOs> vinnl I want to redo my ISP info because something is wrong with the configuration
<vinnl> Why don't you just edit the existing files then?
<ToStItOs> but doesn't create another file afterward
<ToStItOs> it
<vinnl> What?
<ToStItOs> When I edit the file doesn't it create another file?
<vinnl> Ehm, no... It edits the existing file
<ToStItOs> I was looking at the file I check the configuration and it looked ok but the terminal keeps telling me that theres no valid phone number and so on
<ToStItOs> this is the message I get 'The configuration does not specify a valid phone numver log in name
<vinnl> ToStItOs, do you happen to have a .wvdialrc file in your home directory? That might overwrite your configuration
<vinnl> Also, why are you doing this manually? Xubuntu includes an graphical application to manage your network connection
<ToStItOs> hmmm let me check my other pc brb
<ToStItOs> well long story but I basically I have ubuntu I want to migrate to Xubuntu 8.10 but without a connection I am at a loss
<ToStItOs> but let me check that file brb
<vinnl> Is the connection working on Ubuntu?
<ToStItOs> no
<ToStItOs> thats my problem right now
<vinnl> Right
<vinnl> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vinnl> Hmm
<TheSheep> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<vinnl> TheSheep, ^.^
<ToStItOs> vinnl I have talked to you before I am a friend of Knome
<knome> o.O ? :)
<vinnl> Ah :)
<vinnl> I wouldn't remember, sorry :P
<lsbrum> How i disable XFCE sounds?
<vinnl> lsbrum, which sounds?
<lsbrum> vinnl: Event sounds.
<vinnl> Which events? :P
<lsbrum> vinnl: Bips, when open a folder or something..
<lsbrum> When close..
<lsbrum> vinnl: Sorry for my English a im from Brazil..
<vinnl> Hmm, sounds like an accesibility setting, let me look for it :)
<vinnl> lsbrum, a quick Google search brought up this: http://blog.xfce.org/2008/10/event-sounds-in-xfce-44-46/ :)
<lsbrum> vinnl: Thanks..
<lsbrum> vinnl: I go to test.
<Guest93733> i have 8.04 i tried to run twittux but it wont connect
<Guest93733> *twitux
<Guest93733> any suggestions
<DetroitLibertyPe> Guest93733: what is twitux?
<Guest93733> twitter client
<DetroitLibertyPe> did you download it from apt-get or try to compile, or what?
<DetroitLibertyPe> not that I really know, all I really know is that twitter is the bein of my existance, that and the damn iPhone.
<Guest93733> yep from synaptic
<Guest10354> my firefox starts on work oflline mode as default. Can anyone tell me how to change that
<Guest10354> *work offline
<genii> Guest10354: user_pref("browser.offline", false);    in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/prefs.js
<Guest10354> shall i add the command
<Guest10354> thanks
<ToStItOs> I have my dial up modem working:-D
<ToStItOs> Thanks for all the help from anyone involved Pete The Sheep thanx
<ToStItOs> Special thanx to vinnl
<ToStItOs> and Knomw
<ToStItOs> knome
<likemindead> Hello all. Hope you're well. Anyone up for some Conky tweaking?
<knome> you can try us
<likemindead> :)
<likemindead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/183877/
<likemindead> http://imagebin.org/50859
<likemindead> How do I get the temp to display properly?
<knome> okay..? ;)
<knome> temperature?
<likemindead> Yeah, see it on the right? It's not reading anything.
<knome> i suppose your cpu/hd has to support that feature.
<likemindead> It should. It displays in hardinfo.
<knome> mmhmm. both of them?
<likemindead> I think the line I copied is wrong.
<knome> http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<knome> check that
<knome> maybe that will help
<mib_z3czo9> hi
<likemindead> >__<
<Carlis> Carlis
<Carlis> Hi
<Carlis> Can you see this page: www.hotelcasinoplaza.com ?
<Carlis> in xubuntu ?
<Carlis> Hi I need help
<likemindead> Yes.
<Carlis> Can you see this page: www.hotelcasinoplaza.com in xubuntu ?
<likemindead> Yes.
<Carlis> do u see the flash in www.hotelcasinoplaza.com ?
<likemindead> No.
<likemindead> Something's jacked up, for sure.
<Carlis> what version of flash does firefox xubuntu have ?
<Carlis> It`s this version: 10.0.22.87. It`s not going to work
<likemindead> Looks like.
<Carlis> Is possible to put this flash version 9.0.124.0 in firefox xubuntu ?
<likemindead> Yes. You can install any version you'd like.
<Carlis> is that version in repository ?
<Carlis> who can help me ?
<Carlis> I need help
<Carlis> Can you see the flash of this page: www.hotelcasinoplaza.com ?
<Carlis> I need help
<Carlis> anybody can help me ?
<E144Mac> xubuntu 9.0.4
<artistxe> that would depend Carlis
<ToStItOs> How do I install gnome ppp
<Carlis> what does ppp meaning ?
<ToStItOs> I forgot I am nubie
<Carlis> tos: Can you see the flash of this page: www.hotelcasinoplaza.com ?
<ToStItOs> no
<ToStItOs> I see the link
<ToStItOs> I know the command is apt-get install but the program the name is gnome ppp is there a dash in between gnome and ppp
<Carlis> Tos can you see the flash ?
<ToStItOs> no
<Carlis> what version of flash does firefox xubuntu have ?
<Carlis> It`s the last version is not going to work
<artistxe> Carlis : that you cannot see the flash on that page is a good thing maybe ?
<artistxe> may be blocked by the ubuntu extensions for firefox
<Carlis> I need to install 9.0.124.0 flash version to see the flash in firefox xubuntu
<E144Mac> how do burn the images of xubuntu to a dvd+r and make them bootable?
<Carlis> can u help me to fix it artistxe ?
<artistxe> okay. it is a casino sight ( so why do you want to ) ?  and try disabling the add-on in your firefox preferences.
<Carlis> do you see the flash artistxe ?
<Carlis> did
<artistxe> no. do you author that site ?
<Carlis> no
<Carlis> can you fix thi issue artstxe ?
<artistxe> I tried diabling the firefox extension for Ubuntu . did nothing. maybe the site is not loading/working properly ? did you get there in another browser ?
<Carlis> I can see the flash in firefox windows but with the flash version 9.0.124.0
<Carlis> With the last version that is 10.0.22.87 don`t work
<artistxe> hmmm. I don't have any windows boxes anymore , but aren't some sites windows specific anyway ?
<artistxe> I know that you cannot watch any programs on the "ABC Player" unless you are on windows or mac.
<artistxe> I cannot see it being a flash problem ( or specifically a flash problem) if flash works everywhere else for you.
<Carlis> can you fix this issue artistxe ?
<Carlis> who can help me ?
<artistxe> I think nobody can . that was my point.
<artistxe> go nthere on windows
 * artistxe turns off touchpad now :/
<Designtec> Anyone here who can help me with some simple xubuntu noob questions?
<Carlis> The solution is to install the flash version 9.0.124.0
<Carlis> That`s the solution to fix the issue
<Carlis> but how do install that version ?
<artistxe> did you install and fix it ?
<artistxe> aha........
<artistxe> find the package online and convert it if you need to ( from rpm or whatever with alin )
<Carlis> In windows I have I have installed the flash version 9.0.124.0 and it`s work
<artistxe> alie*
<Carlis> and I hope in linux is going to work too
<artistxe> alien*     argh....
<Carlis> but I don`t know how to installk it in linux
<Carlis> but how do i find the package online ?
<Carlis> artistxe ?
<artistxe> Carlis . google it
<Carlis> can you give me me a complete help aristxe ???
<Carlis> is it not in repository ?
<artistxe> do you want that specific package version ???
<knome> Carlis, you can't install an older flash version from the repository, Carlis
<knome> oops. :)
<puffandstuff> hello
<knome> !hi | puffandstuff
<ubottu> puffandstuff: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<puffandstuff> anyone tried to install kdevelop under 9.04 ? when i've installed it it contains only project templates for qt application when i try to create new project :(
<knome> puffandstuff, what should it contain?
<Carlis> I need to install the flash version 9.0.124.0 for firefox xubuntu
<puffandstuff> knome, autoconf is the most missed feature
<artistxe> Carlis, you would need to uninstall ( not wise) your current version . and then find a deb package somewhere of the version you do want. even then may not work . again the site may be windows specific ( as in the viruses they want to place on your computer need a path to install)
<knome> puffandstuff, did it work earlier?
<puffandstuff> knome, i need to be able to create an autotool project, but as i've said it only provide template for QT ! kdevelop 3.9.91
<puffandstuff> knome, on 8.04 LTS all was fine and work great
<knome> !attitude | puffandstuff
<ubottu> puffandstuff: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Carlis> It`s my first time
<puffandstuff> knome, whe i said i need i didn't want to say "you must provide me such a fonctionality" i know that people are volounteers, i'm a colunteer too :/
<artistxe> there is something that you are misunderstanding here.
<puffandstuff> me ?
<puffandstuff> I would like just if someone can verify on it's installation if it's possible to create an autotool project using kdevelop 3.9.91, and thank you in advance.
<knome> puffandstuff, i suppose asking #kubuntu first would be wiseish, because they know about "k"(de) more
<puffandstuff> knome, than you
<knome> puffandstuff, if it works for them and not you even after trying what they suggested, come back here
<knome> puffandstuff, then we can sort out if it's a xubuntu problem or a problem on your machine and jaunty
<Carlis> nobody can help me then ?
<knome> you can ask #ubuntu
<knome> i think there is nobody here atm who can help
<knome> just ask how to install flash 9 in 9.04/jaunty and see if somebody can help there
<artistxe> Carlis. I just had a few ppl check that site . nobody I know can get to it.
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> Thank you for helping me
<artistxe> no problem. I say just find another site for casino play.
<artistxe> I used to fix windows sytems and alot of them were filled with junk and viruses from casino sites. some of the systems were barely repairable
<Designtec> I repair (if you can even call it that) windows systems for a living.  God bless M$ and all their ills, they pay my mortgage :-)
<Carlis> nobody talk in #Ubuntu channel
<arualavi> Carlis, #ubuntu with small "u"
<arualavi> Carlis, nevermind, redirects to the same channel :-P
<arualavi> but they are talking
<bruce_> I opened jockey-gtk and it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<bruce_> do I need to manually install them?
<cody-somerville> no
<cody-somerville> it means none are needed
<bruce_> cool
<bruce_> thanks
#xubuntu 2009-05-30
<bruce_> how do I get totem to play regular dvd's ?
<bruce_> it plays the  introduction part (prior to dvd menu), then stops with an error message
<bruce_> I've freshly installed xubuntu w/ xubuntu restricted packages
<knome> what is the error message
<bruce_> one sec I will get that
<bruce_> knome, an error occured, could not read from source
<bruce_> that is after it plays the introduction (39 seconds)
<knome> can you play the dvd on any other player or hardware?
<cody-somerville> try vlc
<knome> cody-somerville, vlc needs qt, so i would not recommend installing it to a xubuntu system for testing only.
<cody-somerville> vlc works
<knome> so work other players :P
<bruce_> vlc ?
<knome> vlc is a media player
<bruce_> ok I got vlc working, how do I determine where my dvd player is in /dev ?
<cody-somerville> the default value in vlc will probably work
<bruce_> cody-somerville, no it does not
<knome> i'm going to sleep. good night.
<cody-somerville> You did Media > Open Disk?
<bruce_> yes
<bruce_> and tried play, but no luck.
<bruce_> so I tried using /dev/scd0 as the disc location but that isn't it either
<cody-somerville> has anything ever worked in your dvd drive under Xubuntu?
<bruce_> first time trying
<bruce_> freshly installed xubuntu
<cjae> is there a working driver for 9.04 for ati 9600se card in 9.04 yet?
<cody-somerville> Try a normal cd
<cjae> is nt /dev/sr0 a sym link too that you can try?
<bruce_> cody-somerville, ok, its /dev/sr0, but VLC doesnt play anything either, am I missing a package or something ? I installed xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cody-somerville> oh yah
<cody-somerville> you need libcss3 or w/e
<cody-somerville> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruce_> cody-somerville, when movie player first opens it gives me a strange permission error until I go into the menu and hit "play disc"
<bruce_> this happens when I put in a regular dvd
<bruce_> cody-somerville, it works !!
<bruce_> ok,
<bruce_> how do I set my default media player in xubuntu-9.04 to vlc instead of totem ?
<bruce_> because totem gives me a strange error message about permissions upon startup, but after I hit ok on the error I am able to play the video by going in the menu
<cjae> almost the same way as windows bruce_
<bruce_> cjae, which is how ? apt-get remove totem ?
<cjae> cody-somerville, there is libcss3?
 * cody-somerville is going to bed.
<cjae> bruce_, under properties
<bruce_> cjae, in "default applications" in xfce4-settings, it only has options for firefox and thunderbird, but nothing for dvd's or cd's ect ect
<cjae> and the little wrench
<cjae> right click the file type in question and click properties
<bruce_> cjae, its a regular dvd
<cjae> oh
<cjae> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<cjae> bruce look at that page quick top to bottom then tell when your done
<cjae> it s about five steps you need not do the whole page I ll point you to which ones, but look it over first so it will be easier, bruce_
<bruce_> cjae, done
<cjae> bruce_, do these steps
<bruce_> cjae, I can play the dvd's but would like to set vlc to default instead of totem automatically opening when I put the dvd in the drive
<bruce_> ok go
<cjae> oh you do have dvd playback
<bruce_> yes
<bruce_> but instead of using totem can I set it to vlc ?
<bruce_> cause totem for some reason gives me an error (doesnt affect anything), but its just annoying
<cjae> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-333714.html
<bruce_> gives me a strange permission error upon starting totem which automatically pops up when I put in a dvd
<cjae> I not on xubuntu right now so I cannot confirm works but should since xfce uses a lot of gtk
<cjae> totem suck
<cjae> s
<cjae> but vlc is in a sad state of affairs as well
<cjae> what kind of computer do you have
<cjae> is it really old
<bruce_> cjae,
<cjae> yes
<bruce_> ok I got to a part in the help that says to edit /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<bruce_> so I opened it, and discovered most of the multimedia is opened with totem.desktop
<bruce_> should I just replace totem.desktop to vlc.desktop ?
<cjae> one second can you tell me the specs of your machine first
<cjae> it doesnt have much to do with you question
<cjae> is your machine better than a pIII
<cjae> um ok
<cjae> bruce_, um having issues?
<bruce_> no just edited that file, then reset
<bruce_> so I am just going to test the dvd now
<cjae> ok
<cjae> I would leave totem around just in case you may need it
<bruce_> yeah its still installed
<bruce_> just would like to make vlc the default
<cjae> I leave many players on the system cause I have run into many times that certain files play better in different player plus for the 20 megs max that most things take up...
<cjae> -max
<bruce_> cjae, ok I changed defaults.list so that instead of having totem.desktop, it has vlc.desktop, but that did nothing totem is still the automatic program
<cjae> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=default+dvd+vlc
<cjae> this is another guide like I siad IM not at xubuntu right now
<cjae> I ll got to one hang on
<cjae_> bruce_,
<cjae_> setting manager removable driver and media
<cjae_> drives*
<bruce_> cjae, lol I just found that
<bruce_> duh
<cjae_> remember everything under linux has to mounted...any media that can be removed
<cjae_> disc, usb drive, etc
<cjae_> bruce_, anyway whats the specs of machine?
<bruce_> fixed it
<cjae_> is it a fairly old box
<cjae_> you may like kubuntu better if you have the specs for it
<bruce_> no fairly new its a freinds
<bruce_> can VLC play audio cd's ?
<cjae_> if its new put kubuntu on it
<cjae_> yes
<cjae_> but there are better players
<cjae_> kde 4.2 is pretty good but not quite complete, but I use it for everyday things
<cjae_> it looks very much like windows 7 or vista
<cjae_> xubuntu is for old boxes and is ugly
<bruce_> yeah I don't like that one though xubuntu works 100%
<bruce_> except for the audio cd's
<bruce_> do I need a package for that or something ?
<zigzag71> what media player are you using?
<bruce_> zigzag71, vlc
<zigzag71> ah I am using rhythmbox
<zigzag71> sorry have no experience with VLC
<cjae_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-366491.html
<cjae_> type cd player in synaptic playing cds should be quick, so I use small apps to play them cccd xfreecd
<cjae_> big sloppy programs just to skip tracks and change discs is dumb
<cjae_> unless you into album art from the web when you play a song
<cjae_> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=KcC&q=xubuntu+vs+ubuntu+vs+kubuntu&btnG=Search&meta=
<cjae_> bruce_,
 * cjae_ going off xubuntu box now
<bruce__> what would be the best option for ripping audio cd's ?
<TheSheep> bruce__: soundjuicer is pretty friendly
<R1coch3t> whats better exaile or rythmbox?
<TheSheep> R1coch3t: apples and oranges
 * TheSheep likes quodlibet
<R1coch3t> well ive been using exaile and it seems that the sound is worse when the eq is on, so i was hoping that rythmbox didnt have the same issue
<david__> hello
<david__> I need some xubuntu help
<david__> hello anyone here?
<david__> daskjldsfkjl
<R1coch3t> no david im not at your beckon call
<anom01y> weird I have a strange problem with my panel
<anom01y> my task list
<anom01y> I have it set to auto-hide (panel with the task list), and when it hides and then is restored again, all the windows on it are shown  larger than they should (longer), then when I click a window in the task list, they shrink to their regular size but do not open the window until I click them again
<owen1> when i right click on 'Applications' the 'Xfce Menu' is disabled so i can't edit the menu. how do i enable it? (9.04)
<R1cochet> theres no menu editor as far as i know. ive asked the samething
<R1cochet> but if u do find 1 plz let me know
<owen1> R1cochet: so how do i remove/edit items from xfcemenu?
<R1cochet> u cant :(
<R1cochet> believe me id love to remove help and about
<owen1> R1cochet: i removed it before. someone told me how but i don't remember the exact line.
<owen1> basically u neeed to edit the files in xfce4-help.desktop
<R1cochet> i knew how in 8.10 it was through xfce settings but its not there anymore
<owen1> and xfce4-about-xfce.desktop
<owen1> u should add a line at the end: DisplayXXX OFF
<owen1> i just can't remember the XXX
<owen1> it simply hide whatever u want and it apply it right after saving the file. no need to logout.
<rockman> Hi
<artistxe> hey
<anom01y> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<anom01y> dylan_,  !webcam
<anom01y> type that
<dylan_> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<anom01y> anyone here know how to get a web cam working ?
<Devilsprey99> anyone knows how to use nm-applet0.7 with hardy
<anom01y> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<anom01y> anyone here have a logitech messenger web cam ?
<Aqa> network monitor speed limiting is not working
<ToStItOs> Is there a wrong place to put a PcI USB card in a bad slot in a PC?
<ToStItOs> Let me rephrase the question Is there a wrong place to insert a PCI Usb card?
<ToStItOs> PCI cards don't need linux drivers do they?
<SiDi> ToStItOs, im not sure i get you
<SiDi> what is a PCI USB card ? :/
<Myrtti> SiDi: there's extension cards that can turn an pci slot to usb ports
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> ToStItOs, the kernel should recognise them as it boots, afaik, but i'm a total noob when it's about hardware
<kavurt> is anybody able to use Logitech Quickcam for Notebooks Pro on 9.04?
<wizo> hey, just one question, let's say i've made major modifications to my apache2 config files and i want them all back to default, can i just uninstall and reinstall apache2 from synaptic package manager?
<jmburgess> wizo: I think you need to uninstall with the --purge option
<jmburgess> wizo: but I am not sure
<wizo> hmm
<anom01y> how come none of the cpu graphs for the panel work ?
<anom01y> weird, I installed kde and gnome now the panel in xfce doesnt load when you log on
<anom01y> I have to manually load xfce4-panel
<anom01y> and the desktop icons appear/dissapear as if it is redrawing them every 2 or 3 seconds
<SiDi> We can't really say people on this channel leave much time for us to answer :|
<Myrtti> SiDi: they are used to #ubuntu being the fast paced thing?
<SiDi> yeh probably
<SiDi> we can't be as fast with so few people :D
<SiDi> at next UDS we'll design a tool to clone community members
<SiDi> and users too so we get a big market share :/
<anom01y> weird, I installed kde and gnome, now whenever I log into xfce the xfce4-panel does not load..
<anom01y> I wonder if I should put xfce4-panel in the autostart applications list
<NetLarIrvine> where can I get cli version of ubuntu?
<anom01y> are the "launch kde services" and "launch gnome services" important ? what do they do ?
<SiDi> anom01y,
<SiDi> did you by chance leave compiz running ?
<SiDi> NetLarIrvine, do you mean ubuntu server, or the CLI installer (google alternate cd for this)
<NetLarIrvine> Well I have a very old low mem pc, do not want it to go to waste
<NetLarIrvine> probably the server
<NetLarIrvine> Want it to be a file and print server
<anom01y> SiDi,
<anom01y> yes
<anom01y> Compiz was running
<anom01y> did that ruin it ?
<SiDi> Hm
<SiDi> YOu might try to kill it and then load the session ?
<anom01y> kill compiz
<anom01y> ok I have it in my autostart apps, I will turn it off there then re-login
<anom01y> SiDi, btw is the Launch KDE services / Launch GNOME services important  for xubuntu 9.04 ?
<anom01y> what services do they launch, and would they conflict with each other and/or xfce4 services ?
<anom01y> SiDi, ok that works
<SiDi> anom01y, i dont use the services from gnome/kde
<anom01y> what services are they ?
<SiDi> they're useful, for instance, if you use a GNOME or KDE app that _needs_ them
<anom01y> well I use Amarok, thats it though
<SiDi> hm, a typical KDE service is DCOP, something a bit like Dbus, only used by KDE
<SiDi> really, if you dont use a ton of gnome/kde apps inside of xfce, i think theyre not useful
<anom01y> I guess I can turn them off and see if everything I use still works
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> exactly ;)
<SiDi> btw, try exaile if you use amarok 1.4
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> will do
<SiDi> its a bit similar (less features though, but the exaile devs should work a lot this summer)
<anom01y> amarok 2 is giant
<anom01y> same with every other kde app
<anom01y> konqueror used to be good
<anom01y> wasn't there a page for recommended applications for xfce ?
<anom01y> !recommended
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recommended
<anom01y> hmm
<SiDi> use the default ones :)
<SiDi> they're the recommanded apps
<anom01y> ahh
<SiDi> if your pc is more powerful, there are some GNOME apps you can use, too
<anom01y> yeah I do
<SiDi> for instance, openoffice.org if you can run it
<anom01y> thunar, openoffice
<SiDi> most of the xubuntu usershave old pcs, but those with recent pcs use more ram-consuming apps :)
<SiDi> but the KDE ones will not look sexy in XFCE, and they'll load a lot of libs not loaded by default
<anom01y> SiDi,  hey my friend has a logitech messenger webcam he just bought, and for some reason in camorama it does not work, neither kopete
<anom01y> but xawtv it does work
<anom01y> someone said that xawtv supports both v4l and v4l2
<SiDi> hm, i MAY be wrong, but
<anom01y> (video for Linux)
<SiDi> some apps use the V4L drivers, other use the v4l2
<anom01y> we tried VLC, no luck
<SiDi> so maybe the logitech cam only supports v4l1 or v4l2
<SiDi> try with cheese
<SiDi> also, try to install and use easycam, its pretty good
<anom01y> its not in the repo's
<SiDi> And if you still have no luck, try a karmic livecd, i think they have new webcam drivers for some webcams
<SiDi> google it
<SiDi> i used easycam on many pcs, its not _dangerous_
<anom01y> ok I will try to get easycam going first
<anom01y> also.
<anom01y> SiDi, is there any way to search for two keywords in synaptic ?
<SiDi> I dont know
<anom01y> in the old adept_manager, you could add extra filters,
<SiDi> i use aptitude search "word 1" | grep "word 2" | grep "word 3" in command line
<SiDi> hey JPohlmann :)
<JPohlmann> Hey there
<SiDi> had a nice flight ?
<JPohlmann> Yeah, flight was good except that I was so fucking tired.
<Myrtti> *cough*
<SiDi> JPohlmann, yesterday's vodka ? :p
<JPohlmann> No, just generally tired from the entire week ;)
<SiDi> heh
<knome> JPohlmann, lol, i just drank way too much rum
<knome> i'm totally drunk
<knome> my hands are almost numb etc.
<Myrtti> good luck with that. Can you keep that discussion elsewhere, it's a bit offtopic.
<knome> sorry.
<knome> i can :)
<aftg> Hello. Can anyone tell me if rox is available for install from the cd? I'm going to install xubuntu on a old, low-spec pc with no internet connection. Opting for xubuntu but will need some desktop icons as the user is an old lady who doesn't know much about linux and therefore need rox for the icons : ).
<Myrtti> aftg: even if it doesn't come with the default cd, you can sneakernet the files to the computer quite easily
<Myrtti> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<aftg> Myrtti: I'm not going to have internet there at all, and don't really want to spend time remastering a cd right now, I'd thought of that : ) Hence the question
<aftg> I guess if it doesn't I can go there later and take a remastered cd, for that matter
<aftg> Just wanted to check before : )
<Myrtti> hmmm
<slow-motion> hu
<slow-motion> -u+i
<SiDi> hi
<je||y> are there any caveats i should be given before switching from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<SiDi> aftg, got an USB key, either ?
<RavenStalker> Lhfcnt
<SiDi> je||y, you will be meant to drop Compiz / PulseAudio, you will lose the menu editor and will sometimes have to do some things by hand (graphically, though)
<SiDi> Apart from that, your PC will be faster and use less RAM
<SiDi> And you'll have a mouse on your wallpaper.
<SiDi> because Xubuntu 9.04 is the Jaunty Mouse
<SiDi> and 8.04 was the Intrepid Mouse, too
<knome> :]
<knome> you put it nicely, SiDi :)
<SiDi> We should dare do that for karmic
<SiDi> for the release post : Karmic Mouse is out !
<je||y> what is the menu editor?
<je||y> SiDi what is the menu editor?
<aftg> SiDi: yeah, but I think its BIOS doesn't support usb boot.
<knome> JPohlmann, a tool for editing your applications-menu
<SiDi> The editor in GNOME for the menu entries
<knome> je||y, i mean
<SiDi> knome, :D :D
<knome> damn autocomplete.
<SiDi> isnt it ? :D
<aftg> SiDi: I checked the boot section last time I was there, and it didn't mention usb at all : (
<knome> it is. but usually it works. if i'm clear. :P
<SiDi> aftg, really an old PC then :/
<je||y> where is menu editor in ubuntu
<aftg> SiDi: yeah, it's a pII 300mhz, 128 ram I think
<SiDi> je||y, its the application named "alacarte"
<je||y> what things will i have to do by hand?
<SiDi> aftg, i think my PII 233mhz 32MB Ram had a USB 1.1 port
<aftg> I still got a pentium MMX too, but that's running bsd for myself : )
<SiDi> je||y, editing the menu entries ^^
<SiDi> je||y, if you ever edit them, of course.
<aftg> SiDi: it has a USB port, just doesn't support usb-boot I think
<je||y> where is alacarte?
<SiDi> je||y, also, for adding a theme you'll have to extract its content in the .themes/ folder on your own instead of using GNOME appearence's install button
<SiDi> je||y, thats all more or less
<SiDi> aftg, ah yeh true
<SiDi> aftg, edit the bios's binary code, c'mon, lazy ! :P
<knome> SiDi, :P
<aftg> je||y: if you don't mind doing some things by hand, I think xubuntu is way better than ubuntu. I may be the wrong one to advise, though, I like lightweight WMs.
<je||y> how much more lightweight is it??
<aftg> SiDi: no can do, to much "monkey coding" to do these next couple days, deadlines don't forgive :D
<je||y> and what do you mean "by hand"?
<SiDi> je||y, it can run on a P II with tweaking
<SiDi> je||y, i mean "right click the theme file, extract in.., and choose .themes/ as a destination"
<SiDi> instead of "drag the tar.gz theme into the themes' window"
<SiDi> thats more or less the hardest change you'll have to undergo
<aftg> je||y: it's way lighter, really. As for "by hand", in my case that means xterm, but I did most stuff in ubuntu in xterm too.. SiDi is giving you some good examples on what, however
<SiDi> je||y, its also more responsive :)
<je||y> xterm
<je||y> ?
<aftg> je||y: it's a terminal. I mean I usually do things in terminal, but there's plenty graphical utilities in XFCE as well, I just don't use them
<aftg> But I didn't use them either in ubuntu, you see?
<je||y> there's no GNOME terminal in xubuntu?
<SiDi> theres xfce4-terminal
<aftg> je||y: you can install it if you prefer I think. Not sure if it'd slow your system down but I don't think so. I use another terminal (xterm) in all systems, so can't really tell
<je||y> do you have to type $ before every command?
<SiDi> no
<je||y> what's the difference?
<aftg> je||y: between what?
<aftg> the different terminals?
<je||y> yes
<aftg> je||y: features like tabs, text selection, scrollbars, profiles, etc.
<aftg> xterm is a lightweight terminal, with no menus etc.. I just got used to it because it was the first one I used frequently
<aftg> so I tend to install it on every machine I use, I guess
<je||y> is there a standard terminal that i can use on any linux distribution?
<aftg> je||y: xterm is availabe for every one as it's one of first.. But if you can get gnome on a distro you can get gnome-terminal and if you can get kde you can get konsole, etc etc
<aftg> I think it's wiser to choose the shell you use (bash, csh, zsh) rather than the terminal app
<je||y> the shell?
<je||y> sorry if im asking too many questions
<aftg> np, it is irc after all : )
<aftg> the shell is the app that runs in terminal.. the prompt you see when you open the terminal is the actual shell
<aftg> it's essentially the application that gets commands from you and passes it on to the operating system or runs programs etc
<aftg> the terminal (xterm, gnome-terminal, etc) is a graphical interface for using it, just that
<aftg> I don't know if I was able to explain myself?
<aftg> http://ln-s.net/3FMV <-
<je||y> aftg: yes
<je||y> how is bluetooth on xubuntu
<aftg> Myrtti: can I run aptoncd from a non-ubuntu system?
<aftg> je||y: no idea, don't have bluetooth : )
<Myrtti> aftg: I've not tried :-(
<aftg> the website says it uses /var/cache/apt/archives/ to build the package list : (
<aftg> I don't have any ubuntu/xubuntu machine here right now. Damn
<anom01y> how come the cpu graph doesnt work in xubuntu ?
<anom01y> it shows a block, but no graph or anything else
<anom01y> SiDi, you there ?
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> its because your CPU is always in 0% </troll>
<SiDi> Maybe the default xubuntu install doesnt have the libs needed for that applet to work
<anom01y> yeah probable
<SiDi> sudo apt-get install xfce4-cpugraph-plugin
<anom01y> ok I will try again
<anom01y> I had it working before, but now it just shows a block, and is not customizable
<anom01y> ie. none of its options do anything, including chanign the colors
<anom01y> yeah its screwed, just shows a giant blue block moving around
<je||y> anyone here know if bluetooth works in xubuntu?
<SiDi> je||y, it does work perfectly
<SiDi> anom01y, what version of xubuntu ? Please remove all current cpu graph panels
<anom01y> SiDi,
<anom01y> 9.04
<anom01y> ok I removed all graph panels
<SiDi> Ok
<SiDi> you only need that graph plugin
<SiDi> if it has all dependencies it should be ok
<SiDi> did you type the command above ?
<SiDi> sudo apt-get install xfce4-cpugraph-plugin
<anom01y> yes
<anom01y> and I tried using it, but it just gives me a block
<anom01y> that moves back and forth,
<anom01y> maybe I can record my desktop and show you
<SiDi> right click, go th properties
<anom01y> on the cpu graph ?
<anom01y> SiDi, im in CPU graph properties
<SiDi> Okey
<SiDi> set it to LED, and give me a screeny :D
<anom01y> 90%
<anom01y> I'll try again ?
<SiDi> use imageshack please
<SiDi> DCC file sending is a buggy thing :]
<anom01y> I installed imageshack, now I have something called photo-upload
<anom01y> SiDi, what is imageshack ?
<SiDi> http://imageshack.us
<anom01y> uploading...
<anom01y> http://images.google.ca/images?q=ubuntu%20cpu%20graph&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi
<anom01y> http://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotfvn.png
<anom01y> its the panel on the right
<anom01y> the blue box
<SiDi> oh
<anom01y> one sec I will give you another image
<SiDi> maybe theres a bug with vertical panels
<anom01y> http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/3475/screenshot1g.png
<SiDi> panels were partially rewritten in 4.6 and theres a lot of work going on it right now
<Ben_Cs> hello
<anom01y> that blue box gets bigger/smaller according to the cpu usage (I think)
<Ben_Cs> anyone upgraded to 4.6.1
<Ben_Cs> ?
<anom01y> but none of the options for it do anything including changing colors
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, i did, it works fine
<anom01y> maybe  I should upgrade ?
<SiDi> anom01y, hm
<anom01y> hopefully xfce stays lightweight!
<SiDi> how it is moving with the LED mode ?
<anom01y> that is the LED mode
<anom01y> all modes are the same and do nothing
<SiDi> So its only either full or as you showed on the last screen ?
<anom01y> yeah it moves around
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: so did i. from the repo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/jerome-guelfucci/ppa/ubuntu         but it removed some packages such as: xubuntu-desktop, thunar etc. although thunar works just fine. WTF?
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, you on intrepid ?
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, aptitude search thunar, show me the output
<anom01y> SiDi, when I had kubuntu 8.04 with xfce installed it worked fine.
<anom01y> but now that I've installed xubuntu 9.04 its not working
<SiDi> anom01y, it works fine on my computer, with vertical panel too :]
<SiDi> anom01y, it looks like its in 'No history' mode instead of 'LED'
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: i'm on hardy LTS
<anom01y> ahhh
<anom01y> SiDi,
<anom01y> in the horiz panel it works
<anom01y> in the ver. panel it doesnt
<SiDi> anom01y, hm, maybe its a 4.6.0 bug that was fixed in 4.6.1 then
<SiDi> anom01y, if you feel like trying 4.6.1, check http://ppa.launchpad.net/jerome-guelfucci/ppa/ubuntu out
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184566/
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, was your 8.04 a default install ? :/
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, please reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<anom01y> yeah in the verticle panel its that blue box but when I move it to the horizontal panel it works
<SiDi> anom01y, your window manager is an emerald theme right ?
<anom01y> SiDi, yes
<SiDi> okey :)
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: 8.04 as comes from xubuntu site. installing xubuntu-desktop says will remove some packages. won't it downgrade from the newest packages of xfce 4.6.1?
<SiDi> i though : i dont know this xfwm theme
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, please paste what packages it says it will remove
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, im not sure anyone tested the PPA on hardy actually :x its more meant for jaunty
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: it actually doesn't say about removing but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184570/
<SiDi> okey, Ben_Cs
<anom01y> well I may try the upgrade
<SiDi> its because the old settings manager from 4.4 was removed
<anom01y> hopefully it fixes that problem
<SiDi> and now its replaced by the 4.6.x one
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: i upgraded to 4.6.0 from xfce.org site. and then to 4.6.1 from a private repo
<SiDi> anom01y, yeh. If it doesnt, come in #xfce, and we'll see what we can do
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, then there is nothing i can do
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: but is my system ok?
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, its like going from gnome 2 to gnome 3, of course stuff will break if the package maintainers didnt ensure it wouldnt
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, yeh, but xfce is messed up
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: massed up in what manner? crashes?
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, you should never use website packages when there is a PPA, and if you want a PPA for a LTS while you have the same feature from upgrading, you should upgrade
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, in the manner that many packages changed from 4.4 to 4.6
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: what's PPA?
<SiDi> xubuntu-desktop lists the xfce packages for XFCE 4.4, and some are just force-removed by xfce 4.6
<MikeChelen> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<SiDi> PPA = private repository from jerome that you used
<anom01y> Sidi how do I get 4.6.1 ?
<SiDi> anom01y, if you feel like trying 4.6.1, check http://ppa.launchpad.net/jerome-guelfucci/ppa/ubuntu out
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: the packages that were upgraded from 4.4 to 4.6 i installed them manually from intrepid repos
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, not from intrepid's repository. Definately not. They are NOT in this repository.
<SiDi> !info xfce4 hardy
<anom01y> main, multiverse, restricted, or universe ?
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2 (hardy), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<SiDi> anom01y, none of them. You need to add this repository. Read https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart?action=show for instructions
<anom01y> I have xubuntu 9.04
<anom01y>  I need an account for that
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: ok. is there a way (besides reinstalling the pc) to move to a not massed up xfce 4.6.1 on LTS?
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, i recommand you to remove any custom repository, to go to shell, to remove --purge every xfce package, and to reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, just using jerome's PPA would be the best way. If you installed 4.6.0 from the website, theres nothing we can do for you :/
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: i did install 4.6 from website. oh well...
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, you should never install a whole desktop environment from the web ;) thats only for people who want to test in a sandbox or who want to package it for their own distro ;)
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: at the time i didn't see a repo for lts
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, then you should expect the upgrade to fail and do it really if you're ok with losing your system; )
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: i think i'll wait for the next LTS (10.04) hopefully it'll fix things up
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, if you want your  system to work after you left this session, you kinda should fix it now ;)
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, why dont you upgrade to 9.04 by the way ?
<SiDi> its better than backporting packages to the LTS
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: cause there's a faulty package "libsmbclient" in 9.04 and i don't know how to backport to the version that is in 8.04
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, what happens when you reinstall thunar ?
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, is the problem with libsmbclient reported on launchpad ?
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: yes. it kicked bounces back to debian packages
<Ben_Cs> i mean it's even a debian problem
<SiDi> I see
<SiDi> so, what does "sudo apt-get install thunar" say ?
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: i can reinstall the package "thunar" without objection
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> do it then :)
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: just did :)
<SiDi> then please show me "aptitude search xfce4"
<SiDi> so that we can check you get all the 4.6 stuff
<Ben_Cs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184579/
<SiDi> sudo aptitude install xfce4 ;)
<SiDi> aptitude search xfdesktop
<SiDi> aptitude search xfwm
<SiDi> you need to check you have those two installed
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: i have an "i" next to them
<SiDi> ok
<SiDi> it should work then :p
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: you think 10.04 LTS will put everything in proper order?
<SiDi> depends on debian, honnestly
<SiDi> they should have the time, in 11 months, though
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: ok. thank you very much 4 helping me :)
<SiDi> youre welcome :P
<Ben_Cs> nighty night
<SiDi> next time you want to introduce entropy on your system, please join irc before ;)
<SiDi> night, Ben_Cs
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: good advice :)
<Ben_Cs> bye
<anom01y> SiDi, perfect! the cpu graph works !
<SiDi> Great :]
<anom01y> and I'd imagine many other problems are fixed also !
<SiDi> a few ones, yeh
<anom01y> good deal I like that Linux is getting better and better every time
<anom01y> well
<anom01y> I just run ubuntu so I wouldn't know anything
<SiDi> What do you mean ? If linux gets better, ubuntu too :]
<anom01y> well I can tell you, I've installed Linux on 3 of my frineds computers
<anom01y> 4, sorry
<anom01y> (ubuntu), and they are all pretty happy, its spreading pretty fast.
<anom01y> seems like most people just use their computer for the internet and thats about it
<anom01y> playing music
<anom01y> SiDi, do you know a good alternative to filelight ?
<anom01y> graphical file browser..
<MikeChelen> yeah my folks are happy with it as long as web browser & youtube work ;)
<SiDi> thunar :/
<SiDi> anom01y, why dont you use thunar, provided by default in xubuntu ?
<anom01y> I do
<anom01y> but I have several hard drives,
<anom01y> I guess I could use the plugins for the panel for disk size
<SiDi> oh, i see what filelight is
<SiDi> you can use baobab
<SiDi> its in gnome-utils though
<SiDi> still better than KDE dependencies
<anom01y> wow thats alot of packages is it ok to install them all ?
<anom01y> for just the one program I think I will skip installing all that
<SiDi> if you'd seen the amount of packages installed by filelight... :D
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184593/
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2009-05-31
<pc-illiterate> hello
<pc-illiterate> happy saturday
<pc-illiterate> anyone wanna help a newb pc builder with a problem ?
<SiDi> Whats up pc-illiterate ?
<pc-illiterate> my pc posts.... but.....
<pc-illiterate> i try to boot from cd to install micro xp....vid goes off. no problem booting xubuntu live cd though
<pc-illiterate> want to set up a dual boot but i cant :(
<pc-illiterate> new psu....used mobo....everything else worked fine in (dont laugh) dell system
<pc-illiterate> also new used cpu..... mixed mem manufactureers
<pc-illiterate> cant figure it out. i feel real dumb
<SiDi> I kinda dont understand :/
<pc-illiterate> does dell put a something in their hdd to only work with dell mobo ? its pissing me off i cant install an os
<pc-illiterate> ok....
<SiDi> what is micro xp ?
<pc-illiterate> after post.....press any key to boot from cd...i do that...then it says ' analysing system config' and then screen goes black
<SiDi> "<pc-illiterate> i try to boot from cd to install micro xp" what CD, and what is micro xp ?
<pc-illiterate> its a stripped down version of microjunk xp pro
<SiDi> and what the hell is microjunk xp pro ? :/
<pc-illiterate> lol. microsoft
<pc-illiterate> i see.... no winblows mentioning in here ?
<SiDi> Its not that
<SiDi> that microjunk xp pro, correct me if i'm wrong
<SiDi> It's completely illegal, right ?
<pc-illiterate> no idea. i use a legal key but its missing all bloatware
<pc-illiterate> super fast...great for gaming
<pc-illiterate> i have 11 processes running instead of the usual 20+
<SiDi> I suggest you read : http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#unlawful
<SiDi> The guys at ##windows channel should be able to say if this is legal or not, but i highly doubt it.
<SiDi> Also, this channel is for xubuntu support, not for windows installations support (thats in ##windows too)
<pc-illiterate> ok then. thanks anyway
<pc-illiterate> well i cant install any OS...thought i could find some help
<SiDi> Not for something that is blatently not legal :]
<pc-illiterate> my key....should be totally legal
<SiDi> Did you ever read Microsoft Windows's EULA ?
<pc-illiterate> like anyone does
<SiDi> You're kinda not allowed to modify / distribute it. And the guys there, unless it comes from microsoft.com, are not allowed to distribute it. So it is illegal
<SiDi> I don't read EULAs. I refuse them as they pop up, and i get the software reimbursed, when i have to read an EULA.
<pc-illiterate> well sidi... have a good weekend
<Devilsprey99> anyone here knows how to work with network manager 0.7 in xubuntu 8.04
 * SiDi really doesn't remember how it was back there.
<Devilsprey99> I have installed it but i want it to work the way it does in intrepid
<Devilsprey99> any suggestions or links plz
<SiDi> Devilsprey99, try #ubuntu
<SiDi> more people at such a late hour
<Devilsprey99> thanks
<je||y> why does this channel only have 60 compared to ubuntu's 1400?
<spectre> a spreadsheet for xubuntu ?
<spectre> no openoffice please
<spectre> gnumeric is already installed ,ops ;)
<tyranos> hi i m new to xfce but using gnome for long time now . and want to ask why my xfce panel keeps freezing some time and not showin that it is supposed to ?
<tyranos> if there is some known issues with it , i tried 3 docks for gnome but none was so stable as the gnome-panel
<JackVermicelli> Hiyas
<JackVermicelli> Could anyone tell me how I can kill apt-get, since I closed the terminal when I couldn't find a way to accept the license when I tried to install java?
<JackVermicelli> Attempting to close it through the process manager just kills the process manager.
<Carlis> hi
<Carlis> Does Xubuntu have system restore ?
<Carlis> I need help
<Carlis> anybody can help me ??
<Carlis> #ubuntu
<Carlis> hi
<Carlis> I need help
<Carlis> help me
<Carlis> noboy here ?
<Carlis> hi
<Carlis> I need help
<anom01y> what is a good messenger program for xfce /
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im trying to install the win drivers w/ndis and for whatever reason when I do ndiswrapper -i driver.inf I get no such file/dir found in ndis blah blah blah..how could I fix this issue?
<je||y> pidgin doesnt work on xfce?
<anom01y> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3734/screenshot1q.png
<GINZ> HI
<GINZ>  I have been installing LAMP and got to the stage of "In Firefox enter the address http://localhost/phpinfo.php. It should show the PHP Version info page."
<GINZ> I get a panel asking what do I want Firefox to do with the file?  Open with (browse)  or save the file
<GINZ>  checked "Open with ff" and got
<GINZ> got error ""could not be open because the associates helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences"
<GINZ> Any advice please?
<anom01y> how do I get a wireless printer working on Xubuntu (its plugged into a computer with WinXP and file/printer sharing turned on)
<anom01y> xfce's "deafult printer"  settings show no network options, and 192.168.0.1:631 does not work (cups)
<anom01y> even though cups is installed
<anom01y> duh (its 127.0.0.1 not 192.168.0.1 )   my fault sorry guys
<xxubuntu> hey
<xxubuntu> how do i get my multimedia buttons to work in xubuntu?
<xxubuntu> can anyone here tell me a little about lirc?
<themad> hi
<themad> I have a problem with xubuntu 9.04. The mouse is invisible! I can move it, click, open applications with it, but I don't accually see mouse pointer, so I don't know where it is.
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> SiDi here?
<SiDi> heya
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: hi
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: i took your advice
<SiDi> which one ? :P Upgrade ?
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: my xfce was a total mess. so i reinstalled 8.04.2 from backup and installed xfce 4.6.1 from repos.
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: using remastersys it was a quickie
<SiDi> okeyz
<SiDi> and it works fine ?
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: perfect :)  i even noticed new design features which i didn't have because of upgrading before not from repos
<themad> could anyone help me? :)
<Ben_Cs> SiDi: anyhow, just wanted to thank you again. Bye :)
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, thanks ;)
<SiDi> themad, what is the issue ?
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, thank jeromeg in #xfce too ;)
<SiDi> Ben_Cs, its his repository
<themad> I have a problem with xubuntu 9.04. The mouse is invisible! I can move it, click, open applications with it, but I don't accually see mouse pointer, so I don't know where it is.
<SiDi> themad, that looks like a driver problem :/
<SiDi> themad, you never changed the cursor theme before, by the way ?
<themad> no, its clean install
<themad> also it didnt work on livecd.
<SiDi> Alright
<SiDi> What graphic card do you have ?
<themad> it's a notebook by the way (fujitsu siemens amilo pro v3515)
<themad> its via chrome, please stand by for lspci ;)
<themad> via technologies VN896
<themad> [CHROME 9 HC]
<SiDi> its a VIA card ? :O
<themad> indeed :/
<SiDi> Well, there we go : you're lacking GPU drivers :P
<themad> i think it has the worst compability with linux :P
<SiDi> Indeed.
<themad> maybe you know a name of package that i have to install?
<SiDi> Hm, i guess you should file a bug against the opensource generic driver in launchpad
<SiDi> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<SiDi> Try this one, but i think you're already on it :p
<themad> let me see ;)
<SiDi> you can try to find a more recent of it on the web too, but its risky :P
<themad> yes i have it installed.
<SiDi> show me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<SiDi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<themad> i tried to look on google, but i didnt find anything interesting
<themad> it'll take a while, i dont have internet on this computer.
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> just give me the name of  the GPU driver in xorg.conf then :P
<SiDi> Section "Device", there should be a Driver "...."
<SiDi> i want .... :)
<themad> Configured Video Device
<themad> Indentifier "Configured Video Device"
<themad> and nothing more
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> HM im really not a VIA expert, eheh
<themad> SiDi: after 3 years of having this laptop i have to say: nor am i :/
<SiDi> Try to add :  Option "HWCursor" "off"
<SiDi> below Identifier line
<themad> problem parsing the config file, when added.
<SiDi> huh
<themad> are you sure of this 4 " signs?
<SiDi> Do you have a way to send me your xorg.conf
<SiDi> yeh i am :P
<themad> yeah, sure :)
<themad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184844/
<themad> at last! :D
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184852/
<SiDi> Try this :P
<themad> i change it exacly like you did before..
<themad> *changed xO
<themad> *xP
<SiDi> ok
<SiDi> then.. "SWCursor" "on"
<themad> but maybe ill try copy-paste
<SiDi> thats ok if you're sure you didnt do any typo ^_^
<themad> ok ;]
<themad> thank you VERY MUCH!
<themad> it works now :)
<themad> i owe you one ;)
<SiDi> hehe good to hear
<SiDi> themad, your mouse might lag a little when your CPU is very busy, though
<SiDi> you're using a software rendered mouse now
<themad> the important thing is that it work ;)
<SiDi> themad, by the way : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome#Problems%20and%20solutions
<SiDi> Just noticed when i thought i'd add it to the wiki
<themad> thank you :)
<cs_1032> Hello! I have installed Xubuntu 9.04 and managed to automount my second partition to /media/sda5 with the help of pysdm. But it's "read only"... :-/ How to fix that?
<SiDi> you're welcome themad
<SiDi> cs_1032, you should use /etc/fstab for auto mounting
<SiDi> show me how your fstab is at the moment, cs_1032
<csongor_> the relevant line is
<csongor_> SiDi: "/dev/sda5                                  /media/sda5     vfat         defaults                    0  0  "
<SiDi> I see, its a vfat
<csongor_> yes VFAT
<SiDi> by default i think only the user with UUID 0 (ie. the root user) has write rights
<csongor_> yes, the root can write
<SiDi> try to replace default by user,auto,rw,exec
<SiDi> if really it doesnt let you write with that, i wont be able to help :) no vfat partition under hand
<csongor__> SiDi?
<SiDi> hey
<knome> csongor__, 12:10  SiDi: try to replace default by user,auto,rw,exec
<SiDi> internet down ?
<SiDi> knome, :p
<csongor__> yep... some more problems :-)
<SiDi> Im frustrated by gstreamer
<csongor> SiDi: doesn't work :-(
<SiDi> csongor, try in #ubuntu for some folks with vfat disks then ;) I stopped using them a while ago :/
<chris_debian> Hi, all.  I booted my PC this morning and my sound has died. I've checked the mixer settings and the physical speaker connection.  Anyone know why it may have just "dropped-out"?
<SiDi> Hi chris_debian
<SiDi> Did you install GNOME/KDE/any PulseAudio depending application the last time you used your computer ?
<SiDi> Did you change the langage of your desktop during last session ?
<SiDi> Do you mind checking if pulseaudio is running with "ps aux | grep pulseaudio" ?
<The-Kernel> SiDi I noticed that pulseaudio is running on my system....
<The-Kernel> but I use ALSA
<SiDi> Xubuntu runs very well with pulseaudio purged :)
<SiDi> I had trouble with jaunty + pulse installed by ubuntu-desktop, it wouldn't let me control my volume when not using PA
<sTEPPZOR> hey mates.. i seem to have a problem and hopes that someone here could help me. Im having issus tying to get static ip on eth0
<SiDi> Hello sTEPPZOR
<sTEPPZOR> hi
<SiDi> Do you try to do it via /etc/network/interfaces or via the graphical user interface ?
<sTEPPZOR> etc/network..
<chris_debian> SiDi: Sorry for the delay.  Was the Pulseaudio question for me/
<SiDi> chris_debian, yes
<SiDi> sTEPPZOR, alright
<sTEPPZOR> ive stopped the network service.. nano /etc/network/interfaces.. and auto eth0, iface eth0 inet static, address and so
<chris_debian> Pulseaudio is running, but I also have ALSA. I've heard bad things about PA.
<sTEPPZOR> and then starte network service again but still notinh
<chris_debian> SiDi: Is PA a dependency, could I try to remove it?
<SiDi> sTEPPZOR, http://paste.ubuntu.com/185022/
<SiDi> sTEPPZOR, change the IPs to what you need, then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and tell me the output please
<SiDi> chris_debian, you can safely remove it ;)
<chris_debian> Phew.  I used to have a Gnome based system, maybe that's why it's still here. I wondered why it's suddenly causing issues.  Removing.....2 secs....
<SiDi> its auto started by GNOME apps like Totem, if installed
<SiDi> and then it can mislead some apps, especially those who were already running and using sound via the alsasink of Gstreamer
<sTEPPZOR> hmm
<chris_debian> SiDi: Removing, as we speak.  Do I need to do anything to ALSA to make it happy, again?
<SiDi> chris_debian, install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<SiDi> it contains extra codecs that you might need
<chris_debian> Cheers, SiDi. will do.
<SiDi> apart from that, just give it chocolate, flowers, travels to paris, the usual stuff
<sTEPPZOR> WARNING: ifup -a is disabled in favour of NetworkManager. Set ifupdown:managed=false in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-setting.conf
<SiDi> sTEPPZOR, you may have to manually shutdown network manager
<sTEPPZOR> okey?
<SiDi> sTEPPZOR, on next boot, it shouldnt start since your /etc/network/interfaces will not be default
<chris_debian> SiDi: If I install xubuntu-restricted-extras, Pulse is a dependency.
<sTEPPZOR> okey.. so ill just restart the comp and thats it?
<SiDi> chris_debian, oh, really ? :| install ffmpeg and gstreamer0.10 "bad" and "ugly" plugins then :)
<SiDi> sTEPPZOR, normally yes
<sTEPPZOR> okey
<chris_debian> I HAVE SOUND!!!! Bloody Pulseaudio!
<sTEPPZOR> as i recall after som few hours now ive allready done that but still wont let me have static ip.. but ill try rebooting again
<chris_debian> Cheers, SiDi
<SiDi> chris_debian, you're welcome ;)
<chris_debian> Top man!
<sTEPPZOR> okey.. its wierd now with static ip but now my wierless inet wont work?
<SiDi> sTEPPZOR, if you also have a wireless network you should put it in interfaces too
<sTEPPZOR> ahh okey..  the thing is i want to share my wireless inet connection trough eth0 using firestarter
<sTEPPZOR> know how to do that?:P
<sTEPPZOR> no help there?
<SiDi> hm
<sTEPPZOR> im getting ann error when starting it.. "Warning: Could not determine new DNS settings for DHCP, Keeping old configuration, Failed to start DHCP server"
<SiDi> If you want to use eth + wlan at the same time, its over my knowledge :p
<SiDi> You should try #ubuntu, its exactly the same stuff for network
<sTEPPZOR> tried there.. no one answers me :(
<sTEPPZOR> :P
<SiDi> Well, i dont know firestarter and iptables at all so.. :P
<SiDi> But you can check the wiki for how to connect to wifi via /etc/network/interfaces
<SiDi> if you always use the same wifi access point it'll do the trick, and you'll only have the routing issues to solve
<SiDi> as for the DHCP server, you dont need any on your machine if you use static IPs
<sTEPPZOR> Well wifi trough DHCP works
<SiDi> and you can set the machines connected to yours to use OpenDNS to avoid having a DNS configuration headache
<sTEPPZOR> then i want to share that connection with eth0 to a local network
<sTEPPZOR> but the program gives me a DNS error
<sTEPPZOR> ive now shared the connection from wlan0 to eth0 and about to try on my local computer to get from the shared connection.. but since im not running a DHCP server? what settings and so on do i need? what is the gateway and so one?
<sTEPPZOR> hmm it says local only :(
<sTEPPZOR> i thought firestarter came with a DHCP server? or am i wrong?
<sTEPPZOR> what is the default setting for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces? i cant remember
<Jollino> hello all, i'm trying to get the latest xubuntu to correctly use the screen on a hercules ecafe netbook. the screen is 800x480, and by default xubuntu uses 800x600 (with the bottom 120 pixels not being visible, but things still 'go there'). i created a 800x480 modeline with cvt/gcf and gave it to xrandr, but it keeps using the 'extra' screen too. is there a way to tell it "the screen ends here"? :D
<anom01y> anyone know how to configure a printer that is shared from a Mircorost XP computer (host) ?
<anom01y> I have tried the cups configuration (127.0.0.1:631), and added a MS shared printer there, when asked for the device URL I tried smb://computername/printersharename   but nothing seems to work.
<sTEPPZOR> 127.0.0.1 is local host?
<anom01y> I have even tried smb://ipaddress/printersharename   and that doesnt work.
<anom01y> yes
<sTEPPZOR> you cant use 127.0.0.1
<anom01y> sTEPPZOR, it works   127.0.0.1:631  =   localhost:631
<sTEPPZOR> hmm okei
<anom01y> sTEPPZOR, I also had this same shared printer working prior to completely upgrading my Linux box, but since I've lost everytthin I can
<anom01y> 't remember the address for the printer, or how I configured it.
<anom01y> I know it works because I just set up another windows XP computer on this same printer (wirelessely)
<sTEPPZOR> well cant you just check the windows computer and find the adress for the network printer there?
<anom01y> its \\semplehome\Printer
<anom01y> but windows uses the \\ format;
<sTEPPZOR> dammit.. now it says my eth0 isnt ready. Aborting.. im getting tierd of this now
<sTEPPZOR> *banging my head aginst the wall*
<anom01y> I forgot file/printer sharing is port 139
<anom01y> I think thats my solution brb
<sTEPPZOR> ait
<SiDi> Jollino, if you _only_ put your mode in xorg.conf, it should use it , afaik
<sTEPPZOR> well i be dammned.. it worked :P
<sTEPPZOR> DARRRH
<sTEPPZOR> im getting pissed off
<SiDi> sTEPPZOR, you should ask in #ubuntu, really :] Or at worse post on the forum with a detailled explanation of what you want to do
<SiDi> last time i wanted to mess with network it took me a while to get my "router" running, and there was no DHCP/DNS, and no wifi
<SiDi> !info libgstreamer0.10-dev
<ubottu> libgstreamer0.10-dev (source: gstreamer0.10): GStreamer core development files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.22-1 (jaunty), package size 654 kB, installed size 2576 kB
<SiDi> !info libnotify-dev
<ubottu> libnotify-dev (source: libnotify): sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 116 kB
<sTEPPZOR> anyone here care yo help me?
<Slonkie> !question | sTEPPZOR
<ubottu> sTEPPZOR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sTEPPZOR> Ive connected to a wireless router that have a internet connectio to it. But i cant browes the internet or ping any pages... anyone know a solution?
<SiDi> heya Slonkie
<SiDi> sTEPPZOR, can you ping IPs ?
<Slonkie> Hi SiDi :).
<SiDi> sTEPPZOR, you may have to read wiki.ubuntu.com 's pages about IPTABLES, by the way
<sTEPPZOR> ive read that
<sTEPPZOR> hmm
<sTEPPZOR> iptables?
<sTEPPZOR> no i cant ping IPs
<SiDi> then iptables, yeh
<sTEPPZOR> okei
<sTEPPZOR> well i cant find anything on iptables there
<sTEPPZOR> wait
<sTEPPZOR> forgetit :P
<sTEPPZOR> well tha didnt ake
<sTEPPZOR> make me any smarter..
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/Firewall
<SiDi> i didnt look into the wiki for a while
<SiDi> but these are the ones i used, i think
<sTEPPZOR> Im also getting a "Ignoring unknow interface wlan0=wlan0"
<sTEPPZOR> thank god
<sTEPPZOR> i managed to fix it
<jimisrvrox> hey guys Ive got this rt2500.inf installed w/ndis but nm is not seeing anything and it is not in hardware drivers either im lost as to what to do next..
<sTEPPZOR_> ive configured the iptables.. ive managed to get my inet back on my laptop ive forwared the wlan0 connection to eth0 connection and masqed it
<sTEPPZOR_> then ive managed to set a static ip on the desktop computer that will recive the shared connection from the linux computer
<sTEPPZOR_> but i cant use inet on it
<sTEPPZOR_> only local..
<sTEPPZOR_> inet >wlan0 to eth0 |-----switch-----| to another computer on the local network. (but inet wont work on it) just trying to put it in simple words :P
#xubuntu 2010-05-31
<slow-motion> n8
<ApsleyGuy> hello first time trying this
<ApsleyGuy> new user to ubuntu and have lots of questions to bore someone with
<ApsleyGuy> how do i ask someone a question
<magik> yo
<steven> How do I disable my touchpad in Xubuntu?
<alkisg_web> What's the correct package to install xubuntu? `apt-get install xubuntu-desktop` or `apt-get install xfce4`?
<bazhang> the former, if you mean from a gnome or kde install
<sky_> hello, is anyone there?
<alkisg_web> Thank you bazhang, I meant from a non-gui system (e.g. from the server installation)
<visitor1> what filesystem uses a dvd rom?
<visitor1> gam server is again playing up and i guess i need to modify the default settings
<TheSheep> visitor1: iso 9660
<visitor1> thanks TheSheep
<iamm> hi my network manager status was disconnected but i was able to surf the internet, anyone could help me?
<slow-motion> hi
<_Anthony> hello
<knome> hey charlie-tca, sent you email about vbox usb in lucid
<charlie-tca> Got it, too. Thanks
<knome> np
<charlie-tca> I can't believe it is that easy!
<knome> did it work?
<charlie-tca> Haven't tried yet. I had to try to recover 40GB data from a windows system that crashed
<knome> ahh, okay
<knome> i'm not sure if you have to, but you might have to update the usb driver on windows as well
<knome> (the usb controller)
<charlie-tca> No, I slaved the drive in and did the recovery in xubuntu
<knome> no, i meant the usb in vbox :P
<charlie-tca> oh. Okay
<knome> but if possible, try without updating first, and see if it works
<knome> and tell me the results
<knome> i could blog about it, but want to be sure if you need that step or not
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will try to do that today
<knome> also, can i pm you?
<knome> i need assistance in understanding english *correctly*
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> of course
<Kangarooo> i want to make xubuntu accesible with one user name from other computers or at least by 2 user names from 2 pcs. as ive read in http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5229232&postcount=458 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4963842&postcount=1 its not anymore possible since theres no login settings as they used to be
<Kangarooo> is it now possible to make XDMCP work?
<knome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471703
<Sysi> great, now i can use that too
<Kangarooo> hmm ok that worked at least. ill try that again on anothere system on one system it didnt work good- showed only terminal (maybe becouse i messed up /etc/gdm/gdm.schemas tryng to get it work)
<Kangarooo> Sysi: if ull try that now tell me also if all showed fine.
<wendigu> :0
<wendigu> finally ;]
<wendigu> any1 alive ?
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slow-motion> bye
<Kangarooo> xubuntu using any kind of compositing
<Kangarooo> ?
<vinnl> Kangarooo, not by default
<Sysi> settings → window manager tweaks
<Kangarooo> ah yes found thx
<owen1> i want to replace the nm-applet with wicd. how to make sure nm-applet will not run on boot?
<vinnl> owen1, I think you can install BootUp-Manager
<knome> owen1, if you install wicd, nm-applet will be removed
<owen1> knome: without installing bootup-managerL
<owen1> ?
<owen1> another question -
<owen1> is WEP shared/restricted means 40/128-bit key or 128-bit Passphrase?
<knome> owen1, yes, as long as you install wicd from a repository
<owen1> (i use wicd on one laptop and nm-applet on another)
<knome> owen1, i've no idea, but you shouldn't use WEP if possible
<Sysi> wep is mostly just for look
<owen1> Sysi: what should i use?
<Sysi> wpa
<owen1> ok. i see 3 options for wpa
<owen1> TKIP,
<owen1> AES
<owen1> [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]
<owen1> knome: i installed wicd, reboot, and i see both nm-applet and wicd.
<knome> owen1, sudo apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-gnome
<owen1> ok
<steven__> I have installed xubuntu 10.04 on my dell mini 10. best flavor of ubuntu i've tried so far. video is kinda sad though. Can anyone help?
<Sysi> sad?
<steven__> yeah, choppy when i watch vlc or mplayer. choppy even when scrolling in FF
<steven__> glxgears shows frame rates dropping to 35-40 when watching video
<steven__> flash works, but choppy as well. I can stream radio through pandora, but youtube is pretty bad
<vinnl> Have you checked whether restricted drivers are available?
<Sysi> flash is pretty bad, netbooks aren't any high-end machines
<steven__> yeah, there is not. there was a fix for ubuntu 9.04 which fixed resolution, but was still slow/choppy. I have not seen any drivers for 10.04
<steven__> for sure they are not high end machines. I thought i'd give ubuntu a shot. had it on an old laptop and loved it. I was able to play videos fine with xp. I really don't want to go back to that though.
<steven__> i installed driconf to try to disable vblank but am totally lost on how to do this.
<wendigu> c-c-c-combo breaker !
<wendigu> :0
<wendigu> not here
<wendigu> :<
<vinnl> :P
<wendigu> :)
<wendigu> u have also problems with jdownloader ? its workin very slow
<vinnl> I've never heard of the thing, but it sounds like a Java application, and Java applications have issues with performance more often
<wendigu> hmm
<MalkavianManiac> jdownloader is a java download client / accelerator
<wendigu> coz i was lookin for program to downloadin files from rapidshare etc. Found tucan but it didnt work
<wendigu> :)
<vinnl> I like the Firefox extension DownThemAll
<wendigu> use swiftfox instead :P
<wendigu> its based on firefox engine but a few times faster
<wendigu> hmm - be creative and tell me as many advantages linux have. Im writin bechelor work about administration using free sotfware and any helps will be helpful :)
<vinnl> There are many articles written on that, I recall a recent one from crunchbang.org I believe
<wendigu> hmm...advantages in network administration meanin, arguments "like-windows so moving on linux will be easy" or "faster" are not well enough :P
<vinnl> Search for better articles ;-)
<wendigu> ah i forgot - im lookin also for toplist of most well-known and best network hardware, found one ranking on spiceworks.com but its not very good - only 300 votes about :C
<wendigu> its hard to find something about it
<wendigu> if u find something tell me plox
#xubuntu 2010-06-01
<hexdump_> hey all!
<hexdump_> I got a lil question here.  I forget how to change it where I automatically login on xubuntu 9.10
<hexdump_> I went to system login screen and for some reason I couldn't unlock it to change it.
<ochosi> hexdump_, what do you mean?
<ochosi> click "unlock", enter your root-password and change it
<hexdump_> ochosi:  I want to login without typing in a password because I want to ssh into my headless box.
<cook_Worth_Blog> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<DishesAfricaUbun> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<dishespenguin> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<BbwBlog> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<penguinBbw> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<bbwbrownlinux> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<Worth_Sarah> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<WomanubuntuBbw> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<washlinux> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<Laundry_africa> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<Bbw_Washdishes> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<hexdump_> ochosi:  it's being stupid it won't let me
<ochosi> hexdump_, be a bit more specific, what's the problem?
<LinuxBrown> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<hexdump_> ochosi:  Ok, I when I try and click unlock nothing happens.  Simple as that.
<hexdump_> there has to be another method.
<kitchenShuttlewo> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<ochosi> hexdump_, yes, let me have a quick look
<hexdump_> ochosi:  thanks, I'm trying to figure it out as well.
<whoreSarahCook> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<freewashcook> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<worthfree> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<Ubuntu_laundry> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<WorthPenguin> /!\ BREAKING NEWS /!\ #ubuntu-women is hosting our annual WET T-SHIRT CONTEST!  For details -> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home
<dr4c4n> has anyone run into bug 546992 on xubuntu after lucid lynx and been able to find the hal upgrade in the -proposed sources?
<likemindead> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/d2f3f04e-6ccf-11df-91c8-00144feab49a.html
<likemindead> Dangit... wrong window; sorry.
<bardo_> hello to all. i have a intel 855 graphic driver, xubuntu 10.04 doesen'e work correctly with that hardware, does anyone knows a solution, is there any upgrade to resolve the problem?
<TheSheep> maybe check the forums, they usually have the best info
<mthorn> I recently installed 10.04 and once or twice a day, my left click stops working for about 5 minutes. After 5 minutes, my ability to left click comes back on it's own. I've tried killing every running application, but that doesn't fix the problem. I don't think it's hardware, because I've seen it while using an external mouse
<mthorn> is this a known bug? perhaps with a solution?
<knome> do you plug the mouse into an usb port? have you tried an another port?
<mthorn> knome, this is a laptop, so I've tried the touchpad and 1 usb port
<mthorn> I'll try the other the next time this happens.
<moetunes> or you could read dmesg to see if the fail gets logged
<Darth_Tux> morning all
<charlie-tca> !hi | Darth_Tux
<ubottu> Darth_Tux: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Darth_Tux> :D
<Darth_Tux> charlie-tca: is it a big deal to "upgrade" from ubuntu to xubuntu
<charlie-tca> nope
<Sysi> install xubuntu-desktop
<Darth_Tux> will i need to manually remove stuff?
<charlie-tca> you can do it in terminal using "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Darth_Tux> doing it in synaptic atm
<charlie-tca> If you want a pure xubuntu environment, yes. But it is not necessary
<Darth_Tux> though i usually use terminal
<Sysi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Sysi> if you want
<Darth_Tux> Sysi: ty
<Darth_Tux> i will probably remove more than just that as well
<Darth_Tux> ubuntu seems a bit slow to me
<Sysi> how much RAM?
<Darth_Tux> 4G
<Sysi> DE shouldn't matter anything, but try
<Darth_Tux> I have used xubuntu, now using ubuntu, could just be my perception
<charlie-tca> New info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Sysi> i use xubu because i like it more
<Darth_Tux> 4G almost seems like overkill, but i also run a virtual machine a bit
<Darth_Tux> Sysi charlie-tca thanks for the help
<charlie-tca> no problem
<fm2209> I've got a big problem
<charlie-tca> !problem
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fm2209> I am using xfce with xmonad
<fm2209> ok sorry
<fm2209> When I log on in xfce, the desktop is there but there is no panel, so no system tray and conseguently no network-manager applet and no internet
<charlie-tca> You can manually add the connection to /etc/network/interfaces
<fm2209> I think I messed up something with the sessions, since I use a session with no xfwm4
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<fm2209> thanks I'll try it now
<charlie-tca> Without xfwm4, I don't know if you can get panels, can you?
<fm2209> yes you can
<fm2209> http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_XFCE
<fm2209> I've been using that setup for a year :P
<fm2209> anyway now it works, thanks!
<fm2209> going to the now-working pc
<astroboy> I've got a laptop, my volume keys work fine, but they don't when I am playing music with goggles music manager
<craigbass1976> WHat's this polkitd that keep eating up resources?
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: the policykit daemon, it *should* be able to be disabled safely unless you are utilizing security policies using it
<visitor1> what about the gam_srever?
<craigbass1976> I'm not running much for security anything on this box.  How would I know?
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: 'sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep -i pol' .... can you pastebin the output of that?
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: we should be able to go from there
<visitor1> its using often a lot of cpu power this gam_server and i wonder if deinstalling is a good idea?
<craigbass1976> http://pastebin.com/g4Sf6Q6R
<craigbass1976> maxamillion, ^^
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: do you have a command called 'chkconfig'? try 'sudo chkconfig --list' and see if bash yells at you for it not being a known command
<craigbass1976> maxamillion, None; I remember it from my fedora days...   apt-get install chkconfig?
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: nope, sorry ... that turned out to be a goose chase :P .... it appears that polkitd is launched as an autostarted app
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: so just settings->Auto Start and then remove it
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: that *should* work
<maxamillion> (should being the operative term)
<craigbass1976> I thought chkconfig was something to turn things off at boot, rather than edit the rc.d stuff
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: right, it is
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: I thought polkitd was launched at boot, it apparently isn't
<craigbass1976> can I just get out of xfce, or have to reboot?
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: should work to just logout and log back in, or you can kill the process and just stay logged in
<craigbass1976> I also noticed this weekend that service apache restart is the preferred method, rather than /etc/init.d   True?
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: 'sudo killall polkitd'
<craigbass1976> Still running, according to top
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: yes, service is preferred
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: 'sudo killall -9 polkitd'
<maxamillion> it might need a little more of a kick in the pants
<craigbass1976> Oh, that's harsh... ;)
<craigbass1976> Really...  Still there.  Let me get out.  brb
<craigbass1976> maxamillion, still there.
<craigbass1976> /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd is what's running I guess, and root started it
<maxamillion> interesting
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: you might have to uninstall it ... but I honestly don't know what negative effects that might have on the system and polkit is pretty integrated these days
<Sysi> it appears in sessions & startup → autostart
<craigbass1976> Policykit Authentication Agent
<craigbass1976> It's off there
<maxamillion> Sysi: yeah, we already tried removing that but it still runs
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: did you try rebooting? I'm wondering if there's something else just running in the background that's not dying just from a log out
 * maxamillion hates offering up rebooting as a fix on a *nix system ... but meh
<craigbass1976> maxamillion, I did reboot; I've just killed it again (PID this time)
<craigbass1976> maxamillion, me too; someone told me I need to reboot my point of sale server every month, but couldn't tell me why.  "You're to used to windows" I said
<craigbass1976> polkitd is running again...  sheesh
<craigbass1976> what is this process actually doing, besides leaking?
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: well, its supposed to listen for events from apps that utilize pkcheck, pkexec, and pkaction then it checks policies in /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/ to find out if the user or group attempting to perform the action is authorized to do so
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: it just allows for fine grained policy control
<maxamillion> craigbass1976: its not supposed to leak :/
<Reixo> Hi
<Reixo> I want to download xubuntu on a laptop that I have (intel celeron 1,5 GHz, 192MB ram) and I'd like to know what version of xubuntu is reccommended
<Sysi> newest
<Sysi> 10.04
<Sysi> with that ram lubuntu or crunchbang could be better
<Reixo> Never heard of them.
<Reixo> But i'm looking for something that would run smooth on such a pc
<Reixo> I found some neat vids of Xubuntu.
<Sysi> you'd need 512mb RAM for xubuntu to run smoothly, though that processor is pretty powerful
<Reixo> Okay, oh, and can all of these ubuntu...versions...or mods....run all of the default ubuntu programs?
<Reixo> Gimp, wine etc.
<Sysi> of course
<Reixo> Basically it all works on the same terminal
<Reixo> I can't find a download on Lubuntu.net
<Reixo> Hope this isn't going off topic
<maxamillion> Reixo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.04.iso
<maxamillion> Reixo: its the "Get lubuntu" link on the right hand side of the page
<Sysi> or http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.04.iso.torrent
<maxamillion> Reixo: they apparently aren't hosting from lubuntu.net
<Reixo> Thanks alot!
<Sysi> (they should really stop calling xubuntu lightweight)
<Reixo> Oh and Sysi: Ubuntu wiki called xubuntu the light version of ubuntu.
<Reixo> Anyways, Thanks alot.
<astroboy> what is the terminal command to lock the screen?
<Sysi> xflock4
<astroboy> thanks.
<charlie-tca> Sysi: lightweight and low memory are not the same thing
<charlie-tca> Is lubuntu lightweight because it uses 30% less memory?
<Sysi> as i understant lightweight pretty much is lover memory
<Sysi> because that's the thing xubuntu is better than ubuntu
<Sysi> (xfce/gnome)
<charlie-tca> Well, compared to Ubuntu at 1GB of ram, I think a minumum of 256 is very lightweight
<knome> Sysi, lover memory? oh my...
<Sysi> does xubuntu actually run well on 256?
<charlie-tca> but lightweight also refers to the applications used, and the amount of memory and size of the cpu they work well with
<Sysi> knome: *should* be
<knome> Sysi, lower = vähemmän, lover = rakastaja
<charlie-tca> It does, if you do not open a bunch of windows at once. You have one application at a time running
<Sysi> knome: harhar
<knome> :P
 * likemindead doesn't dig LXDE.
<knome> likemindead, do you digg it then?
<likemindead> Negative.
<likemindead> Xfce > Openbox > GNOME
<Sysi> lxde is okay but bit limited/hard of course
<knome> Sysi, why "of course"
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does not actually aim for the lowest memory systems in use. We leave that to distros like dsl, crunchbang, puppy...
<knome> couldn't lightweight systems be easy to use?
<Sysi> they can
<Sysi> but that don't happen too often
<Sysi> *doesn't
<Sysi> but point taken, xubuntu don't fit really well for old systems, IMO
<knome> saying "of course" leaves the image that they can't be
<Sysi> never say never
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I tried running lubuntu in 192MB, and it was not any better than xubuntu at 256MB
<knome> charlie-tca, maybe we can think changing the memory requirement to something bigger than 256 now when ubuntu has 1GB
<Sysi> if any buntu would work with my old intel i'd try
<knome> charlie-tca, (i remember we had a discussion if 256 is good after all)
<Sysi> if it has tested to be, let it be
<charlie-tca> We could, but if it will install and run one-two applciations per the strategy document, it is not needed to be changed
<Sysi> ubuntu wasn't good with 512MB at least, xubuntu was
<charlie-tca> Sysi: which makes Xubuntu "lightweight". We compare directly to Ubuntu
<Sysi> compared to ubuntu, xub is a bit more lightweight, but still not low-end business
<likemindead> Agreed, Sysi.
<likemindead> http://www.itwire.com/business-it-news/technology/39471-nearly-every-supercomputer-runs-linux
<likemindead> Sweet. :D
<Sysi> is it worthless to ask here about compiling kernel?
<Sysi> 2.6.34 compiling crashed my entire machine
<charlie-tca> Isn't 34 in maverick already?
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile probably won't tell you much you don't already know...
<charlie-tca> We have the maverick alternate images today
<Sysi> i just wonder is that common problem and how much older could work..
<Sysi> but maybe #elsewhere
<charlie-tca> There's always #ubuntu-kernel
<charlie-tca> Might ask in #ubuntu+1, too.
<Sysi> ahem, i'm compiling on ubuntu but actually i now need it to other machine
<Sysi> ubuntu worked of course (:) but fedora lacks that one driver from vanillakernel
<Reixo> Hi, since #lubuntu is dead, i'll ask a few questions here, is it okay?
<Reixo> First off: is it possible to install Lubuntu in windows, like you can install Ubuntu?
<Reixo> Or I need to burn in to a CD and boot it up that way?
<drizzt_> what is Lubuntu? it isn't supported distro
<Reixo> Lubuntu is ubuntu running LXDE desktop
<Sysi> i wouldn't recommend wubi-installation
<Reixo> I think that's correct
<charlie-tca> Reixo: I think you would have to have a "wubi" installer for it to install in windows, and I don't think they have one
<Reixo> Darn it.
<Reixo> I just uninstalled ubuntu 10.04
<Reixo> Or it was 9.x
<Reixo> But if I had some kind of Ubuntu installed, what would my Lubuntu install look like?
<Reixo> sudo apt-get lubuntu? :S
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Reixo> And then I will be able to delete the previous Ubuntu?
<Reixo> (Sorry if I'm asking too many questions)
<charlie-tca> drizzt_: lubuntu is now in the repositories. It is another dirivative distribution of Ubuntu using the lxde environment
<Reixo> When I install Lubuntu from Xubuntu for example. Will i need to partition my HDD again?
<Reixo> Or it will use Xubuntus partion
<charlie-tca> if you installed it using "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop", you will not partition, it will simply install along with what is there. You will be able to choose which desktop to use when signing in, I think.
<Reixo> Okay.
<Reixo> Thanks again.
<blue_anna> hey -- how involved is it to try out xfce on ubuntu? I mean to see the difference in speed too, not just to see what the xfce wm looks like :)
<Sysi> install xubuntu-desktop and choose at login to use it
<blue_anna> Sysi: thanks -- that's pretty simple :)
<charlie-tca> Sysi: thank you for all your time and help in here
<Sysi> you're welcome
<alesio> why can't i connect to msn on pidgin?
<dr4c4n> alesio: which version of pidgin?
<alesio> 2.6.6
<dr4c4n> try the latest release?
<dr4c4n> also I remember msn adding something to their login protocol at some point, whereupon, pidgin refused my connection, but I updated, and it worked thereafter...
<dr4c4n> hope that helps?
<alesio> ok. i will. thanks!
<dr4c4n> np, r u running xubuntu by any chance? that's what I had, and also you may have to download source, if apt package isn't the latest version, do you know how to do that?
<alesio> i'm running xubuntu. could that be the problem?
<alesio> i also have problems with hotmail
<dr4c4n> running xubuntu isn't a problem.
<dr4c4n> :)
<dr4c4n> the problem is most likely with your version of pidgin and the updated msn protocol for connecting to their network..
<alesio> :)
<alesio> i'll try the latest release then. do you know which one would that be??
<dr4c4n> looking at the pidgin site, it says 2.7.0, I'm not sure that's the *nix release..
<_Anthony> dr4c4n msn is usually backwards compatible no?
<_Anthony> and if you are aspecifying an older protocol
<_Anthony> it will use the older one
<dr4c4n> _Anthony: I had this same problem a while ago, and did a google search on it, other users of pidgin were having the same trouble till they updated to the latest version..
<dr4c4n> _Anthony: I just offered a suggestion, as that's what I did to fix my problem.. :)
<MalkavianManiac> !amsn
<dr4c4n> brb cracking my case, so to speak
<MalkavianManiac> amsn ---- A very nice MSN compatible messenger application. Works pretty much like its Windows based counterpart. Perfect for keeping in touch with those friends who have not yet seen the light.
<MalkavianManiac> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amsn
<_Anthony> i see
<_Anthony> it seems a bit odd that it would stop wrok
<_Anthony> working*
<drizzt_> how to use gigolo?
<drizzt_> it shows icon of resource but nothing happens whe i'm clicking it and i caanot fing it mounted anywhere
<dezza_k> hey all. When I go to Applications>System>language support, I get asked to install language support but it doesn't accept my password (which I know is right). Any ideas how to fix this?
<drizzt_> dezza_k, then it's wrong
<dezza_k> drizzt_, I have it in plaintext in a text editor, copied to the clipboard. It works when I paste it into a terminal using the sudo command, but no when I paste it into the gksu/gksudo window for language support
<drizzt_> dezza_k, run sudo gnome-language-support in terminal then
<dezza_k> drizzt_, dezza@Demetria:~$ sudo gnome-language-support
<dezza_k> sudo: gnome-language-support: command not found
<dezza_k> I have my suspicions that the language support is using gksu, when it should be using gksudo
<drizzt_> oh it's -selector
<dezza_k> that worked, thanks
<blue_anna> what is the name of that keyboard layout panel item?
<blue_anna> that things beautiful
#xubuntu 2010-06-02
<charlie-tca> keyboard layouts ?
<charlie-tca> nm
<MikeChelen> can anyone recommend a light weight dock bar? simdock?
<xubuntu069> Amazing!! impresionante!!!
<mike36454> how do i make a bootable USB drive in xubuntu, i want to install 10.4 ubuntu with my usb drive
<mike36454> i have 9.04 btw
<xubuntu069> use netbootin
<mike36454> is that a package or do you mean i should boot over my network?
<xubuntu069> select the usb stick, and iso image or dist
<xubuntu069> no, is a binary
<xubuntu069> you nedd mark the bit of exec
<xubuntu069> select your prefered lnx from de combo, and the application download automaticaly
<xubuntu069> your under stand me?, my english is so bad
<mike36454> not really, i think you are trying to tell me to use the update manager instead of redownloading
<mike36454> nm
<mike36454> i got the ISO already
<mike36454> i just need to put it on a USB drive in a bootable form
<mike36454> the ubuntu guide use a program that 9.04 xubuntu doesn't have and I have problems updating from 9.04
<xubuntu069> upgrade from xubuntu to ubuntu!.. mm
<xubuntu069> this is the question!
<xubuntu069> whith the netbootin you can reinstal whithout cd burning
<mike36454> o okay lol I am stupid
<mike36454> i googled it and i think you mean ubootin lol thank you very much
<xubuntu069> your welcome! good luck
<mike36454> what's the path for desktop..?
<xubuntu069> "/home/[user]/Desktop"
<mike36454> thanks
<mikubuntu> anybody having sound issues?  i seem to have lost sound ... flash video is working, but no sound .. was fine yesterday
<xubuntu069> pulse audio?
<mikubuntu> anybody having sound issues?  i seem to have lost sound ... flash video is working, but no sound .. was fine yesterday
<mikubuntu> i uninstalled pulseaudio and reinstalled it, din't fix it
<Patman023> Anyone here have a list (or link to a list) of the xubuntu repositories?
<Patman023> i installed over ubuntu and only GNOME stuff seems to pull up when i update...
<well_laid_lawn> Patman023: xubuntu and ubuntu use the same repos
<Patman023> any PPAs recommended then?
<well_laid_lawn> Patman023: it might be that the gnome stuff needs more updating?
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Patman023> true
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use any here :]
<Patman023> good to know none needed... thanks muchly!
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<edakiri> Is there a GUI for setting locale details? I wish to be able to set date format, especially.
<lighta> Hi guys, I wanna mousepad to edit a file on another computer by using ssh but I have this error : (mousepad:1803): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<cody-somerville> You have to use x-forwarding.
<Sysi> nano is easy program for command line
<lighta> ah nano that the name I was looking for, keep trying nemo...
<lighta> thx
<edakiri> lighta: /etc/alternatives/editor   .  can change its value with galternatives
<edakiri> i like jed because you can use the mouse with it in the console
<lighta> edakiri, what value should I put ?
<edakiri> lighta: a value of the editor you wish to use in the console. it is nano by default.  installing some other packages will automatically change it
<lighta> oh ok; I was thinking if I change it I could use mousepad with ssh
<edakiri> lighta: there is another 'alternative' link for visual editors.
<lighta> i'll work with nano is fine thx =)
<Sysi> according to this, does thunar support sftp mounting?
<Sysi> or do i use sshfs
<charlie-tca> Sysi: this ???
<charlie-tca> I don't think Thunar directly supports sftp. You could use gigolo, I think, or sshfs
<charlie-tca> or even sftp on the command line
<Sysi> oh yea, gigolo
<lighta> hi charlie-tca =)
<charlie-tca> Hello, lighta
<Sysi> i can connect but how do i browse files?
<Sysi> or transfer them
<charlie-tca> It should bring up thunar to browse them.
<Sysi> thunat don't like that uri
<Sysi> i just use sshfs
<lighta> I personally use dolphin
<lighta> with gigolo
<craigbass1976> How do I start up a vncserver on a stock lucid install?
<charlie-tca> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Kangarooo> to what package to post bug about xubuntu? xubuntu-settings ? bug is that Help icon in 10.04 in panel opens xubuntu-help.html and says Welcome to Xubuntu 9.10 :)
<charlie-tca> already known bug
<Kangarooo> ah ok. heres another for xfce4-panel . when put panel to be downside and to be hidden and a lot cpu is used then on mouse over first shows panel and every 1/5sec shows up each panel item. so in 1 sec its all ready.
<Kangarooo> with hidden i mean autohide. also for xfce4-panel when still in downside and autohiden and a lot cpu used then quicly moving mouse to panel and clicking fast applications and moving mouse away from panel then Applications panel shows up not from panel upper side but from panels downside (so that makes panel menu Applications unseenable) :)
<Kangarooo> want a video screen with this bug?
<charlie-tca> I want a bug filed with 'ubuntu-bug xfce4-panel'
<Reixo> Hey it's the annoying Lubuntu guy again. Why doesn't "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" work? :(
<Reixo> And the reason why I'm not on #lubuntu is because yesterday after 2 hours i was told to read.
<likemindead> You like LXDE?
<Sysi> it works for me
<Reixo> I'd like to try it.
<likemindead> I'm not a fan.
<Sysi> run: sudo apt-get update
<Reixo> I get "E: Couldn't find package lubuntu-desktop"
<likemindead> Feels like you're using Windoze 3.1 or something...
<Reixo> I'm an idiot.
<Kangarooo> Reixo: sudo aptitude reload && sudo aptitude install lubuntu-desktop
<Reixo> Not connected to the internet...
<Sysi> yeah, on modern machine damm fast
<Sysi> :D
<Kangarooo> Reixo: without internet u cant download :)
<Sysi> reload don't work
<Sysi> update like i said
<Sysi> oh wait, aptitude yeah
<Kangarooo> Sysi: ups not reload but update :)
<Reixo> How can I get my ubuntu to connect to a wireless network? all I know is the wep but it won't help...
<Reixo> Also running Ubuntu lucid lynx
<Reixo> On a fail safe graphics mode
<Sysi> click icon in panel
<Reixo> And..?
<Sysi> it shows network?
<Sysi> click, write passwd etc
<Reixo> I don't have that icon up there, wth.
<Sysi> alt+f2: nm-applet
<Reixo> Darn, it promted me back to the recovery menu, can i connect and update my ubuntu in the root shell with networking?
<Reixo> Also after that install lubuntu
<Sysi> sounds like you have other problems (also)
<Reixo> F it, i'll try booting it normally. Ubuntu normally runs like total garbage on that laptop
<Reixo> Okay finally booted it up, no, it doesn't show any connections.
<Reixo> Ahh i'm an idiot!
<Reixo> Fing great, Now it is stuck on 1 stage with the updating
<Reixo> rt2500pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 3 (-16)
<likemindead> How does Xubuntu 10.04 like it if you install Compiz? Anyone using it?
<likemindead> Bueller? Bueller?
<drizzt_> i wouldn't install compiz anywhere, ot's such a pile of shit
<charlie-tca> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lake> Hi guys, could anyone maybe try and help me with an issue where my pc reboots seemingly randomly?
<lake> I'm not really sure where to begin....
<lake> I guess logs will be a good idea, so I'll check there now
<likemindead> Could it be a hardware problem, lake?
<lake> likemindead, I'm not sure. I do have a pcmia wireless card that I recently installed.
<lake> And the syslog shows logs for connecting to a wireless network right before the crash
<lake> I don't really see any errors in the log though
<lake> oi, he left...
#xubuntu 2010-06-03
<cmd10noil> hi. Anyone got problem with Xubuntu 10 and Acer Notebook. Usb doesnt mount !!
<cmd10noil> if I try Xubuntu 9, usb works. With Xubuntu 10, not working.
<MalkavianManiac> please pastebin the output of tain -n 50 /var/log/syslog
<MalkavianManiac> tail -n 50 /var/log/syslog *
<cmd10noil> Anyone got usb problems on Xubuntu_10 ????
<drizzt_> cmd10noil, xubuntu 10 is one big problem
<drizzt_> even GDM isn';t working there
<cmd10noil> drizzt_, ok
<FFForever> Is there a simple way to get compiz + xfce without jumping through a load of hoops?
<lake> Does anyone here have experience with Gigolo? I'm having an issue where I can create a connection, but I can never view the directories or files from a connection...
<spvensko> can someone here please convince me to switch to xubuntu? i'm about this | | far from switching after gnome driving me crazy for the past few months
<Sysi> !xubuntu | spvensko
<ubottu> spvensko: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<FFForever> How can I have ubuntu rebuild my menu.lst?
<well_laid_lawn> FFForever: does   sudo update-grub   do it?
<FFForever> well_laid_lawn, I trashed it and update-grub does not put old items back in
<FFForever> I ended up deleting my good copy
<well_laid_lawn> FFForever: do you dual boot wiyh windows?
<well_laid_lawn> *with
<FFForever> windows and chrome os
<FFForever> I know ubuntu can/will write the menu file for me... I just don't really want to write it manually
<well_laid_lawn> if update grub doesn't do it then I don't know how
<FFForever> thanks anyways
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<well_laid_lawn> when you get one woking do a backup :]
<well_laid_lawn> *working
<well_laid_lawn> I should watch what I type not the movie...
<Balzac> ola penguinz
<Ongawezyrke> ola penguinz
<knome> !hi | Ongawezyrke
<ubottu> Ongawezyrke: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<knome> a-ha
<knome> :P
<knome> hello, ikonia
<ikonia> hi
<erxyz> Hi, I just discovered Xubuntu and wanted to try it out since my laptop has not much RAM, anyway, just wondering: does most softwares works just like on Ubuntu? For example I want to do some ruby + rails development
<Sysi> running programs is similar to ubuntu
<Sysi> same programs work
<erxyz> very good, thank you
<adarof> Couple of Question from a xfce newbie here
<adarof> hi
<adarof> I use the "Keyboards Layout" Applet - but If I logout/login, configuration (like hotkey for switching) is lost. I found same description at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1418047 but wondering if this is a known issue?!
<adarof> The other (more annoying) thing is, that xfce needs approximatly 60sec for logout. I think this is, if I had a kde application running during my session, but Im not sure. I found a description of the problem here http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6342 and are wondering if this "bug" is known by anyone?
<knome> adarof, if you have a kde application in your session, xfce needs to load the kde libraries the app needs, so it's taking longer to boot
<knome> adarof, do you save the session after you add the kb applet?
<adarof> knome: Okay, takes time to load....but to logout???
<adarof> knome: Ah okay, I saved this session now (with well configured keyboard-layout-applet. Will see this evening...thanks for hint!
<knome> adarof, right... logout. no idea. is it a clean install?
<adarof> not really. The computer itself yes, but I like to hold my $HOME ;-)
<adarof> Thus it could be some config stuff somewhere ...
<knome> adarof, yeah, some of those .-folders. i can't remember which were crucial to remove
<adarof> But okay. There is another question: I got used (from KDE) to have a bouncing application icon next to mouse, if i start a application and the window isnt yet open
<knome> uh?
<knome> right...
<knome> yeah
<adarof> this indicates e.g. that the hotkey was successfully pressed
<knome> there's no such thin in xfce
<knome> +g
<adarof> iis there sth like this in xfce?
<adarof> Bad luck, okay
<adarof> ;-)
<Sysi> it should show some thingy when it's loading something
<knome> well that would pretty much be overkill for a light de
<knome> Sysi, i wouldn't want it to be next to the cursor
<knome> maybe in the notification area or sth...
<Sysi> knome: i mean that there is something almost like that
<adarof> and the last of my list: If I cycle through my apps using Alt-Tab: Could I have the selected windows to come in front?
<knome> Sysi, not application-specific
<adarof> currently I just have a boarder, but ...hey - who knows which app isit?
<Sysi> knome: not, but it shows that you haven't misclicked
<adarof> knome: Okay, but some idication that _aomething_ is loaded? Does this exist?
<adarof> Sysi, exactly this would be great
<erxyz> I dont understand, I boot up the CD, choose language then install, then it shows the xubuntu logo, quite bad pixelated then goes black/grey and nothign happends
<newnewfag> hi all
<knome> adarof, i don't think you can bring the windows on front on alt+tab. you can disable the border, though.
<Sysi> you can disable border
<newnewfag> what's the way to change gdm configuration on xubuntu 10.04?
<newnewfag> i tried to copy a corresponding .desktop-file to gdm-autostart as it is done on ubuntu
<newnewfag> but that didnt work for me
<Sysi> adarof: but you can't get windows to move on top during browsing, watch icons on popup-window :)
<Sysi> knome: or is it possible, during pressing alt+tab?
<Sysi> erxyz: what graphichs card do you have?
<erxyz> Not sure actually, some integrated laptop one
<adarof> Sysi, well - there might be 10 firefox icons ...
<knome> Sysi, no
<erxyz> The PC is actually "Designed for Windows", but Ubuntu runs on it, even tho its slow
<adarof> enxyz: type "lspci" within a terminal
<adarof> enxyz: remove this silly label - could help ;-)
<Sysi> adarof: use tabs :P
<adarof> Sysi, LOL
<adarof> general question: Whats your prefered IM application? I need Jabber + ICQ (directly since my jabberserver
<adarof> 's transport to icq isnt stable enough
<knome> adarof, bitlbee :P
<adarof> knome, Rotfl - i'll give it a try
<Sysi> pidgin is installed by default
<xubuntu426> please i need install java in xubuntu ...
<Sysi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Sysi> xubuntu-restricted-extras has some browser-java too
<xubuntu426> ok tks...
<Devilsprey99> I want to change default file manager to pcman and remove thunar if its okey ? can anyone help
<CarlosZ> hola estamos tratando de instalar java en xubuntu pero tenemos problemas alguien que nos pueda ayudar somos totalmente novatos
<Devilsprey99> can anyone help me with changing default file manager
<CarlosZ> alguien que hable español
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CarlosZ> gracias
<bazhang> de nada
<stanner> could someone tell me where i can find the menu.xml file to edit the right click menu for the desktop?
<stanner> could someone tell me where i can find the menu.xml file to edit the right click menu for the desktop?
<Devilsprey99> could someone tell me how to change default file manager
<Devilsprey99> from thunar to pcman
<stanner> what happened to the menu editor application?
<Sysi> there isn't any for new xfce
<stanner> hmm
<stanner> there has to be some way to edit the right click menu for the desktop
<Sysi> /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu has something
<stanner> but
<stanner> thats the applications menu
<stanner> which is a sub-menu to the right click one that i want to edit
<stanner> i already edited that one
<Sysi> /etc/xdg/menus/ ?
<stanner> nothing there
<stanner> i mean
<sagar> can anyone help me change default filemanager from thunar  to pcman
<stanner> nothing there that does it.
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539182
<Sysi> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482150
<Sysi> try those
<sagar> Sysi, it gives me an option doesnot change thunar to pcmanfm
<Sysi> what do you mean by changing?
<sagar> i want pcmanfm  to work as default file manager and remove thunar
<sagar> Sysi, i want pcmanfm  to work as default file manager and remove thunar
<Sysi> those instructions don't do it as way you want?
<sagar> Sysi, no they dont
<lighta> does xubuntu have PAM integrated?
<Pres-Gas> lighta, yes, most Linux-es use the PAM stack to authenticate/authorize users.
<Pres-Gas> *ubu uses a front end called auth-client-config that writes to most of the PAM/nsswitch config files, lighta.  So manual editing can be tricky.
<Sysi> that's why my friend broke that xubu..
 * Pres-Gas scrolls up
<lighta> thx Pres-Gas i'll check this more in details so
<xubuntu244> hey
<reality> :l
<reality> anyone use hf
<reality> -_-
<charlie-tca> What is hf?
<reality> hacckforums
<reality> hack*
<reality> -_-
<slow-motion> hi
<likemindead> Howdy, slow-motion.
<slow-motion> hi likemindead
<Azh> Hey guys, how long is too long for the xubuntu installation to start from the install screen, on a Pentium 4 1.6 256 ram?
<charlie-tca> on the live cd?
<charlie-tca> it is probably about 2-5 minutes
<Azh> yeah
<Azh> darn
<Azh> it was stuck in the install screen for about 8 minutes
<Azh> but the cd light was on the whole time
<charlie-tca> something went wrong
<charlie-tca> It takes me about 13 minutes to get to the desktop, then I right click the install icon, left click execute, 2-5 minutes to start
<Azh> you know when you choose the languange and then you go on to the menu with install xubuntu, check cd and try xubuntu without installing, when I click install xubuntu thats where it was stuck for like 5 to 8 minutes
<Azh> i remember 9.04 installation started pretty fast, so i rebooted after like 5 minutes
<Azh> hmmm, maybe is my orinoco card
#xubuntu 2010-06-04
<drizzt_> azh try launch without suppressing messages and splash screens
<CarlosZ> hola alguien me puede ayudar en montar una carpeta compartida (MOCOSOFT) ya intente con http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/6773 pero me da errores
<Azh> anyone know why Im getting this error when I try to do a fresh install of xubuntu 10.04: (process:251): Glib-Warning getpwuid_r(): Failed due to unknown user id (0)
<xubuntu958> hi people i am installing xubuntu now =D
<stanman246> hi i want to install and run ifolder3
<stanman246> but i get a gnome missing error
<stanman246> don't know what to do now :(
<remanifest> Is there any way I can hold back packages during dist-upgrade?
<Flannel> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pteague> anybody using beryl on a dual-monitor?
<remanifest> thanks Flannel, that's what I was looking for
<remanifest> worked like a champ
<stanman246> anyone using ifolder?
<well_laid_lawn> !info mondo
<ubottu> mondo (source: mondo): powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.7-2.1 (lucid), package size 449 kB, installed size 1252 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<smallflame> Hello good sirs
<smallflame> I have a small issue with my Xubuntu
<smallflame> when I plug in a flash drive, it mounts ( I can see it when I check through Terminal)
<smallflame> but there is no flash drive icon anywhere
<smallflame> so if anybody can tell me how to either copy from flash drive using a command line or how to make an icon show somewhere
<smallflame> that'd be great
<smallflame> thanks
<Sysi-> how do you check it's mounted?
<well_laid_lawn> if it has a mount point then cp -v /mount/point/file /where/you want/it
<smallflame> I don't actually remembr how I did Sysi
<smallflame> I did it last night and my girlfriend talked me through it
<Sysi-> "mount" shows if it's mounted and where
<MalkavianManiac> damnit Sysi- you beat me to "mount"
<smallflame> and right now she's not online and of course my cle about Linux is equal to zero
<Sysi-> then you can browse there with filemanager
<Sysi-> oh it's YOU :P
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> its me
<_Techie_> i need to shutdown and install a different secondary ethernet card, ill be back very soon
<smallflame> okay
<smallflame> how do I check what devices are connected to my USB ports?
<Sysi-> lsusb
<smallflame> it detects the flash drive
<smallflame> but it doesn't mount it or anything
<Sysi-> fresh xubuntu install?
<smallflame> yes
<Sysi-> install "hal"
<smallflame> what is hal and how do I install it?
<Sysi-> !info hal
<ubottu> hal (source: hal): Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.14-0ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 356 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<Sysi-> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install hal ;for example
<smallflame> how I stop all processes?
<smallflame> I tried to get that first command, but it got stuck at 99%
<smallflame> then I closed Terminal and reopened it
<smallflame> and now it's giving me this:
<smallflame> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<smallflame> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<smallflame> aaaand I tried again and it seems to be working
<smallflame> and done
<smallflame> now what?
<Sysi-> reboot, usb should work as ment
<microbalrog> back after reboot
<microbalrog> Installed hal
<microbalrog> no good
<Sysi-> hum
<_Techie_> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<microbalrog> So what you're telling me is, I have a USB and no way to get files from it to the hard drive?
<Sysi-> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<microbalrog> I ddon't understand Sysi
<microbalrog> how does the system "know" which device I am mounting?
<MalkavianManiac> if you ask nicely im sure Sysi- wouldnt mind guiding you through the mounting process, hes usually a really nice guy
<Sysi-> /dev/sdXX is the device
<microbalrog> I did it
<microbalrog> it works now
<MalkavianManiac> gratz microbalrog
<microbalrog> I'm probably going to tak to my fiancee about any further stuff I have
<qotsa> I want to enable autologin in gdmsetup, when I press the Unlock button in gdmsetup, nothing happens.
<qotsa> Everything is greyed out.
<Sysi-> have you tried opening that window again from menu?
<qotsa> it works from the menu, strange...
<Sysi-> some issue with gksu
<knome> Sysi-, gksudo
<Sysi-> started from terminal both work
<pteague> heh, apparently clicking the "clicking here" link in the installer for joining the irc chat stalls the installer
<knome> pteague, no?! i've seen people join before from there, so it might be a something-specific bug :)
<pteague> knome, i was just screwing around & noticed i was at 86% when i clicked it, was kind of annoyed at seeing a browser for irc... anyways i started googling for various things, got busy reading some articles, & wondered why i wasn't yet getting the pop up about rebooting...
<pteague> installer was still at 86% <.<
<knome> hm, weird
<pteague> i'd understand if it was 10 minutes maybe, but it's been almost 2 hours ;)
<knome> mind filing a bug?
<knome> pteague, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<knome> pteague, seems that is a bit old page, but there's maybe some information about what you could attach
<pteague> knome, thanks... couldn't remember & all my data is in software raid void until i get mdadm installed
<pteague> well great, stuck at 82% & i can't kill the process... guess i reboot & run ubiquity from the shell... maybe if i stop playing with stuff it won't die
<slow-motion> hi
<aosys> greetings. im installing xubuntu 10.04 on my older laptop right now and i am at step 4 where i have choosen to manually partition my disk because i want a dual boot with xp. the problem is that i have no idea what i am doing here and i do not want to destroy my xp partition (loose data and all). what should i do?
<aosys> ok i will try #ubuntu since there is not much going on here
<Besogon> aosys, I can help you if you need it. It's very comman problem anyway.
<aosys> Besogom: ok thanks.
<aosys> What do you think I should do to install Xubuntu with out destroying the C:\ partition that contains XP?
<drizzt_> aosys, providing XP partition hold all your work, then yes
<Besogon> ok. now before all you decide how many space you need for xubuntu and how many FREE disk space you have
<aosys> I have about 30 GB free on the c:\ partition
<drizzt_> sorry what is the easiest hex editor/viewer in ubuntu?
<Besogon> If you have only one disk C:/ on your hard disk you should split it in 3 part. 1) resize C;/ and make 2 new partitions
<aosys> besogon: what will the sizes of the 2 new partitions be? what will C:\ partition new size be?
<Besogon> aosys, If I right undestand you you have disk C: and 30Gb free space over it
<aosys> yes
<Besogon> you need swap partition (ideally it should be equal the size of your RAM)
<Sysi-> some recommendation is twice × ram
<aosys> so do i still need to resize my C?
<Besogon> but if yor ram more than 1Gb I think  there is no need make it more then 700Mb.
<aosys> my ram is 512mb
<Besogon> Sysi-, What for? All Ram records in swap. and swap disn't used in real work only it needs for hybernate mode
<Besogon> let's you swap be 512Mb.
<aosys> i am confused. where i would do the swap partion? at step 4 under manual?
<Besogon> it's enaugh
<Besogon> enough
<aosys> besogon: will you be here later? like in an hour?
<Besogon> I can't say it in clear way. but if all installers for ubuntu are the same then chose "master" mode for partitioning your hard disk
<Besogon> yes.
<aosys> ok. well the xubuntu installer actually is different than ubuntu
<aosys> thanks for your help so far. i will be back soon.
<cody-somerville> They are?
<aosys> yeah
<aosys> ubuntu has 3 options.
<cody-somerville> Both use Ubiquity AFAIK
<charlie-tca> I think it is in the translations here
<aosys> at step 4, there are 3 options in ubuntu. only 2 in xubuntu.
<aosys> be back soon.
<rethus> Hi. my task-bar on the top of the desktop is away... how can i get it back?
<rethus> xubuntu 10-04
<Sysi-> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<rethus> Sysi-: great, works
<rethus> would it start automaticly next time?
<Sysi-> at least if you check "save session" tap on logout
<rethus> ah, therefor it was not loaded this time.. cause the panel was crashed... and i thougt a restart bring it up again... but i never notice that this checkbox is on the logoutpanel. thanks for this advice
<aosys> hey can anyone assist me with installing dual-boot Xbuntu 10.04?
<aosys> my laptop has XP on its only partition which is C:\. when i load the Xubuntu 10.04 installer i can get to step 4 and then i am stumped. i do not want to choose the first option which is to install Xubuntu which it says will erase my entire C:\ partition.
<aosys> the second option, manage partitions manually, is highly confusing. for each option it seems like there is a warning that my C:\ partition will get corrputted.
<Sysi-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Partitions
<aosys> Ultimately what I'd like to do is to have 2 30gb partitions. 1 for XP & 1 for Xubuntu. Any ideas on how to accomplish this with out damaging my XP partition, and or loosing data?
<Sysi-> always when resizing partition is risk of data loss
<Sysi-> expesially if partition is fragmented
<aosys> I see, I suppose that is why they advise to defrag one's HD before
<aosys> thanks, i shall read this page now and come back in a bit. by the way, have you gone through this process?
<Sysi-> i haven't shrink windows partition but i have made dualboot by deleting partition and played "~much" with partitoning
<Sysi-> you know backups are also always recommended
<aosys> backups? backups of my HD?
<Sysi-> backup of important data at least
<aosys> i understand.
<aosys> when you created your dual-boot, how big did you make your swap partition?
<Sysi-> about same as my ram
<aosys> and how much was your RAM?
<Sysi-> 1gb
<aosys> i see. so when you created your dual-boot did you create 2 partitions (1 for Ubuntu & 1 for Swap)? or did you create 3 partitions: (1 for Ubuntu, 1 for Swap& 1 for data)?
<Sysi-> well, i don't use windows almost at all, but i made separate partition for /home
<aosys> this page says its a good idea to make a 3rd for data but why? why not just have your data (/home) be together with Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> aosys: if /home (data) is separate and I want to remove xubuntu and install Ubuntu, I don't lose any data
<charlie-tca> I don't have to re-format a separate /home partition to format the installation partition
<charlie-tca> If /home is part of the /xubuntu partition, I lose everything when I re-format it
<aosys> charlie-tca: i see.
<charlie-tca> aosys: Apparently something failed on that DCC CHAT. When I hit approved, it refused the connection
<charlie-tca> and again
<charlie-tca> Just ask in here. It is okay
<slow-motion> n8
<Kangarooo> what this means in synaptic showing xfce4 and xfce4-screenshooter plugin not installed? look top left screenshooter icon there it is http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot732.php
<mr_pouit> because it's a transitional package
<mr_pouit> the "real" package is xfce4-screenshooter
<Kangarooo> ah ok. and xfce4 ? i have default x 10.04 from web dl on this comp 3weeks ago
<Kangarooo> xfce4 shows also not installed
<Kangarooo> in the same screenshot
<mr_pouit> it's not a problem either
<Kangarooo> ah ok
#xubuntu 2010-06-05
<mikubuntu> my volume icon that was usually over in the right side of the top panel has distappeared, and i can't find it anywhere.  also, only my headphones work now, not my speakers on acer laptop
<homebrewcider> hey there, is there a way to write directly to the sd card in my canon printer
<rodriesp> hi
<rodriesp> i'm having a problem i don't know if you can help me
<rodriesp> is anybody here????
<MalkavianManiac> !askl
<MalkavianManiac> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rodriesp> when i do Ctrl+Alt+F1 nothing happens
<rodriesp> i don't know why
<rodriesp> it was working perfectly 2 days ago
<well_laid_lawn> does it work with f2?
<rodriesp> no
<well_laid_lawn> using nvidia driver?
<rodriesp> without any f1, f2, f3
<rodriesp> no i'm using flgrx, ati i mean
<rodriesp> i think this started to happen after updating
<well_laid_lawn> did the update bring in a new kernel?
<rodriesp> that is what i don't remember he, probably it did sth like that
<well_laid_lawn> can you select an older kernel from the grub menu to check it?
<rodriesp> mmm i'll see
<rodriesp> i restart and i tell you
<well_laid_lawn> k
<rodriesp> hey, thanks, the new kernel was all the problem, i see that i updated from 2.6.32-21 to 2.6.32-22, now tty1 to tty6 works perfectly
<rodriesp> i was also having a problem with youtube in firefox, with the old kernel started working again
<rodriesp> so i'll put this kernel as default in grub
<rodriesp> thanks a lot well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> np :] rodriesp
<rodriesp> hehe
<rodriesp> let's say a bloody new kernel
<rodriesp> i just updated as a windows user, without knowing what i was updating
<well_laid_lawn> everyone updates on trust...
<donak> hi all
<donak> how do I remove a "Verve" command line from my top panel? It won't "drag" back to the "Add New Items" list.
<Tukeke> hello
<donak> bye
<remanifest> I've got a really simple/basic question... I'm trying to find the default Xubuntu background (the blue one with trees)... does anyone know where that is stored or where I can obtain it?
<well_laid_lawn> /usr/share/wallpapers iirc
<remanifest> nope, that's KDE
<well_laid_lawn> I'm not on a xubuntu box to check but in /usr/share it is either wallpaper, backgrounds or themes
<well_laid_lawn> so you found it remanifest ;]
<remanifest> yes indeed, thank you :)
<pteague> if pulseaudio is crap, why is it still being installed?
<well_laid_lawn> stubborness is my guess
<pteague> i heard something about it being the coolest thing since fire, and then the wheel came along
<edakiri> What GUI options are there for managing user accounts? I do not have the full Xubuntu-desktop installed.
<MalkavianManiac> im not sure about actual apps, but the webmin server has a users and groups module
<bazhang> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bazhang> try ebox as its supported, and webmin is not
<MalkavianManiac> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in lucid
<MalkavianManiac> seriously, just coz one thing doesnt work... they throw the whole thing away
<edakiri> I hate web apps.  I'll figure it out from the command line first.
<giuseppe_> hi all... I have a problem with picasa on xubuntu 9.10. Can somebody help me?
<giuseppe_> I installed Picasa but it does not start
<giuseppe_> is there somebody?
<well_laid_lawn> giuseppe_: if you open it from terminal are there errors mentioned?
<giuseppe_> well_laid_lawn, no, no error and no message... it close
<giuseppe_> well_laid_lawn: in fact I have no idea about the problem and how to solve it
<well_laid_lawn> giuseppe_: I don't use picasa - is there a --help option for it in terminal?
<giuseppe_> well_laid_lawn: no...:(
<well_laid_lawn> giuseppe_: k - one min
<giuseppe_> well_laid_lawn: ok sure.. thanks
<well_laid_lawn> giuseppe_: is there a file/folder called .picasa in your home dir?
<giuseppe_> well_laid_lawn, yes there is
<giuseppe_> well_laid_lawn, have I to delete it?
<well_laid_lawn> you might need to move it to .picasa-bak
<well_laid_lawn> then try to start the app
<giuseppe_> well_laid_lawn, 1 min
<well_laid_lawn> k
<giuseppe_> well_laid_lawn, now it's different
<giuseppe_> probably it will start
<well_laid_lawn> giuseppe_: it works?
<giuseppe_> I have to set up
<well_laid_lawn> k
<giuseppe_> well_laid_lawn, Thanks very very much
<giuseppe_> well_laid_lawn, now I see
<giuseppe_> I need 2 mins
<well_laid_lawn> np :] giuseppe_
<giuseppe_> well_laid_lawn: great!!!!! It works very fine!
<well_laid_lawn> woot!
<giuseppe_> well_laid_lawn: thank youuuuuuu!!!!! and have a nice week end!
<well_laid_lawn> you too giuseppe_
<lumen> testing out Xubuntu, looks good
<lumen> Windows XP thrown out the window today :)
<knome> lumen, congrats
<well_laid_lawn> no windows in my home either :]
<MalkavianManiac> well_laid_lawn, must be a pretty dark house then
<well_laid_lawn> heh :]
<xubuntu407> blah
<Rinsmaster> I just 'burned' a xubuntu 10.04 image onto a USB stick using the startup disk tool in Ubuntu. Now when I boot from that stick, it all works great, until I press a key, then it starts repeats it endlessly (as if I never let go of it). This happens on all KB's I've tried.. Is this a common problem?
<aosys> hi. i am planning on installing Xubuntu on an older laptop that has 1 60gb partition. i understand that i have to create a new partition and then split that one up into 3 parts. 1 for Xubuntu OS, 1 for data (\home) and one for Linux-swap RAM. how would you suggest I go about doing this?
<aosys> should i 1st create a new partition and then splitting it in to 3 parts in Windows XP using disk management tool?
<pedro> hello
<pedro> anyone for a help?
<Sysi-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pedro> how to share folders?
<pedro> I'm already connected, but i can not choose wich folders to share
<pedro> I'm using gigolo
<Aquina> hm... I also had some problems with gigolo. I assume you run it from the LiveCD (10.04), pedro?
<pedro> no, my system is xubuntu 10.04
<Aquina> Maybe I got you wring but Gigolo is an application to connect to remote locations. I nvers saw or used a local share function. I also referred to 10.04 btw.
<xubuntu134> buenas
<xubuntu134> alguiensabe como puedo instalar un servidor apache, una base de datos mysql y php en mi pc
<TheSheep> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xubuntu134> #ubuntu-es
<TheSheep> sorry :)
<Sysi-> it seems that i can't get xscreensaver to stay behind when watching videos
<Azur12> hola?
<Azur12> necesito ayuda
<Azur12> hi
<Azur12> need help please
<Sysi-> !ask Azur12
<Sysi-> !ask | Azur12
<ubottu> Azur12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wer-ist-roger> hej everyone
<wer-ist-roger> I try to change the password of the password manager. How can I do that?
<wer-ist-roger> I'm currently using karmic
<slow-motion> hi
<rockesha> hi. unable to install xubuntu on toshiba satellite a135 s2326 previously running vista. can work on cd by setting acpi=off. any advice?
<pahindr> hello
<Psilocybin_Elf> Heya
<Jonex> I have weird issues with networking. Wired networking work in SLAX, a protable version of slackware. But not in xubuntu. It sees like DHCP fails.
<Jonex> What differences are there between the distros that could cause the error?
<knome> no idea. which xubuntu versio were you trying?
<knome> +n
<Jonex> 10.04
<Jonex> The computer is an old Dell Latitude
<knome> dhcp should work in 10.04
<knome> i mean, haven't heard of similar problems in 10.04 before
<Jonex> It does not have drivers in windows. But if the drivers arenät
<Jonex> aren't iworking, i would not get any enrty in ifconfig at all, right?
<knome> i don't know.
<knome> wired network should pretty much alwayst just work ootb
<Jonex> It succeeds to connect to open wireless networks it seems, bot not wpa secured ones.
<Sysi-> (exept with brand new card and debian)
<knome> Sysi-, i said should :)
<Sysi-> i said debian :p
<knome> ubuntu is based on debian, so they must have somewhat similar bugs :P
<knome> if something is completely fixed in ubuntu, the debian developers should be wise enough to copy+paste
<Jonex> I Is there any practical ways of troubleshoting network, within the default install (not network means no apt-get)
<Sysi-> knome: debian means ancient
<knome> Sysi-, sure. so does "knome" in your mind
<Sysi-> i didn't say that (right now)
<knome> i'm not that ancient i'd forget all the things you've said :P
<knome> Jonex, sorry, can't think of anything...
<Sysi-> try "ifconfig eth0 up"
<Sysi-> see if it gives errors
<Sysi-> wlan could be issue with drivers
<Jonex_> But, if it's the drivers, will I get it to work then?
<Jonex_> Or is ther a risk that I'll have to install windows just because of crappy dell hardware?
<well_laid_lawn> is it wired or wireless you want to fix Jonex_ ?
<Sysi-> what's model of wifi card
<pahindr> 1
<Jonex> Initially just about any network access, preferably wifi though, since I only have one wired conenction. But then Iäd like both to work.
<well_laid_lawn> Jonex: what's in the /etc/network/interfaces file about eth0?
<Jonex_> Hmm, nothing
<well_laid_lawn> Jonex: add the line   auto eth0   and restart the network with   sudo service networking restart
<Jonex_> Hmm, does that differ from using the auto eth0 thiny in the networking menu?
<well_laid_lawn> no idea - I remove the network manager to run a static ip :]
<Jonex_> the network manager handles static ip
<well_laid_lawn> it didn't here
<Sysi-> i can find where to set that up
<Sysi-> modify connections, Auto eth0, edit, ipv4
<Jonex_> Couldn't change the interfaces file, even with sudo
<Jonex_> But, oh well, Iäll have to continue trying this som eother time. Thanks for alll the tips!
#xubuntu 2010-06-06
<slow-motion> n8
<justgreg> i am having trouble with my xfce
<knome> okay...
<justgreg> the menu bars disappeared when i updated to lucid lynx
<knome> justgreg, press alt+f2 and run "xfce4-panel"
<justgreg> this happened once before and i forgot how i fixed it in the terminal
<justgreg> thanks
<knome> np
<knome> is there anything else we can help you with?
<xubuntu082> Hi
<knome> !hi | xubuntu082
<ubottu> xubuntu082: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu082> iḿ afraid i have to leave again, my install does noot work properly, so i got to look into it :(
<xubuntu082> bye
<pteague> i just did an update that updated my kernel to 2.6.32-22 & for some reason it's not working with the nvidia drivers
<gr8m8> you have to redo the nvidia drivers for each new kernel pteague
<pteague> so remove & re-install?
<gr8m8> same steps as you did to install it in the previous kernel
<pteague> just did a fresh install of lucid & used the proprietary driver installer
<gr8m8> try that again then :]
<visitor1> funny thing, my xubuntu apllications menu is sometimes losing one order in which is wine, vice,....
<visitor1> would probably have to kill and restart xfce4-panel
<keekles> hey guys im having trouble compiling something, i think its my makefile http://pastebin.com/6dH1rCPB
<keekles> i dont know what else to change in the makefile
<Renovatio> hi, there is a way to change Xubuntu default file manager?
<knome> hmm
<PhillipSouza> Does Google Chrome work with Xubuntu?
<eev2> hey all. the following line appears several times in my ~/.xession-errors "xfce4-panel-Message: Xfce4-panel already running". Any ideas on how to fix that?
<Breetai> Is there any other way to rotate wallapers besides a cron job that does a killall -USR1 xfdesktop and is that even the proper way with 4.6?
<Sysi-> you mean to have swithing background image?
<Sysi-> that's straight option in desktop background settings
<Breetai> Sysi: yes, but I want to rotate images every few minutes
<slow-motion> hi
<Renegade15> would somebody please tell me how to autoconfigure X under xubuntu? my father is already mocking linux for requiring that much work for something as simple as changing the resolution x_x
<Renegade15> I had to load the failsafe xorg.conf 'cause he changed the graphics card and monitor, and I really don't feel like manually adding lines to it for hours
<Breetai> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Renegade15> nope
<Renegade15> tried that
<Renegade15> didn't work - and multiple forum posts point out that that method is outdated and was dropped in favor of autoconfiguration
<Breetai> What model of computer/video card
<Renegade15> Geforce 2; I'm currently installing the proprietary nvidia drivers and hoping that will beat the configuration into submission
<Breetai> How are you installing, from Nvidia or using the ubuntu repos?
<Renegade15> yepp, that did it
<Renegade15> all hail closed source
<Renegade15> somebody might want to update the documentation to give proper instructions, rather than outdated or non-existent ones
<Renegade15> thank you for your attempts to help, though
<slow-motion> n8
<Whammo> hi I'm coming to xubuntu from kubuntu and I'm wondering if anybody here uses jack exclusively for their audio needs?
#xubuntu 2011-05-30
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, I lost all my windows title bar and window controls
<number9> So after a hard restart I am unable to login from the splash screen or gdm. I can login from a vterm, or in a recovery session. I made a new user and can login under that name. I tried changing my splash to text and then running sudo service gdm start, and again could login for newuser but not myuser
<ipv6hermit> I'm using 11.04
<number9> ipv6hermit: How did you manage that? I would like to know so I could make that happen for me.
<ipv6hermit> I can't find information on this for xubuntu
<ipv6hermit> only for ubuntu
<ipv6hermit> it has to do with the window manager but I don't know too much about xfce
<Rodensky> using zubuntu 10.04
<Rodensky> suddenly skype sttoped working
<Rodensky> it shuts down seconds after i try to open it
<KM0201> Rodensky: cuz microsoft bought it
<KM0201> Rodensky: what have you done recently?
<KM0201> anything
<Rodensky> nothing actually
<Rodensky> i havn't installed or uninstalled anything
<KM0201> do you possibly have a zombie'd skype running?
<Rodensky> nope
<KM0201> ok
<Rodensky> and i also tried rebooting first to make sure
<KM0201> well, start it in terminal, and see what error you get
<Rodensky> ok a sec
<Rodensky> $ skype
<Rodensky> Aborted
<Rodensky> thats it
<KM0201> hmm, sounds like a microsoft error message
<KM0201> lol
<Rodensky> nothing else shows :\
<KM0201> i dunno
<KM0201> maybe reinstall?
<Rodensky> also didn't work
<KM0201> maybe you pulled in an upgrade on it, and didn't realize it.
<Rodensky> i installed xubuntu 10.04 as a fresh install after formatting
<KM0201> what version do you have instaled.. ?   skype --ver
<Rodensky> and skype worked untill a few days ago
<Rodensky> Skype 2.2.0.25
<KM0201> same version i have...
<KM0201> how did you install it?  a repo, or the .deb from skype.com,
<KM0201> or some other way
<Rodensky> repo
<Rodensky> i guess it's time to finely replace it with an open source software :)
<KM0201> Rodensky: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2963273.html
<KM0201> saw a forum post where that's worked for several w/ your problem
<KM0201> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750321&page=2
<KM0201> post #11 on..
<Rodensky> hey
<Rodensky> it did someting!
<Rodensky> wait! :)
<Rodensky> yey
<Rodensky> it worked!
<KM0201> my google-foo prevails again
<Rodensky> usualy i google my problems
<Rodensky> this time i didn't know whay to look for
<KM0201> lol
<Rodensky> what did you write in google?
<KM0201> skype ubuntu 10.04 aborted
<KM0201> 3rd link marked "solved"
<Rodensky> btw after reading that link i realized that the bug was published in the main stream media in my country, but no one described what the bug was
<grumpywolfe> well I now know why my mic does not work with google gphone it is on the 0,2 of the alsa subsystme and the google plugin will not config for that
<Rodensky> KM0201, THANKS!! :)
<KM0201> Rodensky: don't thank me, thank google.. the geniuses are now doing the toran rah
<Rodensky> google worth nothing if you don't know how to use it. i had the same access to google as you did, only you knew what to look for and you did it for me and it solved my problem, so i thank you very much :)
<KM0201> np
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, I'm locked out of xfce
<CrustyBarnacle> Anyone having trouble starting an xfce session?
<ipv6hermit> I never had issues like these on xubuntu 9.10
<ipv6hermit> I'm disliking 11.04 a lot now
<Rodensky> i was once locked and it took me a few hours to try shift+alt to replace the language :P
<CrustyBarnacle> ipv6hermit: I've seen a couple others having this issue. XFCE works for me on Ubuntu 11.04.
<CrustyBarnacle> ipv6hermit: Did you try the suggested: "apt-get --reinstall install xubuntu-desktop"
<ipv6hermit> now I will try it now
<ipv6hermit> s/now/no/g
<ipv6hermit> I was prob rebooting when that was suggested to me
<ipv6hermit> thanks guys
<Rodensky> have a nice say people!
<ipv6hermit> hello everyone,  I have an issue with xubuntu 11.04, I cannot initiate a xfce session.  is there a xfce log file I can look at to see what's going on?  I don't know much about xfce
<Sysi> did it work before, did you change something before it stopped working or it just stopped working?
<ipv6hermit> it sort of just stopped working
<Sysi> you could try login to virtual console (ctrl alt F6) and rm -rf ~/.ICEauthority (ctrl alt F7 or F8 to go back to gui)
<ipv6hermit> Sysi: I don't have that file
<Sysi> something like that? try writing .IC and pressing tab
<ipv6hermit> Sysi: I have it, I just delted it
<ipv6hermit> I'm using a terminal now with IRSSI
<ipv6hermit> with screen
<ipv6hermit> Sysi: I'm able to log into xfce now, but the original issue persists, all the windows I open do not have a title bar or a close and minimize button
<ipv6hermit> this was the issue at first, then I tried the xfce-session friends
<shockrates> hola
<shockrates> can someone upload the last version of kmess at ubuntu? (this one has network connection loss bug)
<knome> you might want to ask #kubuntu-devel, but i'm not sure if they will do that either. but you can always ask
<metbsd> how is xubuntu?
<metbsd> im downloading its live desktop now, will install later
<plantoschka> 11.4 is great
<metbsd> just hope to socialize a bit here, so i can get better help when i install later
<metbsd> how better is 11.4 to 104
<plantoschka> xfce 4.8 is great, the new greybird xubuntu theme is great
<linsux> can i install xubuntu theme in fedora?
<plantoschka> http://shimmerproject.org/projects/greybird/
<knome> linsux, greybird is gtk+xfwm, so as long as you use xfce in fedora (and have a new enough murrine), everything should work okay
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 5 hours (19:00 UTC). Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<SyGeek> Xubuntu 11.04's GUI now feels as bloated as Ubuntu's GUI
<SyGeek> I finally had to install Xfce and other stuff from scratch on ubuntu server
<charlie-tca> isn't choice great!
<charlie-tca> um, you do know server is not really made for gui's, right?
<SyGeek> yes..
<SyGeek> But that's the only choice i had while at the same time being a part of Ubuntu
<knome> what's wrong with the 11.04 gui?
<SyGeek> It is bloated and has eliminates the efficiency of use in my crapware..
<SyGeek> The GUI runs like a turtle
<knome> bloated in which way?
<drc> And if I remember the old fable, the turtle won the race.
<SyGeek> Bloated in GUI sense, eliminating the efficiency of speed (in old hardwares).
<SyGeek> no offense guys, just sharing a opinion
<SyGeek> *an
<knome> SyGeek, well, bloat might not be the right word, as in xfce there is not "useless" stuff, but the accessibility is better and there are some new core features
<drc> SyGeek: Reading between the lines (Web sites, reviews, blogs), it looks (to me) like Xubuntu (at least) is taking the middle ground between the "bloated" GNOME/KDE and the newer really lightweight DE's (Lubuntu, puppy, etc). For me, that is a Good Thing (tm).
<drc> And one thing I like atout Xubuntu/XFCE is that when I uninstall a default app (say Thunderbird), I don't have to worry about it being tied into the core DE (say, Elvolution)
<SyGeek> I know, the new features are really worth using but now that Xubuntu has become practically slow to a point that I can call it unusable (on my hardware). It no longer satisfies my hardware. I tried limiting it's GUI but countless tries and no success lead me to leaving it
<drc> Having older hardware really does make a big difference.
<SyGeek> The only reason I went for Xubuntu in the first place was because of it's ease of use and fast UI
<drc> SyGeek: Maybe a minimal install + xfce (not xubuntu-desktop)?
<knome> SyGeek, what is your hardware then?
<SyGeek> drc: Ubuntu server + xfce served the exact same purpose now
<SyGeek> knome: http://pastebin.com/EgeFiErg
<Sysi> with that ram lxde could be more enjoyable
<mbn_18> Hi, where can I add language to xubuntu live image.
<charlie-tca> Add a language that is not there yet?
<charlie-tca> that would be a bug. You can file it using ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<mbn_18> I want to write in a diffrent language aditional to english.
<charlie-tca> When you start the live cd, you should get a whole list of languages that you can pick from
<Sysi> live images only have complete support for english, but there should be at least some support for other languages, and all keyboard layout
<mbn_18> Where do I add a keyboard layout?
<charlie-tca> Before you even start, there should be a language menu
<charlie-tca> during the installation, you are asked for keyboard layout
<Sysi> every layout available should be there by default, what one are you looking for?
<charlie-tca> um, maybe start with the download, and run the live cd?
<mbn_18> Will it change the interface language? I prefer  it will stay english
<mbn_18> Sysi, hebrew
<charlie-tca> The very first screen asks you to select your language, you can pick english there. Then during the installation, you again will pick a language to have the finished installation run in
<mbn_18> I want the interface to be in English and to be able to write in both languages
<charlie-tca> hebrew is already on the cd
<mbn_18> I run the OS from the flash. I cant install it.
<mbn_18> Whatever I do I dont see the language switcher
<charlie-tca> Try doing an installation with the alternate image then. It usually has more options
<Sysi> you can change layout from settings -> keyboard and get quick swap with xkb panel plugin that is know to be somewhat buggy
<mbn_18> under setting I have -> Keyboard input method
<Sysi> not that one
<Sysi> there should be just generic keyboard settings with layout-tab
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu?
<mbn_18> 11.04
<charlie-tca> menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard
<mbn_18> Also have input method switcher
<zylinder> Hiyq
<zylinder> Hiya*
<Soupermanito> !hi zylinder
<Soupermanito> !hi | zylinder
<ubottu> zylinder: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mbn_18> SYSI NOW TIS STUCK ON HEBREW ( SORRY ONLY CAPS WORK ), SHOULD I USE IBUS OR OTHER SWITCHER?
<robert> Hello, i'm new to xubuntu...I cannot connect to internet. In gnome I usually used network manager applet, but in x it isn't working.
<robert> Tried xfapplet, but without a result
<Soupermanito> mmm
<charlie-tca> What do you mean, it's not working? It is exactly the same network manager as Ubuntu
<Soupermanito> robert, try nm-connection-editor
<robert> nm-applet it is, it appear for few seconds after log in and dissapear
<robert> like bluetooth apllet too
<robert> @Soupermanito, it's the conn editor, I cant connect with it.
<Soupermanito> robert, does your modem autoconnects to the internet? or you have to connect manually, adding your password and such on the machine?
<robert> it's mobile broadband by bluetooth, I have to click 'connect' and type password to unlock pass database. With a cable it autoconnects.
<Soupermanito> oh ok
<robert> Maybe change settings to autoconn somehow?
<Soupermanito> :( have never seen a bluethoot network thing robert
<robert> By cable it's simple, but how to do it with bt ?
<Soupermanito> try runing nm-connection-editor
<Soupermanito> can you lsusb and give us the dump on a pastebin?
<Soupermanito> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<robert> ok, i'll try
<robert> http://pastebin.com/BwBT3dfG here
<Soupermanito> robert: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814551
<robert> Hm, I'll try, but this connection works (I'm using it right now but on gnome), when I switch to xfce I dont know how to activate it - network manager applet dissapear I sayed it above
<Soupermanito> yes robert but writing nm-connection-editor will launch it anyway
<robert> Wait...I can set autoconn it that file maybe
<Soupermanito> no idea
<robert> Ok, i'll try and then I'll return
<Soupermanito> good luck
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 25 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<zylinder> could anyone explain to me (beginner :)) what exactly the busybox is and what it does?
<zylinder> because I had to install xubuntu 4 or 5 times now
<zylinder> because I would send me straight to the busybox after a few (sometimes 1, other times around 20) restarts
<zylinder> it*
<zylinder> unfortunately I can't really say what is causing it
<charlie-tca> !busybox
<charlie-tca> !info busybox
<ubottu> busybox (source: busybox): Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.17.1-10ubuntu1 (natty), package size 283 kB, installed size 492 kB
<charlie-tca> basically means the startup failed for some reason
<zylinder> mh
<zylinder> thanks, but that doesn't really help me :)
<charlie-tca> I know. We are in a meeting right now. Can you wait a few minutes?
<zylinder> as it is more or less random, could it be that my harddrive has some kind of defect?
<zylinder> sure
<DarkEra> still trying to figure out how to rip cd's in Xubuntu 11.04.
<charlie-tca> I use cdripper
<DarkEra> I will have a look at it. Thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> seems like the easiest thing for me
<jarnos> just curious, why gmusicbrowser replaced exaile?
<charlie-tca> better support from upstream
<Sysi> lighter too
<jarnos> Sysi, do you mean binary size? At least adding folders to library is heavier operation than by exaile.
<Sysi> i think it uses less ram, but i haven't really used either of those
<rob2> Hi, it's me again. The nm-applet still doesn't want to appear, even when it appear (couple of times delete & add notification area) it doesn't show available connections. I am stuck to gnome :(
<zylinder> charlie-tca: hi again, any chance your meeting is over by now?
<zylinder> :)
<charlie-tca> getting there
<zylinder> groovy
<DarkEra> O.k. i'm convinced, on the netbook Xubuntu is running great. I'm thinking about to switch to it too on the laptop. But.... what to take, 32 or 64Bit? It has a Core 2 Duo T5550 1.83Ghz processor and 3GB of RAM
<zylinder> I'd opt for 32 bit, but I'm a beginner :)
<Sysi> you wont really gain anything from 64b with that
<charlie-tca> 32bit should be fine
<charlie-tca> zylinder: it won't hit busybox everytime?
<charlie-tca> That makes it much more difficult. What file system did you use to partition it?
<DarkEra> Thank you all :)
<DarkEra> i'm off to burn a cd
<charlie-tca> zylinder: is it ext4?
 * charlie-tca thinks that should be the default file system now
<zylinder> charlie-tca, no it doesnt
<zylinder> charlie-tca, at some point (seems random) it'll boot GRUB
<zylinder> and then, regardless of what I choose, it will load the busybox
<zylinder> every time
<charlie-tca> I would suggest booting to recovery menu, and running fsck from there.
<zylinder> only reinstalling help (ed me so far)
<zylinder> but even in recovery mode it loads the busybox
<charlie-tca> If it boots to the grub, look at what the default highlighted?
<charlie-tca> busybox is normal for recovery load, sometimes.
<zylinder> the highlighted one is xubuntu (linux x.xxx etc)
<zylinder> mh
<zylinder> so busybox knows fsck?
<charlie-tca> Since it is not loading all the stuff, it will go there
<charlie-tca> no, there should be a recovery menu you can use
<zylinder> mh when does that come up thouhg? normally?
<charlie-tca> normally
<zylinder> do I have to edit the boot parameters or something to get there?
<zylinder> hm
<charlie-tca> If it doesn't, you will need to boot to a live cd desktop and run fsck from there
<zylinder> meh, unfortunately I have very limited resources, as I just moved
<charlie-tca> you shouldn't need any parameters. It should be a grub menu entry, and boot right to a menu
<charlie-tca> check the hard drive cable, if you are okay opening the case. Maybe it came loose?
<zylinder> it's a notebook and I checked the connection
<zylinder> everything seems fine to me
<charlie-tca> yeah, that's a different creature than a box
<zylinder> is there a way to check the drive via fsck while Xubuntu is up and running?
<charlie-tca> still, can run the live desktop either from cd or usb
<charlie-tca> no, because it can't check a mounted partition
<zylinder> okay, so I have to get my hands on a live cd somehow.
<charlie-tca> yup
<zylinder> what would fsck tell me though?
<charlie-tca> if there is anything wrong with the drive
<charlie-tca> It could have bad sectors or a file messed up on it
 * charlie-tca doesn't sound very technical
<zylinder> okay
<zylinder> how random is "stuff" written on a hard drive?
<zylinder> I mean, if a system rashes randomly it is likely that it is the RAM (hence the name), correct?
<zylinder> crashes*
<charlie-tca> mostly, in Linux, it isn't. It is pretty much in sequence
<charlie-tca> ram is memory
<zylinder> yes, I know, but the memory is used randomly isn't it?
<charlie-tca> hard drive is different, it is the thing where data is stored
<charlie-tca> yes, but memory erases every time you restart
<zylinder> that's what I mean
<charlie-tca> There is also a memory checker in grub and on the cd
<charlie-tca> you could run the memory check, but it takes a few hours to run
<zylinder> so a bad sector on the hard drive could be identified by, its getting technical again, loading studd on the disk, right?
<charlie-tca> it will tell you if it finds something
<zylinder> stuff*
<charlie-tca> a bad sector would be a spot on the hard drive that is unreliable.
<charlie-tca> If it gets used, you would have intermittent file system errors, which is dropping to busybox.
<zylinder> but, in theory, if there is an unreliable sector on my hard drive, shouldn't the system be fine as long as the important files are saved on a "good" sector?
<charlie-tca> If ram goes bad (memory), usually you will have trouble during bios checks or while actually using the system.
<charlie-tca> There is no way to know which file got on the bad spot. If it went bad after you installed, or is very intermittent, then a critical file could be on that spot, and fsck will tell you that.
<zylinder> okay, okay, fsck it is :)
<zylinder> just trying to get around that somehow
<charlie-tca> The memory issue usually shows up after the desktop comes up, when you are trying to do something and it freezes everything.
<zylinder> as it would mean formatting my backup usb stick and everything :(
<charlie-tca> got a cd drive?
<zylinder> yop
<charlie-tca> burn a cd-r instead
<zylinder> okay, I have to get my hands on one of those first :)
<charlie-tca> But try that recovery menu first. Maybe if you pick it, it will let you go to the menu
<zylinder> If I remember correctly and understand the boot sequence correctly, I should be able to bring up GRUB during every boot, right?
<zylinder> maybe the recovery ption will work fine as long as my system is stable
<charlie-tca> right. press any key right after the strange symbols appear in 11.04, or hold right shift at that point for older releases
<zylinder> strange symbols?
<zylinder> :)
<charlie-tca> yeah, right after the bios checks
<zylinder> Do you have an illegal hacked version or something :p
<charlie-tca> I don't what they really are. A couple of rectangles, maybe?
<zylinder> oh that's what you mean
<zylinder> so any key will do...interesting
<charlie-tca> I have the menu turned on full time. since I have more than one release on my drives
<charlie-tca> but you have to be quick, if you wait more than a second or two, it won't stop
<zylinder> okay, I will try that right away, thank you. are there any parameters I should use or smth?
<zylinder> and how long does it take (round about (80gb drive))
<charlie-tca> no parameters if it is in the menu, should take about 5 minutes
<zylinder> charlie-tca, thank you, take care
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<elektronisch> does xorg, or whatever the X server is these days, support a function similar to windows 7 snap windows?
<ochosi> elektronisch: that kind of functionality is in the window-manager
<ochosi> in xubuntu's case it's xfwm4
<ochosi> at the moment it doesn't support that feature, but it's planned and half-implemented in git, so it might land in the next version
<elektronisch> ah, yeah i forgot.  its been years since i've used linux :/  i'll keep my eyes out for the upcoming feature
<ochosi> you can also use compiz with xubuntu, compiz has that feature afaik
<wolfy_> sudo apt-get install compiz
<wolfy_> ?
#xubuntu 2011-05-31
<Guest46289> Greetings!
<Guest46289> Anyone know how to get event sounds working in  11.04 Natty?
<Guest46289> I've checked the box in the settings manager under the appearance tab...
<Guest46289> no luck
<john_rambo> running 10.04 .....just connected the bluetooth dongle .....lsusb  shows that it is connected ...but no icon appears in sys tray
<john_rambo> running 10.04 .....just connected the bluetooth dongle .....lsusb  shows that it is connected ...but no icon appears in sys tray
<johnnybs> hello
<feyd> i have muted sound at startup, but unmuting changes nothing, there's no sound regardless of levels
<johnnybs> i'm keep getting a gray screen when i restart. any suggestions?
<johnnybs> using 10.10
<feyd> johnnybs: is it just sitting at a gray screen? flashing one? do you get to your desktop?
<johnnybs> its gray with white and multicolored lines. no desktop
<feyd> sounds like video errors
<feyd> are you running different drivers other than nouveau
<johnnybs> hmmm lemme check. i don't know as much as i should about my computer hahaha
<johnnybs> new to linux as well
<feyd> that's fine, did you install any drivers on your own? If not, it should be running nouveau
<johnnybs> i didn't
<johnnybs> i was having the same issue on 10.04, which i'd been running for a few weeks, so i upgraded with the hope that the newer version would work out the bug
<feyd> johnnybs: ok, then lets find out what driver you could be using other than nouveau, I had issues KIND of similar to yours, but mine happened while on the desktop, got random artifacting and multicolored line errors
<johnnybs> feyd: ok. how do i check?
<feyd> excellent question
<feyd> lemme find out
<feyd> open up a terminal and type lspci
<feyd> then hit enter
<johnnybs> intel corporation mobile express graphics controller
<feyd> ah
<johnnybs> yeah. it's a piece of crap dell, and was low-end even when i bought it in '06 hahaha
<feyd> well that's ok, I've not dealt with intel on linux, so I dont know if nouveau is your best bet or not
<feyd> lemme see what I can find out
<johnnybs> really appreciate it
<feyd> johnnybs: no prob, sorry for any delays, in #ubuntu too trying to fix my sound problems as well, so i'm hopping around
<johnnybs> cool. i just came across a post on the ubuntu forums that may be helpful. we'll see
<DarkEra> Nouveau is a opensource driver for nVidia cards if i'm not mistaken, it shouldn't have anything to do with Intel cards as far as i know
<feyd> DarkEra: ok, I didn't know.
<johnnybs> ok thanks. i think this may be my answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368009
<feyd> johnnybs: that does look good, I was looking in the wrong place. best of luck to you
<johnnybs> thanks for the assistance.
<feyd> johnnybs: didn't do much, but you're welcome
<feyd> johnnybs: its likely related to drivers, so if what youre doing doesnt work out, keep on that
<feyd> johnnybs: theres some restricted drivers in the repositories that may prove help, and fallback drivers too
<johnnybs> wouldn't have looked into drivers otherwise. i was just googling "grey screen ubuntu" hahaha
<johnnybs> cool. i'm hoping this one works out...
<wolfy> helo
<Guest50649> i run in terminal '' compiz replace '' but now I do not have X and minimize on windwos
<Guest50649> how can be restored?
<ilyaZ> will vim-gnome work in xubuntu and if not does anyone know of an alternative?
<charlie-tca> yes, it will.
<ilyaZ> excellent, is that a general thing?
<charlie-tca> yes
<ilyaZ> cool, are they both based on X? is that why?
<ilyaZ> in either case. Xubuntu is effin awesome!!!!! I updated to ubunutu 11.04 and it totally slowed down to a crawl. Then I installed fluxbox and fell in love with minimalism. Then I shopped around for a distro and Xubuntu is the perfect mix, since I like nice ubunutu things without gnome bs.
<ilyaZ> and thunderbird as default is the right move.
<feyd> desperately seeking help on startup problems with xfce4-panel, pulse audio, and compiz
<feyd> so many idles :(
<q_a_z_steve> #freenode Can someone help #android deal with an abusive user: chachin
<TheSheep> q_a_z_steve: wrong channel, I think
<bazhang> he's done it in half a dozen simultaneously
<TheSheep> wrong command then
<q_a_z_steve> sorry, misunderstood what /amsg would do, won't happen again. All my channels are blue about it.
<cYmen> Hello!
<cYmen> I just installed 11.04 and can't figure out how to change mouse sensitivity. Any hints?
<drc> Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Mouse
<cYmen> drc: It seems I can only set acceleration and threshold thereof with that.
<cYmen> I don't want any acceleration so I set that to the minimum. Now I want less sensitivity as well.
<drc> As far as I know that's it for a GUI. Anything more than that you will have to edit the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<cYmen> That seems to be for touchpads only but it's still an interesting direction of inquiry. Thanks.
<drc> cYmen: Sorry, I on;y have a laptop and think in terms of a touchpad.  Also I just woke up, and have not had my first cuppa :)
 * drc intends to remedy that right now...off to the kitchen.
<cYmen> Okay, setting it in the xorg.conf.d directory works. \o/
<cYmen> drc: Thanks!
<drc> Yeah, that was going to be my next suggestion :)
<cYmen> Wasn't that your last suggestion as well? O_o
<drc> Now that I'm half way thru my first cup of tea, I can actually think...almost.
<drc> cYmen: I think that the more traditional metod of configuring the mouse is with/etc/x11/xorg.conf.  I'm not really a X11 type of guy so I'm not real sure of the exact settings, but google is your friend. http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html might be a good place to start.
<cYmen> Man all this subpixel rendering, smoothing, antialiasing and hinting is driving me crazy.
<cYmen> All I want is for things to look nice. :)
<drc> Mine does :)
<cYmen> Mine does now. Must have been some sort of glitch.
<drc> One man's nice is another man's glitch
<DarkEra> lol
<cYmen> hrhr
<cYmen> I suppose it must strongly depend on how well you see. :)
<drc> It really depends on the monitor, video card/driver and settings.  The exact same settings I use on a friend's computer look "glitchy".
<drc> And your eyes, yes.
<drc> Mine are old and tired.
<DarkEra> Well, up to now i'm very pleased with the newly install of Xubuntu 11.04. I don't regret the switch from Ubuntu 11.04 on the laptop
<cYmen> Hm. I have an external monitor on my notebook. It looks good on the notebook but bad on the external. :)
<drc> cYmen: See, I was right :)
<drc> Please tell my wife!
<DarkEra> drc's wife: he was right!
<mbn_18> Hi, I added a second language to the keyboard layout but I cant switch between them. I work on the live image. Any idea what I need to do so I can switch languages?
<drc> mbn_18: I have no knowledge of how to do that, but have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ?
<mbn_18> drc: thanks, will check
<drc> mbn_18: Still having trouble with the English-Hebrew thing?
<mbn_18> Yep, I wonder if 'Input method switcher' is related
<mbn_18> and there is also 'keyboard input methods'
<drc> I don't deal with different locales/languages (to misquote the movie, I speal only 2 languages: English and bad English) so I have no idea.But some here will, sometime :)
<cYmen> Is it possible to remove the title bar from terminal windows?
<Sysi> always or just when you need it?
<Sysi> there's tap in settings, "show borders for new windows", you could try that
<cYmen> Sysi: Where do I find that?
<drc> cYmen: Terminal Preferences>Opening New Windows
<drc> er... Terminal Preferences>Appearence>Opening....
<cYmen> ah..I'm using xterm. :)
<cYmen> But I suppose I could give this terminal a try...
<xubuntu-installe> i have a brief question.  i'm installing xubuntu 10,04,2 and it's 95% done.  it's running dpkg.  i'm installing it on a cd.  i didn't realise my monitor went to power save mode and i just assumed that it shut down and finished.  i popped out the cd and it's been on hang for a minute now.  does that mean that i need to reinstall it due to this error?
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Soupermanito> it still black=
<Soupermanito> it is still black?*
<Soupermanito> can't you place the cd again and see if it restarts?
<Soupermanito> are you sure it ended the installation? including grub?
<xubuntu-installe> hang on...
<xubuntu-installe> i put the cd back on and it's still at 95%.  it's been at that amount for 15 minutes.
<xubuntu-installe> what's grub?
<xubuntu-installe> sorry...i'm a bit new to debian-based linux installations.  :-(
<Soupermanito> grub is the boot manager
<xubuntu-installe> Thank you.
<Soupermanito> whitout it the system wont boot
<xubuntu-installe> Only one window is up and it's titled "installing system.."  i downloaded the iso image and burned it to cd.
<Soupermanito> xubuntu-installe, it might be at 95% because its downloading stuff frem the internet
<xubuntu-installe> no internet connection.
<Soupermanito> oh
<xubuntu-installe> should i just start the installation from step one?
<xubuntu-installe> that's what i'm thinking i should do...
<Soupermanito> sure you could try
<xubuntu-installe> thank you for your help.  man--it's  hot and humid out here (chicago)
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> here is cold and humid (buenos aires)
<xubuntu-installe> estas latino?
<xubuntu-installe> su ingles es muy bien!!!
<Soupermanito> i can't even translate "estas latino" to english XD
<drc> Soupermanito: That's easy...it tanslates to: Soupermanito is going to send drc a sixpack of Cervecería y Maltería Quilmes :)
<Soupermanito> XD
<drc> off to the hospital again...back later
<Soupermanito> :P i have a box of 12 one litter bottles of that beer on the backyard since like christmass XD i never drink beer
<Soupermanito> :D good luck drc
<TedyBear> Hello
<TedyBear> My system froze up earlier today
<TedyBear> and now the swap isn't mounted at boot even if /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is still in /etc/fstab
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Soupermanito> cant you swapon?
<TedyBear> may I still refer to "swapon /dev/sdb3" as it was during the installation?
<TedyBear> or will I have to take into account the /dev/mapper/cryptswap1?
<TedyBear> sudo swapon /dev/sdb3 -> swapon: /dev/sdb3: stat failed: No such file or directory
<TedyBear> how do I perform a check on the partition?
<TedyBear> How can I repair or check the swap partition
<Soupermanito> sorry
<Soupermanito> i dont know
<Soupermanito> smarter people might
<Soup|irssi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/790898
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790898 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar lags and prompts error on first opening" [Undecided,New]
<Soupermanito> oh
<charlie-tca> um, we are talking about you in the other channel
<TedyBear> I've edited /etc/crypttab to reflect /dev/sdc3
<TedyBear> sudo swapon doesn't do the trick, I try to run sudo cryptdisks_start /dev/sdc3 but that gives the error message "/dev/sdc3 is not in crypttab"
<GridCube> have you tried seen if gparted says something about that partition?
<GridCube> you could reformat it?
<TedyBear> got it
<TedyBear> the correct format was sudo cryptdisks_start cryptswap1
<GridCube> :)
<TedyBear> I ran the testdisk utility to "locate" the sdc3 partition
<TedyBear> Feels good, man
<TedyBear> I think I'll reward myself with some cola
<GridCube> :D
<ilyaZ> ok so just installed xubuntu the other day: why are non of my apt-packages authenticated?
<ilyaZ> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<ilyaZ>   libncurses5-dev libreadline5-dev
<ilyaZ> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<charlie-tca> sounds like the key is missing
<ilyaZ> hey charlie-tca (thanks for helping me last night) where do I get the public key?
<charlie-tca> Have you run sudo apt-get update?
<ilyaZ> let me try
<charlie-tca> if the key is missing, it will give you an error with a bunch of numbers. We can get the key from them
<Penguiniator> How can I enable restarting the X server with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I use Alt+printscrn+k
<charlie-tca> it works
<charlie-tca> !control
<charlie-tca> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> !restart
<charlie-tca> hm, it hates me
#xubuntu 2011-06-01
<ilyaZ> charlie-tca, worked! thanks! BTW, submitted my first brainstorm suggestion last night (#12): http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26160/
<charlie-tca> Great!
<ilyaZ> thanks again g2g
<charlie-tca> either run check in update manager or that command before you trying to install stuff
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> too late
<charlie-tca> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<GridCube> http://ss64.com/bash/
<GridCube> wait thats not for here
<nicofs> Very often the icons in my tray start to "wobble" and then my CPU goes up to 100% (Process "Xorg")... what can i do? what could this be?
<sean-desktop> hey all
<sean-desktop> one question. i have my laptop acting as a wireless adapter for my 360 via ethernet.. but i cant access the windows media extender from my windows 7 desktop to the xbox.. is there anything i can do?
<sean-desktop> ?join #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> sean-desktop: might ask that in ##windows, since it sounds like windows/microsoft on both systems?
<pylix> there's a major bug with my flash drive softwares compatibility with Xubuntu. the u3 system causes endless windows in thunar
<charlie-tca> yup
<pylix> endless popup windows
<charlie-tca> you can go into settings, and tell it not to automount the drives
<charlie-tca> then it will quit doing that
<pylix> i like auto mount in some instances but yeah that was insane
<charlie-tca> settings -> Removable drives and media
<charlie-tca> turn off automounting
<pylix> so i i mount it myself it won't do the endless popups?
<pylix> if i*
<charlie-tca> As far as I know, correct
<charlie-tca> Mine quit doing it when I did
<pylix> I haven't seen something so crazy since like 6 or so years ago when i used to play around and get viruses from windows
<sean-desktop> hey all
<sean-desktop> anyone here want to give me a lil help?
<charlie-tca> heh, I was so pissed I threw one drive out before I figured out how to stop that
<GridCube> hahaha
<GridCube> !ask sean-desktop
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<GridCube> !ask | sean-desktop
<ubottu> sean-desktop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GridCube> there i always forget about that | line
<sean-desktop> GridCube, ok i was trying to get some things set up in 11.04 so i could improve some NAT issues between my laptop and the 360 u have leeching nternet off of it
<sean-desktop> long story short, my eth0 in my connection manager says device not authorized
<sean-desktop> and when i go to the nm system settings conf its blank
<sean-desktop> so i cant set any values in there
<sean-desktop> any idea on how i can fix this?
<sean-desktop> my wireless is fine btw
<GridCube> ok
<sean-desktop> sorry for the flood.. just a lil frazzled and its late where i am and i wanna get this fixed b4 bed as i have an early rise
<GridCube> :) let me do some research
<sean-desktop> thank u
<GridCube> sean-desktop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505697
<MK``> What is Xubuntu's default music player/library manager?
<sean-desktop> gmusic browser MK``
<GridCube> player? aint it parole?
<sean-desktop> GridCube, i would need to reinstall the eth0 and its drivers?
<MK``> Something I can use with my ipod
<GridCube> MK``, i've heard that rythmbox plays fairly well whit ipods
<GridCube> sean-desktop, i don't really know, but that thread should guide you if its the same problem, if not tell me and i will try to find something more adequate
<MK``> plays music fine
<sean-desktop> yeah it says its not there so i guess so
<GridCube> MK``, exaile should be able to handle ipods as well
<MK``> Rythmbox and Banshee have worked to play so far
<MK``> I just need to test syncking
<MK``> D: I minimized Rythmbox and it disappeared XD
<MK``> ooh, it collapsed into the audio thing on my panel, nvm
<lostson> MK``: if you dont want it to disappear like that go to edit --> plugins and uncheck status icon
<MK``> ok
<MK``> I'm trying to decide which I like best
<MK``> Rythmbox, Banshee, or Amarok
<lostson> i personally use rhythmbox
<GridCube> rythmbox is more gtk likely :P
<lostson> all 3 are good apps though
<GridCube> i liked it when i used it
<MK``> Amarok can't seem to read my ipod
<MK``> heh
<GridCube> now i use exaile or Decibel Audio Player
<GridCube> last time i used amarok was back in 07 when exaile was just a beta app
<lostson> quod libet isnt bad either
<GridCube> never heard of it
<GridCube> also never used parole
<MK``> Exaile is just a port to a different framework?
<andantino> does the xubuntu installer run pretty much the same as ubuntu.  does it have an option to install alongside windows?
<wiskey> Same, yeah.
<andantino> great
 * kavurt ...
<xubuntu897> slt
<GridCube> ?
<drc> !
<GridCube> ¿
<charlie-tca> came and left
<Guest10831> HI
<Guest10831> somebody knows how can I change my USER ICON?
<GridCube> !hi  | Guest10831
<ubottu> Guest10831: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest10831> in the login screen?
<GridCube> there is no way that i know of, no
<GridCube> maybe some other people can tell you
<GridCube> but i have tried to figure out that one for like months
<Guest10831> :(
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> if im not mistaken the next generation of session manager will allow to change that, but then again don't really know
<Sysi> add file with a right name to your home folder, google for that name
 * GridCube would like to point that that doesnt work for him
<Sysi> hum, i think somebody quite recently was succesfull with it
<Sysi> but it's possible that it's deprecated..
<andantino> i was meesing around with my desktop and panels. just wondering if there is a way to restore my default desktop
<charlie-tca> andantino: yes, there is
<andantino> how do i do that
<andantino> im not sure i want to do that but it would be helpful to know
<charlie-tca> you have to delete the config files, just  open a terminal and      rm -r ~/.config      and       rm -r ~/.cache
<charlie-tca> and reboot
<andantino> thats it?
<andantino> thanks charles i will copy that down
<charlie-tca> note those are dot files, which are hidden
<charlie-tca> sure, this is linux. It's easy
<sakuragno> hallo
<sakuragno> i'm using xubuntu10.10 and i've a multifuction  canon mp160 and printer works well  but i've some problem with scanner... xane recognize the scanner but cannot comunicate.. some suggestion?
<sakuragno> noone?
<sakuragno> :D
<sakuragno> i'm using xubuntu10.10 and i've a multifuction  canon mp160 and printer works well  but i've some problem with scanner... xane recognize the scanner but cannot comunicate.. some suggestion?
#xubuntu 2011-06-02
<andantino> #xubuntu must be the monastic distro
<andantino> xubuntu*
<MK`> what are xubuntu's HDD requirements?
<charlie-tca> with the alternate cd, 2.5GB; with the desktop cd, 4.4GB
<andantino> what is the alternate cd?  a net install with package selection?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> a text-based installer instead of the gui
<andantino> ah
<MK`> Alternate also allows you to use full disk encryption
<charlie-tca> yes
<MK`> is 5GB enough for Xubuntu?
<MK`> for /
<charlie-tca> yes, anytime
<charlie-tca> If you wait about three minutes, I can tell you what it installs at, even
<MK`> yeah
<MK`> please heh
<charlie-tca> I have a fresh install rebooting now
<GridCube> :D i installed one of my tests on 3,5gb
<MK`> and, if you can tell me the size of /boot separately, that'd be great
<MK`> I wanna partition this correctly heh
<charlie-tca> Looks like the entire installation took 1.88 GB
<charlie-tca> Allowing for new files, tmp files for updates, etc, plan at least 3GB?
<MK`> This is an 80 GB HDD, has windows on it, 15 GB free
<MK`> hm...
<charlie-tca> boot = 22.9MB
<charlie-tca> 15 is plenty
<MK`> well I know windows needs some leg room
<charlie-tca> You don't really need a separate boot
<charlie-tca> I have installed in 3GB, but I usually give /swap 1GB too
<MK`> hm
<MK`> Should I get rid of Windows XP?
<charlie-tca> not until you are sure you don't want/need it
<MK`> The *sole* thing people here use on Windows now is iTunes
<charlie-tca> I haven't used windows in ?? years now. I did buy windows 3.1 when it came out
<MK`> lemme see if you can buy from itunes without the client
<charlie-tca> You might be able to use Rythmbox for it
<MK`> I mean the iTunes Store
<charlie-tca> do a install, with 4 gb root, 1gb swap, 5 gb /home
<charlie-tca> That will let you play with it and see if you like it
<charlie-tca> It is also faster than the live cd
<MK`> I've tried Rythmbox, Amarok, etc. they're nice
<MK`> hm
<MK`> the PC has 1.5GB ram, is 1GB swap advisable?
<GridCube> it won't harm you
<MK`> Also... This PC has a 5GB OEM backup partition. What can I use to make a partition image for backup?
<GridCube> mmm i used déjà vu once, worked pretty well
<GridCube> but don't really know
<GridCube> déjà dup
<MK`> hm
<GridCube> i used it to store a backup of a w7 then formated and restored and everything worked, almost
<TheCheggs> Hey guy's, I am really sorry to bother but i have a question. How would I go about installing a custom theme?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> you could ahm download a theme, uncompress it anywhere and then unpack it, "sudo mv" it to /usr/share/themes and then change the theme in the appearance dialog
<TheCheggs> hmm alright let me try that out :) thank you
<GridCube> ok i sayd uncompress and unpack, thats some recursivitu right there
<TheCheggs> hey that worked!
<TheCheggs> thank you very much :D
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> you are very welcome
<GridCube> also be never sorry to ask questions
<GridCube> :)
<TheCheggs> alright :)
<jozefk> o/
<jozefk> I don't see how to change the user image in xfce
<TheSheep> jozefk: save it as .face
<jozefk> ~/.face?
<TheSheep> yes
<jozefk> no .png no .jpg no nothing? just .face that's it? :)
<jozefk> what about the size?
<MK``> file extension is for the human :P
<jozefk> yeah. linux is often smart enough to know what kind of file it is. I had a movie without extension at all and linux just open it in video player :))
<MK``> Yeah, good software will detect the type of the file by looking at it
<MK``> I know a few websites that will only let you upload .jpg for avatars, but you can just rename a png to .jpg and it will accept it
<MK``> Relying on the extension is a security risk
<jozefk> yeah. about websites I know. it was always stupid for me. yeah that's also true. you can rename .zip to .jpg and upload it for example :)) I did that sometimes and it worked also
<rojaa> greetings
<rojaa> anyone have any luck installing new icons on xubuntu?
<plantoschka> is it possible to have "aero-snap" in xfce? Unity, Gnome3 and KDE offer this.
<plantoschka> that looks nice: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAc6vc93jxc possible in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> plantoschka: no, unless you use a different window manager
<goutbulgare> bonjour
<bazhang> !fr | goutbulgare
<ubottu> goutbulgare: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<goutbulgare> hi, i need some help after installing xubuntu
<goutbulgare> some help for a graphic card radeon and a minipci wifi module
<goutbulgare> humm
<goutbulgare> well
<goutbulgare> i think my cpu support all graphic charge, how can i be certain that the driver is correctly working for my radeon?
<bazhang> !wifi | goutbulgare
<ubottu> goutbulgare: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<goutbulgare> is there any checking test or something?
<goutbulgare> oookey; an dfor the wifi, i installed it bay the ndiswrapper system, it says tha the module is present, but i dont see it in ifconfig, how can i check it?
<goutbulgare> the video is lagging
<plantoschka> copy&paste in eclipse is only working occasionaly :(
<Superbest> I'm gonna install xubuntu from a usb drive, what do I do with the iso's I download?
<Superbest> oh is it unetbootin?
<charlie-tca> use unetbootin to put the iso on the usb drive
<Superbest> ok, I'd forgotten all about it, heh
<docteri> I can't seem to find the menu to launch "Password and Encryption Keys" so I can manage Gnome Keyring, and I don't know the Default password. Running 11.4. Any clues?
<charlie-tca> docteri: should be in Menu -> Settings
<charlie-tca> If not, install seahorse
<docteri> Aha, thanks
<docteri> (need to install seahorse, apparently)
<jozefk> usb never worked for me
<gynter> Hello, cat xubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso > /dev/sdb should work fine to make usb install memstick?
<charlie-tca> Not to my knowledge
<charlie-tca> use unetbootin
<jozefk> use external DVD rom
<jozefk> :)
<gynter> but first I need to make a partition?
<charlie-tca> jozefk: not at all helpful
<jozefk> he will save time
<charlie-tca> gynter: unetbootin should take care of it for you
<jozefk> it should but for me it didn't
<gynter> thats too bad, that cat'ing doesn't work... works fine for debian netinstall thou :)
<Sysi> works for almost every other distro.. not *buntu
<jozefk> maybe dd would work for ubuntu :)
<Sysi> nope
<Sysi> shouldn't work and i've never heard it to work
<gynter> hmm, but i have only 10.04 in unetbootin
<jozefk> maybe that's why it didn't worked for me too
<Sysi> download .iso and use it
<gynter> should I specivy /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1?
<Sysi> sdb
<Sysi> oh, sdb1 for unetbootin
<Sysi> can't remember how it represents partitions/devices
<charlie-tca> iso is some kind of compressed image, isn't it?
<Sysi> more like virtual disk image, like you can have virtual machines
<Sysi> virtual filesystem, you can mount .iso
<gynter> Didn't work, eg doesn't boot
<gynter> just blinks "_"
<gynter> Used unetbootin and image
<gynter> Any other suggestions :) ?
<knome> use the usb disk creator.
<gynter> I'm not on Unbuntu :)
<knome> i don't know then. can you use a cd burner software + a cd?
<gynter> no
<gynter> 1 more try and then i'll go with debian :P
<gynter> Xubuntu uses same installr as Ubuntu, right?
<charlie-tca> yes
<gynter> Do I really have to install Ubuntu or Windows to create bootable Xubuntu pen drive :P ?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> If you have xubuntu installed, just install unetbootin or usb-creator and use them
<mnemoc> gynter: you can buy one from on-disk.com ;-)
<gynter> I have debian
<gynter> And using Unetbootin didn't work
<charlie-tca> hm, maybe ask in #debian if there is such a channel, how to do it in Debian?
<gynter> Hm, k never mind, I'll just install debian with xfce then :)
<GridCube> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): A Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21-4.1build1 (natty), package size 423 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<superbest> hi
<superbest> so I have one mouse (a4tech)
<superbest> but xubuntu thinks I have two
<superbest> any ideas why?
#xubuntu 2011-06-03
<Unit193> There is a little too much of a connection issue here...
<Unit193> charlie-tca , bazhang , TheSheep: Requesting temp redirect for superbest
<compro01> what is the username/password for the liveCD?
<compro01> i've tried ubuntu and a blank password, but it doesn't work
<Unit193> compro01: Did you try keeping both blank?
<compro01> yes, it just chucks "authentication failure" at me then.  using ubuntu/blank, it appears to accept it, then X appears to restart and it chucks me the username/password prompt again
<Unit193> compro01: This is what I found: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD#Logging%20in Could you be having X errors? Maybe try logging in with TTY1?
<compro01> Unit193, how do you do that on the liveCD?
<Unit193> !tty | compro01
<ubottu> compro01: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<compro01> Unit193, interesting.  looking at TTY1, i am already logged in as ubuntu
<Unit193> compro01: sudo passwd ubuntu   You can then set your password
<compro01> Unit193, doesn't appear to be working.  after entering that command, it just sits there doing nothing.  as an aside, i also can't switch back to the gui prompt, it just gives me bunches of colourful lines
<Unit193> Did you see a "Welcome to Ubuntu!" message?
<compro01> at the top? yeah.  "welcome to ubuntu 11.04 (GNU/Linux", etc.
<compro01> shows me the "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$" prompt, accepts the command as typed, then does nothing at all
<Unit193> And something like    ubuntu@ubuntu:~$   ?
 * Unit193 brain fart
<Unit193> I would wait for the next helper...
<compro01> yeah, and this is just a secondary problem.  my inital problem is that the installer just up and crashes
<Unit193> Did you try the AltCD?
<compro01> i think that's my next idea.
<Unit193> Or you could wait for the next support person...
<n2diy> the hard drive on my main box crashed, so I moved the the HD from my backup box into the main box. Everything seems ok except for some of the graphics. I.E. Mines takes for ever to load, initially, and between games. During this, Xorg is consuming most of the system memory?
<compro01> Unit193, just FYI, the alternate install CD worked fine.  thanks for the attempted assistance even though it didn't help much
<taylor_> Xubuntu is amazing. :)
<drc> Truly Amazing, Gracie.
<gynter> I would like to use LVM, are partitions / (rootfs, 2G), /tmp (tmp, 5G), /var (var, 5G), /usr (usr, 20G), /home (home, 250G) ok?
<gynter>  /boot will be on non-lv partition (sda1) 500MB
<carter_> hey hey
<carter_> so i cant stand unity..so switching to XFCE
<TheSheep> yeah, that's common
<elros> you can also think about lxde
<TeXnicer> Hi there. I do help in #latex-de. I found out that people installing texlive under #xubuntu usually cannot access the "tlmgr"-utility for maintance the texlive-installation. Does anyone present call tell me something about that? Specificallý we are looking for [ngerman]{babel} ... I do not know how to look for packages under xubuntu.
<Moe> hey guys
<TeXnicer> We look for [ngerman]{babel} under texlive2009 under xubuntu... any dice to find it. Alternative: how to work with tlmgr under xubuntu, since it seems not present should be part of texlive installation
<elros> TeXnicer, I cannot use that command either. I suspect that the latex packages in ubuntu are all handled trough apt. If you want custom packages, you can install them to your home directory in ~/texmf and run texhash ~/texmf
<TeXnicer> ah okay.
<TeXnicer> thanks
<elros> some useful packages are texlive-latex3 and texlive-math-extra
<TeXnicer> elros: We go through that, right. Precisely what I was looking for. Hoping that helps ;)
<elros> glad to help
<Moe> Having issues with an upgraded maverick install here .. the natty installation supposedly starts a gnome-session daemon which obviously upsets xfce4-session and leaves the user without xfwm4 for instance. I already reset the environment (basically removed all the relevant configuration directories) .. still, no go .. any pointers?
<TeXnicer> elros: any dice to get a "apt-cache search texlive" for an yesterday-xubuntu-version?
<TeXnicer> elros: can you use [ngerman]{babel} ?
<Unit193> !info texlive
<ubottu> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-11 (natty), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<elros> well, you could install texlive-lang-de
<elros> I'm not a german, so german babel packages aren't my speciality
<elros> all I know that texlive-lang-fi gave me finnish hyphenation
<elros> !info texlive-lang-de
<ubottu> Package texlive-lang-de does not exist in natty
<elros> oh
<elros> !info texlive-lang-fi
<ubottu> Package texlive-lang-fi does not exist in natty
<elros> !info texlive-lang-finnish
<ubottu> texlive-lang-finnish (source: texlive-lang): TeX Live: Finnish. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-3 (natty), package size 28 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Unit193> !info texlive-lang-german
<ubottu> texlive-lang-german (source: texlive-lang): TeX Live: German. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-3 (natty), package size 1028 kB, installed size 2232 kB
<elros> TeXnicer, install texlive-lang-german and try again
<TeXnicer> elros: Keep that for record. T'was texlive-lang-german ;)
<TeXnicer> elros: German by any chance?
<elros> nope, a Finn
<TeXnicer> .oO Just thought... who would have thought that ;)
<elros> have read german in school, so high five
<TeXnicer> To all latex-o-phils (I mean texlive and stuff)   AND German-speaking  #latex-de </advertising>
<TeXnicer> .'´´#  <--- sort of a hand
<miro_> Hej, i have a problem cpu frequency management in 11.04. Problem is with working a cpu-governor-plugin which doesn't work generally and with cpu-frequency-plugin which works but I can't change cpu state from on-demand on any other - I can change but nothing changes. Any suggestions?
<miro_> At previous version of xubuntu everything goes ok.
<miro_> Of course I'm talking about installation on notebook;)
<miro_> Core2Duo
<TedyBear> Hello
<TedyBear> Have a question regarding crypttab
<TedyBear> I also asked the question on the xubuntu-users mailing list but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask here as well
<TheSheep> come on, ask it already
<TheSheep> don't keep us waiting
<TedyBear> So my problem is that the swap partition is defined in /etc/crypttab as /dev/sdb3 (during installation) but every now and then the swap partition is designated /dev/sdc3 and cryptdisks_start fails to mount the partition
<TheSheep> TedyBear: do you have hardware raid on that computer?
<TedyBear> Can I define the partition in /etc/crypttab using the /dev/disk/by-path/-alias?
<TedyBear> TheSheep: no
<TheSheep> TedyBear: what is detected as sdb when your disk is sdc?
<TedyBear> as the partition isn't listed under /dev/disk/by-uuid
<TheSheep> yeah I think swap doesn't have uuid
<TheSheep> oh, actually it does
<TedyBear> if swap is /dev/sdc3 then there is not sdb3
<TedyBear> and vice versa
<TheSheep> is there sdb?
<TheSheep> if there is, what is it?
<TedyBear> yes, sdb1 is a 160 Gb NTFS partition
<TedyBear> (the whole drive)
<TheSheep> and it's always sdb, never sdc?
<TedyBear> I've defined that through the uuid in fstab
<TedyBear> so it's always mounted
<TheSheep> I want to know why it changes
<TedyBear> the /dev/sd* are not static
<TedyBear> they're dealt out in the order in which they appear
<TedyBear> ie. external harddrives frequently change designation
<TedyBear> the question is can I use /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380011A_3JV0MM65-part3
<TedyBear> in /etc/crypttab'
<TheSheep> that I don't know
<TedyBear> Just had to try it. It's only the production-machine, what could go wrong? =)
<TedyBear> It worked
<TeXnicer> something tells me that t][s][o is a gamer...
<t_s_o> more a networking issue
<lloydb39> Can anybody help with connecting to a LAN?
<taiyal|mac> I just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and the battery monitor's gone, how can I get it back?
<taiyal|mac> nevermind, got it
<taiyal|mac> apt-get install xfce4-battery-plugin or some such package
<Kurdistan> hey guys
<charlie-tca> !hi | Kurdistan
<ubottu> Kurdistan: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, do you have any bug-rapport from xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yues
<Kurdistan> want to see how many bugs have been solved in natty
<charlie-tca> That is not an easy thing to search in launchpad
<charlie-tca> http://2tu.us/3crv would be a starting a point, but I don't know how to limit it to Xubuntu now
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, exactly :) not easy to fined.
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, how is xubuntu turning out in natty?
<Kurdistan> stable to be main os (distro)?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu in natty is very good
<charlie-tca> I use it all the time, so do many others.
<charlie-tca> Some do not like a few of the new changes, as always. Xfce 4.8 does some stuff differently
<charlie-tca> I think it has a memory leak, which requires restarting every 4 or 5 days, but that is not limited to Xubuntu, it is in Xorg or someplace
<DarkEra> Not to forget,  there's also a issue with the current kernel(s) which affects more distro's using the 2.6.38 and 39 kernel, not only *buntu i've read. That's also not the fault of any distro
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, thx for te resume.
<Kurdistan> Many I have talked with says this is the best xubuntu release. what do you say charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> Maybe that kernel is where the leak is. I just know the system will freeze completely if you don't reboot often enough
<charlie-tca> I say it is very good
<Kurdistan> DarkEra, yes, do you mean power regression?
<Kurdistan> its effect also maverick users
<DarkEra> Kurdistan, yes, that's what i meant.
<Kurdistan> I normally do not use only battery for my laptop
<Kurdistan> so it does not really effect to much
<Kurdistan> but the problem I some users feels is the heat
<DarkEra> charlie-tca, i have to agree with you. I'm very pleased with the 11.04 release myself and never thought i'd make a switch to Xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> heh, Surprise!
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is a good distribution for non-beginners. 11.04 is a good release in a good distribution.
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, many feels this is really good release. Really hardcore buntu friends that have used ubuntu from beginning
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, so if you are in the team, will proud. xfc 4.8 have made xubuntu only good in my view.
<charlie-tca> thanks
<charlie-tca> The team likes to hear if things are good or bad. Good almost always is better to hear!
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, :) understand that.
<DarkEra> It would be nice if Xubuntu 11.10 had a app included again to rip cd's. It's something i missed in 11.04. For the rest you wont hear me complain. :)
<charlie-tca> I didn't know we ever had such an app as default?
<DarkEra> didn't exaile this kind of thing?
<Kurdistan> guys I will install xubuntu. I hope it will be good.
<Kurdistan> see you guys later today or tomorrow
<charlie-tca> DarkEra: not ripping
<DarkEra> good luck Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, before I go, can you give me default application list?
<charlie-tca> I was advised to use cdripper
<charlie-tca> Kurdistan: I don't have one handy, let me see if I can find one
<Kurdistan> thx, so I know what I am going to-do list after fresh xubuntu install.
<Kurdistan> :)
<DarkEra> cdripper...... i searched for that in synaptic but didn't find it there... but i saw Asunder between them
<DarkEra> drc o/
<charlie-tca> DarkEra: ripperx
<drc> DarkEra: \o/
<charlie-tca> almost the same thing... :-)
<DarkEra> charlie-tca, aha, thanks. will look into it right away
<charlie-tca> Kurdistan: I think this is the list: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/xubuntu.oneiric/view/head:/desktop
<Kurdistan> charlie-tca, you are angel.
<charlie-tca> Well, actually, that is oneiric, but we haven't changed it yet
<Kurdistan> so it is gnome-network ?
<Kurdistan> good, before xubuntu had wicd.
<Kurdistan> never liked it
<charlie-tca> should be network-manager, yes
<Kurdistan> is pulseaudio preinstalled?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Kurdistan> really good.
<Kurdistan> me like it :).
<Kurdistan> best way to get the mic working
<charlie-tca> I like it because it lets me hear audio from both my main system and VBox machines
<Kurdistan> se you all later. thx for the info charlie-tca.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<nicofs> Very frequently, the icons in my tray start to wobble and CPU goes up to 100%. What can I do?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> thats really weird
<GridCube> never heard of that
<GridCube> let me do some research
<GridCube> nicofs, is this your problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/586012
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 586012 in Xfce panel "[Maverick] XFCE system tray became unusable after libgtk upgrade" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<nicofs> GridCube, checking
<nicofs> GridCube, not quite but close might be the same issue with different symptoms... i'll try downgrading...
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> nicofs, aparently is fixed on xfce 4.7.5
<GridCube> xfce4-panel 4.7.5
<Sysi> 4.7 is devel version, natty has 4.8, stable
<nicofs> Sysi, i have natty...
<GridCube> :P mine is 4.6.3 XD but im using 10.04
<charlie-tca> nicofs: what version does       apt-cache policy xfce4-panel       give?
<nicofs> charlie-tca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/617651/
<charlie-tca> panel version is up to date for natty
<charlie-tca> nicofs: was this an upgrade from maverick or a fresh install with a new /home
<nicofs> charlie-tca, upgrade
<charlie-tca> might be something carried forward then. might need to rename ~/.config and restart. Then you can add things back one at a time to see what caused it
<th0r> there is a way to set up the workspaces in xfce so that moving the mouse off the edge of the screen causes a switch to the next workspace. I cannot locate that option; can someone point me in the right direction?
<GridCube> mmm i dont know th0r
<th0r> GridCube: been trying to find it in google but no luck so far <smile>. One of those little things that will drive me nuts for the next week or so
<charlie-tca> th0r: which release of Xubuntu?
<th0r> GridCube: found it!....under settings WindowManager.
<th0r> I need to make up a list of these 'set once and forget' settings...every time I install xfce on a computer I waste a lot of time trying to find them again <smile>
<drc> th0r: Or you be like me and bØrk your system so often, you have to re-install enough to remember where these things are.
<th0r> drc: I hate to think how many times I have installed xfce. Just returned to xubuntu from pclinuxos and had to start all over again. But finally remembered to make /home a separate partition this time
<Sysi> i once did three complete reinstalls within a week
<drc> Hah...I've done that in a day :(
 * charlie-tca done more than three in a day 
<drc> I've taken to making a Xubuntu LiveUSB on a partition, and all my configs and tips on another partition on the same USB.
<charlie-tca> I just backup to dropbox now, and can move the settings as needed
<Sysi> fifteen minutes to set up xfce, couple of hours to adjust software
<th0r> well, I was going to install linux in a vm under windows xp, but found that xp wouldn't recognize my new 320gb hard drive. So it must be time to switch to using xp in a vm under linux <smile>
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> great, now firefox is asking to download all the pages that end in php
<Sysi> that has happened for me with a bad connection
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> i see
<DarkEra> hi folks o/
<drc> \o/
<charlie-tca> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<charlie-tca> How do I get rid of the x below the channel list in xchat? It closes the active channel when clicked on, even by accident
<DarkEra> charlie-tca, i don't know. I got mine set up with the Tree and not the Tab switcher
<charlie-tca> That takes too much space
<KM0201> x below the channel list?
#xubuntu 2011-06-04
<surreal7z> i have only onre problem with xubuntu.... how can I put panels NOT always os top?... without auto hiding?... it drives me crazy.... :(  even win xp has that option....   I just want to be able maximize windows over panels, without auto hiding them.
<surreal7z> 11.04
<surreal7z> on*
<surreal7z> one*
<surreal7z> to*
<ysis> surreal7z: Maybe ask in #xfce? I don't know of any such option.
<surreal7z> tnx for info
<xubuntu589> hey peeps. i just inastalled Xubuntu v11.4 so this means i am brand new in the world of linux os. just wanted to say "hi"
<xubuntu589> and maybe ask for help from time to time :-)
<pleia2> welcome :)
<xubuntu589> :-) thanks
<ysis> xubuntu589: Good choice you made. :o) Don't be shy (but don't forget to use Google). And: Hi!
<DarkEra> welcome and congrats xubuntu589 :)
<xubuntu589> yeah i know :-) google is your best friend. i'll try to get my oinfo out of google but sometimes you need hints and tips from experiencxed users
<ysis> xubuntu589: Sure.
<xubuntu589> so thank ya'll for the warm welcomming. i need to go to work now. but i will be back. and maybe with one or two questions :-)
<xubuntu589> bye fellas
<DarkEra> bye
<djiefo> Hi
<djiefo> theres any way to change icons in xu 11.04?
<bazhang> right click properties click the little picture
<djiefo> isnt not working
<djiefo> nothing happen
<bazhang> no picture?
<djiefo> yes but if i click on it, nothing happens
<djiefo> The file is Minecraft.jar
<bazhang> make a launcher then
<djiefo> a shortcut?
<bazhang> right click desktop create launcher?
<djiefo> omg
<djiefo> nice stuff
<bazhang> success? put a command in there to start up minecraft
<djiefo> i cant selec application .jar i think
<djiefo> what should be this command pls?
<djiefo> iNoob
<djiefo> nvm
<djiefo> no
<djiefo> Hi, I want to make a launcher to this file  /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar whats the corect syntax of the command to refer to it? Thx
<djiefo> Is it possible to create a launcher for a .jar file?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743823 djiefo
<djiefo> bazhang someone just said me to try alacarte
<djiefo> is it good?
<bazhang> djiefo, you're crossposting, that is not good manners
<djiefo> oh ok
<bazhang> no idea. I found that link above
<djiefo> bazhang, its not working on xu11
<djiefo> i mean i created the launcher, but the command line is wrong because its not working at all
<djiefo> Someone can help me? I've been on this problem for so long... :(
<djiefo> I'm using xubuntu 11.04. Minecraft runs well :) The only thing is that I linked minecraft.jar in the desktop, but I can't change the icon in fil properties. I tried to create a launcher but i dunno wich command to write. The main file path is: /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar
<charlie-tca> the .jar is a java application, I don't know how to create a launcher to start them
<djiefo> yeah... same :(
<charlie-tca> Try looking in /usr/share/applications/minecraft    using mousepad to see what the exec= says
<charlie-tca> but , as a .jar, you might not be able to change their icon
<djiefo> theres any way to create a shortcut to a terminal command in desktop?
<charlie-tca> yes, there is
<djiefo> I font have enough knowledge to run in throught terminal so
<djiefo> path is: /home/djiefo/minecraft.jar
<djiefo> java6
<charlie-tca> create the launcher, click on run in terminal
<djiefo> what could be the corext command syntax?
<djiefo> correct*
<charlie-tca> if you are on Xubuntu 11.04, create the launcher, right click after you finish, click edit (the pencil), click on "run in terminal"
<charlie-tca> what is the exact command you use in terminal?
<djiefo> i'm not using any command to it, I create a link to the desktop
<djiefo> It runs well
<djiefo> But not the good icon
<djiefo> i just dunno wich command use for runs it through terminal
<charlie-tca> I don't know either. I don't have the game
<charlie-tca> what did it say the exec was?
<djiefo> it runs with Java
<charlie-tca> so, it said exec= java ?
<djiefo> charlie-tca,  The file '/home/djiefo/Desktop/Minecraft0.desktop' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<charlie-tca> right click it, open with....    mousepad
<djiefo> whats mousepad?
<djiefo> i dont have it
<charlie-tca> did minecraft create the launcher or did you?
<charlie-tca> mousepad is the editor in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Whjat
<charlie-tca> What are you using?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, ???
<djiefo> minecraft is a java game... im using xubuntu 11.04... When u download the game from source it's called minecraft.jar   you need to install Java6 to run it.
<charlie-tca> If you are using Xubuntu, you have mousepad
<charlie-tca> Then I don't know how to run it in terminal.
<djiefo> i don't see any mousepad by click clicking on minecraft.jar
<charlie-tca> apparently, I don't have the game
<djiefo> right clicking
<djiefo> huh ok
<charlie-tca> I would guess you can not change the icon, since it is a jar file
<djiefo> I know that now.
<djiefo> But how to create a redirect to it
<djiefo> Like a shortcut that automaticly runs the file minecraft.ar in path:    /home/desktop/minecraft.jar
<djiefo> I could change the icon of this redirect cause i will not be a JAR it will be a shortcut
<charlie-tca> Maybe someone else will know how to do that. I don't think I have any .jar files, myself
<djiefo> java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M - jar ~/home/djiefo/Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<djiefo> ...not working
<djiefo> i tried sudo java  - jar ~/home/djiefo/Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame in terminal... not working
<djiefo> i mean if I could bu atleast able to run it trough terminal it will give me the command to enter in the launcher editory
<charlie-tca> Anyone got experience with Trackballs? Is the Kensington worth the $100.00 U.S / 68.34 Euro ??
<djiefo> Hi there!
<djiefo> here's what happen when i'm clicking on Animation Add-On http://paste.ubuntu.com/618378/
<djiefo> In compiz
<drc> charlie-tca: The last time I used a trackball was on a Mac Plus in the 80's(?) :)
<drc> And, irrc, it was a Kensington.
<djiefo> here's what happen when i'm clicking on Animation Add-On http://paste.ubuntu.com/618378/
<djiefo> In compiz
<CrazyGir> hello! what is the proper way to restart networking in xubuntu - the primary goal is to reinitialize the ethX interfaces/refresh dhcp, etc
<Thermi> CrazyGir in therminal: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Sysi> service network(manager) restart is modern way
<Sysi> i'm not sure if network and networkmanager are same scripts
<CrazyGir> the init.d method barks at you that it is deprecated
<CrazyGir> and it takes my interfaces down without bringing them back up
<CrazyGir> (sometimes it is fine)
<CrazyGir> Sysi: network(managet) ?
<Thermi> CrazyGir :O
<Thermi> root@thermi-Latitude-D600:~# /etc/init.d/networking start  stop
<Thermi> on Debian, there also is restart o.O
<pleia2> Thermi: init is different on xubuntu :)
<Thermi> yes, that's what i noticed now
<pleia2> service $foo start/stop/restart is the new way to manipulate services
<Thermi> but i thought it was similiar, because Xubuntu is a derivate of Debian :X
<Thermi> ok :p
<pleia2> debian uses sysvinit, ubuntu uses upstart, very different systems
<Thermi> oooh
<Thermi> ok
<pleia2> it's one of the ways it diverged from debian :)
<Thermi> :(
<Thermi> service networking also only gives me start and stop :X
<Thermi> seems like restart got lost
<pleia2> it depends on the service, most should still have restart scripts
<Jackneill> hi
<Jackneill> i just installed xubuntu 11.04 as xubuntu desktop
<Jackneill> but when in the grub i select ubuntu
<Jackneill> i get black screen
<Jackneill> but when i installed ubuntu, it worked perfect
<Jackneill> so i dont know whats the problem
<Jackneill> if i install ubuntu 11.04 and after i install xfce for it, will be same with xubuntu
<Jackneill> ?
<sokuban> trying to install Xubuntu with the desktop CD and it's stopping at "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py:605: GtkWarning: Attempt to load unknown IM context type 'im' gtk.main()" for quite a while, any help?
<sokuban> oh, nvm, it started moving
<xubuntu230> installing xubuntu via Wubi in XP on a FAT32 is a pain in the butt
<xubuntu230> can only set partition size to 4gb max due the fat32 limitation
<xubuntu230> but the error message on wubi is not speficic
<xubuntu230> and tells you something else instead
<jammonstrald> anyone know of a way to have Thunar show the location bar in the "browse" dialog boxes?
#xubuntu 2011-06-05
<TheSheep> jammonstrald: browse?
<alexCoder> hey
<lapaga> with a wubi install do you still do regular updates?
<xrdodrx> lapaga, yes.
<lapaga> thank you
<xrdodrx> no problem :)
<lapaga> when I start into the desktop a box pops up saying the xfce4-panel failed to load and asks if I want to load it.
<lapaga> it then tells me to save the session to prevent this in the future.  i do not see an option to xfce4-session --save
<lapaga> just in case someone answered my question before I logged out can they repeat it - thanks
<xubuntu420> d
<xubuntu420> whois
<xubuntu420> show
<zylinder> Hiya
<zylinder> does anyone here have experience with installing ja2?
<ion_> I can't log as a root user only ... however when I want to install something I can do it the system ask me for a password..
<bazhang> you never log in a s root.
<drc> *buntu's are set up not to need to be root.  If you attempt to do something that requires root privliges you use sudo/gksudo.  When it asks for a password, use your password.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ion_> bazhang: why not ?
<drc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> ion_, not the way ubuntu does things
<ion_> bazhang: yeah but if I need to ...?
<bazhang> ion_, for what
<ion_> bazhang: install something using dpkg or run a software that I can do only as root user
<bazhang> ion_, install what/run what
<bazhang> use apt-get, not dpkg
<TheSheep> ion_: just read that link
<ion_> bazhang:TheSheep: I'm doing it now ...but why ubuntu are doing this ?
<bazhang> ion_, the link not clear?
<ion_> bazhang: I'm not agree with what they say but anyway ....
<drc> ion_:  Because it makes it harder for people like you to mess their system up.  There, it that clear enough?
<bazhang> ion_, please answer my questions
<TheSheep> drc: please don't be rude
<ion_> bazhang:yeah I'm reading..
<drc> TheSheep: Mea culpa...haven't had my first cuppa yet.
<ion_> bazhang:TheSheep: sorry if you got me wrong I wasn't rude...
<TheSheep> ion_: I know, it wasn't about you :)
<TheSheep> drc: cheers
<ion_> TheSheep: I think you guys understand me ...because Linux is all about freedom..to do whatever you want with your box..
<ion_> Thanks guys....
<drc> TheSheep: There, I'm better now :)
<drc> Sorry ion_.
<TheSheep> ion_: sudo gives you the same rights as logging into root, but makes it easier to only have those rights when you really need them
<TheSheep> ion_: with root account, there is a temptation to just always log in as root
<drc> ion_: If you nedd to "be" root for a period of time, you can sudo -i in a terminal, this will allow you to be root until *that* ternimal is closed. (See man sudo)
<ion_> guys I even can log as a # even sudo doesn't work in my machine I can't perfom any task
<ion_> that's the actuall situation...
<bazhang> ion_, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ion_> Lucid 10.04 LTS
<bazhang> ion_, and sudo does nothing?
<ion_> bazhang: yep
<bazhang> ion_, how did it arrive at this state?
<ion_> bazhang: that's the poing I haven' done nothing yet....I just installed the system...
<ion_> bazhang: so I'm looked out of my own machine ..right now I can perfom tasks using the installer only.
<ion_> * locked
<ion_> done ....thanks anyone ...
<ion_> bazhang: one last question ...how to I set up a password for sudo too becauser right now just running sudo -i I can have privileges like #
<bazhang> ion_, sudo password is initial user password set up when you installed
<bazhang> there is not a root password.
<ion_> bazhang: so I can't use different one ?
<bazhang> ion_, for what
<ion_> bazhang: increase security....
<bazhang> ion_, that wont increase security..
<ion_> bazhang: no ? I mean if I have one password for log in the system and other to run tasks that needs #
<bazhang> ion_, what needs root?
<ion_> bazhang: well if I need to install third-part sofware I need root.
<bazhang> ion_, what software
<ion_> bazhang: skype for instance ...
<TheSheep> ion_: you can have users on your system that don't have access to sudo
<TheSheep> ion_: if that helps
<TheSheep> ion_: only the users who are in the admin group have it
<bazhang> ion_, sudo
<ion_> TheSheep: yeah this helps....
<djiefo> Hi. what the manipulation to install a theme file .gz    I tried drag and drop and it seems to not working for me :)
<djiefo> Hi. what the manipulation to install a theme file .gz    I tried drag and drop and it seems to not working for me :)
<drc> Unpack it and drop the folder in /usr/share/themes
<TheSheep> or ~/.themes
<drc> It may work to drop the resulting folder in ~/.themes, but I have never tried that.
<drc> Guess it would work :)
<djiefo> drc have to go on root to do this
<drc> If you put it in /usr/share/themes, yes...in ~/.themes, I would think no
<djiefo> no ~/.themes found
<djiefo> whats the keybinding to see hiden fils
<djiefo> files
<drc> Not by default...make on
<drc> CTRL H
<djiefo> oh ok and linux will detect it in appearance?
<drc> Dunno, I think so (never tried it) but TheSheep say so, so it must be correct :)
<drc> Think I'll actual;y try it :)
<djiefo> The folder could not be created permission denied
<elizabethanne> Hello?
<drc> in your home folder?
<djiefo> yes
<djiefo> drc,  no in File System
<djiefo> drc, sry
<elizabethanne> ?
<djiefo> drc,  i don't have /usr/ in my home folder
<drc> djiefo: NO
<drc> You're doing it wrong
<djiefo> drc, yeah i know
<drc> Make this directory
<elizabethanne> Please, I accidentally deleted the Wireless icon from the top panel in Xubuntu 11.04. Whenever I try rebooting back into Xubuntu, the icon appears for the briefest nano-second, then vanishes.
<elizabethanne> I'm sorry.
<drc> ~/.themes, either in a terminal or use thunar
<djiefo> drc,  how to create it through terminal?
<drc> mkdir .themes
<elizabethanne> ?
<drc> elizabethanne: You mean you deleted the entire indicator-plugin?
<djiefo> drc,  aud-Default is the skin to take in case?
<elizabethanne> I'm an idiot--yes, I did. I was trying to customise the bottom panel at the time, but I didn't realise that "Panel 1" was selected. I'm really sorry to bother you.
<elizabethanne> I got confused.
<elizabethanne> I tried to add Notification Area, but it is grayed out.
<drc> elizabethanne: right mouse click on the panel, Add New Items, Indicator Plugin
<drc> elizabethanne: That mean you already have a notification area.
<elizabethanne> okay--I did. I still don't see any wireless icon, though.
<elizabethanne> Do I close Add New Items, then?
<drc> yes, try restarting/rebooting.
<elizabethanne> Weird--I tried to go to "Synaptic Package Manager" , but it's now called "Package manager>
<lostson> hmm odd mine says synaptic package manager
<drc> mine too
<drc> djiefo: What?
<elizabethanne> Yeah. Something isn't right. let me try rebooting, though. Wish me luck!
<drc> Luck!
<drc> back in 5 min
<drc> back
<drc> What was your last question djiefo ?
<drc> Hey GridCube o/
<GridCube> hey o/
<djiefo> drc, the problem is solve :) But not I don't opacity settings in ccsm
<drc> ccsm?  you added it to Zubuntu?
<djiefo> drc,  nevermind
<djiefo> drc,  yes
<djiefo> Xubuntu*
<drc> OK, That's easy :)
<djiefo> yeah because actually, i'm a pure noob with linux, and 5 days of work and this computer can do anything I need :)
<drc> You're doing better than I am, after years of work, my computer still won't fetch me a beer :)
<GridCube> drc you need to install the coffe protocol and patch it
<drc> Ah....
<GridCube> also know as htcpcp
<GridCube> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_Protocol
<Guest12372> hello
<Maxx640> i have a little uninstallation problem
<Maxx640> could someone give me a tip?
<Sysi> ask a question and see if somebody knows
<Maxx640> i have uninstalled gnumeric vvith softvvare center, but it vvon't disapear in the applications menu
<Maxx640> is there a vvay of getting rid of it other than hiding it vvith the terminal
<Maxx640> ?
<Maxx640> (sorry about vv key that doesn't vvork)
<GridCube> Maxx640, do >alt-f2 >xfce4-panel -r >run
<Maxx640> i have done that
<Maxx640> my bar at the top disappeared and reappeared but gnumeric is still there
<Maxx640> any other things I could try?
<DaveF> I want to full install xubuntu 11.04 onto a 4 GB USB stick, but specs say it needs 4.4 GB. How can I stil install it - I don't need games or OpenOffice/LibreOffice.
<DaveF> Help!
<DaveF> I also don't need Gimp.
#xubuntu 2012-05-28
<synack_> hey guys im using xubuntu for like over a month now
<synack_> love it
<synack_> but, i want to tweak the WM a little , how can i add features like "snap to" left/right from unity ?
<synack_> im not even sure what WM xubuntu is using atm
<synack_> wiki says it is XFWM4
<synack_> is that accurate?
<synack_> id like to tweak the "alt-tab" interface and add the ability to snap windows to the left
<synack_> or right
<synack_> without upgrading the entire WM
<synack_> if possible
<Marzatta> hi, just installed 12.04 on a packardbell with nvidia G105M, and got this blue tint in youtube videos
<Marzata> any idea?
<Sysi> Marzata: disable hardware acceleration
<Marzata> Sysi: will try ...
<Mannix> hi
<Mannix> can somebody help to fix sound problems?
<baizon> dont know if you dont describe what your problem is
<Mannix> I have xubuntu 11.10. Sound worked well. But recently it broke: now only sound in Skype works, but not on browser
<Mannix> once it worked on mpg321
<Mannix> but it's not working on Clementine
<baizon> check pavucontrol
<baizon> maybe its muted
<baizon> because skype controls the volume
<Mannix> I do not have it
<Mannix> what package?
<Mannix> what muted?
<Mannix> Man, I say Skype is working!
<Mannix> how it can be muted?
<baizon> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/PulseAudio
<Mannix> I'll try to install pavucontrol
<baizon> do that
<Mannix> oh, btw, I am using USB headset
<Mannix> if I connect old-style headphones - it works
<Mannix> but with cracking sound
<baizon> install pavucontrol and check the output device
<Mannix> I've installed pavucontrol
<Mannix> what should I check?
<baizon> output device
<baizon> and sound volume
<Mannix> there are 3 output devices: RV710/730 Digital Audio HDMI, ClearChat Pro USB analog stereo, Internal audio Analog Stereo
<Mannix> ok, now I see sound is going to Internal Audio
<Mannix> but why?
<Mannix> nothing is connected to it
<Mannix> ha, I've turned off Internal Audio :)
<Mannix> and now it works
<Mannix> baizon, thank you very much for helping
<baizon> np :)=
<baizon> :)
<Mannix> great :)
<uskerine> hi, i would like to manually setup the dns servers
<uskerine> but in resolv.conf there is nameserver 127.0.0.1
<uskerine> why and how can i change it -using configuration files-?
<Fudge> cant u just change it or setup your modem to use other nameservers or network manager
<ruien> no, ubuntu 12.04 handles DNS differently (http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/) - that page gives a decent overview
 * uskerine wonders by things have to change every year
<uskerine> why
<uskerine> thanks ruien i will have a look, now the problem is that i am trying to change it for the thin clients  and /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/networks/interfaces lacks any configuration for eth0, it is only applied for loopback
<ruien> hmm, well, I've never actually made any changes, but the resolv.conf syntax is essentially just an IP address. You can't just add the relevant IP in the "tail" part of resolv.conf.d ?
<uskerine> ruien i am not following you
<uskerine> i have /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<uskerine> directory
<ruien> right
<uskerine> can I apply there a given dns server ?
<uskerine> i have head
<uskerine> base original
<uskerine> and tail
<ruien> yeah, in tail
<uskerine> which is asymlink to original
<ruien> as per the documentation which I referenced, "tail: Any entry in tail is appended at the end of the resulting resolv.conf"
<ruien> that sounds like what you want, but I could be wrong. I am not exactly clear on your requirements
<uskerine> for some reason my thin clients lack the dns resolution
<uskerine> and what i see is that /etc/resolv.conf points to nameserver 127.0.0.1
<uskerine> i launch browser in the thin client, i can browse by typing IP address bt not by typing domain names
<uskerine> so i am trying to fix it up by hardcoding dns servers somewhere
<uskerine> but that somewhere is different from where it was in the 90's
<uskerine> :)
<LightningBaron> my favorite distro Xubuntu :)
<zamanan> hello
<zamanan> I am having a problem logging in to xubuntu
<zamanan> it seems that there is a loop
<zamanan> and I keep falling back to the login screen
<zamanan> Tried a couple of fixes
<zamanan> but didnt work
<zamanan> anyone to help me around?
<ruien> uskerine: what happens if you just add your DNS server to the "head" file so it shows up at the front of resolv.conf automatically? I'm not sure when it is regenerated but it seems something you could force to happen on boot even if it's a hacky solution like adding DNS regeneration to rc.local
<ruien> zamanan: are you able to log in via a terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F1) ?
<zamanan> ruien, yes I can
<LightningBaron> zamanan:  i also encountered that problem before i just press my force restart and then boom, all came back to normal.
<zamanan> have restarted a couple of times LightningBaron, didnt help
<ruien> is there anything weird in your .bash_profile or .bashrc ?
<zamanan> gimme a sec
<zamanan> coming back to try another fix
<zamanan> bah
<zamanan> not worked
<zamanan> how can I disable the graphical login?
<xubuntu354> Im running xubuntu and it tends to get all slow when i have 3 or more applications up and alot of the time it will freeze completely, is there any way to fix this?
<holstein> xubuntu354: add more ram? .. are you having realistic expectations for the hardware?
<xubuntu354> How much more?
<holstein> i mean, as much as you can, or want to i say... the more the merrier is a good rule for memory
<holstein> xubuntu354: are you having realistic expectations of the hardware you have?
<xubuntu354> just to be able to have abiword and firefox open
<xubuntu354> i dont think thats too much for 512mb, right?
<bazhang> try lubuntu with such little ram
<ruien> firefox uses more ram than you think
<bazhang> way more
<xubuntu354> does chrome use less?
<ochosi> theoretically yes
<ochosi> at least it feels snappier with less ram
<ochosi> but if you open a few tabs...
<ochosi> (same with midori btw)
<xubuntu354> which browser would you recomend?
<ruien> i'd say chrome, but as ochosi said, it's no magic bullet. You'll still need to make sure you don't open too many tabs at once
<ruien> i'd put the memory monitor in your Xfce status bar
<ruien> System Load Monitor -> Memory Monitor
<xubuntu354> i cannot find memory monitor at all
<ruien> are you editing your Xfce panels?
<ruien> right-click a panel: Panel -> Panel Preferences
<ruien> "Items" tab, then add the System Load Monitor
<ruien> then edit the settings and enable the memory monitor part. I keep just the bar showing how much is used
<xubuntu354> thanks, i got it
<ruien> make sure to add plenty of swap space if you're on 512 (unless you like the OOM killer!) but swap is really slow
<uskerine> does xubuntu use LDM or LightDM?
<ruien> lightdm
<ICWeiner> I'm in CLI and I just did "tar -c * Music" and now I'm getting all sorts of funky output. I was putting Music in the file, I think...
<uskerine> thanks ruien
<ICWeiner> Can someone help me?
<ICWeiner> how can I zip a group of files in the CLI?
<gordonjcp> ICWeiner: zip
<ICWeiner> exact command?
<gordonjcp> if you type just "zip" you'll get comprehensive help
<gordonjcp> I can't tell you exactly what to do since I don't really know what you want to do
<gordonjcp> for historical reasons the Unix-y way is to use "tarballs" which is a compressed archive file
<gordonjcp> you know how you often see .tar.gz ?
<ICWeiner> I just want to make a zip of everything in my current directory.
<gordonjcp> did you read the instructions that just "zip" on its own prints out?
<gordonjcp> "zip [zipfile list]"
<gordonjcp> there's a gotcha though, you really want "zip -r zipfile list"
<gordonjcp> -r means recurse down subdirectories
<laite> also, 'man zip'
<xubuntu239> hello
<knome> hullo
<xubuntu239> I am new user xubuntu, change password and after 5minutes forgot, I am now in administrator
<knome> administrator what?
<xubuntu239> How to reset administrator password?
<knome> you should not enable the root account - is that what you did, or do you just want to change your own password?
<ICWeiner> Can I use CLI to chat on here? It'd be so awesome to be able to chat w/o leaving it.
<knome> ICWeiner, feel free to
<ICWeiner> I mean is there a way...
<xubuntu239> I change my own password, then i tray use new password, but seems, now need to reset administrator password.
<knome> ICWeiner, sure :) there are various clients, like irssi
<ICWeiner> For use within CLI?
<knome> ICWeiner, yes
<ICWeiner> cool. how to get?
<knome> xubuntu239, in ubuntu, the "administrator password" is your own password
<knome> ICWeiner, sudo apt-get install irssi
<logankemp> how to change my name?
<ICWeiner> I'm online as logankemp
<ICWeiner> that's my computer name...
<knome> /help is a good guide, but simply; /nick newname
<ICWeiner> kk thx
<xubuntu239> Konome I changed the administrator password shortly after xubutnu installed, now I try to use the new password, but it is wrong, or is there any way how  to reset
<DFrostedWang> That's better.
<ICWeiner> lol
<knome> xubuntu239, again, what are you referring to with "administrator password"? did you enable the root account?
<knome> DFrostedWang, let's try to keep it family friendly - please change your nick to something else
<DFrostedWang> No one complained about ICWeiner...
<xubuntu239> I don't creat root account
<knome> xubuntu239, in that case, as i said, the "administrator password" is your own password
<knome> ICWeiner, please change that nick too then.
<ICWeiner> It's PG-13, though!
<knome> ICWeiner, no excuses.
<ICWeiner> It's a good excuse, though!
<knome> ICWeiner, i'm saying this the last time, change the nick.
<xubuntu239> knome i seems enter new password and forgot it, i dont, want turn of commputer, becose i cant login back in xubuntu. There is way how to cahange password to new if i forget old admiistrator password. Thanks
<xubuntu675> Hey everybody.  Just wanted to say that Xubuntu looks like what I'm looking for, however, my broadcom wireless card doesn't have the firmware installed.  Can I just download ndiswrapper from the software center and it work like that?  (installing xubuntu 12.04 from a usb stick with a wired connection as we speak)
<xubuntu675> anyone?
<astraljava> xubuntu675: Yes you can. There is also some documentation on wireless troubleshooting if that's not enough to fix it.
<astraljava> xubuntu675: ...and this channel, of course. :)
<Igirloservm> HEI WHO CAN HELP WHITH USERS problems
<xubuntu675> astraljava: Yeah, I've seen some documentation that doesn't use ndiswrapper, but it was for regular ubuntu and not updated for 12.04, wasn't sure if it would fit with xubuntu.
<astraljava> xubuntu675: Well, I'm not sure which documentation you're referring to, but in general, you can install stuff in software center, and see if it works or not. If not, then stop by in here, but be prepared to give a full description of what you did, and most importantly _how_ it is not working for you.
<xubuntu675> astraljava: Yeah, I was just trying to get ahead of the game while everything installed.
<astraljava> xubuntu675: Yeah ok, good to find information beforehand. :)
<astraljava> If only most of the users were like that. :)
<xubuntu675> astraljava: I'm not completely new, I've dabbled with ubuntu since jaunty, however, I currently have puppy installed and it's architecture is so radically different I needed to go back to ubuntu.
<milen8204> My chrome crashes? Any one can say why ? :D
<xubuntu210> Hello!
<xubuntu210> anyone knows if there is compiz like stadnalone windows picker?
<xubuntu210> because i cannot use compiz because of my weak graphic card!
<xubuntu210> actually not because of the graphic card but because of ati radeon non supported driver
<crond> xubuntu210, you can just turn off desktop effects
<gordonjcp> ye
<gordonjcp> seems crazy to enable them if you're going for a fast, lean, stripped-down machine
<xubuntu210> they are already disabled
<xubuntu210> but i find usefull switching between windows using hotspots with mouse
<xubuntu210> can i use compiz without effects enabled?
<xubuntu210> i didn't try to install it because my driver is really bad friend with linux. its ati x1270.
<xubuntu210> lack of support
<xubuntu210> thats why i am trying to see if there is standalone application to switch windows, like macos expose!
<crond> alt_tab ?
<xubuntu210> works but its not that easy to use
<xubuntu210> when having a lot of windows open
#xubuntu 2012-05-29
<nuntius> OIC
<dbenson> hi all
<GridCube> !hi | dbenson
<ubottu> dbenson: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dbenson> maybe a dumb question (if so, sorry) but how can I select two or more folders and find out how much space they are taking on the drive?
<dbenson> xfce...
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> i don't know
<GridCube> you can do it with one folder at each time
<dbenson> is there a better place to ask?
<GridCube> :) yes
<dbenson> ah
<GridCube> lol i understood "is this the best place to ask"
<dbenson> oh...
<GridCube> just have some patience
<dbenson> okay...  so I did find the right place...  I'm new to irc...
<GridCube> :D
<ruien> I'm not sure how to do it in the file manager (Thunar), unfortunately. Usually I just right-click, do "Open Terminal Here", and then "du -hs folder1 folder2 folder3"
<ruien> sorry, "du -hsc"
<GridCube> :D thats pretty neat ruien
<ruien> :)
<dbenson> wow...  just tried it, that will work!
<dbenson> i don't need to do this often enough for it to ruin my day so this is perfect...
<ruien> to get a quick list of the sizes just do "du -hs *"
<dbenson> hey, I was just reading that thunar can be extended (like send-to)... how hard would it be to create an extension around ruien's tip?
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> dbenson, ruien
<GridCube> :D
<ruien> ?
<GridCube> i made a costum action
<GridCube> to do du -hsc
<GridCube> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-280512-234258.php
<GridCube> du -hsc %F | zenity --list --title "Tamaño" --text "Tamaño total de los archivos seleccionados" --column "tamaño | carpeta"
<GridCube> :D
<ruien> wow that was fast
<GridCube> :3
<GridCube> it works pretty nice
<ruien> yes, I didn't know about zenity
<GridCube> i just found about it XD
<GridCube> :D love it, it works pretty nice
<ruien> yes, it works perfectly
<ruien> I just added it
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> (you can change the text to other language not spañish if you want ;) )
<ruien> du -hsc %F | zenity --list --title "Total" --text "Total of selected archives" --column "total | file"
<ruien> yeah
<GridCube> i marked it to work with everything on the second tab
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> so it can measure files aswel
<GridCube> dbenson, :D
<xubuntu641> Hey everyone, will this run better with a IBM 2005 R51 then Ubuntu?
<xubuntu641> .
<xubuntu641> Hello?
<chelz> xubuntu641: you should test :)
<ICWeiner> Can someone help me with Runescape in Wine?
<Unit193> Runescape in wine? Runescape is a browser game that just requires java.  Can you also /nick logankemp?
<logankemp> there
<Unit193> Thanks.  Do you already have "openjdk"?
<logankemp> I think so
<Unit193> So it should run.
<astraljava> Browser plugin missing?
<astraljava> Ahh... is it bundled in nowadays? I couldn't find any packages with the usual keywords.
<Unit193> astraljava: I may have forgotten icedtea, yep.
<astraljava> icedtea6-plugin is in suggests, true.
<xubuntu688> hi, we are looking to get some commercial support on 10.04 and 12.04
<Unit193> astraljava: Not it, so you're up.
<xubuntu688> we are really sure canonical is the right choice. does anyone have any info on them?
<chelz> xubuntu688: at the bottom of http://xubuntu.org/help/ it has a "Commercial Support" section
<Unit193> Well, there's their site, but you're looking to get Xubuntu support?
<xubuntu688> smiles.. thats canonical
<xubuntu688> we are looking for a group that can support our servers on an ongoing basis in an isp environment so we can focus on our business
<xubuntu688> we have about 20 servers online currently
<chelz> xubuntu688: hm that's a bit more than support. that's more like system administration
<xubuntu688> yes it is. we have been doing all of our sys admin for the last 10 years. looking to get out of it or find someone to join our team i guess
<xubuntu688> pretty much open to a solution that lets us focus on our business
<ruien> You can always contact canonical to see if they offer anything like that (http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/contact), but you may be better off just hiring a good sysadmin
<xubuntu688> has anyone here set up the sftp with proftpd on 12.04 yet? i do have some direct questions about this if anyone is up to it?
<chelz> that contact page can get you a free assessment for canonical cloud offerings, also could ask about consulting towards hiring sys admins
<xubuntu688> thks ruien for the link
<xubuntu688> thats a good idea chelz!  I will follow up with that for sure
<ruien> depending on your needs, you could always go with a shared webhost, so you don't need to actually do the sysadmin (no root access) but can still build and install stuff in your home directory
<xubuntu688> ach! we host a lot of domains, i dont think the shared web host thing is a economically viable for us
<xubuntu688> we have our own rack space in Canada
<xubuntu688> seems everyone is ducking the proftpd thing.  im not surprised. its not working out for me either :)
<dbenson> ruien and gridcube: THANK YOU!!  I just got back from the store and saw the custom action you wrote for showing folder/file sizes in Thunar and it is awesome!
<xubuntu688> ok guys.. thanks.. i thought i would take a poke in here and see what came of it.
<Unit193> I just use (s)ftp terminal command, and ssh/scp for server part. :P
<chelz> xubuntu688: if you have a specific issue you could ask about that
<chelz> xubuntu688: there are jobs boards on places like stackexchange where pretty good sysadmins probably would look
<xubuntu688> ok chelz,, heres the problem.  i have set up a test 12.04 and installed the binary pkg proftpd that is supposedly bundled with mysql and the sftp
<xubuntu688> i have no problem getting it to talk to my db server to auth but when i add the mod_sftp it craps out on a lot of errors that no one seems to have posted about
<chelz> xubuntu688: did you install from the repos?
<xubuntu688> yes
<chelz> xubuntu688: this might be a bit more #ubuntu-server oriented btw
<xubuntu688> it almost seems that on the proftp.org site that all of setup in the proftpd.conf is virtual server based for each user?  it seems to me there should be a single <ifmod> for the sftp and that it should be able to work off the mysql db of users for auth
<ruien> xubuntu688: which port(s) does it listen on?
<xubuntu688> yes its definitely server issues..i appologize in advance if im in the wrong place?
<xubuntu688> 22
<ruien> so, you're not running an SSH server?
<xubuntu688> sshd is on 2202
<ruien> ah, i see
<ruien> quick question: why did you decide against the normal solution of using SSH on 22 plus an sftp-only shell for FTP users?
<chelz> xubuntu688: i only mention that as you might get people familiar with proftpd there
<ruien> /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server
<xubuntu688> its the recommended solution on proftpd.org
<xubuntu688> ruien? yes sftp-sever is there..thats part of ssh right?
<ruien> well that is like reading a sichuan chinese cookbook and seeing that the recommended breakfast is spicy noodles. yes, if you look on the proftpd page you'll get a proftpd solution :) but the normal solution is to put SSH on port 22 and then give the /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server shell to the users who should only have SFTP access and no SSH access.
<ruien> and that is why none of us are familiar with proftpd
<xubuntu688> if thats what you are refering to it only support 'real' users.. we have hundreds of users that have to be supported from a db
<ruien> also for normal ftp I think vsftpd is more common
<xubuntu688> let me google that one
<xubuntu688> vsftpd does look interesting
<ruien> hm, well if proftpd supports using authentication from the MySQL user list then maybe you are correct and it is the correct solution. But i'm not so sure that any package really supports that right out of the box
<ruien> what we do on our systems is create a separate linux user for each customer, then would make a mysql user for each one too..
<ruien> that way they stay in sync and you can use the normal /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server too
<ruien> then we use vsfptd for port 21 ftp and that's the whole solution for us
<xubuntu688> i thought about that ruien.  it may be we have no choice.. you know its funny how back in the day we gave everybody a shell ..then the community turned against that for security reasons.. now with some of the security solutions like suexec we are back to puting real users on the box.. scarey huh?
<ruien> we give everyone a shell, and then allow them to create separate SSH and/or SFTP users. Hasn't ever been a problem as long as you have a guy (or two) who focus on watching security every day. It comes with the job
<ruien> so, yeah
<xubuntu688> thats  a big job when you have hundreds of users.  we currently have about 500 sites with ftp access
<ruien> but back to your task-at-hand, authenticating via MySQL, it shouldn't be that hard. Have you considered just making some python glue layer to turn the mysql username thing into something like /etc/passwd ?
<ruien> yes it's a big job, but it scales well. We have 20000 users but the work in keeping stuff updated isn't much worse than 500 users.
<ruien> you have stuff like adminbot and fabric
<xubuntu688> yes we could do that, even with php.. ok i think i have a couple of ideas ruien.  just a quick question .. do you guys chroot your apache?
<ruien> no, we use php-as-cgi with suexec
<ruien> but not everything uses apache. In fact, most applications will have a private apache or mod_wsgi in the user's home directory
<ruien> then the front-end server just uses a proxypass to send requests to that
<ruien> so, it's really safe
<xubuntu688> we went thru hell getting that to work.. lol.. wow that is interesting.. we never thought of doing anything like a private apache.. how does that work? doesnt it have port issues?
<xubuntu688> sorry i really feel like a newb
<ruien> no, not at all, it's trivial
<ruien> build a local mod_wsgi like this: http://community.webfaction.com/questions/8936/installing-apache-242-with-mod_wsgi-33
<ruien> apache is even easier - it's just one ./configure --prefix=$HOME/myapache
<ruien> at first you'd think that it's some really huge problem to have many users running a separate apache but really it's never once been a problem in 7 years for us
<astraljava> Unit193: I'm up, for what?
<astraljava> That's the package openjdk7-jre suggests. I don't know any better.
<Unit193> astraljava: Joke, about official support and me knowing nothing.
<chelz> commercial support*
<astraljava> Sure. :)
<chelz> money must exchange hands, dirty money
<xubuntu688> ok I will go read ruien.. you have given me some ideas that i will need to research
<chelz> also change hands, i need slepd
<ruien> sure, but like the others i'd say you might as well just hire one sysadmin guy. Probably cheaper too :)
<ruien> have a good one
<xubuntu688> i will put the vsftpd on one or our test boxes this afternoon here
<xubuntu688> by the way im working out of our SE Asia office but we are based in Canada
<xubuntu688> take care
<ruien> take care
<theuser> having a bunch of issues with xubuntu
<ruien> sure, what's up?
<theuser> well first of all and most pressing
<theuser> is that after upgrade to 12.4
<theuser> i was able to log in a few times
<theuser> but on the 3rd reboot
<theuser> for no obvious reason
<theuser> i just get an empty screen
<theuser> well the background from the login manager
<theuser> but nothing else
<theuser> i created a blank user
<theuser> and i can loginto the new user account just fine
<theuser> so must be dingy config file
<theuser> or something like that
<theuser> ?
<theuser> a nother issue is first time i try to open the file manager after login
<theuser> it takes about 30 seconds before i get a window
<theuser> + a error message about some conection failure
<theuser> to something
<ruien> okay, I might have a solution for both, but worst case just a solution for one
<ruien> as your main user which cannot log in, if you do Ctrl-Alt-F1 and use the terminal, can he log in okay manually?
<theuser> thats how i made the new user
<theuser> wich can log in just fine in xdm
<ruien> hm yeah
<theuser> seems the problem occurs after its handed over to the windowmanage
<theuser> or xfce
<theuser> if you will
<ruien> when you try to log in, and it freezes, at that point where it's frozen can you still switch to Ctrl-Alt_F1 and log in, or does the system completely freeze as if by a kernel panic
<theuser> no panic
<theuser> just its like the xfce handover fails
<theuser> xdm login disapears as it shoul
<theuser> shoul
<theuser> should
<ruien> hm, okay, if you do that, then you get root and do "service lightdm stop" and "service lightdm start", any success?
<theuser> let me try
<chelz> heh
<chelz> i think it works
<theuser> crazy shit
<theuser> so i log out of this user to log in to the user that produce the problme
<theuser> problem
<theuser> and first attempt it works
<theuser> so i log back out
<theuser> and in again
<theuser> the i get the same problem again
<theuser> so i stop the display manager
<theuser> and it wont start
<chelz> theuser: do you get an error message?
<chelz> that could be good
<theuser> not in the terminal
<chelz> to find out what's really wrong
<theuser> it gets compleetly unresponsive for 10sec
<theuser> then i get some message about the dm is running with pid....
<theuser> sometimes i really miss the slack w/windowmaker   setup i use to run back in the day
<chelz> theuser: that could be the error
<theuser> seems with these "modern" systems thers always something
<theuser> i think all this new "hip" ways of doing things dont always work as they were intended
<theuser> so best way to fix is with a hammer or hacksaw?
<ruien> theuser: while we're here, go ahead and fix your file manager (thunar) with http://forum.vectorlinux.com/index.php?topic=15792.0
<ruien> that takes a couple of seconds and should work
<ruien> then test it and let me know if it's good
<xwalk> I'm running into a problem that is causing the audio with youtube videos to layer. Sometimes I hear two different instances of the same video being played, and when I pause the video audio keeps going even though the video itself is stopped.
<xwalk> I don't know anything about Linux audio, so this may be a simple fix.
<chelz> ruien: is that thunar thing a bug that applies to xubuntu 12.04?
<ruien> yes, but i'm not sure if it's technically a bug.
<ruien> it's definitely unwanted behavior
<ruien> but it could be working as designed.
<chelz> hmm
<ruien> I had to do it on both my desktop and on my netbook (same issue, same xubuntu 12.04)
<chelz> since maybe an update should go out that fixes that or something. i know i don't want stuff slow by default
<chelz> ah
<chelz> is there any list of caveats like that for xubuntu?
<ruien> no, that's the only one I know of. Also - well - it's slow because it's trying to discover some network drive thing. So that might disable network drive discovery and that's not a better default
<ruien> well it is a better default for 90% of the people but it leaves the last 10% really confused
<chelz> hmm i guess i prefer efficiency over 'magically working'
<ruien> documentation would be good. For example, Xubuntu notes, one being "Network drive discovery in Thunar is disabled by default; to enable it, change the AutoMount option in /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/network.mount"
<ruien> that would solve both problems
<chelz> yeah
<theuser> ok so the filemanager is not dicking with me anymore now
<theuser> and the login issue seems to be gone for now
<theuser> but there is a whole bunch of minor glitches all through out
<theuser> that is not present on this secondary user account
<theuser> so should i
<theuser> move everything over to this account or just murder the xfce config directory
<theuser> on the old account
<chelz> theuser: you can move the config dir rather than deleting it, so you can put it back or use it later
<theuser> what dirs do xfce use
<theuser> hm
<theuser> have some strange file issues
<theuser> wonder if its the crypt fs thing or my ssd that is craping on it self
<theuser> but i seem to remember the gvfs being the source of problems many times before
<theuser> i've gotten lazy over the years and quite frankly i love the simplicity of not having to chase drivers.... most printers work without doing a damn thing etc etc....
<theuser> but some times
<chelz> one place is ~/.cache/sessions
<chelz> removing that tends to fix some problems
<theuser> i really miss the rock solid barebone setups of my youth
<chelz> theuser: as long as you don't connect it to the internet or ever give it external media (discs, usb sticks, floppies, etc) you can run any software you want :)
<chelz> or connect it to any networks, or let it have active bluetooth/wifi/etc
<theuser> I remember ms windows work pretty good before 3.11
<theuser> Making networking an integrated part of the os was one of the biggest mistakes thy ever did
<theuser> Novell Netware + Windows 3.1
<theuser> solid combo for most enterprise use
<theuser> what other directories does .xfce use
<theuser> i dont see a particular .xfce
<theuser> so i may just makea "broken" directroy
<theuser> and dump
<theuser> all the .dirs im not sure about into that one
<theuser> also my primary user seem to have alsa issues the secondary user do not
<theuser> mother f*k
<theuser> I dont mean to be an asshole.... but this stuff is driving me slightly nuts and its eaten up half my workday
<theuser> oh also should you be able to copy or move a folder to it self?
<ruien> theuser: which distro did you upgrade from?
<theuser> last one
<theuser> 11 somthing
<chelz> theuser: fresh installs sometimes avoid weird bugs
<ruien> yes, I did a fresh install of 12.04 and it's been working really well
<ruien> anyway for xfce, the shared directories are in /usr/share/{xfce4,xfwm4} and each user has a $HOME/.config/xfce4
<theuser> so move or delete ~/.config
<theuser> so move or delete ~/.cache
<theuser> ??
<theuser> still have the login problems
<ruien> I would just blow away the user completely, but that's me
<ruien> obviously there is some incompatibility with the config file from the previous xfce
<theuser> so ill just move my files to this user and do a fresh install when i have time
<ruien> i would remove ~/.config/xfce but i'm not sure if xfce will regenerate it or not
<Unit193> You can blow away the entire .config dir and get the default.
<Unit193> Backing up that first would always be recommended.
<chelz> poor man's not-really-backup: mv ~/.config/xfce ~/.config/xfce-old
<dennisk> ,
<Philby> Looking to use Xubuntu as a desktop for a headless server. Anyone got any recommendations?
<theuser> hi
<theuser> i removed all the .dirs in my home folder
<theuser> still the login problem presists
<theuser> im guessing in the wild that there muct be some issue with the cryptfs
<theuser> im hoping i dont move the issue with me when i change to the new user
<ruien> Philby: I'm not sure what you're asking, exactly. You want to use Xvfb and then connect with VNC right?
<ruien> theuser: that's what I was referring to earlier. Just back up the important data which couldn't cause such an issue, and then blow away your user and re-create him from scratch. Not fun, but I think it's the right solution
<xwalk> Is there a fix for an issue regarding flash videos where audio will split into two instances and play over top of each other?
<drt054> anybody here?
<drt054> Anyone set up Xubuntu 12.04 with dual monitors yet? Does the config stick when logging on/off?
<theuser> drt054,  usualy works fine with ubuntu
<drt054> sigh.. ok, been working hours with Linux Mint 13 MATE, Cinnamon, LM 12 KDE and none of the settings stick when changing sessions.  I hate Unity though. I will try Xubuntu then
<xwalk> drt054: I haven't had an issue yet. The display manager even seems to notice when I move my mouse between the two and will move the login box to which ever screen I'm in.
<drt054> thats fun
<drt054> thx
<theuser> drt054, just plug in the screen
<theuser> and go to settings manager
<theuser> and "Display"
<drt054> it always is.. my desktop setup has a 19" LCD on VGA and a 23" on HDMI
<theuser> make sure you  click all the proper ok /apply buttons
<drt054> thx.. will try
<theuser> and log out propperly
<theuser> i used mint for about 6months
<theuser> but some minor things kept pissing me of
<theuser> and im not in the mod to fix stuff anymore
<drt054> right.. I have been using Mint 12 KDE on my laptop and is awesome but want to migrate my desktop off of Winblows because really not looking forward to Win8
<theuser> I just wan't stuff to work the way i want and is used to, out of the box
<theuser> i got of the windows wagon after 3.11
<theuser> i booted win95 once
<drt054> nice..
<theuser> cause i bought computer with it preinstalled in 96
<theuser> Now many things is easyer in linux
<drt054> I would be completely off of it if weren't for Netflix and I am an Android themer.. it is just easier on Windows
<theuser> Well hers my suggestion
<theuser> to you
<theuser> use virtual box
<theuser> with windows xp or windows 7
<theuser> if you really need windows for something
<theuser> that is the way to go
<drt054> yup.. looks to be where I am heading
<theuser> VirtualBox is probably the best VM out there
<theuser> I just really wish someone would expand the virtualbox guest os package for windows
<theuser> to replace the windowmanager in windows
<drt054> with KDE for Windows? lol  was looking at that a bit ago.. interesting
<theuser> no
<theuser> no
<theuser>  no
<drt054> lol
<theuser> i mean
<theuser> there is a "seam less mode"
<drt054> ah
<theuser> but all it does is kind of "cut out" the windows
<theuser> and overly it on linux desktop
<theuser> and its kind of glitchy
<theuser> but if you replace the windowmanager
<theuser> you have better control over each window
<theuser> and you can through some virtualnetwork bus comunicate with a daeamon on the linux side that makes individual tabs in linux for the individual windows progs
<theuser> So you would have kind of like a "daemonized copy of windows XP runing in the background
<theuser> Also it would be useful to throttle down the windows VM when u detect no major programs is running
<theuser> Since windows is a greedy bitch that swallows all the resources she gets access to
<bazhang> !language | theuser
<ubottu> theuser: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<theuser> !language | ubottu
<ubottu> theuser: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> theuser, dont do that
<xubuntu750> hello i have question please
<gordonjcp> don't ask to ask...
<Fudge> hi guys, how can i tell xfce to suspend, is ther e a panel icon?
<Fudge> xubuntu-desktop 4.10
<laite> Fuge: at least panel item 'action buttons' can do that
<laite> from right click on panel -> add new items
<Fudge> laite  Thank you but my problem is I can not access the panels
<Fudge> anyway to have it accessible from the menu?
<laite> isn't there an option to suspend from 'log out'
<Fudge> oh ill check
<Fudge> laite  there is, though using orca when I tab I only see logout button. If I flat review which is like using the numpad to move the pointer around I then see the other options which I did not know they were there
<laite> oh
<Fudge> well least I found out it is there thanks
<laite> np :)
<Fudge> :)
<Fudge> I wish I knew how to read the panels, they still may not be accessible to a screen reader
<Fudge> might be able to use gnome panel
<Lejda> hey guys
<Lejda> i've a problem
<Lejda> i can't change keyboard layout en to tr
<Lejda> how can i change it ?
<Lejda> any idea
<Lejda> and there is no such file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<laite> Lejda: check /etc/default/keyboard
<Lejda> latie i checked. in file my keybord is correct
<laite> hm, is everything correct in settings manager -> keyboard -> layout?
<Lejda> XKBMODEL="pc105"
<Lejda> XKBLAYOUT="tr"
<Lejda> i checked but its only shows en
<Lejda> not tr
<Lejda> it's really weird
<laite> Lejda: You can add / edit layouts in settings manager -> keyboard -> layout
<Lejda> no. i can't
<Lejda> it's empty
<laite> not even with "add"-button?
<Lejda> when i push the add button the select box in empty
<laite> :0
<laite> I'm afraid my expertice ends here :/
<laite> sorry
<Lejda> it's realy sucks
<Lejda> thank you
<Lejda> i'm trying to fix it via xorg.conf file
<Lejda> but there is no such file as /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<knome> Lejda, xorg.conf doesn't exist by default in newest ubuntu's
<Lejda> knome: why. i need that file for fixing my problem
<knome> Lejda, because most of the systems do well without. there are tools to create xorg.conf though
<Lejda> ok. please tell me which tools they are
<Lejda> i really need them
<knome> Xorg -configure
<knome> run with sudo; sudo Xorg -configure
<Lejda> Fatal Error: X already runnig
<Lejda> wait i'm gonna kill X serer
<Lejda> ok.
<Lejda> but it's not created X
<Lejda> xorg.conf
<knome> it creates the file in the directory you are
<knome> you have to copy the file to /etc/X11/
<Lejda> now i reboot the computer
<Lejda> thank you for your help knomw
<Lejda> knome
<knome> np
<Lejda> no chance
<Lejda> problem still continues
<zieglerk> Hi, can somebody please tell me how to make apt-get update check for Packages.gz if Packges does not exist?
<ochosi> zieglerk: i think you have to specify what you want to do exactly
<zieglerk> @ochosi: I run apt-get update and receive plenty of "404 file not found" error messages, where apt-get tries to download the Packages file, but the repo only has a Package.gz in that directory
<zieglerk> sorry: Package*s*.gz
<ochosi> zieglerk: are these debian repos you're using or could it be that you have to wrong url for that specific repo?
<zieglerk> ochosi: These are the ubuntu repos in sources.list, e.g. http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages
<zieglerk> ochosi: I can even browse there with a webbrowser and see the Packages.gz there, just not a Packages file itself.
<ochosi> zieglerk: you could simply try to switch to another mirror, maybe there's something wrong with this particular one
<ochosi> zieglerk: 404
<ochosi> gah
<ochosi> zieglerk: 404s can also be a dns problem
<zieglerk> I have never switched the mirror before on purpose.  How do you do that?
<ochosi> open the update-manager, go to "settings" (left bottom corner)
<ochosi> then you're in the software-sources menu
<ochosi> go to the tab "ubuntu software"
<ochosi> then choose a different mirror from the download-from drop-down menu
<ochosi> you can also let the app select the fastest mirror (by ping-testing) for you
<ochosi> which is what i'd recommend
<ochosi> especially if you're not switching networks all the time (i.e. desktop)
<zieglerk> ochosi: thanks a lot; the test for the fastest mirror is running just now.
<ochosi> zieglerk: np
<zieglerk> ochosi: I was never aware of that option, because mainly using command line so far.
<ochosi> zieglerk: it's possible that there is a cli for searching for the fastest mirror as well, i've just never used it
<magnus__> think it would be a nice touch, if when you have grouping of windows selected, it shows the one thats currently open in a different shade. I often more than one window open with the same title and think it would be very handy indeed.
<ochosi> magnus__: you mean in the panel?
<magnus__> yea
<cypher-neo> Hi. I recently installed LibreOffice on XFCE, and when I went to use the program none of the menus displayed correctly. I Googled about it and discovered the popular fix was to turn off compositing and make the desktop ugly.
<cypher-neo> Is there any other compositing manager that works well with LibreOffice on XFCE?
<knome> compositing should work okayish with LO
<cypher-neo> It doesn't seem to. Let me show you a screenshot knome.
<knome> cypher-neo, sure
<cypher-neo> knome, http://sta.sh/01xitgvx5i4m
<knome> LO doesn't work perfectly with gtk themes anyway...
<cypher-neo> knome, This is what LO looks like on XFCE Voyager 12.04 with compositing enabled.
<knome> humm, that's weird.
<knome> did you try some other theme?
<cypher-neo> knome, I even tried disabling compositing and using a different compositer like xcompmgr
<knome> wait, voyager...
<knome> that's not supported really
<cypher-neo> knome, The theme doesn't seem to affect this problem. I've tried a lot of themes, but not all of them.
<knome> i haven't seen any such problems reported with pure xubuntu, so better to ask voyager support
<cypher-neo> knome, Do you know if there's an IRC room for Voyager support?
<knome> cypher-neo, sorry, nope
<cypher-neo> knome, There's an option during startup to switch from XFCE to Xubuntu. I'll try switching and see if the same problem happens on xubuntu as well.
<cypher-neo> knome, Thanks for looking though. :)
<knome> np
<florida-> #ubuntu-unity
<florida-> 	
<florida-> Notify OSD, sound menu, keyboard menu, etc.
<florida-> 	
<florida-> #ubuntu-devel
<florida-> 	
<florida-> Ubuntu development coordination
<florida-> 	
<florida-> mdz
<florida-> #xubuntu-devel
<knome> Pici, beat me. :)
<xubuntu702> Hello from Spain, i have installed Xubuntu 12.04, but when system boots, grub makes out of sync in my monitor, some trick to fix it??? Thanks
<laite> xubuntu702: do you mean that grub doesn't show due to screen setting? if so, you can edit /etc/default/grub to switch gfxmode or use plain "textmode"
<laite> just remember to run 'sudo update-grub' after changing that file
<xubuntu702> ok, thanks for your advice
<xubuntu702> bye, i'm gooing to reboot and probe it
<aquix> Why can't I find a image viewer that let me set an image as desktop background?
<aquix> read that thats hard coded into gthumb
<knome> aquix, set with thunar?
<aquix> knome yup, thats what I do now, but I would like a dedicated image viewer like gthumb that can sort images to the last modified, and allow me to set it as background. I don't need a setting shortcut since I download or resize to my resolution.
<laite> aquix: Ristretto can set wallpaper at least for me
<aquix> yup, but it sucks ballsacks :)
<laite> won't argue you there =)
<knome> aquix, try to be more family-friendly, please
<laite> in mirage you can set 'custom actions'
<knome> isn't mirage Qt?
<knome> just wondering, since i went through the image apps too
<laite> knome: don't think so
<knome> right, something weird was with it
<laite> "Mirage 0.9.5.1 - fast GTK+ image viewer"
<knome> right. i wonder what it was then
<knome> maybe just didn't fit my needs :)
<knome> or not mine, but, yeah...
<aquix> tried mirage too, no go
<piglizard9> Hello everyone. Just started using Xubuntu and I was curious about how to connect to a network share. I'm able to do it in Ubuntu just fine, just can't figure it out in Xubuntu.
<epzil0n> do you mean with the file manager?
<Anger_On> Howdy all
<GridCube> !hi | Anger_On
<ubottu> Anger_On: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Anger_On> Im new to linux. Does anyone have good advice for what distribution would be considered best for truly learning linux?
<GridCube> one you are happy with
<Anger_On> Ive tried ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, puppy, lds, and a few lesser known distros. Im happy with most, but I was wondering what you guys might have to say about Gentoo and/or LFS
<GridCube> you are asking on #xubuntu ... so
<Anger_On> haha good point
<GridCube> in any case :) this is not support questions, so please ask on #xubuntu-offtopic :D
<Anger_On> Maybe I should join one of those channels. Thanks for the pointer!
<Anger_On> Thank a ton
#xubuntu 2012-05-30
<k_sze> What remote desktop solution shall I use with Xubuntu 12.04? freenx? neatx? x2go?
<k_sze> (I want to access my Xubuntu desktop remotely, from Mac OS X and Windows machines).
<ruien1> I recommend VNC personally.
<ruien> specifically the "tightvncserver" package should work, and then there's TightVNC which works on linux and maybe Mac OS, as well as RealVNC on windows.
<ruien> The VNC protocol is decent compared to the X protocol, and it's more secure - but that's what I've heard. I've only actually used VNC, and not the others.
<thauriswulfa> HELP: how to set different wallpapers on different workspaces?
<newb916> I was wondering what the difference between the "desktop" and "alternate" downloads are, and which one I should get.
<newb916> and.... I'm figuring this out on my own through google.
<newb916> problem solved.
<kantoquad> hello I just installed 12.04 and unlike 11.10 with compiz , I have no window dressing compizz --replace does not work and window dressing is checked in the compiz manager, any idea
<Sysi> kantoquad: install compiz-gnome (with --no-install-recommends)
<kantoquad> will try that thanks
<kantoquad> never heard of that but thanks Sysi
<Sysi> then check that you have gtk-window-decorator set in compiz settings for providing window decorations
<kantoquad> that is done
<kantoquad> that did not work Sysi , obly chromw has minimize and maximize buttons
<kantoquad> I did change the window decorator command based on a blog
<kantoquad> earlier
<kantoquad> and that was the issue Sysi
<kantoquad> Thanks a lot
<tom12> i have installed but cant nd it in menus to allow remote access ... what have i not done?
<tom12> *desktop sharing
<tom12> i have installed desktop sharing but cant find it in menus to allow remote access ... what have i not done?
<tom12> anyone any ideas?
<lucky86> hi all
<lucky86> I just upgraded to xfce 8.10 now the system wont boot
<lucky86> any advise on how to proceede would be appriciated
<astraljava> lucky86: [4].10 isn't officially supported on any of the current stable releases. Try #ubuntu+1 for help.
<lucky86> I kinda knew i was stepping in it when i started thanks
<xubuntu053> Hi, I'm trying to install xubuntu on a spare Harddisk which is not formatted on a XP computer, Xubuntu install screen sees the sare harddisk and asks to partition a main and make a swap partition but could not finish
<xubuntu053> The spare HD has been controlled and in working condition
<ruien> do you get any errors?
<xubuntu053> the bar mentioning the spare is orange not green, it says no operating system is foound
<ruien> that seems odd; the partitioner should never care about that. Are you doing the advanced "partition it myself" option?
<ruien> seems like all you need is one partition for / and another smaller one for swap and that's it
<xubuntu053> yes I did partition 18 gb for / and 2 gb for swap
<xubuntu053> which system should I choose? fat32 or ...
<Sysi> ext4
<xubuntu053> tried ext4 also...
<xubuntu053> any other setting should I make
<ruien> ext3?
<ruien> in any case you only want ext3 or ext4
<xubuntu053> thanks, I'll try once more and if cannot finish, will come back for more advice from you guys, cheers.
<ruien> you can also use gparted
<ruien> i.e. boot from the ubuntu disk / usb drive
<ruien> then use gparted if you want to partition stuff manually
<xubuntu053> yes?
<ruien> I really like gparted, personally.
<xubuntu053> I ll have a look at gparted... thanks
<ruien> good luck
<modembrr> hello who can help?
<ochosi> !hello
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<epzil0n> :)
<baizon> !hi | modembrr
<ubottu> modembrr: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<modembrr> had difficulty using login and password, for example, I log on Xubuntu session, but when installing new software, I get to deal with the problem log. I recorded several times the same password and if you are lucky the 5 - or 10 times I can login.hello
<modembrr> !lv
<magnus_> is there away to change the xfce terminal title, from the command line, rather than through the gui. Like when you ssh into a server, it changes to the remote host user@host?
<astraljava> magnus_: This one is for GNOME terminal, but it's a standard method. http://askubuntu.com/questions/22413/how-to-change-gnome-terminal-title
 * magnus_ looks 
<xubuntu214> hello! i just switched from Ubuntu 11.04 to Xubuntu 12.04. So far everything was great, but any/all USB drives don't stay mounted. they are automounted, and when i browse them, they shortly-thereafter disappear
<xubuntu214> nor does it seem Xubuntu comes with a graphical disk utlity.
<xubuntu214> ...any ideas?
<baizon> xubuntu214: check dmesg
<laite> xubuntu214: you can install gnome-disk-utility from software center/synaptic
<baizon> you can use the ubuntu disk utility
<xubuntu214> everytime it happens, i've done a full shutdown (to turn off the USB drive). i'm afraid if i keep doing it, i'll lose 200gb+ worth of data on the drive
<xubuntu214> i'm not sure what i'm looking for in dmesg
<baizon> xubuntu214: usb messages
<baizon> that indicates for problems
<xubuntu214> how far back does dmesg go?
<xubuntu214> just from the most recent boot?
<xubuntu214> i haven't connected it this time around (i was ssearching dmesg for previous bootups)
<xubuntu214> but there's a lot in there
<laite> xubuntu214: command 'dmesg | greb i- usb' shows only lines which mention word 'usb' (or 'USB')
<xubuntu214> alright, ive just connected it, and run dmesg
<laite> sorry, 'dmesg | grep -i usb'
<laite> typos :/
<xubuntu214> so far so good
<xubuntu214> no worries
<xubuntu214> it says its connected
<xubuntu214> can i copy/paste info in here, or is that too much?
<laite> you should propably use pastebin
<laite> sorry, I gotta go, be back later
<xubuntu214> k
<xubuntu214> okay, error seems to occur @ line 31: http://pastebin.com/ppA4rTHZ
<xubuntu214> any ideas GREATLY appreciated
<xubuntu214> (to be sure, all usb drives worked--flawlessly--when i used ubuntu 11.04)
<martinphone> do I lose quality if I format a m2ts file 4gb to a mkv one 3.7gb?
<xubuntu214> fyi: i think this is my solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11882892
<xubuntu214> thx all!
<Belserusk> Why is Xubuntu so low in distrowatch ranking? Xfce is an excellent DE.
<aquix> distrowatch ranking is not dogma and not important. If you happy with a distro, your happy
<erik32533> i have question on xubuntu install
<Belserusk> Why is Xubuntu so low in distrowatch ranking? Xfce is an excellent DE.
<magnus_> Belserusk: agreed
<Belserusk> magnus_, Why do you think is low in the ranking? Currently #27
<magnus_> main stream like bells and whistles
<astraljava> Belserusk: What has this to do with support? Please take this elsewhere, like -offtopic or something.
<ochosi> ask! | erik32533
<ochosi> meh
<ochosi> !ask | erik32533
<ubottu> erik32533: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ochosi> :)
<erik32533> xubuntu 11.10 i use live cd get to desktop
<erik32533> it wont get past preparing to install
<erik32533> any idea?
<Belserusk> Does Xfce have a reload feature such as Cinnamon's Alt-F2 then typing 'r'  ?
<w30> What's the program that lets Thunar resolve network:///    ?
<w30> I want to put it on another box but I forgot what the app is? It gives you a Network folder in the left menu bar too.
<w30> in Thunar
<Unit193> gvfs-backends, iirc.
<w30> What's the program that lets Thunar resolve network:///    ?
<w30> I want to put it on another box but I forgot what the app is? It gives you a Network folder in the left menu bar too.
<w30> in Thunar
<pleia2> w30: did you try Unit193's answer?
<pleia2> he suggested gvfs-backends
<w30> pleia2, nope, net went down for a sec and did not get reply
<w30> pleia2, yeah, thats it thanks
<pleia2> welcome :)
<AL_Kernell> hello all
<AL_Kernell> anybody here also had problems with mouse acceleration ?
<AL_Kernell> I managed to kill completly my Razer DeathAdder accelleration,   but now I would like to decrease the speed...
<AL_Kernell> can't find a solution to this..
<AL_Kernell> =[
<AL_Kernell> must be very simple,   "speed" only...
<AL_Kernell> all the dummy awnsers I got is by changing accell properties... (with I have just killed)
<n2diy> Where'd they hide mozilla, firefox, and bookmarks? I just upgraded from 10.10, and they aren't where they used to be. Locate left me confused?
#xubuntu 2012-05-31
<neso> hi guys
<neso> need litl help
<GridCube> !details | neso
<ubottu> neso: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<neso> ok sorry
<neso> im runing ubuntu 12.04 (i know this is for xubuntu) but will try :)
<neso> i install today ubuntu 12.04 and ubuntu dont detect my 3G usb modem >here is problem
<neso> i try with usb_modeswitch but nothing
<neso> lsusb > Bus 001 Device 0012: ID 1bbb:0000 T & A  Mobile Phones
<neso> any help?
<neso> guys?
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> i cant find anything
<neso> ah
<neso> i try what i find but nothing
<neso> is there other way to install modem_manager in offline mode?
<GridCube> i don't know
<GridCube> !3g
<neso> and bot told u ...i dont know nothing about 3G lol
<GridCube> mmhm yes
<GridCube> so neso to be clear, you opened nm-connection-editor went to movil broadband and you couldnt configure your modem, correct?
<neso> yes
<neso> i enter APN and save
<neso> but dont show mobile broadband in network
<GridCube> :(
<neso> i use linux mint few hours ago and all work ok...and watch on youtube review for ubuntu and like it but nothing
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> sorry neso i don't know
<GridCube> you can wait for smarter people to come
<neso> ah nah plus dont wanna back to windows
<neso> Grid is there other way to install mp3 plugin in offline mode?
<Unit193> You can do it by using another computer.
<GridCube> you can get all the debs
<neso> how?sorry im new in linux world
<genii-around> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<neso> thanks
<Unit193> !info apt-offline
<ubottu> apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline apt package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1build1 (precise), package size 77 kB, installed size 403 kB
<GridCube> !info apt-offline
<GridCube> lol
<Unit193> I win! :D
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> i did it in private first XD
<StormStrikes> Can anyone tell me what the command is to launch VirtualBox?  Im trying to add it to the taskmanager launcher
<Unit193> You can find out, open a terminal and type  virt<tab><tab>
<Unit193> (I don't have it installed on this one)
<StormStrikes> oh wow, I did not know you could do that, thanks.  I will give it a try now and see if it works
<Unit193> Folders and basically everything else work like that too, even IRC nicks.
<StormStrikes> Im not afraid to use the terminal, but apparently I have not even begun to use it to its fullest extent
<GridCube> vboxmanage
<StormStrikes> that command didnt work
<StormStrikes> wow, that easier than I thought, I was searching all over the file structure, /bin folder, etc. and could not find it.  Teminal command made it a snap.
<GridCube> :|
<Unit193> StormStrikes: dpkg -L virtualbox |grep bin
<StormStrikes> tells me the package is not installed, yet I have fired it up and it was running
<Unit193> THen it's another package exactly, I just guessed. :P
<StormStrikes> Can you use the wildcard character in that command?
<StormStrikes> nope
<Unit193> dpkg -l |grep virtualbox to find the exact name.
<GridCube> StormStrikes, just use vboxmanage
<StormStrikes> GridCube: Yeah, I got it set up on the taskmanager now.  I was just curious as to why I could not find it in the /bin folder
<GridCube> whereis vboxmanage
<GridCube> its there :/
<StormStrikes> vbox manage is in the /user/bin folder
<GridCube> mmhm i see
<bobbyyu> I can't use the floppy drive in the latest version of Xubuntu (Precise Pangolin). When I tried sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy, it says "fd0 is not a valid block device."
<xubuntu982> I'm looking for anyone that can help me - I want to install xubuntu on a Pentium 3 950mhz with 128mb RAM - Can this be done? Will this be usable?
<xubuntu982> I anyone here?
<xubuntu982> :P Is anyone here?
<Unit193> I'd personally not use Xubuntu with that. :P
<xubuntu982> I'm trying to get educational programs working for a school, but they have very limited hardware
<xubuntu982> I'm trying to get educational programs working for a school, but they have very limited hardware [09:59] == nanotube [~nanotube@unaffi
<xubuntu982> I keep on getting TimedOut... hope my messages are getting through
<Unit193> They are, there's no need to repeat them.
<xubuntu982> Great :P
<ruien> well it depends on what you mean by usable
<ruien> I mean you could create 4GB of swap and anything would be "usable"
<xubuntu982> The school that I work at as some old unused Pentium 3 computers. I was hoping to load linux on there to make the computers usable again
<ruien> but I personally would not want to be locked into a room with the same machine.
<ruien> yes, you can, but a distribution like Ubuntu includes a very large amount of "stuff".
<ruien> You could technically make a program that serves web pages and runs in 5MB of space on a system with a couple of MBs of physical RAM, so what is usable depends on your needs
<ruien> if you can describe how the machines would be used, we might be able to make a better assessment or recommendation
<xubuntu982> Thats what I'm trying to find out. Ubuntu has very nice educational software, but the desktop environment is "heavy"too much for a pentium 3
<ruien> Yes, Xubuntu would help that, and I don't think Xfce in and of itself is too heavy for a pentium. Your problem really is RAM
<ruien> swap space is essentially free ram, so you can add as much as you want, but it's slow.
<xubuntu982> I have 10 Pentium 3 computers in a Primary School. I want to be able to install and run the educational games so as to help the disadvantaged kids familiarize themselves with computer use, etc
<ruien> Okay, so you won't need a web browser?
<Unit193> He'd be better off going with !mini and openbox, really. :/
<ruien> yes, I'm thinking something like that
<ruien> a small debian system would work. And there's always "damn small linux" too
<xubuntu982> Damn Small Linux?
<Unit193> No, that's dead. AntiX or SliTaz, really.
<xubuntu982> I would like a GUI that behaves similar to ubuntu, which is quite easy and intuitive (Gnome Classic I mean_
<xubuntu982> i've heard about antiX
<ruien> Xfce by itself is not bad or too heavy on resources. But Xubuntu is Xfce + Ubuntu and the "Ubuntu" part of that is really heavy
<ruien> you could install a window manager (or even gnome classic, sure) onto a thin distribution
<xubuntu982> Mmm... okay, but can I install ubuntu software on AniX?
<xubuntu982> Thin distribution? sorry I'm a bit of a noob... :(
<ruien> oh, a distribution is just the "bundle" of linux you're getting
<xubuntu982> ubuntu software centre makes it easy to install the educational games... will this be be possible with AntiX?
<ruien> technicall "linux" by itself is just one file - the kernel -
<ruien> no, you won't have a ubuntu software center. That's part of the bloat that makes Ubuntu (and, by extension, Xubuntu) really big
<ruien> it's not bad bloat. It's good bloat (that's why we use it)
<ruien> but that's also what you're trying to avoid when using very weak machines with almost no RAM
<ruien> antiX is debian-based, so you can still "apt-get install" stuff to install it
<ruien> but not all of the ubuntu software will be available
<ruien> I guess to answer your question: yes, you can definitely use linux to do what you want to do. But there may be a learning curve, and the more you want to learn, the better the final product will perform. If you have any specific questions, let us know
<xubuntu982> Will do and thank you for your help
<xubuntu982> Last question, if XFCE is light enough and ubuntu is the distro of choice, can I customize ubuntu during install to be light enough
<Unit193> Best bet would be to use the "netinst" and just install what's needed.
<Unit193> I'd recommend the shimmer-theme pack though, so it looks good. :P
<xubuntu982> best bet is to use the "netinst" what is that?
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xubuntu982> Great! Thank for your help
<xubuntu982> Have a good one
<martinphone> which one is better? stardict or goldendict?
<bazhang> try them and choose.
<martinphone> bazhang, do you know, by chance, where to get dictionaries for any of the 2 apps?
<Belserusk> How do I add roms in gnome-video-arcade?
<hemza_> hello. I want to upgrade from Ubuntu10.04 to Xubuntu12.04.
<baizon> hemza_: run update-manager -d
<baizon> hemza_: a from ubuntu to xubuntu
<baizon> hemza_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64241/how-do-i-switch-to-xubuntu
<hemza_> baizon, is that conserve my Gnome 2 desktop
<baizon> first install xubuntu, then do the upgrade
<Pici> There is no gnome2 on 12.04.
<baizon> yes
<baizon> gnome 3 or xfce
<hemza_> baizon, thank you so much friend
<baizon> np
<Triall> hi all
<Triall> hey you!
<Triall> any body....
<Triall> hello
<ruien> hello
<xubuntu593> hi, i have installed xubuntu in my notebook and when I try to restart it without using pendrive boot disk, it doesn't work.
<xubuntu593> who can help me on this?
<baizon> xubuntu593: check boot settings
<baizon> after that check grub
<xubuntu593> how can I check grub? boot settings from bios are ok using hard disk.
<baizon> update-grub2
<baizon> sudo update-grub2
<xubuntu593> it doesn't work... command not found
<xubuntu593> trying sudo apt-get install grub2
<holstein> xubuntu593: i would let tab auto-complete
<holstein> sudo update-grub might do the trick
<ruien> hmm, I had a similar issue and it turned out after several painful hours what I needed was "acpi=off" in the boot options
<holstein> i usually just use the live CD and restore grub.. this assumes you didnt install a bootloader on the disk you are trying to boot from
<xubuntu593> hum... where do I set boot options in xubuntu?
<ruien> follow holstein's guidelines first
<ruien> my comment was just in case nothing else works
<xubuntu593> hum... I entered grub
<xubuntu593> there are several commands here
<holstein> xubuntu593: you have "entered grub" ?
<xubuntu593> I typed grub
<ruien> anyway you would set them in the grub menu at boot time. In other words "edit the boot options" at boot time to see if you can get it to boot. if it *does* work, then you can make it permanent by adding the "acpi=off" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub, grub-mkconfig, and then update-grub
<holstein> xubuntu593: what you should type is "update"... sudo update, then hit tab.. OR try sudo update-grub
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xubuntu593> sudo update-grub seemed to work fine
<holstein> xubuntu593: cool.. enjoy! :)
<xubuntu593> let's see if reboot is ok
<xubuntu593> without pendrive
<holstein> OH.. i thought thats what you meant... it wont be if you dont have GRUB installed on the other drive
<holstein> anyways... it wont hurt to try... and you can refer to the "restore" link above if not
<xubuntu593> hum...
<xubuntu593> sorry I don't understand it very well...
<xubuntu593> it really haven't work yet
<holstein> xubuntu593: no worries.. either you just fixed grub, or you just updated the grub you have on the "pendrive"
<xubuntu593> I think I just updated the grub on the pendrive...
<holstein> xubuntu593: if you installed grub on the "pendrive", then everything is working as you have specified.. if you would like to install grub elsewhere, you can refer to the restore grub linke above
<xubuntu593> so I'm trying to restore grub ...
<holstein> xubuntu593: i would just use the "restore grub" link above to install grub to the media you would like to use to boot from
<holstein> you can refer to the process as "retore" or "install"... you just want to end up with grub on the hard drive
<xubuntu593> Tks holstein it seems to work fine! :D
<xubuntu593> I try to install drivers for my webcam now
<holstein> xubuntu593: cheers... enjoy!
<xubuntu593> :D
<holstein> xubuntu593: what drivers?.. if there are any, they are typically already "in" the kernel
<holstein> xubuntu593: i would run 2 commands in the terminal.. "lspci" and/or "lsusb" ..i would look and see if the device is listed... then i would move on from there... maybe just open/install cheese and see if the cam works OOTB
<xubuntu593> I ran cheese and I can see my face in it by it's upside down
<milen8204> How can I personalize my Desktop resolution ?
<holstein> xubuntu593: cool... thats a great start... you can move one to tweaking, instead of looking for a driver
<xubuntu593> I had this problem using Ubuntu once, and now again in Xubuntu... can you help me on this, holstein?
<holstein> milen8204: i use arandr
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (precise), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<holstein> xubuntu593: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<xubuntu593> yeap
<xubuntu593> rs
<xubuntu593> :D
<milen8204> holstein, ok I am going to try it
<holstein> xubuntu593: i would grab the line that was in the terminal describing the hardware and just search "webcam whatever ubuntu upsidedown"
<holstein> xubuntu593: it really depends on the hardware as to what the "fix" is.. and the ultimate "fix" is getting the vendor to properly support the operating system you are choosing to use
<xubuntu593> ok, I'll try to find it on google... tks
<holstein> xubuntu593: you can try and "find" it here.. but you will need to share more information about your hardware.. and ideally, you'll find a forum post somewhere from someone with that exact hardware
<jandrusk> Anyone know why double-clicking on window titles does not maximize? I checked that it is set in the Window Manager settings.
<GridCube> jandrusk, double clic on THE tittles
<jandrusk> I do and nothing happens.
<GridCube> jandrusk, in the title, in the words
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> it works here
<jandrusk> I am, I get a hand icon for a split second.
<GridCube> jandrusk, resise manually the window to a small size, like with alt-right clic-drag
<GridCube> and then try again
<jandrusk> Just tried, nothing. Let me take a look at my mouse settings.
<GridCube> jandrusk, http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<jandrusk> Yes, that's how I did it.
<GridCube> there are like 5 different ways there
<Marzata> how to connect iphone to xuubntu?
<GridCube> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Marzata> GridCube: thanks
<Marzata> kubuntu?
<Marzata> huh
<GridCube> Marzata, the wikis are global
<jandrusk> Found the fix by changing double-click time to 450 in Mouse Settings.
<GridCube> :)
<jandrusk> Great, now panel2 is not auto-hiding.
<jandrusk> Picky thing. Just had to logout and back in.
<Marzata> plug iphone to xubun 12.04 starts some power management :)
<martinphone> how do I separate a flac file that contains a whole album with a cue file?
<moreno> just got my xubuntu 12, by i dont know how to set  up my monitor samsung syncmaster 931bw. i cant get to the 1440x900 of his. can anyone have the same problem/help me adjusting him? thanks .
<GridCube> !faq
<ubottu> Lists of common questions and answers about Xubuntu can be found at http://xubuntu.org/news/tag/faq/. See also: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<GridCube> lol thats broken
<holstein> martinphone: i would ask the content creator for seperate tracks.. you could always just burn the project (even virtually) and extract
<drc> martinphone: You might start here  http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/02/09/split-one-flac-cue-file-into-separate-tracks/
<GridCube> moreno, install arandr
<moreno> GridCube, it would help me doing it?
<martinphone> drc, can you access that link? I cannot
<GridCube> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<GridCube> moreno, it should
<moreno> GridCube, where can i install it? can get it through apt-get...
<moreno> GridCube, find it
<drc> martinphone: yes I can...but if you can't, maybe a google search with terms "separate flac linux" would work.
<moreno> GridCube, just downloading... then... and what i do?
<drc> martinphone: That's how I found that article
<martinphone> im sleepy today
<moreno> GridCube, where do i open it?
<GridCube> moreno, accesories, or alt-f2 >arandr
<GridCube> or search it with the application finder
<moreno> GridCube, :) cool.
<moreno> GridCube, but how can i set my definition? dont apperar 1440x900...
<GridCube> moreno, you might not have it
<GridCube> open a terminal and write xrandr
<GridCube> and execute that
<GridCube> it should tell you how many resolutions your system knows
<GridCube> you might need your proper video drivers to have others available, check taht you have them with: gksu jockey-gtk
<moreno> GridCube, ok, let me try
<manitou> how is xubuntu and vmware ? last time i check didnt compile !?
<holstein> it'll be the same as ubuntu and vmware
<Unit193> !info vmware-view-client
<ubottu> Package vmware-view-client does not exist in precise
<Unit193> Awwwh, I have it in mine...
<manitou> just find some patch that works ! i hope ;)
<martinphone> i tried https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=702289#p702289, I can split the files, but the second command "cuetag.sh *.cue split-track*.flac" gives a: cuetag.sh: command not found
<martinphone> to split flac files and tag em
<martinphone> can you help me?
<Unit193> Well, you'll need the cuetag.sh file somewhere, seems as if you don't have it.
<grifo74> hi people i need a software to configure shortcut on my keyboard
<knome> grifo74, what if you tried applications menu -> settings -> settings manager -> keyboard -> application shortcuts first?
<grifo74> i need up and down volume
<grifo74> i like configure some keys
<knome> add shortcuts for your up/down keys for 'amixer'
<grifo74> how?????
<CallMeDavid_> I have a question about APT.
<CallMeDavid_> if i type say "sudo apt-get install google-" and I hit the TAB key at the end twice, it doesn't show me all the possible packages I can install from Google.
<Unit193> Try  apt-cache search google, then sudo apt-get install google-<tab><tab>
<CallMeDavid_> still doesn't seem to work
<genii-around> Have you done sudo apt-get update
<CallMeDavid_> many times, but I'll do it again for good measure
<xubuntu970> hi
<Unit193> Well, there are packages in the first place? And try sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu970> need help
<xubuntu970> firs inatll Xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu970> but im having an update error
<xubuntu970> in update manager
<Unit193> What's the error?
<CallMeDavid_> Unit193: did your suggestion, then updated again, still not working.
<xubuntu970> Requires installation of untrusted packages  The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<knome> CallMeDavid_, do you have the universe/multiverse repositories enabled?
<xubuntu970> i dont know :)
<CallMeDavid_> knome: I'll look.
<knome> xubuntu970, that question was not directed at you
<xubuntu970> oh
<knome> xubuntu970, that should be no problem though (the error), if you haven't done *anything* with the software sources and you have downloaded the ISO from an official site
<knome> xubuntu970, you can try to change the server to download from to "main server" rather than your country server, that should remove the error
<xubuntu970> good ideea
<xubuntu970> where can i change it
<CallMeDavid_> knome: I only see them listed for the CD-Rom
<xubuntu970> find it
<knome> CallMeDavid_, try to enable them for the internet sources too, that should bring some more packages to install :)
<CallMeDavid_> ok, hold on a few.
<knome> CallMeDavid_, (and sudo apt-get update, of course)
<CallMeDavid_> of course
<knome> Unit193, you know how to change the server to main server from USC?
 * knome doesn't have that installed
<Unit193> Hahaha! Good one! :P
<knome> i think there was even a command to open the software sources dialog..
<xubuntu970> its working
<xubuntu970> 10x
<knome> software-properties-gtk
<Unit193> software-properties-gtk
<Unit193> Bleh...
<knome> CallMeDavid_, ^ that'd work for you too
<knome> Unit193, :)=
<xubuntu970> :)
<knome> that's something to add to the settings manager btw
<CallMeDavid_> it's just those repositories aren't even listed, I'll have to add them.
<knome> CallMeDavid_, try that command ^
<knome> CallMeDavid_, it should allow you to enable them easily from GUI
<CallMeDavid_> I did, they're not listed in there anywhere
<knome> CallMeDavid_, hmm, should be...
<CallMeDavid_> they would be listed under "other software", right?
<knome> nope, in the "Ubuntu Software" tab
<knome> second and fourth items
<CallMeDavid_> i apologize then, they are there.
<CallMeDavid_> and they were already checked
<knome> CallMeDavid_, weird. is there any error when you run update from the terminal? if not, are you *sure* those google packages should be in the repositories?
<CallMeDavid_> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<CallMeDavid_> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<CallMeDavid_> as for the google stuff, I was using Mint last week, and regular ubuntu a few weeks ago, and once I installed Chrome, the other google stuff always showed in APT
<CallMeDavid_> i just realized i had synaptic open
<CallMeDavid_> figured it out, had to set terminal to run as a Login Shell.
<malv> anyone know how to fix this gtk3 grab bug?
<malv> this bug is hurting the xubuntu experience =(
<malv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11962571
#xubuntu 2012-06-01
<ball> Is Xubuntu available for PowerPC macs?
<chelz> ball: why yes it is
<ball> chelz: Great! I've just been given one. :-)
<ball> ...and I would rather run Xubuntu than MacOS X
<ochosi> +1
<Unit193> You'll have to build from the mini.iso though.
<chelz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/
<ball> Unit193: Is there no .iso image readily available then?
<chelz> goes to http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/
<chelz> ball: there is, the mini.iso there
<chelz> ball: though you have to install xubuntu-desktop yourself after the install
<Unit193> But not of Xubuntu fully installed, didn't have enough people testing it to know if it worked or not.
<ball> Oh.
<ball> I suppose I could try Ubuntu.
<chelz> one thing is those netboot isos aren't gpg signed ;/
<chelz> i remember they weren't and i raised it in some ubuntu channel
<chelz> ball: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<chelz> there is 12.04 for Lubuntu, which has LXDE
<chelz> latest desktop ISOs for PowerPC are for 10.04, which is supported until April 2013
<ball> That's what my sister-in-law has on her i386 desktop
<chelz> i mean that April 2013 thing for Xubuntu btw, not Lubuntu
<ball> I understand
<ball> I just grabbed the .torrent for the 10.04 Xubuntu
<ball> We'll see if I can make that work.
<Unit193> Would be far better off using the mini and installing xubuntu-desktop.
<ball> If I can make 10.04 work, then I may try using this mini disk.
<vn> hi, im trying to install xubuntu, but it doesn't list my devices/partitions, what can I do?  if I go to ctrl+alt+f1 and into cfdisk, I can manage them...
<cythes> vn, Are you on a laptop?
<vn> cythes: at the moment yes, but I am installing on a desktop
<cythes> Oh I was going to say sometimes I know it sounds silly but the HDD becomes unattached from the computer and I have to slide it back into place (But that is because I am constantly flip flopping drives) Sorry mate thought I could help.
<ball> cythes: where are you from?
<vn> cythes: np, thanks for trying :)
<cythes> ball, Right up the road from where pleia2 used to live lol (PA)
<ball> PA as in Pennsylvania, USA?
<ball> I was thrown by your use of "mate" there.
<cythes> Yess it is.
<cythes> I do that from time to time, sorry. (Even said it to myself in an aussie accent)
 * ball grins
<Vani> I downloaded avast on Ubuntu, and upon scanning it told me it found a decompression bomb, but it won't let me delete it or move it to chest, what should I do about this?
<Unit193> Where is it?
<Unit193> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Vani> Does that mean a decompression bomb would be harmless on a linux? It's in mozilla's cache.... :/
<Unit193> May as well delete it though, if it's just in the cache.
<Vani> Well, Avast won't let me delete it... so would i have to go into my cache?
<Unit193> Firefox > Edit > Preferences > (one of the tabs) > Clear cache.
<Vani> (one of the tabs) lol, there's a tab called "Tabs" ... it's not that one though
<Unit193> Advanced
<drc> Advanced>Network
<Vani> :/ if antivirus isn't need on a linux, then how was there a decompression bomb?
<Vani> oh... that was a bot...
<Unit193> It is a virus, but really only a problem on windows.  Changing systems doesn't turn it into a non-virus, just doesn't affect the system,
<Vani> oh... well I wanted to install Avast, cause while I heard Linux is really safe, certain programs can let viruses or hackers in.. like flash
<Vani> okay, this isn't really an Ubuntu question, but does each web browser have it's own cache? so you have to individually clear them?
<Unit193> Yep, though some may use /tmp a little.
<drc> Vani: Usually, yes...
<vn> hmm I'm just done installing xubuntu and I cannot click like 10% of links and buttons...any ideas?
<vn> maybe because my mouse is a rat7?
<root____2> nice xubuntu
<onizu> i'm having difficulties with panel2
<onizu> it does not get really transparent. i'd like to show the window behind it while it's transparent
<onizu> and not the desktop wallpaper
<onizu> is it possible?
<baizon> onizu: change opacity
<onizu> i did
<onizu> it still shows the blue strip
<onizu> only the icons are transparent
<onizu> ok, that worked only when i had it set to automatically hide
<martinphone> does any of you know any compilation of french radio stations ready to be added to rhythmbox, radiotray and the like?
<drc> martinphone: you can start here...right click on the one(s) you want and save link as (pls), then add to the player of your choice.
<drc> http://www.shoutcast.com/Internet-Radio/french
<drc> I know for a fact that they work in RB and RT :)
<martinphone> drc, omg
<drc> whay?
<drc> what?
<martinphone> 45 minutes of saving as?
<drc> It's a start....
<drc> I know of nothing that is a "one click adds everything to a player"...although there may be.
<GridCube> http://dir.xiph.org/index.php
<GridCube> :D
<drc> as GridCube shows, there <are> lots of lists :)
<aquix> icecast directory is not funny
<drc> ?
<aquix> listen to noagendashow.com
<blackgatonegro12> doing a fresh install of Xubuntu 12.04 right now, any advice?
<martinphone> backup
<GridCube> backup
<drc> and then backup
<GridCube> mmhm, oh and dont forget to backup
<blackgatonegro12> by fresh install, I mean I whited the entire disk, is not an upgrade
 * drc is seeing atren here
<blackgatonegro12> *whiped
<GridCube> :D tho nothing bad should happen
<GridCube> :D then go ahead, if i have a recomendation is having a dedicated partition for /home
<GridCube> but thats me
<drc> You've got to have <some> data you want to backup...I also do what GridCube said, then boot the livecd and wipe all the .$CONFIG files , install and its as good as a totally fresh format/install
<blackgatonegro12> Well, I had problems after an upgrade, so I decided to to it from zero
<drc> I also backup the .$CONFIG files and restore those I know I want to use.
<blackgatonegro12> I have all the valuable data in a second hard disk, so far that has proven to be the best idea I had in years
<drc> That works also
<GridCube> mmhm, but having a dedicated /home its nice because you can simply install clean, delete .$CONFIG files, adn vuala! clean system, except for those tiny configs you like, like for example allyour bookmarks on firefox, all the servers and channels in xchat, etc, etc
<drc> ok, ok...$CONFIG files <and> folders.
<blackgatonegro12> I noticed some config files do seem to have a few problems after upgrading, anyway, having a second hard disk is wise and nowadays kind of cheap. Having a second particion is not such a good idea, there is always the risk of the disk getting dameg and that.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> mmhm yes
<blackgatonegro12> been using ubuntu sistems since version 6, it has improved a lot, but a install from zero is still the best option
<blackgatonegro12> anyway, gotta reboot now
<blackgatonegro12> bye
<drc> bye
<martinphone> can anyone help me to create sub categories in this index? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1018145/
<martinphone> I need to add several subgroups to a group
<martinphone> solved
<blackgatocatnegr> Xubuntu 12.04 installed an updated, any sugestions?
<pleia2> have fun? :)
<GridCube> :) be happy
<GridCube> XD
<blackgatocatnegr> any recommended program?  I mean I know libreoffice replaced open office but besides that....
<GridCube> blackgatocatnegr, install your driver, gksu jockey-gtk, update programs, install libreoffice if you want
<GridCube> check that xubuntu-restricted-extras is intalled, check that gmusicbrowers its a media player that you would like to use, i know i dont like it, but hey its tastes
<blackgatocatnegr> is fresh install from zero,  so besides the default programs it has little else
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> check that you have flash installed on firefox
<blackgatocatnegr> ah yes medibuntu, gotta install that
<GridCube> if you listen to internet radios you could install vlc or xine to have its plugins, etc, etc. its all tastes
<blackgatocatnegr> vlc, k3b (I prefer it) what else... audacity....
<GridCube> mmhm :) what ever you want, its just an apt-get away from you
<blackgatocatnegr> actually totem works better for internet radio streams than vlc, at least on linux, but then this is vlc 2.xx, maybe it got better
<GridCube> don't know
<GridCube> i just use xine
<blackgatocatnegr> well, many radios updated in a way that you can only listem to them if you have windows or listem to them using firefox
<blackgatocatnegr> some even inist in you using winamp
<GridCube> lol
<blackgatocatnegr> yes, is sad
<GridCube> :) blackgatocatnegr this are not support questions, it would be better if you join #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<blackgatocatnegr> funny, when they still used rm you could listem them in linux thanks to vlc native rm audio suport or something
<blackgatocatnegr> ok, sorry, any bug  besides the usual "Flash is screwed without propitary video driver" I should know about?
<GridCube> flash is screwed with popietary drivers
<GridCube> flash is just plain bad
<blackgatocatnegr> trrue, but until youtube fully moves to html 5, I will have to use it.
<GridCube> though with all honesty, lately it has been working pretty well,  with or without propietary drivers
<GridCube> i cant complain from the last months
<GridCube> since 12.04 it hasnt crashed once
<blackgatocatnegr> Gridcube, all the questions I got about "I upgraded ubuntu, now flash works bad" prove otherwise
<GridCube> :P well i talk from my experience
<blackgatocatnegr> but thats just the usual "Forgot to update video driver" stuff
<martinphone> what can I use to replace >< for >returnkey< in axml file?
<martinphone> return key is obviously, that big key to the right of the keyboard
<shpank> sed
<martinphone> in synaptic?
<xubuntu264> Hi, I just installed Xubunu and Avant Navigator, but removed the Xcfe-navigator. After a restart the "start-menu" at the top of the screen has disappeared. What have I done wrong?
<xubuntu264> is the start-menu part of the navigator package?
<shpank> martinphone: try sed -e 's/></>\n<' yourfile.xml
<shpank> but make a backup first
<shpank> :)
<martinphone> shpank, sed: -e expression #1, char 9: unterminated `s' command
<shpank> martinphone: try sed -e 's/></>\n</' yourfile.xml
<shpank> but i don't think it works like this
<martinphone> no shpank , it didnt
<holstein> xubuntu264: i would just add back everything to a panel and see what is what.. you can also look at a live CD, or at the guest account (or a new user account) and learn what has been removed
<holstein> i think its called "main menu" or "menu"
<xubuntu264> you are quite right. Main menu
<xubuntu264> i will return after a log out
<userfriendly> hi guys. having a wee problem with the keyring on 12.04, i get a warning: "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-Bml89i/pkcs11: No such file or directory"
<userfriendly> this happens when i do something like git clone, lpstat -r
<userfriendly> etc.
<userfriendly> has anyone come across this?
<userfriendly> found this thread, tried the suggested solution :( but that didn't fix it for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11952512
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/932177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932177 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "XFCE (and other non-GNOME) desktops do not initialise gnome-keyring correctly / WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to PKCS11" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Unit193> There's a few fixes in thet bug report.
<Unit193> (Actually, one by me, and it works, but it may not be exactly how it "should" be done)
<userfriendly> ta, i'll have a bash at that
<userfriendly> Unit193: thanks mate, one of the fixes there (having the daemon start and eval its output in the bash profile) did the trick
<Unit193> Great!
<S0210> I use Xubuntu 10.04 and I'd like to upgrade to 12.04. But following the guidelines at http://xubuntu.org/upgrading/ the most I can achieve is that "update manager" offers me an update 10.10... :-( Is there a way to force it to show me 12.04?
<Unit193> Open a terminal and type  sudo do-release-upgrade -d   should offer you precise.
<userfriendly> also thanks at holstein ;)
<holstein> userfriendly: :)
<S0210> Thank you, Unit193! It seems to be exactly what I need ... :-)
<Unit193> Glad that helps...
<genii-around> Hm. But 12.04 should no longer be a development release
<Unit193> 10.04 > 12.04 is considered, it'll be moved once it gets .1
<genii-around> Ah, interesting
<genii-around> Unit193: Good to know
<Unit193> Yep, sure is.
<x_> Hello - does anybody know a program like Acdsee that opens PSD files ( gThumb doesn't open PSD, and i do not need to edit them using Gimp, i just want to be able to browse PSD files )
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> let me do some research
<GridCube> x_, :/ it doesnt seems like, apparently you can convert the psd files using convert from the imagemagick collection
<x_> ... :( veeery strage ... so much tools but no PSD support ... my acdsee version is 15 years old and supports PSD ...
<x_> (on windows)
<GridCube> x_, https://code.google.com/p/gdk-pixbuf-psd/
<GridCube> :D
<x_> i have allready tried that but it didn't work
<GridCube> x_, you know, you can easily run irfanview with wine
<GridCube> :D
<genii-around> gloobus-preview maybe
<x_> i have xubuntu 12.5
<GridCube> D: .5 how impossible
<x_> if you know for sure that it works I WILL TRY AGAIN
<GridCube> x_, i don't know
<GridCube> i mean trying irfanview with wine is easy :P
<GridCube> or even acdsee
<genii-around> Gloobus review: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/09/quick-previews-in-gnome-ubuntu-with.html  PPA:  https://launchpad.net/~gloobus-dev/+archive/gloobus-preview
<x_> i do not want to use wine - there are some articles on the internet in witch peaople said that they messsed up their computer with windows viruses
<GridCube> lol. you have to do pretty specific things to get viruses on wine
<GridCube> pretty reaaaaaaaaaally specific things
<GridCube> like helping the virus a lot
<moreno> hi all. i had installed my xubuntu 12.04 yesterday and couldn'tget it to install audacity due to dome broken packages that i don't how to fix it. anyone can help me with this?
<GridCube> moreno, open a terminal
<Sysi> you can't mess up anything really bad without running as root, if you run wine as root you're really asking for it
<GridCube> write sudo apt-get autoremove
<moreno> GridCube, did it
<GridCube> then sudo apt-get update
<moreno> GridCube, didi it
<moreno> GridCube, sorry, did it.
<GridCube> then sudo apt-get install audacity
<moreno> GridCube,  audacity : Depende: libflac++6 (>= 1.2.1) but it aint installble: Impossíble corrigir problems, you got it  (hold)  quebrados.
<moreno> GridCube,  you got it  (hold)  broken packages.
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> i see
<moreno> GridCube, this broken packages is killing me.
<GridCube> moreno, how weird
<GridCube> !info libflac
<ubottu> Package libflac does not exist in precise
<moreno> GridCube, neither cant it install lmms.
<GridCube> !info libflac++6
<ubottu> libflac++6 (source: flac): Free Lossless Audio Codec - C++ runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-6 (precise), package size 30 kB, installed size 130 kB
<GridCube> mmhm
<moreno> GridCube, they said in synaptic that i have libflac8!
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> moreno, can youpastebin the outputs of sudo apt-get update?
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moreno> GridCube, http://pastebin.com/j08RxHey
<GridCube> moreno, thats all of it?
<GridCube> all of all?
<x_> Gloobus preview - doesn't work - despite the fact that on their site they say it works for PSD files
<moreno> GridCube, yes
<GridCube> thats wrong
<GridCube> you are missing a lot of sources
<moreno> GridCube, really? how can i do that?
<GridCube> moreno, check your sources on the software origins settings
<moreno> GridCube, where?
<GridCube> mmm in the menus, search for Software Origins, it might be something like "Origenes de Software"
<moreno> GridCube, didnt find it. :\
<GridCube> in synaptic in the configuration menu
<moreno> GridCube, in configuration i have: preferences, repository, filters, define internal option and tools bar.
<GridCube> keep seraching the menus, in one there is it
<moreno> GridCube, dont have it. and they keep saying that i HOLD the broken packages
<moreno> but it didnt do it
<GridCube> moreno, you can not "not have it"
<moreno> GridCube, so ... i dont know
<moreno> GridCube, :) inportugueses thats nothing like software origins..
<moreno> do i have to searcj something in synaptic?
<moreno> before software origins?
<GridCube> no you have to see that you have all the origins activated
<moreno> GridCube, just dont know, didnt finfd that
<moreno> GridCube, :(
<GridCube> !origins
<moreno> GridCube, i have installed here libflac8, i think to run audacity it needs libflac++6, so i dont know if can unisntal one and change to the ohter
<GridCube> moreno, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Software+Sources.png
<GridCube> it looks like that
<GridCube> i was translating wrong, its sources
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> in spañish it says "origenes" and as such i misstranslated
<moreno> GridCube, i know some english, dont have nothing like this here
<moreno> i have preferences, repositories, filters,..
<GridCube> moreno, open repositories
<GridCube> :/
<moreno> GridCube, , so...
<GridCube> it looks like this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Software+Sources.png
<moreno> GridCube, yes it does. :)
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> well then
<GridCube> i don't know :/
<moreno> ha ha ha serious? haha a
<GridCube> why you have so little sources on your update
<GridCube> mine goes to like 100 sources every update
<GridCube> search for libflac++6 in synaptic
<GridCube> and see that is installed and not locked
<martinphone> can you help me with radiotray? I dont know where else to ask
<martinphone> I need help to get bookmarks
<moreno> GridCube, dont install it
<GridCube> moreno, you dont have them installed?
<moreno> dont even appear libflac++6
<GridCube> well moreno I dont know, for what i understand you dont have the sources upadated
<moreno> and even know how to do that, GridCube
<GridCube> moreno, in the repositories change the "download from" to another place
<GridCube> and try to update again, from apt-get or from synaptic
<martinphone> i need a text editor that includes linec ounting as geany
<martinphone> counting
<Unit193> Sooo, what about geany?
<GridCube> id say geany, i like that one
<Unit193> I prefer scite, as it's closer to N++
#xubuntu 2012-06-02
<Barridus> po
<rhin0> ran 12.04 but having to ditch it for now because x2x doesn't work from 12.04 to 10.04
<user1> anyone here
<rhin0> hi
<user1> <~~ semi intoxicated and angry
<user1> i'm trying to chang my gdm theme
<user1> something i've done hundreds of times
<user1> but for some reason the options have changed
<user1> i'm running xubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> user1, thats impossible to read.
<rhin0> gdm = "appearance"?
<bazhang> the greeter screen? that you see for about 3 seconds?
<user1> Sorry, first time using irc help... i created the catgirlanime GDM theme 6 years ago
<user1> i've used it on every linux install since then but for somereason on xubuntu 10.04 i can not seem to find a way to install my theme
<bazhang> why would you change the greeter screen hundreds of times in the first place
<user1> gdm = gnome display manager
<bazhang> I'm well aware
<user1> hundreds of linux installs?
<bazhang> so what's the issue
<bazhang> sounds like a theme issue, to be honest. tons from gnome-look.org and the like just don't work
<user1> there does not seem to be the usual option of setting up gdm from the gdm screen.  i've been unable to find the usual login setup options thru the system>login screen app
<user1> No Tabs
<user1> if you can point me in the right direction to change gdm setting i can figure the rest out... command line is fine
<user1> google has been no help at all, even ubuntu-tweak doesn't have the right options.  my theme is a tar.bz2
<user1> http://customize.org/ggdm/45549
<user1> I simply have not ben able to find any optionm anywhere to change the gdm theme
<holstein> did you add any other PPA's?
<user1> what is a PPA?
<holstein> this link suggests a ppa with another gui tool http://askubuntu.com/questions/36515/choosing-gdm-login-window-theme-via-gui-without-ubuntu-tweak
<bazhang> !ppa > user1
<ubottu> user1, please see my private message
<user1> gdm2setup does not support themes atm
<user1> per the gdm2setup dialog
<user1> the second method calls an app that doesn';t seem to exist
<user1> user1@Computer1:~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts$ sudo apt-get install gdmsetup
<user1> Reading package lists... Done
<user1> Building dependency tree
<user1> Reading state information... Done
<user1> E: Couldn't find package gdmsetup
<user1> what am i missing
<user1> has theme switching been removed from gdm?
<rhin0> try ubuntu forums I mean - post a message now - go to sleep - wake up maybe there'll be an answer - file it under "desktop"
<rhin0> I put my problem there tonight
<user1> i'll deal with it tomorrow
<rhin0> all i'm saying - leave the message now
<rhin0> efficient
<user1> there was a time in the linux community when those online at this time of night knew something
<rhin0> www.ubuntuforums.org
<rhin0> well its xubuntu - fewer users
<rhin0> obscure problem really
<user1> but to be honest, this may be only the 10th time in 20 years that I have asked for help
<rhin0> well there you go
<user1> i've become a slackware user in recent years because slackware just doesn't get in the way
<user1> but i wanted to be lazy and not have to set everything up myself.  thought maybe this one time ubuntu would save me some trouble
<user1> anyway, thanks for the attempt guys.  i'll deal with it tomorrow
<onizu> hi
<laite> !hi | onizu
<ubottu> onizu: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<onizu> :)
<onizu> ok, have fun all
<panda-kun> привет всем
<xubuntu872> hi there
<xubuntu872> does anyone know how to make hibernation work on xubuntu?
<Sysi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<xubuntu872> @sysi: thanks!
<Sysi> xubuntu872: np
<xubuntu872> it says "This utility may only be run by the root user."
<xubuntu872> but i am the root user
<Sysi> xubuntu872: actual root or user with sudo-rights?
<xubuntu872> user set to admin
<xubuntu872> how do i check in terminal which rights a user has?
<Sysi> unless it's username "root" it's regular user or user with sudo
<Sysi> I don't use hibernation but you may need to run pm-hibernate with sudo too
<xubuntu872> tried sudo pm-hibernate, and it worked! now i will do the rest from the link u sent, many thanks! xubuntu/linux is awesome :))
<recon69_lap> got an odd one, xScreenSaver has popped up twice asking for me to log in, this is weirding me out as it was never set to ask for a password and has only done it twice
<recon69_lap> was set to random screen saver, might be it
<xubuntu872> hibernation works now, but is very slow going into and starting back up...is there any way to make it faster?
<Sysi> get ssd, or use suspend instead of hibernation
<xubuntu872> i mean it takes a minute to go into and also a minute to get up again, i guess this is something w my system?
<Sysi> hibernate usually isn't very fast (don't mix it with suspend), but of course there can be driver issues too
<xubuntu872> w windows, ahem, it takes seconds, and because everything is usually so fast w xubuntu, i assume it is because of my system, and would be happy to adjust, if i only knew where/what?
<Sysi> IIRC windows uses hybrid, it suspends so you can get up&down quickly and hibernates that you survive power loss too
<xubuntu872> what is "IIRC windows"
<laite> IIRC = If I recall correctly
<xubuntu872> could not find anything in google or ubuntu sw ctr
<xubuntu872> u must have had quite some fun when i naively went for iirc windows instead of "if i recall correctly" my bad ;)
<xubuntu872> thanks for all ur help :)
<pimperle> i tried to release-upgrade my desktop pc to precise (from oneiric) and now it says the upgrade failed and my system might be unusable.
<pimperle> this is in german so i don't know the exact phrase though.
<pimperle> i've looked at the logfiles in /var/log/dist-upgrade but so far i cannot tell what went wrong
<pimperle> what should i do next?
<knome> take backups, if you already didn't
<pimperle> i'm afraid that rebooting / exiting my session will render the system unusable
<pimperle> i did / regularly do
<pimperle> but only of /home and /etc
<pimperle> i did an upgrade to latest packages of oneiric before the release-upgrade
<pimperle> so this should have been the "normal" upgrade use case
<pimperle> :(
<knome> yeah... but upgrades can always go wrong :/
<pimperle> for me they usually do
<pimperle> i really don't know why
<knome> anyway, if you have backups, i'd say try to upgrade all the packages you can now and then try to boot
<knome> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for example
<knome> and maybe run sudo apt-get update first
<pimperle> ok, i'll try that
<knome> it might be it's just some configuration that failed
<pimperle> just running apt-get dist-upgrade threw a couple of dependency errors on me
<knome> apt-get should tell you if there is some bigger problems
<knome> mmh. which servers are you using?
<pimperle> de.archive.ubuntu.com
<knome> you might want to change to the "main" servers
<knome> they should have the most up-to-date packages
<pimperle> have there been any out-of-sync issues lately?
<knome> a few possible cases
<pimperle> are they at archive.ubuntu.com?
<knome> yes, that's it
<pimperle> ok, i'll try with those
<pimperle> thanks for helping me
<knome> no problem
<pimperle> a lot of version mismatches show up for libdevmapper and server-xorg-video-*
<pimperle> apt-get -f dist-upgrade seems to want to continue. is that a safe command?
<pimperle> the xmind package seems to have a broken description (i told them 3 years ago) thus breaking dpkg and dpkg-query
<knome> hmh
<knome> apt-get check?
<pimperle> i fixed the files to a point where i was able to dpkg -r xmind
<knome> so it's just that which is broken?
<pimperle> they lack a . in an empty line in their description. i 've told them, they ignored it
<pimperle> maybe. right now the upgrade continues
<knome> have you filed a bug about it?
<pimperle> i'll get breakfast while it's running
<pimperle> is xmind an official package? I think it is packaged by xmind themselves and i'm not sure how i told them (bugreport, email).
<knome> ah, right
<knome> :)
<pimperle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/583476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 583476 in dctrl-tools "Installing xmind breaks grep-status" [Undecided,New]
<knome> in that case, yeah, they should fix it theirself
<pimperle> oh dear, i have the same issue i had last time upgrading to precise: the volume indicator in the notification area is missing.
<pimperle> last time GridCube told me to remove and re-add the notification area which brought the indicator back.
<pimperle> this time however it didn't help
<pimperle> the network applet is visible though
<pimperle> is it because i don't load the gnome runtime on login?
<pimperle> the working machine does
<pimperle> ah, i had the wrong notification applet
<pimperle> sry for the bugging
<uskerine> hi
<uskerine> I have a server with 2 HD and I would like to install Xubuntu using software RAID
<laite> is there any downside installing 32-bit xubuntu into 64-bit machine with 4Gb RAM
<Sysi> you can't use every bit of that 4GB
<Sysi> so not really
<uskerine2> how Xubuntu should be installed to use software RAID?
<laite> well, what I've seen xubuntu manages with 2Gb just perfectly =)
<Sysi> uskerine2: with alternate installation disk
<Sysi> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<laite> It's just that wine seems to crash a lot with Mass Effect2, and I've narrowed problem to be with '64bit librarys on 32bit software'-range :/
<uskerine2> so I have to download alternate installation disk
<uskerine2> ok
<uskerine2> thanks
<laite> so I was wondering whether I should just install 32--bit xubuntu instead
<Sysi> it may be possible some way with livecd but you have to search that info yourself :P alternate is probably easier
<uskerine2> I have to install a server, I am fine with downloading alternate and using it
<uskerine2> is it difficult?
<uskerine2> with 1Tb HD, which partitions layout would you recommend
<uskerine2> ?
<pimperle> uskerine2: this totally depends on your needs
<uskerine2> desktop system
<pimperle> usually i go with small /boot, swap, and the rest for lvm
<uskerine2> 20 thin clients against a single server, firefox & libreoffice usage
<uskerine2> is it recommended to use separate /var ?
<pimperle> then i add a system partition to the lvm with 8-16 GB
<pimperle> for a server, a separate /var can be usefull, if space consumptious applications like mysql reside there
<pimperle> with lvm you can resize all partitions as needed lateron
<uskerine2> i didn't know lvm
<martinphone> radio tray users in here?
<hagi> Hello. I use 12.04 LTS. Can I filter which umounted removable devices are displayed on desktop? I have multiple HDD partitions that I don't want to use on this installation
<knome> hagi, you can hide all those devices, but afaik, no filtering is possible
<hagi> that is a shame :(
<hagi> so when I plug in my USB stick, what kind of other tool I can use to access it if desktop utility is hidden
<holstein> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=124445 may help
<martinphone> how do I extract the address from a linked piece of text for 400 examples?
<martinphone> or, from a html document
<martinphone> how do I extract ALL url's from a file like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<aguitel> man wget
<Sysi> martinphone: wrong link
<martinphone> sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020059/
<Sysi> cat thatfile.txt | grep http > urls.txt
<Sysi> I'm not sure how pure result will that give
<aguitel> martinphone, if you print to pdf ?
<martinphone> aguitel, i dont see the point of that
<martinphone> Sysi, closer to what I need: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020067/
<martinphone> there are 3 sections separated by ><, I need only the second one, any idea?
<martinphone> whats the name of the key above block/caps?
<Sysi> tab?
<martinphone> yes, thanks
<martinphone> i dont know wtf I did, but there are 7 missing links for the grand total
<martinphone> redoing it again
<martinphone> help with geany: what do I write in replace to get rid of all return hits?
<martinphone> how do I add url= to the beginnig of all the 500 lines of the txt I am editing with geany?
<drc> martinphone: Did you ever thinkn about asking in #geany for help with geany?
<martinphone> closing in: I need to add all these names http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020153/ to all these urls http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020152/ in exactly that order. I am editing it with geany
<martinphone> yes drc , but nobody answers me there
<martinphone> and another chatter helped me here with a command
<Xifanie> Hello, I'm running on 12.04 but I have no clue how to change my startup applications, could someone point me in the right direction?
<drc> Xifanie: App Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Session and Startup>Application Autostart.
<Xifanie> Ah thanks! :)
<dario_> screen tearing in xubuntu 12.04...any solutions?
<martinphone> 2 hours to solve the thing...
<martinphone> for how long can your problems with syntax lag?
<juancito> hi
<juancito> somebody to talk spanish?
<Sysi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<juancito> Thanks!!!
<martinphone> i wouldnt say no to a spanish paella
<vn> valenciana por favor
<GridCube> nunca comì paella
<martinphone> but the state of their economy makes me rethink...
<GridCube> oh, mmm this goes to offtopic please :)
<uskerine> hi, where can i find which DNS server is actually configured in Xubuntu 12.04?
<Unit193> cat /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf
<nclm> Hi guys, I'm pretty new to linux and I think I made a bit of a mistake when installing xubuntu. Is it supposed to come with GRUB?
<Unit193> nm-tool will also have it.
<Unit193> Grub? Quite so, do you think it doesn't have it? Or is it just not showing up?
<uskerine> "/var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf?
<nclm> My computer is just booting to windows instead of going to it
<nclm> I didn't pick "install xubuntu side by side with windows", though
<nclm> I picked "Do something else" from the installer to set up my partitions
<nclm> I guess I missed something when there
<uskerine> unit193, i have installed dnsmasq as i need it for LTSP
<Unit193> Should have given you the chance not to, but unless you unchecked it.
<uskerine> and since then name resolution
<uskerine> does not work
<uskerine> any ideas?
<nclm> Should I just reinstall the whole thing, or is there a quicker fix?
<Unit193> uskerine: That'll be fun, Ubuntu uses it for something else.
<Unit193> !grub | nclm: It has the answer here
<ubottu> nclm: It has the answer here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nclm> I never had grub, windows was on before I installed xubuntu
<nclm> I will look at that link, though. Thank you.
<uskerine> Unit193, /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf points to the right one, but /etc/resolv.conf points to loopback address
<uskerine> is that right?
<Unit193> I had siad /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf you know...
<Unit193> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<uskerine> i don't have that file
<Unit193> ps aux |grep dnsmasq    and see what it points to.
<uskerine> " /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf
<uskerine> if i "cat" that file i see the right dns server
<uskerine> however, if i ping www.yahoo.com
<uskerine> i do not get answer
<uskerine> if i do nslookup
<uskerine> type "server mydnsserver"
<uskerine> then "www.yahoo.com"
<uskerine> y got the right answer
<uskerine> any explanation on this?
<uskerine> also in /etc/dnsmasq.d/ltsp.conf I have the following item:
<uskerine> # Don't function as a DNS SErver:
<uskerine> port=0
<KombuchaKip> Is there any way to get play / stop / next / etc buttons in the notification area or anywhere in the panel for Rhythmbox under Xfce?
<bazhang> !find xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<ubottu> Package/file xfce4-xfapplet-plugin does not exist in precise
<GridCube> KombuchaKip, isnt rhytmbox integrated into the volume indicator?
<bazhang> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<KombuchaKip> bazhang: Not found in precise, as you say. :(
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: Let me check.
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: I don't see a volume indicator in the list of panel plugins available. There is a Mixer plugin, but just for controlling volume by the looks of it.
<GridCube> KombuchaKip, you know the icon to control volume in the panel, the one thats beside the network manager icon? and the mail icon? it integrates media players into itself when playing
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: Can you let me know what the plugin is called? My panel looks different.
<GridCube> KombuchaKip, its not called anything, its integrated into the plugin indicator plugin
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: Ok
<aguitel> is anyway to install xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4 in 12.04 for intel graphic ?
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: I added the Indicator Plugin to the panel, restarted rhythmbox, but it just says "No Indicators"
<GridCube> KombuchaKip, doesnt rhythmbox have an option somewhere to add an indicator to the indicator area?
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: I'll try installing indicator-sound
<GridCube> KombuchaKip, it should look like this: http://frugalware.org/~devil505/blog/plugin-sound-menu-indicator-pour-exaile/?lang=en
<GridCube> rhythmbox should be integrated ther
<malv> how do you guys not go insane from the gtk3 move bug when using the software center or evince?
<GridCube> who uses usc when can use sudo apt-get
<bazhang> malv, thats not a support question
<malv> installing humble bundle games
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: I already have that package installed. Like I said, I added the xfce indicator plugin to my panel, but it just says "No indicators"
<bazhang> install from the command line then
<GridCube> KombuchaKip, well, why?
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: ???
<GridCube> what have you done to not having any plugin to the plugin indicator?
<GridCube> you should have the 3 that comes with xubuntu
<malv> do not many people use Xubuntu because I am surprised the bug hasn't been addressed
<GridCube> malv, i never heard of that
<malv> do you use evince?
<GridCube> no
<bazhang> malv, file a bug
<GridCube> ^^^^
<bazhang> !bugs | malv
<ubottu> malv: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<malv> already have
<malv> as always, the bug sits there unaddressed
<bazhang> then follow up on it malv
<bazhang> whats the buglink malv
<GridCube> malv, go to #xubuntu-devel and paste it, complain and do something to get it fixed
<knome> hm?
<knome> -complain
<knome> :)
<GridCube> if devel people dont know about at problem then tehy wont ever fix it
<malv> not sure if they'd be good to handle it since it seems to reside in gtk+3
 * GridCube always complains and he stills allowed around this places
<bazhang> malv, whats the bug link
<GridCube> malv, you don't know till you ask
<malv> I dont want to associate my real name with my IRC accnt
<malv> and I post with my real identity
<bazhang> ...
<GridCube> ...
<knome> in that case, tough luck really
<GridCube> ._.
<bazhang> malv, this is not the complaints channel
<malv> is there a complaints channel?
<bazhang> NO
<knome> malv, that's /dev/null
<bazhang> try ##unavailable
<malv> how do things get fixed if people do not complain
<knome> by people being elaborate on the issues they're having
<bazhang> malv, they file bugs, and respectfully follow up on them, not waste people times complaining and doing nothing to move things forward
<malv> tried that
<GridCube> malv, you just said you dont want to, you are the one not wanting to paste the bugreport to the people who can fix it, i mean, man
<bazhang> no you haven't
<bazhang> malv, you wont even tell us the bug link
<knome> while we want to help our users, FOSS is still "who does, decides"
<malv> it's there in the GTK+3 package section
<bazhang> link
<GridCube> in any case, lets go back to real problems KombuchaKip
<malv> yea, seems like I will have to fix it myself
<malv> and I'll keep the fix for myself =)
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: lol
<GridCube> KombuchaKip, so what did you did to get rid of the plugins indicators?
<bazhang> malv, please get on topic here
<GridCube> did you deleted something?
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: Who knows. I remember removing a bunch of indicator packages because they were visually "noisy" to me. But I don't know what the minimal to install back again so I can use with rhythmbox.
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> well i dont know KombuchaKip you deleted part of what xubuntu is
<GridCube> so i don't know how to help with that
<GridCube> refixing it should be like reinstalling xubuntu-desktopn
<GridCube>  xubuntu-desktop
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: It's just a metapackage, as that's largely what xubuntu is. I don't want to install that deb again because it will pull all kinds of other crap that I removed and don't want.
<GridCube> but... you are in the #xubuntu channel, and you are not using xubuntu... you are just using xfce
<GridCube> you see the problem there?
<GridCube> the plugin indicator is part of xubuntu. it integrates media players to control it and stuff
<knome> KombuchaKip, using xfce-only is not officially supported - it doesn't mean we won't help with it at all - but we don't always know why problems arise
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: No, I don't see the problem. The indicator plugin is part of xfce. Xubuntu is just a collection of xfce packages. So all I'm asking is which actual package, not metapackage, should I install.
<knome> KombuchaKip, problems that happen with xubuntu-desktop are higher priority
<KombuchaKip> knome: I understand.
<knome> in addition to just a set of packages, xubuntu does provide configuration stuff too, so it's not always straightforward
<KombuchaKip> knome: I understand.
<KombuchaKip> knome: But all I'm asking is which deb contains the binary for the indicator support that provides rhythmbox integration?
<GridCube> KombuchaKip, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xubuntu-desktop
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: See above.
<GridCube> KombuchaKip, see above
<knome> KombuchaKip, i've no idea. because of what i just said, these kind of answers are not always available
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: Yes, I asked which deb. The one you pointed to is a metapackage, as it says right on the page.
<GridCube> KombuchaKip, according to that site you should need the indicator-sound-gtk2
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: Thank you. I'll try that.
<GridCube> it lists ALL the packages it install...
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: Thanks. That is the right package.
<GridCube> see, the link i pasted you, it had information on it, to read
<GridCube> ;)
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: Yes, I can see it pulls about a hundred packages. As said earlier, that's not what I wanted.
<GridCube> note that not all the music players know how to use the sound indicator, rhythmbox should
<KombuchaKip> GridCube: Agreed. It does.
#xubuntu 2012-06-03
<uskerine> how can i make a service (nbd) being enabled by default during boot up?
<uskerine> how can i define which services are enabled by default?
<uskerine> at boot time i would like to know how to enable/disable tftp, dnsmasq and nbd
<ThePendulum> Hey
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to completely black-out (X)ubuntu until XBMC starts?
<ThePendulum> So I don't see a desktop before XBMC gets to start, and preferably no "Xubutu" splash screen?
<seb_> How do I downgrade flash from 11 to 10.x ? the new version does not work with my computer.
<Unit193> !crosspost | seb_
<ubottu> seb_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ruien> seb_ are you not able to completely uninstall flash via your package manager ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/43050/uninstalling-flash-plugin-completely ), and then install the version you want?
<seb_> No Ubuntu software center brings me back to verson 11 , when I try to install version 10.x
<xubuntu255> hi
<xubuntu255> what are the minimum system requirements for xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu255> nobody fucking knows huh?!?!?!?
<hobgoblin> why don't you give people a chance to answer
<bazhang> !language | xubuntu255
<ubottu> xubuntu255: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hobgoblin> as it is I can't be bothered now - well done
<xubuntu255> sorry thought this was empty
<xubuntu255> really....
<hobgoblin> with 98 people in the channel
<hobgoblin> good luck
<bazhang> xubuntu255, no reason to curse
<xubuntu255> okayokay.....just was expecting chatter
<bazhang> chit chat in #xubuntu-offtopic xubuntu255
<xubuntu255> anywho....i have a laptop with 256mb of ram and a 3ghz p4
<bazhang> !lubuntu | xubuntu255
<ubottu> xubuntu255: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bazhang> or get more ram
<hobgoblin> I'd +1 both those sentiments
<xubuntu255> i just wanted to know....ram i dont have
<xubuntu255> xu or lu is the question for me....
<xubuntu255> i tried lu and i didnt like it missing right click menus
<xubuntu255> xu looks more fuctional
<hobgoblin> I'd try xubuntu then - but it will be less than snappy with that RAM
<xubuntu255> well...i installed ubuntu on it and it never really fully booted...and i left it on all night,
<hobgoblin> I am not surprised
<xubuntu255> lol i know...i might go with lu cause its faster...but i like the way xu looks....i just need it to you know actually boot
<xubuntu255> im going to use alt installer either way obvoiusly
<xubuntu255> i could just install lu and then install xu's gui later right?
<xubuntu255> change my desktop environment to xu's look.
<hobgoblin> why not try a minimal install and build it up from there, might be better
<xubuntu255> i have the hdd space....
<hobgoblin> you could do that - but if you install xubuntu-dekstop you'de be bakc where you started - so just install the minimum you can
<hobgoblin> I don't knwo which xfce things you would need though - someone else will - but you'll have to wait and see
<xubuntu255> but i could restart and switch my desktop envirement back to lxde if gnome runs to slow????
<hobgoblin> logout
<xubuntu255> right....
<xubuntu255> ya.
<hobgoblin> and not gnome but xfce
<xubuntu255> oh...sorry confused
<xubuntu255> thanks
<xubuntu255> appreciate your help....
<xubuntu175> good morning
<hobgoblin> it is
<xubuntu175> I can not install 12.04, receiving message  via686a base address not set - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr
<hobgoblin> I've had that - usually it just carries one - I think you could add that line to the boot line when you start the live cd
<xubuntu175> ok thank you i will try it
<xubuntu175> bye
<hobgoblin> welcome
<uskerine> hi, how can i install updates from command line?
<uskerine> is it just apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<knome> yes
<knome> (with sudo)
<uskerine> is that exactly the same as the gui update manager (the red exclamation mark icon)
<uskerine> ?
<hobgoblin> it does the same thing
<uskerine> i got the following message while doing it:
<uskerine> "The following packages hae been kept bacjk"
<uskerine> linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<uskerine> why?
<bolapara> uskerine, use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<uskerine> what is the difference?
<uskerine> i am in 12.04
<uskerine> what dist-upgrade does?
<bolapara> it will pull in the held-back packages
<knome> uskerine, dist-upgrade upgrades packages that must be upgraded simultaneosly
<Unit193> update only updates packages already installed, dist-upgrade will install new packages if needed.
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/apt-get
<Unit193> For more info
<uskerine> what is recommended as regular server maintenance?
<Unit193> Personally, I use dist-upgrade every day with no issues, but YMMV.
<bolapara> upgrade is a bit safer as it only upgrades what is currently installed.
<uskerine> YMMV, what does that mean?
<bolapara> but i use dist-upgrade almost exclusively
<Unit193> "Your mileage may vary"
<uskerine> but dist-upgrade will install only new packages required by upgrades of the existing ones, right?
<Unit193> Yep, exactly.
<uskerine> so it is reasonablily safe
<Sysi> bolapara: upgrade upgrades, dist-upgrade also installs new software, like kernel
<bolapara> dist-upgrade can do things like remove dependencies which are no longer needed, install new packages
<bolapara> Sysi, exactly
<uskerine> so for example, in a fresh 12.04 installation
<uskerine> why linux-headers-3.2.0-254 linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic and linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic is being installed
<uskerine> is it going to replace my kernel with 3.2?
<uskerine> i have 3.2.0-23
<baizon> its an upgrade
<knome> you already have 3.2
<baizon> bugfixes for your 3.2 kernel
<uskerine> ok
<uskerine> bugfixes are good as long as they do not break anything
<Sysi> it doesn't replace, it installs new one parallel, it will be used on next boot
<uskerine> ok
<knome> uskerine, they shouldn't, but regressions are always possible with any upgrades
<baizon> uskerine: if the new one doesnt work you can still boot from the old one
<uskerine> ok
<uskerine> i have two xubuntu used as LTSP servers
<uskerine> i would like to sync users created in one into the other one
<uskerine> any recommendation?
<bolapara> uskerine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<bolapara> non-trivial
<uskerine> what about NIS, is it easier?
<bolapara> they are both non-trivial to setup and maintain.
<bolapara> i mean, not difficult per se, just effort.  but it is very helpful if managing multiple servers
<bolapara> ldap is much more modern of a system than nis is
<bolapara> if you have little experience, setups some test systems to play with it
<uskerine> i installed nis a long time ago
<uskerine> but i don't remember too much about it
<uskerine> what about rsync /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and /etc/group?
<bolapara> that sounds to me like a bad idea.  i'd rather setup ldap
<Sysi> if you're using two machines for performance, you maybe should setup ltsp-cluster
<uskerine> i am using two machines for redundancy rather than for performance
<uskerine> what does ltsp-cluster in terms of user management for me?
<Sysi> well, with it you could use both machines and it doesn't seem very hard to set up, so kind of workaround
<uskerine> but if i add a new user
<uskerine> where do i have to add it?
<fikri> hi
<fikri>  im using xubuntu 12.04
<fikri> is there anyone using it?
<pAt__> fikri, you are honestly asking this in a xubuntu channel?
<fikri> yes
<fikri> thanks
<fikri> be right back
<fikri> i had some business to settle
<knome> Sysi, congrats for kapsi
<Sysi> I got account within 15 minutes from making wish to join :P
<knome> heh, congrats for that too
<knome> took me some days, but was okay because i had a plan how to migrate over *a month*
<fikri> So
<fikri> here i can ask some question if i had some problem about xbuntu?
<fikri> or is there ubuntu geeks here?
<knome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fikri> Why Xubuntu cant find AT/AMD driver?
<Sysi> Additional drivers dialog doesn't suggest it?
<fikri> already do it
<fikri> but it say failed
<fikri> already do it few times
<fikri> brb
<fikri> want to restartr
<fikri> anyone from Msia here?
<fikri> I think XUbuntu had some problem with AMD Graphic
<fikri> I already tried a few times using additional driver
<baizon> what hardware?
<fikri> But after activate it
<fikri> it said
<fikri> Sorry, installation of this driver failed
<fikri> look at the log file for details /var/log/jockey.log
<baizon> fikri: so download it from the homepage
<baizon> and install from sources
<fikri> ATI/ AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<fikri> is there AMD /ATI installer from the sources itself?
<baizon> fikri: yes there is one
<baizon> fikri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<fikri> ok
<uskerine> i have moved /etc/sudoers to /etc/sudoers.backup
<uskerine> and now I no longer can do "sudo"
<uskerine> is there any way to fix this up?
<Sysi> boot to rescue mode and copy .backup back in the name of original
<uskerine> how do i boot in rescue mode?
<Sysi> select it in grub menu, hold shift when booting if you don't see it
<uskerine> shift?
<uskerine> recovery mode?
 * drc just shakes his head and goes to get another cuppa....
<uskerine> i got read-only file system
<uskerine> Sysi, any idea on how to copy the file back with the read-only filesystem?
<uskerine> (actually mount shows / as "rw")
<felipemee> hi
<Wertti> Hello! How do I know whether I am running "Ubuntu" or "Xubuntu"? "cat /etc/*-release"C gives the same output on both systems.
<uskerine> Swhichi is the "proper" way of shutdown xubuntu from command line while connected through ssh?
<uskerine> whichi is the "proper" way of shutdown xubuntu from command line while connected through ssh?
<uskerine> which is the "proper" way of shutdown xubuntu from command line while connected through ssh?
<uskerine> sorry
<Wertti> i would use "sudo poweroff", it works
<uskerine> is that an organized "shutdown"?
<Wertti> yes
<qinaga> ok this is one really quiet channel...xubuntu not very popular or what?
<pleia2> this is a support channel, it's only used when people have problems/questions
<Sysi> I consider this quite active channel
<Sysi> IRC isn't really online even if it appears like it would be
<qinaga> pleia2:  one way to interpret your statement is to assume the xubuntu users don't really have a lot of problems with the distro... :)
<ChristopherNg> hello, is there anyway i can get pacman to work with xubuntu?
<ChristopherNg> i really like the AUR and want to be able to use them
<aguitel> no
<aguitel> install archlinux with xfce4
<ChristopherNg> aguitel: yes but i would like to maintain the xubuntu link
<pleia2> it doesn't work, it's a completely different infrastructure, if you want the xubuntu themes the project for that is at http://shimmerproject.org/
<aguitel> what link ??
<ChristopherNg> +ignore +PARTS +JOINS +NICKS +QUITS
<Sysi> almost
<Unit193> /
<ChristopherNg> yeah it was a typo
<Unit193> Nicks could be handy if you are talking to someone.
<uskerine> hi, which service do i have to restart to get the system re-read /etc/network/interfaces?
<cypher-neo> Hello, I just installed Xubuntu 12.04. I'm having an issue. Every time that I restart my computer, the top panel does not seem to save my preferences. When it loads after a restart or update, all the elements on the panel are shuffled around.
<cypher-neo> How do I make then stick in one place?
<cypher-neo> Primarily it appears that one Seperator I placed in the panel does not load.
<cypher-neo> Any ideas on how to keep the Seperator there?
<cypher-neo> Anyone?
<dooglus> hi #xubuntu.  I installed ubuntu 11.04 yesterday, then installed package xfce on top of it.  I'm missing a bunch of icons.  and idea what package I might need?
<pimperle> dooglus: install the xubuntu-desktop package
<dooglus> pimperle: I don't want all those apps
<pimperle> it's a metapackage that will pull in all dependencies for a full xubuntu installation
<Sysi> dooglus: install tango icon theme, if you already have gnome icon theme
<pimperle> then you could install all its requirements manually and skip those you do not want
<dooglus> pimperle: here's what it would pull in though: http://privatepaste.com/dab789b4ff
<dooglus> Sysi: I have the tango icon theme - I guess it's part of ubuntu
<cypher-neo> Hello. I installed Xubuntu 12.04. Got an issue. Every time the computer needs to restart, the top panel does not save... so on a restart every element in the panel is either in a different location or missing. Can anyone help?
<dooglus> looks like <xubuntu-icon-theme is what I need
<pimperle> dooglus: i have no idea, which packge contains the missing icons. why not install everything except the packages you sure know aren't at fault? that's what i'd do. :)
<dooglus> pimperle: I pay through the nose for downloads
<pimperle> ouch
<dooglus> $300 last month!
<cypher-neo> Can anyone answer me, please?
<Sysi> cypher-neo: you should probably try completely wiping your settings, log out, press Ctrl Alt F6 and login to console, rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4 ; rm -rf ~/.cache
<lucky___> hi all
<lucky___> I cant get my system to boot
<lucky___> anyone have any expertise in boot issues?
<drc> lucky___: Then throw it away...it's obvious from all the details you've told us that it will never work.
<drc> i.e., a few details might help.
<lucky___> I have 12.4 xfce 64 bit
<lucky___> It has never displayed any boot info
<lucky___> now just passes post and runs a blank screen
<lucky___> ctrl-alt-del are the3 only key combos that do anything
<lucky___> I thought this should be a simple issue
<mongy> lucky___,  you might need nomodeset
<mongy> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lucky___> pardon "nomodeset?
<lucky___> thank you
<lucky___> I  looked up the link for "nomodeset"
<lucky___> how woud i set that up using the original live disk
<stripe> hi all is this the xubuntu help channel?
<GridCube> yes
<stripe> thanks GridCube
<GridCube> !ask | stripe
<ubottu> stripe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GridCube> :)
<stripe> nvidia graphics tearing, gts450 card, 295.53 driver any ideas?
<StormStrikes> Can anyone lend assistance in setting up a shared folder.  It worked fine under vanilla Ubuntu, but is not under Xubuntu
<StormStrikes> I have a folder set up in which I can scan from my printer and save it to my home directory (folder named Scanner) but when I set up the printer it says it has no write permissions
<GridCube> !faq | StormStrikes
<ubottu> StormStrikes: Lists of common questions and answers about Xubuntu can be found at http://xubuntu.org/news/tag/faq/. See also: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<GridCube> mmmh that link is wrong
<StormStrikes> yeah, I just got a page not found
<GridCube> StormStrikes, http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<GridCube> faq 1
<StormStrikes> Thanks.  I have gvfs-backends installed.
<GridCube> so it doesnt work?
<StormStrikes> I also have the samba gui installed and the folder is completely open.  I can see and write to it from my other computer. Just not from the printer
<holstein> StormStrikes: you cant see or write to what from the printer?
<StormStrikes> Right.  When I scan a page it says it cannot write to the folder Ive set up to save the scan to.
<StormStrikes> I had it set up under Ubuntu and it worked perfectly, but for some reason it cannot write to it under Xubuntu
<holstein> StormStrikes: xubuntu *is* ubuntu, so i would just take some time and tweak.. im sure you'll sort out how to get what you need
<StormStrikes> When I run a test from the printers web server, it tests fine, sees the folder, but tells me it has no write permissions
<holstein> StormStrikes: i usually find samba issues are permissions errors
<StormStrikes> Well yeah, I understand that, however, when I right click a folder in Ubuntu (Nautilus) I have all the share options there, but thats not so under Xubuntu with Thunar
<holstein> StormStrikes: user nautilus if you prefer
<StormStrikes> Hmmm, that I have not tried, guess I could give that a shot.
<GridCube> using nautilus on xubuntu can bring lots of problems
<holstein> yup
<StormStrikes> oh really?  Well crap, LOL
<holstein> nautilus is just making some changes that you can make
<GridCube> StormStrikes, have you tried gigolo?
<StormStrikes> I even tried using iftop to see what name the printer was using to send that request to write.
<StormStrikes> No, I have not tried gigolo yet.
<StormStrikes> let me look at that.
<holstein> i would just refer to the samba wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba and use gigolo as GridCube suggests
<esmth> hello
<GridCube> !hello esmth
<GridCube> !hello  | esmth
<GridCube> !hello | esmth
<esmth> ??
<GridCube> picky bot
<GridCube> !hi | esmth
<ubottu> esmth: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<esmth> im installin xubuntu on a macbook pro
<GridCube> :D nice
<esmth> u play minecraft?
<GridCube> no i do not
<esmth> oh its fun
<GridCube> theres a channel for minecrafters #minecraft
<GridCube> :) i know i used to play a few years ago
<esmth> i know haha
<esmth> nice
<GridCube> esmth, if you just want to chatter would you mind going to #xubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support :)
<esmth> ok
<StormStrikes> Well no luck with gigolo.  It too sees the folder, but is not letting me connect.  When I add my password and click connect it just wipes it out and does nothing.
<GridCube> are you trying to connecto a windows share that has a password for sure?
<GridCube> i mean sometimes windows computers dont use a password
<GridCube> i don't know how thats handled
<StormStrikes> Okay, had not thought of that, let me try real quick.
<StormStrikes> thats not working either.
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> StormStrikes, its not like i dont want to help, but i dont know how to, maybe you will get better help asking on #samba
<StormStrikes> sorry to be such a nuisance.  I just didnt expect this issue working with Xubuntu, LOL.  I thought it worked perfectly with Ubuntu, so I should have no issues there.
<StormStrikes> No I understand.
<GridCube> for many people it just works
<StormStrikes> Yeah, it seems like a simple thing.  In Ubuntu I just right clicked, shared and was good to go, LOL.
<StormStrikes> And its not like the printer doesnt see the folder, it does, just cant write to it.
<GridCube> mmmmmmmmmmmaybe its on read only mode
<StormStrikes> Yeah, thats what I thought.  But I set the folder to be read/write by others in the permissions
<GridCube> mmmhm, maybe... you are not part of the samba users group?
<StormStrikes> Nope, checked that too.  I wasnt initially, but added myself after I found that I wasnt
<StormStrikes> Im leaning heavily that its a samb configuration issue, but Im not sure what.  Ive looked at the smb.conf file and do not see anything popping out at me.
<StormStrikes> Hmmm, go figure, the samba users file, smbusers is empty.
<StormStrikes> But Im not sure that is it though.  That would result in the printer telling me the credentials are wrong and thats not what its saying.  It just says it cant write to the specified folder
<StormStrikes> I guess the better question, then, would be to ask if anyone has an HP OfficeJet Pro 8600 setup in Xubuntu and can scan to a network folder.
<chelz> StormStrikes: i've never scanned stuff on linux but everyone says sane is the tool
<chelz> to get it to a network folder you could script that
<StormStrikes> chelz: yeah, I suppose I could do that.  But the HP has an automatic document feeder that makes all the docs I have to scan really easy.  And it seems inconceivable that if it works in Ubuntu, it wouldnt in Xubuntu
<chelz> StormStrikes: if you try to do what you do in ubuntu with xubuntu it doesn't work?
<StormStrikes> Right.  In fact, I did a long write up in the Ubuntu forums about how to get the HP 8600 to work in Ubuntu.  It took a while to figure it out, but it works in Ubuntu and I set it up the exact same way in Xubuntu
<StormStrikes> It sees the folder Ive set up, it just cant write to it for some reason.
<harryman100> Hi, does anyone have any suggestions for debugging an issue I'm having. logging in through lightdm it hangs but only with certain users (from LDAP), local users are fine, logging in on the console works without delay
#xubuntu 2013-05-27
<ntzrmtthihu777> what could cause  .so files to show up in your /tmp, and is it safe to delete them?
<Lehti> does a headless server really need any X11 related libraries?
<well_laid_lawn> nope not unless you want X
<well_laid_lawn> for remote desktop etc
<Lehti> Hmm, because my bare minimum installation without a desktop environment in my server seems to have installed many X11 related libraries too
<Lehti> it got me wondering are they included by default even without a DE?
<well_laid_lawn> what did you install from? the server iso?
<Lehti> yea
<well_laid_lawn> you must have installed an app with X dependencies
<Lehti> how can I search what programs are dependant on some of those libraries?
<Lehti> would be nice to pinpoint the specific cause of this :)
<well_laid_lawn> that would have been shown when you installed all the apps
<Lehti> hmmh, damn
<well_laid_lawn> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/list-ubuntu-debian-package-dependencies-in-terminal-with-apt-rdepends/
<well_laid_lawn> might help
<Lehti> yeah, thanks m8
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<peyam> when I comming on skype I can't anything from youtube and vlc. I dont know how to fix it. I guess the problem is skype -option. anybody can read the sound device in skype?
<Jay_> Hi, i am completely new to Xubuntu 13/Unix. I'd like to run a script in terminal on autostart which starts a program in terminal. Because this is a common thing i browsed in some forums. Answers were all really different sso i came to a point where i have a starter script on desktop which does what i want. I have inserted an autostart with the path of this file but on startup it won't start.
<gonkin> Jay: have you made the script executable?
<Sysi> you need to have .sh script containing lines #!/bin/bash and xfce4-terminal -x programname, set it to be executable and then add it to autostart
<Jay_> What i did now is i changet to /home/user/.config/autostart there was the starterfile on desktop which i created, i deleted it, dragged another copy of it into the same folder and now it works
<Jay_> I made the script executable before and everything worked when i started the script directly
<Jay_> it just wouldnt autostart
<Jay_> well now i got it, thank you for your help!
<Teemu> Hi, i am facing a little problem while using Ubuntu first time
<Teemu> I think anyone can solve this in like 10 seconds
<Teemu> http://maodonovan.blogspot.fi/2011/10/huawei-e367-on-linux.html I am following these instructions to activate my Huawei device
<Teemu> and im stuck part when i have appended the info in .conf
<Teemu> after that i just dont know why i cant get it to work since instructions seem to be very straight forward
<Teemu> but system does not  react to my commands in any way
<elfy> Teemu: this is the Xubuntu support channel try joining the ubuntu channel, type /join #ubuntu
<Teemu> I am actually running Xubuntu
<Teemu> Misstyped it
<Teemu> But I am not getting why the  "modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1506" command is not doing anything
<Teemu> It does not give out error message
<elfy> I'll not be able to help - hang around and see if someone else is able to
<Teemu> Thats pretty much what I was going to do :)
<elfy> :)
<genii-around> Teemu: After you execute the modprobe command, what is the result from: dmesg | tail -n15 ?    ( please use a pastebin, don't paste directly here in the channel). Likely it is making the device properly, like /dev/ttyUSB0    or such
<Teemu> When I what? I am very rookia with Linux systems.
<genii-around> Teemu: eg:, you wrote earlier, <Teemu> But I am not getting why the  "modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1506" command is not doing anything      ...but you see, if in general you run a command andd there is no problem with the command, you will not see anything saying "Hey, it went OK!" or such. It should just return to the command prompt.
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Teemu> So you mean it actually might  went as planned but  my spidersences did not catch it?
<genii-around> Teemu: Yes, exactly
<Teemu> But before that step when i am running the "usb_modswitch" it gives out alot of different commands, but the guide has no info how to use them
<Teemu> am i supposed to just wrote in the "usb_modswitch" and ignore all... what are they called
<Teemu> i dont know the word but the letter which all have meanings (mb parametres?)
<genii-around> Teemu: So then the best thing is to copy all the text which happens you run all the commands, copy that to the pastebin URL which the bot describes above, then to give us the URL of your pastebin so it can be examined and perhaps enlighten us
<Teemu> Which commands you mean? Since i Must unplug this computer from internet while i am using another one
<Teemu> Actually never mind, I am forced to plug everything off since theres storm coming. I hope my budy can help me while he shows up
<Teemu> Next time ill come back with pastes if needed, thanks for tips tho
<genii-around> Hm
<i3luefire> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<i3luefire> *hi
<genii-around> Those instructions they are following are not very good, they say everything as root instead of using sudo, also they use rmmod instead of modprobe -r and some other annoying things...
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<smithw> Hello. Is there anyway to add appmenu (i.e., menubar on top) support to xfce currently? All I found is an old, unmantained plugin (xfce4-appmenu-plugin) that won't even install on Xubuntu 13.04 due to dependency issues. Thanks in advance.
<holstein> smithw: i dont know what that is.. do you have a screenshot of what you want? or more information?
<smithw> holstein: er, it's just having the menubar from each application on the top of the screen, like OS X, Unity and KDE (with some config) can do. The menubar does not show on the window of the app anymore, just on the top panel.
<smithw> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TLGNzlefpdI/AAAAAAAACHE/Dso5FZf9fXk/s2000/appmenu.png <- this would be a good example, from unity
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/27189/is-there-a-global-menu-for-the-xfce-panel
<holstein> !info maximus
<ubottu> maximus (source: maximus): Automaximizing window management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.14-3 (raring), package size 19 kB, installed size 97 kB
<holstein> smithw: i think it was maximus i used back in 8.04 or so on my netbook
<holstein> if you want something like unity... unity is a lot like unity
<smithw> http://gnomefiles.org/content/show.php/OMG+!+XFCE+Global+Menu+%5BPPA+Ready%5D?content=146102 <- this is what I've been trying to install without success up until now.
<holstein> up til now? so its working now?
<smithw> holstein: I absolutely adore unity's design, but I find its bugs make it unusable for me. so I "unitified" KDE, and it works, but it's slow. now I'm trying xfce, and will see if it sticks...
<holstein> i find auto hiding the panels to give me what i want without having to add PPA's and make XFCE do too much outside the defaults
<smithw> holstein: nope, I meant I've been trying up until now, without success, I'm sorry
<holstein> smithw: you'd need to ask the maintainers of those packages for support
<holstein> i would try stepping back a bit, and see if you cant find something more "default" that will fit your needs
<holstein> what do i do? use use a launcher like kupfer or synapse or gnome-do.. i either dont use, or autohide, or let windows maximize over the panel.. this gives me a full screen app with no extra menubar..
<smithw> I like the menu bar on top not because of screen real estate, but because of of the "infinite height"
<holstein> smithw: right.. i have no "menubar"
<smithw> holstein: wait, not even the menubar for specific applications?
<holstein> smithw: whats the question? do i use a menubar?
<smithw> holstein: you said you have no "menubar"... I was referring all the time to applications' menubar, like GVim or xfce4-terminal have.
<holstein> smithw: if i can use fullscreen mode, i usually do.. having no menubar
<holstein> smithw: the way i see it, the goal is to hae only one "bar" or panel
<holstein> i have that.. only somtimes i have none.. if you want it to look like OSX, or unity.. unity looks like osx and unity
<holstein> otherwise, im sure there are ways of making XFCE look like that, but it could be challeninging since its not a gola of the XFC project by default to emulate OSX or unity
<holstein> seems like you have found some pacakges via ppa that might add that funcionality.. but you wouldneed to ask them for support, since we do not make or maintain those packages
<holstein> the package i used to use was maximus.. thats what i suggested above.. how does it work? i used it from the netbook remix
<smithw> holstein: oh, I get it now. yeah, I would use unity (as I have for a long time), but with each new ubuntu release it appear to get more broken. actually, I found that even kde is able to emulate unity better than unity itself, and I'd be using that, if not for the bloat. I'm currently trying other options, and xfce seems to do almost everything I want from a DE, except for the global menu.
<smithw> I tried looking for xfapplet from the link you suggested before, but it seems it's also unmantained. I'm searching for maximus right now, but I just started that (had to leave my desk for a while) and still haven't found any instructions to install it
<holstein> i dont think anyone (except you) has said unity is getting anything but better and faster.. so, consider exploring a bug with your hardware (assuming you want to use unity)
<holstein> i dont use it personally, so i cant say.. but i will say, i dont think adding ppa's to xubuntu to get the ui functioning on a basic level the way you want is a good idea
<holstein> smithw: instructions to install maximus?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install maximus
<smithw> holstein: I just realized it's on the default repositories.
<holstein> yup.. thats why i think it might be a "better" option
<holstein> assuming it does what you want, with XFCE.. and i was using it with gnome, and cant say
<smithw> holstein: yeah, I guess I've been searching a lot for esoteric things and kind of forgot of the obvious ways
<holstein> smithw: no worries
<smithw> holstein: anyway, thank you for your help and your time. from what I've seem, maximus does not do what I need, but I'll live without that menubar. thanks a lot
<holstein> smithw: you might have to start it..
<holstein> smithw: it wont be "install and enjoy".. i seem to remember starting it
<smithw> holstein: it's just not the point of the project. it seems it's designed to maximize and undecorate every window, but that's not what I'm trying to do (except for the webbrowser, I usually use unmaximized windows).
<holstein> smithw: its part of what you are trying to do
<holstein> smithw: there were a few components.. anyways.. that was just happening by default in the netbook remix
<holstein> you can see it here
<xubuntu652> Hello >
<holstein> http://ubuntu-netbook-remix.en.softonicdownloads.com/?kcid=247abf8d-f5ce-9bc8-d35e-00003e6ef712
<holstein> dont download it from there BTW...
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<xubuntu652> Hello, I have just installed Xubuntu and im not sure how to go about changin the resolutions?
<xubuntu652> i only have up to 1024*768 and i actually need something around 1600*900
<holstein> smithw: looks like the window-picker-applet is what was there.. again, not sure about how it works with xfce
<holstein> xubuntu652: sometimes, its as simple as installing a proprietary graphics driver.. if its not working as expected out of the box, i would look at
<holstein> !graphics
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> if you dont have ati or nvidia, we can go from there with other options
<smithw> holstein: installed it, runned it and now I'll have to logout/login to get window decorations back, haha. I guess I'll just live without the menubar on xfce and alternate xfce and kde depending on what I'm going to do
<smithw> holstein: again, even if I didn't find a way to do what I wanted, I appreciate your help and effort a lot. thanks so much
<holstein> smithw: cheers
<xubuntu652> ok. this is just a old dell 545s no fancy graphic cards or anything
<xubuntu652> ill check it out though
<holstein> xubuntu652: nvidia nor ati are defined as being "fancy".. just typically requiring a proprietary driver to "fix" the issue you are having (easily)
<xubuntu652> Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics
<xubuntu652> that is the output of lspci VGA
<xubuntu652> lspci | grep VGA **
<xubuntu652> and i dont have a xorg.conf under /etc/X11... so this is why i dont know where to go next ..
<holstein> xubuntu652: you can put one in place, if it helps.. thats another suggestion.. sometimes (since you dont need a proprietary graphics card) i grab a knoppix live CD and boot up, and configure the desktop as i want.. and copy the xorg.conf for use with ubuntu
<xubuntu652> so if i throw a xorg.conf in there it should read on configure based on it?
<holstein> xubuntu652: no.. it *will* be used
<xubuntu652> ok so basically to solve this i should get a xorg.conf from another pc paste it to /etc/X11 and it will work. correct?
<holstein> xubuntu652: to attempt adding the functionality, you can try adding an xorg.conf that way, yes.. will it work? no one can make that guarantee
<holstein> it literally wont hurt as long as you know how to remove it from a live CD and get back
<xubuntu652> hahaha yes, i know noone can guarantee it ...
<xubuntu652> this is just a test box i got so i will definetly try that
<holstein> well, intel could... and they do OK.. but i dont think you will get them to comment on the exact issue
<xubuntu652> ahahah ok! thank you very much for your help :)!
<xubuntu652> i guess it will be a long afternoon ;)
<alllexa> where to download xubuntu 12.10 from?
<holstein> xubuntu652: good luck.. its a pretty quick day at 1024x768 :)
<holstein> alllexa: i would get 13.04
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> alllexa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/quantal/release/ is found by searching "download xubuntu 12.10" in google
<alllexa> Thanks
<alllexa> I wanted to be sure it's secure.
<holstein> alllexa: sure what is secure?
<holstein> there are md5 sums for all of them..
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/raring/release/ for example for 13.04
<alllexa> like I know what the md5 sum is :(
<holstein> !volunteers | alllexa
<ubottu> alllexa: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> !md5 | alllexa
<ubottu> alllexa: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> alllexa: the md5 sum is a way to be sure what you are downloading is what you think it is.. one way to confirm the security of that download
<i3luefire_> ok. i am having a problem where the computer locks up because there are too many windows and programs running because the last time i shutdown i didnt close everything. so i need to know how to tell xfce to forget about opening up the stuff i left open.
<well_laid_lawn> save the session with nothing open
<i3luefire_> also i end up having to type startx everytime i start the machine... i get stuck at the xubuntu loading screen and when i hit escape it shows the last thing being started is pwrstatd so then i hit ctrl+alt+f2 to type startx
<i3luefire_> well_laid_lawn, that would be a good solution to prevent this from happening again but what do i do now?
<well_laid_lawn> what do you mean?
<well_laid_lawn> save the session with nothing open - log out - log in
<holstein> i3luefire_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816037
<i3luefire_> i cant get into xfce fully because when i do it starts it is opening all of the stuff from the previous session. i cant log out
<holstein> well_laid_lawn: i think the issue is that i3luefire_ cant get in to save anything
<i3luefire_> holstein, yes that is it
<holstein> "by deleting the ~/.cache/sessions directory" i3luefire_
<alllexa> holstein, my apologie
<alllexa> I'm sorry. I'm volunteer, too.
<alllexa> have to go
<alllexa> thanks!
<alllexa> bye!
<holstein> alllexa: cheers!
<i3luefire_> that fixed it holstein
<i3luefire_> does the fix at the top of the forum poste keep it from not happening again tho?
<holstein> i3luefire_: i would do well_laid_lawn 's suggestion so it doesnt happen again :)
<i3luefire_> yes
<i3luefire_> that too
<tich> hi. i am trying to get minecraft running for my son how do i make a file executable in thunar?
<Sysi> right click -> properties -> permissions
<Sysi> should be it
<surfdaemon> also chmod?
<tich> it isn't there. i can choose access for different users and i expected a little checkbox at the bottom but it didnt exist
<Sysi> what xubuntu version?
<surfdaemon> not on mine either, i'm 13.10
<Sysi> well, you can right click -> open terminal -> chmod +x file.jar
<tich> looks like 4.10
<tich> oh 4.10 is the xfce version
<Sysi> I haven't tried 13.04 yet, didn't try that on 12.10
<surfdaemon> *.04, idk what month or year this is
<GeneralShenaniga> Anybody know if/when the 13.04 alternate ISO will be released?
<dark_djinn> ok, i have an ubuntu server vps...root was enabled
<dark_djinn> i want to revert to sudo functionality...
<dark_djinn> what commands can i run to add a user, make them sudo-able, then disable root?
<[0gb_us]> I'm having an issue with Xubuntu 12.04.2 LTS. When I log into a Xubuntu session, I  cannot dim my screen. However, I CAN dim the screen when I log into an Ubuntu session. I've tried editing the GRUB settings as several web sites have said to do, but that doesn't fix the error in Xubuntu. In fact, it actually breaks that functionality in Ubuntu. Do you know of anything else I can try?
#xubuntu 2013-05-28
<Atheistics> installing now
<[0gb_us]> Installing what? Xubuntu?
<Atheistics> xubunt...trying to install flashplayer also
<sketch_> hello all again... so id like the lil bit of compiz wobbaly windows and such can anyone tell me how to get it working?
<Rakko> How can I make Xubuntu put my monitor in powersave mode when idle? I seem to be using Xscreensaver (standard with xubuntu?), which is set to blank the monitor only; it does blank it, but it's not in powersave mode.
<[0gb_us]> I had that same issue. Here's how to fix it:
<[0gb_us]> In the xscreensaver config window, choose turn on power managing and enable the setting that says to shut off the monitor imediently when in blank-only mode.
<[0gb_us]> It has the unfortunate side effect of forcing power management to be enabled when you choose a non-black screensaver, but if you stick with just black, it will work.
<Rakko> oh, I must have missed that
<Rakko> thanks
<Rakko> Out of curiosity, why isn't X just configured to do that?
<[0gb_us]> It should be. And in GNOME screensaver, it is.
<Rakko> Well I mean those are dependent on certain screensavers. I would think it would be dependent on something at a lower level.
<[0gb_us]> I don't know. I'm still trying to figure out how to dim the screen in Xubuntu. It works fine in Ubuntu.
<sketch_> ok so i followed this guide http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html and i still have nothing any ideas?
<[0gb_us]> Sorry, I don't know anything about Compiz.
<sketch_> anyone else??? lol
<sketch_> compiz on xubuntu is not working and i cant figure out why i looked around and its the same process and i.ve tried 4 times
<[0gb_us]> Does it work on other variants? Such as Ubuntu?
<sketch_> yeah i got it
<sketch_> n/m
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. odd issue here. while creating a symlink for ruby (it has stupidly placed .h files, lol) the resultant link is always broken, am I doing something wrong here?
<Rakko> [0gb_us]: where does Xubuntu allow you to set whether the computer itself goes to sleep?
<Rakko> mine seems to go to sleep after some amount of time, which is annoying when I'm trying to use it to back up
<Rakko> I don't remember 10.x doing that
<[0gb_us]> I think there's a way to set that in power management, but mine is set not to do that.
<[0gb_us]> Menu > Settings > Settings Manager >  Power Manager
<[0gb_us]> Rakko, ^
<Rakko> d'oh
<Rakko> thanks
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, no problem.
<Rakko> nice. terminal rickroll
<[0gb_us]> Hmm? What?
<Rakko> ntzrmtthih777's quit message
<xubuntu135> folks good morning
<xubuntu135> i just installed xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu135> I can ping any internet address
<xubuntu135> no loss
<xubuntu135> but I can't install anything thru apt-get
<xubuntu135> neither browse the internet
<[0gb_us]> THat's really odd.
<xubuntu135> even when i run live
<xubuntu135> same thing happens
<[0gb_us]> I don't know how to help with that.
<xubuntu135> ok thanks
<[0gb_us]> I have an odd issue where I can't ping an address that I can connect to. It's sort of the opposite problem.
<xubuntu135> kindaof
<xubuntu135> lol
<xubuntu135> maybe i'll try the latest release
<xubuntu135> thanks anyway
<xubuntu135> good luck
<xubuntu164> hello
<[0gb_us]> Hello!
<xubuntu164> i need to ask
<ObrienDave> just ask
<xubuntu164> how to integrate calendar with outlook and webmail as i use postfix as a mail server
<ObrienDave> outlook? isn't that a windows program?
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, my mother uses that.
<ObrienDave> i used to, before i found Linux ;)
<[0gb_us]> I was a Mac user before I found Linux.
<[0gb_us]> No Outlook there either.
<ObrienDave> another convert :))
<[0gb_us]> I've managed to convert my three siblings as well. ☺ I still haven't had any luck with our mother though. ☹
<ObrienDave> i wouldn't even try to convert mine, my wife is bad enough LMAO
<[0gb_us]> I only try to convert Windows people. My Mac-using brother was an accident.
<ObrienDave> better late than never :D
<ObrienDave> brb
<[0gb_us]> Hmm. I still need to talk to some people from #gnu. Apparently, using commercial software is somehow morally wrong or something. Personally, I like a mix of open source and commercial software myself, so I want to understand what is so bad about that.
<ObrienDave> nothing wrong with commercial software. it does, however, go against the grain of open source free software
<[0gb_us]> The problem though is that open source software can't reliably fill some needs.
<[0gb_us]> Anything that remains consistent can be handled by open source projects.
<ObrienDave> true. but i can do 98% of what i need with open source
<[0gb_us]> However, some things require constant and steady development.
<[0gb_us]> I use commercial games and probably commercial drivers. The rest of my stuff is open source.
<koegs> guys, that is an interesting topic, but could you please move over to #xubuntu-offtopic?
<[0gb_us]> Hmm? Oh, sorry. I'll be quiet now.
<foobar55> hi all - someone firm with harddisk -ide 2,5 fujitsu mht2040 - I lost 10MB from 40MB ??
<foobar55> system freeze when i installed xubuntu 12.04 -  when formating hd may be after 10%
<foobar55> partition magic from liveCD even freeze at 10% formatingi
<foobar55> reconfigured the disk with testdisk CHS 16383,16,63 LBA 78.140.160
<foobar55> but getgpart = dev(/dev/sdb) mss(512) chs(30517/64/32)(LBA) #s(62498816) size(30517mb) Warning: strange partition table magic 0x0000
<foobar55> Partition table holds up to 128 entries First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 62499966dmde
<foobar55> found FAT32 32MB 0 - 62499999 ( i think primary sectors )  and (i think logical)  63 - 62499999dmde found patition 3,16MB 102887-109005 and 6,29MB 102887-115174 sectors - this are the lost 10MB
<foobar55> i use the tools - DMDE,  gpart, testdisk to find my mistake
<foobar55> i dont know a logical workflow to reconf this harddisk or find the failure because i tryed all normal ways
<foobar55> I know the disk is dead, but its only for my anderstanding
<testpil0t> Hello! I am using xubuntu 12.04. Since a few days, the volume indicator always pops up, once in a while. Without doing any change on the volume level. I did not find any bug description about this (or anything)... Did anyone experience similar problems ?
<testpil0t> ... also xfce always restores my session :/
<Sysi> you can select to not restore session in logout popup window, delete saved one with rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<gatsu1000> hey all
<Roxastry> Hello all. I have issues about window customization. I needed change titlebar color. How i can make it? Sorry of my bad English.
<koegs> Roxastry: i think you have to edit the theme, you cannot simply change the color in settings
<koegs> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/xfwm4_theme
<Roxastry> I need change it programmatically. I create application on Gtkmm library. I can use other library if it need.
<Roxastry> I'm use c++.
<Roxastry> *I use C++
<GridCube> Roxastry, you want to override gtk configs?
<Roxastry> GridCube, No. This should only be used in the same application, in which I write.
<GridCube> so, you want your program to override global gtk?
<GridCube> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14887646/can-an-application-override-a-gtk-theme-for-one-property-of-one-widget
<ochosi> Roxastry: that is impossible with xfwm4 at the moment, as far as i know
<ochosi> Roxastry: when it is ported to gtk3 (at some point in the distant future) and support for dark themes gets added, you can tell the app to ask for a dark theme
<ochosi> Roxastry: the only alternative is to make your app undecorated and add window-decorations yourself (check xfce4-notes as reference, it's written in vala though afaik)
<Roxastry> I can create my theme and use he only my application?
<ochosi> i don't know in detail how xfce4-notes does it, check the source-code ;)
<GridCube> Roxastry, read the link i pasted you
<Roxastry> thanks all :)
<ochosi> np
<Roxastry> i will try =)
<ochosi> Roxastry: just out of curiosity, what app are you writing?
<Roxastry> i can't say =( it's commerce=(
<ochosi> how sad
<_DomY-Dom> In 13.04 what is the valid path to the 16:40 < genec> well, it ONLY needs to be bastardized via CLI when you are doing an unsupported action
<_DomY-Dom> damn
<_DomY-Dom> sorry wrong copy paste
<_DomY-Dom> In 13.04, what is the valid path to the 3.8.0-22-generci kernel headers?
 * _DomY-Dom that's better
<aiena> Does anyone know if 32 bit povray runs on 64 bit architecture (runnig xubuntu 12.04 precise - 64 bit)
<knome> aiena, should be no problem running 32 bit stuff on 64 bit generally
<genii-around> _DomY-Dom: All the headers get put in /usr/src/linux-headers-<KERNEL-VERSION-HERE>
<genii-around> eg: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic/        ...in this case
<xubuntu542> a chanel for cairo dock exists?
<GridCube> #cairo-dock
<aiena> knome: I had to install it with no architecture support for it to work now povray renders with a translucent background but it renders either way and does its job and nothing seems broken so I'm happy
<_DomY-Dom> genii-around: "The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic/" is not a valid path to the 3.8.0-22-generic kernel headers" is the output I get from the VMware tools installation, I have Xubuntu 13.04 in a VM (VMWare Fusion).
<xubuntu144> Hi there, i'm a bit green, wel actually I'm a total green....
<xubuntu144> anyway I just installed xubuntu 13.04 on my old laptop, everything works just fine but no internet.
<xubuntu144> when I plug the cable i got a nice windows telling me that I'm connected, but nothing else happens. No firefox, no nothing. If I open terminal and use "ifconfig" i get as follow:
<xubuntu144>  amarco@marco-Laptop:~$ ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:e2:7c:97:61             inet addr:192.168.0.102  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::200:e2ff:fe7c:9761/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:931 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:1110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisio
<xubuntu144> any idea what could be wrong?
<bazhang> what about sudo dhclient eth0
<bazhang> and then ping www.google.com
<xubuntu144> marco@marco-Laptop:~$ sudo dhclient eth0 RTNETLINK answers: File exists marco@marco-Laptop:~$ ping -c3 www.google.com ping: unknown host www.google.com
<Myrtti> how about if you ping 8.8.8.8
<xubuntu144> marco@marco-Laptop:~$ ping -c5 8.8.8.8  PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.  --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics --- 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4031ms
<xubuntu144> marco@marco-Laptop:~$ ping 8.8.8.8 PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.  ^C --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics --- 105 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 103999ms
<koegs> can you ping the gateway ip?
<xubuntu144> mmmmmhhhhh ..... gateway ip = ??????
<xubuntu144> sorry !!!!
<xubuntu144> ok, ok, I'm getting there....
<koegs> xubuntu144: how do you connect to the internet?
<xubuntu144> marco@marco-Laptop:~$ ping 192.168.1.1 PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data. ^C --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics --- 53 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 52334ms
<koegs> so you have the ip 192.168.0.102 and your default gateway is 192.168.1.1, this is definitely not working
<xubuntu144> cable - is working fine, I'm using the same connection now on another computer router
<koegs> please put the output of "ifconfig -a" and "ip r s" in a nopaste
<koegs> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu144> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711032/
<xubuntu144> thanks 4 the tip. I'm already learning a lot!
<koegs> so your default gateway is 192.168.0.1, please try to ping it
<xubuntu144> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711055/
<koegs> so, dhcp works, you can ping your router, but not 8.8.8.8 (which is the google dns server)?
<xubuntu144> that seems indeed the case. and I dont have a clue what to do about it
<xubuntu144> thanks anyway.... I'll figure something out..... tomorrow    : )
<jtreminio> Hi all! Are there any special steps to be taken to install Xubuntu on a MBP 2013 model?
<jtreminio> er, late 2012 model I guess
<Sysi> if you boot from CD, no
<Sysi> your machine will boot to xubuntu by default, you need to hold alt to get to osx
<jtreminio> Sysi: thanks for that. Any other issues? I want to install the OS via USB
<b3rz3rk3r> Does anyone know how to remove dead entries from the XFCE menu that don't show up in the editor?
<Sysi> jtreminio: you need to create stick with some additional steps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<Sysi> b3rz3rk3r: look into ~/.local/share/applications
<b3rz3rk3r> Sysi, will do, thanks!
<b3rz3rk3r> Sysi, worked perfectly, cheers! :D
<Sysi> you're welcome
<Sysi> jtreminio: in my experience on early '11 MBP, battery life was worse than on virtual machine
<xubuntu267> i have encrypted my home foldder in xubuntu
<xubuntu267> and i took some picts to a usb stick and i cant red them to window spc
<xubuntu267> what can i do?
#xubuntu 2013-05-29
<lqid> Anybody have any advice for a piece of software I can use to draw network diagrams?
<th3pr0ph3t> lqid,  all I can think of is Dia
<igor> hi all
<igor> I'm new to xubuntu
<igor> not new to linux though
<igor> I have a problem with high power consumption with xubuntu 12.04
<igor> that has not been happening with ubuntu 12.04 on the same hardware
<igor> the power consumption with xubuntu is about twice as much as with ubuntu
<igor> it's consuming around 16 watts when idle
<igor> should be using around 7-8 watts
<igor> the hardware is a Dell Mini 9 netbook
<igor> any ideas what could be the cause?
<ObrienDave> igor, probably background applications running
<igor> @ObrienDave example?
<ObrienDave> run task manager, see what's running
<igor> CPU load is very low
<ObrienDave> i have about 200 processes running now. you will have to look
<igor> CPU load is less than 10%, yet the power drain is sometimes over 20W
<igor> idle running
<igor> fresh install, fresh login
<ObrienDave> fans, drives, could be any number of things affecting power consumption
<igor> doesn't have a fan, it's a netbook
<igor> has a SSD
<ObrienDave> sorry then, no clue as to what would cause power drain
<igor> same laptop running ubuntu 12.04 drains half as much as with xubuntu
<igor> thanks anyway
<igor> anyone else?
<ObrienDave> well, they are different DE's, like comparing apples to oranges
<igor> xfce supposed to be leaner that unity
<igor> certainly could not be accounted for twice the consumption
<igor> perhaps 10%, not twice as much
<igor> I'll try ask the devs
<ObrienDave> sorry, can't help you with this question. good luck.
<igor> thanks
<igor> can anyone else offer any help?
<Quix86> does 12.04.2 have any known issues hanging on install reboot?
<Quix86> fwiw 12.04 is hanging on shut down and if I force a shutdown, grub/something doesn't seem to install properly
<Quix86> and when I try to boot from the new install I hang on a blinking cursor after bios
<holstein> Quix86: its going to be hardware specific..
<holstein> Quix86: have you applied all upgrades?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Quix86> what upgrades? This is on first install
<Quix86> also X41 laptop
<holstein> Quix86: x41?
<Quix86> and I've got that roddy bot blocked, so if you'd like to tell me something please tell me
<Quix86> thinkpad x41
<holstein> Quix86: can you boot live? with nomodeset?
<holstein> can you get to a live desktop?
<Quix86> live boots fine, that's how the installer works
<Quix86> it boots a live desktop and then you go into the installer
<holstein> Quix86: sure.. but the install *should* work the same
<holstein> Quix86: are you upgrading during the install?
<Quix86> no, overwriting
<Quix86> again, the problem seems to be on shutdown
<holstein> Quix86: what does that mean?
<Quix86> formating over a previous install
<holstein> Quix86: what im asking is.. are you selecting "install upgrades" while installing
<Quix86> yes
<Quix86> updates
<holstein> Quix86: i would *not* do that and see
<holstein> Quix86: could be something about the newer kernel you are installing wth the upgrades
<Quix86> 13.04 is going back on now
<Quix86> and older is the word you are looking for
<Quix86> I was going to 12.04 so I could use PHC
<holstein> Quix86: no
<holstein> Quix86: i said what i was looking gor. the *newer* kernel installing by selecting "install upgrade" while you are insatlling 12.04 *could* be breaking the install
<holstein> Quix86: the live kerne (the older one) works fine
<holstein> the newer one, not working.. or thats my proposal
<Quix86> well, whatever it is I'll have to look into it tomorrow
<Quix86> The laptop needs to be working tonight and 13.04 is already installing
<holstein> Quix86: cheers.. i would just install 13.04 and go with it if its working.. but its likely teh older kernel in 12.04 suporting your hardware.. if the live CD works fine
<Quix86> I'll have to try and get 12.04 working later, I need PHC to lower the voltages on my CPU
<Quix86> I didn't expect to have any problems installing 12.04 since previous installs have gone smoothly
<Quix86> I'll use my spare drive next time
<Quix86> I had the same problem with 13.04 and had to use boot-repair to reinstall grub for some reason
<Quix86> I'm assuming I can do the same with 12.04 later
<Quix86> FWIW, this is exactly how I installed xubuntu on it the first time, except I did have the boot issues
<holstein> Quix86: maybe you are assuming the install is hanging?
<Quix86> the shutdown is what was hanging
<holstein> Quix86: sure, the shutdown of the live CD, correct?
<Quix86> yes
<Quix86> usb stick to be exact
<holstein> Quix86: so, the install is done doing whatever its going to do by then
<Quix86> yes
<holstein> Quix86: are you doing custom partitioning?
<Quix86> unless it does grub on shutdown
<Quix86> no
<Lazaros> Hallo everyone, 2nd day with xubuntu and still can't watch a ideo on youtube. Any ideas?
<Lazaros> anyone?
<Myrtti> Lazaros: install flash?
<Lazaros> Flash was installed already with xubuntu, I also tried the 3d party restricted something (java, flash etc) but doesn;t work
<koegs> Lazaros: flash does not come with xubuntu as default
<koegs> did you install flashplugin-installer?
<MkShen> Hi I need a system equalizer for pulseaudio equalizer does not work
<MkShen> any suggestions?
<MkShen> sound by default in the latest version of xubuntu has many serious default
<MkShen> excesive bass
<MkShen> help please
<knome> !patience | MkShen
<ubottu> MkShen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<MkShen> ok thanks
<goly> hello
<bpat1434> When I boot up with full disk encryption, my laptop shows just a black screen with the backlight lit, but no interface of actually displaying a keyphrase prompt.  Is there any way I can fix that so it shows? The only way I know if I got the password right is to watch the HDD activity indicator light.
<koegs> did it ever show that interface?
<bpat1434> koegs, no
<bpat1434> koegs, but the default Ubuntu (with Unity) shows on a friends laptop
<koegs> what vga card do you have?
<bpat1434> koegs, it's an nvidia GF119M
<bpat1434> or the built-in Intel crap
<bpat1434> koegs, lspci output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713733/
<koegs> i am not sure, but if you dont need the shiny splash on boot, you could disable plymouth
<koegs> as a workaround of course :)
<bpat1434> will that just show me a text prompt for password?
<koegs> hopefully: yes
<bpat1434> I'd prefer the bells and whistles.... but I'll keep that as a backup
<koegs> edit /etc/default/grub, replace "quiet splash" with "noplymouth" then run "sudo update-grub"
<koegs> also you can uncomment #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<koegs> then you have old low-res test-console
<koegs> *text
<bpat1434> ok
<bpat1434> worth a shot
<bpat1434> will be back eventually
<xubuntu563> xubuntu is awesome!
<GridCube> :)
<lderan> hello elfy
<xubunturocky> im somewhat of a noob i got ahold of this old dell with xp on it and im trying to switch to xubuntu
<xubunturocky> so im downloading 12.04 and burning it to a cd after that all i should have to do is from a cd and follow instructions right
<lderan> yup :)
<xubunturocky> boot from a cd sorry for the typo
<xubunturocky> cool thanks ive been trying this with ubuntu and its not working so i heard xubuntu is more compatible with older hardware
<GridCube> *sort off*
<bpat1434> koegs, thanks for the help.  While the text prompt isn't as fancy, it at least works
<_Marcus> Xubuntu 13.04 desktop AMD64 iso is 800 MB, how do I make it lower?
<_Marcus> I want to put it on a CD
<knome> _Marcus, you can't.
<bazhang> use a dvd or a usb stick
<bazhang> or use the mini iso
<bazhang> !mini | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> there are also instructions on the xubuntu website on how to boot from a USB stick with the help of a CD with PC's that do not support booting from USB
<_Marcus> Doesn't the mini use the Debian installer?
<xubuntu799> hallo
<xubuntu259> I'm having trouble getting an SD Card reader to work on xubuntu 11.10.  Any suggestions?  Reboot and update done already
<knome> xubuntu259, i'd take backups and upgrade to 12.04 before i did anything else
<xubuntu259> You know what, I'm unsure my version.  The help menu link just points to a site that displays 11.10
<knome> xubuntu259, can you type 'lsb_release -a' in the terminal
<knome> xubuntu259, the version number in the documentation might be unfortunately incorrect
<xubuntu259> I'll try it, thanks  :)
<knome> NePtUnO|Off, can you please not use away nicks? thanks.
<xubuntu259> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS Release:
<knome> okay, then your version is 12.04(.2)
<knome> did you have the card reader working before?
<NePtUnO|Off> why?
<xubuntu259> No issues with card or reader, verified on Win8.  Of course Win8 wanted to format it...
<knome> NePtUnO|Off, because they bring unwanted lines to the channel. if you want to discuss it further, you can join #ubuntu-ops. alternatively, just refrain from using those
<xubuntu259> I tried to find a hardware search tool, but couldn't find one
<knome> xubuntu259, have you googled if your hardware is supposed to be supported on linux generally?
<NePtUnO|Off> lines? for change the nick? pfffff....
<xubuntu259> no, but not sure why that would have changed
<knome> xubuntu259, so have you had it working in linux before?
<xubuntu259> yeah, for weeks
<xubuntu259> hmm
<knome> xubuntu259, ok. is it a usb device, or a pci card?
<xubuntu259> usb
<xubuntu259> I have always right clicked and ejected before pulling it too...
<knome> xubuntu259, can you check what 'lsusb' says on a terminal to confirm if it's recognised?
<xubuntu259> user@user-laptop:~$ lsusb Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 413c:a005 Dell Computer Corp. Internal 2.0 Hub Bus 004 Device 003: ID
<xubuntu259> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader
<xubuntu259> Sd card must be garbage
<xubuntu259> thanks knome for the commands
<jacklk> When trying to start Teeworlds I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/dEZ64rWP Any ideas?
<knome> jacklk, i don't know what Teeworlds is, but i'd see support for that
<jacklk> knome: this seems an error with OpenGL programs not the game itself
<Unit193> jacklk: What driver/graphics card are you using?
<jacklk> ATI Radeon HD 6450
<jacklk> I will use Ubuntu's open source drivers for now as I heard the ATI ones don't work well.
<jacklk> hopefully that should fix the issue
<Peyam> alla döda
<jacklk> it now works fine
<Unit193> jacklk: Well, glad that fixed it!  (I stepped away, used to have or randomly have a different reason for it.)
<heoyea> how u get the bubble noise when u change volume up and down?
<Sysi> xfce4-volumed should produce it
<heoyea> Sysi: just installed, but no noise indicator, cant hear nothing when i change
<Sysi> heoyea: oh right noise, not alert bubble
<Sysi> heoyea: somewhere in settings is "enable event sounds", I don't remember where
<heoyea> Sysi: just enable that, still no sound tho
<heoyea> Sysi: Thanks tho, guess ill just use the non-noise indicator for now
<brainwash> heoyea: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7199 might contain some helpful information
<seronis> is there some package I can install that will enable  'print to png file'
<heoyea> seronis: u can save it to pdf
<heoyea> brainwash: Thanks ill try some of those
<seronis> heoyea: I want bmp/png   only options for file is  pdf/postscript/svg
<heoyea> seronis: u can convert it to png after i guess
<Sysi> gimp can import pdf and svg AFAIK and export as whatever
<heoyea> u can just do
<heoyea> convert file.pdf output.png
<seronis> can it do that without waisting 30-45 seconds loading all its gui components?   id still prefer it to be done as a printer target so I can skip intermediate steps
 * seronis goes   'man convert'  too
<heoyea> takes about 2 secs
<heoyea> depending on the file
<genii-around> Assuming you have imagemagick installed
<heoyea> oh yes, u need that
<seronis> well the man page worked.. so i assume so
<seronis> and  -wow-..  convert does everything
<seronis> heoyea: thank you this will cover my needs for now. would still be interested in a printer option that automates this =-)
<Sysi> seems that cups just doesn't support this, but you could script and/or maybe create thunar custom action for convert
<xubuntu244> so much nabz!
<xubuntu244> hi all
<xubuntu244> i've installed this awesome kernelpanic distro <3
<xubuntu244> hmmm....
<xubuntu244> kkk niggas
<xubuntu244> see ya
<deckard> hello. May i post a pastebin link and maybe someone could take a look and see something i am missing?
<deckard> http://pastebin.com/aWVzBs7s if someone would be so kind to look :)
<deckard> all the 32bit librarys are installed, at least sudo says it is
<seronis> deckard: havent followed link yet but can you also state the problem ?
<deckard> I game ran now it doesnt, i get errors i dont understand
<deckard> the only thing i had done wouldbe to install some VPN client now this game wont launch
<deckard> i will settle to just set ubuntu back to defaults but i dont know how to do that either but i assume it will fix it starting over from scratch
<seronis> deckard:  well i havent bothered reinstalling a SL client since i switched from windows, so i'll give it a shot and see if any problems show up for me (hopefully someone else might already know the answer)
<deckard> it always worked though, fyi
<deckard> just the other day i get this now
<deckard> and the only thing i installed was a VPN GUI
<seronis> deckard:  anything to do with LL changing some client options recently? there was a change in texture baking and some clients wont work any more
<deckard> nope
<deckard> worked 100% up to a day ago
<deckard> this viewer is ready for server side bake
<deckard> can you tell me how to just reset the ubuntu half of the duel boot to be like day one install?
<deckard> okay well i was told the installed cd will give the option to wipe and install ubuntu over itself, i guess thats whati want
<deckard> ty for help though
#xubuntu 2013-05-30
<james-ubc> hey guys, is it possible to reduce the delay value for "disable touchpad while typing" in xubuntu? I'm not running on a synaptics touchpad
<lklkjl> Mint rulez
<lklkjl> =]
<holstein> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jazzyb> hi guys, anyone alive?
<jazzyb> =_=
<Eradicator68> Can someone get me out of a mess. I changed some network interfaces and now I can't get the machione to boot
<Eradicator68> sticks at waiting for network connections
<Eradicator68> hello?
<Eradicator68> ?
<doebi> why are there two bluetooth icons in xubuntu 13.04?
<cfhowlett> doebi, ... I've only one.
<doebi> i have two
<genii-around> Perhaps you have two devices
<cfhowlett> doebi, agree with genii ...
<doebi> nope
<cfhowlett> doebi, screenshots so we can see
<doebi> cfhowlett: http://files.doebi.at/2blue.png
<c2tarun> I installed Xubuntu 12.04.1 (I didn't had 12.04.2 at that time). Do I need to upgrade to 12.04.2 or just updating system will be fine?
<cfhowlett> c2tarun, just update.
<genii-around> c2tarun: Updating will bring it to the next version ( dist-upgrade )
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<genii-around> Pici: Well, it won't go 12.04-12.10 for sure :)
<Pici> genii-around: right, just pointing it out. Your message confused me.
<xubuntu525> anyone uses drop and share plug in of cairo dock?knows how i can see the real progress of a upload?
<xubuntu525> or cancel it as uploading?
<genii-around> doebi: Fellow posting at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987642 seems to have same issue, apparently caused by install of "blueman"
<doebi> genii-around: i saw this post. but removing blueman removes the "correct" icon rather than the buggy one
<xubuntu525> hello! is there a them to make pidgin like it was msn essentials because got shut down by MS?
<xubuntu525> ops wrong chanel
<genii-around> doebi: Did you have another desktop before you installed xubuntu?
<genii-around> Ah, looks like bug 1177595 actually
<ubottu> bug 1177595 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "xubuntu 13.04 installs 2 bluetooth applications " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177595
<c2tarun> genii-around, my current kernel version is 3.2.04 I guess latest is 3.10 is it worth upgrading to latest one?
<c2tarun> genii-around, I face overheating problem only when playing video on youtube using chrome
<bekks> c2tarun: Thats has to be done manually then.
<genii-around> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.22.38 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<genii-around> c2tarun: So you're on some previous version like 12.04 or such?
<c2tarun> genii-around, 12.04.1
<doebi> genii-around: is there a fix for bug 1177595?
<ubottu> bug 1177595 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "xubuntu 13.04 installs 2 bluetooth applications " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177595
<genii-around> doebi: From the bug report page: "I was able to remove that additional bluetooth icon was by disabling or deselecting (Bluetooth Manager applet) from the Application Autostart, (Blueman Bluetooth Manager - should be left selected)"
<genii-around> c2tarun: Probably safer to just use the latest packaged kernel from the repos for it.
<c2tarun> genii-around, okay, but I did dist-upgrade but its still not to 3.8 do I have to enable backports? or some other repo?
<genii-around> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.44.53 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<genii-around> c2tarun: 3.2.0.44.53 is the latest packaged kernel for your 12.04. If you want anything later then you have to either up your Xubuntu version or if you're feeling brave, see the !mainline factoid
<c2tarun> genii-around, hmm... I think I'll not be hero, installing XP due to IPhone sync already gave me nightmares :(
<c2tarun> can anyone please answer my this question? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149026
<holstein> c2tarun: i would try it in chromium and as another user.. whats the issue exactly?
<holstein> c2tarun: keep in mind, its really up to the maintainers of chrome to "fix" things for you.. i say that as a chrome user as well
<holstein> one of the first things i did was stop using bookmarks so heavily, since the management was a bit uncomfortable for me
<c2tarun> holstein, the issue is that if you click on a bookmark folder , there is kind of a lock, now if you move to any other bookmark folder, it should open automatically, but I have to click to open second folder
<c2tarun> holstein, to understand the problem, open thunar, click to open File menu and then move your pointer to Edit, your edit menu will open automatically
<holstein> c2tarun: i dont think thats a "should" scenario... i think thats something that you might prefer.. you should ask the chrome developers to implement that feature
<xubuntu525> anyone using drop and share of cairo dock?
<c2tarun> holstein, actually in office I use chrome on Win 7 this feature is there. As far as I remember, this feature was in chrome as well, don't know why it happened.
<holstein> c2tarun: have you tried in chromium? and as another user?
<c2tarun> holstein, I don't have chromium, let me try as another user.
<holstein> c2tarun: chromium can be installed from the default repos.. im suggesting it as a troubleshooting step, not an alternative browser
<c2tarun> holstein, I think diff user also didn't help, let me try installing chromium
<c2tarun> woww... chromium will take 118 MBs after install, thats pretty big for a browser I guess
<holstein> c2tarun: dont install it then
<c2tarun> holstein, its installing :)
<holstein> c2tarun: the bookmarks open automatically for me in chrome.. on hovering
<c2tarun> I was just sharing my views
<holstein> c2tarun: Version 26.0.1410.63 is the version of chrome i am using.. when i click "about" in the menu.. also, in that same menu area is "report an issue".. thats really where you would need to report issues specific to chrome.. i am on ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> c2tarun: chrome://feedback/?session_id=1&tab_index=3&description=&categoryTag=
<c2tarun> holstein, thanks for confirming :)
<holstein> c2tarun: confirming?
<c2tarun> holstein, did I misunderstand what you said.
<c2tarun> I thought that you meant that this is an issue
<holstein> c2tarun: not for me.. for me, i hover, and the bookmark folders expand
<c2tarun> holstein, in chrome as well?
<holstein> c2tarun: i have *only* tested this in chrome
<c2tarun> hmm... okay
<holstein> c2tarun: i use chrome regularly.. it is my main browser.. it is *not* in the default repos, as you know
<c2tarun> holstein, one more thing, do you feel any heating issue when streaming videos on chrome?
<holstein> c2tarun: for me, computers get hotter when utilizing extra components.. on *all* OS's
<c2tarun> ok
<holstein> c2tarun: when any machine i have starts utilizing the graphics chip, or CPU harder, it gets warmer, and either gets hotter or louder, due to the fans
<holstein> if its specific to chrome, it could be one of several things.. keep in mind, chrome has its own flash.. so, it could be the newer version of flash.. could be the itegration of the browser into the OS
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/html5 is something to try.. to use html5 instead of flash, as a troubleshooting step
<c2tarun> holstein, I just tested in chromium and I am facing same problemin chromium as well.
<c2tarun> holstein, any ideas how to fix it?
<holstein> c2tarun: well, what im proposing is, nothing is broken.. what would i do? just click in the menu item to expand it.. what did i personally do? i dont use chome to manage bookmarks
<holstein> c2tarun: you can troubleshoot as a different user... you *can* start a bug report about chromium and chrome... i would try and get someone else to confirm the "problem"
<holstein> when i test, it opens right up... are you on the same version as i am?
<c2tarun> holstein, ok, I'll report a problem in chrome first then after few days in chromium if it persists
<c2tarun> holstein, nope my chrome version is something like 27.something
<holstein> c2tarun: share here your *exact* version..
<holstein> c2tarun: and in the bug report.. specifics are important
<c2tarun> holstein, Chrome Version 27.0.1453.93
<c2tarun> chromium Version 25.0.1364.160 Ubuntu 12.04 (25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<holstein> c2tarun: if you can wait, i will upgrade to your version and test chrome
<c2tarun> holstein, yeah sure
<holstein> c2tarun: Version 27.0.1453.93 on ubuntu 12.04 32bit.. i go to my bookmarks toolbar, i hover on folders and they open on hover, automatically (at least after a little lag)
<c2tarun> let me try the lag thing
<holstein> not 3 seconds.. its just not immediate either
<c2tarun> nope not opening, even I have to click two times, first time to close the menu, second time to open new folders menu :(
<holstein> but, if you have a lot of bookmarks, i could see it taking longer..
<holstein> c2tarun: what would i do? backup the bookmarks, and move them out of the way.. or test as a different user on a simpler setup.. create a simple test case
<holstein> actually, what i would personally do is just click on the folder and not worry about it...
<c2tarun> holstein, yeah I think I'll click again :)
<c2tarun> god know, this may solve my bookmarks addiction.
<AymanB> Hey guys
<AymanB> Need a little help please
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu816> Good evening!
<AymanB> thanks
<xubuntu816> I want help for setting my grafic card....
<xubuntu816> how can I riposition my screen?
<xubuntu816> In XUBUNTU there isn't xividtune
<genii-around> xubuntu816: Not by default. but if you want it, install the x11-xserver-utils package.
<xubuntu816> Ok. I'm new user linux. How can i install that?
<ObrienDave> xubuntu816, how new? have you used the terminal before?
<genii-around> The desktop agnostic way from the terminal is like: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install x11-server-utils
<xubuntu414> Moin Leute! Ich ersetze Gerade kubuntu 12.10 auf xubuntu 13.04 und n un bleibt er beim Punkt "Restoring previosly installed packages" seit ner halben stunde hängen. Zumindestens geht nichts sichtbar voran. Wie kann ich denn übrprüfen ob er noch was tut (das aufgeklappte Terminal sacht ?May 30 17:31:05 xubuntu ubiquity: WARNING:root:can't add im-switch (pkg im-switch not marked upgrade))
<xubuntu414> Ersetyen mithilfe des Images
<xubuntu414> als DVD im laufwerk, versteht sich <(
<Unit193> !de | xubuntu414
<ubottu> xubuntu414: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xubuntu414>  oh sorry!
<kuzorra> Hi there & Guten Abend !
<kuzorra> Can anybody help me with an old ATI laptop GPU?
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> i wouldnt be worried about running a vesa driver, if its old
<kuzorra> Mobility X700 is not really supported, resume from standby won't work
<holstein> occasionally, i just dont standby old hardware.. i just disable it
<kuzorra> @Holstein: you mean no ATI ?! ;-)
<holstein> maybe trying older versions of ubuntu/linux
<holstein> kuzorra: not sure what you are asking, but i mean, no standby.. if its problematic.. or using the vesa driver with that hardware
<kuzorra> I just upgraded my old laptop to 12.04 LTS, because 11.04 didn't work either
<kuzorra> would vesa work with that card and support standby?
<holstein> kuzorra: i dont have that hardware in front of me, but its worth a try, assuming standby is a must..
<kuzorra> Disabling standby would be an option, but not a solution to my problem
<holstein> kuzorra: sure.. just keep in mind its a hardware specific problem that is going to require troubleshooting and likely compromise on your part
<kuzorra> sometimes I want to suspend to RAM - for example when leaving a train - and continue there shortly after that
<holstein> sure.. and that might not be an option for you with the current software that is available kuzorra
<holstein> could be the older drivers are not compatible with the newer kernels..
<kuzorra> okay, at the moment I simply don't use standby, but it would be nice to use a standard feature like that
<holstein> what would i do? make a custom xorg.conf specifying the vesa driver.. try other live CD's and see if anything sleeps and wakes "as-is" out of the box
<kuzorra> you're right, old drivers don't work
<kuzorra> Will do, but at the moment I'm stuck with a slow connection, so trying different distros is no option
<holstein> kuzorra: consider using whatever operating system the hardware ships with and supports
<kuzorra> I got several images at home, but here I just have the 12.04 alternate with me
<kuzorra> Hahaha, that would be Windows XP
<holstein> these days, hardware is so reasonably prices, i would just pick up an intel netbook that will meet all your needs out of the box
<holstein> kuzorra: XP will sleep and wake up
<kuzorra> I got one, too, but not with me.......
<kuzorra> ......and I like the screen of my old notebook
<holstein> if that is a deal breaking feature for that hardware.. otherwise, there is nothing ubuntu/xubunt is doing to prevent you or ati from providing support for that hardware.. but its likely just too old to have a community for it
<kuzorra> Xp works fine, but I switched to Win7 (slow!) and I hardly use it, because I don't need to
<kuzorra> you're right, no community for it, just old threads in several forums
<kuzorra> I hoped to find someone with a nice solution for it
<kuzorra> .....but I didn't try VESA yet
<holstein> kuzorra: keep in mind, the ones responsible for supplying a "solution" never did supply one for linux for your hardare.. and dont supply any solutions for any modern OS.. that the vendor of the hardware
<holstein> kuzorra: the opensource community would need a reason to maintain it. otherwise, it can slip out of support
<kuzorra> I perfectly understand that, it just cameto my mind that IRC might help (because google couldn't)
<kuzorra> I don't have a Xorg.conf, should I create one and make VESA the default driver, or what would be the right way to do this
<kuzorra> ?
<holstein> kuzorra: what do i do? i usually et a knoppix live CD.. if get the graphics set up the way i want.. then i copy that over and use it with ubuntu, changing what needs to be changed
<holstein> you can search around, or create one from scratch, or whatever works best for you
<kuzorra> hmmm, will check that out
<holstein> kuzorra: i would just do it real quick.. it shouldnt take long (like 4 or 5 minutes) to come up with an xorg.conf and put it in place and test... as long as you know how to remove it using a live CD, you wont break anything permenantly
<holstein> also, you can try nomodeset from the live CD, and test sleep
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kuzorra> thanks, I'll read it.....
<kuzorra> .....I stumbled across "nomodeset", but I read that for others it did not work
<kuzorra> The video boots fine and works well (considering its age), but resume sucks
<holstein> kuzorra: sure.. but just grab the live CD and boot with it.. then you'll know for certain if it works for you.. on your sepcific hardware case. unless you read someone using the *exact* hardware, and ubuntu/linux version, you really cant say without trying first hand.. and it takes as long as it takes to boot a live CD to confirm
<holstein> kuzorra: try going to tty after resume fails..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<kuzorra> thanks, I know virtual consoles
<kuzorra> holstein, what do you mean wit !nomodeset and !tty
<Pici> kuzorra: They're triggers for our channel bot, ubottu, see the information that it has posted.
<holstein> kuzorra: i mean, get the cd you installed ubuntu with.. use it live booting iwth the nomodeset option.. i used !nomodeset to pull up the links on how to do that
<kuzorra> I understand ubottu's link regarding nomodeset in a way that I can try this boot parameter on my kernel, too
<holstein> kuzorra: !tty explains to you how to go to , and get back from tty.. if you get the machine to fail to resume, you can try TTY
<Pici> kuzorra: oops, sorry. Some people don't understand what a bot is, I'm used to dealing with them.
<kuzorra> cool sh*t, I didn't know that
<holstein> kuzorra: i would just boot the live cd and test. then, you can use the nomodeset option without changing your current setup.. but, do what you need
<kuzorra> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kuzorra> this link says 'just try it once by editing your boot parameters without a permanent change
<kuzorra> '
<kuzorra> this bot is awesome, does this work in all channels or just some?
<Wulong> So. Will I be able to fit 840MB xubuntu to an regular CD?
<Pici> Ubuntu's channels.
<holstein> kuzorra: sure.. follow that, or the live CD.. or whatever method you prefer
<Pici> Or via pm./
<holstein> Wulong: 840 is larger than all my CDr's..
<holstein> !mini | Wulong
<ubottu> Wulong: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Wulong> yep
<Wulong> Well, I need the graphical to verify that its working :/
<Wulong> I should burn to a DVD then.
<kuzorra> okay, I'm off for a reboot, thanks a lot!
<holstein> Wulong: a DVD will work.. or USB.. or *any* smaller ubuntu iso and convert to xubuntu
<kuzorra> usb is fast and works on most modern PCs
<Wulong> Not on Apple
<kuzorra> bye
<holstein> Wulong: i use plop to boot USB on machines that dont boot USB
<Wulong> I tried to update to 12.10 once, but graphical failed so I sticked to 12.04, but its time to try 13.04
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<Wulong> So I can burn plop to CD, boot it, insert USB and load its content (OS) ?
<peyam> I still have problem with my sound. while camming on skype I cant here anything from youtube and vlc and when I turn these on skype will crash. any suggestion?
<Sysi> apple computers boot straight from usb too, you just need special setup
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<Wulong> Don't have OS X, but it appear that its detected now.
<Sysi> peyam: you could ask on #ubuntu
<peyam> I use xubuntu
<Sysi> ubuntu uses same sound system
<peyam> well do you need anything?
<peyam> know*
<Sysi> nope, couldn't even find anything remotely current with google
<holstein> Wulong: i would read the plop page i linked.. i use it like this.. i boot the cd i burned, and i boot the usb sticks i make with unetbootin (for example)
<Wulong> holstein: already got it bootin and reading from USB. Just have to figure out boot options. I think nomodeset will do it.
<Wulong> peyam: verify that skype is using pulseaudio
<holstein> peyam: i would try pavucontrol ..see if that helps you route
<peyam> Wulong: it uses systemdefault. I tried to reinstall puleaudio but still no ppulseautio in skype sound devide option
<peyam> pavucontroll isn't it the same as pulseaudio
<holstein> i would try teh current skyp from the site..
<holstein> the*
<peyam> yes
<peyam> it is
<holstein> peyam: pavucontrol controls pulseaudio.. think of it as a mixer for it, specifically
<holstein> peyam: i would try installing, and checking the routing there with it
<peyam> holstein: what exatclcy do you want me to do ?
<peyam> 1) install pavucontrol 2) reinstall skype?
<holstein> peyam: i have made the sugestion to be sure you have the current version of skype from the site.. also, you might wnt to just remove it from the equation and test..
<holstein> peyam: i would use pavucontrol to test and configure the routing for the applictations in pulse audio
<peyam> so first uninstall skype
<peyam> and then pavucontrol
<holstein> peyam: so.. 1). instal the current version of skype from the site (if you dont have it).. 2. if needed, install pavucontrol (since it is a mixer for pulse audio with more options)
<holstein> peyam: we have no control over skype, so personally, i wouldnt break a bunch of the system assuming the issue is with pulse.. assming everything else about the audio is in order
<peyam> it worked but since I install the new kernel it happens
<holstein> peyam: i would just boot the older kernel then
<peyam> I didnt have any problem with 12.10 untill 3.5.0.18
<peyam> holstein: I dont wana get in trubble. I do lot os matlab programming.. I dont know if it will effect it
<holstein> peyam: im not suggesting you change *anything* about your system.. you literally boot the last kernel that works for you
<holstein> upgrade as normal, and check in each update, and see if support for your hardare/software is back in place for you.. file a bug and keep watch on the progress
<peyam> holstein: will it effect other things?
<holstein> peyam: sure.. it will make your system work properly
<holstein> peyam: what else will it do? i have *no* idea, but you are a reboot away from being right back where you are now
<holstein> dont remove the current kernel.. or break anything.. just boot the older kernel
<peyam> okej.. very good. I will do the installation of pavucontrol
<peyam> and skype
<peyam> holstein: When I search for pavucontrol i get the pulseaudio
<bazhang> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (raring), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<bazhang> peyam, ^
<peyam> why do I get pulseaudio then
<peyam> I installed skype from the software-center this time
<peyam> and now the sound options are right
<peyam> Im gonna try it now
<peyam> it works
<Wulong> And so does 13.04 on MBP 5,3. How neat.
<phunyguy> hello, fresh install of Xubuntu 13.04, and I seem to have lost my battery icon.  The xfce4-power-manager process is running, but I cannot connect to it via xfce4-power-manager-settings, unless I kill the xfce4-power-manager process and restart it from command line with the --no-daemon option
<phunyguy> if I run it as a daemon from command line, the error is reproduced
<phunyguy> ...also I have two bluetooth icones... one smaller and white, the other larger and black.
<phunyguy> icons*
<Sysi> if the error is more than 3 lines, please use paste.ubuntu.com, if shorter, please post it here
<phunyguy> I cannot produce an actual error.
<ObrienDave> phunyguy, open settings, power manager. make sure 'system tray icon' is set to 'always show icon'
<phunyguy> ObrienDave: I cannot open the power manager settings, as stated in my first line.  :)
<Sysi> phunyguy: have you installed updates?
<phunyguy> If I run it from command line, I get no error on screen, process is running, but no icon, and no connection to the daemon via settings applet.  If I run with --no-daemon, it functions as advertised.
<phunyguy> Sysi:  yes.
<ObrienDave> phunyguy, have you tried from the settings menu?
<phunyguy> Have I tried what, exactly, from the settings menu?
<Sysi> could you put ~/.xsession-errors to pastebin?
<phunyguy> Sysi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717980/
<ObrienDave> settings menu, power manager
<phunyguy> ObrienDave: for the third time, I get an error that it cannot connect to xfce4-power-manager.
<Sysi> this may sound dull, but have you rebooted?
<phunyguy> Sysi: yes, unfortunately...  :(
<phunyguy> I wish it was that easy.
<phunyguy> it works great as a non-daemon...
<Sysi> xfce4-power-manager seems to have --debug option, try that
<ObrienDave> go to sessions and startup. under application autostart, see if power manager is checked
<Sysi> ObrienDave: he can't even start it manually
<ObrienDave> *shrugs and walks away*
<Sysi> he's dead jim :p
<phunyguy> hahaaha
<phunyguy> sorry had to step away for a second
<phunyguy> :-/ with --debug, that seems to --non-daemon it as well
<phunyguy> ...so it works.
<phunyguy> thus no error :(
<Sysi> I have a problem with virtualbox, 13.04 guest doesn't set any driver to ac97 device it sees even if I have installed guest additions
<Sysi> so I have no sound
<phunyguy> so the plot thickens
<phunyguy> I unchecked the autorun box in startup apps
<phunyguy> ran it manually after a reboot.....  it works.
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and set it back to autostart
 * phunyguy crosses fingers
<Sysi> whoo, switching from linux-virtual to linux-image-generic fixed the sound
<phunyguy> but I have a guess as to what that did... removed a saved session...?
<Sysi> yeah, possibly corrupted one
<phunyguy> oh looky here... a battery icon!
<phunyguy> thank you sir
<phunyguy> ...or ma'am?
<Sysi> you're welcome (sir)
<phunyguy> well then, you, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.
<xubuntu440> hello, I have a proglem
<xubuntu440> b*
<xubuntu440> images and videos are in green et violet
<Sysi> all of them or just some on the web?
<xubuntu440> what happens and what are solutions ?
<xubuntu440> all
<xubuntu440> :(
<Sysi> all in web or local videos too?
<xubuntu440> 2 sec, all in web but locals...
<Sysi> well anyway, right click on some video, go to settings and disable hardware acceleration
<xubuntu440> ok, thanks
<xubuntu440> done, it is always in green lines
<xubuntu440> hello, I have videos and images in green lines
<knome> !patience | xubuntu440
<ubottu> xubuntu440: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu025> hello, I have .swf videos in green and violet
<Unit193> Person that left too soon: Kind of squished too?
<knome> weird that he had the same ip as the previous guest.
<Unit193> Same question.
<JohannKrauss> hello
<JohannKrauss> can anyone tell me why I can't run wine after installing libreoffice?
<phunyguy> Sysi: so I lost my battery icon again.... and again, a rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions + restart fixed it.
<phunyguy> I wonder how many times this is going to happen
<xubuntu268> I'm trying to install Xubuntu on a laptop with a bum CD drive. I tried to download it to a USB drive, but I got a torrent file that I can't open or do anything with. What's the secret to using torrent?
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I don't have a sound applet or controller in tray icon, how to get that?
<xubuntu739> errr...Get out of my way.  I have actual questions.  xubuntu268.  Are portable apps a possibility.  There is a portable app called unetbootin that can help you.  format the usb fat 32 (default in windows) c2tarun: is pulse audio installed?  Can you hear the boot sound?  Have you check in panels?
<c2tarun> xubuntu739, I checked in panels, and sound was coming till last boot. When I opened this morning I am getting no sound, let me check about pulse audio
<xubuntu739> checked the syslog?
<xubuntu739> likely something is failing?  Do you have a backup user to just log into to check defaults?
<genii-around> xubuntu268: Whatever OS you used to download the torrent file must have some torrent client that was written for it, like BitTorrent or something. This is what you want to use the torrent file with.
<xubuntu739> xubuntu268:  Try these: http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/utorrent_portable, http://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/unetbootin-portable.  utorrent is terrrible, but it will get you the file and then you can use something better.
<genii-around> xubuntu268: This is assuming of course that you're running Windows. If you're running another linux you can install something like transmission or bittorrent, if MacOS  then the Mac version of utorrent.
<c2tarun> I looked through application finder and I found this http://imagebin.org/259607  The part I circled was muted. I unmuted it. This is the problem I am facing with kind of all distros. Default setting after reboot is muted sound. Earlier in ubuntu it was in tray icon so I simply unmute it as I reboot once a day. But here in xubuntu I am not able to get sound controller in tray icons.
<nixnine> Hey guys I have two problems: 1. I cannot mount any disks, partitions.  2. I am trying to restart thunderbird but it says it is already running.  I checked sys monitor process but it's not listed
<nixnine> tried killall but said the process not found.  Again, when i try to restart it says its running
<xubuntu739> c2: Have you tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987209
<xubuntu739> ignore the stupid part.  Tons of people do this crap.
<xubuntu739> nixnine: check sudo ps aux | grep th
<xubuntu739> nixnine:  have you checked ls -la /dev/disk/by-  whatever.  Are the partitions there?
<xubuntu739> by whatever I mean by-label, by-uuid, ect
<nixnine> I keep getting read only file system error
<nixnine> I have my hd partitioned.  it will read the partition i'm not using but no usb, no dvd/cd
<xubuntu739> ah.  Try gparted on the usb.  It scans everything.  Make sure you don't f things up, but I am sure you know how dangerous gparted is.  As far as dvd/cd, I can't help you sorry.
<nixnine> when i ls ... by-id it lists everything
<nixnine> all partitions, usb, dvd
<nixnine> here is an example listing: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 May 28 18:26 ata-TOSHIBA_MK2555GSX_99GITEBJT -> ../../sda
<nixnine> does that mean anything to anyone?
<xubuntu739> It means that you have a hard drive
#xubuntu 2013-05-31
<nixnine> yes, haha
<nixnine> but everything is right
<nixnine> does anything look out of norms
<xubuntu739> maybe lsblk might work better for you.
<nixnine> got it but I don't know what any of it means
<xubuntu739> Alright.  sdX means a device.  Hard drive/Disk Drive ect
<xubuntu739> sdXY means a partition on the device
<xubuntu739> so sda1 would be the first partition on the first hard drive.
<nixnine> yep.  understand that
<nixnine> sr?
<xubuntu739> There are also sizes.  You should have an idea on what you want to mount at this point.
<nixnine> yes
<xubuntu739> then it is mkdir /mnt/myMountName
<xubuntu739> mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/myMountName
<xubuntu739> sudo for both commands.
<nixnine> what exactly will this do?
<xubuntu739> if it complains about cifs (windows) then mount.cifs
<xubuntu739> it will mount device to directory under /mnt
<xubuntu739> then you access it.
<xubuntu739> quite welcome to man mount
<xubuntu739> I am just a dude on the internet.
<nixnine> and to unmount?
<xubuntu739> umount
<nixnine> groovy
<xubuntu739> there is a umount -all option or something like that, but I find it causes problems.
<nixnine> No doubt
<nixnine> Well, thanks.  Gonna try that and see what happens.
<xubuntu739> be aware that it is read write.
<xubuntu739> you rm something it does go away
<xubuntu268> Genii-around: I'm trying to do this, but what does "Seeding" mean? It's been showing on UTorrent 3.3 for 20 minutes.
<genii-around> xubuntu268: "seeding" means you are now feeding parts of that file to others. Thats how torrents work.
<genii-around> xubuntu268: If it's reached that stage, then you have the file you were trying to get now.
<xubuntu268> I don't understand. Does it mean the installation program is installed and ready on my computer, or not?
<genii-around> It's been downloaded by the uTorrent program. Nothing else has been done with it yet. If this was the Xubuntu ISO file you downloaded, now you have to put it on something your computer can boot. Since your CD is no good, you should use unetbootin  from the link xubuntu739 mentioned earlier to convert it for use on an USB stick
<genii-around> xubuntu268: ^
<psycho_oreos> A more simpler sense is to think uTorrent is nothing more than a download manager. In crude terms.
<xubuntu268> I have it on a USB stick. If I put it into the computer where I want to install Xubuntu, will it do that now?
<psycho_oreos> You were supposed to download into computer (ideally) and then use things like unetbootin as described before to write to USB so that you can boot from USB. Having a copy of it downloaded on USB when you have to make it work doesn't make things easier.
<genii-around> xubuntu268: Just copying an iso file to a USB stick will not do the job. Because the ISO file is an image of a DVD. If you just copy the file over it will just be a DVD image file that got copied to a USB stick
<genii-around> xubuntu268: To convert CD/DVD iso files into something you boot from USB, you must use a program to make the conversion. For Windows, you want to use the Unetbootin program to do this.
<xubuntu268> But I downloaded to the USB and tried to use the software to open it. I get a file with a .paf extension. Is that the one ready to use?
<genii-around> I'm not quite sure how much more plainly I can explain it than i already have
<xubuntu268> K. Thankis.
<nixnine> hey guys, I was trying to update some packages and got an aptdaemon error and now I cannot mount any disks, usb dvd, nothing.  What must I do to resolve this?
<pleia2> nixnine: as I mentioned in the other channel, please put the error in a paste.ubuntu.com link so people can see it
<nixnine> okay
<nixnine> Okay, here's what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718550/
<pleia2> nixnine: when does this error occur?
<nixnine> When I try to update packages
<pleia2> what command are you using?
<nixnine> I am using the software updater
<nixnine> should I try update through terminal?
<pleia2> nixnine: so you launch the updater from the menu, and that error pops up? or..?
<nixnine> yes.  Just got another error:  he connection to the daemon was lost. Most likely the background daemon crashed.
<nixnine> The error window is backend_helper.py
<pleia2> so I've never seen this error before, but my suggestion would be to attempt to get this fixed by doing an upgrade at the command line
<pleia2> so try: apt-get update
<pleia2> then: apt-get upgrade
<pleia2> see 1) if those work 2) where it gets you :)
<nixnine> okay.  will do now
<pleia2> and sorry, you need sudo before those commands
<nixnine> unable to open /var/lib/sudo/nixnine/3: Read-only file system
<pleia2> yikes
<nixnine> I know
<nixnine> here's the results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718567/
<pleia2> so that's not just a problem with mounting external devices, sounds like your whole system is read-only
<pleia2> usually happens when your disk goes bad
<nixnine> I can restart it then it does fine for a little while -- unless I try to update
<pleia2> so it sounds like it runs ok until you hit some bad sectors on your harddrive, and then the system forces remounting as read-only to protect it from further corruption
<nixnine> that's what I was thinking but I ran it through the smart utility and it didn't report anything bad
<pleia2> smart isn't the most reliable thing :)
<genii-around> Whens the last time you did fsck?
<nixnine> havent in a long time
<nixnine> now?
<genii-around> Probably better to do that from recovery boot, even if the system is currently read-only
<nixnine> from recovery mode?
<genii-around> Yes, whatever the ubuntustudio people call it :)
<nixnine> okay. That won't mess anything up will it?
<nixnine> well, mess up more than what it is
<genii-around> The odds are it probably won't do anything more than what's already the problem, plus it may clean up orphaned files or other bad stuff.
<genii-around> Might also want to check you didn't fill up the drive too
<nixnine> yeah, I ran fsck without changing anything.  This is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718577/.  Should I yes everything?
<nixnine> In recovery mode
<nixnine> looks like somethings up, eh?
<pleia2> nixnine: probably want to say "yes" but you really should make sure you have good backups
<nixnine> Well, I can't mount anything to back up anything
<nixnine> or is there another way to create a backup?
<nixnine> Well, guess I'll try it.  Maybe be back . . . . Hope i'll be back with all my fingers and toes intact
<nixnine> Made it back
<nixnine> How do I know everything went well?
<nixnine> I complete an update without error
<nixnine> I can mount all my drives
<nixnine> Guess that means everything cool, eh?
<nixnine> Well, thanks pleia2, genii
<pleia2> nixnine: probably still need to be cautious, I'd make backups now :)
<pleia2> since it's unclear what caused it
<nixnine> how should I do that?
<pleia2> get an external harddrive to back stuff up, get a dropbox account, up to you
<nixnine> Okay.  Just drop and drag my docs and stuff, eh?
<nixnine> drag and drop
<nixnine> hm
<pleia2> yes, you could do that
<pleia2> there are also some backup tools in the software center, I'm not really familiar with them though
<nixnine> you are talking about backing up my docs, pics, music, video?  Nothing with the system, right?
<pleia2> if your harddrive completely died tomorrow, whatever you would be sad to lose
<pleia2> some people back up their entire drive, some just everything in /home some just back up photos
<nixnine> gotcha.
<nixnine> I keep most of my stuff on an ext hd now.
<nixnine> well, tanks again for the help.  Will return with the next problem ---- but hope that takes a while to arrive.
<darkbluecat> sup guys}
<darkbluecat> Can anyone help me with a little tweak?
<darkbluecat> Im using 12.10 and I want square corners on my windows
<darkbluecat> but the theme selector doesn't seems to change the corners, even with custom themes
<darkbluecat> Hey secret_ninja
<secret_ninja> hey darblue
<darkbluecat> can you help me? ;_;
<secret_ninja> at last, somebody to chat with while i install mir.. sure, ill try.. wassup?
<darkbluecat> I want to put square corners at xfce@xubuntu 12.10
<darkbluecat> but the selector didn't make changes on the title bar
<darkbluecat> Any ideas?
<secret_ninja> on your windows?
<darkbluecat> yes
<secret_ninja> r u using lightdm?
<darkbluecat> nope, the other one
<darkbluecat> (sorry, im a n00b at this)
<secret_ninja> lemme go grab my dinner, brb
<darkbluecat> okat
<darkbluecat> okay*
<secret_ninja> more /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<secret_ninja> more /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<secret_ninja> ^^^for darkbluecat
<darkbluecat> secret_ninja, I already fixed it!
<darkbluecat> I feel more dumb than earlier
<darkbluecat> ahaha
<secret_ninja> cool. where was the setting?
<darkbluecat> "Window Manager" and "Themes" are different options, And I get confused with the Gnome order
<darkbluecat> And, "Windows manager" was the option.
<secret_ninja> i dont use the gui tools, i try to find the config file and mod it.
<darkbluecat> Im just getting a little bit envolved on Linux Systems
<darkbluecat> and I found easy to use Xubuntu
<secret_ninja> learn so much more that way. but, only worth it if you are not trying to do anything *else* important.
<secret_ninja> most valuable tools to learn to use.. cat, more and grep
<darkbluecat> what are those tools?
<secret_ninja> text based utilities..
<secret_ninja> cat copies a prints a file to the screen. more does the same thing, 1 page at a time and grep is a search tool.
<secret_ninja> im more of a command line type of guy
<darkbluecat> cat, more and grep
<darkbluecat> Im gonna memorize that :3
<secret_ninja> very useful when you are trying to find a setting and don't know where it is...
<phunyguy> Hello, just realizing this now... my hardware volume up/down/mute buttons are not actually doing anything in Xubuntu 13.04 - Any ideas on where to start? I can change the volume via the software slider in the volume notification area icon... just the buttons don't work.  The do however work in regular ubuntu and kubuntu.
<secret_ninja> what buttons dont work?
<secret_ninja> in the application?
<phunyguy> no, hardware buttons on the laptop
<phunyguy> they do nothing :(
<seronis> phunyguy: im in the same position.. well sorta.  touching my volume slider makes the volume setting appear in the taskbar but it doesnt move.. it just 'twitches' like its trying to respond and gives up
<phunyguy> that sounds completely different.  I think I am missing a keymap somewhere
<phunyguy> but the functionality exists by default in k/ubuntu
<phunyguy> it seems the button presses are seen as normal xf86lower/upper type commands....  just gotta figure out what the command line is to raise/lower/mute/unmute
<phunyguy> figured it out... was the same issue I had before... something keeps corrupting ~/.cache/sessions
<phunyguy> :(
<phunyguy> but there is one annoyance.  How can I tell it to unmute the volume if I hit "volume up"?  Currently if I mute, and hit volume up, the hardware itself unmutes (bios controlled maybe?) but pulse is still muted.  If I hit the hardware mute button again, it unmutes pulse, but hardware mutes (bios again!) so it ends up backwards
<phunyguy> so frustrating!!
<cfhowlett> phunyguy, agreed.  Little annoyances like that do provoke the rage response at times
<phunyguy> I want to love XFCE, but it is stuff like this that really starts to wear on me.
<phunyguy> Someone please tell me there is a setting somewhere to change this behavior...
<cfhowlett> phunyguy, it's not in the usual spots one would expect ...
<phunyguy> really all that needs to happen is to unmute pulse on volume up.
<phunyguy> would solve it 100%
<brainwash> phunyguy: never really considered this behavior to be annoying.. but you could add some custom keybindings as a workaround
<phunyguy> brainwash: typically it wouldn't be, but this ThinkPad model hard-mutes with the hardware button, not OS controlled at that point, but the OS adding that one piece could make it SIGNIFICANTLY less annoying.
<phunyguy> so if the mute light is lit on the button, and pulse says it's NOT muted, I still don't get sound.
<phunyguy> so if I hit the mute button again, that MUTES pulse, so I get no sound, but the hardware mute is off.
<rocky> so im trying to wipe my old windows xp cpu clean and install xubuntu what would be the easiest way to go about this job
<rocky> any ideas
<cfhowlett> rocky, normal install, use the complete HDD and format it.
<rocky> and i need either usb or and disk correct or is there a wubi im tring to find a wubi
<rocky> and thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> rocky, be aware wubi is being killed off and for good reason.  IF you have a wubi install, I'd highly recommend you consider dual booting
<cfhowlett> rocky, if your system will support it, I'd go with the USB installation option.  Otherwise, make a boot CD and get happy
<cfhowlett> rocky, you're killing off windows, right?  So you don't need/want wubi ...
<rocky> yea def tired of windows
<cfhowlett> rocky, good.  no wubi.
<cfhowlett> and no dual boot
<rocky> im somewhat a noob i was involved with cpus alot in like 2000 but its been a while
<cfhowlett> rocky, no worries.  sounds like you have an older system.  probably won't support usb.  be aware that lubuntu and xubuntu are both optimized for older/low tech machines.
<rocky> i tried to make it so i can boot from usb in system settings i should change the primary boot drive to usb
<rocky> im pretty sure i have this option
<cfhowlett> rocky, then you're golden.  word of advice: don't download the ISO, use torrent.  and md5sum check before you make the bootable cd/usb
<rocky> you ve been a big help thank you alot man
<cfhowlett> rocky, be safe/have fun
<rocky> yea its all just experementing for fun anyways and seriously you should get the award for best online tech support awesome
<cfhowlett> rocky, *blush*  happy to help
<rocky> last one regular or alternate im on the xubuntu site
<rocky> for download
<cfhowlett> rocky, using 12.04 Long Term Support?  regular
<rocky> yup
<cfhowlett> rocky, cool.  gtg: work
<blackgatonegro> any ubuntu program I can use to replace google reader?
<baizon> blackgatonegro: liferea
<blackgatonegro> and any only thingie?
<blackgatonegro> online
<baizon> blackgatonegro: imho netvibes.com or commafeed.com
<blackgatonegro> what about feedly?
<baizon> blackgatonegro: i didnt like it at all
<baizon> but its my opinion :) you can test it out of course
<blackgatonegro> well, basicaly I am using it as backup
<blackgatonegro> may switch to something else later
<baizon> im using commafeed :)
<baizon> its pretty much like greader :)
<blackgatonegro> I may try The Old Reader just to see what happens
<alex_alex> hello2all
<alex_alex> please,advice. is any way to install apps on non system partion?
<Noskcaj> alex_alex, that is a question you can usk on #ubuntu, many more people are there
<alex_alex> yes, i already asked but with no result till n ow
<koegs> dpkg nows --instdir
<SKYLAKE-10nm> is 3.8.0.23 the latest kernel??
<baizon> SKYLAKE-10nm: https://www.kernel.org/
<baizon> SKYLAKE-10nm: ou you mena the ubuntu one?
<baizon> SKYLAKE-10nm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/linux-image
<SKYLAKE-10nm> yes i know , the the latest stable is 3.9.4 i meant the oficial xubuntu release kernel is 3.8.0.23 or is just me that get that update
<SKYLAKE-10nm> based on my hardware
<SKYLAKE-10nm> because i know that the latest kernels has drop support for lot of old hardware
<baizon> sorry this isnt the last one
<SKYLAKE-10nm> :(
<deckard> hello. Are we to use the terminal for updating xubuntu or is there a gui, the gui does not seem to be easy to find
<baizon> deckard: update-manager :)
<deckard> yes i know but it is hiding from stock xubuntu
<deckard> ahh yes, i find it unticked in main menu
<deckard> i have it now, ty
<deckard> terminal emulator is same as terminal?
<baizon> yes
<deckard> ty
<deckard> how much less resources does xfce use than xubuntu ?
<heoyea> over 9000
<deckard> i r ceiling cats and i can keel u
<deckard> but really, how much faster?
<heoyea> the less u got the faster it goes
<deckard> ty
<heoyea> ur computer that bad?
<deckard> i dont think so i just want the game i run to get the most attention
<deckard> and hopefully this translates into better fps
<deckard> i got go pee
<amerigena> What's the current IM client available by default on Raring?
<knome> amerigena, pidgin
<amerigena> OK. Thanks. I thought that I had read somewhere that it had changed.
<amerigena> Just another detail for the flyer knome. Thank you.
<knome> :)
<amerigena> knome : re this sentence - Ubuntu's circle of friends should be somewhere here - both due to relation to Ubuntu and contributing "circle of friends" idea
<amerigena>  - what exactly do you mean by this? Is this text, or a graphic?
<knome> a graphic
<amerigena> OK.
<knome> also, feel free to take this discussion to -devel
<knome> you'll get better answers there :)
<knome> or not better... but quicker
<xubuntu570> Hello there :)
<Guest89870> Hello there :), Someone can help me to configure x11vnc (I want to improve the screen quality)
<bock> my xubuntu session crashes after a couple if seconds after logging in... what would I do now?
<koegs> bock: check ~/.xsession-errors
<bock> xfce4-volumed-CRITICAL
<koegs> ?
<bock> seems like my pulseaudio is causing this
<bock> but strangely, some programs are auto-starting although I NEVER ticked "save session"
<koegs> bock: you can check ~/.cache/sessions, if there are old sessions saved
<bock> "Log off" now doesn't show "save session" now
<bock> there are a lot of .state files
<bock> seem like moving them away solved my problem
<bock> thanks a lot
<koegs> bock: maybe you can check settings manager -> session and startup, there you can see the autostart applications and you can delete old sessions
<koegs> okay :)
<bock> I did use xfce with gentoo and never had this issue -.-
<bock> that's why I was lost at this stage :)
<bock> got bitcoin by any chance?
<bock> (for a small donation)
<Sysi> those direct log out and such actions actually save session, in the logout dialog you can select not to
<koegs> bock: nope, dont like bitcoin
<jacklk> Hi, how can I enable Java in Firefox? I only know about JRE.
<brainwash> jacklk: install the icedtea-plugin package, if it is missing
<Sysi> and check that it's enabled in firefox settings
<jacklk> brainwash: not seen that before, thanks :D
<jacklk> in the end Google Drive folder upload doesn't even work on Linux unless you install Chrome
<MrElg> gogle drive folder? what is that?
<jacklk> you can upload folders to Google Drive instead of just files
<MrElg> oh, so its some sort of modern rapidshare and megaupload
<jacklk> but you have to install Chrome to be able to use it as the applet that for some reason needs to be installed and it doesn't work on Ubuntu
<jacklk> MrElg: no, it's more of a backup service not file sharing
<MrElg> strange, i believed that google tried to coop with linux nowdays, after the android thingy
<Sysi> haha, android kernel had to be forked from mainline because google made so uncompatible changes
<seronis> is there any way to make commands issued through 'sudo' automatically inherit the aliases of the user typing the command ?
<recon_lap> hi, seems like my session restore is fubar, got a session that when it boots I get none of the window controls like a title bar and sizing border, in another session they are fine. so is there a way to delete saved sessions?
<koegs> recon_lap: take a look at ~/.cache/sessions
<recon_lap> koegs: thx, will do.
<recon_lap> thx, deleted all the files in there and the rouge session is gone :)
<bazhang> the rogue one too, I hope
<recon_lap> anyone able to paste me a default copy of a mySQL 5.5 /etc/my.cnf file? I seem to have lost mine?
<recon_lap> never mind. dont think it matters. the problem appears to lie elsewhere
<recon_lap1> right , looks like it was the /etc/mysql/my.cnf that got overwritten
<xubuntu619> hi
<th3pr0ph3t> a small problem with xubuntu: It is impossible to log in without a mouse if the last user had no password and the desired user requires one (the tab key does not jump from user list to password field).
<holstein> th3pr0ph3t: you mean, with the greeter?
<th3pr0ph3t> yes
<holstein> i probably personally wouldnt think i would need x if i didnt have a mouse.. i would probably try other greeters and see if one works as you need "out of the box"
<holstein> otherwise, that might be arguably a bug.. maybe more like a wishlist thing that would be challenging to get "fixed"
<th3pr0ph3t> I believe usability issues must be taken in consideration (not that I need it fixed right now)
<holstein> th3pr0ph3t: sure.. im just stating what is realistic, and i dont know that folks upstream will consider that "broken" or not.. though, filling a bug is a great place to start
<th3pr0ph3t> where's do I report that, holstein ? launchpad?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> !bug | juanxu
<ubottu> juanxu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> ^^ thats where i would start, though, i would look also upstream at the greeter
<juanxu> er... I'm sorry I just tried again and it turns out that you can log in if you press enter instead of space to choose a user. So there's no bug and no accessibility problem :$
<holstein> juanxu: enjoy!..
<juanxu> in other words, nevermind ^^
<goddard> how can i install without a cd drive?
<TheSheep> !install | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<goddard> is that last link telling me how to do it from a windows machine haha
<goddard> i dont own a windows machine and the drive is blank
<goddard> i have an ubuntu machine though
<goddard> can i boot from my laptops hard drive haha
<goddard> or cd drive
<knome> goddard, you can create a bootable usb disk from ubuntu
<genii> You could also turn your existing box temporarily into a pxe server and do it that way
<goddard> genii: i think i am gonna need to do the PXE thing is it hard?
<holstein> goddard: do you have a USB stick? if so, i would just use unetbootin
<holstein> !pxe
<genii> goddard: It's not as simple as making a USB to boot from, and then you need to revert the changes you made to the host box after. I used to use this a guide: https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is pretty busy
<santiagoward2000> Hi! I'm using compiz with metacity on xubuntu 13.04. When a window opens maximized, I can't click on the title bar. When I click on it, it's like clicking on whatever is below it. I can work around it by unmaximizing or minimizing the window, then when I maximize it again it works correctly. This happens when I use a metacity theme. If I leave the default decorations, it works correctly. Any ideas? Thanks!
<holstein> santiagoward2000: can you just not use compiz?
<santiagoward2000> well, yes, i could, but i wanted to use it
<holstein> santiagoward2000: i would say, if you can just not use it, that will be the mest.. its not really supported in xubuntu, and the changes to it are made for unity.. and i would expect "issues" often
<holstein> best*
<santiagoward2000> oh... ok
<secret_ninja> ehllo.
<secret_ninja> anybody here?
<th0r> No
<secret_ninja> aight..;)
<secret_ninja> i have a 13.04 question.. i have chosen at some point to 'save desktop' or something, during system restart..
<secret_ninja> gets a little wierd.. i have narrowed down a term session that starts up, when i shut down that term session, x restarts immediately.
<secret_ninja> or, ldm, or xfce.. i go back to a login screen
<secret_ninja> wierd, right?
<xubuntu922> why can i use netflix
<xubuntu922> cant
<xubuntu922> please help
<Unit193> !netflix | xubuntu922
<ubottu> xubuntu922: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<xubuntu100> why i cant use netflix on the ubuntu 13.04
<Unit193> Please see the links from the bot...
#xubuntu 2013-06-01
<xubuntu100> I have tried to do the sudo command and it keeps telling me to check my internet connection
<xubuntu100> please help
<secret_ninja> ill try to help.
<secret_ninja> have you tried to sudo su and run the command manually?
<holstein> xubuntu100: just remember, nothing is preventing netflix from allowing you to run netflix on ubuntu
<holstein> there are ways to use it..
<holstein> as Unit193 gave you..
<holstein> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<xubuntu100> i have tried to sudo command and it tells me to checfk my internet connection
<holstein> xubuntu100: its a work around.. it doesnt have to work
<Unit193> Did you try checking it from the command line?  dig google.com  ping google.com, etc?
<xubuntu100> what do you mean it
<holstein> xubuntu100: what do i do? i just have a roku box
<holstein> xubuntu100: i also run it on an android device..
<holstein> xubuntu100: i would use netflix where they say you can, and its supported.. otherwise, its going to be a work around getting it running on somehting that its not supported on
<xubuntu100> i tried yesterday to do it but it was asking for the persons code who installed it my computer he told me to re install on computer and it today its saying in the to check my internet
<xubuntu100> on the command
<holstein> xubuntu100: again, its not supported, so you'll need to just fiddle with it til it works
<xubuntu100> im new to this
<holstein> i would just search and see what there is
<holstein> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/how-to-get-netflix-streaming-on-ubuntu-1210/4019
<holstein> xubuntu100: i understand, and what you are trying to do is not only not trivial, or easy for a newcomer, but totally unsupported
<holstein> xubuntu100: make sure you let netlix know that you would appreciate them supporting the operating system you are using, and try remvoving all your settings and configs, and redo the setup
<th3pr0ph3t> ah... Netflix. I use a virtualbox instead of the compholio wine version because I get black screen all the time.
<th3pr0ph3t> And I don't reboot on windows because in windows only 2 of the 5.1 speakers have sound :/
<th3pr0ph3t> So, it works better on linux even with emulation ;)
<croppa> my volume control button has gone missing off the top panel. How can I get it back?
<croppa> I am using 13.04
<Deepfriedice> croppa, If you're still here:
<Deepfriedice> Volume control is provided by the deamon "xfce4-volumed" and shown on the "Indicator Plugin".
<Deepfriedice> To add "Indicator Plugin" right click on the top panel > Panel > Panel Preferences > Items. Now check if there is a "Indicator Plugin" If not, click the plus icon, then select "Indicator Plugin" and click add.
<Deepfriedice> You can check if "xfce4-volumed" is running in the task manager, To restart it, press alt+F2 then enter "xfce4-volumed" without the quotes and hit run.
<croppa> Deepfriedice: Thank you very much. That worked . Somehow I must have deleted the indicator plugin.
<Deepfriedice> No problem, sorry for not checking earlier.
<croppa> Thats OK You are a great help
<croppa> That is one of the many things I like about the Linux community
<Deepfriedice> Yeah, It's amazing the stuff people have helped me with.
<Xonusil> опа 13 вышла уже а я только только обновился до 12
<Xonusil> Всем привет
<Xonusil> ;-)
<Xonusil> Только стал интересоваться данной ОС
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dixoncidre> hello
<dixoncidre> I have a question related to ubuntu 13.04 which i can't seem to get it working right on my machine because it fails to install the graphic drivers. Ill create a post for this soon just thought someone may be able to help me on the spot because he might have had the same problem
<dixoncidre> i have an old ati radeon x700 pro grafik card.. okay thats very old but i never had any problems with it and windows7 run very smooth with it now
<dixoncidre> i have converted to ubuntu 13.04 version but it is sooo lagging and slow it really isn't an enjoyable experience for me really so i checked an there are no graphic driver installed for my grafic card and by browsing this forum I believe this is the reason why Ubuntu is not working correctly. Well I sure went through any thread here about thsi problem and the wiki and tried really anything to get it to work manuall installation 
<dixoncidre> hat the amd homepage (linux version) fails to install because 'its not compatible' ??
<Deepfriedice> Yeah, Old ATI graphics cards are basicaly a "no-go" on Linux.
<dixoncidre> the repositories install well it downloads and installs the drivers but.. when i try to set the xorg.conf file (which was non existant to begin with) it says there are no suitebal adapters to be found
<Deepfriedice> yeah.
<dixoncidre> and when i reebot well i can login normally but all i get is a blank screen
<dixoncidre> ouch.. is that so ?
<dixoncidre> dammit
<Deepfriedice> If you make a post on the fourum someone might be able to help you to some degree, but I would have high expectations.
<dixoncidre> i dont want to be stuck with windows
<Deepfriedice> Sorry.
<dixoncidre> ahww okay thank you deepfrieedice
<dixoncidre> just out of curiosity why is it that the 12.04 installation wont even load ?
<dixoncidre> ohh and maybe i have a grapics chip on my mainboard.. it's nvidia you think i might have more succes trying that one ?
<Deepfriedice> Yes, that sounds better. But first look at this, it sounds a bit more hopeful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<dixoncidre> ive already been to that site
<dixoncidre> if X server does not start with driver "Ati" (first boot) change it to "vesa" and then follow the instructions on BinaryDriverHowto. On some manufacturer's cards (I think Abit, a red card) openGL doesn't work, gdb says crash happens in the driver.
<dixoncidre> well my card is red.. soo still how to i change it to vesa ?
<dixoncidre> plus i followed the tutorial on binarydriverhowto
<dixoncidre> didnt work but maybe because i didnt change it to vesa first *fingerscrossed* ?
<Deepfriedice> I have no idea. Sorry that I can't help more.
<dixoncidre> no no dont worry you already helped me out more than i could actually hope for thank you so much !!
<dixoncidre> you really gave me new perspective on how it might work if i switch to my crappy nvidea chip :P
<dixoncidre> just for the future if i were to get a new system.. which grafic card works better with linux because i actually like ATI
<Deepfriedice> New AMD("ATI") is fine, but Nvidia is a better bet under Linux.
<Deepfriedice> Intel Graphics will work flawlessly though.
<xubuntu123> hello, i write from italy, can j install xubuntu 13.04 on computer pentium4 with 256 MByte RAM + vga radeon 9000. thanks for the respons
<knome> xubuntu123, that's a bit too little ram. i would suggest looking at other options, starting from lubuntu
<xubuntu123> thanks, i am starting form lubuntu. bye
<neorosbob> HI all, I'm stuck with a static route issue on a bonded interface. Can anyone see what I am missing here? http://pastebin.com/EZJtWwtY
<secret_ninja> #mir
<neorosbob> HI all, I'm stuck with a static route issue on a bonded interface. Can anyone see what I am missing here? http://pastebin.com/EZJtWwtY
<holstein> neorosbob: i would seek help in other potentially more busy/helpful venues.. that issue is not xubuntu specific
<secret_ninja> neorosbob: whats the problem?
<secret_ninja> lemme look
<secret_ninja> just saw link
<secret_ninja> way past me
<holstein> its more a question for a server channel.. #ubuntu-server, though its slow in there.. its not something typical for a desktop operating system.. its not XFCE or xubuntu specific
<timbermaniac> secret_ninja: I'm going to ask a dumb question, but in the first configuration, you're not able to reach .82 or .83?
<timbermaniac> I mean neorosbob
<luk01> I managed to boot Xubuntu 12.10 from a btrfs-converted ext4 root filesystem, I can give you info, if you wish.
<holstein> luk01: who info on what?
<luk01> I thought if anyone wants to do the same, I can help.
<bekks> luk01: Then submit your knowledge in a wiki article please :)
<luk01> bekks: I'd like to add a section in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs but at the top I see that I cannot edit the page
<luk01> thanks for the idea though
<luk01> I'll definitely apply it to other things that I learn
<holstein> luk01: do you see "login to edit"? or are you having login issues?
<luk01> I just registered and logged in
<holstein> luk01: do you see "edit" when logged in? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation ?
<luk01> I see "Pagina non alterabile" which means "Non-alterable page"
<luk01> Next to it, I see Page History and Allegati (attachments)
<holstein> luk01: you can read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide ..or ask upstream, or ask someone else to edit it.. i can edit it
<luk01> Ok, I am writing
<bekks> luk01: you could create another article.
<luk01> holstein: would you be so kind to edit it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723753/ Thanks!
<luk01> bekks: I'm not allowed to create a page
<bekks> luk01: You can create one in the community area I guess :)
<luk01> No, it says "Non è consentito modificare questa pagina." which means that
<holstein> luk01: where do you want that to go?
<holstein> luk01: under "managing" ?
<holstein> what is it called?
<holstein> converting to btrfs from ext4 ?
<luk01> in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs in a new section called Converting Ubuntu 12.10 ext4 root filesystem
<luk01> I haven't tested it on other versions
<holstein> luk01: what do you want me to add? where?
<holstein> luk01: i'll do it, but you must understand, i know only what i know about btrfs.. which is, it hasnt worked for me in testing, so i dont use it
<holstein> luk01: try and give me specifics about where you want it to be
<holstein> and what you want it to be called
<holstein> i'll call it "Converting Ubuntu 12.10 ext4 root filesystem"
<holstein> and put it under? a new heading?
<luk01> Sure, I understand it.
<luk01> Under a new heading, between current points 4 and 5
<luk01> It would be new point 5
<luk01> at the same level as "Install as Root on earlier versions" and "Managing Btrfs"
<holstein> luk01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<holstein> luk01: we go to #ot channel to discuss, if necessary
<luk01> holstein: thank you! Yes, please join #ot
<luk01> I'll ask here: please, make consecutive lines appear as separate lines
<luk01> for example, "# # Check the filesystem for errors. # fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1" this is made up of 2 lines in the original, please separate them
<luk01> thanks
<luk01> I do not know the wiki markup syntax, so I thought a single newline would have been sufficient
<luk01> :p
<luk01> holstein: ^^
<holstein> luk01: sure.. but, now im looking at commands, and determing what is what.. and i dont know *anything* about btrfs
<holstein> so, i'll just edit it. and you /join #xubuntu-offtopic ..not #ot
<luk01> holstein: I do, feel free to ask me everything
<_Dirk_> anyone home?
<knome> !anyone | _Dirk_
<ubottu> _Dirk_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<_Dirk_> lol
<_Dirk_> ok so i just put xubuntu on my machine thru ubuntu via the terminal tasksel... and everything worked fine... now i'm trying to install the auido editing suite and it's giving me xserver-xorg					install tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<_Dirk_> can i run sudo apt-get Audio recording and editing suite
<_Dirk_> instead?
<_Dirk_> this room is a graveyard
<knome> !patience | _Dirk_
<ubottu> _Dirk_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> _Dirk_: there is no application by that name
<_Dirk_> are you both bots?
<holstein> _Dirk_: there are ubuntutsudio meta packages.. open a package manager and search for ubuntustudio, or search for just the applications you want
<holstein> _Dirk_: sudo apt-get install audacity for exmaple
<knome> _Dirk_, guess.
<holstein> !volunteers | _Dirk_
<ubottu> _Dirk_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<_Dirk_> id ask in #ubuntu where ive been getting quick reliable responses but, i know someone will just say "xubuntu isnt the platform for this room go to the #Xubuntu rooms"
<holstein> _Dirk_: what are you searching for?
<holstein> _Dirk_: here is a quick and reliable answer from a volunteer who is a member of the ubuntustudio team
<_Dirk_> well i'm not being rude, sorry if i'm coming accrosed that way;.... i'm just hyper today
<holstein> _Dirk_: search for "ubuntustudio" in a package manager, and read carefully the information about the meta packages
<holstein> _Dirk_: what are you looking for?
<holstein> _Dirk_: as an audio professional using linux, and a member of the ubuntustudio team, i suggest insatlling audacity and starting there
<holstein> most of the applications in the larger ubuntustudio metapackges use and require JACK audio.. and JACK is not trivial to setup.. nor necessary for most casual audio tasks
<_Dirk_> im want to try this audio suite that ubuntu offers... i don't really like audacity but if it comes down to it i'll just find something on the software center. i just want to explore this audio suite distro
<holstein> _Dirk_: to specifically answer your question .. the command "sudo apt-get Audio recording and editing suite" is not a command.. its a mistake.. it will not do anything
<holstein> _Dirk_: you can use the ubuntustudio live CD and explore all you want.. otherwise, eleborate as to what you want/need, or search for "ubuntustudio" in a package manager and decide for yourself..
<holstein> i suggest using the live CD to see what JACK is like, and if you want/need it.. or all the applications in the suite of audio applications
<_Dirk_> i was going to try the dynebolic-3.0.0- distro does anyone anything about it?
<holstein> _Dirk_: i have used it.. its ot in this channel.. its out of date.. the software in ubuntustudio live will be quite similar, just up to date version of it
<knome> _Dirk_, this isn't really the channel to ask about that.
<holstein> versions*
<holstein> also, if has the JACK requirement.. which again, you likely dont need..
<_Dirk_> well i put xubuntu on my machine because video is lagging in ubuntu so i was hopeing that a lighter distro would solve that problem, but unfortanatly it hasn't... my pci video card stopped working and my the video card on the motherboard is super old
<holstein> !nomodeset | _Dirk_
<ubottu> _Dirk_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_Dirk_> what exactly is jack. and what are the system requirements?
<holstein> or, force the vesa driver.. might be a nice option..
<holstein> _Dirk_: supported hardware.. bascially is the requirement
<holstein> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-29 (raring), package size 105 kB, installed size 458 kB
<holstein> hmmm. thats not it
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<_Dirk_> what is vesa driver?
<holstein> _Dirk_: a driver that would be more approprieat for the hardware you mentioned above that you are having trouble with.. the older grahpics card
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63264/unsupported-video-chipset-how-do-i-force-low-graphics-mode
<_Dirk_> should i google it or can i get it thru terminal, or ?
<holstein> _Dirk_: you have it.. its a matter of configuring... and the link above is an option.. or the one above that
<_Dirk_> ok well i opened all those links in different tabs..... so i'll come back after i read up on this stuff
<_Dirk_> by the way, thanx for the help guys
<xubuntu444> Hello!
<xubuntu444> I need help!
<th0r> xubuntu444: let me get out my crystal ball and solve that for you
<xubuntu444> My xubuntu has problem about screen position (ATI RADEON 9550) after dual boot. How can i resolve that?
<xubuntu444> Driver are "OPEN" type
<xubuntu444> ...
<taza> Ugh. Looks like my computer isn't supported by anything.
<taza> It uses a Pentium M
<Noskcaj> taza, ask on lubuntu, i think they have fake-PAE now
<taza> Ugh, I'll ask on #debian
<taza> This is a problem I don't want to fight with.
<secret_ninja> anybody know the mir dev channel name?
<xubuntu273> Hello everyone! Could any of you help me boot directly to my desktop in Xubuntu?
<Noskcaj> secret_ninja, ask on #ubuntu-devel
<Noskcaj> xubuntu273, not quite sure what you mean
<xubuntu273> I'm looking to use this system as a headless server and use TeamViewer to access and control it remotely, so I need to skip the login prompt on startup and autostart TeamViewer.
<Noskcaj> xubuntu273, http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ should work, look at question 7
<xubuntu273> Awesome, thanks so much!
#xubuntu 2013-06-02
<amagee> Hey i've recently upgraded to ubuntu 13.04 using xubuntu-desktop and now whenever I log in to an xfce or xubuntu session, I get spontaneously logged out within about 30 seconds or a few clicks. Any ideas how to debug and fix this? I'm having to resort to using unity!
<_Dirk_> ubuntu webiste suggested that if i have 1gig of ram or less to set the permiters of separate partition for virtual memory, called the swap from 60 to 10....  my comp was a little sluggish before (video wouldskip and lag) so i did change the perimiters as suggested and my machine was almost at a standstill (barely able to open the terminal to change the settings back).....   when i changed them i just for shits changed it to 80 and 
<bazhang> no cursing _Dirk_
<_Dirk_> i rebooted and changed the perimeters to 95, rebooted and video doesn't lag at all... my machine runs more efficently doing the opposite of what ubuntu suggested... does anyone know why?
<xubuntu444> i am new to the xubuntu system im trying to get my netflix to work on my comp and it wont run
<bazhang> http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/   xubuntu444
<_Dirk_> nobody?
<bazhang> patience _Dirk_
<_Dirk_> sorry i'm used to the ubuntu room where i guess more people hang out or, something
<_Dirk_> i'm not finding my answer on google
<bullgard4> _Dirk_: I do not know what "permiters" are.
<_Dirk_> parameters... spelling
<bullgard4> _Dirk_: Still I do not understand your problem fully. Try to tell precisely what Ubuntu suggested and how you measured sluggishness.
<xubuntu444> google suck when you are looking up something for ubuntu
<bullgard4> xubuntu444: hahaha
<_Dirk_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724975/.... the directions i followed
<xubuntu444> because have been looking on how to get my netflix to play on my comp for 3 days and still no success to get netflix to play
<xubuntu444> i have tried to get it to work with the compholio thing and still nothing\
<_Dirk_> i cant get any comedy central videos to play either... youtube works does it for u?
<xubuntu444> yeah but i dont want to watch you tube all the time
<xubuntu444> is there another thing like netflix besides
<xubuntu444> youtube
<holstein> _Dirk_: nothing about your swap file size or settings with make your graphics card better, or better supported, or "faster"
<_Dirk_> ya me niether i was just asking because i'm having sorta the same problem... everything else plays but can't watch the dailyshow (SUX!!) ... ya there is crackle, hulu, a bunch
<holstein> _Dirk_: if you have older hardware, you might not be able to do so
<holstein> i usually try the actual google chrome browser.. not chromium.. as a troubleshooting step.. that is the only way to get the current flash in linux
<_Dirk_> HOLSTEIN.... ya but from what i gathered it was supposed to free up some ram to allow programs to run better...
<holstein> _Dirk_: no.. thats not the issue you are having
<_Dirk_> linux and flash clash... HTML%
<_Dirk_> HTML5
<_Dirk_> HOLSTEIN... well i'm not sure what is going on then, but my comp is diffinatly running better... i swtched to xubuntu in hopes of getting rid of some of the lag but it didn't work...
<_Dirk_> sorry i should have said that i switched from ubuntu to xubuntu
<holstein> _Dirk_: xubuntu is not going to make your hardware any faster
<_Dirk_> i was thinking a lighter distro might help
<holstein> xfce and lxde can use less resources, and make things seem more responsive, but it doesnt make your hardware any different
<holstein> xubuntu444: netflix doesnt officially support linux or ubuntu
<holstein> !netflix | xubuntu444 this is how you do it.. and its a hack
<ubottu> xubuntu444 this is how you do it.. and its a hack: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<_Dirk_> i even debated putting puppy or Lubuntu but those are to striped down for me
<holstein> _Dirk_: puppy is not a distro that you install.. lubuntu still has access to the repos and the normal ubuntu user base for support
<bazhang> video lag wont be helped by that
<_Dirk_> ya i figured that out by trying it... the ubuntu room suggested it
<holstein> _Dirk_: the graphics hardware support will not be "better" by changing DE's. or distros
<holstein> _Dirk_: how did the vesa driver work?
<holstein> _Dirk_: i must have missed where you linked your hardware information.. what device are you using? what operation system? 13.04? 32bit?
<_Dirk_> i didnt mess with the versa driver, if i did i don't remember doing it... give me a minute and i'll my hardware 411
<holstein> _Dirk_: trying a different graphics driver *will* effect the issues you are trying to address. the vesa driver is a graphics driver i use, and suggest using for troubleshooting purposes
<_Dirk_> i used wubi to install ubuntu 12.04, upgraded to 12.10 and swithced to xubuntu desktop... http://imagebin.org/259889
<holstein> !nvidia | _Dirk_
<ubottu> _Dirk_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^^ thats what i refer to
<_Dirk_> how do i trouble shoot and go about installing that versa driver? my graphics card stopped working so i'm using my internal graphics on my motherboard which is extremely old
<holstein> _Dirk_: as i said, the vesa driver is installed. you just configure it
<_Dirk_> how?
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63264/unsupported-video-chipset-how-do-i-force-low-graphics-mode
<holstein> ^^ thats the link with a sample xorg.conf
<holstein> _Dirk_: you are not going to be able to solve this with software though... thats likely the issue
<_Dirk_> i'm using my optimus s sprint phone to connect to the internet so my connection speed is rediculas slow 11m/s
<holstein> _Dirk_: what would i do? get a better graphics card at a charity shop for cheap
<holstein> or, i would not have expectations of running a modern operating system on older hardware.. or i would run what operating system supports the hardware
<_Dirk_> after i paste what is says into the gnu nano File: /etc/X11/xorg.conf      ........ what do i do next.. i pressed enter but it doesn't do anything
<holstein> _Dirk_: this is *not* going to help you.. but this is how
<_Dirk_> which is what? which operating system do you suggest?
<holstein> _Dirk_: you make an xorg.conf for *your* system, and put it in place at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> _Dirk_: whatever operating system supports that hardware
<holstein> _Dirk_: i dont have that hardware.. but i have machines that are newer that have hardware that is not well supported in linux
<holstein> i do not watch youtube on them.. they either dont run X, or i use them for specific tasks that work for what they can do
<holstein> _Dirk_: you will not download any moder operating system, from anyone that will make that machine run like a new machine
<_Dirk_> before my video card stopped working i made flash animations but i was running windows xp... i reinstalled windows and got fed up with trying to find the drivers to get sound so i made the switch to ubuntu about 3 days ago and i love it ... i'm never going back
<holstein> _Dirk_: cool.. then, consider the other option.. i got a card at a chartiy shop for $10 us.. works great with the newer nvidia drivers i linked above
<_Dirk_> in 2001 this machine was top of the line... why can't i just run my machine like people did in the 90's
<_Dirk_> ten bux is pretty cheap i can swing that
<holstein> _Dirk_: i think if you were to install windows 2000 on there, you would find the driver support great..
<holstein> you *can* run your machine like folks did in the 90's.. but you wont get to the web that we have now with it, and run all the latest whizz-bang stuff
<amagee> -ChanServ- [#xubuntu] Welcome to #xubuntu. This channel is logged. <--- where?
<elfy> amagee: at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<amagee> ah cool, thanks
<elfy> welcome
<xubuntu328> so i trust xubuntu should be fine on a samsung n145 plus 10.1" ?
<flux242> I have xubuntu 12.04 on samsung n10. It's kinda slow
<xubuntu328> is it an atom processor with 1gb ram?
<xubuntu328> I'll remove everything i dont need ofc
<flux242> xubuntu328: no, you'll still have lots of crap installed
<flux242> like you cannot remove zeitgeist without removing catfish
<xubuntu328> this pcf will just be used to read the news, listen to music, and chat while im on the toilet
<cfhowlett> xubuntu328, TMI ...
<xubuntu328> I'll see if im going to try out lubuntu too
<xubuntu328> sry :P
<flux242> xp works better with this hw
<xubuntu328> it came with windows 7
<xubuntu328> this n145 p
<flux242> xubuntu328: I've written a short article about minimal xubuntu installation.
<xubuntu328> Would you kindly msg me it? :)
<flux242> flux242.blogspot.com Should be the second link from the beginning
<xubuntu328> thanks alot
<xubuntu328> Well hdd space is no problem, its the ram and cpu usage im worrying about
<flux242> the less processes you have running the faster the system
<xubuntu328> exactly
<xubuntu328> and more battery time
<flux242> that's what minimal system offers
<flux242> battery live is pretty bad with ubuntu I must say
<xubuntu328> Yep, i took a quick a look at the guide
<flux242> even with all the hacks I've added
<xubuntu328> most likely will try it
<xubuntu328> I<ve got another much better laptop, so this is just for fun :)
<xubuntu328> and normally i use a desktop
<flux242> win7 works approximately 1 hour longer than ubunty with the same hw.
<flux242> simply surfing
<pepijn___> I created a 30gb partition on my 16gb disk for Windows 8 and am now installing xubuntu with the "alongside windows 8" opeion. what will this do with regard to disk layout?
<pepijn___> I wanted to give another 30gb to xubuntu and have the rest for files and stuff
<cfhowlett> pepijn___, it will install ubuntu to the new partition and, ideally, create a grub menu for you to select an OS on bootup
<cfhowlett> pepijn___, wait, what
<pepijn___> What I hope it's *not* doing now is resizing the windows partition or puting ubuntu in a iso file
<pepijn___> 160gb
<cfhowlett> pepijn___, you created a 30 g partition on a 16 g disk?
<pepijn___> missed a zero ;)
<pepijn___> cfhowlett: what is "the new partition" in this case?
<cfhowlett> pepijn___, ok.  but you WILL need to resize your windows partition so you can use the empty partition for ubuntu.  by default, windows owns the whole HDD.
<pepijn___> My windows install is not default, it lives on a 3gb partition currently, with the rest of the disk unalocated
<pepijn___> 30
<cfhowlett> pepijn___, you really don't like 0, do you.  OK, creating a partition from unallocated space will NOT resize your windows partition.
<pepijn___> I know, but the point is that I did not tell xubuntu what to do. It just went ahead and did something
<elfy> then you should have used Something Else which is the manual partition setup method
<pepijn___> so if it created a new partition in the unalocated space, all is good
<pepijn___> if it did something bad to my windows partition, that's not good
<ntzrmtthihu777> gonna be a noobish question, but how can you tell if your cpu is overclocked? reason I ask is I have the cpufreq-plugin on my dash and it tops out at 2.8ghz, so I'm curious if the scaling of the cpu is due to over/undeclocking or if I can still push it harder.
<elfy> if you used 'alongside' then it will be trying shrink as far as I know
<elfy> pepijn___: ^^
<pepijn___> \:(
<pepijn___> ok, i'll need to fix that :(
<ntzrmtthihu777> pepijn___: which is why wizards should be avoided XD
<pepijn___> nah, wizards should explain what they are going to do
<elfy> pepijn___: do NOT just turn it off
<pepijn___> I'd rather have a wizard than do teh whole arch linux thing again
<pepijn___> elfy: no, I'll just let it do its thing and then fix everything  :/
<elfy> pepijn___: installing from something else is easy if you understand partitions :)
<elfy> pepijn___: good :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> iirc it does, but arch *does* have a wizard, of sorts. its not like you're compiling your distro from source XD
<elfy> sorry cfhowlett - looked like I was barging in :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> elfy: yep, I always use something else, keeps my separate $HOME partition safe
<pepijn___> I definitelly should have clicked something else :/
<elfy> yep
<elfy> used to be called Manual or something like that
<ntzrmtthihu777> pepijn___: ah well, you live and learn. count this off as a lesson. you can take a cab, but they may take a longer route for a better fair. drive yourself :D
<cfhowlett> elfy, no worries.  always glad to have a 2nd opinion
 * elfy too 
<pepijn___> itactually did install in the empty space on the disk
<pepijn___> better than expected :)
<pepijn___> but I'd like to shrink that space and I can't boot from the usb drive anymore
<elfy> that's not what I expect to happen if you choose install alongside - though it suits you
<pepijn___> Üse of uninitiated value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf.pm
<pepijn___> that's the last message when I press ESC during the spinning thing while it boots
<elfy> you tried again I assume?
<pepijn___> yes
<elfy> no idea I'm afraid - though it's the type of thing I'd not waste time on and just redo the image on the drive
<pepijn___> :)
 * elfy is a pragmatist 
<pepijn___> weird, on the installed system it pops up a bedcomf window
<pepijn___> or rather it flashes and disappears again
<pepijn___> what is a good fs type to use for sharing stuff between windows and linux?
<pepijn___> I hope the answer is not FAT, but maybe that's still the case
<elfy> to share between them I'd use ntfs
<pepijn___> ok, xubuntu can write ntfs in a stable manner nowadays?
<pepijn___> I havn't used windows in a long time, so it used to be that ntfs was read-only or at least not very stable.
<kos_tom> hello
<kos_tom> has the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1055810 been fixed ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055810 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Cannot create keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kos_tom> I've just switched from Xubuntu 12.04 to 13.04, and this bug is horribly annoying.
<bekks> kos_tom: The status of the bug (as can be seen in your link) indicates it hasnt been fixed yet.
<kos_tom> the problem is fixed upstream by http://git.xfce.org/xfce/libxfce4ui/commit/?id=9dfbc906f89601f145557fe6846e9ad44a8e9e22 apparently
<kos_tom> wouldn't it be possible to backport this patch into Xubuntu packages?
<bekks> kos_tom: You could add that as a comment to the bug, so the maintainer doesnt have to search for that again once the bug is assigned.
<kos_tom> also, I'm affected by a strange bug
<kos_tom> at the graphical login prompt
<kos_tom> if I type with the internal keyboard of the laptop, I get the proper keyboard layout (i.e french azerty for me), but when I type with the USB external keyboard, I get a wrong layout (qwerty)
<kos_tom> *however*, as soon as I've typed *one* character with the internal laptop keyboard, then the USB external keyboard has the correct layout
<kos_tom> ok, after rebuilding the libxfce4-ui package with the patch I pointed, the first problem is fixed.
<kos_tom> an idea for the second bug?
<kos_tom> bekks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1055810/comments/15
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055810 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Cannot create keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bekks> kos_tom: Perfect :) That saves a lot of time for the maintainer :)
<kos_tom> bekks: I've also attached the backported patch I've done.
<kos_tom> now, any idea for the second problem I exposed?
<xubuntu087> I recently switched from unity to xfce4. How can I get a zoom plugin for xfce just like ccsm provides for unity?
<je_day> Hi there. I am setting up small home media server with xubuntu.  What software I should install?
<je_day> Anybody?
<je_day> LNCP:  Hi there. I am setting up small home media server with xubuntu.  What software I should install?
<LNCP> je_day: Never done home media stuff before, sorry.
<je_day> Ok thx
<je_day> anyway
<je_day> LNCP:  do you have any idea who is the pro there?
<LNCP> No. You generally just wait for someone to respond instead of questioning people directly.
<je_day> OK, It's my first time in this type of communities so thanks you for support.
<pleia2> je_day: it really depends on what you're trying to do :) music? movies? audio? what outputs?
<pleia2> the folks in #ubuntu-mythtv know a lot though, they have a whole ubuntu-based distro around it (based on 12.04)
<pleia2> that's very tv-focused though
<je_day> pleia2:  All kind of media but mostly movies
<pleia2> is it connected to a tv, or just a file server serving media via dlna or something?
<je_day> second type
<pleia2> I have a "media server" but all it does is serve the media, my tv has native dlna so it can see it on the network
<pleia2> I use mediatomb
<pleia2> it's not great, but it works
<je_day> got it
<je_day> How do subtitles work with it?
<pleia2> I don't know
<pleia2> they have a channel at #mediatomb though
<je_day> ok
<Sysi> that's just for dlna, if you want for example windows shares you'll need samba
<je_day> My xubuntu setup endend and goona restart. Thx for support. Maybe i will be back.
<dbb> hi all - I have a really dump question.. I have a VM running and the date is out of sync by 20 hours due to downtime.. the Date and Time pref says synch automatically, but its clearlynow.. when I tried ntpdate it says "no servers can be used" and exits
<dbb> what to do?
<dbb> s/dump/dumb/
<dbb> clearly not...
<pleia2> dbb: the ntpdate command requires you to specify a server
<dbb> suggestion for a server name?
<pleia2> could use one of the ubuntu ones, like 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<dbb> why is it not synching do you think?
<pleia2> (they are 0-3)
<dbb> thx
<pleia2> ntp is running?
<dbb> ps aux | grep ntp     perhaps
<dbb> yeah nothing
<pleia2> so in order for it to keep time, you need a service running that does that
<pleia2> the most common one is ntp
<pleia2> (that's the package name)
<pleia2> so if you install that, you should be good :)
<dbb> sure .. makes sense.. I naivley thought that checking the Accesories box to auto synch would take care of it all
<pleia2> I don't really know what that does
<dbb> time is one of those things on Linux that is so dense that it makes me want to just skip the whole topic
<dbb> personally
<dbb> sudo apt-get install ntp => ntp is already at the newest version
<pleia2> so when I select "keep syncronized with internet servers" I get a warning saying ntp is not installed
<dbb> see!
<pleia2> you need to install it
<dbb> didnt I just try that above?
<pleia2> sorry, I just read that
<pleia2> please be patient, I'm a volunteer and I'm trying to help :(
<dbb> np
<pleia2> so type this: service ntp start
<dbb> I drank coffee - I am typing fast ;-)
<pleia2> err: sudo service ntp start
<dbb> trying...
<dbb> ooohhh ahhhhh
<dbb> why that was not already going.. no clue.. but that appeared to do something
<pleia2> not sure, maybe it crashed or something?
<dbb> yeah - fyi what I do with this VM is move it back and forth with me where I go to work
<dbb> so its off then on on differrnt VirtualBox hosts
<dbb> ok, I'll check back on it later.. thx!
<pleia2> sure, good luck
<dbb> XUbuntu is working really well for me.. general thx for that too
<xubuntu252> hello guys
<xubuntu252> im new here
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu252> im about to try for the first time xubuntu
<xubuntu252> but
<pleia2> :)
<xubuntu252> can i install it from a flash drive instead from a cd?
<pleia2> yes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<xubuntu252> thanks a lot
<xubuntu252> i thought i need to convert the iso into something, thanks again
<xubuntu795> hello one last question, where can i download usb creator directly? i just installed from an old cd ubuntu 8.04 but cannot update thats why i downloaded xubuntu iso and i need to install it from a flash drive, you send me a tutorial but the only way i found to download usb creator doesnt work for me because this version is no longer supported in repositories
<xubuntu795> in synaptic
<Unit193> usb-creator-gtk is the real name of the application, but if it doesn't work you can use unetbootin or dd.
<xubuntu795> thanks ill try the other two i only found how to install the first one by synaptic or ubuntu software center and i cant access none of them
<xubuntu795> thanks a lot it finally works good luck, bye
<zephyr> Panicking: I just attempted to install Windows 7 onto a separate partition but somehow ended up deleting my /home partition!  Could someone please help me out?  How can I restore that partition and its data?
<Unit193> !testdisk
<Unit193> Well, testdisk is what I'd run to for that.
<zephyr> Unit193, run it to analyze for lost partitions?
<Unit193> See if you can get anything out of it, yeah.  There are other options too I'd think, but prepare to be lost.
<Unit193> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<zephyr> ugh.  So frustrating.  All my family's baby photos and videos were on there.
<Unit193> Ouch, yeah...
<zephyr> I just told Windows to delete a blank partition for its own installation; it cleared the entire disk, not just the partition.
<th0r> zephyr: did windows complete the installation?
<zephyr> th0r, no.  As soon as I saw that huge chunk of "unallocated space" I backed out of the install.
<zephyr> It didn't write anything to the disk
<zephyr> And I never formatted or created new partitions over it.
<Unit193> zephyr: Seems like testdisk has a higher shot, then.
<zephyr> I have testdisk running a scan; hopefully the right one.
<contrapunctus> Hey folks. I tried running some programs using 'xfce4-terminal -e program1 -H --tab -e program2 -H'. However, when I close any of those programs, I don't get the...'input prompt'? i.e. I want to be able to hit the up arrow key and enter the same command again, but am not allowed to do that. Please help...
<Sysi> try: -e bash programname
<contrapunctus> Sysi - Same :(
<zephyr> So, I'm using testdisk to attempt to recover a couple accidentally deleted partitions.  However, the partition I'm most concerned with has been listed a LOT of times, all with different start, end, and size values.  Where  do I go from here?
<halawany> please i have installed an application then i couldnt find it tell me how to find it
<Unit193> What one?
<halawany> aircrack-ng
<Unit193> That's not a graphical program
<halawany> ok how to run it
<Unit193> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<halawany> ok whats the command shoul i use to run it
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/aircrack-ng Could try reading the options here.
<halawany> thanks bro i will read the topic thanks for help :)
<Unit193> Sure.
<haydenbbickerton> testing...testing...
<knome> haydenbbickerton, test not working. missing support question. exiting. beep.
<haydenbbickerton> *computer explodes*
#xubuntu 2014-05-26
<sheer> hello friends
<sheer> I get this line of text every time I open terminal
<sheer> "groups: cannot find name for group ID 998"
<sheer> what does that mean, why is it happening?
<HiDeHo> hi all whats keyboard shortcut to change desktops.
<HiDeHo> also how to assign certian apps to open on certian desktop
<woof-woof> HiDeHo
<HiDeHo> hi
<HiDeHo> hi ho
<HiDeHo> xubuntu is great. even on this arm board
<HiDeHo> all the benifit of ubuntu without unity
<HiDeHo> hi woof-woof
<Gerald`> Screen resolution issue in 14.04. Can anyone help?
<Gerald`> same problem in 12.04 and hoped the upgrade would help, but it didn't
<sheer> hey has anyone lost their Chrome app tray icons in the last day?
<sheer> can't get a hangouts icon any more :(
<Mooneye> Hello. I'm not sure if this is a "don't ask to ask" kind of channel, but I'm gonna take my chances. Is there a list of all the GTK attributes XFCE uses? I'm probably using the wrong terminology here, but hopefully you guys know what I mean.
<bazhang> whats the end goal here
<Mooneye> I want to change a number of things in my XFCE theme. I thought it might be easier to just see all the attributes. If you want specifics, I'd adjust the positioning of the menu icon, change the alpha of the window buttons, and change the background color of window menubars.
<Mooneye> I'd like to*
<Mooneye> Perhaps not easier, but more useful for later on.
<bazhang> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/xfwm4_theme   <---- that may help
<Mooneye> I'll read that. Thanks, bazhang.
<bazhang> np
<ssand4> Does anyone know a way to install xubuntu 14.04 on a usb drive on windows?
<baizon> ssand4: you can use linuxliveusb
<xubuntu278> Where would one go to donate to Xubuntu?
<gry> It annoys me that by default, there's no way to add a descrption to a picture. I took some photos and would like to save some notes about them in the files metadata. -- I look and can't find anything nice and pretty which would let me do such task, either.
<Unit193> gry: I'd file a bug report for ristretto on Xfce's bugzilla, if there isn't one already.
<ochosi> gry: errr, gimp -> file -> properties?
<gry> ochosi: it has a description field which is nice. But what image viewers actually show it?
<ochosi> i think gthumb does, or shotwell
<ochosi> many others might
<ochosi> even thunar shows some image metadata in its properties window
<prestin> hi guys, anyone here familiar with workspaces inside xubuntu?
<z4nD4R> prestin: what do you need?
<prestin> well, i basically i want the same icon that ubuntu has
<prestin> for there workspace handler
<prestin> im searching like hell, but can't find a simple workspace switcher button
<z4nD4R> prestin: the same icon in panel? you meant aplet?
<z4nD4R> prestin: there is applet.. I'm using it
<prestin> ye, exactly
<prestin> where can i get it?
<elfy> right click on panel - add new item - workspace switcher
<prestin> ye, found it in the meanwhile
<prestin> thanks for the reply
<prestin> it is me or is linux in general still kinda laggy
<prestin> with dragging browsers etc
<xubuntu068> hello
<xubuntu068> how do I install xubuntu? load up in poweriso and run an installer? Or do I burn the image to a disc and run the disc at bootup?
<TheSheep> !install | xubuntu068
<ubottu> xubuntu068: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu068> ok
<xubuntu068> thanks
<xubuntu083> i wonder why i dont get an alert for the new lts xubuntu
<ElderDryas> Because the automagic alert will be issued when 14.04.1 is released, as it normally is.
<xubuntu083> ok  then its no error in system
<ElderDryas> nope, all is well :)
<xubuntu083> thanks for the info...
<ElderDryas> np
<Gerald`> can someone help with lcd screen resolution on 14.04?
<ElderDryas> Gerald`: It might help if you just ask you question with more detail.
<ElderDryas> Guess he has no more detail :(
<slickymasterWork> or he lost himself in translation ElderDryas
<ElderDryas> Yeah, the subjunctive can be problematic.
<Zabadda> Hi I have just installed 14.04 and after  I installed the nvidia drivers I can only select 1920x1200 resolution there are no other choices,  anyone had this problem?
<ElderDryas> Zabadda: Did you try Nvidia X-Server Settlngs>X Server Display Configuration>Resolution  (it's a drop down) ?
<xubuntu428> hello
<xubuntu428> I installed xubuntu
<xubuntu428> and
<xubuntu428> Now it wont let me boot into xubuntu, it goes straight to windows 8 T_T
<Zabadda>  ah I had a look in there but didn't see a resolution option. I'll have another check.
<xubuntu428> I don't know what to dooo
<GridCube> xubuntu428, you installed from a pendrive?
<xubuntu428> no
<xubuntu428> DVD
<xubuntu428> this says it may be secure boot causing the problem but Idk how to turn off secure boot http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=es-419&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftecnoubuntu.wordpress.com%2F2012%2F12%2F09%2Finstalar-ubuntu-12-10-junto-a-windows-8%2F&act=url
<ElderDryas> xubuntu428: You might start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ElderDryas> or here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot
<ElderDryas> FYI, here's my google search terms "ubuntu turn off secure boot" that found these.
<GridCube> !efi | xubuntu428
<ubottu> xubuntu428: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xubuntu428> thankyou\
<xubuntu428> ill store those links and start trying the recommendations
<ElderDryas> Remember, we're open 24/7 :)
<Reptilia> Does someone know what is the major difference between Xubuntu 13.10 and 14.04? I am asking because after the upgrade 13.10 --> 14.04 i noticed a major drop in overall performance. I am using a HP Compaq nx 8220 with ATI Mobility Radeon X600. Thanks in advance.
<ElderDryas> Reptilia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<Reptilia> ElderDryas:Thanks. Can't find anything that could change the way the OS behaves generally. Do you have any idea why do i experience a dramatic difference?
<brainwash> major difference is always the newer kernel
<ElderDryas> Nope, I didn't experience any such behavior.
<Reptilia> brainwash:What kernel' changes could make the OS seem sluggish?
<brainwash> possible, but not very likely
<Reptilia> brainwash:Because this is more than noticeable, i was using Xubuntu only because it was extremely fast on my old laptop.
<Reptilia> brainwash:And it is not anymore.
<ElderDryas> That's interesting, nothing said about the kernel version in the release notes :)
<brainwash> so, the whole OS is somewhat running slow?
<Reptilia> brainwas:Yes, very slow, compared to what it used to be.
<Reptilia> brainwash:I am waiting 5 seconds after i click on the browser icon. It was max. 1 second before.
<brainwash> open a terminal window and run "top" to monitor the currently running processes
<Reptilia> Sure, just a second
<Reptilia> Xorg is first
<Reptilia> xfce4-terminal
<brainwash> mmh, is the slowness only related to disk read/writes? does the browser launch faster the second time?
<brainwash> does any process consume much cpu resources while not interacting with the system?
<brainwash> another thing you should try is to boot the 14.04 live system
<Reptilia> Sorry, i was afk
<Reptilia> brainwash:Well to be honest i don't know how to see what is the disk read/write speed
<Reptilia> brainwash:Yes, the browser is launching faster the second time.
<brainwash> you could install "iotop", but I'm not sure if it will help in this case
<Reptilia> brainwash:What is that?
<Reptilia> brainwash:Btw, i think processes' CPU usage is normal, not going above 2%
<brainwash> (i)nput (o)utput top
<Reptilia> brainwas:I don't know what "top" and "init" processes are, top consumes 0.3% and init 0.3$\
<Reptilia> brainwas:I don't know what "top" and "init" processes are, top consumes 0.3% and init 0.3%.
<brainwash> "top" is the tool to monitor the currently running process
<Reptilia> oh, hence, "top"
<brainwash> processes
<brainwash> yeah :)
<ElderDryas> Not that it should matter going from 13.10 to 14.04, how's the RAM situation (have, used, swap, etc)?
<Reptilia> ElderDryas:How can i check that? :D
<ElderDryas> top again :)
<ElderDryas> see the top of the terminal.
<ElderDryas> but I like htop better :)
<Reptilia> 507120 total, 383212, 124144 free
<Reptilia> KiB mem:507120;   KiB Swap:522236
<Reptilia> Lol, no, wrong info, let me try again
<Reptilia> just a sec
<Reptilia> KiB Mem:507120 total  383492 used  123844 free  10796 buffers
<Reptilia> KiB Swap:522236   89504 used   432732 free   220604 cached Mem
<ElderDryas> OK, you're pushing the boundries here
<ElderDryas> "To get a smooth experience when running multiple applications parallel on the desktop, it is recommended to have at least 1 GB of memory."
<ElderDryas> correct me if I'm wrong brainwash, but it should run, but just don't expect a speed deamon.  You might rey looking at what's loaded at boot and drop any daemons that you don't need.
<ElderDryas> Now, why the change between 13.10 and 14.04 on your machine, I haven't a clue.
<Reptilia> I guess something changed in 14.04, as i said, it was fluid before
<Reptilia> I guess i did not know what is the difference between the types of releases, and thought it will be better if i upgrade :D
<ElderDryas> As brainwash said "kernel" , would be my guess
<Reptilia> But since this is not my main PC, i will format and install 13.10 again
<brainwash> why not install 14.04?
<brainwash> fresh installation I mean
<ElderDryas> Reptilia: remeber 13.10 eol's in july
<Reptilia> To re-install?
<Reptilia> ElderDryas:Yup i know :/
<ElderDryas> Reptilia: Sometimes a re-install works better than a upgrade.
<ElderDryas> Cleans all the cruft out.
<Reptilia> Okay, i will do a re-install now, and see how well it performs, and come back later to tell you what i've done. Thanks a lot! :)
<ElderDryas> np
<meek_geek> join #freesoup
<Reptilia> So far, it seems that the re-install fixed the problem with the lagging OS. But i will give it more time :D
<Reptilia> Also, i noticed something weird while installing again. One of the options was the following: Install Xubuntu 14.04 LTS alongside *Ubuntu* 14.04 LTS. Why it will recognize my previous OS as Ubuntu, not Xubuntu?
<woof-woof> Because it is based on Ubuntu.. And they didn't change it enough I guess..
<woof-woof> So it is detected as Ubuntu
<Reptilia> I know that it's based on Ubuntu, but if we follow that logic, it will say: "Install Ubuntu alongside Ubuntu"
<xubuntu088> hi  i have managed to get YTD installed on my laptop useing wine but YTD will not download anything for me i need help
<ui_> xubuntu088: what is YTD?
<xubuntu088> youtube downloader
<ui_> xubuntu088: consider using a native Linux alternative: VLC, get-flash-videos (command-line), minitube (paid)
<ui_> also, miro but it seems unmaintained
<ui_> xubuntu088: http://freecode.com/search?q=youtube&submit=Search
<xubuntu088> miro always crashes i didnt think that mini tube did youtube downloads
<ElderDryas> xubuntu088: You also might try #winehq for WINE support.
<ElderDryas> Someone here <might> know, but I'd bet against it.
<ui_> xubuntu088: http://alternativeto.net/tag/youtube-downloader/
<Reptilia> How can i make the "Applications Menu" icon look smaller, so there will be only icon, and the text: "Applications Menu" will be gone? I know it can be done, but can't remember now how i used to do it. Thanks in advance.
<Reptilia> Found it, lol.
<brainwash> heh, it's pretty obvious, isn't it? :P
<Reptilia> Yeah :)
<ElderDryas> Easier than "Why is my computer slow?" anyway :)
<Reptilia> Btw the lag fixed with the re-install, lol
<Reptilia> Really want to know what made that happen
<brainwash> re-installing is not the linux way to solve things.. or rebooting all the time.. but it magically works for many cases :)
<Reptilia> :))
<ElderDryas> There comes a time to say "Fish or cut bait".
<Reptilia> LOL
<Reptilia> Also, the screen brightness fixed. It was way too dimmed before the re-install.
<Reptilia> Which browser will you recommend? Firefox or Chrome? Which one is faster on Linux in your experience?
<ElderDryas> with FF 29 they starting to look alike...flip a coin :)
<ui_> consider a lightweight alternative, like midori or surf
<ui_> on my computer, the fire fox is actually quite fat
<Reptilia> ui_ midori or suft? Flipping a coin? :)
<ui_> midori feels more like a real browser, surf is governed via the keyboard and is VERY minimal
<ElderDryas> oh, that's right, you're RAM challenged...midori (know nothing about Surf).
<zleap> hi what is the program thing that installs passwrds and encryption keys please
<zleap> or the program that helps me set this up
<ui_> Reptilia: see the list of recommended apps by the XFCE team https://wiki.xfce.org/recommendedapps
<Reptilia> ElderDryas:Yeah, lol, i ran "top" and firefox really consumes a lot...
<Reptilia> ui_:Thanks
<ui_> zleap What is the real problem, what are you trying to do?
<zleap> i backed up .gnupg
<zleap> then reinstalled my system and need to reimport my keys
<ui_> zleap: I don't know anything about that, you may want to ask in #gnupg for how to import gnupg keys
<zleap> ok
<Reptilia> midori has a separate install for private browsing, lol?
<ElderDryas> Yes, install once, browse twice :)
<ui_> mm no, just launch midori, open the menu at the right, choose the private browsing
<ui_> just as in ffox or chrome
<Reptilia> Yeah, saw that now :D
<ElderDryas> actually, aren't there 2 menu entries?
<Reptilia> Yes
<Reptilia> I'll stick with Chromium, i used to use it
<ui_> one thing I miss from surf is indeed private browsing, but I guess I may get it with another user and Ctrl+Alt+F8
<xubuntu194> I am having a problem with xubuntu where I can't click the task bar at all. I can't go and switch between minimized programs or right click it. Anybody got a solution?
<zleap> xubuntu148, have you tried logging out then back in again that restarts the wndow manager
<meek_geek> does xubuntu 14 work with touch laptops ?
<Noskcaj_> meek_geek, as in touchscreen?
<meek_geek> yep
<knome> meek_geek, no problems running but xfce doesn't really have any optimization for touchscreen, so the experience might be subpar
<meek_geek> knome, so we need Gnome ?
<meek_geek> or kde ?
<knome> i don't know the status of their touchscreen support.
<meek_geek> only unity works well as per you /
<knome> i don't have a touchscreen, nor have i used one with any OS
<meek_geek> ok
<meek_geek> knome, actually my mom gifted my laptop with Windows 8.1 on it ; but I want it wiped completely so I m wondering which Distro to choose
<brainwash> I suggest that you download different ones and simply test it (live mode)
<meek_geek> ok
<WLM|weg> meek_geek: Ubuntu has touch enhancements, Xcfe doesn't really have them
<WLM|weg> Still, both aren't that touch-friendly
<meek_geek> WLM|weg, are you a touch laptop user ?
<WLM|weg> I don't have a touch computer/laptop, so I haven't searched for touch-optimized distros lately.
<WLM|weg> So I don't really know.
<kgb> yo, um.. am eye seeing double? http://i.imgur.com/p7RksPo.png (what's up with the shortcuts being repeated?)
<kgb> *any1 know?..:)
<knome> kgb, different shortcut keys?
<brainwash> alternative bindings
<nagev> What is the name of the font used in xterm/uxterm?  I want to use the same font in xfce-terminal
<knome> nagev, you should probably ask the xterm/uxterm developers/maintainers..
<brainwash> should be "fixed"
<brainwash> like in the linux console
<kgb> knome: are they.. gawd, so blind / tired :-f
<kgb> *tnx
<Andthenitwas> Hello. Would anyone know how to set up a virtual camera? For use with things like Pidgin. Webcamstudio? Thanks.
#xubuntu 2014-05-27
<kgb> a virtual camera? o.0
<Andthenitwas> Virtual webcam.
<Andthenitwas> I tried setting up one with webcamstudia - to no avail...
<bah_> hi.. I try to set up short-keys so hey work the same way in different applications, for next tab I want to use control+tab but it seems like the editable accelerator don\t accept the tab key,  Is there a way to fix this _
<bah_> ?
<bah_> *don\t   don't
<NRDisciple> hey guys need some help installing xubuntu on a friend's computer.  They only have a cd drive, so i had to download and burn the mini.iso
<NRDisciple> now that i'm setting it up with the ubuntu installer menu
<holstein> NRDisciple: with the ubuntu mini iso installer?
<NRDisciple> yes
<NRDisciple> it fails to install now
<NRDisciple> for some reason
<NRDisciple> under detect and mount CD_Rom
<holstein> NRDisciple: you'll need to elaborate on some level
<NRDisciple> it says that the CD cannot be used for installation
<holstein> NRDisciple: those iso's are so small, i would just make sure you have the proper one
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> and check the sum
<NRDisciple> not working for the windows version
<NRDisciple> oh nvm
<bah_> sometimes I really miss OSX,  Why can't all applications use the same short-keys ? Do you use different sort-keys  for same tasks ?
<holstein> bah_: i use what i like..
<bah_> holstein, but for example to go to next/previews tab you can not use the same keys in firefox and the terminal
<holstein> bah_: basically, you can do whatever you have the time, and patience, and skill to figure out how to implement
<holstein> bah_: i usually suggest starting with something that is more closely relative to what your needs are.. but, you can literally customize any/all parts of a linux operating system.. nothing is hiding from you
<holstein> ubuntu its self is not really meant to be, or expecting to be tinkered with that much, though.. you may want to think about what your habits are, and where they come from, and how long it has taken to cultivate them in another OS.. consider giving some time to the default system
<NRDisciple> ok the md5 matches
<NRDisciple> i downloaded the mini.iso for 14.04
<holstein> NRDisciple: if its the size, i would consider a lubuntu live CD.. you can always install xubuntu-desktop afterwards, and you may get more helpful output, and more of a minimal system to start with
<bah_> how ?  I want to be able to set the shortcut control+tab to toggle tabs but It seems that shortcut are not supported
<holstein> bah_: i just search for how to implement what i like
<bah_> holstein, well , I have done that without any results
<NRDisciple> alright gonna try lubuntu
<NRDisciple> thanks guys
<holstein> bah_: sure.. so, consider either asking here, or a mailing list.. or, trying other alternatives that may supply what you like, or facilitate more easily editing what you want
<bah_> and to not use the same short-keys in diffrent applications have nothing to do with habits. It is just stupid
<holstein> bah_: "stupid" is a matter of opinion.. if you feel you have a bug, you are welcome and encouraged to report
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bah_> the question is how to use the control+tab for a short-key (as in firefox)
<holstein> bah_: i just use the GUI to set what i need.. have you tried? are you not able to find the settings menu? or is the setting not working? you want to press control and tab and have firefox launch?
<bah_> holstein, to set short-keys for the terminal app you have to enable  editable accelerators in the Appearance menu. The problem is that the shortcut are not accepted
<holstein> bah_: you'll have to elaborate.. i have not had those issues, and must either be using something different, or not trying the same
<holstein> i have not had to "enable editable accelerators".. i just use the GUI.. what GUI are you using?
<bah_> I use Xfce 4.10 and are setting the shortcuts by hovering over the menu item and select
<bah_> (but first editable accelerators need to be activated)
<holstein> bah_: i do as well, and i just use the GUI.. have you tried?
<holstein> bah_: i dont activate editable accelerators.. i just set keyboard shortcuts.. is that what you are asking about?
<bah_> if I hover over for example "tabs/Next tab" and hit control+tab nothing happens (other short-keys work fine)
<holstein> bah_: try using the GUI settings.. in the menu. for adding keyboard shortcuts
<bah_> holstein, can you do that for the xubuntu terminal app ?
<woof-woof> ?
<woof-woof> do what?
<holstein> bah_: http://docs.xfce.org/faq may help you where you are
<bah_> holstein, yes I been reading that and everything seems to work except to use the "tab key"
<holstein> bah_: what do you mean?
<holstein> bah_: you mean, you cant set the tab key to do something? but, you can set another combination?
<bah_> if I hover over a menu and select for example the short-key control+a it works fine but not if I  want to use control+tab
<bah_> can you do that ?
<bah_> yes (did not see your question)
<bah_> holstein, yes    on your question (sorry)
<holstein> bah_: i have not tried.. but, i have not had that exact error.. i can try it later from my production machine running xfce
<bah_> holstein,  thanks for your effort to help
<bah_> giving up for tonight,  have to go to sleep
<bah_> *bed
<Snuggyfoo> Anyone home?
<holstein> Snuggyfoo: just ask, if you have a support question. otherwise, enjoy the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat :)
<Snuggyfoo> Docky keeps crashing when I close my laptop lid. I found a few things via ddg search but nothing has worked. Anyone familiar with this issue?
<Snuggyfoo> Docky has worked flawlessly on this laptop prior to a format
<holstein> well, the format didnt do anything.. so, lets start here. are you up to date with upgrades?
<Snuggyfoo> yes
<Snuggyfoo> I ran docky from prompt to get the output
<holstein> what output?
<Snuggyfoo> [ERROR] FATAL UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. ---> System.Exception: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.UPower" doesn't exist
<Snuggyfoo> Theres more... a lot more
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Snuggyfoo> ty one sec
<Snuggyfoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7525746/
<Snuggyfoo> running docky --debug gave me this
<Snuggyfoo> [Error 19:22:31.411] [SystemService] Could not initialize power manager dbus: 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.UPower" doesn't exist
<Snuggyfoo> [Error 19:22:31.568] [DBusManager] Bus Name 'org.gnome.Docky' is already owned
<holstein> Snuggyfoo: you said it was when you suspended.. correct?
<Snuggyfoo> I have power management set to do nothing when I close the lid
<Snuggyfoo> when I close the lid it doesn't suspend, but when I reopen docky is gone
<Snuggyfoo> interesting...
<Snuggyfoo> holstein also occurs when I unplug and replug the power. which i did see somewhere
<Snuggyfoo> someone with the same problem i mean...
<Snuggyfoo> im going to try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/docky/+bug/1309706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1271131 in Docky "duplicate for #1309706 Docky crashes - System.Exception: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Get" with signature "ss" on interface "org.freedesktop.UPower" doesn't exist" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Snuggyfoo> thanks for the help holstein
<Snuggyfoo> I'm actually going to add the PPA direct from docky and reinstall
<Snuggyfoo> What should I do if I discover that it works fine that way?
<holstein> it can help..
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> Snuggyfoo: you can file a bug about docky, but, if its fixed already, it may be on the way in
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Snuggyfoo> thank you
<Snuggyfoo> holstein, installing from docky's repo fixed the problem
<sheer> hey is there any way to get window animations going on in XFCE? I looked online and it was suggesting to install compiz and stuff
<sheer> just for when minimising and whatnot
<Unit193> You can try out compton, it can do the basics.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I love compton
<Poisoned_Dragon> Not too flashy on effect, but does phenomenal where it matters.
<sheer> thank you Unit193 Poisoned_Dragon I will look up compton :)
<sheer> not after super flashy shit, just basic visual feedback
<Snuggyfoo> sheer I'm using compton too and love it. A note though, make sure you disable the built in compositing before starting compton
<Noskcaj_> What folder is the default wallpaper in?
<baizon> Noskcaj_: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5317
<baizon> first google result :P
<Noskcaj_> ty
<Noskcaj_> i'm too stupid/lazy
<Dy|an> Anyone wanna help a brotha out?
<Dy|an> Just fuxxed my xserver, reinstalled and now everything is working again. Problem is, i lost all the stuff I had on my previous profile
<Dy|an> It's still in .cache (I think) but I don't know how to get it set back up, thunderbird is dling all my mail again, wallpaper is gone, etc etc
<Dy|an> Any suggestions?
<tierpod> ~/.thunderbird - for thunderbird mail database
<tierpod> ~/.config/xfce - for xfce settings
<Dy|an> You know how I'd import them to my current config though?
<Dy|an> Sorry if i'm not making much sense, just was bashing my head for 2 hrs fixing this V_V
<knome> Dy|an, did you reinstall xubuntu completely?
<tierpod> just copy this directory from previous home directory
<Dy|an> knome, nope.
<Dy|an> Had an issue with Xorg
<knome> Dy|an, then what did you do? created a new user?
<Dy|an> Nope
<Dy|an> ctrl+alt+f1ed it
<Dy|an> there was a permissions issue or something, I got stuck in a boot loop
<Dy|an> X wouldn't start
<Dy|an> It would for guest and as root, but not for my profile
<knome> and then what did you do?
<Dy|an> Changed perms for
<Dy|an> Xauthority
<Dy|an> and  also ICEauthority
<Dy|an> rebooted, seems to work now, it's just like a new install though, all my customization is gone
<Dy|an> filesystem is same though
<knome> what are the permissions for ~/.config?
<Dy|an> drwx owner me
<knome> in that case it should work...
<knome> do you have the root account enabled?
<Dy|an> ?
<knome> probably not then. you shouldn't.
<Dy|an> Not on the GUI? I usually just su
<gry> Unit193: I have filed bug https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10914 then. (Ristretto should show image description from metadata when viewing images)
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10914 in Application "Ristretto should show image description from metadata when viewing images" [Normal,New]
<knome> Dy|an, that's fine.
<Dy|an> The weird thing is that my old "profile" (if that's what you call it) is completely gone
<Dy|an> wallpaper changed, icons gone, mail resyncing, etc
<Dy|an> so weird
<knome> what are the permissions for .X/ICEauthority?
<Dy|an> rw
<Dy|an> owner me
<knome> then i don't know
<tierpod> maybe you removed some files in home dir?
<Dy|an> I removed x files
<gry> Would it not write logs, if it tries to read/write to ~/.config but fails? Which logs would it write?
<Dy|an> It's like all my customization has been reset
<Dy|an> for every prog
<Dy|an> but the .cache is still there
<Dy|an> literally the filesystem is untouched besides xorg shit
<Dy|an> keyboard shortcuts reset, inbox reset, bitcoin reset
<tierpod> looks like you had removed .config and .local directory... or permissions errors... or filesystem errors
<Dy|an> looking at them right now
<Dy|an> they're fine
<Dy|an> brb
<Dy|an> Is there a way for me to recover .profile?
<Dy|an> I see it but idk if I can run something that will fix this
<xubuntu578> hi
<xubuntu578> I I have a broblem renaming files when saving files, I aket this question on askubuntu, but withot answer, after the last update, I cannot rename files when I want to save from application, for example: if I want to owervrite a file, but preserve the original, I have to make a copy of the origina, and I can not do this hen saving, I need to open thunar, and navigate to that file to do this, whitch is a waste of time.
<notwist> xubuntu578: the problem is your workflow, not the application. why can't you save with a new name?
<elfy> xubuntu578: use nano -B and it'll save a backup too
<elfy> or install gedit - that has a setting to save a backup I believe
<plankton> Hi, everytime when I close my notebook and Xubuntu suspends, when I return, after type password, the screen becomes black, and I must have to power off my computer. I notice that it continues works when black, but just without images. It starts after last Ubuntu update. :)
<knome> after upgrade to 14.04?
<plankton> yep
<TheSheep> yay for light-locker :(
<knome> plankton, would you *please* read the release notes?
<plankton> not yet, should I?
<knome> TheSheep, the bug's been fixed and waiting an upload. can we please try to be a bit more positive?
<knome> plankton, that would explain your issue...
<TheSheep> knome: sorry
<plankton> knome, thanks, I'll read. :)
<knome> plankton, we write the release notes to try to warn people about potential problems, but if people do not read them...
<plankton> I'm system analyst and I write those release notes... I know that kind of problems about people that dont read it! :)
<xangua> knome: whe bug is alreadu fixed¿ what is the bug number¿
<knome> xangua, please read the release notes.
<jost> Hi! Recently (for the last 4-5 months), I have experienced some problems with my keyboard state in XUbuntu: When I hold the Ctrl key and do something while it is hold down, the the OS seems to "forget" that the key is pressed. One example would be if I press Shift and Ctrl at the same time and then mark text using the arrow keys. I have already replaced my keyboard. This happened both in XUbuntu 13.10 and in 14.04. Does someone know how to fix
<jost> this?
<xubuntu274> c'è qualcuno italiano
<xubuntu274> che mi da una mano per terminare l'installazione?
<TheSheep> !pt | xubuntu274
<ubottu> xubuntu274: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> !es | xubuntu274
<ubottu> xubuntu274: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TheSheep> oh, I'm stupid
<xubuntu274> i'm installing xubuntu in italian
<TheSheep> sorry, sorry
<TheSheep> !it | xubuntu274
<ubottu> xubuntu274: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ToeTag> For the Xubu 14.04LTS 'known issues', there is a "Due to the switch from xscreensaver to light-locker, some users might have issues with timing of locking; removing xscreensaver from the system should fix these problems" but no referenced bugtracker?
<ToeTag> I can't find any more details on this... Would like to upgrade my work machine from 13.10, but it's important that I be able to lock my screen when not at desk
<ToeTag> Anyone have experience with that 'bug' ?
<amigamagic> ToeTag, you can try that from the live distro
<ToeTag> amigamagic, Thanks, will do
<ARM9> hello, any guide to dual booting xubuntu with windows 8.1 (uefi, recent laptop, secure boot and such nastyness)
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Unit193> ARM9: Basically get the 64bit CD.  I've done it once, it seemed to work out.
<ARM9> already created my liveusb
<ARM9> with unetbootin
<ARM9> but it crashed when I tried booting to it from that ridiculous contraption they call advanced settings in win 8
<mmazing> for some reason, my "virtual" screen size is 3600x1200 when using dual monitors, but my screens are 1920x1200, so it should be 3840x1200, and this is causing part of one monitor to "overlap" part of the 2nd
<mmazing> i know there is an easy way to fix this using xrandr, but it is eluding me
<mmazing> nvm, got it :)
<mmazing> xrandr --fb 3840x1200
<mmazing> xrandr --output HDMI2 --left-of HDMI3
<rigo_> hi anyone else experiencing problems while or after installing xubuntu 14 with usb stick on a laptop without optical drive?
<rigo_> i mean install runs errorfree but after rebooting it does not wants to boot up. /dev/sda1 contains only an EFI directory the sda2 is the / and the sda3 is the swap.
<rigo_> any idea please
<rigo_> on sda2 the /var/log/installer/syslog i see the funny line
<rigo_> May 27 18:59:03 xubuntu grub-installer: Installation finished. No error reported.
<rigo_> parted -l /dev/sda
<rigo_>  1      1049kB  538MB  537MB   fat32                 boot
<rigo_> in fact i know where i ruined everything `cause i already had xubuntu installed. you know i tought i try out w8.1 :D after this i can not reinstall xubuntu well
<Barnabas> rigo, have you tried to select that boot device directly from either a boot manager or perhaps the bios?
<rigo_> first boot device is the hdd by default in bios. i changed nothing in bios.
<rigo_> im not sure about it but shouldnt the /dev/sda1 contain something else then the EFI directory?
<rigo_> which contains only a directory ubuntu and its contents are grub.cfg  grubx64.efi  MokManager.efi  shimx64.efi
<rigo_> in the matter of fact i dont have efi bios. so i GUESS this can be a problem..
<lawr> OMG its delt !!!!!
<lawr> DELT!
<lawr> FINALLY
<kuba111> Hi
<kuba111> I have a problem with installing .run file. Can somebody help me solve that?
<knome> kuba111, why not ask the real question and find out if anybody can help with htat
<kuba111> Ok, so I tried to install eagle on my xubuntu from .run file but i get this error: error while loading shared libraries: libXrender.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kuba111> I tried to download this package, but I can find only 0.9.x versions
<kuba111> I need 1..1 or newer
<kuba111> I have core i5 and x64 system
<knome> where did you get the .run file then?
<kuba111> from the developer website
<kuba111> http://www.cadsoftusa.com/
<knome> it clearly states you need a 32-bit runtime environment
<kuba111> hmm? How you know that?
<knome> i actually read the download page.
<kuba111> Ok, i found it
<kuba111> So it will not run on my computer?
<kuba111> Or I can emulate it on some easy way?
<knome> it might work with the 32-bit library support ubuntu offers, or not
<kuba111> So how can i check it?
<knome> did you install the required dependencies?
<kuba111> ystem requirements: Linux based on kernel 2.6 for Intel computers, X11 with a minimum color depth of 8 bpp, 32-bit runtime environment with the libraries libssl.so.1.0.0 and libcrypto.so.1.0.0.
<xubuntu950> Is bottom panel (launcher) removed on 14.04 or is it something wrong ?
<knome> xubuntu950, it's removed from clean installs
<xubuntu950> knome. ok thank you.
<oneof3> hello i updated for LTS but the lock screen didnt change. Its still the little black box. is that right?
<ochosi> oneof3: if you upgrade, then yes
<oneof3> by upgrade you mean the usual update?
<ochosi> upgrade means going from one version/release to another, e.g. 13.10 to 14.04
<ochosi> update is just a package update within a version/release, e.g. firefox 35 to firefox 36 in xubuntu 14.04
<oneof3> so installing it again, not just simply updating LTS versions?
<oneof3> i know it i hav new generic boot option and recovery etc..
<oneof3> 3.2.0 63
<oneof3> so 3.2.0 63 wasnt an upgrade as i think of it?
<oneof3> ochosi, ?
<ochosi> oneof3: so how did you update exactly?
<ochosi> (also, 14.04 has a newer kernel, which is 3.13)
<oneof3> update manager as usual
<knome> oneof3, what does 'lsb_release -a' in terminal say?
<ochosi> but not just package updates, there was a separate dialog guiding you through the update process?
<ochosi> heh, yeah, that's better :)
<oneof3> 12/04.4 lts
<oneof3> 12.04.4
<knome> oneof3, then you didn't upgrade yet, nor should have the upgrade be proposed to you yet
<oneof3> okay so what was the 320 36?
<oneof3> 63*
<oneof3> changed my boot order
<knome> sounds just like a regular kernel update.
<oneof3> ty :)
<ubuntuaddicted> right clicking on my desktop does nothign anymore and I can't set the wallpaper and I am missing all my desktop icons
<ochosi> restart xfdesktop then
<ochosi> e.g. from the terminal
<ochosi> or hit alt+f2
<ubuntuaddicted> just type in restart xfdesktop?
<ubuntuaddicted> wow, that was it. will i have to do that everytime i start my computer?
<ochosi> i hope not :)
<ubuntuaddicted> ochosi, can you think of any reason why that wouldn't auto launch?
<ochosi> if it happens again, go to settings > sessions and startup > session and check whether xfdesktop is there
<ubuntuaddicted> ochosi, ok, i'm going to try a restart
<ubuntuaddicted> ochosi, all fixed. it started up this time, i went to startup and session and made sure i saved the session. why did that happen do you know?
<ubuntuaddicted> ochosi, been using xubuntu since 12.04 and i've never experienced that ever
<ochosi> well it can happen
<ochosi> xfdesktop is an app like any other
<ochosi> so it *can* crash
<ochosi> it shouldn't though
<ubuntuaddicted> ok, thanks for your quick help
<ochosi> yw
<ubuntuaddicted> that's why i love using Ubuntu, the community is generally very helpful
<ochosi> doing our best i guess
<ubuntuaddicted> use to use regular ubuntu until they switched to unity
<ubuntuaddicted> i've been using ubuntu since breezy badger and it seems like no matter how much i know there's still something i learn every day
#xubuntu 2014-05-28
<xubuntu592> how ti config compiz?
<xubuntu592> *to
<woof-woof> I did "chown -R root:root /usr". And looks like I am in trouble... Anyway to revert this?
<woof-woof> Ah, just login as root.. SOLVED!
<kuba_> Hi
<knome> hello
<kuba_> Can somebody help me install .run package? I have some problem with missing libraries
<knome> kuba_, i asked you yesterday, did you install the required libraries?
<kuba_> I tried, but it doesn't work
<kuba_> or I made it wrong
<knome> "it" doesn't work? what doesn't work? how do you know it doesn't work?
<kuba_> Omg, how can I move bar with programs, clock, date etc?
<kuba_> Accidentaly i moved it, and this is in the middle of the screen
<xubuntu024> My screen is black after hibernate and login again. what can i do ? I am using a netbook.
<kuba_> Got it, let's back to the eagle
<kuba_> xubuntu024, try to click alt+ctr + f1-12
<knome> xubuntu024, start with reading the release notes
<kuba_> brb
<xubuntu024> kuba: after alt+ctrl + f1 the terminal come up.. not my desktop
<elfy> xubuntu024: of course - that's what it is - read the release notes as knome suggested
<xubuntu024> sounds complicated..
<knome> sounds like lazyness..
<xubuntu024> ctrl alt+ del was easyer.
 * knome shrugs
<xubuntu024> i dont know how to find releasenotes in terminal..
<knome> from which computer are you IRCing?
<kuba_> I am back
<kuba_> Linux based on kernel 2.6 for Intel computers, X11 with a minimum color depth of 8 bpp, 32-bit runtime environment with the libraries libssl.so.1.0.0 and libcrypto.so.1.0.0.
<kuba_> CCan download these libraries with some magic comand or i have to google itand install deb packages?
<knome> kuba_, you said you had installed the required packages; what did you install?
<baizon> kuba_: sudo apt-get install libssl1.0.0 libcrypto1.0.0
<knome> baizon, except that there isn't a package named libcrypto1.0.0..
<baizon> knome: ou, sorry then
<knome> baizon, please do not guess if you aren't sure.
<kuba_> Yesterday It tried to install .run package
<kuba_> but i got error i dont have some package
<kuba_> i downloaded and installed it
<cfhowlett> !info libcrypto
<cfhowlett> !info libcrypto1
<ubottu> Package libcrypto does not exist in trusty
<ubottu> Package libcrypto1 does not exist in trusty
<knome> !info libcrypto++9
<ubottu> libcrypto++9 (source: libcrypto++): General purpose cryptographic library - shared library. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.1-6 (trusty), package size 1278 kB, installed size 4356 kB
<kuba_> error while loading shared libraries: libXrender.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kuba_> I get this when try to install
<knome> then it apparently needs more libraries than they are telling you.
<knome> !info libxrender1
<ubottu> libxrender1 (source: libxrender): X Rendering Extension client library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.8-1 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 78 kB
<knome> have you installed that package?
<kuba_> I tried
<kuba_> but it doesnt work
<knome> how did you try to install it?
<baizon> !info libxrender1
<ubottu> libxrender1 (source: libxrender): X Rendering Extension client library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.8-1 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 78 kB
<kuba_> sudo apt-get install libxrender1??
<knome> yes, i'm just checking because you have been very vague so far with your replies.
<tierpod> apt-cache search libcrypto
<kuba_> I just downloaded this package with the command above
<kuba_> and i still have the same error
<knome> kuba_, it's possible new enough libraries aren't in the repositories, or that you are running into problems by running an installation program that needs a 32-bit environment in a 64-bit environment
<kuba_> yes, this program is 32 bit only
<kuba_> i have x64
<kuba_> So I will not run it?
<tierpod> apt-get install libcrypto++9:i386
<kuba_> according to proccesor
<tierpod> what is your version of ubuntu?
<kuba_> I have i5
<xubuntu024> I dont know the soulution when my screen is black.. and the releasenotes. it is complictaded if i havt o go in terminal and do what ? or reste the computer everytime.
<kuba_> so i ave to download i386 or x32_64?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kuba_> 12.04 lts
<tierpod> you can install x32 or amd64
<tierpod> run 'arch' in terminal
<kuba_> 86_64
<tierpod> ok, you need libcrypto dll, right?
<kuba_> libxrender
<tierpod> one minute
<tierpod> apt-cache search libxrender, then apt-get install libxrender1 libxrender1:i386
<kuba_> The following packages have unmet dependencies.  libxrender1 : Breaks: libxrender1:i386 (!= 1:0.9.7-1+deb7u1) but 1:0.9.6-2ubuntu0.1 is to be installed  libxrender1:i386 : Breaks: libxrender1 (!= 1:0.9.6-2ubuntu0.1) but 1:0.9.7-1+deb7u1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tierpod> put output of 'apt-cache policy libxrender1' to pastebin please
<kuba_> ok
<kuba_> http://pastebin.com/Yf5Ts2gs
<tierpod> where had you downloaded libxrender1 version 0.9.7-1? in ubuntu repo last version 0.9.6-2ubuntu0.1 0... broken dependencies
<tierpod> you using ppa's?
<kuba_> I got it from internet
<kuba_> and manually installed
<kuba_> Should i remove it?
<xangua> you should not install packages from unsecure sources
<kuba_> So how to fix it?
<xangua> http://www.perlmonks.org/?node=XY+Problem maybe you should start from the beggining
<kuba_> :)
<kuba_> Ok
<nel> hello
<kuba_> so my goal is to install eagle
<nel> can anyone help me?
<kuba_> http://www.cadsoft.de/download-eagle/?language=de
<kuba_> hi nel
<nel> hello kuba
<kuba_> I have downloaded version for linux from this site
<kuba_> It is .run file
<kuba_> What should i do now?
<nel> i'm lost haha
<cfhowlett> kuba_ installation instructions should be on the site you got it from.  this is not ubuntu supported software so we don't offer support for it
<nel> hey guys please help me change my resolution
<nel> 640 x 480 sucks
<nel> I have windows 8.1 and xubuntu 14.04 installed on my old laptop
<kuba_> ehh, ok
<kuba_> thanks for your time
<kuba_> i g2g, see you
<nel> i have 640x480 res on xubuntu
<ahmed89>  hi, im using xfce , i want to make pcmanfm handle my desktop everytime on startup , so i go to session and startup in xfce settings manager and added  the command "pcmanfm --desktop" but that didn't work and thunar handle the desktop every startup , i don't know why , but i think maybe because the command is executed before thunar even started sorry for bad english
<ahmed89>  hi, im using xfce , i want to make pcmanfm handle my desktop everytime on startup , so i go to session and startup in xfce settings manager and added  the command "pcmanfm --desktop" but that didn't work and thunar handle the desktop every startup , i don't know why , but i think maybe because the command is executed before thunar even started sorry for bad english
<arpad2> hello, Notification Area is not working on my panel, any thought what should be done to resolve this? thank you!
<TheSheep> arpad2: what did you do just before it stopped working?
<arpad2> TheSheep: since upgrade to 14.04 it isn't working
<arpad2> for instance I don't see the network icon or the battery level icon
<TheSheep> do you have the notification area on the panel?
<TheSheep> the network and battery level icons are on the indicator plugin
<TheSheep> do you have the indicator plugin on your panel>
<TheSheep> ?
<arpad2> thank you
<arpad2> now, Ihave :)
<TheSheep> excellent :)
<arpad2> I still didn't master xubuntu after years of using it,...:(
<TheSheep> it's hard to master when it's constantly changing
<arpad2> thats true, though
<arpad2> I have one question , now
<arpad2> is the nvidia optimus supported from the kernel?
<arpad2> or the primusrun command needs to be used
<TheSheep> you need to install bumblebee and use optirun/primusrun
<TheSheep> the additional card is not used by default -- you choose which programs should use it
<arpad2> and should use the primusrun command if I want given program to be run by the nvidia card?
<arpad2> ok, thanks
<arpad2> one more thing
<arpad2> how can I enable the screensavers which are on the list but are not installed on the xscreensaver?
<TheSheep> I don't know, sorry
<arpad2> ok, anyway thanks for your help for today!
<kblin> hi folks
<xubuntu257> Is there any solution for the screen power Bug #1259339 ? Why is it released with this bug ?
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "duplicate for #1259339 Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<kblin> xubuntu257: not that I'm aware of
<kblin> xubuntu257: I've disabled suspend on lid close for now
<GridCube> its been working on, see the proper bug 1259339
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "duplicate for #1259339 Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<GridCube> no, no 13
<GridCube> wait
<GridCube> yes the 1303736 is the correct one
<GridCube> it has a solution that is being tested
<xubuntu808> The Bug #1259339  is stupid.. not the screen is dark even after a restart.
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "duplicate for #1259339 Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<xubuntu808> Is there any other linux recommended for a netbook ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu808 lubuntu/xubuntu
<xubuntu808> Will lubunto also have the Bug #1259339 ?
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "duplicate for #1259339 Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<cfhowlett> xubuntu808 as lubuntu runs on LXDE, it is not effected by xfce4 issues
<xubuntu555> hi all
<xubuntu555> any body listening ?
<cfhowlett> !ask|xubuntu555
<ubottu> xubuntu555: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu555> sorry
<xubuntu555> after updating xfce 14.04 i am getting error file mount please help
<cfhowlett> xubuntu555 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade           then reboot and try again
<xubuntu555> but i already updated and since i directly installed from 14.04 the dist-upgrade command i think is for upgrading from old version
<cfhowlett> xubuntu555 wrong.   do-release-upgrade is for upgrading from an old version
<xubuntu555> i will do a fresh install of 14.04 and then apply  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is that ok
<cfhowlett> xubuntu555 wait, I thought you already HAD 14.04???
<xubuntu555> yes
<cfhowlett> xubuntu555 don't reinstall yet.  do the commands update/upgrade commands first.  logout, login and test your system
<Joerg> Hi, I've a question. How to enlarge /bott using 13.10?
<Meerkat> 14.04. sure likes to crash. "bcmwl kernel module failed to build" is an error message I got after updating the kernel. Should I worry? Do I need to reinstall it?
<notwist> Meerkat: that's a pretty sweeping statement. have you googled?
<notwist> Meerkat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538035
<xubuntu168> Hi
<xubuntu168> anybody?
<drc> xubuntu168:   He left about 5 minutes ago, what's your problem?
<xubuntu168> skype doesnt see my camera
<xubuntu168> in gstreamer-properties i cant test it
<drc> xubuntu168: did you try here?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<xubuntu168> it says that it culdnt be opened in input output or something like that
<xubuntu168> ...
<xubuntu168> hmmm...
<Akela_> hi, i have just installed xubuntu 14.04 on a crap laptop. now i have no mouse, no LAN, no WLAN. can anyone help ? boot from usb all is working
<xubuntu814> hello
<xubuntu814> how can i install zebra imz320 printer via usb??
<xubuntu814> before i try to install on ubuntu 12.04 but it is not work perfectly
<eoeoe> Hi! I have an nvidia gt 740m in my laptop
<eoeoe> and the nvidia drivers installed
<eoeoe> but when I activated instead the intel card of the laptop the laptop stops working
<eoeoe> what can I do?
<xubuntu814> there is no online support!!
<raouk> hey i have xubuntu 14.04 in a VM, and after 10 minutes it becomes unresponsive. The whole VM freezes, and i have to reboot. How can i figure out whats going on?
<endegra> When I plug in an external USB mouse into my Acer laptop, a few of my laptop keyboard keys stop working, like "0", "/", ")" and "["
<endegra> How do I fix this ?
<endegra> Hello :(
<pons> hi! I have a nvidia gt 740m and when I activate it in the nvidia-settings panel after a while the screen stops working
<pons> what could I do?
#xubuntu 2014-05-29
<cubed_root> i have xubuntu 14 and i have been running with the cinnamon desktop (the nightly build--no problems yet), but if i want to get a run-at-login script running, should the desktop i'm running make any difference?
<xubuntu833> hi. I'm having trouble setting a login pic for Xubuntu
<xubuntu833> I resized a PNG I had from some high size down to 96 x 63 and renamed it .face and put it in the home folder, but when I log out it still does not show up as the login picture
<Vernisian> I'm dumb and new to xubuntu, but would it be because it's hidden?
<xubuntu833> that's not a dumb question. it's a good question, I had to press ctrl+h to see it once I saved it to the home folder
<Vernisian> yeah, maybe because it's hidden the thing that recognizes pictures doesn't notice it so it doesn't change it
<xubuntu833> maybe I should just call it face instead of .face
<xubuntu833> lemme try that
<Vernisian> good luck!
<GridCube> xubuntu833, mugshot does all of that for you
<xubuntu486> that didn't work
<Vernisian> hmph
<xubuntu486> :{
<GridCube> why not?
<GridCube> what error did you get?
<xubuntu486> I don't know
<xubuntu486> I didn't get an error
<xubuntu486> I renamed it to face from .face and left it in the home folder
<xubuntu486> and then logged off
<xubuntu486> and it was still a blank face instead of the picture
<xubuntu486> Home/name/face
<xubuntu486> maybe I should call it face.png
<GridCube> no
<xubuntu486> and then try .face.png if that doesnt work
<GridCube> its just .face
<xubuntu486> I tried that and it isn't working
<xubuntu486> what else should I try?
<xubuntu486> something I can do in the terminal?
<xubuntu486> maybe try something that checks to see if all of the other conditions for setting a login pic are right?
<Unit193> xubuntu486: What's the file size/format/etc?
<xubuntu486> let me check
<xubuntu486> 96x63 pixels
<xubuntu486> annnd
<xubuntu486> not getting back the filesize in bytes yet
<xubuntu486> its a PNG but renamed without that extention
<xubuntu486> extension*
<xubuntu486> 12.4 KB
<Unit193> .face JPEG 96x71 96x71+0+0 8-bit DirectClass 3.19KB 0.000u 0:00.000  works fine for me.  If not for you,  sudo service lightdm restart
<xubuntu486> sudo service lightdm restart in terminal?
<Unit193> You'll lose your session, and it won't start back up if you don't run it in screen or a TTY.
<xubuntu861> I tried that terminal command and it restarted
<xubuntu861> no luck with getting the png to show up
<xubuntu861> brb
<xubuntu861> anyone can help more? it just stays a blank head instead of the .face pic
<GridCube> xubuntu861, open mugshot from a terminal
<GridCube> and select the picture from it
<GridCube> see what error it prompts
<xubuntu861> ok
<xubuntu861> installed mugshot
<xubuntu861> will open
<Unit193> (That didn't actually restart, just restarted x...)
<GridCube> installed...
<GridCube> how...
<xubuntu861> http://smdavis.us/2013/07/27/mugshot-quick-and-easy-user-config/
<xubuntu861> install mugshot instructions
<xubuntu861> I cant figure out where to find instructions on how to open it
<GridCube> xubuntu861, it should be already installed
<GridCube> its on the settings manager
<xubuntu861> did not know lol am new to linux
<GridCube> go to settings
<xubuntu861> ok
<GridCube> xubuntu861, are you in xubuntu 14.04?
<xubuntu861> users and groups?
<xubuntu861> yes
<xubuntu861> I am in 14.04
<xubuntu861> just installed yesterday
<xubuntu861> the picture shows up on here!
<xubuntu861> why wont it show up at login?
<GridCube> try reseting it
<xubuntu861> ok
<xubuntu861> resetting the picture from settings in users and groups?
<xubuntu861> I cant find the option
<GridCube> no
<xubuntu861> about me?
<GridCube> in the program named "about me" or opening mugshot from a terminal typing "mugshot"
<xubuntu861> ok I think I reset it in about me
<xubuntu861> let me log off and come back I'll see if it works
<xubuntu861> it shows up as my picture in settings
<xubuntu861> so it SHOULD work
<xubuntu500> it worked!
<xubuntu500> thanks!
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu500> now I have the login picture I wanted
<xubuntu500> :D
<GridCube> as i said at the very begining, try to use the program made for that P:
<xubuntu500> how do I open stuff in the terminal?
<xubuntu500> just type mugshot?
<GridCube> yes
<xubuntu500> wow that was easy -trumped-
<GridCube> all programs installed you can launch from the terminal
<xubuntu500> thanks GridCube, couldnt have done it without you!
<xubuntu500> awesome, just by callin them by name?
<GridCube> to open files from the terminal you can use exo-open /path/to/the/file.extension and it will use the default program to open it
<GridCube> xubuntu500, yes, if you don't remember how a program is called you can type the first letters of it and press tab
<GridCube> the terminal will try to auto complete the name
<GridCube> if there is more than one program wit those letters it will show them all
<xubuntu500> k
<Aravoth> I had to restart everything
<Aravoth> Everything I sent to the printer was screwed up
<Aravoth> Temps where too hot, bed was not warming up
<Aravoth> For whatver reason, no matter what settings I changed, the printer would not recognize them
<Aravoth> I set the extruder temps at 215, then it randomly dropped to 200 and shut the bed off
<Aravoth> My g-code was fine, but that was crazy
<Aravoth> Now it's warming up normally
<Aravoth> never seen anything like that
<Aravoth> I have a feeling that pronterface is too blame
<Aravoth> I bet I could slice this in cura and it would come out fine
<Aravoth> ok here we go
 * Aravoth breathes heavily
<Aravoth> It even engaged the fan last time, I never use the fan for abs unless it's a bridge
<holstein> Aravoth: this is the xubuntu channel
<Aravoth> rofl
<Aravoth> sorry :D
<holstein> Aravoth: no worries.. i was thinking you thought you were somewhere else
<Aravoth> too much booze, But hey! I am using my 3d printer on xubuntu and despite my recent shortcommings I can fully recommend this as a great base for 3d printing :D
<holstein> Aravoth: nice!
<xubuntu500> you have a 3D printer/???
<xubuntu500> thats awesome! what are some cool things you've printed?
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<kcbme> can anyone help with a dark screen after xubuntu startup???
<kcbme> i really need my comp back
<kcbme> hi
<udzguru> hi there
<udzguru> i installed xubuntu 14.04 beta 2 on my laptop. now that 14.04 final is out somehow my kernel won't update anymore. i do have another pc here running 14.04 final and it just installed kernel 3.13.0-27-generic. when i do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade on my laptop it doesn't upgrade the kernel and stays with 3.13.0-23-generic instead.
<udzguru> anyone got an idea?
<jhenke> good morning, does xubuntu install gnome-seahorse or a similar ui for key mangement by default?
<baizon> jhenke: no, but you can install it by yourself
<jhenke> I know, but thanks for the answer, just wanting to know what the default for xubuntu is ;) quite some time since I last needed to generate a new ssh key
<baizon> you can always use "the terminal" :D
<tierpod> jhenke: ssh-keygen in the terminal
<xubuntu823> hi
<gry> Hi.
<gry> Notification area does not show any icons after updating to 14.10. It only shows power and notes icons and all other applications don't show up there. Removing it and re-adding it, or clearing known applications list and restarting them, does not help.
<xubuntu823> dear volunteers please tell me whether to 1, first install ubuntu 14.04 and then install xubuntu-desktop or 2. installing directly xubuntu 14.04 which is better ?
<gry> If you need to ask, install xubuntu 14.04 directly. (The other option only makes sense if you know what applications you like which are in Ubuntu but are not in Xubuntu - if you're not aware, you probably don't need them.)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu823 the outcome will be the same but directly installing xubuntu is less painful and time-consuming.
<jhenke> tierpod I know, but sometimes it is also nice to not read man pages and see something else than the terminal (even though I like xfce4-terminal and the default settings in xubuntu)
<houli> any news on chrome 35 ugliness on xfce?
<tierpod> jhenke: as i know, xubuntu don't have GUI program for this action... i show gnome-keyring in the processes, just try install seahorse
<jhenke> houli afaik the different appearance is caused by a major upstream change (the switch from using gtk+ to their own toolkit)
<jhenke> also remember that "ugliness" is always subjective
<jhenke> houli so not sure if there is even much xubuntu can do there, maybe upstream fixes some problems with the next releases
<cfhowlett> houli not so much a xubuntu issue as it is xfce/gtk issue ...
<jhenke> cfhowlett I think version 35 does not use GTK anymore?
<yuser> Hi!! I'm having this error in the dmesg command for a few days
<yuser> [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20131115/psargs-359)
<yuser> could someone help me??
<cfhowlett> jhenke I don't know enough to say, sorry
<jhenke> yuser can you provide the complete line? an maybe other lines before or after that might be releated?
<yuser> jhenke do you want the complete dmesg??
<jhenke> does it happen during boot, or after the kenerl is running for some time?
<yuser> I think it's during boot
<yuser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7542886/
<jhenke> do you notice any problems with your system? any hardware missing or not working properly?
<jhenke> if you do not have major problems with your system, just ignore it
<yuser> I think the only one is that the graphical nvidia device doesn0t work properly
<jhenke> okay that is unrelated
<yuser> When I activate it the system freezes after a while
<jhenke> as the message you mention comes from a completely different system component
<yuser> jhenke could you help me with the nvidia??
<jhenke> I do not own nvidia hardware since years
<yuser> cause I'm using the intel graphics and missing out  the nvidia
<jhenke> do you use the noveou driver that comes by default, or did you install the properatry nvidia drivers?
<yuser> now I'm using the nouveu
<jhenke> yuser sure, that is normal, the opimus technolgy to use both has been implement in the linux stack just recently and is proably not that stable yet, I do not know if that feature is at all enabled by default in ubunut
<yuser> but this happen with the prpietary
<bekks> yuser: So which graphics card exactly do you have?
<yuser> bekks nvidia gt 740m
<bekks> yuser: Thats an Nvidia Optimus.
<bekks> !hybrid | yuser
<bekks> hmm, where's that bot.
<yuser> bekks and how could I install its drivers propertly?
<yuser> to use the device properly
<bekks> yuser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<yuser> bekks
<yuser> ok I'm going to follow it
<yuser_> bekks ok, now are working
<yuser_> but after a while the system freezes
<bekks> yuser_: Did you follow the installation instructions from the article just given?
<yuser> bekks the screen has freezed and I had to restart the X server
<xubuntu142> Hi all, I'm trying to get some stuff installed related to numpy, scipy, pylearn2 etc. and I keep getting IncompleteRead errors, I normally use Ubuntu rather than Xubuntu so I don't know if there's something I'm missing that would normally be there already
<xubuntu142> Does anyone know what might be causing these hangs?
<ARM9> isn't that an exception
<ARM9> how are you installing the libraries
<xubuntu142> I'm using pip, it's a list of dependencies for a group project
<xubuntu142> It is an exception thrown within pip
<xubuntu142> I was wondering if there was a common package related to these that might be causing these problems, I was running into it yesterday with some other installs
<yuser> hi! we I activate the nvidia card  of my laptop in prime the desktop freezes after a while. Can somebody help me??
<ARM9> no clue what pylearn2 is, numpy and scipy shouldn't clash
<xubuntu142> Thanks, thought I would see if there was a common issue related, I'll have to look deeper.  Pylearn2 is a machine learning lib btw
<kcbme> good morning. after booting up and seeing the splash my desktop is black. i have booted using live cd. what is the next step to fixing the original install?
<kcbme> hello
<z4nD4R> kcbme: do you have any error messages ? ...
<kcbme> no. seems to boot normal, then when done loading it is a blank screen. no mouse or desktop
<z4nD4R> try to go into terminal (Ctrl+alt+f1) shut the lightdm down and try startx command to see some messages
<kcbme> ok. i can get tty and root terminal with with advanced boot options. i will look for these commands and try that.
<decci> Get:92 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release [49.6 kB] Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release E: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 2
<decci> Getting this error while running apt-get update
<kcbme> will apt-get update or upgrade fix my file system without losing all of my personal docs and files?
<kcbme> my live book usb stick works, i need to fix the black screen on my hardrive boot
<kcbme> live boot*
<crimsondusk> apt-get shouldn't be doing anything about the filesystem o_O
<kcbme> ok. im at a loss to repair the install.
<crimsondusk> if you mean to fix your installation with apt-get then yes it doesn't touch anything it doesn't automatically install by itself
<crimsondusk> unless you remove with --purge
<kcbme> ok.
<crimsondusk> (or do apt-get purge which is the same thing)
<kcbme> it appears my desktop is corrupt because i cant see it after the splash loads. im trying to get it back to the original working state
<kcbme> so i am trying to figure out how to rebuild the original file system that worked before
<kcbme> and i assume reinstalling xubuntu will lose all of my data and docs? any ideas on how to fix or verify the integrity of my file system?
<crimsondusk> there is no one cure for that problem, other than reinstalling of course
<kcbme> will i lose all my data and work?
<crimsondusk> i cannot tell how your system is broken to wind you up in that kind of a state
<crimsondusk> if you reinstall you will have to backup everything first
<crimsondusk> i have /home on a separate partition because of this, i can just reinstall without losing any personal data, if necessary :P
<kcbme> i c. im concerned about my apache sql and drupal installs. :(
<kcbme> many hours of work
<crimsondusk> ah..
<crimsondusk> i'm not sure how to help you further. perhaps you could reinstall the xfce-related packages?
<kcbme> xfce?
<crimsondusk> this is xubuntu you're using right? xfce is the desktop system :P
<longbonglungfish> hello fellow xubuntu people. i recently updated to 14.04 from 13.10 and everything thankfully went smoothly, except for  one thing that is crucial to me; the xfce mailwatch plugin is broken. what happens is that the panel plugin will notify of me of new mail, but only once. after it detects one new mail item, it remains blue forever. it will no longer detect new mail automatically, or when manually when i hit 'upd
<longbonglungfish> ate'. this persists until it is removed from the panel. i have tried reinstalling with no luck at all. i have tried removing all but one account. it will still stop working after it detects one new mail item. can someone please help me out here? it is quite important that i am notified of new emails on a relatively prompt basis.
<crimsondusk> it goes back to gray for me when i right-click it and choose update now
<longbonglungfish> it does not for me. it simply does not update at all and the icon remains the same.
<kcbme> crimsondusk ok
<crimsondusk> kcbme, i'm sorry i cannot help you more than this
<kcbme> its ok, perhaps someone will see this and know.
<longbonglungfish> hello fellow xubuntu people. i recently updated to 14.04 from 13.10 and everything thankfully went smoothly, except for  one thing that is crucial to me; the xfce mailwatch plugin is broken. what happens is that the panel plugin will notify of me of new mail, but only once. after it detects one new mail item, it remains blue forever. it will no longer detect new mail automatically, or when manually when i hit 'upd
<longbonglungfish> <longbonglungfish> ate'. this persists until it is removed from the panel. i have tried reinstalling with no luck at all. i have tried removing all but one account. it will still stop working after it detects one new mail item. can someone please help me out here? it is quite important that i am notified of new emails on a relatively prompt basis.
<NewLost> hi,  I just downloaded the new xubuntu in window so i instll it on a old pc, How do I convert it to iso so i install thru usb? ty for any help
<bazhang> NewLost, did you use winrar to extract files from the iso?
<bazhang> augh he quit
<drc> Hey, 3 minutes should be more than wnough for any one wanting to help :)
<xubuntu834> hey anybody here with experience with Spice in vms?
<xubuntu834> kvm
<longbonglungfish> hello fellow xubuntu people. i recently upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and am having a rather frustrating problem with the xfce mailwatch plugin. it will not update, either automatically or manually. what happens is as follows: i'll boot into xubuntu, and when the mailwatch plugin detects new mail it will turn blue as usual, notifying me of the new mail. the problem is that after it notices one piece of new mail, it
<longbonglungfish>  will no longer update, even after a reboot. the icon will remain blue and the mailwatch plugin will no longer function at all. nothing seems to fix it. i've tried removing and re-adding the mailwatch plugin to the panel and manually re-adding all my mail accounts to it one by one. i've tried reinstalling the xfce4-mailwatch-plugin package. nothing works. this means if i want to be promptly updated about new email
<longbonglungfish> s, i have to leave thunderbird running all the time, which is not ideal at all. if anyone can help me fix this, it would be severely appreciated. thanks in advance!
<xubuntu695> hola
<xubuntu695> spanish?
<crimsondusk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DomiX> Hi, does a fix for utopic will be merged into trusty ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<Poisoned_Dragon> The closest thing I had with that problem had to do with light-locker, and logind.conf. So, I'm no help to you.
<elfy> DomiX: we have to put the fix into utopic then SRU it back to trusty  - it is in the works
<DomiX> elfy, what means SRU please ?
<Pici> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<DomiX> ok thanks for the information, this bug is very irrating
<zleap> hi
<zleap> anyone had problems with libreofficer spell check on xubuntu 14.04 ?
<zleap> hi
<RobertJDohnert> Hey whats up
<zleap> i can't get the spell check to work in libreoffice
<RobertJDohnert> Which version of Libreoffice
<zleap> i just says check complete
<RobertJDohnert> and do you have the right language packs installed
<zleap> 4.2.3.3
<zleap> yes
<zleap> i installed the gb one from the repository
<zleap> this is using 14.04
<RobertJDohnert> Dont know, I use Black Lab Linux 5
<zleap> ok
<RobertJDohnert> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203727/libreoffice-spell-checker-doesnt-work
<zleap> i am on that now
<Kovica> I'm running xubuntu 12.04 and have two monitors (one is touch screen, one is not). Touch screen is working OK until I connect the second display. Then the "mouse" moves from left top of one display to right lower corner of the second display, despite the fact I only "click" on one display. I've tried xinit_calibrator, but it draws itself acrosss both displays. How to solve this?
<xubuntu072> i need help
<xubuntu072> finding my SD card
#xubuntu 2014-05-30
<cubed_root> umount doesn't remove my usb icon from the gui file manager, is that normal?
<woof-woof> No warning is given when deleting files from desktop. This seems serious to me.
<cfhowlett> woof-woof the files are moved to the trashcan.  stay there until you empty the .trash
<woof-woof> No if I delete with shift+delete... I delete files this way, and if I choose the incorrect by accident is over.
<woof-woof> Another thing I can't delete some folders... I just extracted one from tar archive and it can't be deleted from desktop.
<Kovica> I have two monitors (one touchscreen and one regular). I've used xrandr to set regular screen right of touch screen, so extended display. Now ubuntu things the entire extended desktop is touch. How can I solve this problem ?
<deshipu> Kovica: wacom?
<deshipu> Kovica: if so, use xsetwacom to specify the display of the device
<Kovica> nope, no wacom. touchscreen is "TouchPack"
<Kovica> deshipu: and if've tried xsetwacom. It says that it does not recognize any waom hardware
<deshipu> Kovica: refer to the documentation of your device then in how to set the "active area"
<deshipu> Kovica: I *think* you can also do it in xorg.conf
<Kovica> deshipu: I think that too, but how?
<Kovica> deshipu: I've tried xinput_calibrate, but it also thinks that the entire extended desktop is touchscreen
<Kovica> deshipu: and if I don't have the second montior connected, touchscreen works
<deshipu> from 'man xorg.conf'
<deshipu> Option "TransformationMatrix" "a b c d e f g h i"
<deshipu> The input device will be bound to the area given in the matrix.
<Kovica> deshipu: ok, I'll try to figure out how to do it. :)
<deshipu> Kovica: read the whole correcposning part of the man, it tells you exactly how to use it
<Kovica> deshipu: If this is the solution, I'm buying :)
<deshipu> Kovica: just open a terminal, type 'man xorg.conf' and then use / to search for 'TransformationMatrix'
<elfy> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Calibrating_Touchscreen
<elfy> might help
<elfy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141341/touchscreen-with-dual-monitors
<Kovica> deshipu: now the clicks are ok, but they all happen on the second monitor, not on the touch screen
<deshipu> Kovica: I guess the offset is bad
<Kovica> deshipu: We seem to crack it. :) Some basic matrix calculations helped A LOT. :)
<Guest57516> the sound is muted after login. how to fix?
<Bruno_> Hello
<slickymasterWork> !hi | Bruno_
<ubottu> Bruno_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Bruno_> I've installed a game from the software ubuntu center, and i'd like to review it, but when i try to, it opens up a login window, and is forever loading.
<Bruno_> What could be the problem?
<drc> Bruno:  I have absolutely no idea (and from the time lag here, neither does anyone else).  I'd try #ubuntu, they might have an answer.
<Bruno_> #ubuntu
<Bruno_> how do i go to #ubuntu?
<starrats> Bruno do this /join #ubuntu
<Bruno_> ty all
<bix_nood> HEEEEEEEEEEY i got a question
<bix_nood> apt-get tells me i got upgrades ready to be installed
<bix_nood> But i can't do it
<bix_nood> more specifically linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic parole
<bix_nood> What do i do to upgrade them?
<bix_nood> oh fuck me i forgot about dist-upgrade
<bix_nood> lol
<bix_nood> bb
<xubuntu198> ;(
<xubuntu198> I <3 xUbuntu !
<msev_> If you did the (default) local install for mwptools, then you need:
<msev_> export XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share:$HOME.local/share:
<msev_> (and put in it ~/.bashrc)
<msev_>  -> what does this mean
<drc> It means you need to add that line to your ~/.bashrc.
<msev_> okay I'll try
<msev_> hmm I don't have that file bashrc
<drc> make one
<msev_> I'm lie-ing I do have it
<msev_> :D
<msev_> so I just paste it in randomly
<msev_> ...dang doesn't help
<drc> you can, but wouldn't it make more sense to paste in with the other "exports" ?
<msev_> it should help with this issue: "When I give this command: $ gsettings set org.mwptools.planner map-sources 'sources.json'
<msev_> It says "scheme "org.mwptools.planner" doesn't exist ..."
<msev_> ....but it doesn't help...:(
<drc> did you re-read the .bashrc ?
<msev_> nope
<drc> well....
<msev_> i'm not seeing anything obvious
<msev_> :)
<drc> ?
<msev_> being a noob
<drc> from a terminal type ". ~/.bashrc" (minus the "'s)
<msev_> ok did it
<msev_> gsettings set org.mwptools.planner map-sources 'sources.json' -> this still doesn't work
<drc> No idea on mwptools (don't even know what they are).
#xubuntu 2014-05-31
<jomc0> How do I enable WiFi. Seriously someone help!
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jomc0> Thanks
<holstein> jomc0: you likely need proprietary drivers
<jomc0> Ugh
<holstein> jomc0: ugh?
<Unit193> What chipset?
<jomc0> Intel
<jomc0> Of some kind
<holstein> well, that should just be working. and might be
<holstein> jomc0: confirm what kind *exactly*
<jomc0> Moment
<jomc0> Hm75 chipset
<jomc0> Does that sound right?
<holstein> jomc0: only you know..
<holstein> the link i gave will tell you how to find out.. please refer to it
<jomc0> I got it. Thanks chaps
<xubuntu541> hello
<xubuntu541> I am having a grub problem
<holstein> !grub | xubuntu541
<ubottu> xubuntu541: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xubuntu541> can someone help me find a solution for when I get "error: unknown filesystem. Entering rescue mode... grub rescue> set?"
<xubuntu541> I tried a boot repair disc
<xubuntu541> it told me something like, "you have installed on sda 7 a version of linux which isn't EFI compatible. Your computer probably cannot dual boot between this linux and other operating systems" or something
<xubuntu541> but I had a perfectly good dual boot system set up before I installed windows 8.1
<holstein> xubuntu541: you can typically restore grub after installing windows.. what boot repair did you do?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair is what i suggest
<xubuntu541> I used a disc that I made from an ISO of boot repair for ubuntu I think
<holstein> windows is designed to install and break grub.. it wont ask if you have another boot loader
<holstein> xubuntu541: if you "think", try the link i gave
<holstein> xubuntu541: you'll use a normal ubuntu live CD
<xubuntu541> I'm in xubuntu now because I tried this:
<xubuntu541> set boot=(hd0,7)
<xubuntu541> set prefix=(hd0,7)/boot/grub
<xubuntu541> insmod normal
<xubuntu541> normal
<holstein> xubuntu541: try the link i gave, specifically
<xubuntu541> and that gets me in
<xubuntu541> isn't that supposed to just help you get in so you can use a terminal? I can access one now
<xubuntu541> if you mean the boot repair thing the one in that link looks exactly like the one I tried to use
<xubuntu541> which told me that I can't have this version of linux or something
<holstein> xubuntu541: its supposed to specifically help you in your situation.. where you have installed windows which broke grub
<xubuntu541> isn't there aa way I can fix this in the terminal real quick instead?
<xubuntu541> yeah but I tried that and it didn't work
<holstein> xubuntu541: the link i gave offers that method
<holstein> xubuntu541: you'll just need to ask a question "it didnt work" is a statement
<xubuntu541> ok
<xubuntu541> when I tpye set
<xubuntu541> I get "cmdpath=(hd0)"
<xubuntu541> "prefix=(hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub"
<xubuntu541> "root=hd0,gpt6"
<xubuntu541> I think that this is just somehow off a little bit and when I tpye set it's supposed to say "cmdpath=(hd0)" "prefix=(hd0,gpt7)/boot/grub" "root=hd0,gpt7"
<holstein> xubuntu541: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#The_terminal_way is what i suggest, actually
<xubuntu541> is there a tut that show you how to..
<xubuntu541> ok
<xubuntu541> i'll take a look
<holstein> sudo grub-install /dev/XXX
<xubuntu541> sda?
<holstein> xubuntu541: you can paste all the errors or whatever
<xubuntu541> ok
<holstein> xubuntu541: thats specific to your machine, friend
<xubuntu541> lemme try
<xubuntu541> I think it's sda
<holstein> xubuntu541: you cant "think" though..
<holstein> xubuntu541: just read, and confirm. .. and put it where it should go
<xubuntu541> I'm pretty sure I installed xubuntu yesterday and installed the boot for grub to sda
<holstein> where you are asking the machine to boot
<xubuntu541> ok
<xubuntu541> this is the error I get when I try terminal method
<xubuntu541> zx@Zx-Lenovo-PC:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda7 [sudo] password for zx:  Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding. grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<holstein> xubuntu541: why are you installing to sda7?
<holstein> xubuntu541: why not the superblock?
<xubuntu541> straight to sda you mean?
<holstein> xubuntu541: thats where it would have been by default, and where windows is now
<xubuntu541> I can do that I just thought the instructions meant I should do it to the partition I have Xubuntu on
<xubuntu541> so should I try on sda instead?
<holstein> xubuntu541: thats what it was by default,a nd what im suggesting, and the link is, and where windows is now, overriding your boot
<xubuntu541> lol I'm sorry I'm such a noob
<holstein> xubuntu541: no worries..
<xubuntu541> $ sudo grub-install /dev/sda Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible. grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<holstein> xubuntu541: whatever you do with windows that breaks or changes your system, you'll need to address
<holstein> xubuntu541: what would i do? read up on what you have done that could be broken by installing grub
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> xubuntu541: posts like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1790260 make me think the issue is trivial
<holstein> xubuntu541: i would proceed cautiously after backing up my data
<xubuntu541> its a fresh install, there's no data to back up. I could uninstall xubuntu and reinstall but I need to learn this for when that's not an option
<xubuntu541> thanks for the link
<xubuntu541> I still can't figure out how to make it work
<benonsoftware> Mmm, anyone might know why the latest ISO is wanting to boot for me? :)
<benonsoftware> s/is/isn't/
<Noskcaj> benonsoftware, Probably the systemd break a few days ago
<Noskcaj> Or was that only existing installs
<benonsoftware> Interesting, I get passed (what I think is) the splash page, then got some white on black scary looking text then a blank screen
<xubuntu346> when upgrading to xubuntu 14.04, will my user data in /home/user/* be saved or will it be overwritten?
<baizon> xubuntu346: if you upgrade no data will be lost
<xubuntu346> what if i do a clean install without formatting the drive?
<baizon> xubuntu346: if /home is on a separate partition and you don't format it
<xubuntu346> it's not.  so I should back up all of my data, thanks
<baizon> then yes :)
<xubuntu346> in the future, what's the best practice for seperate partitions, i.e. /home, /var, etc.?
<baizon> well it depends, i have 3: /, /home and swap.
<baizon> but thats always a personal matter
<xubuntu346> would /var/log be a good idea as well?
<xubuntu346> and i do a lot of programming/development, would i get better performance on a sep. partition just for my dev. files?  30-50,000+ at least
<sergio1949> ciao sto cercando di scaricare xubuntu con usb . Sarò capace?
<Guido1> Hello, I'm considering to buy a new laptop so that I can study outside in the sun and by excursions in a ban. I want to put xubuntu on it and use it for more than one jear. Can anyone give me some advice what for propertys the laptop should have?
<Noskcaj> Guido1, Xubuntu needs nothing specific
<Noskcaj> Pretty much whatever laptop you like should work
<Noskcaj> As general advice, try to make sure it has a matte screen and a good touchpad
<Guido1> Noskcaj: it seams that there is also a difference about how long a laptop can be used as a laptop. (quick dying battery etc.) My laptop now doesn't start by a temperature between 18 and 20 degree. only by 21 or warmer
<bekks> the lifetime of a battery depends on how you charge it.
<Guido1> bekks: and how much energy the laptop needs, i gues. I realy want to use it longer than one or two years
<bekks> How much energy the laptop needs determines how often you have to recharge, most batteries have a lifetime of 1000 cycles and more.
<bekks> So again: it depends on how you recharge.
<cfhowlett> even then it's not like *POOF* no more charges.  the battery will just hold a lower percentage of charge e.g. my 2012 battery now - 100% charged at 75% capacity.
<bekks> I am currently typing on a 2008 laptop with 70% capacity.
<Guido1> bekks, cfhowlett: 2006 battery, sinds 2012 or 2013: not working at all
<bekks> So replace the batteryß
<bekks> far more cheaper than getting a new rugged laptop.
<cfhowlett> Guido1 yes, look into battery replacement.  personally, I prefer OEM replacement.  see amazon
<Guido1> I also found out that you need a specific grafic card if you want to use it with an external screan or beamer
<Guido1> cfhowlett: the battery is not the only problem and costs already about 60 or 80 € and for a bit more you could get a laptop
<bekks> For a bit more? For just a bit more you just get a bit more crap.
<Guido1> but is it a good laptop? that's why i ask. as a student i don't have a lot of money which i can spend, but after the trouble last week it seams nessessary
<bekks> personally I'm going to get a Dell 7000 series soon - the cheaper ones are... not that "good" for what I need/want it.
<cfhowlett> no budget listed so really can't define what "good" means.  fwiw: dell xps 13 developer edition seems to be a right sparkly device.  and there are other options.
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gry> what?
<Guido1> prefeur below 1000, below 500 even better, but is it good? (long livetime without crashing)
<bekks> Guido1: I wont buy it.
<meek_geek> hi
<dandedilia> Cheers
<starrats> cheers
<xubuntu761> hallo to everyone
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu761
<ubottu> xubuntu761: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu761> I recently installed xubuntu. I have a problem with the wireless card that is not recognized and I think I've Seen the solution (http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom) -. I need to know which program is associated apt to make executable files. to indicate on the window that opens when I click on it. thanks Google Traduttore per il Business:Translator ToolkitTraduttore di siti webStrumento a supporto dell
<xubuntu761> sorry for my bad English
<Stek_Turku> hi all... xfce4-appfinder starts very slowly (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-appfinder/+bug/1048805). Does anyone solve the problem on Xubuntu 12-04 LTS and XFCE 4.8 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048805 in xfce4-appfinder (Ubuntu) "xfce4-appfinder launches very slowly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<drc> Based on a quick reading of the bug report: no.
<Stek_Turku> drc: hi drc, is your answer related to my question?
<drc> Stek_Turku: yes, sorry.
<Stek_Turku> thank you drc
<drc> Stek_Turku: The Xubuntu team is pretty good about following up on the bug reports if there is a real solution (or even a work around), so if there's no solution in the bug report there's probably no solution (yet).
<Stek_Turku> what a pity... i love appfinder but it is inusable for me... i hope that when i upgrade my distro it will be ok
<drc> Stek_Turku: Read the last few posts...don't count on it. :(
<DoDiesis> Hello all
<DoDiesis> I have q auestion
<Tacobuntu> Hi, I've got a fresh Xubuntu 14.04 install and I am running into issues setting up the aesthetics. I have a dual display setup and I want the panel on the left display to only have icons. Is there any way I can do this with the XFCE panel or will I have to switch to using a lxpanel?
<DoDiesis> during downloading of updates, the system went to crash
<Tacobuntu> only have icons for the applications menu is what I mean
<DoDiesis> now it does not recognise my password
<DoDiesis> shall I reinstall everything?
<Tacobuntu> *Window list
<DoDiesis> Plz, can somebody help me?
<deshipu> DoDiesis: there is a way to change your password, but if that got corrupted, there is a chance that a lot of other files are corrupted too
<deshipu> DoDiesis: so unless you have files that you want to recover, a reinstallation would be best
<DoDiesis> thanks deshipu. I supposed to have to reinstall it again
<DoDiesis> the problem is that my netbook does not have a disk drive
<DoDiesis> I willhave to lend an external one again
<badawi> part
<DoDiesis> thanks anyway: maybe I could go from xubuntu 12.04 to the 14.04 version
<DoDiesis> but if I tried to enter as admin and download updates?
<deshipu> the problem is, in order for your password to not be recognized, the system files have to be corrupted pretty bad
<DoDiesis> deshipu: yes, that's for sure...
<drc> It's been a while, but does 12.04 even have a root password?
<deshipu> and there is no sure way to fix such a syste
<deshipu> m
<deshipu> drc: no
<deshipu> drc: but there are ways
<DoDiesis> well.. ok. If there is not any other way, I will reinstall everything.
<deshipu> drc: as long as you have physical access and the disk is not encrypted
<drc> yeah, but a reinstall, as you said, "is the only way to be sure".
<DoDiesis> the system lets me onter only with "guest session"
<DoDiesis> *enter
<drc> And I'm guessing that "chroot" would scare him even worse :)
<xubuntu412> hey
<xubuntu412> Are anyone of you running xubuntu on an x200 tablet?
<meek_geek> guys I have heard gnu+linux slows down after one month of use and bsd does not ?
<meek_geek> is that a myth ?
<brainwash> yes, it is a myth
<xubuntu412> what is bsd?
<brainwash> xubuntu412: why would anyone do this? xubuntu is not optimized for touch/tablet usage
<xubuntu412> x200 tablet is less of a tablet than a penmanship digitizer
<xubuntu412> Add xournal, anki and nixnote/evernote and you have a pretty potent study machine
<brainwash> right, so do you have any specific question?
<xubuntu412> Then... you can scan all your books into it too <(
<xubuntu412> Yes, I've had screen freezes after locking the screen
<xubuntu412> I've disabled the automatic lockscreen for now. But It'd be nice to use it
<brainwash> that's bad, it's most likely related to the new screen locker called 'light-locker'
<xubuntu412> That is the screen locker I disabled
<xubuntu412> Can I uninstall it and reinstall the old one?
<xubuntu412> Or solve it some other way?
<brainwash> you can keep it installed, the old one is 'xscreensaver'
<brainwash> but you can install and use any other screen locker app
<xubuntu412> Thanks, where can I find it?
<brainwash> software center
<brainwash> or via terminal "sudo apt-get install xscreensaver"
<brainwash> I also recommend reading this article http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<xubuntu412> Sweet, post your vertcoin or bitcoin adress and I'll send a beer to you
<xubuntu412> Reading, thanks
<brainwash> nah, no need to get paid for support here :)
<xubuntu412> Hehe, okay
<xubuntu412> Though it's cool that we can
<meek_geek> m having issues with tor on xubuntu
<longbonglungfish> hello everyone. i have noticed two strange bugs in regard to the new indicator plugin on the panel in xubuntu 14.04:
<longbonglungfish> 1. in the panel preferences dialog, when i set the background style to "none (use system style)" the entire indicator plugin area and all the icons in it, refuse to match the rest of the panel and instead take on a semi-transparent grey background. this happens with all themes that i've tried. here is a screenshot that shows how out of place and incosistent the indicator area looks under these conditions; http://i5
<longbonglungfish> .minus.com/i13axvucGfWum.png now, if i change the background style to "solid color" the bug disappears; http://i6.minus.com/ibjum6Wc3c9Anz.png but that means my panel will no longer match whatever theme i use automatically.
<longbonglungfish> 2. some icons in the indicator plugin area have portions cut off, there is no other way to describe this. here is a screenshot; http://i5.minus.com/i51zpfDWSL0nE.png if anyone could help me remedy these issues it would be much appreciated!
<longbonglungfish> the link illustrating the first bug might have gotten cut into two posts, here it is again in full: http://i5.minus.com/i13axvucGfWum.png
<brainwash> longbonglungfish: does restarting the panel fix the transparency issue? xfce4-panel -r
<longbonglungfish> brainwash, nope. doesn't change anything.
<longbonglungfish> logging in, restarting, changing themes. problem is still there.
<brainwash> mmh, not sure
<brainwash> I've reported this issue during the development cycle
<brainwash> and it should be fixed (cannot test right now)
<longbonglungfish> wow, thanks a whole bunch!
<brainwash> but you can still trigger this issue, mmh
<brainwash> cut off panel icons have been reported by some users too, not sure about the current bug status
<brainwash> or if a bug report even exists
<brainwash> can you please report these bugs on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-indicator-plugin ?
<brainwash> with all the details you've posted here
<longbonglungfish> great. thanks for all the info. aside from that issue, there's another problem i noticed in regard to the mailwatch plugin. it ceases to function after one notification during a session and i have to log out and log back in again to get it to recognize new emails.
<brainwash> that's odd
<longbonglungfish> aside from these the upgrade to 14.04 went splendidly. and yes, i can make a report. where should i put the one for the mailwatch plugin?
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-mailwatch-plugin
<brainwash> this problem hasn't been reported yet
<longbonglungfish> okay great! will have reports posted within  a few hours.
<mission> Would it be possible to include the 'Wacom Control Panel' GUI tablet tool in the next Xubuntu release? It doesn't work at all in 14.04 :(
<brainwash> the GUI doesn't work currently?
<mission> nope, at all
<brainwash> why should we include it then by default in the next release?
<mission> I mean, make it work, somehow :D
<brainwash> ah, well, the xubuntu team does not maintain this particular software
<brainwash> you'll have to file a bug report on launchpad, so it will be fixed eventually
<mission> ok I will! thanks!
<brainwash> thanks :)
#xubuntu 2014-06-01
<stemid> I think I still have the old gnome ubuntu desktop starting even though I installed the xubuntu-desktop package. can you guys help me with this? or do you only help people who install xubuntu directly.
<stemid> I saw the mouse start, but then the gnome desktop came in over it
<stemid> the wallpaper and the top dock changed
<stemid> 14.04
<meek_geek> stemid, log out and select Xubuntu / Xfce
<stemid> oh yeah I forgot to select session
<stemid> I did log out
<meek_geek> do it
<stemid> hmm I have no options button in gdm that let's me change session. I think this is in lightdm.
<stemid> switched to lightdm now
<meek_geek> ok
<meek_geek> now?
<stemid> there we go, had to kill gdm, restart lightdm service so I wouldn\t lose my  tmux. but apparently keyboard layout is wronig
<stemid> fixed, I am loving xfce
<meek_geek> stemid, yaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<BlueShark> Hello.
<BlueShark> How can I turn off these annoying sound notifications? http://i.imgur.com/1aOpv1o.png
<cfhowlett> BlueShark silence sound?
<BlueShark> Figured it out. Settings Manager -> Session and Startup -> Application Autostart -> Xfce Volume Daemon
<BlueShark> cfhowlett: How do you do that?
<cfhowlett> BlueShark click on the speaker, reduce sound to 0
<BlueShark> cfhowlett: I don't want to mute sounds. I just want to turn off the notification popups.
<cfhowlett> BlueShark click on the speaker, sound settings > system sounds 0
<cfhowlett> BlueShark popups?  so NOT the audio sounds?
<cfhowlett> BlueShark settings > notifications > disappear after 0 seconds should kill them
<BlueShark> See the screenshot I posted above: http://i.imgur.com/1aOpv1o.png — Whenever a sound plays in the system, this little tabbed pane appears at the right-hand side corner of the screen (which is what I called a "popup" above). I was asking how to disable/turn them off.
<BlueShark> cfhowlett: I can't find a Notifications icon in Settings Manager.
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> BlueShark waiting for imagebin to load - great firewall of china is slow today
<deshipu> BlueShark: I don't think there is an easy way to disable that, you might want to ask at #xfce
<skribblezatcha> BlueShark: those are called notifications you can turn those off through system settings.
<BlueShark> skribblezatcha: Could you explain how?
<skribblezatcha> do you know where your system settings are BlueShark?
<BlueShark> deshipu: I disabled them by removing Xfce Sound Daemon from the Autostart applications list and it seems to have worked.
<deshipu> BlueShark: that also disables your media keys
<BlueShark> deshipu: OK, I'll ask around in #xfce.
<cfhowlett> BlueShark sound settings daemon has nothing to do with nofications
<deshipu> cfhowlett: it has, as it generates them
<cfhowlett> BlueShark but #xfce are the experts
<skribblezatcha> BlueShark: go to system settings, notifications, and you will see how to disable that.
<deshipu> cfhowlett: as far as I understand, he only wants to disable a specific class of the notifications
<deshipu> skribblezatcha: there is no option to disable them there
<deshipu> skribblezatcha: please check before you give advice
<skribblezatcha> hmmm, there used to be deshipu. sorry.
<BlueShark> cfhowlett: sorry for the ping, but what screenshot were you going to take?
<cfhowlett> BlueShark I was going to show you the settings > notifications tab
<skribblezatcha> its in there cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> skribblezatcha 12.04 yes
<skribblezatcha> thats what i thought cfhowlett. thanks.
<deshipu> skribblezatcha: sorry, apparently my version is too old to have it
<skribblezatcha> its ok deshipu. np. :)
<BlueShark> cfhowlett: Oh, I think I know what you're talking about.
<BlueShark> This? http://i.imgur.com/Jmyn31t.png
<BlueShark> I thought that might be displaying the notifications and removed the 'xfce4-notifyd' package entirely.
<deshipu> it does
<deshipu> but you do need some of those notifications
<BlueShark> Well, I removed them and logged out/in and the notifications were still there.
<skribblezatcha> thats because i dont think that is the right spot BlueShark.
<xubuntu873> hello, is there anyone here?
<meek_geek> hi
<cfhowlett> xubuntu873 ask your questions.
<xubuntu873> ah, there is someone
<xubuntu873> well I'm having a small problem with skype icon in the system tray
<xubuntu873> it's big, it won't resize with the panel
<xubuntu873> is this a known issue?
<brainwash> xubuntu873: it is known that some tray icons are not resized properly
<xubuntu873> I remember having this same problem with clementine and hplip if I remember correctly
<xubuntu873> but skype worked before, now with xubuntu 14.04 skype isn't working
<xubuntu873> clementine works ok
<brainwash> not working at all?
<xubuntu873> other than having thick panels, there's no solution for this so far?
<xubuntu873> no, skype works fine, this is a non-issue basically
<xubuntu873> it's just annoying
<xubuntu873> :)
<brainwash> bug 1313531
<ubottu> bug 1313531 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "Huge Wallch icon in Xubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313531
<xubuntu873> thanks, I'll post there also
<brainwash> ok, thanks :)
<Aergan> Skype icon is resizing for me ok in XFCE4 16-48px
<Aergan> Tried updating the icon cache for your icon theme?
<xubuntu873> no, how do I do that?
<xubuntu873> oh, I think I know
<Aergan> I use: for D in /usr/share/icons/*; do sudo gtk-update-icon-cache $D; done
<brainwash> Aergan: the normal xfce4 session without indicator area (panel)?
<Aergan> Ah no sorry, mine's coming in via Indicator plugin on the panel
<brainwash> we are talking about the indicator plugin
<brainwash> I thought that you were referring to the normal notification area which works fine :)
<Aergan> Mine's coming in via Indicators > Application Indicators within the Indicators plugin on xfce4-panel
<xubuntu873> ok, I tried updating the icon cache, but it's still the same
<Aergan> It doesn't respect any icon style changes but it does re-size correctly on mine currently
<xubuntu873> so wait I can use a different indicator for system tray?
<brainwash> if you remove the indicator area, apps will fall back to the notification area
<xubuntu873> oh I see, there's two of them
<brainwash> but all the (unity) indicators will disappear also
<brainwash> like the mail indicator etc
<xubuntu873> I see that network is also gone
<xubuntu873> and without the indicator, I don't see skype icon at all
<brainwash> even after a restart of the panel?
<brainwash> xfce4-panel -r
<brainwash> or just relog
<xubuntu873> no, not even after restarting the panel
<brainwash> that's odd
<xubuntu873> clementine and dropbox icons are there
<xubuntu873> I lost skype, network, volume and yes the message thingy
<brainwash> well, removing the indicator area is not an optimal solution anyway
<xubuntu873> which I don't really need
<brainwash> maybe you can resize the skype icon and get it working
<brainwash> icon file
<brainwash> other than that, you'll have to wait until it's fixed officially
<xubuntu873> I read somewhere that skype icon can be accesse
<xubuntu873> can't be accessed
<brainwash> sadly I have no clue :(
<gry> <xubuntu873> and without the indicator, I don't see skype icon at all
<gry> uninstall that plugin, it'll go to the old plugin then
<xubuntu873> it's not that big of a deal, I just thought that there might be some kind of ninja fix that I'm not not aware of
<gry> there is, you can get it working in minutes
<xubuntu873> so I just remove the package?
<gry> yes, granted you have the notification area active
<gry> you might need to log off and log on, or restart skype, for it to work
<xubuntu873> xfce4-indicator-plugin, that's the name of the package?
<gry> yes, but you need to check that you have notification area active, first
<gry> actually I see you mentioned it earlier that you do; go ahead then, yes it is the correct name
<gry> the weird thing is that the skype icon shows up correctly for me in either of these two plugins, so if it doesn't, you might need to reinstall skype or give me a kick so I check some versions of my things and compare to yours
<Aergan> I've been messing around with mine and I can't seem to break the resizing - it's always worked for me since installing it on Xubuntu 14.04 so far
<Aergan> I did do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade before installing any applications when I first installed
<gry> how high is your panel?
<gry> oh, sorry, you said it works for you. I misread
<Aergan> I have mine at the bottom, version 4.11.0
<Aergan> Skype vertsion 4.2.0.11
<xubuntu873> I removed the package with the notification area added, restarted the panel and skype, but skype icon isn't showing
<xubuntu873> notification area active
<gry> try to log off and log in
<xubuntu873> ok, I'll be back in a sec
 * gry hopes it's not one of the old broken things; debugging skype is hard
<gry> hello there
<gry> is it better now?
<zorvalent> and I'm back, logged out/logged in and there's no skype icon
<zorvalent> :)
<gry> augh. would you mind trying under another OS user please?
<gry> make a new user, try running skype there
<gry> just so we can isolate user-specific config issues for starters
<zorvalent> ok, hold on
<zorvalent> hello, I'm back, logged in with a new user account, skype still doesn't show up
<zorvalent> clementine works
<zorvalent> so is dropbox, for example
<zorvalent> I'll just install the indicator plugin back or do something I don't know
<zorvalent> thanks for the help, I have to go now
<zorvalent> bye
<gry> that is so complicated
<xubuntu868> hi.i have a problem with xubuntu 14.04
<gry> hello, please describe your problem
<deshipu> so, anybody have a problem with chromium's interface being huge?
<deshipu> I saw a bug reporting it, but it was closed "because that version is not yet released"
<deshipu> but it is released now
<cfhowlett> deshipu is the new version in the ubuntu repos?
<deshipu> yes
<xubuntu868> mouse pointer flashes always when i move it near icons or menu labels
<deshipu> version 34
<deshipu> it's the default in trusty
<cfhowlett> deshipu sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will grab that as well as the other upgradeable packages in trusty
<deshipu> cfhowlett: yes, sure
<deshipu> cfhowlett: that's not my problem though
<deshipu> my problem is that chromium's user interface is too big and cannot be used
<cfhowlett> deshipu  new chromium?  the above will grab the new chromium - which you described as fixing your issue.
<deshipu> cfhowlett: I did not
<deshipu> cfhowlett: I described it as having my issue
<xubuntu868> hi.i have a problem with xubuntu 14.04: mouse pointer flashes always when i move it near icons or menu labels
<gry> oh interesting
<deshipu> !patience | xubuntu868
<ubottu> xubuntu868: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gry> what hardware and did it work before?
<gry> or first install?
<xubuntu868> cpu : amd athlon xp 2600+
<xubuntu868> 1 GB RAM pc3200
<xubuntu868> memory video shared 64MB
<xubuntu868> another info?
<gry> probably model of the computer or mouse
<deshipu> xubuntu868: what video card and which driver are you using?
<xubuntu868> VIA KM400/KN400/P4M800
<xubuntu868> driver is UNICHROME
<deshipu> hmm, doesn't ring any bells
<xubuntu868> mmm :(
<deshipu> try to search the forums maybe
<xubuntu868> tnx
<xubuntu591> hi, i've try to install xubunto from Live USB, but the pc show me: "xubuntu@xubuntu:$"...what i've to write?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> on two rather different machines (pentium M laptop and amd64 desktop) 14.04 won't power down after shutting down. known issue?
<xubuntu146> hello every one
<xubuntu146> I have a problem with the Terminal is it possible that some one can help me?
<crimsondusk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu146> ok
<xubuntu146> When I type php-v i get the error that php is not installed, only I have installed Xampp
<bazhang> !xampp | xubuntu146
<ubottu> xubuntu146: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<xubuntu146> thank you ubottu
<might_get_loud> guys i have 3 partitions on my laptops hdd
<might_get_loud> 1 for win, 1 for xub, 1 for data (500 gb)
<might_get_loud> how can i mount 3rd partition (data) automaticly every time i boot system
<might_get_loud> with some script or something like that
<bazhang> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<might_get_loud> i know that, but some more noob friendly solution?
<bazhang> thats very user friendly
<might_get_loud> so should i edit etc/fstab file?
<bazhang> did you read the link I gave you?
<might_get_loud> yes
<z4nD4R> Hi all, what's new? :)
<might_get_loud> im reading it
<might_get_loud> i dont want to fuck up things
<might_get_loud> i found UUID for my partition and im editing fstab
<might_get_loud> but i dont know what to pass as options / dump / pass arguments
<xubuntu530> Im clearly missing the info on sticking xubuntu onto a flashdrive instead of a dvd, any ifno?
<xubuntu530> Universal Usb Installer?
<Unit193> Are you currently on Windows or Linux?
<xubuntu530> Windows currently.
<z4nD4R> xubuntu530: use unetbootin to create USB flashdrive install medium
<Unit193> I'd rather highly recommend: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<xubuntu530> Thanks for the options!
<xubuntu530> Ive got a question, is it possible to install xubuntu to a usb drive as a full install instead of live cd?
<Unit193> Well, you can make a persistent install.
<xubuntu530> Do programs and settings stick on a persistant install?
<xubuntu530> I know files do.
<Unit193> You can't do kernel updates, but other stuff does.
<Unit193> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu530> thanks
<xubuntu_user> I have a laptop with a bad screen. I've connected another monitor to the laptop, and it's been working perfectly for the last few days. I fixed the resolution, etc. using the xubuntu settings (only when I'm logged in), but during the bootup/login screen, the resolution is wrong or the view is shifted. Is there a setting for this?
<xubuntu_user> By the way, the screen sizes of the broken laptop screen and the monitor aren't the same
<Riley> Okay, so I'm pretty new to linux, so please handle me with kid gloves. :D I enstalle xubuntu a few days ago because my Windows. However it's behaving anomalously and I can't figure it out. What happens is that when I leave and come back, the desktop background looks like it's been cut into  1000 1/2" squares and spread out like an impossible puzzle. Sometimes I can move the mouse, sometimes I can't, but other than that it's unresponsi
<Riley> Installed* Windows crashed**
<Riley> any ideas?
<xubuntu932> Hello! I have a silly question. I changed over to Xubuntu from Ubuntu. In the process of updating packages, something has happened to the Greybird default theme on my system. Is there a way for me to reinstall it?
#xubuntu 2015-05-25
<parsnip> and i needed quotes because directory has a space in it.
<parsnip> very nice, icon was easy to find
<parsnip> now i have a shortcut directly to the virtualbox
<tetamusha> Hey guys, I'm having trouble setting up sound via HDMI
<tetamusha> I just installed Xubuntu 15.04 and I have my laptop connected to a display via HDMI. During the live session (while I was installing the OS) sound worked fine, but after installing Xubuntu and rebooting the laptop, sound didn't work anymore in my display.
<tetamusha> This is the output of aplay -l:
<tetamusha> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC3234 Analog [ALC3234 Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<holstein> no sound? or, sound from HDMI doesnt work?
<tetamusha> The sound works through my laptop speakers
<tetamusha> But not in my HDMI monitor
<holstein> the difference, as i read, is that you took updates during the install, and an update could be breaking the hdmi audio out
<holstein> i would install pavucontrol, and check routing manually
<holstein> make sure soemthing you *know* is playing in the laptop speakers is routed to hdmi
<tetamusha> I didn't select the option to install updates during install, and the HDMI monitor does not show up in pavucontrol
<holstein> tetamusha: if you didnt, then i may go the other way with it, and see that you *do* have all updates applied, and reboot
<tetamusha> alright, gimme a few minutes then
<xubuntu738> estou instalando o xubuntu em uma maquina antiga e com uma internet ruim e a instalação parou na seguinte mensagem a cerga de 3 minutos e nao sai dai
<cfhowlett> !es | xubuntu738
<ubottu> xubuntu738: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu738> not is espanhou its portuguese
<xangua> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xangua> Always failing...always ;-)
<cfhowlett> d'oh!
<xubuntu738> ok tanks
<xubuntu565> I am installing xubuntu in an old PC and a slow internet. at a certain point on the screen inatalação stopped in the following process : xubuntu dhclient : bound to 192.168.42.130 - renewal in 1638 secunds
<cfhowlett> xubuntu565, install without the internet connection then reboot
<holstein> yeah.. i dont connect when im installing.. i do updates *after* the install
<xubuntu565> thanks for the help guys
<xubuntu565> :)
<tetamusha> Hey, I'm back.
<tetamusha> Just updated everything, but I still can't see my HDMI display in pavucontrol or `aplay -l`
<DJJeff> if I run to change the theme for root
<DJJeff> root@xubuntu:~# xfce4-appearance-settings
<DJJeff> click on any theme it wont change
<DJJeff> using this seems to work
<DJJeff> root@xubuntu:~# gtk-theme-switch2
<DJJeff> clicking apply in gtk-theme-switch2 the screen flashs all the apps reset and get an error
<DJJeff> its /usr/bin/xfwm4 has crashed
<DJJeff> the theme does switch using this method
<DJJeff> crashing some open apps in the process
<ornj> can someone help me play DVDs clearly i am an idiot
<DJJeff> vlc media player?
<DJJeff> works best
<DJJeff> or install the restricted extras package
<DJJeff> I forget the exact name
<ornj> i have done these things
<ornj> oh wait maybe I haven't installed vlc
<DJJeff> lol
<DJJeff> vlc <3
<xangua> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ornj> I mean, shouldn't it work on Totem or xine?
<DJJeff> just install vlc it plays near everything
<ornj> k
<DJJeff> and whats more vlc is awesome
<ornj> Yes, sir
<ornj> I know it as the Traffic Cone player
<DJJeff> yes
<DJJeff> thats the one
<ornj> I like traffic cones
<DJJeff> videolan.org
<ornj> so we're on the right track
<DJJeff> they even have a channel on freenode /join #videolan
<ornj> ubottu is an amusing name.
<ubottu> ornj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ornj> More than some people, ubottu
<ornj> I'm sure Watson could give you a run for your money, though
<DJJeff> danger dear Watson
<DJJeff> trouble is a foot
<DJJeff> we must move quickly
<ornj> OK
<ornj> I did my due diligence
<ornj> VLC doesn't work, either.
<DJJeff> installed vlc?
<DJJeff> wait what?
<DJJeff> does not open or play your dvd?
<DJJeff> does not open your install is broken
<DJJeff> play your dvd check the logs?
<xangua> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DJJeff> press CTRL-M to open the log file
<DJJeff> for vlc
<ornj> Does not play DVD.
<DJJeff> also xangua no need to repeat that
<ornj> Gave me same thing that, now, I remember xine and Totem did (I gave up on this project a couple wks back before coming back to it)
<ornj> where it would, like, spin up the disk, start to play, then stop; counter would go blank
<DJJeff> try a seperate dvd ?
<ornj> and IIRC it would bring up the first frame of the disc for a split second in one of those other players.
<ornj> Yes; regardless of title.
<ornj> Which logs?
<DJJeff> as xangua has reposted you may need to install the restricted extras package
<DJJeff> using software center or apt-get install
<xangua> sight...
<ornj> Also verified regionset, which had been suggested to me before
<ornj> So merely installing libdvdread4 isn't enough?
<DJJeff> now if xangua has a ! command to fix my issue
<xangua> how about both you take some time to read what the bot actually suggest¿
<DJJeff> would start singing and dancing
<xangua> ornj: yes, it's not enought. Did you run the script?
<DJJeff> but oh no its never a good idea to run apps as root let alone theme them
<ornj> Thank you, xangua, but if you'd read me, you'd know that the first thing I'd said was that I've already been to the wiki and read it over, several times.
<xangua> ornj: did you run the script after installing libdvdread4¿
<DJJeff> ornj: this sounds like a lot of work
<DJJeff> ornj: on a fresh clean install of xubuntu 14.04 I could play dvd with vlc
<ornj> And what if I do not want e.g. Microsoft fonts?
<xangua> no, you can't
<DJJeff> worked for me
<ornj> And, yes, I have run the script.
<ornj> Ah - restarted VLC - seems to be working
<DJJeff> oh
<ornj> Thank you, xangua  <3
<DJJeff> good
<DJJeff> any changes you make you need to restart vlc
<ornj> I should be more awake when I troubleshoot this stuff  :7
<ornj> Yes
<DJJeff> its vlc 101
<ornj> That was obvious, but hadn't occurred to me.
<DJJeff> 3:16am for me
<ornj> That is why I prefaced everything by warning I'm an idiot.
<DJJeff> I am wide awake
<ornj> Yeah
<ornj> well, I was wide awake at 3:16 am last night, too
<ornj> and then I was woke up at like 9 something
<DJJeff> with 12 of my terminal windows broken
<ornj> after being up much later than that
<ornj> and so I am kind of wrecked.
<ornj> Sorry to hear that, mate.
<DJJeff> because I tried to change the theme for the root user
<DJJeff>  root@xubuntu:~# gtk-theme-switch2
<ornj> OOOH  :7
<ornj> It's root's job to be boring
<DJJeff> hitting apply caused xfwm4 to crash
<ornj> that's what root is
<ornj> Bossome
<ornj> Note to self: Don't do that
<DJJeff> and 1/2 my windows to break
<DJJeff> like the title bar still shows
<DJJeff> but the window content is all white
<ornj> NICE
<ornj> Snow Crash
<DJJeff> ya
<ornj> .\m/
<DJJeff> Xubuntu = xfce but 1/2 my apps are gnome
<DJJeff> and use gtk2 gtk3
<DJJeff> gnome was awesome until they went derp
<DJJeff> with unity
<DJJeff> so I removed unity and install xfce
<DJJeff> been a nightmare ever since
<cfhowlett> DJJeff, of course.  unity is very well integrated in ubuntu.  don't like, install xubuntu instead.  removing unity = break ubuntu
<DJJeff> Xubuntu is just ubuntu with Xfce
<DJJeff> already know this
<cfhowlett> DJJeff, I KNOW that.  but removing unity from ubuntu will break things.
<ornj> (Good to know, cfh, thanks)
<DJJeff> even gtk related things?
<DJJeff> like themes?
<DJJeff> which was my issue
<DJJeff> *shrugs*
<xangua> there were this pureubuntu, purexubuntu, purekubuntu post but they are outdated
<cfhowlett> xangua, very much outdated.  also: to my knowledge no one has written a definitive (remove unity) tutorial that doesn't break things.
<DJJeff> lol
<ornj> Thanks again, xangua.  :)
<DJJeff> lol
<DJJeff> yes I did not help at all
<DJJeff> suggesting vlc and all
 * DJJeff gives ornj the finger
<xangua> next time you can focus on the problem instead of suggesting your favorite software ;)
<xangua> internet doesnt' work¿ install google chrome! :P
<DJJeff> why chrome
<DJJeff> why not firefox
<xangua> lol
<DJJeff> chrome is not even open source
<DJJeff> chromuim is
<DJJeff> I just bought a 500GB SSD I have ubuntu + xfce on my 1TB HDD
<DJJeff> trying to decide how I should install and setup my SSD
<DJJeff> oh I get it now
<DJJeff> changing the theme for root
<DJJeff> caused root xfwm4 to crash
<DJJeff> which is why the few terminal windows running as root are all messed
<DJJeff> odd that zenmap and wireshark did not mess up
<DJJeff> I could not really reproduce this issue in a fresh copy in a VM
<DJJeff> oh wait yes I can
<DJJeff> even changing the theme for a normal user using gtk-theme-switch2 causes xfwm4 to crash
<jarnos> I have problem with light-locker and dm-tool. If I don't enable light-locker, I can not use dm-tool to run guest session safely. If I use light-locker, command "xflock4 && xfce4-session-logout -s" fails sometimes, as the latter command requires authorization sometimes. This is in ubuntu-studio 14.04.
<oiu> https://i.imgur.com/t6NSFzr.png
<oiu> Is anyone else getting this issue with Google Chrome's window icon?
<brainwash> oiu: everyone who is using chrome 43
<brainwash> should be fixed in 44
<oiu> brainwash: I see. Thanks.
<DJJeff> oiu, yes I am too
<xubuntu32w> ...
<xubuntu61w> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu40w> i just reinstalled ubuntu 14 and installed then xubuntu but this time it looks strangly old. with that black curvy mouse instead the triangle one. I can not find a solution online why that is
<knome> did you run the xubuntu session, not the xfce one?
<xubuntu40w> yes
<knome> how did you install xubuntu?
<xubuntu40w> from dvd, erase full harddrive
<knome> so you didn't install ubuntu and then xubuntu on top of it, but just xubuntu?
<xubuntu40w> ah sorry, mistake. no. i installed ubuntu 14 fresh and new and installed i(or on top) xubuntu by terminal
<knome> how?
<knome> (btw, there is no "ubuntu 14", it's either 14.04 or 14.10)
<xubuntu40w> .04
<xubuntu40w> with this command: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu40w> then restart and I got that ugly old looking xubuntu. do not know why I not have the new nice look
<xangua> change the theme¿
<xubuntu40w> how do i do that?
<xubuntu40w> .... strange is, that I installed it the same way a half year ago and got a totally different result
<brainwash_> please upload a screenshot, so that we know what you are talking about
<xubuntu40w> with a very unfunctional whiskers menu ...
<xubuntu40w> alright
<xangua> open your xfce settings¿
<xubuntu40w> it looks like this:
<xubuntu40w> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xSTr2gkxtqMUVvZkY2N3FYVEE/view?usp=sharing
<xubuntu40w> but should look like this:
<xubuntu40w> http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/xubuntu.png
<xangua> so make it look like that
<xubuntu40w> there comes the problem. i do not know how. last time it was already like that
<knome> xubuntu40w, that looks like you are running the xfce session
<xubuntu40w> but it is the xubuntu session
<xubuntu40w> i tired both
<knome> if you create a new user and run the xubuntu session, what happens?
<xangua> right clic, add whisker menu
<brainwash_> you have to remove ~/.config/xfce4 and then relog into the xubuntu session
<xubuntu40w> ok, I try that
<xubuntu40w> should i remove the whole folder?
<xangua> or just add the whisker menu...
<brainwash_> yes, renaming it works too
<xangua> or play with it and configure it as you like
<brainwash_> xangua: no, the wants the default xubuntu panel/desktop/etc setup
<knome> xangua, that isn't the complete solution
<brainwash_> he wants
<xangua> obviously reseting the config...on a 14.04 install...won't bring the 15.04 settings
<knome> xangua, nobody said anything about 15.04 settings
<knome> i'm confused where you picked that one up
<xangua> come one, he showed us a picture....of the default 15.04 appearence and he just wants to make it look like that
<xubuntu40w> that images comes close to what I had before. or does only 15.04 looks like that?
<knome> xubuntu40w, which xubuntu version were you running before?
<xangua> you can make it look like that, you can make it look like you want
<xubuntu40w> i ran on ubuntu 14.04 sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop the first time and got the desired appearance. did the same now with a different result
<knome> xubuntu40w, then do what brainwash_ suggested
<xangua> :/
<knome> or you can do what xangua suggested, but it's a lot more work
<xangua> oh come one
<knome> and might not easily give you the results you actually want
<xubuntu40w> alright, I try that and might, but hopefully not, come back here.
<xubuntu40w> big thanks already for your help
<knome> xangua, the default settings are more than just the panel configuration
<xangua> 14.04 came with a second tiny panel, 15.04 came with whisker menu and just one panel, 10.04 came looking just like gnome did with two wide panels
<knome> xangua, ...and a lot more configuration
<xangua> aggg
<krytarik> xangua: For that matter: http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/1404_whisker.png
<vivid-noexec> hi, can 15.04 get noexec set for automounted vfat drives? 12.04 was fine, now my text files are executable when take from a flash.
<xubuntu40w> that was it. now I got the desired look. big thanks for your help
<xubuntu60w> that was it. deleting the folder brought me the desired look. big thanks to you guys
<knome> xubuntu60w, great to hear; enjoy
<xubuntu65w> hello
<xubuntu65w> i want to join a french irc chat
<xubuntu65w> about xubuntu
<xubuntu65w> can you tell me wich irc chat i can connect ?
<xubuntu65w> thank you
<knome> !fr | xubuntu65w
<ubottu> xubuntu65w: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu65w> ok, thx
<knome> (there is no specific french xubuntu channel, but they should be able to help with xubuntu too)
<xubuntu65w> ok.
<j_charron> I have a question regarding xscreensaver, a standard package on this distribution.
<holstein> yup.. ask, and a volunteer may assist..
<bazhang> !info light-locker
<ubottu> light-locker (source: light-locker): simple screen locker for lightDM display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 65 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<bazhang> I'd use that instead j_charron
<j_charron> Well, I had hoped to use the bsod screensaver. Unfortunately, it's not selectable. It's listed there, and I'm kind of confused as to why I can't actually use it.
<j_charron> I'll check that one out
<j_charron> so if I download the source off his website and extract the shizzle
<knome> j_charron, then you should ask for support from the author
<holstein> they may provide a simple .deb file or offer a PPA already for ubuntu
<j_charron> how does someone compile a c file?
<j_charron> makepkg?
<j_charron> makefile?
<j_charron> gah this is all so new
<knome> sounds like you are taking on a huge task just to get... a new screensaver
<knome> the answer is: depends on the build system the author is using
<DJJeff> oiu, Chrome Version 43.0.2357.81 (64-bit)
<DJJeff> oiu, the icon is back
<j_charron> solution found!
<j_charron> apparently it is a readily available package. xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod
#xubuntu 2015-05-26
<oiu> DJJeff: Just fired up Software Updater and got it. Thanks for letting me know! :)
<onr> so i should install 14.04.2 or 15.04?
<Luyin> good morning
<onr> morning
<elfy> onr: depends if you want to have long term support or short
<elfy> 15.04 will be superseded by 15.10 and then 16.04, 14.04 will be good till 2017
<onr> elfy: 16.04 will be LTS as well?
<elfy> yep
<onr> nice. i think i should use with 14.04 until 16.04. especially since i'll use it on server and inside virtualbox
<onr> i had to switch to windows after 7 years :(
<Luyin> hi guys! I've upgraded my version of pycharm just now. now, in the whiskermenu, both versions, 4.5.0 and 4.5.1 are showing. but only 4.5.1 is yet installed. when I open menulibre, I see only 4.5.1. how do I get rid of the useless entry 4.5.0?
<chrispage1980> hi, is there a way to turn off guest in 15.04?
<Luyin> chrispage1980 sure
<DJJeff> oiu, cool
<cq-aux> hi I've lost my password and I can't just add the word single to my grub options,.. how do I reset it please?
<bekks> cq-aux: you need to boot from a live cd.
<cq-aux> and delete /etc/shadows or something right?
<cq-aux> bekks: how would you do it?
<bekks> If you delete /etc/shadow you will never be able to login again.
<bekks> I'd boot a live CD and reset the user password to a known value.
<cq-aux> bekks: how exactly?
<bekks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<cq-aux> ..looking
<cq-aux> ok I'm going to try that now
<cq-aux> bekks: thanks
<sirmodok> Hello. I don't need help, I'm just bored while my install completes and I want to say thank you all for support.
<dedi> hey. Im on xubuntu 15.04. My guayadeque shows gstreamer plugin error when playing...how do i fix it?
<brainwash_> dedi: did you install xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<drc> or install them during install (checked the codecs box) ?
<dedi> both no...how stupid I am?:D
<dedi> will try it...
<drc> Then install xubuntu-restricted-extras with USC...should be good.
<rfleming> Greets!
<rfleming> I've got a problem on my home install and wanted to get a couple of debug ideas whilst at work.
<rfleming> It's nothing important, but is irritating.   The logon screen is white.  After logging in it will show the logon screen wallpaper, then switch to mine.
<rfleming> it doesn't do this on any other machine I have, and it's a (relatively) fresh install and has done this since day 1
<rfleming> I'm running 15.04 on a clean SDD
<holstein> i have seen issues like that with certain graphics hardware.. and, if you have not seen it on other hardware, as i havent as well, then, its likely hardware related
<holstein> what would i do? look for and apply any proprietary graphics drivers, and then, i would look for, and file a bug about it
<rfleming> bummer
<brainwash_> completely white?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> white background, is what i had..
<rfleming> brainwash_, yes, completely white... with the login prompt sitting on top
<brainwash_> multi display setup, right?
<rfleming> I can log in just fine, but the wallpaper does not show up
<rfleming> Nope, single display.  Laptop
<holstein> mine was not dual head either
<holstein> it was ATI hardware..
<brainwash_> oh
<brainwash_> bug 1426664
<ubottu> bug 1426664 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "After booting to lightdm-gtk-greeter, get a white screen until I click a mouse button" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426664
<rfleming> Mine is Nvidia Quadro FX 88m
<brainwash_> probably this one
<rfleming> 880m
<rfleming> brainwash_, no, it isn't.
<rfleming> I can click and so forth.  I can even log in.  It isn't until after I log in does the LightDM wallpaper load up, then reverts to my own wallpaper
<rfleming> I'm also using the nouveau driver
<brainwash_> it's the lightdm-gtk-greeter? with the Greybird theme?
<rfleming> should be.  I haven't changed a thing
<brainwash_> hmm yea, can you file a bug report? run ubuntu-bug lightdm-gtk-greeter
<rfleming> I'm 90% certain that when I log out, the wallpaper shows... only on fresh boot is it 'white'
<rfleming> I'll make a note of that to run when I get home
<rfleming> I've tried to use Google to scope an answer, without luck.
<brainwash_> oh wait, you should test a newer version of the greeter first
<brainwash_> either compile from source or use https://launchpad.net/~lightdm-gtk-greeter-team/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<rfleming> I'll do that as well.
<rfleming> That bug says clicking the white screen makes it go away?
 * rfleming wonders if his laptop is reporting dual screens
<rfleming> brb... going to config my VM to dual screen and see if the 'white' comes up
<rfleming> VMware doesn't allow running multi-monitor prior to logging in.
<xubuntu65w> hi
<xubuntu65w> is there anyone who can help me with a keyboard recognition problem?
#xubuntu 2015-05-27
<redraw> hello, what's the correct way to rename or delete the user home folders in Xubuntu?
<GridCube> if you have several that are not root?
<GridCube> well... even then it would just respawn i guess
<redraw> GridCube, rename or delete my user folders
<redraw> in ~/
<Unit193> redraw: usermod -h  and userdel -h
<GridCube> Unit193, he just wants the folders
<GridCube> redraw, launch thunar using sudo, sadly pkexec doesnt do thunar, and once you have a root enabled folder manager just delete the folders like you usually do
<redraw> yeah, not changing the home location
<redraw> ok
<redraw> but
<redraw> does any other program would look into the old folders?
<GridCube> why would them?
<redraw> i.e Screenshot
<GridCube> i dunno what programs you have
<redraw> Firefox
<GridCube> if you dont run those users why would they?
<redraw> I am the user
<GridCube> that would pretty much deny the reason to have different users right?
<redraw> I need to rename my folders
<GridCube> if a program need said folder theyll respawn it
<redraw> what does respawn means here?
<GridCube> they recreate them and the files that go inside
<GridCube> like the first time you open the program
<redraw> so, I can't rename my folders
<redraw> ?
<GridCube> you can, but the programs that need them will create new ones with the old names
<GridCube> clean slates
<redraw> there a file in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<redraw> but it seems to be from ubuntu using xdg
<redraw> where's the file that contains those variables in Xubuntu?
<GridCube> no idea
<redraw> Unit193, any idea?
<Unit193> Sorry, missed the question.
<redraw> sorry guys to bother
<redraw> is there any ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs file that Thunar reads to get the user folder paths?
<Unit193> Edit that, run xdg-user-dirs-update, relogin.
<redraw> dione@saturno:~/.config$ xdg-user-dirs-update
<redraw> /home/dione/escritorio was removed, reassigning DESKTOP to homedir
<redraw> /home/dione/public was removed, reassigning PUBLICSHARE to homedir
<redraw> /home/dione/documentos was removed, reassigning DOCUMENTS to homedir
<redraw> /home/dione/imagenes was removed, reassigning PICTURES to homedir
<redraw> /home/dione/videos was removed, reassigning VIDEOS to homedir
<DazPetty>   file "repomd.xml" was not found in metalink
<rfleming> Greetings
<svalo> Hello everybody! something strange is happening if I use xubuntu with /home over glusterfs mounted via nfs: libreofice doesn't start and pidging takes ages to open, I tried w/ local home and everything works fine, any idea?
<lderan> mm haven't tried doing that myself, maybe the nfs disk goes idle and needs a second to spin up
<svalo> lderan, I also tried with 2 different method of caching and nothing
<svalo> lderan, however if I try from ubuntu mate it works mounting using glusterfs
<svalo> lderan, mounting /home via glusterfs on xubuntu makes it fails to start
<svalo> lderan, sorry maybe not very clear: I tryied goanysync and cachefilesd as caching method but nothing changed, from ubuntu mate using glusterfs as mount driver everything works, under xubuntu i'm not able to make my session start using glusterfs because it complains about xconfd
<brainwash> share the exact error message. your problem appears to be a very specific one (not the usual test case)
<svalo> brainwash, here it is :) http://pastebin.com/4YQeEXnW
<brainwash> svalo: does the same thing happen if you start with a clean LO config? rename ~/config/libreoffice
<svalo> brainwash, i've tryed several time to completelly erase ~/config/libreoffice
<brainwash> other than that, maybe someone in #libreoffice knows how to debug this
<svalo> brainwash, but no luck
<brainwash> sadly, no clue then.
<svalo> brainwash, I've already asked but so far no answer bot on irc and on ask.libreoffice
<brainwash> well, maybe you can try to disable the extension manager somehow and test again
<svalo> brainwash, i'll try
<svalo> brainwash, i tryed to use unopkg to disable everything but it fails to start giving errors on the same file
<svalo> brainwash, just FYI i logged in using a local account launched libreoffice sucesfully then copied everything form ~local/.config/libreoffice to ~remoteuser/.config/libreoffice and now it works
<brainwash> svalo: ah, great that you were able to resolve it :)
<lderan> huzzah
<svalo> brainwash, it's not solved actually but it's a workaround...still I can use it :)
<Zerkalerka> Hey guys, I am having issues with the panel, FCITX will not show up.. it use to, but then I deleted the original panel and created my own and now I can't get it back.  In FCITX itself it now says kim panel configuration option not available, where as before I deleted the original xfce panel it was there :(
<oiu> Is there a way to apply an emblem to every directory and file within a certain location?
<oiu> I have a directory full containing directories containing some videos. I want them all the have the white emblem. I didn't know if it was possible to do it from Bash or something instead of manually doing everything by hand.
<oiu> $ find . -exec gvfs-set-attribute '{}' -t stringv metadata::emblems emblem-colors-white \;
<oiu> That seemed to work!
<oiu> Just in case anyone else in the future wanted to know how: https://askubuntu.com/questions/408743/how-do-i-set-emblems-in-thunar-without-the-gui & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522401
<n-iCe> hi
<ibouvousaime> what library shoud I install for tommath.h ?
<DoomBoom> try https://www.debian.org/distrib/packages#search_contents
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/332884/how-to-compile-a-c-program-that-uses-math-h might be relevant as well
<DoomBoom> seems like libtommath-dev
<ibouvousaime> yes I downloaded that but I get this error when I do a sudo make install on it  : install -d -g wheel -o root /usr/lib
<ibouvousaime> install: invalid group ‘wheel’
<holstein> the creators of the software should be able to tell you the requirements
<ibouvousaime> ok holstein
<xubuntu34i> chatting
<xubuntu34i> while the system is being installed
<Unit193> Not for long?
<xubuntu57i> Hi, I can not install xubuntu at an encrypted system, the installation process cancelled with grub-efi-amd64-signed can not be installed at /target/ ...
<xubuntu57i> any help please
<DoomBoom> xubuntu57i, duckduckgo-ing tells me it's a common problem, though not one I have experience with. How did you partition the HDD?
<xubuntu57i> @DoomBoom http://pastebin.com/H22ba9L7
<xubuntu57i> http://pastebin.com/0FfY9rNP
<brainwash_> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<DoomBoom> https://askubuntu.com/questions/367582/grub-efi-amd64-signed-failed-on-luks-encrypted-disk seems to say /boot shouldn't be encrypted, maybe that's the problem here
<DoomBoom> I'm no expert though
<xubuntu57i> but uefi is in /dev/sda1, it is not encrypted?
<xubuntu57i> ah, ok ... so I need a uefi partition AND a /boot partition outside the encrypted volume
<DoomBoom> seems like it
<xubuntu57i> need to reboot now, I will try - thanks
<MattD_> Hi all, Just set up Xubuntu 14.04 with full disk encryption as well as encrypted Home. Problem is I have no swap partition. It's missing and I'm running out of memory to the point my laptop locks up. How do I activate swap?
<brainwash_> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<MattD_> Yes, I know this and it worked fine when I didn't use encryption.
<brainwash_> what does not work now? can you share any error messages?
<MattD_> There is no swap partition, no error messages, just missing.
<MattD_> Nevermind, I know it's a known bug, just looking for an easy workaround.
<brainwash_> so, why don't you create it then?
<DoomBoom> get swappy
<oiu> I'm a new GNU/Linux user that knows nothing about this stuff. I want to set up a local Web server so I can run site scripts written in PHP. Which HTTPd/etc. should I be using, and is there some sort of guide to help me properly configure it?
<oiu> Running 15.04.
<holstein> oiu: i suggest ubuntu server, running in virtualbox
<oiu> holstein: I couldn't trade this machine for a pack of gum. I can't run VirtualBox very well on this hardware.
<oiu> It's a very old and slow laptop with little RAM.
<holstein> oiu: sure. so, dual boot, and dont run a GUI
<holstein> these are nice, as well http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<oiu> I only have one computer and that's this laptop.
<holstein> they are ubuntu based, and can be run live
<oiu> I don't see how dual-booting would help.
<holstein> oiu: sure, friend. so, install what you want
<holstein> oiu: apache, the whole lamp stack. whatever you like.. its all in the repos
<knome> oiu, you'll likely want something light like lighttpd
<maijin> holstein: https://bitnami.com/stacks in the same spirit
<maijin> holstein: didn't know your turnkey
<maijin> nice
<holstein> oiu: dual booting would help by isolating the testing environment
<holstein> no need to add things to your desktop install, and no need to have a GUI on the server install.. so, dual booting would be a way to isolate those.. but, there are many ways..
<oiu> I think I understand.
<oiu> VirtualBox was my first choice -- I like the idea of having a separate OS for the L*MP stack, but this machine is terrible.
<oiu> I'll look into doing what you suggested. Thanks.
<holstein> lighter choices like knome suggested are great, if they meet the needs of what you are trying to run
<knome> in the age of cloud and microinstances, it might be just more pleasurable to set up something like that up, if connectivity is not a problem
<holstein> when, digital ocean droplets are $5/month, and you can get $10 credit free, many places, such as jupiterbroadcasing..
<holstein> you can spin things up and pay by the hour..
<knome> i totally acknowledge that cloud is not always an option though
<oiu> If I'm to go for virtualisation that's presumably the best option since I don't have the power to run things locally.
<oiu> Either that or get a new machine/a Raspberry Pi.
<oiu> Unfortunately I am extremely poor. :p
<knome> well, with cloud, you're going to get much more than pi with the same amount of money
<holstein> as long as you are patient, i think you can do it with what you have..
<knome> of course, it's not yours forever, but you do get a lot more really
<knome> and hey, things change, maybe you aren't extremely poor in 12 months :)
<oiu> I hate to disregard the advice I'm asking for but I'm really not sure if I like the idea of having to reboot whenever I want to do any PHP development, holstein.
<knome> that said, i avoid subscription-based stuff like plague myself..
<holstein> monetize something on the droplet, and you end up getting paid to have the testing in the cloud..
<holstein> oiu: sure.. install what you like on your system. if something lighter meets your needs, it meets them..
<holstein> wont hurt to try it
<knome> most people do not "need" apache
<knome> it's just very common, thus usually works without too much hassle.
<oiu> I'll give it a go. I wasn't too keen on the idea of cluttering up my machine running a Web stack on the host OS, but it's looking like that's my only option. I'll try Lighttpd as knome suggested.
<oiu> My only free* option. :p
<oiu> Thank you all very much for the advice.
<oiu> I appreciate it.
<knome> if Unit193 were here, he'd tell you many reasons why you *shouldn't* use apache :P
<holstein> you may find older/broken hardware laying about that can do that job
<knome> oiu, disclaimer: i haven't used lighttpd myself
<holstein> i'll get older laptops with broken screens for free, and use them as "headless servers"..
<knome> oiu, the aforementioned Unit193 is using cherokee, so maybe check that out too
<oiu> I don't leave the house often. I may check eBay for something, though. I know that old Pentium 4 boxes go for cheap so I guess I could try and get one of those cheaply.
<Unit193> >_>
<knome> Unit193, well hello sir!
<holstein> oiu: free, is what im talking about..
<oiu> I don't know of anywhere where'd I could get free hardware.
<holstein> oiu: if you were standing beside me, i could give you a P4.. but, im sure you can work something out
<oiu> I'll try.
<andrewrk> hi, when light-locker locks my screen, it modifies my volume setting. how can I prevent this?
<andrewrk> ubuntu 15.04 vivid
#xubuntu 2015-05-28
<bmeduho> Is there anyone here who can answer some questions I have about Xubuntu?
<xubuntu474>  
<nikolam> I had a girl over last night and we ere listening to some music from soundcloud
<nikolam> Yet, 2 times machine locks up starting sceeen saver and music stops
<nikolam> Why music, sound output has to stop on locking machine
<nikolam> its annoying
<nikolam> it is 14.04.2 LTS 32bit there
<cfhowlett> nikolam, screensaver?  xscreensaver is known to cause issues with xubuntu 14.04/lightdm
<cfhowlett> nikolam, in fact, the xubuntu page suggests removing/disabling xscreensaver
<nikolam> I dunno I have set it to blank screen after 20 minutes, loc some time after it and then turn it off in xubuntu settings
<nikolam> Nowhere is mentioned that it would mute the sound, too
<nikolam> At least I don't remember it used to do that in releases before
<brainwash> nikolam: please read http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<cfhowlett> nikolam, "Due to the switch from xscreensaver to light-locker, some users might have issues with timing of locking; removing xscreensaver from the system should fix these problems"
<brainwash> it answers all your questions
<nikolam> reading...
<brainwash> cfhowlett: but this is a fixable problem, no need to replace light-locker
<cfhowlett> brainwash, good find.
<cfhowlett> brainwash, dude.  read the link.
<nikolam> bah, no screensavers...
<nikolam> As I understand xsceensaver is much better solution, except it is not updated visually...
<brainwash> basically yes
<nikolam> bah
<cfhowlett> nikolam, better?  than lightlocker?  not really.
<nikolam> I red the article. Seems like xscreensaver does not need separate VT, does not stops audio when you try to log in, does not force you to put yourself in audio group..
<nikolam> Only thing with it is that it looks outdated. And I don't see both accept user switching? Or do they
<brainwash> also, it does not cause trouble with power management (due to the VT switch)
<nikolam> "Otherwise, switching to another user may leave the new user without access to sound devices. "
<brainwash> both should support user switching
<nikolam> yes I think I witnessed one problem before after bringing from standby, but neet to re-check it again.
<brainwash> so yeah, go ahead and replace light-locker with xscreensaver (or something else)
<nikolam> So there is actually no solution for sound for me for light-locker. First one “When the screensaver is deactivated” leaves me with no sound before log in and audio group leaves user switching with no sound.
<nikolam> Only solution is to bring back xscreensaver
<nikolam> Ok, will do.
<nikolam> light-locker seems like it is for single user machines only, regarding to sound.
<brainwash> there are plans to make light-locker work without VT switching. sadly, no progress so far
<nikolam> ok, good to know.
<brainwash> and light-locker will continue to be the default screen locker in xubuntu despite its drawbacks
<nikolam> I was using Xubuntu for long time now. Since 7.04 I think. With some interruptions recently. My feeling is that things are improved in many ways
<nikolam> Like, 64-bit everything working without quirks, but that is expected in 2015 comparing to 2007
<brainwash> yes, I can confirm that
<nikolam> Otherwise it was needed to do amazing amount of work to have everything work liek it should, like flash, additional packages, codecs, and many small things that require deper knowledge of an OS
<nikolam> Mostly I never bought that _khm_ retarted Ubuntu way of installing packages. I depend on synaptic and aptitude to get things done.
<cfhowlett> perhaps that's a good thing considering xscreensaver's age and that modern screens make the screensaver unnecessary
<nikolam> Plus I needed to search web for answer, when choosing stable nvidia driver
<nikolam> I think that screensavers are needed because people still like to have something on their screen when they log off
<nikolam> or locks actually
<nikolam> If other platforms have it, why not xubuntu have it
<brainwash> right, xscreensaver is mainly used as screen locker. the screensaver part is not that important anymore
<nikolam> Advancing light-locker to be more like xscreensaver could be a way to go
<nikolam> It is not that important, but loosing ability to run screen saver is not a good solution when comparing to other platforms.
<nikolam> "they can't even run screensaver" etc.
<brainwash> no one really complains about missing animated screensavers
<brainwash> nowadays
<brainwash> nikolam: https://github.com/the-cavalry/light-locker/issues/22
<nikolam> I know, but I think I do. If people use it less, does not mean they don't use it. Inability to use it is somewhat ackward.
<ochosi> nikolam: there's no inability, you can install stuff on your own and use that. light-locker is only part of the default setup. linux is open, so you can decide for yourself what you need if you don't like the default
<nikolam> ochosi, that might be the good answer. Ok it is default inability, e.g. default settings disable screensavers and audio on user switching.
<Afdla> how can I lower the mouse sensitivity to lower than the minimum in the settings?
<Afdla> xinput stuff didn't do anything
<Hudsonkem> hello guys
<Hudsonkem> well, I would like to know why my "open window" or "save window", same times are different?
<Hudsonkem> like that> http://i.imgur.com/N6X3m3o.png
<Hudsonkem> the correct is (thunar)>> http://i.imgur.com/zamrve2.png
<sinelaw> how to upgrade from 14 to 15?
<sinelaw> dist-upgrade, ok
#xubuntu 2015-05-29
<krandle> anyone able to help with a simple-scan memory problem?
<krandle> tried scanning something at 2400dpi to test it out, and simple-scan crashed when i tried to save it.
<krandle> also crashing when i try to restart
<krandle> what to do?
<brian4442> Hello - I am using ubuntu 15.04. It seems impossible to enable natural scrolling with synclient. Anyone know why?
<stunatra> is there any way to disable the automatic login? i have a password but xfce doesnt seem to care about it, only asks for it after the laptop is suspended
<nvt_> I think I enabled some magnifying glass by mistake on Xubuntu, any idea how to get it off :D
<elfy> nvt_: alt+scroll wheel maybe
<nvt_> thanks :D
<elfy> :)
<elfy> that's filed under "Yea I did that one once too"
<xubuntu93w> Hi.  Can someone help me with UFW-firewall? After "sudo ufw enable" access to network blocks, after "sudo ufw disable" — access to network appears again. Policy is default: deny (in), allow (out), disable (forward).
<koegs> xubuntu93w: can you nopaste the output of "sudo ufw status" while enabled?
<koegs> xubuntu93w: sorry, it is "sudo ufw status verbose"
<xubuntu93w> koegs: I am not now in Xubuntu. But "sudo ufw status verbose" is: active, and deny (in), allow (out), disable (forward), logging on (low).
<xubuntu93w> I have to say that my ISP uses PPTP to shere access to Internet for clients.
<xubuntu93w> share*
<amari> Is there some tutorial to use Compiz with Xubuntu?
<knome> no official one at least
<amari> knome: And is it hard to do it by yourself?
<amari> knome: What about compton?
<xangua> it's hard to install compiz are you asking¿
<xangua> sudo apt-get install compiz compton
<xangua> you'll need metacity themes with compiz in xfce
<knome> amari, i don't know, i don't use compiz
<amari> xangua: How to enable one of them in place of xfwm4?
<xangua> just put them at startup¿
<ryan_> Hi, I'm wondering if there is a way to make the whiker menu transparent?
<ryan_> *whisker
<elfy> ryan_: yes - right click -properties appearance, at the bottom background opacity
<elfy> doesn't affect menu entries though
<ryan_> Right click on what exactly?
<elfy> the menu button
<ryan_> Wow ok there we go! That was stupid easy.. Thanks!
<slee2> hello, something weird is going on, i was on xubuntu 14.04, downloaded 15.04, trying to install from stick, but when i choose the drive to install to, it tells me it can't create swap?
<slee2> nm, solved, just cfdisk'd it, beat it like it owed me money
<slee2> it is strange though, 1st time i've ever seen that after a gazillion installs
<reborn> what's good apps bootable in linux?
<knome> humm?
<sleezio> anyone else getting the "ACPI-PCC probe failed" at boot? it doesn't seem to cause any probs after it does boot up
<sleezio> ...on 15.04
<sleezio> appears to be a new kernel feature looking at your motherboard
<xubuntu696> I have a problem I don't know how to describe. Sometimes (about 20%) my screen screws up. The PC boots up then I attempt to click something, like the browser, and my screen screws up. I'm unable to do anything so I must restart the PC by holding down the power button for 5 seconds. My specs: 32bit xubuntu 14.04 eMachines EL1200-06w - Athlon 64 2650e 1.6 GHz Proc - 2 GB Mem - 160 GB HDD. I have a pic but I don't know how to attach 
<xubuntu696> How do I post a picture?
<sleezio> take a screenshot, post to imgur.com
<xubuntu696> ok
<sleezio> i use an app called 'shutter', lets you take screen/select/window shots and upload to any of several image hosts then it gives you the url to the image...comes in handy
<xubuntu696> Here is the picture: http://imgur.com/25fHcLZ
<sleezio> yikes
<brainwash> modern art?
<sleezio> type this in chat: /exec -o inxi -G
<xubuntu696> This PC had XP on it a few days ago. I convinced the owner to let me install xubuntu.
<sleezio> xubuntu696, type that command in chat so i can see your video info
<xubuntu696> done
<Unit193> He's on webchat, that'll do nothing...  Terminal:  inxi -c0 -G | pastebinit
<xubuntu696> You want me to open a terminal then then type: inxi -c0 -G | pastebinit
<sleezio> yuh
<sleezio> after you do, it'll give you a url, paste in chat
<xubuntu696> Here is what I got:
<xubuntu696> The program 'inxi' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install inxi You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<sleezio> oh, nm
<xubuntu696> Does it help to know that under additional drivers it shows I'm using X.Org X server - Nouveau display driver
<sleezio> have you tried using the driver for your specific videocard?
<sleezio> youshould see it in that same list
<xubuntu696> No I haven't tried. There are Nvidia legacy binary drivers listed I could try.
<sleezio> use the one that ends with tested)
<sleezio> after you do that, you'll need to reboot
<xubuntu696> How do I choose between 304.125 and 173.14.39?
<xubuntu696> Oh, I'll try tested.
<farf> hi all
<farf> i have a touchpad, i want to middle-click with two fingers, not three
<farf> how can i do that
<farf> iic there was a setting but it was ignored, but i might be remembering gnome
<farf> i assume it would be some xorg setting
<sleezio> farf, try: http://askubuntu.com/questions/306412/how-can-i-setup-my-touchpad-multi-finger-tapping-functionality
<acro458> Using xubuntu fresh installation on latest virtualbox. Used Host+D to install virtualbox tools. Resolution was 1440x900, which is what I want.  Ubuntu says it needs to do updates. I update ubuntu. The login screen is 1440x900, but once I log in it goes to  1024x768!!! Wtf!!! I go to Displays and 1440x900 is not listed as a resolution choice. What do I do?
#xubuntu 2015-05-30
<sleezio> additional drivers > install driver for your card?
<acro458> Why is my cursor blinking when watching videos on firefox!!??!!??!?!!? It doesnt happen on any other browser!
<BigEars431> i wonder how these ubuntu flavors will be when Ubuntu Unity takes its "commercial steps"
<Akif> How to remove xubuntu as dual boot with windows?
<Akif> do I just expand from windows the partition over xubuntu?
<Akif> installed new SSD and switching my dual boot there, keeping only windows on the old hard drive
<elfy> so you want to keep xubuntu on the ssd
<Akif> I dont have it on ssd yet
<Akif> only windows
<Akif> but I have windows/xubuntu dual boot on old hard drive
<Akif> I dont need the xubuntu there so I'm removing it
<Akif> but yeah, gonna install it on this ssd at some point
<elfy> right - so remove the partition and then install to SSD, if you remove BEFORE you even have the ssd - then you'll need to reinstall the windows booloader I would expect
<elfy> personally in that situation I would wait until I could do it all at once
<Akif> sorry, I didn't kinda get it
<elfy> :)
<Akif> so I remove the xubuntu partition from windows
<elfy> that makes no sense to me
<elfy> if you remove the existing xubuntu - you have to deal with the bootloader - which will then have to be the windows one
<elfy> when you later install xubuntu to the ssd - then it will install grub again
<Akif> so I should first somehow change to bootloader to the default windows one?
<elfy> yes - with whatever windows install/restore media you have
<Akif> I see
<Akif> I'll try the "repair" option from my windows 8.1 USB stick
<elfy> I guess - no idea I'm afraid
<elfy> plenty of windows help out there on that
<Akif> yea, but thanks!
<elfy> welcome :)
<elfy> https://neosmart.net/wiki/fix-mbr/#Fix_the_MBR_in_Windows_8_or_81
<elfy> as I said - personally I'dwait till I had the ssd for xubuntu and then not worry about that
<Akif> alright
<Zerkalerka> Hey I deleted the default panel that comes with xubuntu, is there a way to get it back?  Just purge the panel package and reinstall?
<cfhowlett> Zerkalerka, you know what you deleted?  reinstall it.
<Zerkalerka> Yeah I created some of my own panels, deleted the default, but my indicator plugin doesn't show FCITX anymore
<Zerkalerka> so my FCITX is all messed up and no longer shows the table when I type in other languages
<Zerkalerka> was working fine until I deleted the default panel
<cfhowlett> Zerkalerka, what version of *buntu?
<Zerkalerka> xubuntu 15.04
<cfhowlett> Zerkalerka, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> that'll bring the default xubuntu packages
<Zerkalerka> kk let me try it
<Zerkalerka> just says xubuntu-desktop is already installed
<Zerkalerka> i don't need to reset everything :P just the panel
<cfhowlett> Zerkalerka, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<cfhowlett> desktop environment
<Zerkalerka> could i just remove xfce-panel and reinstall that?
<Zerkalerka> xfce4-panel
<cfhowlett> Zerkalerka, "could"?  I thought you DID
<Zerkalerka> haha no, I mean in the panel properties
<cfhowlett> dpkg -l | grep xfce*         will list your packages
<Zerkalerka> i just deleted the default panel that comes inside , then created my own panels
<Zerkalerka> i didn't remove the package
<Zerkalerka> just when I was customizing the panel :P
<cfhowlett> Zerkalerka, panel.  so you didn't remove packages
<Zerkalerka> yeah, cause the indicator plugin no longer works properly
<cfhowlett> Zerkalerka, removing and reinstalling xfce-panel will not restore your panels but ...
<cfhowlett> nuclear option incoming
<Zerkalerka> and it makes it so the FCITX no longer works
<Zerkalerka> FCITX is the language input
<Zerkalerka> love nuclear options :P
<cfhowlett> delete your .hidden xfce configurations.  logout/logiin and it'll go back to factory fresh.
<Zerkalerka> ahh good idea
<Zerkalerka> they should be in home directory right
<Zerkalerka> errno
<cfhowlett> Zerkalerka, yeah.  You could go all out and delete all hidden .folders and .files
<brainwash> only delete ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml
<brainwash> and probably the content of ~/.config/xfce4/panel too
<cfhowlett> ^^^^ Zerkalerka ^^^^
<Zerkalerka> ok
<Zerkalerka> then after that remove and install the xfce4-panel package to get default config back?
<brainwash> no, relog
<Zerkalerka> kk
<Zerkalerka> brb
<Zerkalerka> ok perfect that worked great, very strange though.. I relog in and FCITX is in the panel again.. and after about 3 seconds it just vanished
<brainwash> can you restart it manually?
<brainwash> the session log file may contain some hint
<brainwash> look at ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log
<Zerkalerka> oh nice
<Zerkalerka> restarting it
<Zerkalerka> worked
<Zerkalerka> i wonder if thats all I needed to do to make it work in the first place..
<Zerkalerka> looool
<Zerkalerka> never even thought of that
<Zerkalerka> thank you for the help... was just having brain freeze on how to fix
<brainwash> maybe some race condition on session start triggers this behavior
<Zerkalerka> yah cause now in the settings of FCITX I can click on appearance and it allows me to edit it.. where as before it just said Kimpanel did not exsist
<brainwash> FCITX does not seem to be widely used among Xubuntu users, so I haven't seen a bug report about such an issue yet
<Zerkalerka> ohh everyone still using dbus? I thought I read something where in 15.04 xubuntu switched to fcitx
<Zerkalerka> err ibus
<brainwash> you mean ibus
<brainwash> neither
<brainwash> xubuntu got rid of ibus in 14.04
<brainwash> without a real replacement
<someone235> Hi, I followed this guide: http://kodi.wiki/view/Archive:HOW-TO:Set_up_audio_over_HDMI_on_nVidia_GeForce/nForce_controller but now I can have sound only on hdmi. Someone knows how to fix this?
<Zerkalerka> ohh makes sense
<Zerkalerka> ok thanks brainwash and cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Zerkalerka, happy2help!
<brainwash> someone235: I suggest that you ask in #alsa and/or #pulseaudio
<brainwash> someone235: there may be a working solution with pulseaudio
<sleezio> ugh, installed 15.04 yesterday, nonstop freezing/crashing, went back to 14.10
<lattice> does xubuntu support envent sounds ?
<pontiki> wondering if anyone has installed xubuntu on a toshiba kirabook, or have heard about any issues with it
<sleezio> lattice, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2156763
<pencilandpaper> yes it does lattice .
<pencilandpaper> if you go in to settings manager, its in either apperance, window mananger, or window manager tweaks.
<pie_> How can I make boot faster?
<baizon> pie_: which version of xubuntu?
<baizon> with 15.04 and systemd my boot process is twice as fast :)
<baizon> and my shutdown is 0.7 sec
<pie_> hm, how do i make bootchart run? :/
<pie_> hm i think i got it
<Unit193> sudo systemd-analyze plot > system.svg
<pie_> ah
<pie_> oh right this is systemd now...
<pie_> oooooh boy
<Unit193> Or just do a systemd-analyze blame.
<pie_> and how do i figure out what I need to speed up...?
<sunrunner20> so, whenever I try to boot the latest LTS version of the ubuntu live cd on this machine it hangs at a black screen after GRUB
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sunrunner20> is there a list of troubleshooting steps/a way to show whats goin on
<holstein> thats where i start.. ^ GPU driver
<sunrunner20> i'll give it a whirl
<holstein> i'll also simply try the different versions, live.. 15.04, for example.. and note kernel versions and drivers.. etc
<sunrunner20> be back in a bit
<sunrunner20> no dice holstein
<holstein> sunrunner20: ?
<sunrunner20> nomodeset didn't help
<sunrunner20> neither did any of the acpi options
<holstein> sunrunner20: are you saying, you tried nomodeset with the 14.04 live iso? and you still have a black screen?
<sunrunner20> yup
<sunrunner20> i see two lines of console text flick past too fast to see then nothing
<holstein> anyways, depending on your history with that particular device, i would be checking that the hardware works.. i would test the memory, and see the GPU working in an officially supported OS
<holstein> thenb, i might try installing the server version, or mini version
<sunrunner20> i'm talking on that machine now :)
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> sunrunner20: sure, its just that, as a volunteer in the channel, i dont know what you are talking on, friend.. so, i can only give you suggestions..
<holstein> do with them what you want
<sunrunner20> didn't mean it that way
<sunrunner20> i'll look into the gpu some more though
<holstein> but, *if* you are satisfied that the hardware is not "broken", then, i would move on to getting *something* installed, and then, i could implement the vesa driver, if needed
<holstein> your hardware doenst promise linux support, likely, so you can have a challenge in some cases implememting it
<holstein> before i went too far, i would just try some live iso's.
<sunrunner20> i've tried fedora's as well
<sunrunner20> same issue
<holstein> 15.04 has completely different drivers, and kernel..
<sunrunner20> lemmie burn that then
<holstein> sunrunner20: sure.. but, what im saying is, note the kernel version, and drivers..
<holstein> sunrunner20: you *could* have likely tried the *same* linux.. in fedora and ubuntu
<holstein> trying *different* drivers, in different kernels *can* in some cases support the hardware
<holstein> could be, a proprietary driver is available that you can install from the terminal, after installing the OS, if you want to share what GPU hardware you have.. maybe a volunteer can parse if that is possible..
<sunrunner20> its a gtx 960
<sunrunner20> and I think that is the issue
<sunrunner20> forum post says nomodeset worked  for them :\
<sunrunner20> though "nouveau.blacklist=1" as a grub paramter might be part of it
<holstein> sunrunner20: try iut
<holstein> it*
<holstein> sunrunner20: that *is* the issue as i see it.. your graphics hardware is not supporting linux
<tiresias> hello
<tiresias> my father has a problem under xubuntu : the buttons to reduce and close windows have disappear
<tiresias> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/795292DSC02577.jpg
#xubuntu 2015-05-31
<Inoki> Hey all, need to ask, am running Xubuntu 14.04.2. Do Unity indicators such as the indicator-brightness work?
<nomic> indicator ?
<Ady> hello all
<Ady> i installed numix icon theme
<Ady> and it says Warning" this icon theme has no chache file
<Ady> is this a problem?
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> trying to figure out how to remove the white background from the notification area of my panel
<glitchd> help?
<xubuntu46w> How do I ask a question?
<ObrienDave> just ask
<ObrienDave> !ask | xubuntu46w
<ubottu> xubuntu46w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu46w> After installing Ubuntu 14.4 as a partition on my hard drive, I was unable to return to the original OS (Windows XP).  The only way I can go to that OS, I think is to uninstall the Ubuntu OS, get the files from the original OS, and reinstall Ubuntu.  How do I uninstall Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> you don't, easier to delete the Ubuntu partition. however, your bootloader needs to be able to recognize windows. fix that first
<xubuntu46w> How do I fix the bootloader?
<ObrienDave> start here, https://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true
<ObrienDave> or you can try getting both to work with bootrepair
<xubuntu46w> Will this link give me information about how to delete the Ubuntu partition?
<ObrienDave> no. you use a disk utility to delete the ubuntu partition. gparted, gdisks, even windows has the capability to delete the partition
<xubuntu46w> Sorry to ask so many questions, but I know nothing about all of this.  I have learned the little I know about software the hare way, by trial and error, mostly error.
<ObrienDave> so have all of us :)
<ObrienDave> so, are you sure you still have your windows partitions?
<xubuntu46w> I guess my next move is to go to the link, and take it from there.  I'll come back for the next step.
<ObrienDave> meaning, are you sure you did not overwrite windows during install?
<xubuntu46w> I am not sure of anything, at this point.  I can't get the firefox browser to work on the Ubuntu OS, and can't find out what's wrong.  I'm using a wireless connect on a home network.  Now is the first time I've had both the desk top and the laptop working to test the home network.
<xubuntu46w> The printer seems to be working on the network.  The Ubuntu word processor is working.  My main objective is to transfer some of the files on the Win XP OS to the loptop via flash drive, then shut down the Win XP OS, and use only Ubuntu.
<ObrienDave> open a terminal, copy and paste     sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<xubuntu46w> Does "open a terminal" mean start a monitor?  Where would I find "sudo apt-get install--reinstall firefox?
<ObrienDave> a terminal is like windows CMD. and the second part is a command you type or copy/paste into the terminal
<ObrienDave> under applications, find Terminal Emulator
<xubuntu46w> Is a Windows CMD like a safe mode command prompt?
<ObrienDave> copy and paste that command into the terminal.
<ObrienDave> sort of... not safe mode.
<ObrienDave> in windows, you would go, Start, Run, CMD
<ObrienDave> but yes it means command prompt
<ObrienDave> in the OLD days, most computer systems were accessed by terminals. TTY for short
<ObrienDave> so, in Linux, opening a terminal means accessing the command prompt
<ObrienDave> and Unix also
<xubuntu46w> The problem is when I try to boot the Win XP OS, I get an error message telling me the computer cannot locate the partition.
<ObrienDave> err, that is why you need the fix MBR page i sent you
<ObrienDave> MBR - Master Boot Record
<xubuntu46w> When I go to that link, will it have instructions for using the MBR?
<ObrienDave> it shows you how to fix it so your computer will boot to windows
<xubuntu46w> That would be a big help.
<ObrienDave> you have borked your partition table. you need to fix it before you lose windows accidentally
<xubuntu46w> I think I'm going to have to return to this IM site to get more information later, but this will probably help.  Thank you.
<ObrienDave> you're welcome. you can ask in #ubuntu also. many more people there to help you
<bryguy_> trying to get fglrx drivers working for my video card. I used the "additional drivers" menu and set it to fglrx (proprietary) and rebooted. lsmod tells me it's still using radeon and not fglrx, but the menu shows fglrx selected. What else to I have to do?
<bazhang> what card
#xubuntu 2016-05-30
<MrNumber3isme> Hello room
<MrNumber3isme> I was hoping this would be a good place to ask for help. I Have a fresh install of Xubuntu 16.04, and I'm trying to get my broadcom chip working.
<MrNumber3isme> after following various guides I found on Google, I think I may have screwed up.
<MrNumber3isme> Another problem I face is that since I can't get my computer's internet to work, I'm in this chat on my phone, so I can't copy command outputs.
<HappyHobo> I realize you can't support other derivatives of ubuntu that use xfce as their choice of DE.  I just want some input.  I want to know why I should use xubuntu over those derivativesl  One thing I do know is community support.  I want other things like features, bells and whistles.
<HappyHobo> It's easy to tell me how wonderful something is.  I want to be shown why it is so wondermous.
<HappyHobo> I'm not trolling.  I just want to know some bells and whistles.  I want to see its wow factor, its character, its joie de vive.  I'm a former ubuntu mate use and it was functional and sturdy.  There was nothing to ooh and ahh about it.
<HappyHobo> You have to confess Chalet has a lot of oooh and ahh.
<HappyHobo> Does it have a style changer?  Does it offer classic and modern versions of styles and themes?  How many backgrounds does it come with?
<xncn> Well, what are you looking for specifically? One of the big things that attracts a lot of users, including myself, is that it's a very lightweight distro and it's no challenge to get up and running without throwing a ton of extras at you.
<xncn> But yes, you can theme it and change styles.
<xncn> That's what's nice about it, as far as xfce and ubuntu goes.
<HappyHobo> Does it have anything other than simple just adequate appearance setting gui?
<HappyHobo> How many different backgrounds does it have?  Others have ubuntu too as an excellent solid base.  It's funny though that I say that because at one time I thought ubuntu destroyed Mepis when Mepis switched from Debian to ubuntu.  I was wrong.
<xncn> As far as "out of the box" goes, you're going to be looking at a built in theme manager, which includes what you would expect; fonts, window/panel themes, icons, all that good stuff. Nothing over the top compared to other distros, like I said, it's made to be efficient and lightweight.
<xncn> iirc ~20 "default" backdrops but you can easily add more, it actually has quite a bit off the get go as far as changing things to your likings
<xncn> obviously this includes setting up panel bars, getting a dock going, etc.
<xncn> I'm honestly not a big fan of straight ubuntu, which is why I use this distro. Gives you the xfce lightweighted-ness.
<HappyHobo> http://i.imgur.com/7BmJgBZ.png  I'm not trying to troll, provoke or otherwise advertise another distribution in y'all's channel.  I simply want to see if there is anything like this.
<xncn> Not stock, no, but you can configure it to look like that. There's pretty active themes for the xfce environment.
<HappyHobo> The problem is Chalet at this point has no p2p support and it downloads from sourceforge which takes a fortnight.
<HappyHobo> I had to shave twice waiting for it to download.  I went through two pots of coffee sitting up and restarting the downlod when it failed.
<xncn> Like I asked earlier, are you just looking for something that looks nice and clean? What are you running it on, etc. What will you be doing?
<xncn> I actually was considering Chalet, I'm surprised there isn't p2p support for it.
<HappyHobo> I'm running it on an Acer Asprire One A000532H with an atom n450 processor, 1 gig of ram, a 10 inch screen and a 160 gig harddrive.
<xncn> Ah okay, that would make sense looking into Xubuntu then.
<xncn> Honestly I was going to say Mint but I'm not a huge fan.
<xncn> It's great stock, but there's other issues with it that make it not worth it imo.
<HappyHobo> Pidgin calls these channels rooms.  I went into their room and I was the only one there.  The echo was absolutely incredible.
<xncn> Mint's?
<HappyHobo> You know which distribution brought me to enjoy xfce and not feel that it was a cheap gnome knockoff.  No, Chalet's room on irc.freenode.net
<xncn> That's surprising
<HappyHobo> MX15 had this incredible easy to use intuitive easy to use vertical setup.  I never used xfce before because it was so similar to gnome.  I was blown away.  I think everyone should go vertical.
<HappyHobo> http://postimg.org/image/54f7iatwb/  This is my chalet setup.
<HappyHobo> Oh it's sfw, landscape background.
<xncn> Nice. You could actually get something like that going pretty easily, honestly.
<xncn> Not a fan of vertical myself, been on OSX too long haha
<HappyHobo> Yep, flip it, use the move feature of preferences and take everything from the top and put it at the bottom order in your idea of logical placement.  Use the traditional paradigm and place the clock at the opposite end of the panel.  Remove the labels from the window buttons.  Increase the panel to 40 to 50 pixels wide.  Bam you've gone vertical.  Do a happy dance.  Get used to it and enjoy.
<HappyHobo> I
<HappyHobo>  Is OSX vertical?
<xncn> It isn't. I mean, you can set it up to be that way but everything is still based top side.
<xncn> Ultimately, which you can't change. Pretty annoying.
<xncn> And then they auto-change the transparency on you and all that junk, can't change it.
<xncn> Can't stand gnome either. Otherwise I'd be on debian.
<HappyHobo> I like MATE and the older XFCE paradigm over the traditional more windows like paradigm but this, this is incredible, I spent days setting up Afterstep2 but it wasn't as awesome.  I have this so it alphas when the mouse isn't over it and opaque when the mouse hovers over it.
<HappyHobo> Remember KDE 3 series?
<xncn> I do
<HappyHobo> I thought I was using windows 98SE.  LOL
<xncn> Don't remind me..
<HappyHobo> Heh.
<xncn> Some of the stuff is god awful
<HappyHobo> Default ChaletOS reminds me of XP.  LOL
<xncn> Honestly even now, there's some pretty dated looking stuff, drives me nuts. Guess it's whatever you're going for though.
<HappyHobo> I am so happy that this distribution and I suppose Xubuntu too no longer links and intertwines QT with KDE.  I was surprised after I installed it that clementine was QT because I didn't get hit with a 200MB download of KDE.  Talk about ooh, ahh, wow.
<pencilandpaper> xncn, you can get debian with Xfce. There is even a iso for it. Its what I use.
<xncn> Oh wow I completely forgot about that. I was looking into it briefly but never tried it out.
<HappyHobo> It used to be you received QT you got KDE whether you liked it or not.  It got better from that point you removed KDE and you got a dozen dependency issues damaging everything.
<pencilandpaper> Yeah, since all that I use is Xfce unless using Puppy Linux..I had to look for it xncn .
<HappyHobo> Before bases like debian, mandrake, ubuntu one had to consider whether they were going gtk and qt.
<xncn> Thanks for the reminder, I'm going to be checking it out.
<pencilandpaper> Yw xncn .
<HappyHobo> At one point I said firetruck it and went straight X11 so everything worked.  Gtk distributios truly hated QT apps.  Y'all remember that?
<HappyHobo> QT distributions were a little more forgiving when it came to blending in GTK apps back then but you had to run KDE as a DE to do that and I hate KDE.
<xncn> Yeah, that's what really steered me away initially.
<xncn> Big PITA.
<HappyHobo> Heh I was insane when I started out.  I used Mandrake but it wasn't functional on my former laptop because I couldn't get the modem to work.  I love Gnome 2 so much though.  I got a disk for Mepis which ran my modem and did all kinds of cool things.  From that point it went straight to lunacy install gnome 2 on a KDE 3centric distribution.  I had more dependency issues than a heroin clinic.
<HappyHobo> QT apps being run in xfce even look like gtk they don't look strange at all.
<HappyHobo> pencilandpaper:  does plasma have its on variant of QT?
<HappyHobo> Will xubuntu handle that well?
<pencilandpaper> I think so HappyHobo , I believe that when using KDE you can ofcourse use the gtk engines to run your gtk apps with the gtk appearances, and there is also a qt engine to do the same thing.
<pencilandpaper> With Xubuntu, I'm not sure how that works since I don't really run any QT apps, I know that qupzilla looked nice when I checked it out..and I do use Kopete messenger and it has some small appearance issues, but the majority of its gui looks alright.
<HappyHobo> At one time the engines didn't function well together in the same distribution.\
<pencilandpaper> I know right, they have gotten better with that.
<HappyHobo> I remember running something and got everything but the Ksink.
<pencilandpaper> I know right, thats one thing about the KDE apps, they pull in quite a bit of depends along with them.
<pencilandpaper> My main distro of choice as wild as this may sound to most is Puppy Linux. I just prefer it.
<HappyHobo> You got something like apt-get install clementine expecting 4 or 5 packages and bam here comes two screen fulls of "necessary" applications.  All you could do if you wanted to continue was bang your head on the desk, scream really and hit yes.
<pencilandpaper> I just happen to use Xubuntu and Devuan (debian without systemd and using sysvinit) as well.
<pencilandpaper> I know right. lol
<HappyHobo> I like Chalet because of the style dhanger and the backgrounds.  It's also quite fast even running 32 bit.
<HappyHobo> MX15 changed everything with its vertical setup bam wow.]
<pencilandpaper> A friend of mine runs Chalet OS.
<pencilandpaper> MX15 is one that I haven't checked out..but I know someone that used it for a while. I'm not sure if they are still using it.
<HappyHobo> It's awesome, there is no irc or otherwise p2p for it.
<pencilandpaper> MX15?
<HappyHobo> Chalet
<pencilandpaper> O ok cool..
<HappyHobo> For me name means something.  Chalet is plain neat.  Gates gave me windows, Chalet gives me the entire house sure it's a Swiss house but hey it's a house.  LOL
<pencilandpaper> I created a xfce 4.10.pet for my Tahrpup install so that I could run 4.10 instead of 4.12 since I prefer the window snapping in xfce 4.10 to how it works in 4.12.
<pencilandpaper> Thats cool. Are you running Chalet right now?
<HappyHobo> Yep.  want to see something tacky?
<pencilandpaper> Sure.
<HappyHobo> http://i.imgur.com/fDR7pzz.png   Heh the orange will cross your eyes.
<HappyHobo> There's  purple that would make Prince proud.
<HappyHobo> Digging the pink?
<pencilandpaper> Thats dope. :)
<pencilandpaper> Brb, let me switch up real quick man, I want to share a screenshot with you as well.
<HappyHobo> Whatcha got for me?
<pencilandpaper> Ok back, thanks. :)
<pencilandpaper> Ok, let me go ahead and get a screenshot real quick.
<pencilandpaper> This is the default JWM desktop, and I have added compton as a compositor and tilda as a drop-down terminal. Changed gtk themes, desktop icons, things like that..and added conky.
<pencilandpaper> I covered up a few things in conky.
<HappyHobo> Some of the windows themes like elegant redmond classic are actually quite sweet.  http://i.imgur.com/1Pz34q1.png  There is a background that works every style but there is some lack of functionality with the style changer.  It won't make a simple background with the style color.  It's supposed to just match an xfce background with the color heh it doesn't.  You put  a serious amount of work into your GUI.  I have friends that are d
<HappyHobo> GUI is and has been the future.  Most folks are truly WYSIWYG.  Most folks don't see a screen of ASCII and binary and go oooh and ahhhh.
<pencilandpaper> I know right..
<HappyHobo> Isn't the elegant redmond classic sweet?\
<pencilandpaper> Well one thing about Puppy is that its so customizable that its ridiculous and in all ways
<pencilandpaper> Yeah, it is nice.
<pencilandpaper> It has that windows appearance to it.
<HappyHobo> You want customizable and configurable try AS2 or FVWM there isn't anything it can't do.
<pencilandpaper> http://picpaste.com/image-3-AOGxzXuY.png <----- Check it out. :)
<pencilandpaper> I feel you. Thats about what I am dealing with over here once you get in to it.
<pencilandpaper> As you can see I am only using 168mb of ram or something like that, and thats almost heavy. Another thing that I like a lot about this distro.
<HappyHobo> Not a jwm fan but that is sweet.
<pencilandpaper> Thanks, I appreciate it. I also have Xfce installed on here too..that I use when I want to.
<HappyHobo> Problem with fvwm and as2 is it is all xml and html files to edit to get what you want but it's awesome.  I would choose AS2 over FWM because it has multiple files to work with whereas FVWM has one huge file.
<HappyHobo> I like the redmonds and the chaletos styles they are like security blankets for newbies.
<pencilandpaper> Right, I know what you mean. With JWM you have a bunch of files for each part of the desktop that you want to customize. It comes set up sparsely for you though. With a bottom panel with a clock, a theme so that you can see your apps in a window, and thats about it. O and your application menu is roughly there for you.
<pencilandpaper> But as far as the rest you have to set it up. One thing about Puppy is that its already completely customized for you, and provides its own apps that you can't find anywhere else for customization through the gui..so its very nice and user friendly.
<pencilandpaper> I know exactly what you mean. I was checking it out yesterday online when my friend mentioned that he was using it. It does have a lot of customizations to it.
<pencilandpaper> Pretty innovative.
<pencilandpaper> When Xenialpup goes stable, the Puppy that is based on 16.04 I will have it installed and be using it. This one is Tahrpup which is based on 14.04.
<HappyHobo> fvwm is the oldest wm from what I understand and so many DE/WM stem from it.  From what I under
<HappyHobo> stand xfce has its basis there too.\
<HappyHobo> If you want to do it fvwm will I've always heard.
<pencilandpaper> Right now Xenialpup is pre-beta. I have it installed, but its still buggy..so its not for everyday use..I just wanted a first look.
<pencilandpaper> Yeah, I have read that Xfce stems from it as well I think.
<HappyHobo> I love Chalet but I'm considering switcching to xubuntu for the p2p.
<pencilandpaper> Well thats up to you. You can always do a dual boot as well HappyHobo ..so that you can use what you want to use..as well as have Xubuntu installed for when you need it.
<pencilandpaper> What do you mean by p2p if you don't mind me asking?
<HappyHobo> fvwm is x11 the true renderer, the true engine, the big dog that gtk and qt come from and work with.  If you make an all x11 system you will have blinding speed even on older systems.  I basically did that at one time but can't rememberhow.
<pencilandpaper> Yeah, thats true.
<HappyHobo> person to person, irc and such, there are forums but I prefer IRC
<pencilandpaper> O ok, I understand. I would stick with what you enjoy using HappyHobo ..and hang out where you want to no matter what you use. ;)
<pencilandpaper> Thats what I do. You can catch me across quite a few different networks and channels all while riding Puppy Linux until it stops.
<HappyHobo> I'm still frustrated with the html issue with the style changer even though I would never keep the background.
<pencilandpaper> I do have Xubuntu and Debian/Devuan installed at all times as well though so.
<HappyHobo> I have MX15 and Chalet
<pencilandpaper> That could be something that is worked out with time though. Its still a fairly new distro..and I am sure that has been posted as a bug report.
<pencilandpaper> Nice.
<HappyHobo> BRB I'm going to see what MX15 does or if it even works since I'm sharing the home.
<pencilandpaper> Ok cool, go for it.
<HappyHobo> Heh pencilandpaper mx15 64 bit with it switched from mx15 and jessie repositories to stretch repositories is so fast but damn compared to Chalet its hideous.
<pencilandpaper> lol
<pencilandpaper> Doesn't it use fluxbox as its DE?
<HappyHobo> No it uses xfce gone vertical and simple
<pencilandpaper> One reason that I stuck with Jessie is to be able to stick with Xfce 4.10 instead of 4.12..or else I would upgrade to stretch.
<pencilandpaper> Ok cool..
<HappyHobo> I just found new backgrounds on mx15 and I don't know where to find them to use them in Chalet.  Oh my golly goodness I just got wowed.  I need them.  Where do I find them?
<pencilandpaper> In /usr/share/backgrounds   /usr/share/image?
<HappyHobo> There are dozens of them.
<pencilandpaper> If not there, then I will have to take a look in my filesystem for some hints. lol
<HappyHobo> HOLY SPIT!
<pencilandpaper> lol
<HappyHobo> I love pretty backdrops that I don't have to fight to get it.  I like being given things cool things neat things.  These are both.  I want them on both my distributions.  I must find the gimmes.
<HappyHobo> gimme gimme gimme gimme
<HappyHobo> now if I just get this stupid thing to give me the style changer
<HappyHobo> muahahahahahahahaha
<HappyHobo> I bet if I add chalet's repo I could get style changer on MX15
<HappyHobo> then there would be no point in having Chalet.  muahahahahah
<HappyHobo> Howdy.
<HappyHobo> http://i.imgur.com/SOwj7Ya.png
<HappyHobo> I want it, I want it, I want it for chalet.
<pencilandpaper> Whats up man. How about I had a quick power outage.
<HappyHobo> I thought I bored you and you fell off your chair\
<pencilandpaper> Yeah, thats a nice wallpaper. I saw that one before on there.
<pencilandpaper> lol
<pencilandpaper> No, I think that too many things were running at once or something.
<HappyHobo> There are  dozen gooedies.
<knome> HappyHobo, pencilandpaper: we have #xubuntu-offtopic for the non-support discussion :)
<pencilandpaper> Ok knome, sorry. :)
<pencilandpaper> HappyHobo: Lets move over there man.
<HappyHobo> Oh Lord you're awake.
<xubuntu06w> Hi, wanted to add a startupt scritp at startup. Doesn't work.
<xubuntu06w> I used the suggestions in the top answer at this thread: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12973777/how-to-run-a-shell-script-at-startup
<xubuntu06w> I'm using Xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu06w> !ping ?
<ubottu> xubuntu06w: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu06w> !bump
<xubuntu06w> *logging out*
<FoolishDave_> so whenever I try and log into steam or install cutorch through luarocks, my comp locks up entirely and I have to force shutdown. How do I even try and start fixing this?
 * JeZxLee wonders when AMD will fix Radeon driver on 16.04
#xubuntu 2016-05-31
<harry69> Hi, lightdm issue, xubuntu 16.04, set lightdm settings to use user wallpaper, when logging out background smoothly trnsitions to user wallpaper, after 2 seconds screen flashes and reverts to default background. Anyone know how to fix?
<jdusablon> sup
<xubuntu04w> hello
<xubuntu04w> can anyone help me
<Andrio> No
<fucatus> hello
<fucatus> i guess meta questions aren't welcome here so here is my problem: i installed bumblebee on my xubuntu and after a reboot my screen resolution was fixed to something like 600x480. from there I tried a lot of things and finally managed to get an option to change my resolution through the gui (display settings), however, the resolution didn't actually change
<fucatus> well, after a while of trying to fix it, now all graphical surface is gone, but i still have access via console
<fucatus> is there a way for me to restore my graphics to the starting default?
<fucatus> i tried several things and searched a lot, for example i tried reinstalling xfce, but nothing worked
<xubuntu07i> hej
<MannyG> hello i have a minor display isssue on (primary display using 3 screens) can anyone help me ?
<thinkpad> hi
<thinkpad> i need some help
<thinkpad> i have thinkpad 11e amd clamshell
<thinkpad> with xubuntu 16, but the usb 3.0 is not working
<thinkpad> i have the same problem with ubuntu 14.04
<thinkpad> but it works with ubuntu 16
<thinkpad> I thought I would work with xubuntu 16 since it is based on ubuntu 16
<thinkpad> sudo apt full upgrade helps me..
<ProjectFi> Hello.
<ProjectFi> I am not new to Linux, but still learning.
<ProjectFi> I tried to format my Flashdrive, but it shows me error.
<ProjectFi> "Permission Denied".
<ProjectFi> I was using terminal to format my pendrive, and was following these commands. : http://askubuntu.com/questions/662935/how-to-format-usb-flash-disk-using-ubuntu-terminal
<ProjectFi> Can someone help me out.
<krytarik> ProjectFi: That command is missing "sudo" in front.
<krytarik> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ProjectFi> Oh my lord.
<ProjectFi> Thank you.
<krytarik> Sure.
<MannyG> hello i have a minor display isssue on (primary display using 3 screens) can anyone help me ?
<ProjectFi> I am so dumb and blind.
<ProjectFi> krytarik: Which program will you recommend for making bootable pendrive?
<ProjectFi> Unetbootin ?
<krytarik> ProjectFi: I recently just used 'dd' myself. :P
<ProjectFi> dd?
<ProjectFi> krytarik: What is dd? Is there any tutorial on how make bootable usb on linux ?
<krytarik> ProjectFi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal - but if you are on 16.04, 'usb-creator-gtk' should work as well.
<ProjectFi> krytarik: I am on 15 version.
<krytarik> Then I'd not bet on the latter.
<krytarik> !usb | ProjectFi: There is quite a bit of info here as well
<ubottu> ProjectFi: There is quite a bit of info here as well: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thenewone> Hi guys
<thenewone> is xubuntu the same as ubuntu ?
<thenewone> only the xfce4 difference ?
<niteye> hello peoples
<thenewone> Hi
<thenewone> niteye: i have a simple question
<thenewone> niteye: is xubuntu = ubuntu only the wm difference ?
<niteye> the desktop environment is also different, but they use the same repository, so its almost the same
<thenewone> only the desktop
<thenewone> ok
<niteye> but im no expert on ubuntu because im also here for an issue i have heheh
<thenewone> thanks alot :)
<thenewone> what is the issue ?
<thenewone> before i leave :)
<niteye> i have a strange issue in the installation, when i create my paritions, the installer keeps adding 0 Mb sized free space in between the partitions
<thenewone> what program you are using to create this partitions ?
<thenewone> cfdisk gparted ?
<niteye> even when i want to change an existing partition, if i click OK it says i edited the size, which i didnt, and it adds 0 Mb of free space after it
<niteye> dunno, the xubuntu installer
<thenewone> niteye: can you delete this paritions again ?
<niteye> yup i can but when i try to recreate it, it happens again
<thenewone> ok do the following
<thenewone> shred -vn 1 /dev/sdX ( the partition you wanna remake )
<thenewone> wait 1% or 2%
<niteye> at least its handy i can IRC and surf the web while installing. on the same computer hehe
<thenewone> cfdisk create this parititons again
<thenewone> and mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX
<thenewone> yep
<thenewone> i think i will give a try for xubuntu
<niteye> isnt shred gonna take an enormous amount of time. the partition is 2 tb
<thenewone> even ubuntu is not secure that much
<thenewone> niteye: don't let it finish just for 1%
<thenewone> and use cfdisk
<niteye> i need ubuntu because debian is terrible on my computer, too many driver and video issues, ubuntu seems to work much better, but i hate the interface, so i choose xubuntu, its not secure by default but you can configure it to be very very secure
<thenewone> how can you make it secure ?
<niteye> you can set up strict firewall rules, encrypt the drive, set up a lock screen etc.
<thenewone> ya firewall
<thenewone> wish one you are using iptables or ufw ?
<niteye> iptables
<thenewone> nice
<thenewone> ufw sucks :)
<niteye> i wouldnt know i never used it, :) but iptables is nice
<thenewone> i'm donwloading xubuntu
<thenewone> the best
<thenewone> ok guys thanks alot and have a nice day
<niteye> indeed the best, except the installer
<thenewone> niteye: did your problem solved ?
<niteye> didnt try it yet
<thenewone> i'm runing arch now
<thenewone> i will back to debian little bit
<thenewone> and distros based on debian
<thenewone> just for fun i will leave you knwo thanks alot and have a nice day :)
<krytarik> niteye: http://askubuntu.com/questions/525596/unallocated-small-chunks-being-created-in-gparted-when-resizing-partitions
<niteye> aha so xubuntu installer probably aligns to MB, but i dont see an option to change it though, as i use GPT primary partitions
<krytarik> niteye: You can use GParted from the Live session *before* running the installer.
<niteye> would it work though, because when i want to "use" an existing partition, even if i dont change the size, it says i changed it and adds a 0MB free space before or after it
#xubuntu 2016-06-01
<FerdO> Hello, I came here for help, I created two linux users, one for steam and the other for console emulators. I would like to disable the password at login for these two, without disabling the password entirely
<Volge> Hey
<Volge> can someone try to install this package libjsch-agent-proxy-java
<Volge> I have been trying to download it for hours and all what I get is error 400 bad uri
<Volge> no? okay
<knome> Volge, which repositories are you using? have you updated them?
<Volge> ubuntu's main server if that's what you mean
<knome> Volge, you waited for 3 minutes - patience please
<knome> and which xubuntu version are you running?
<Volge> I have updated it several times but no hope
<Volge> The latest one I forgot which is it :)
<Volge> I will check
<Volge> in a second
<Volge> 16.04 xenial
<Oswin> Hello guys, can someone help me with installation issue?
<pleia2> Oswin: you can explain your issue, if someone can help, they will :)
<Oswin> Ok thanks
<Oswin> So I try to install xubuntu and when I choose to try xubuntu he loads but never start and stay on an issue: a start job is running for hold until boot process finishes up... so I little more and see that I have an error (failed to start) of light display manager
<Oswin> Any ideas why on live cd the light display manager will not start?
<xubuntuGerry> Hiho all
<xubuntuGerry> can anyone help me with my xubuntu?
<xubuntuGerry> does anyone knows why cpufreq does not work on xubuntu?
<GeekDude> what is cpufreq?
<xubuntuGerry> daemon for manipulating cpu frequency
<xubuntuGerry> I was using cpufrequtils on ubuntu without problems, then I tried this on xubuntu but apparently does not work
<xubuntuGerry> or maybe You know some other programs for changing cpu governor?
<GeekDude> I'd like to help, but this is outside my realm of knowledge
<xubuntuGerry> k, thx anyway
<andromeduck> hi guys I'm having an issue where global shortcuts don't work if focus is lost, as in if I press ctrl+enter for drop down terminal twice to launch and retract, pressing it a third time won't make it appear again and neither will other shortcuts like alt tab and stuff
<andromeduck> if I set focus to follow mouse with long delay everything works unless mouse is hovering over desktop in which case the same happens again
<andromeduck> does anybody know if this is a known issue or if there's a solution to this?
<andromeduck> I'm on Xubuntu 16.04 with all the updates, fresh install. Never had this issue on 12.04 and 14.04
<pencilandpaper> andromeduck: change the command for xfce4-terminal to drop-down to F1.
<pencilandpaper> Do you know how to do that andromeduck ?
<andromeduck> yeah
<andromeduck> how does that change things tough?
<andromeduck> pencilandpaper, is there something special about ctrl+enter that screws things up?
<pencilandpaper> I don't know andromeduck . Is it used for anything else at the same time?
<andromeduck> nope, not that I'm aware
<andromeduck> this is the only shortcut I've added
<pencilandpaper> Try using F1 and see if you have the same issues. It could be that enter isn't playing nice since its such a specialized key..doing mainly two things..selecting and dropping text on to the screen you know what I mean?
<pencilandpaper> Or any other key combination of your choice without using Enter.
<pencilandpaper> I use F1 to drop-down the terminal and I have never had that issue before.
<JeZxLee> Anyone know what the best free GIT application is for 16.04 ?
<Pici> JeZxLee: git itself.
<Pici> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.4-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3212 kB, installed size 25988 kB
<JeZxLee> Pici - thanks, but would like an application with GUI interface
<xubuntu939> hello
<sudomarize> is xubuntu good for playing games?
<knome> depends on the games
<genii> tux racer works great
<sudomarize> steam games, league, etc
<sudomarize> and i'm talking about compared with other distros, not windows
<tertiary> anyone know how to disable light-locker from the command line?
<genii> tertiary: Temporarily or permanently?
<tertiary> permanently
<genii> tertiary: sudo mv /etc/xdg/light-locker.desktop /etc/xdg/light-locker.bak   should do it. You can always revert the file if you want to re enable it again another time
<tertiary> awesome, thanks genii!
<xubuntu80w>   I 've installed xubuntu 16.04 on a dell inspiron mini 10. It 's look working OK but I can't enable the wifi. What should I do about this?
<JeZxLee> can Xubuntu 16.04 64Bit do RAID?
<genii> All *buntu can
#xubuntu 2016-06-02
<dskw> hi, i've asked this yesterday in #ubuntu but didn't get a reply. i'm experimenting using a preseed file with ubuntu 16.04 mini ISO for installation. manually, i'd select 'Ubuntu standard utilities' and 'Xubuntu minimal installation'. for my preseed file, i included "d-i tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-standard, xubuntu-core" but xubuntu didn't get installed. what's the entry for tasksel if i'd like to get x
<dskw> ubuntu core installed?
<BR_GhostBuster> hello
<BR_GhostBuster> im a new user of xubuntu :D
<xangua> One of us, one of us
<BR_GhostBuster> hi
<xubuntu906> hello
<on3pk> Hey.  Is it possible to give a user or application rights to open raw sockets?
<xubuntu03w> Hi everyone :)
<xubuntu03w> I'm trying to install a toicj screen monitor om xubunto, but unfortunatly
<xubuntu03w> I don't no how to do it...
<knome> "toicj"?
<xubuntu03w> Can everyone please help me?
<GeekDude> everyone?
<xubuntu03w> Any...*
<GeekDude> I think toich is supposed to be touch
<GeekDude> xubuntu03w: I take it just plugging it in didn't work?
<GeekDude> Did you plug in both the video cable and the USB cable?
<xubuntu03w> You are right GeekDude ;)
<xubuntu03w> Yes vídeo and usb cables are conected...
<xubuntu03w> I've tried the command apt-get xinput-calibrator and it work correctly...
<xubuntu03w> But the touch monitor haven't been found!
<xubuntu86w> How does a free VPN service like OpenVPN work? If it's free, who's paying for it?
<pleia2> it's not a service, it's a program
<xubuntu86w> So it's just a client?
<pleia2> you can run it yourself on your own server (I do)
<xubuntu86w> I see
<pleia2> or you can pay someone to manage it for you
<pleia2> there is a client and server
<xubuntu86w> I don't have the technical capabilities to run a VPN on my own server, though I would like to as it seems like the safest option.
<pleia2> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<pleia2> gosh, that hasn't been updated in a long time
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html
<pleia2> that's probably better ^^
<xubuntu86w> If I'm running it on my own server, is it only useable at home?
<xubuntu86w> Thanks
<pleia2> if your server has a public IP address you can use it externally too
<xubuntu86w> I suppose the first step then is to build my own server.
<xubuntu86w> Is there an equally safe alternative to using a personal server, like a paid service (e.g. PrivateInternetAccess, TorGuard VPN, etc.)?
<pleia2> openvpn.net links to privatetunnel.com but I've never used it or any other
<xubuntu86w> For the time being, I'll take other precautions to improve my internet privacy. I need to figure out how exactly I want to setup as VPN
<pleia2> good luck :)
<xubuntu86w> *setup a
<xubuntu86w> I've seen a slot of firefox plugins like HTTPS everywhere, PrivacyBadger, and random agent spoofer, but it seems kind of overwhelming because there are so many plugins and applications to use. Do you know of a basic online guide for privacy?
<xubuntu86w> * seen a lot
<xubuntu01w> I downloaded Tor from the Tor website, unzipped the archive, and ran the configuration file, but the icon doesn't show up in my whisker menu
<Noneatme> hello, quick question: What can I do if my Sound indicator icon disappeared? I've installed some mesa stuff, and now it's gone
<xubuntu01w> In other words, in order to launch the browser, I need to run the file from the zip archive; it isn't listed as an application in applications menu
<flocculant> xubuntu01w: it doesn't - you run it from the extracted folder - you'd need to create a launcher for it
<flocculant> alternatively install it from the repos
<xubuntu01w> sudo apt-get install tor?
<flocculant> torbrowser-launcher
<flocculant> then run that and it does some more bits iirc
<xubuntu01w> okay, thanks
<xubuntu01w> since i've already installed, how do I create a launcher for the application?
<flocculant> right click on the menu - edit applications > then add the launcher https://smdavis.us/doku/doku.php?id=menulibre_usage
<xubuntu01w> Thank you
<flocculant> welcome
<nikulinlg> hi all! I have a problem with the indicator on the taskbar . Not displayed dropbox icon. Sorry for my English
<xubuntu19w> hi, where can i find the signature or hash file for the xubuntu image?
<genii> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu19w> thanks. but i know how to do it. I just dont know where to find the md5. Should be here: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<flocculant> xubuntu19w: there's a link in the first to the hashes page - ends up here for Xubuntu http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/
<flocculant> choose your version
<flocculant> Noneatme: sound indicator is in Indicator Plugin - check that's there
<Noneatme> nothing there
<Noneatme> completly gone
<Noneatme> :c
<Noneatme> pavcontrol works fine
<flocculant> Noneatme: indicator plugin is gone? just add it back to the pane;
<flocculant> sigh ... panel :)
<Noneatme> I mean the sound item in the indicator pane
<Noneatme> that's the main problem...
<flocculant> Noneatme: dpkg -l indicator-sound    does that show ii ?
<Noneatme> it says un  indicator-sound  <none>        <none>        (no description available)
<flocculant> of course - I'm not quite sure what "I've installed some mesa stuff," means
<Noneatme> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<flocculant> oh right - install indicator-sound - do it in a terminal see if there's an issue with the 'stuff' you installed
<Noneatme> huh how did I uninstalled it
<flocculant> no idea ;)
<flocculant> anyway - in a terminal sudo apt-get install it - see what it says
<Noneatme> wohoo it's back
<Noneatme> thanks man
<flocculant> welcome :)
<Noneatme> someone here with knowledge of blender?
<Noneatme> ah
<flocculant> try the #ubuntustudio channel perhaps
<flocculant> xubuntu19w: sorted now?
<xubuntu27w> Will using a free SOCKS proxy slow my internet connection?
<xubuntu27w> And is there a security risk?
<Azelphur> xubuntu27w: yes.
<xubuntu27w> I was really hoping there would be a way to improve my internet privacy without using a paid VPN/proxy service. Is building my own server really the only way?
<xubuntu27w> (that is free and trustworthy)
<xubuntu27w> Aside from using Tor (which is slow) and various firefox plugins.
<Azelphur> xubuntu27w: not really, the act of "privacy" usually involves simply routing your connection through something else, if you can't trust the something else, then it's not safe
<xubuntu27w> Okay, thanks
<ondondil> xubuntu27w: If you want to improve your privacy you could avoid using services from big companies like google or facebook
<xubuntu27w> I no longer use facebook and am in the process of eliminating all of the google services I am signed up for. I now use DuckDuckGo and have signed up for a RiseUp.net email account
<xubuntu27w> So I am taking some steps, though I would like to make more changes
<xubuntu27w> I have also begun using KeePassX
<Azelphur> xubuntu27w: I'm a reasonable fan of privacy, but there's only so far you can go, at the end of the day your ISP is privvy to what you do
<Azelphur> but beyond that, there are things you can do, I run a lot of services on a server at home, such as ownCloud, GitLab, etc..
<xubuntu27w> I would build my own server if I had the knowledge to do so. It is something I need to look into and become more knowledgable of
<xubuntu11w> Hello.
<Azelphur> !hello | xubuntu11w
<ubottu> xubuntu11w: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu11w> I'm having an issue and wondering if anyone can help me resolve it.
<Azelphur> !ask | xubuntu11w
<ubottu> xubuntu11w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu11w> I am running Xubuntu 16.04 on a laptop. I have set Xubuntu to Switch off my display (but not sleep) in Xfce Power Manager when the lid is shut on the "General" tab. On the "System" tab, I have both sections set to never suspend. Still, when I shut the lid, my laptop sleeps. I need to resolve this because I run a media server and need it to always be on. If I leave the lid open, the laptop never sleeps, but it seems to sleep almo
<Azelphur> I noticed that on Xubuntu, not sure why it happens though, sorry
<xubuntu11w> Yeah. That's my main issue, but it's compounded by the fact that resuming from sleep never works right.
<pleia2> xubuntu11w: your line cut off at "but it seems to sleep almo"
<pleia2> but I haven't had trouble with resuming on my laptops, aside from the known missing cursor issue
<xubuntu11w> pleia2: "but it seems to sleep almost immediately when I close the lid." was the conclusion of that section. Upon attempting to resume, the laptop turns back on but nothing displays on the monitor. I heard somewhere it may have something to do with the proprietary NVIDIA driver, though this doesn't happen with standard Ubuntu, only Xubuntu.
<pleia2> I have to tap the power button to wake mine up fully, but I think that's just an HP-ism of my laptops
<pleia2> (it's always been that way)
<xubuntu11w> pleia2: I read that might work somewhere and tried it. No luck. The only way to use the laptop after sleeping is to power it off completely and boot it back up. I have a Sager NP9377s (Clevo P377SM-A).
<pleia2> not much of a sleep then :(
<xubuntu11w> Hence why I'm trying to avoid going to sleep altogether. (Well, to avoid having my computer sleep... I still need sleep myself)
<xubuntu88i> hi
#xubuntu 2016-06-03
<Redfoxmoon> weeeeell now.
<Redfoxmoon> Xubuntu 16.04 is *absolutely* amazing.
<bradaduke> Agreed!
<Redfoxmoon> put it on a Latitude with a sandy bridge chipset, works as if I bought a new laptop from 2016
<Redfoxmoon> lmao
<Redfoxmoon> I put*
<wicon> anybody else having problems with the cursor disappearing after resuming from hibernate on a thinkpad?
<wicon> so annoying
<wicon> *crickets*&
<krytarik> wicon: Release notes.
<wicon> krytarik:
<wicon> huh?
<guest4424> Hi I downloaded xubuntu 16.04 from p2p but md5sum does not mach up with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<guest4424> is it to be expected or should I download again?
<Andrio> I'd say download it again...
<flocculant> I'd say torrent it - set torrent to download to where you have the one which doesn't match and (afaik) it will just get the bits it needs to make your download right
<guest4424> weird transmission said it was finished, restarted it and now md5sum checks out
<xubuntu74w> hello, how can I enable menus to show in the titlebar?
<Redfoxmoon> there's one thing I am a bit curious about
<Redfoxmoon> why does renaming and when making new files and folders; it has it's own window
<Redfoxmoon> why isn't it like windows?
<Redfoxmoon> er, maybe wrong channel ._.
<Mushab> hi
<xubuntu29i> Just installing Xubuntu 16.04 for the first time!
<pencilandpaper> Cool xubuntu29i .
<niteye> i found a weird "bug" in xubuntu: if you set your location to belgium, the language as english, and location as belgium, the language of the calendar is in german
<niteye> next to that im not sure how to change the language of the calendar
<xubuntu_n00b> So, this is where I can get help regarding Xubuntu, yes?
<knome> xubuntu_n00b, yes
#xubuntu 2016-06-04
<HappyHobo> Hello folks.
<HappyHobo> I'm running xubuntu 16.04LTS and I have no sound whatsoever.  I've consulted the ubuntu forums and found nothing that helped me.  I'm running an Acer Aspire One netbook with built in speakers.
<HappyHobo> I tried to remove the .config files from ~ but there weren't any.
<HappyHobo> for pulseaudio
<jarnos> Can language and keyboard layout be changed anymore during boot of an installation media?
<jarnos> There used to be possibility to change the settings before loading the live session, but I can not see it in newer installation medias. Why?
<jarnos> Oh, it was because I used mkusb to create the installation media.
<melleb> Hi all, I've run into something weird... After suspending my laptop my mouse cursor is gone. If I lock the screen, the mouse cursor shows up in the lock screen. But if I unlock it again it's gone. I'm running the 16.04 version of Xubuntu, without any fiddling etc. Did anyone else run into this problem?
<flocculant> melleb: it's mentioned on the release notes - bug 1568604
<ubottu> bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<melleb> flocculant: Thanks a lot! For some reason googling didn't turn that op
<flocculant> k
<flocculant> always worth checking the release notes - we don't write them for fun ;)
<melleb> flocculant: lesson learned ;)
<melleb> flocculant: Not sure if it helps, but my cursor shows up again after my screen was turned off automatically by the power manager (was afk)
<flocculant> melleb: I think we're aware of that - which points more to be it a lock issue I'd say
<flocculant> thanks :)
<flocculant> melleb: as long as you're not seeing it with a non-intel gpu
<melleb> flocculant: I'm using the intel gpu (also have an NVIDIA one)
<flocculant> melleb: k - just making it sure it was the same thing :)
<Infamous> how do manually set the icon of an application
<xubuntu17w> Is there a way I can make the theme configuration color overrides global? I want to replace the Numix themes orange accents with Xubuntu's standard blue, but some apps are being stubborn
<xangua> Gtk3 apps?
<xubuntu17w> things like software updater, highlighting text in firefox, even the on/off sliders for the color changer itself
<xangua> So... Gtk3
<xubuntu17w> guess so
<xangua> Last I knew, some gtk3 use PNG files so just changing the color value isn't enough
<xangua> At least ambiance and radiance does
<xubuntu17w> damn. thought numix would look really sharp with the xubuntu blue
<xubuntu17w> the lackk of consistency will bug me though
<xangua> I remember there was a tool to change the gtk theme colors
<Snackerr> Hey, i just installed the Mini ISO, and it it didnt ask me to install "MP3 supports, etc"  like the regular DVD installer does... so what am i missing now? which packages do i need to install to make a "mini.iso"  just like a "regular ISO"?
<xubuntu17w> any idea if it comes withxubuntu?
<xangua> Snackerr: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> !DVD
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Snackerr> xangua, hmmm, i installed the FULL ISO on a 2nd machine, and during install checked the "MP3 codecs, etc"  but the 2nd machine  does not have"xubuntu-restricted-extras".
<xangua> Run apt-get update, try again
<Snackerr> xangua, so that is why i'm thinking that the  "MP3 codec, etc" checkbox, actually installed something else.,  any ideas?
<xangua> If you mean the fluendo codecs, I don't know the package name... Probably are in the partner repo
<Snackerr> xangua, i just want to make the MINI.ISO, the same as the FULL ISO
<Snackerr> xangua, do u install "xubuntu-restricted-addons" also?  that is not installed on my 2nd machine
<nikasha> hii
<nikasha> I have a problem when I duplicate 2 screens
<nikasha> one's 15", the other 22"
<nikasha> each one have their own resolution but, I can't see full desktop in the 15" screen
<nikasha> I tried with the program ARandR
<nikasha> but.. nothing.. any help?
<ranu> Hello, does anyone here had any problems with pulse daemon in 16.04?
<ranu> I came from work and booted my computer and the sound "stopped" working, as it says that it can't connect to PulseAudio
<ranu> But the sound was working flawlessly before I went out home
<ranu> Also, any news on the lock screen bug?
<nikasha> u tried to upgrade your ubuntu in terminal?
<ranu> Yes, I did upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 from terminal.
<ranu> Bug, if you asked if I checked updates, yes, I also checked updates
<ranu> But*
<ranu> Ok
<ranu> looks like pulse is unable to access my home directory
<ranu> per: http://pastebin.com/dpZaGvmz
<ranu> that's weird!
<flocculant> ranu: check ownership of .config/pulse ls -al ~/.config/pulse
<ranu> flocculant, thanks, I forgot to say that I resolved the issue by changing ownership. .config/pulse was with root:root permissions so I changed everything in my user directory of my own with chown ranu:ranu -R $HOME
<ranu> But I have no idea why it changed the ownership to root.
<flocculant> not sure without being there either ;)
<flocculant> but at least you're ok now
<ranu> Yes, just wanna know, is the screen lock bug resolved? What is the situation of it? It seems that it comes back at each upgrade (at least in my computer)
<flocculant> not sure which particular bug you refer to
<ranu> Lock the screen using xflock, unlocks it, and the mouse pointer disappears
<ranu> Then you have to change tty and back again to tty7
<flocculant> no - that's not resolved
<xangua> No
<xangua> I've heard it's also present in lubuntu
<ranu> Well, that's sad. I thought it were something in my xorg config file
<flocculant> xangua: yep - seen the same, subscribed to the bug
<flocculant> ranu: nope - totally appears to do with a xorg intel change
<flocculant> you can follow the same issue round in circles - all appear to end up at the same place
<flocculant> not seen any likely patches to fix the issues, check any updates via yakkety
<flocculant> if we see anything - we will get it SRU'd to xenial
<urraka> i had to get rid of light locker, so bugged that i couldn't even get back to the session
<flocculant> urraka: report that complete failure for you?
<Artemis3> urraka, old bug, seems to continue across versions, can't have both xscreensaver and lightlocker either
<urraka> i forgot the details but like my screen would turn off and never on again, sometimes it would send laptop to sleep
<urraka> i wasn't alone on these issues so it's been reported already
<Artemis3> urraka, you could leave it off in theory tho
<flocculant> urraka: we might be talking about different things here
<urraka> i uninstalled light locker, xscreensaver works fine for me now
<urraka> flocculant, yeah maybe, i had a few different issues related to light locker
<urraka> the mouse would dissapear too sometimes
<flocculant> right
<urraka> i don't remember now but maybe it was something to do with nvidia driver
<flocculant> right - well *this* issue is with intel :)
<urraka> yeah i think the mouse issue was with my netbook setup, which has intel
#xubuntu 2016-06-05
<Velveeta_Chef> howdy
<chuckmcm> urraka: you still there?
<haudrauf> good morning - I run xubuntu since 2weeks, and like it very much. But, after the last installation I can think of (i2p), after the successfull login the session end automatically and returns to the user selection screen. when I start a console, and type 2"startx" all seems to work normal. Any idea how to find the error?
<haudrauf> I'v put the dmesg log here https://paste.ubuntu.com/17023063/
<jdwwatts> hello world
<yoLo_> hello
<yoLo_> is the bashrc file where i add my new path ??
<yoLo_> i want to add a path
<krytarik> yoLo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Persistent_environment_variables
<marvinisan> Hi, everyone! Am I right to think that xUbuntu is the fastest and user friendly Linux distribution?
<marvinisan> By the way, I am from Brazil. So some fails on written English may occur.
<yoLo_> marvinisan: .. we're all individuals and our opinions may vary
<marvinisan> But do known some other user friendly Linux fastest than xUbuntu?
<marvinisan> I am new at Linux enviroments!
<yoLo_> marvinisan: i can't really tell you which distro is fastest..
<yoLo_> we get distros for certain purposes
<marvinisan> It seems to me that this distribution is similar to the user experience by WindowsXP! (Sorry if it seems a dumb comparission)
<ranu> marvinisan, I am brazilian, if you want to talk, I'm open :-)
<freerider> hello
<freerider> I have installed xubuntu on my htpc and I currently having a issue everytime I turn off and on again my tv.
<freerider> currently running 16.04 but this bug seems to around sin at least 14.04 from what I have found online.
<freerider> Those are pages talking about the bug I'm having:
<freerider> https://askubuntu.com/questions/477138/xubuntu-14-04-black-screen-after-monitor-off-on
<freerider> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1308105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308105 in xfce4-settings "Xfce resets TV mode to NULL when power cycled" [Critical,Confirmed]
<freerider> Any help would be appreciated...
<freerider> ubottu: have you succeed to fixed this problem?
<ubottu> freerider: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<freerider> k :)
<freerider> Is there someone watching this channel at the moment?
<flocculant> freerider: I managed to deal with it by using https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11107#c48
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11107 in Xfsettingsd "xfsettingsd resets TV mode to NULL on power cycle" [Critical,Reopened]
<flocculant> made a script - added it to session startup
<flocculant> that said - others with the same issue didn't get that to help - you could at least try
<xubuntu79d> can somevan help me
<xubuntu79d> how to use window border numix with compiz on xubuntu 16.04
<xubuntu79d> nobady here
<xubuntu79d> somevan alive around here
<xubuntu79d> pls help me
<xubuntu79d> somevan here
<knome> !patience | xubuntu79d
<ubottu> xubuntu79d: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu79d> can somevan help,i enable compiz on xubuntu 16.04,how to change my window border,i try in window decoration,dconfig,not changing enithing
<kilbith> hello, does Compton currently uses xrender or glx as backend ?
<kholdstayre> i have set my xubuntu to never sleep, and the monitor to never go black, in the power manager settings. nevertheless, it times out after about 10 mins of inactivity, anyone know how to get it to stop sleeping?
#xubuntu 2017-05-29
<Guest52389> guys, does anybody have troubles with last update?
<bonsaitree> I am trying to register the nickname, but the IRC client responds with: "No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>"
<bonsaitree> I am writing in this form: Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<bonsaitree> Anyone can help? :)
<knome> bonsaitree, people at #freenode can probably be the most helpful
<bonsaitree> knome:Thanks
<knome> also you probably want to tell that to nickserv, not chanserv
<knome> :)
<bonsaitree> knome:Yup, my bad :)
<bonsaitree> Since i am ignored on #ubuntu,
<bonsaitree> Is there a fix for the frequent internet connection drops (on both LAN and Wi-Fi) on 17.04? This is annoying. Thanks in advance.
<bonsaitree> I have tried this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/905283/wifi-issue-with-ubuntu-17-04
<bonsaitree> Without success on fixing it
<amerigena> Lightdm is displaying my desktop wallpaper at login, upside down.
<davlefou> Hi, i have an autologin and i want to automont all usb driver connected, how i do?
<davlefou> Hi, i have an autologin and i want to automont all usb driver connected, how i do?
<tyrog> Hi. I get some severe flicker in videos using Xubuntu (xfce + VLC). Is there a workaround for this? Thanks
<diogenes_> tyrog, you mean tearing?
<tyrog> diogenes_: yes, :)
<diogenes_> tyrog, what graphic card?
<tyrog> diogenes_: Intel
<diogenes_> tyrog, run in terminal man intel and see if you have "tearfree" of something like that in the options
<tyrog> diogenes_: But I don't have tearing in GNOME or Unity, for example
<diogenes_> doesn't matter I gave you the solution
<xangua> tyrog: did you enable xfce compositing? In window manager settings
<diogenes_> tyrog, and if you want to get rid of tearing in a different way then install compiz
<knome> another way to get rid of tearing is to put the computer in the closet and not use it too
<knome> (:
<diogenes_> knome, then tears on cheeks will come out
<knome> but fixes screen tearing for sure
<knome> :)
<knome> tbh, what i was implying is that installing compiz is a pretty extreme way to get rid of tearing...
<diogenes_> knome, can you explain why?
<knome> compiz is not a very lightweight addition to xubuntu
<knome> one could argue you're not even running xubuntu any more if you install compiz
<knome> i'm not saying that's the case, but installing something in that magnitude to fix one bug is extreme in my opinion
<diogenes_> knome, it takes 1% cpu and it doesn't break the xfce philosophy
<knome> obviously if the screen tearing is annoying you very much and you don't care about running compiz, then it might be sensible
<diogenes_> knome, there's always a double edge sword, sometimes these minor things can keep one using a specific distro, if for example one's xubuntu experience grows immensely with compiz and, othewise he will give up on xubuntu, then why not use compiz?
<knome> i just said it might be sensible for somebody, but i would personally consider it a bit extreme
#xubuntu 2017-05-30
<donofrio> so what is up, my xfce start menu will not line up on the left side like it does on the right side... https://apaste.info/1bnp it looks like https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNmKFZImqCgG0HkEuprw this is an imac with external monitor on the left, spanning display
<donofrio> so now that I switched from unity to xfce my volume control knob on the keyboard doesn't work, how do I resolve?
<khampf> I am tempted to use btrfs instead of ext4 on a Xubuntu 16.04 LTS installation, any advice against this?
<khampf> (snapshots would be a useful feature)
<pleia2> I'd say just take the standard btrfs precautions, only use what they've confirmed as stable
<khampf> pleia2: tnx
<khampf> yeah I remember trying out multiple disks a couple of years ago and raid and that broke quite quick and more or less made me look into ZFS for storage
<khampf> But on a single disk desktop I thought it might be great
<bonsaitree> I still can't fix the Wi-Fi connection drops on 17.04. Anyone experienced something similar?
<likemindead> Hardware?
<bonsaitree> likemindead, Intel PRO Wireless 6200-N
<bonsaitree> Have tried this: https://superuser.com/questions/1153203/ubuntu-17-04-systemd-resolved-dns-lookups-randomly-fail/1200745#1200745
<bonsaitree> And this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2361791
<bonsaitree> Without success
<bonsaitree> Maybe i should try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/529347/how-do-i-keep-my-wifi-from-dropping-out
<davlefou> Hi, i have an autologin and i want to automont all usb driver connected, how i do?
<diogenes_> davlefou, what?
<davlefou> diogenes_, When my autologin session launch, i would like to mount automatiquely the usb already connected.
<diogenes_> davlefou, usb pendrive?
<davlefou> yes
<diogenes_> go to settings > File Manager > Advanced > enable volume management
<diogenes_> then go to Removable Drives and Media (also in settings)
<JJtheCan> I am looking for a driver for the 'scanner portion' of my MP210 Canon printer
<JJtheCan> is there a driver resource website? I am unable to find using the standard 'searches'
<genii> JJtheCan: Have you tried the method at http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/08/14/canon-printer-driver-scangear-mp-ubuntu-16-04/ ?
<JJtheCan> I have not, I will go there now
<JJtheCan> quit
#xubuntu 2017-05-31
<ondondil> Hello
<diogenes_> hi
<ondondil> I'm planning to build a PC with Ryzen 1600, MSI Tomahawk AM4 and Radeon RX 460. Do you think that's gonna work on Xubuntu 16.04 with 4.10 kernel or Xubuntu 17.04?
<ondondil> I've read some reviews and CPU seems to work fine with linux but I'm worried that GPU could not work out of the box because Ryzen doesn't come with integrated GPU
<JMP-BRIX> is there a default java viewer that comes with xubuntu 16.04 or can someone recommend the correct package
<JMP-BRIX> ah nvm. spoke to soon, think i've found it :)
<tim> Hi. I'm using UbuntuStudio and am having problems getting Flash browser plugin to work after checking web for various solutions.
<tim> I'm using Ubuntu Studio.
<Pici> tim: You'd have better luck asking in either #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu
<tim> OK. Thanks.
<likemindead> Running 16.04.2 LTS on my trusty (11-year-old) Lenovo laptop. Any benefit in upgrading to 17.04? Faster? Smoother?
<likemindead> No opinions?
#xubuntu 2017-06-01
<nailyk> hi. I have a 'big' problem with my fresh xubuntu install. I use it at work in a domain network, and lan keeps 'flapping'.
<nailyk> Some times it seems the network stack stop to work (the card doesnt get down) for like 10 secs then everything works again.
<nailyk> syslog show nothing related. The 'breaking' time seems to be constant. But happens 'randomly'.
<nailyk> Can you please help me to debug this? I have no idea where to look at. Could echo 8 8 8 8 > /proc/kernel/printk be useful?
<SeTunTun> hello. I use xubuntu 16.04 and I have a problem with firefox and chromium
<SeTunTun> they crash eveytime i open them since some weeks ago. i have no way to visit a web
<nailyk> launch them from a terminal console. You may have some useful debugging info into.
<SeTunTun> WaitForContinueSignal waiting for continue signal...
<nailyk> my problem seems to be related to my cifs/smb shares. At least they are really badly impacted.
<ddaughtrey1> Can someone pm me to answer questions about OpenVPN?
<bazhang> ddaughtrey1, ask here, if someone knows, they will answer
#xubuntu 2017-06-02
<xubuntu56d> hi. i have just installed ubuntu 15.04. I have an Asrock h82 pro btc motherboard and a sapphire radeon vapor x R7 370 video card
<xubuntu56d> the linux does not recognize the card
<xubuntu56d> i followed the instruction on sites to install the drivers but i do not get the same results as what others are getting
<xubuntu56d> all i get is "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<bazhang> xubuntu56d, for drivers, did you mean the fglrx from the amd site
<xubuntu56d> yes
<bazhang> xubuntu56d, first off, 15.04 is long end of life, upgrade to a supported version
<bazhang> second xubuntu56d fglrx is not going to be around for that card
<xubuntu56d> yes.  i noticed wheni installed it a dialog indicates that and asks me to upgrade
<xubuntu56d> i select the upgrade and it fails
<xubuntu56d> how do i upgrade my current version?
<bazhang> xubuntu56d, stick with the radeon driver
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | xubuntu56d
<ubottu> xubuntu56d: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> see the last link there xubuntu56d
<xubuntu56d> cool.  thanks.  let me try this first
<xubuntu56d> my apologies as i am fairly new with this
<bazhang> did you want to inplace upgrade over the net, or fresh install, keeping /home
<xubuntu56d> i am thinking of upgrading over the net
<xubuntu56d> i am not sure what the code name is for 15.04
<xubuntu56d> i am reading the information from the link now
<bazhang> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<bazhang> vivid
<bazhang> 16.04 is the latest long term support, and the freshest shorter term is 17.04
<bazhang> year/month
<xubuntu56d> ok. i am seeing how i can upgrade.  i am looking at completely wiping my current install and replacing it
<xubuntu56d> i am hoping the upgrade software will guide me through this
<bazhang> the installer should give the option at keep ing /home intact
<xubuntu37i> hi
 * markwalt yawns hello
<necrophcodr> I have this issue, where I cannot connect to a server using SFTP with Thunar
<necrophcodr> I've got a Port option for everything, in my .ssh/config file.
<necrophcodr> For this specific server though, I want to connect using a different port, when using Thunar.
<necrophcodr> Is this doable?
<necrophcodr> I already tried connecting using gigolo, and using sftp://root@hostname:port/home/user/
<necrophcodr> It works if I use `ssh -p port -l root hostname`
<necrophcodr> But that's not what I want to do
<knome> necrophcodr, does the .ssh/config file have the correct permissions?
<necrophcodr> knome, Yes. The problem is that when I use `sftp://root@hostname:port` it'll still use the port configured in my .ssh/config file.
<knome> then i'm not sure that's read from an sftp command..
<knome> or do you mean it's overwriting your settings on the command line?
<necrophcodr> knome, i mean when i open thunar, and type "sftp://root@hostname:port", i'd like it to connect like that
<necrophcodr> but it connects using the port specified in .ssh/config instead :(
<necrophcodr> is there a different way?
#xubuntu 2017-06-03
<pragomer> hi. is there a good kind of "icon only taskbar" for xfce? read something about dockbarx plugin? but its not in the official repo. is there something similar or better?
<krytarik> !info plank
<ubottu> plank (source: plank): Elegant, simple, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.3-2 (zesty), package size 85 kB, installed size 398 kB
<pragomer> just having a look at plank
<pragomer> has it a graphical settings?
<krytarik> Yes.
<pragomer> hm.. cant find that
<craigbass76> I'm running Xub on a chrome book, and apparently it's a real pared down version. I just installed CUPS, messed the username and pass up in a web browser (localhost:631) and there's nothing in my menu to configure printers. Is there a second app I need for GUI printer setup?
<thunder011> hi
<knome> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<thunder011> why books and magazines section in ubuntu software is empty??????????????????
<diogenes_> it's deprecated to my mind
<thunder011> humm ?
<diogenes_> ubuntu stopped support for old software center
<diogenes_> now they're doing a fork of gnome software center
<thunder011> okay gnome software center where can i download it?
<diogenes_> no clue I don't use either of those, try synaptic package manager
<diogenes_> synaptic is way much better
<thunder011> i tried synaptic manager but i dont know how to use it
<diogenes_> just type in the search bar whaever you need
<thunder011> and how can i install software with it
<diogenes_> you right click on the package you need and chose select for installation
<diogenes_> then you find button apply changes
<thunder011> okay , thanks and can i download books from synaptic manager ?
<knome> i don't think there are many books or magazines on the repositories
<thunder011> :):):)
<diogenes_> thunder011, try this in terminal:
<diogenes_> sudo apt purge gnome-software ubuntu-software
<diogenes_> sudo apt autoremove
<diogenes_> sudo apt install gnome-software ubuntu-software
<diogenes_> and see what you get
<thunder011> okay
<thunder011> thanks,its working
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> yw
<thunder011> gnome software center is downloded but when i try to open it its not opening , i also reinstalled it but still its not working
<diogenes_> try reboot pc
<thunder011> okay let me try
<thunder011> nope still its not working
<diogenes_> thunder011, wgat exactly doesn't work?
<thunder011> wgat ????
<thunder011> mins
<diogenes_> what*
<thunder011> when i try to open it nothing happens
<diogenes_> you said everything was working
<diogenes_> so what's now?
<thunder011> i mean gnome software was downloded
<thunder011> downloading procees is working
<diogenes_> thunder011, run in terminal: ls /usr/bin | grep "gnome"
<diogenes_> and tell me what you get
<thunder011> gnome-calculator
<thunder011> gnome-character-map
<thunder011> gnome-exe-thumbnailer
<thunder011> gnome-help
<thunder011> gnome-keyring
<thunder011> gnome-keyring-3
<thunder011> gnome-keyring-daemon
<diogenes_> thunder011, copy everything you get there and paste to: www.dpaste.com and then share the link here
<thunder011> http://dpaste.com/1XGCT9J
<diogenes_> now run in terminal: gksu gnome-software
<thunder011> yeah yeah yeah now its working
<diogenes_> lol
<thunder011> thanks
<diogenes_> are you sure?
<thunder011> yeah
<diogenes_> now you can make a shortcut of it
<thunder011> :-[:-[
<thunder011> shotcut   how???
<diogenes_> create a new document on desktop called: Software.desktop
<thunder011> okay
<diogenes_> right click on that document and open it with a text editor
<thunder011> thanks for the help
<thunder011> and next ???
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> copy-paste: http://dpaste.com/112AA1F
<diogenes_> tell me when you done
<thunder011> i am getting error ""Failed to parse the desktop file: Key file contains line 'Desktop Entry]' which is not a key-value pair, group, or comment""
<diogenes_> it should be [Desktop Entry]
<thunder011> yeah i forgate breackates
<thunder011> but now its fixed and working
<thunder011> shotcurt is created
<thunder011> thanks again
<diogenes_> no way, magic
<thunder011> and sorry for my worst english
<diogenes_> btw you can add whatever icon you want
<thunder011> yeah
#xubuntu 2017-06-04
<Delvien> Does anyone know if there is a way i can run the "display selection" (comes up when you plug in a new monitor) via command line, or run cmd ? Heres a screenshot of it. http://i.imgur.com/lXFG9Ad.png
<krytarik> Delvien: "xfce4-display-settings -m"
<Delvien> krytarik: fantastic, thank you
<krytarik> Sure.
<xubuntu37i> fuck you
<xubuntu37i> hey???
<xubuntu37i> suck my precious dick you suckers
<malo> oh
<malomalomalomalo> awo
<knome> ?
<malomalomalomalo> oh,finally
<knome> finally after 6 minutes of waiting? i'm sorry for your suffering. :P
<malomalomalomalo> hahaha
<malomalomalomalo> a
<malomalomalomalo> good tool
<malomalomalomalo> 歐豪yeah
<knome> english only please, and if you have a support question, ask it
<knome> otherwise we have #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<malomalomalomalo> thanks
<rodrigo> Hello. I am having some problems with xubuntu (maybe just xfce, I am not sure what the issue is). After logging in, through lightdm, instead of loading xfce as normal all that appears is a blank blue screen andthe mouse cursor
<rodrigo> I can-t even user ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal. This happens every time I log in.
<diogenes_> is it a fresh install or what?
<rodrigo> What do you mean by fresh install'
<diogenes_> a new install, when did you install xubuntu?
<rodrigo> Some days, maybe a week ago.
<diogenes_> and when did the problem appear:?
<rodrigo> It appeared some days after installing it. But, I was able to goa round the issue by hard resetting (holding the powerbutton) and, in lightdm going to the terminal tying rm /rf ~/.cache/sessions and them it would work; but now, it no longer works.
<diogenes_> if it wasn't from the very beginning but appeared later, it means you have installed something or made a change that broke the login process
<rodrigo> Maybe. What what could it be, any know programs?
<diogenes_> just try to remember what changes you have done before you start facing this issue
<rodrigo> I simply installed some programs, chrome, qbittorrent, grive, gummi, PyCharm, python3.6. I think that's about it.
<diogenes_> was python in repositories or you compiled it?
<rodrigo> It was in the repositories.
<diogenes_> do you have a separate /home folder?
<rodrigo> No, I have just one.
<rodrigo> It is all in the same partition. It is all mostly in the default state.
<diogenes_> then you could try backup all .hiddelfolders and files from /home folder then remove all the configs and reboot, it should recreate the needed configs on startup, if doesn't work then reinstall, that's my opinion
<rodrigo> How would I go about backing up and removing all the configs?
<diogenes_> you can create a folder home.old and copy paste all .folers and .files into that folder
<diogenes_> then remove them from the priginal /home
<diogenes_> then reboot
<diogenes_> original*
<rodrigo> Can I do that from the usb  while "trying xubuntu"? I cannot access the desktop in xubuntu.
<diogenes_> yes you can do from usb live session
<rodrigo> I don't seem to be able to acess the /home folder from the usb live session.
<diogenes_> what does it show?
<rodrigo> The /home folder from the xubuntu installed on my SSD, that is.
<rodrigo> It does not appear in the file manager.
<diogenes_> try looking in gparted
<rodrigo> It does appear in gparted.
<diogenes_> righ click on it and see if there's mount option
<rodrigo> No, it is grayed out.
<diogenes_> that's very strange try running in terminal: lsblk
<rodrigo> I have done that.
<diogenes_> what is the label of your ssd
<rodrigo> sda2
<diogenes_> now run: sudo mkdir /media/newhd
<rodrigo> Have done that,
<diogenes_> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/newhd
<rodrigo> It seems to have worked. let me confirm it.
<diogenes_> thunar /media/newhd
<diogenes_> run that
<rodrigo> Yep. Got the SSD mounted.
<rodrigo> I can now access the home folder.
<diogenes_> cool
<rodrigo> Where am I supposed to create the home.old folder?
<diogenes_> in your /home/username/Documents for example
<rodrigo> I don't have permission to edit anything there.
<diogenes_> REMEMBER! you have to delete only hidden files that start with . (dot)
<diogenes_> if you don't have permissions then run in terminal: gksu thunar /media/newhd
<rodrigo> I don't have gksu installed, and don't seem to be able to isntall it.
<diogenes_> ok then simply sudo thunar
<rodrigo> Yes, that works.
<rodrigo> But, I cannot create folder. Only acess the documents.
<diogenes_> why you can't create the folder?
<rodrigo> I don't know. I can't create anything there. simply copy and open files.
<diogenes_> do you have a free usb drive?
<rodrigo> I only have the one I'm using right now in the to run the usb live media.
<rodrigo> I can upload the files to Google Drive, or something like that.
<diogenes_> close any running terminal and any running thunar
<diogenes_> and try once again in terminal: sudo thunar /media/newhd
<rodrigo> It works! You are a genius!
<diogenes_> lol, I'm far from it
<rodrigo> Now in this home.old folder, I put every .file and .folder.
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> and don't touch folders which have no .(dot) in front
<rodrigo> Are the files in those folders going to be removed?
<diogenes_> in what folders?
<rodrigo> The ones with no dots.
<diogenes_> no theya re not gonna be removed
<rodrigo> Ok. So, now I simply reboot and see if it works, right?
<diogenes_> after you done copying all hidden files and folders you have to delete them from the original /home
<rodrigo> Yes, I've done that.
<diogenes_> ok reboot and have your fingers crossed
<rodrigo> I'll come back if the problem persists. If not, thank you, diogenes.
<dreamon__> Bei mir ist kein Modul geladen um die CPU zu skalieren. → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung/ Kennt sich jemand näher damit aus?
<dreamon__> Hier im Notebook ist ein i7-4500U Intel verbaut.
<krytarik> !de | dreamon
<ubottu> dreamon: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<RoadRunner> Want to update from Xubuntu 14.04 LTS to 16.04.2 LTS but the updater isn't letting me possibly due to problems with some of the installed software. Only a partial update is permited with all the "new" stuff only for 14.04.  How do I go around this?
<StevieW> hi all. i'm looking for a terminal for xubuntu 17.04 which shows the line numbers like at this picture: http://www.unixmen.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/screenshot-2016-04-21_07-17-36.jpg ; can you suggest me one please? =)
<pavlushka> StevieW: that is a VI editor, not terminal :)
<pavlushka> the one with lines
<pavlushka> numbers
<StevieW> pavlushka, i know that many editors have it, but i actually wanted a terminal with this feature. it can be an advantage sometimes
<StevieW> just at the left side of the home tree
<StevieW> not for copying, just showing
<StevieW> (the numbers)
<pavlushka> StevieW: and that one I looks like some media player (terminal mode), the home tree
<StevieW> yep, true =) i meant the right window, i know that this is also an editor. i meant the style of it which i wish for a terminal =)
<pavlushka> StevieW: me too
<StevieW> good luck :)
<pavlushka> StevieW: though you can view text and may pdfs with line numbers in terminal as "cat file.txt -n"
<StevieW> ok, another question. this here is an old version of the rxvt-unicode terminal: https://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/rxvt-unicode.png ; if i install the new version for 17.04 (apt-get install rxvt-unicode) then it looks very different. and unfortunately it doesn't have any options which you could change. But this glowing text color of the old rxvt is AWESOME! Could you please help me to get exactly this color in any terminal where it's
<StevieW> possible? ;-)
<StevieW> thanks pavlushka, i'll notice that
<pavlushka> StevieW: that png file is the original sample of rxvt or your installed rxvt preview?
<StevieW> no, it's an old version of rxvt which i found online. the original which i just tried looks like the mate-terminal with white background.
<pavlushka> StevieW: "the original which i just tried looks like the mate-terminal with white background." after your install?
<StevieW> yes, after my install
 * pavlushka already engaged his installer to install 0ad, some 15 minutes, lol
<pavlushka> StevieW: btw, I see the rxvt (not urxvt) here is actually with barebone look
<pavlushka> StevieW: here https://www.tecmint.com/linux-terminal-emulators/
<StevieW> pavlushka, what is 0ad?
<pavlushka> StevieW: a real-time stratigc game
<StevieW> ok
<pavlushka> StevieW: when I launch rxvt-tabbed, it loads as white background with tab feature
<pavlushka> and there is "rxvt --help"
<pavlushka> StevieW: and for more help, there is #rxvt-unicode :)
<pavlushka> channel
 * pavlushka calling it a session :p
<StevieW> ok pavlushka, thanks a lot =)
#xubuntu 2018-05-28
<RoadRunner> can't get past login in gui; would removing lightdm and installing gdm instead be ok in xubuntu 18.04?
<Unit193> gdm only works for GNOME now, so not really.
<RoadRunner> after installing xscreensaver and rss-glx got a corruption and now can't login in gui (only in tty). Revoved both of the above packages - no diff. Removed accountsservice, removed, purged and reinstalled lightdm, changed lightdm's config yet still can't get past the login in gui. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RnqP2GC4gv/ But not sure if the entry "user-session=xubuntu" is the correct one if I am trying to do a custom login.
<n-iCe> Hello guys
<n-iCe> Been using arch linux with xfce for some days, but always something changes and needs to be fixed.
<n-iCe> I was thinking between lubuntu and xubuntu, have used lubuntu for years, and kinda like it, but I think I like xfce now, looks nicer, is xubuntu using a lot more resouces than lubuntu?
<n-iCe> or I will not be able to see any difference
<n-iCe> sorry
<RoadRunner> fixed problem by reinstalling xubuntu-desktop
<RoadRunner> it also may have been compounded  by login setting in "users and groups" which was set to requiring login whereas the correct setting at time of system install was set up not to require it.
<how2preseed> Hello There
<rgk_> good evening
<rgk_> i have a question if someone may have some insight. I know and have tried the several "solutions" found on the web with no success. Anyway, the OS does not recognize my sound card in that the audio devices default is set to "Dummy" and does not show any driver.  Some insight will be appreciated - thanks in advance ...
<cfhowlett> rgk suggest you ask in #ubuntu for more eyes
<rgk_> thanks i will do that as well
<well_laid_lawn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nova_> I'm on a fresh install of 18.04 coming from 16.04.  I can't get thunar to list devices on the network under "Browse Network" though I have this working on my 16.04 system.  Samba is installed and working, smbtree shows the shares.  Most of what I've found on google suggests installing gvfs-smb package, but it's not in the repo.
<nova_> Does anyone know how to make it work?
<flocculant> nova_: don't use it myself - but have seen issues around the web recently - this might help https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-beaver-samba-shares.html
<nova_> flocculant: thank you I'll give it a shot.
<flocculant> np - hope it helps :)
<nova_> flocculant: no change but thanks for the tip anyway
<nikolam> after installing proprietary "Teamviewer 13" into fresh-updated Xubuntu 18.04, and starting TW, it seems it crashes "Status Notifier Plugin"
<nikolam> Proprieatery Teamviewer 13.1.3026 have a "preview" picture in the corner of it's window, installed form their 64-bit .deb
<nikolam> sending dump that popped up automatically..
<nikolam> (as an internal system error)
<nova_> flocculant: OK that was the problemafterall.  Recent change due to security issues that Thunar hasn't caught up to yet.  Reverting it back to a less secure setting isn't ideal but it'll have to do for now.
<nualias_> Hi my xubuntu 18.04lts is crashing randomly. the reason being nouveau it seems. can someone help me debugging the log and provide some assistance? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FXrKpswbPp/
<well_laid_lawn> I don't see those errors as being noueau related
<nualias_> hm i see. when the error occurs i get thrown back to the login screen preceeded by a black screen where something is said about nouveau but its gone too fast
<nualias_> is there any other error log I can provide?
<well_laid_lawn> the last line suggests a firefox error
<well_laid_lawn> when does the crash occur ?
<nualias_> thats the strange part.
<nualias_> it occurs 100% of all times when I login the first time into my system. and then randomly: noticed it happening when deleting a file, opening the file browser, where it happens prior of the rendering of file icons
<nualias_> and other "random" events
<nualias_> so I'm puzzled as to where to problem lies
<well_laid_lawn> they seem to me to be gtk errors
<well_laid_lawn> can you go to a tty and update the os
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<nualias_> I'm on said system right now.
<nualias_> any specific thing I shall do?
<nualias_> the system is fully updated via update && upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> did you update from an earlier ersion of xubuntu ?
<well_laid_lawn> did you update from an earlier version of xubuntu ?
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<well_laid_lawn> just a guess there
<nualias_> its a fresh install
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> since no one else has been having this issue I suggest it is local to you - I'd recommend a memory check
<well_laid_lawn> !memtest
<thief_and_a_liar> let us go out and kill some children everyone
<nualias_> well_laid_lawn: hm how do i do that
<thief_and_a_liar> let us kill the children in the name of adolf hitler
<well_laid_lawn> there is a program called memtest  - the bot used to hae a response for it
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<thief_and_a_liar> fuck you guys
<well_laid_lawn> I have to head off now - the issue seems to be either with some bad hardware or a corrupted package for some gtk app mabe the xfce panel imo
<thief_and_a_liar> I will just have to kill them all myself
<thief_and_a_liar> and then I mean all children
<thief_and_a_liar> any race
<thief_and_a_liar> https://xhamster.com/videos/chubby-amateur-girlfriend-sucks-and-fucks-at-home-3306574
<brechbohne92> if anyone is interested in xfce themes, I use Arc Theme with Paper Icons, love it https://imgur.com/gallery/hneuWmG
<chaslinux> Was hardinfo ever installed by default in Xubuntu or Ubuntu? I seem to recall seeing it in earlier versions.
<GridCube> i think it's been part of xubuntu for a few releases
<GridCube> not 100% sure as i just upgrade the OS every time
#xubuntu 2018-05-29
<nova_> when browsing the local network with thunar, is there a way to make it automagically use my current user credentials to connect, ie: username/password?
<rauldux> hi there, can some1 pls tell me the recommended way to upgrade from xubuntu 16.04 to 18.04?
<well_laid_lawn> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rauldux> thx. as I understand this, the official way of upgrading is not available until 18.04.1 which will be beginning of August?
<knome> rauldux, that's correct
<rauldux> thx, what a shame. I'm a bit curious
<knome> i mean you *can* do the upgrade before that but unless you have a good reason you normally shouldn't
<rauldux> you right, I won't do that. Don't wana generate myself avoidable work
<knome> the point release isn't that far away anyway :)
<knome> july 26th is the scheduled day for 18.04.1
<rauldux> but anyways is dist-upgrade the right way to do this?
<knome> no, that just updates your packages within the release
<knome> if you want to run the upgrade from the command line, you'd need to use the do-release-upgrade tool
<rauldux> good to know, the name suggest a distro upgrade
<knome> well i guess...
<rauldux> used to do updates with apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<knome> https://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<knome> the first answer explains the difference; dist-upgrade has some "release upgrade" like features
<rauldux> this is useful thank u knome, wan't aware of that
<knome> np
<xubuntu34i> Hello, guys
<xubuntu34i> How are you?
<xubuntu34i> I probably installing xubuntu
<Cantlogin> I need some help. Just did a fresh install of xubuntu core via the minimal iso. Everything went fine, but cannot login with my password when prompted by the xubuntu login screen. I keep receiving "incorrect password" but I know the password and username are correct. How can I get into my desktop?
<krytarik> What about the keyboard layout on the screen?
<Cantlogin> Krytarik: can't select on screen keyboard from panel
<krytarik> Ok, that might have been a little ambiguous, I just mean the one of the normal keyboard. :P  There should be an item on the panel too with which you can choose its layout.
<xubuntu09i> hello
<xubuntu09i> what is the simplest way to change the cpu governor to performance
<brechbohne92> hey :D, I installed on my xubuntu machine the package "gnome" and gnome (wayland) works perfectly, but gnome on xorg will not boot, any ideas?
<lapaga> brechbohne92, I would think if you wanted gnome you would go with regular ubuntu
<brechbohne92> lapaga, the regular ubuntu got some gnome tweaks, which I really dont like
<brechbohne92> lapaga, I like the "stock" gnome, but the ubuntu additions make me crazy
<brechbohne92> and I like to switch between xfce and gnome, just my preference
#xubuntu 2018-05-30
<xubuntu14i> Installing Xubuntu 18.04
<xubuntu14i> Going to check progress.
<rud0lf> !find libpulseaudio-plugin.so
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 225 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libpulseaudio-plugin.so&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<Unit193> !find libpulseaudio-plugin.so
<ubottu> File libpulseaudio-plugin.so found in xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin
<Unit193> rud0lf: Likes me better. :3
<rud0lf> thanks
<rud0lf> why?
<rud0lf> :)
<Unit193> Because the plugin sometimes screws up and one just needs to try that again.  Also note that you can install 'apt-file' and do the same thing.
<Unit193> `apt-file find libpulseaudio-plugin.so`
<rud0lf> i'm planning to alter the plugin a bit
<Unit193> In what way?
<rud0lf> there's a small issue.. when there's local music playing, libpa shows << II >> (previous, pause, next).. but when i listen to online stream, pause is grayed-out, instead of placing stop in place
<rud0lf> i know it's a tiny thing but still
<rud0lf> i'm known of studying new programming language basics just to fix something i don't like :)
<Unit193> bluesabre: ↑ No idea if you care, I don't really know because I don't use it. :3
<xubuntu60i> torb
<nova_> ive enabled the default "homes" sharing in samba, and im trying to connect with thunar, but thunar connects anonymously without prompting me for credentials or using the current user account.  Is there a way to make it use my current user credentials more like windows would?
<Xubunter> Hi! I've recently upgraded to Xubuntu 18.04 and now have two problems. The first one is baloo_file_extractor which takes about a Gbyte of RAM and 5 Gbyte of cache (?) disk space. As far as I understand it's a KDE thing. Is it even useable in xubuntu? What software could have brought it with itself (I haven't installed KDE fully)? Should I just remove it and how to prevent it from returning?
<Xubunter> ok, I see baloo stopped indexing and I removed it.
<Xubunter> The more serious problem is system freezes which happen several times an hour: the cursor works, but all interface elements in all programs don't. Sometimes I can switch between windows, sometimes a freeze is complete and nothing works at all. Another thing is that Xorg has been taking a full processor core (25%) for about  an hour, but now it doesn't (1% or less). It's probably connected?
<Xubunter> I don't have a dedicated video card, the processor is intel core 2 Quad q6600. I tried to use 4.16.12 kernel, but now switched to 4.15.18 and nothing seems changed.
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> hi, anyone help me please? about gconf-editor
<GridCube> !ask | Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu
<ubottu> Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> my gconf-editor have only 2 items
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> theres'nt / desktop gnome interface
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> and I not view icon in application menu in xubuntu
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> excuse my english, I'm italian
<GridCube> Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu: well xubuntu uses xfce, not gnome
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> yes
<GridCube> so why are you expecting it to have a gnome desktop?
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> but, I using this solutions in xubuntu from xubuntu 10.04 to xubuntu 17.10
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> It's only solution to view the icon in all application menu
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> today I've install Xubuntu 18.04
<GridCube> i still don't understand why you need the gnome editor, you should be using the one in xubuntu
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> in xubuntu, at appearance tool, the voice are selected
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> but I don't view the icon... only text
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> is there another way?
<GridCube> i still don't understand what you want to do
<GridCube> so i don't know
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> ok gridcube
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> I try to explain myself :)
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> in xubuntu, i don't view the icon on application menu (ex: libreoffice writer - File menu, Edit menu etc...) there aren't icon, but only text (ex: paste, copy, cut, eccc without icon))
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> in appearance tool of xubuntu, in setting session, there are the possibility of view that icons, but I still do not see them
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> from my first xubuntu (10.04) the only way to view that icon next to the text, was to install gconf-editor and ability two options to desktop settings
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> it worked well until xubuntu 17.10
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> today, i've replaced my hdd and I've istalled xubuntu 18.04
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> I've installed the gconf-editor, but on start it show only 2 voices
<GridCube> Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu: is this a clean install?
<GridCube> if it is i would recommend re-installing
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> I was wondering then, is there any reason why gconf editor only shows some entries? is it possible to view these icons in some other way? thanks for your patience
<GridCube> if not you can change the name of the .config folder in your home directory and restart
<GridCube> all the configuration files should regenerate and you should see a desktop as if it's the first time you log in
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> yes, clean install
<GridCube> and it would populate the starting menu with all the launchers
<Ctrl_Alt_Deliciu> I try ... thank you GridCube... See you soon
<ChunkzZ> does Xubuntu 18 have the "night light" like Ubuntu's 18?
<genii> !info redshift | ChunkzZ
<ubottu> ChunkzZ: redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.11-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 77 kB, installed size 419 kB
<ChunkzZ> genii, what and how do I use it? it's already in Ubuntu's default... not in xubuntu...
<flocculant> ChunkzZ: install it - if you don't see it in Software you can use a terminal to do it with sudo apt install redshift
<ChunkzZ> flocculant, it's installed now but don't know where it's gone/how to use it?
<ChunkzZ> I searched for it, it enables and my screen flickers like it's on/off... lol
<flocculant> no idea - never used it I'm afraid
<genii> You might need redshift-gtk for some GUI to it
<ChunkzZ> genii, my screen's flickering... could it be I'm using xubuntu's gfx driver instead of one from intel?
<genii> ChunkzZ: Sorry, that's above my pat scale
<genii> pat/pay
<flocculant> ChunkzZ: does it carry on flickering - here it does that (Iassume while it sets itself) then stops
<ChunkzZ> it's carrying on flocculant
<flocculant> well it works ok here
<flocculant> have an icon in panel?
<ChunkzZ> the gui just makes my screen flicker
<ChunkzZ> yeah flocculant
<flocculant> no real idea then - sorry - you could try in #ubuntu - more people around
<genii> ChunkzZ: It works for me with Kubuntu 16.04 and the additional graphics drivers installed from the graphics-drivers PPA
<ChunkzZ> flocculant, thanks anyway. genii it's not working here, xubuntu 18.04...
<ChunkzZ> Navigate to Settings --> Screen Display --> Night Light to switch this feature on as shown on the screenshot below.
<ChunkzZ> why isn't that included with xubuntu?
<flocculant> because Xubuntu isn't Gnome
<ChunkzZ> so it's a gnome feature and not just ubuntu?
<flocculant> yea pretty sure
<flocculant> ChunkzZ: have a look at https://itsfoss.com/night-shift-flux-ubuntu-linux/ - might help you
<ChunkzZ> seen that already but thanks :)
<Gr1nch> hello guys
<Gr1nch> I need some support here... to a simple task...
<Gr1nch> Upgrade an Xubuntu instalation from:
<Gr1nch> 17.04 CODENAME=zesty "Ubuntu 17.04"
<Gr1nch> to the most recent.
<knome> !eol | Gr1nch
<ubottu> Gr1nch: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Gr1nch> as far I understood I need first to setup the /etc/source.list and put the correct repositories
<knome> obviously, take backups before upgrading..
<Gr1nch> oh thanks I will check this link
<xubuntu81i> hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu81i> kto govorit po russki
<knome> !ru | xubuntu81i
<ubottu> xubuntu81i: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
#xubuntu 2018-05-31
<ssarah_> Hi. On xubuntu 18. Just installed eclipse from apt. Doesn't start. Anyone else experiencing the same?
<nikolam> Anyone knows how I can make lightdm appear at the same resolution as with log in and use, if screen is locked - lightdm is displayed in very low resolution when entering password after screenlock , instead
<nikolam> I solved it by installing xscreensaver and setting it to spare monitor from working by turning off power if not used.
<pmjdebru1jn> that's quite strange
<pmjdebru1jn> light-locker does change vt
<pmjdebru1jn> which graphics card do you have?
<pmjdebru1jn> have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if anything pops up?
<nikolam> nvidia 9800gt
<pmjdebru1jn> heh
<pmjdebru1jn> presumably you're using the nvidia binary blob driver?
<nikolam> pmjdebru1jn, yes 340 from Ubuntu repo
<nikolam> using xscreensaver made it behave
<nikolam> I just can't get OpenCL to work
<pmjdebru1jn> no xscreensaver didn't make it behave at all
<pmjdebru1jn> xscreensaver doesn't do the same thing
<pmjdebru1jn> therefore you don't see the issue
<nikolam> ok
<pmjdebru1jn> the nvidia blob driver probably doesn't handle the console switch properly
<pmjdebru1jn> presumably because it has no drm counterpart
<pmjdebru1jn> though i'm not an expert
<pmjdebru1jn> but it's probably nvidia fault
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/884faf52f68e
<pmjdebru1jn> yeah sorry I'm not spending my time on nVidia mess :)
<pmjdebru1jn> don't have much time to begin with
<pmjdebru1jn> at least you have a pointer now :)
<pmjdebru1jn> but again, I'm hardly an expert
<nikolam> Would try Nvida driver form nvidia site, because I don't see OpenCL is working
<pmjdebru1jn> generally I wouldn't recommend it
<pmjdebru1jn> the packages are there for a reason
<nikolam> i'll keep using xscreensaver
<nikolam> ok
<pmjdebru1jn> nikolam: stick around, maybe someone else can be more helpful
<nikolam> No idea how to make OpenCL working. Researching
<xubuntu51d> i can't apt-get update it's stuck at 0%
<Javabean> i can't help, but i know that they would need to know what server is in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<xubuntu51d> ###### Ubuntu Main Repos deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main  deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main   ###### Ubuntu Update Repos deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-security main  deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates main  deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-security main  deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates main
<nikolam> I have set to download form "Main server in software-properties-gtk, it helps with problematic mirrors. Even better is to put bug report on your mirror maybe
<nikolam> it's archive.ubuntu.com after setting to Main server
<james1138> Can I ask a question about Pidgin and Ubuntu here or is there a channel for Pidgin?
<pmjdebru1jn> james1138: you can ask questions about applications, though the knowledge level for any particular application here may very well be lower than any application specific channel
<pmjdebru1jn> james1138: what support oppertunities there are for any particular you, you'd need to check their particular websites
<james1138> I only found a german IRC for Pidgin. I upgrade to Xubuntu 18.04 and Pidgin will not launch. Has anyone got Pidgin installed and running on 18.04?
<pmjdebru1jn> james1138: what do you see when you start pidgin from a console
<pmjdebru1jn> does it segfault? do you see any error
<pmjdebru1jn> does mv ~/.purple ~/.purple.old allow pidgin to start again?
<james1138> sorry for the delay. nothing happens when I click to startup Pidgin
<james1138> Using PSI+ in the meantime but in the past used Pidgin also for messaging Facebook friends.
<pmjdebru1jn> james1138: you didn't answer any of my questions
<james1138> Sorry. Last night fed up and removed pidgin from system.
<pmjdebru1jn> james1138: what is your purpose of being here then?
<pmjdebru1jn> gave you me the impression you wanted to troubleshoot the issue?
<james1138> I started Xubunu less than a month ago and shall need insight from time to time.
<Schtern> i need some fast help
<Schtern> I installed 18.04 LTS and my mistake formatted /home
<Schtern> i of course intended to keep it, just make a clean install
<Schtern> since only the ext4 headers have been written and I havent written anything else, I should be able to restore it as it was
#xubuntu 2018-06-01
<xubuntu02d> Is this where one can go to get some help?
<flocculant> if people are able to they will
<Javabean> yes, but you need to tell the room what the p...
<Unit193> Toodles.
<flocculant> hah
<Unit193> flocculant: Hey, so every so often the display kind of "breaks", gives diagonal lines across and one can't ssh in. Plz2fix?
<Javabean> when was the last time you dusted/cleaned your pc, changed the thermal paste, etc?
<Unit193> Thermal paste not too recently, but dusted it out just yesterday.
<Unit193> I would think if it were the CPU it'd fully power off, and if the graphics card one would be able to ssh in.
<Javabean> odd, last time i had that almost same issue was when my chipset was overheating on my old system
<Unit193> Given what's happening at the top of the screen, I'm presuming the graphics card is going out.
 * flocculant has random window disturbances too - rolling window up and down seems to clean it - just like an etch-a-sketch does
<Unit193> Pahah> :D
<flocculant> which would be funny if I weren't serious @D
<Unit193> Crap, I unplugged the wrong cable.
<Javabean> i don't know, unfortunately my only reference for such behaviour was when the chipset was overheating on my old system, finding that out was annoying
<Unit193> Javabean: Yes, it might very well be.. :/
<Javabean> but i learned valuable things going through all that... be prepared to "bench test" any electronic device that suddenly start exhibiting random "crashes", pci-e slot clips don't hold a video card in place when its "dangling", and ir thermometers are priceless
<Unit193> I have a Radeon HD 4650 sitting around, don't have DVI but grab a converter and might just help. :3
<nikolam> I have xfce4-clipman installed But aether I don't see it or it is not on the "Add new items" list for Xfce panel
<nikolam> can someone install xfce4-clipman and try to add it on the panel?
<diogenes_> nikolam, clipman works fine here
<nikolam> diogenes_, is it on your rightclick>Add New items.. list?
<nikolam> i don't see it here..
<diogenes_> nikolam, yes, did you intall both clipman and xfce4-plugin-clipman?
<nikolam> no, xfce4-clipman-plugin wasn't installed. that was a problem.
<diogenes_> ok
<xubuntu27d> Hello, how to delete the newest version of the kernel? I ask that because my laptop won't start up with it. My system: Zenbook laptop, OS Xubuntu 16.04, 64-bits.
<xubuntu27d> My question implies in fact: how to take out the newest kernel out of the Grub, with the result, that I can start with the last one before? The laptop does start up with that somewhat older kernel.
<diogenes_> xubuntu27d, try grub-customizer
<akxwi-dave> i would agree with diogenes_  grub customizer is great
<xubuntu27d> ... but how to get that? I don't find it in the software.
<diogenes_> xubuntu27d, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/install-grub-customizer-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
<xubuntu27d> Diogenes, thank you very much, it works !!
<xubuntu27d> Problem solved !
<jalt> Hi, is there any way to make Thunar show sizes in bytes when you select some files, right click -> Properties? Currently (Xubuntu 16.04.4 amd64) it shows only rounded SI or IEC units (example, 4.7GB or 4.3GiB). https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/hidden-settings didn't seem to contain anything appropriate.
#xubuntu 2018-06-02
<jonpc> hello all i was hoping someone might be able to help me get two misbehaving usb ports working or at least diagnose what the issue is-it all started when i used a program on windows to use ps3 controller ith os now iuse only linux no dual boot but usb still wont work (only two of 10 ports dont work
<pmjdebru1jn> when I replace ristretto with eye-of-mate, image files are opened with GIMP by default instead
<pmjdebru1jn> where are these associations kept, systemwide?
<pmjdebru1jn> I'm aware of ~/.config/mimeapps
<diogenes_> pmjdebru1jn, why don't you just right click on the image and > properties > open with
<pmjdebru1jn> diogenes_: I'm looking for a structural fix to integrate onto a livecd
<diogenes_> ok the ~/.config/mimeapps might be the right place
<pmjdebru1jn> any clue where the defaults come from?
<diogenes_> pmjdebru1jn, i never research that but it might be in /etc
<RoadRunner|2> can't write to floppy.  help?
<kua> Hey does anyone know if this laptop can run Xubuntu? http://a.co/1LdN5Mc
#xubuntu 2018-06-03
<RoadRunner|2> Why is floppy drive mounted read only and how to change it?
<krytarik> Are you sure it's mounted read-only, rather than just being the set permissions?
<RoadRunner|2> krytarik: ls -al /media/floppy0  yields: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CbKYMYjSSS/
<krytarik> But that doesn't tell about the mount status - "mount" would.
<RoadRunner|2> what command should I use then to id the problem?
<RoadRunner|2> the full syntax...
<krytarik> Literally just that.
<RoadRunner|2>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qzkYzfcW7z/
<krytarik> "/dev/fd0 on /media/floppy0 type vfat (rw,..."
<RoadRunner|2> does that like look correct to you?
<RoadRunner|2> *line
<RoadRunner|2> I mean, I am no expert...
<krytarik> RoadRunner|2: https://serverfault.com/questions/43634/how-to-mount-external-vfat-drive-as-user , https://askubuntu.com/questions/429848/dmask-and-fmask-mount-options
<RoadRunner|2> re 1st link - my floppy is not an external drive
<RoadRunner|2> also, re line 36 in my paste: I did see vfat (rw... but I also saw "errors=remount-ro" towards the end of it... so maybe some error somewhere triggers mounting as read only
<RoadRunner|2> maybe I should check the boot log to look for errors on mounting the floppy drive?
<RoadRunner|2> also, perhaps I should mention that I am getting the same problem on two diff comps (with internal floppy drives) one running 16.04 and the other 18.04
<RoadRunner|2> krytarik: did that help?
<krytarik> Well, the one time I actually had a partition remounted read-only myself, I just checked '/var/log/syslog' - but this might work too: https://serverfault.com/questions/193971/determine-if-filesystem-or-partition-is-mounted-ro-or-rw-via-bash-script
<RoadRunner|2> do you deal with floppy drives?
<krytarik> The type of device doesn't really matter here.
<RoadRunner|2> is there a way to have the comp search through syslog ('cause its long)?
<RoadRunner|2> did it the slow way and yes, there are issues with floppy in the syslog
<RoadRunner|2> am wondering how much of it to paste...
<RoadRunner|2> here's some of it, but this seems to repeat over and over: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/khrZjq74sP/
<RoadRunner|2> krytarik: can you make sense of this?
<krytarik> Yes, as far as I would ask you - did you rip out the disk during an operation?
<RoadRunner|2> not to my knowledge (unless the operation was in a looong death loop...)
<RoadRunner|2> but certainly I could not have done it over and over again, yet that's what's happening in the log
<RoadRunner|2> and how would you comment on this happening on two diff comps?
<RoadRunner|2> also, one of them is a dual boot: xub 16.04/WinXP and there are no issues under win...
<krytarik> Well, I'd try to mount it properly first - and then see if the issue persists.
<RoadRunner|2> mount it properly...?  shouldn't the device mount itself properly on boot?
<RoadRunner|2> if there is a way to help it mount itself properly, please tell me
<krytarik> Yes, I did that above already.
<RoadRunner|2> perhaps I misunderstood, but I thought your last link was meant to determine IF it is mounted properly?
<RoadRunner|2> krytarik: regarding if floppy is mounted ro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hVJptYjyj6/
<RoadRunner|2> that's a paste of: grep "\sro[\s,]" /proc/mounts
<RoadRunner|2> can the first line of the paste be describing the floppy?
<krytarik> Well, I looked at it - and nothing relates to the floppy drive.
<RoadRunner|2> nosuid,nodev are the only similarities I saw
<RoadRunner|2> should I try to figure out dmask/fmask next and do you feel the external drive link can still be relavant to me?
<jonpc> hi there all-can anyone explain how i can extract bios files (exe self extracting batch file) and update my bios from linux (Qflash+GA870-UD3 v3.0 board and bios version)
<jonpc> tried unrar but version outputs error and wont extract
<nova> In Thunar, when I click on "Browse Network" I see a folder called "Windows Network".  I also links to all the shares in the same level or hierarchy (network:///) When I browse into "Windows Network" I first get a list of workgroups (smb:///), then a list of servers, then a list of shares, as one would expect. My question is, what causes or provides the server links that are listed under "network:///".  I'm just curious as to
<nova> why they are there.
<nova> jonpc: do they offer any alternative downloads for the bios?  a zip file or a .bio file?
<jonpc> No sadly only windows self extracting exe is offered the file name is as follows - mb_bios_ga-870a-ud3_v.3.x_fd.exe
<jonpc> looks at this stage like ill have to spin up a windows vm extact the files i need onto external then copy to usb and try to flash lmfao
<jonpc> or install windows on a old hard drive just to update bios then switch back to linux
<jonpc> please someone save me from blasted windows
<nova> jon i just downloaded the latest bios (the beta) as exe and right clicked on it in thunar and selected "open with engrampa archive manager" then i extracted it successfully
<jonpc> ooh baby you magic gonna give it a shots thanks alot
<nova> jonpc: mb_bios_ga-870a-ud3_v.3.x_fef.exe
<nova> thats the specific file i got and tested
<jonpc> strange deadlink
<nova> you want to use the one below beta though?
<nova> FD?
<nova> the beta is FEf
<nova> also i used the link for America
<nova> If your EFI/BIOS allows you to flash from within the bios, like a bios recovery option where you just feed it the file, then it should be easy.
<nova> if you have to use a dos flash utility then youll need to create a bootable dos usb stick
<jonpc> any suggetions re dos utillity
<nova> rufus i think should do it easily
<nova> wait..my bad..thats a windows program..lol
<nova> there should be some guides out there on how to do this manually with linux
<jonpc> none found work so far
<nova> as far as making a bootable usb drive?
<nova> this page shows a way to do it with ubuntu https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Creating_a_Bootable_DOS_USB_Stick#OS-independent_Alternative
<nova> not that i have tested that method
<nova> oh i think qflash is the BIOS recovery method I was referring to.
<nova> put the extracted bios file on a usb stick, reboot and press the option for qflash
<nova> you should be able to browse to the usb stick, select the file, then hopefully not brick your pc
<jonpc> lol i got to the point of extracting the exe and now have three files (self extracting batch file that i need extracted but cannot extract
<jonpc> i wont brick i have backup of bios
<nova> so you extracted the three files?
<jonpc> on hdd and motherboard flash memory (dual bios)
<jonpc> but still stuck
<jonpc> cuz of the dam batch file
<nova> you dont need the bat file or exe
<nova> the third file is the actual bios
<nova> 870AUD33.FD
<nova> if you are using mb_bios_ga-870a-ud3_v.3.x_fd.exe
<nova> extract it to the root folder of a usb stick
<nova> then us q flash
<nova> https://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/121/tech_qflash.htm
<nova> this methos won't require the exe or the bat file
<nova> method*
<jonpc> will post img for you in a sec cant do anything with these three file from qflash as it needs to be extracted under windows just a tick
<jonpc> https://imgur.com/a/mcTi3s8
<nova> click on 870AUD33.FD, the click extract, point it to a USB flash drive
<nova> you need only that file
<nova> then you reboot and ... "you can access Q-Flash by either pressing <End> key during the POST or pressing the <F8> key in BIOS setup menu."
<nova> q flash will let you select that BIOS file you put on the USB flah drive
<jonpc> ill giv it a shot but last time around no files where found on the fat32 formatted usb with those files on the root of drive
<jonpc> speak soon thanks for your help
<nova> oh youve done this all already?
<jonpc> no joy with those file on the root of the usb
<jonpc> will check permissions chmod 777 i guess
<jonpc> what you think
<jonpc> https://imgur.com/a/dpKRWAB
<jonpc> all looks fine there dont you think
<nova> im not sure why they woudnt be visible
<nova> theres jsut on fat32 partition on it?
<nova> one*
<jonpc> im sorry are you asking me (dont really understand what you are asking please elabourate)
<nova> the qflash utility can only see files on a fat32 partition
<jonpc> thats how i have partitioned the usb
<jonpc> msdos and fat32
<jonpc> using GParted
<nova> perhaps you can reformat the flash drive as fat32 just to make sure its fat32 and clean
<jonpc> clean how via terminal
<jonpc> i know which sdx it is just need the command
<jonpc> or do you mean format it again for good measure and clean it in the process of doing so
<nova> https://askubuntu.com/questions/22381/how-to-format-a-usb-flash-drive?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<nova> yes i was thinking for good measue but it sounds like you have done that already
<jonpc> try once more
<jonpc> never hurt
<nova> you booted and pressed end or f9 to get into the qflash utility sucessfully?
<nova> but qflash sees nothing on the flash drive?
<nova> if you are using a usb3.0 port, do you have a 2.0 available to try?
<flocculant> probably nothing - but the instructions from the site linked above state copying the update file - no mention of the autoexec.bat - the qflash utility is expecting one file only ... never used it so don't know if it shows a list to pick from nomrally
<nova> yes you only need the one bios file to use the q-flah method
<nova> you will not use the bat file or the exe
<jonpc> im gonna take the file over to win pc see if it will extract files i can use
<nova> so its not necessary to put them on the flash drive
<nova> you dont need the bat file at all
<flocculant> maybe try just having that on there then
<jonpc> which file of the three do you want me to put on the usb
<nova> the exe and bat file or for "plan b" which would be to actually boot from a dos usb drive
<nova> but i suggest using the q-flash method
<jonpc> gna qflash first
<flocculant> jonpc: I assume the .FD file only
<jonpc> lol
<nova> yes thats the bios itself
<jonpc> often speak b4 engaging brain
<jonpc> brb peeples
<jonpc> thanks
<nova> ok gl
<nova> this probably isn't technically a xubuntu support issue, but who wants to hear that
<nova> as long as it's how to not use windows right?
<jonpc> no luck this is so wierd
<nova> you pressed end or f9 and qflash opened but you were unable to find the file on the flash drive again?
<jonpc> qflash accessed no drama but no matter which port the usb is connected to no file are found
<jonpc> *files
<nova> interesting
<nova> it shows the usb device, but no files on it?
<jonpc> format correct partition table correct im stumped
<jonpc> usb not picked up at all
<nova> oh..it should give you a list of your choices, like the usb drive, floppy (lol), etc
<jonpc> ports working when booted up
<jonpc> not from q flash no choice empty field re drives
<nova> perhaps plan be would be the way to go at this point
<nova> plan B
<jonpc> so bios on a usb then access the files via bios
<nova> make that usb drive actually bootable with freedos and execute the bat file
<jonpc> but bios isnt installed on my pc period would free dos have it boot bios live
<nova> you would make a usb thumb drive bootable, then add the three extracted files to its root
<nova> you would boot into your bios, change the bios boot order to allow the usb drive to boot before and other drives, then reboot from the usb thumb drive
<nova> you would then run the .bat file from the command prompt
<nova> you may also see an option for "Boot Menu" during post that you can use to easily boot from the usb drive
<nova> (but it would still need to be an actual bootable drive)
<jonpc> cools
<jonpc> :) thanks
<nova> if you dont have access to a windows machine to use Rufus, then perhaps "Unetbootin" will work
<nova> https://unetbootin.github.io/
<nova> sounds like it can easily create a bootable usb dos drive
<nova> but its not in the repo
<nova> you would have to add the PPA to your sources
<flocculant> something obviously awry with what you're doing jonpc - I just did it all (without actually doing the flash)
<flocculant> using gparted btw
<jonpc> did you try to find the file from your qflash (on ur usb and did it show up?)
<flocculant> yep - got list of things on the usb including the flash file
<jonpc> i could get all files in the location with correct format and part table but when i boot into qflash cant browse to the files or see any files or drives
<jonpc> cant even see my external or other drives
<flocculant> don't have the backlog handy - why exactly do you need to flash it anyway?
<nova> I forget, did you check to see if you're doing this with a USB 3.0 port?
<nova> https://static.gigabyte.com/Product/2/3753/3883.jpg
<flocculant> I definitely used usb2 here
<nova> one of the sub 2.0 (black) ports might be more reliable for this
<nova> sub = usb..sorry for my typing skills
<nova> also is the capacity of the flash drive over 32gb?  There could possibly be an issue there
<nova> you might try using gparted to make a partition less than 32GB, then format it as fat32
<nova> flocculant: your advice lastweek helped me alot with samba
<nova> flocculant: thank you
<littlejohnny> Hi, anyone here using Dolphin file manager on Xubuntu? after i install it, i cannot see the copy progress dialog in dolphin. any idea if it needs an extra dependency?
<nova> in KDE sint the copy progress provided by a notification plugin?
<nova> isn't*
<flocculant> nova: no problem :)
<littlejohnny> i have a feeling its using plasma notification system, however how do other distros use dolphin without a copy progress dialog? im sure its possible without installing the whole plasma desktop
<nova> Flocculant I have another one for you, have you heard anyone complaining about the large pulse audio plugin icon size in the panel?
<nova> Im no sure other distros do use dolphin
<jonpc> thanks both of you got relegated to dishes by a woman scorned going to try what you mentioned (mine is a 32G usb 3.0  so will try the back ports and a diff usb
<nova> yes try one of the black ports, not blue
<flocculant> jonpc: still interested to know why you need to flash the bios?
<littlejohnny> nova, other distros dont use dolphin by default no, but i mean how do other people make it work if they want to use dolphin on xfce4 or xubuntu or any distro without installing plasma
<nova> Dolphin is awesome, dont get me wrong, but I think it's going to be most at home on KDE.  Still there might be a way to make it work properly
<jonpc> i would like to update it my version is dated and would like to see if any improved funtionality gained from update
<flocculant> aah right
<flocculant> well I would suggest forgetting about it unless something is broken ;)
<nova> jonpc, what version do you have?
<nova> they had a list of the changes, however vague
<jonpc> terminal command for output would make that easy
<jonpc> please
<nova> i dont know one for that, but you can usually see you bios version during post or in the bios settings
<nova> then you can check the gigabyte site for the specific changes they have made.
<flocculant> you can find it in dmidecode
<nova> FA = First Release
<flocculant> nova: yea I've seen a few things about that icon - let me think, cos mine is fine
<nova> FC =     3TB+ HDD support    Support Turbo XHD function
<jonpc> FA is my version
<nova> FD = Update Hybrid EFI version
<jonpc> nyeeeeeeeeeeeees thats what i want
<nova> Turbo XHD sounds to me like a fancy name for RAID 0
<jonpc> lmao
<nova> "GIGABYTE Turbo XHD provides a quick and easy way to boost your hard drive performance by automatically detecting 2 new SATA3 HDDs and enabling users to effortlessly set up a RAID 0 configuration via an easy to use utility. RAID 0 boosts HDD performance by up to 4X"
<flocculant> nova: your using what icon theme?
<nova> flocculant, I have made a frankenstein icon set out of Moka and elementary i believe
<nova> moka is in the repo
<nova> I think I have checked other icon sets though, let me try again
<littlejohnny> flocculant, found the solution, i installed dolphin4 and the dialog progress showed up
<nova> oh did you have some old dolphin or something?
<littlejohnny> no i had just originally installed dolphin, but then i saw dolphin4 package instead. is 'dolphin' an older version from 'dolphin4'  ?
<nova> flocculant, my icon remains large with every icon set i have installed including adwaita, elementary, gnome, etc
<nova> so do you have both dolphin packages now?
<nova> th descriptions are different
<nova> dolphin4 = Dolphin file browser, this kdelibs4 build is mainly for use with
<nova> Konqueror.
<nova> dolphin = Dolphin is the default file manager in the Plasma, intended
<nova> to be both powerful and easy to use.
<nova> last i checked konqueror is a web browser
<littlejohnny> nova, yes ive got both now. because i installed dolphin4 on top of dolphin but i havent tried dolphin4 on its own yet.
<littlejohnny> i wonder if i can do everything i need just with dolphin4
<nova> look at the versions, dolphin is 17.12.3 and dolphin4 is 16.04.3
<littlejohnny> nova, seems like you cant just use dolphin4 without dolphin, so both would have to be installed so that everything works including copy dialog.
<littlejohnny> just tested it
<xubuntu46i> yi
<xubuntu46i> yo
<nova> littlejohnny, dolphin4 might be QT4 and Dolphin is QT5
<littlejohnny> yea..nevertheless it seems like both need to be installed though.
<jonpc> got the bios flashed no brick thanks for telling me you got it to work it was my usb as mentioned used port on front but different usb
<flocculant> nova: not sure tbh
<jonpc> yall are awesome and thank you very much
<flocculant> bluesabre might have an idea
<nova> jonpc good im glad it helped
<jonpc> :)
<flocculant> jonpc: excellent - glad you've not got an expensive brick ;)
<nova> flocculant, part of the reason mine is large might have to do with my panel height setting, around 32-48 i think
<jonpc> me too ha ha but had a bup
<flocculant> nova: oh let me check
<nova> flocculant, but while the other notification are icons cap out at a resonable size the pulse audio panel plugin geep growing
<flocculant> nova: nope - resizes with the others
<nova> keeps*
<nova> flocculant, https://pasteboard.co/Ho9Naje.png
<flocculant> nova: I'm sure we discussed it at some point during 18.04 dev cycle
<flocculant> bluesabre is the one to know I think :p
<nova> flocculant, https://pasteboard.co/Ho9NHZn.png
<nova> flocculant, ok ill keep an eye out for him
<nova> the second image is after i set my panel height to an insane size
<flocculant> https://pasteboard.co/Ho9Owoa.png
<flocculant> though window buttons and others end up too small :p
<flocculant> got to go now - but I think I'll report this somehow - I'd expect icons regardless to look ok always
<nova> flooc ok thanks...i should show my whole panel so you see what im going for...I expected my audio control icon size to match that of the notification icons
<nova> https://pasteboard.co/Ho9PEND.png
<flocculant> yea I know the issue - it's wider than that though imo
<flocculant> if I see you in channel when I report it - you can confirm it
<nova> ok
<jonpc> hi peeples trying to get fightcade installed this is what i get when i try to install from terminal please assist if you can not a windows fan
<jonpc> https://imgur.com/vHu35ow
<jonpc> dont know how to specify installation candidate or what is meant my sip thing
<Andrio> sudo apt install wine-stable
<Andrio> ?
<jonpc> okay so i ran just that command installed wine as far as i know ran the fightcade command(s) and same output
<jonpc> went through the whole install and percentage thing for the wine install
<jonpc> but fightcade commands sudo or not ./ not working without errors
<jonpc> happy to paste a command to show you what ive done (tell me what you want from terminal
<jonpc> please help me solve this thing
<corey__> hi, how would i make a program run with root privs at startup? xubuntu 18.04, no more gksu so im stumped lol
<diogenes_> corey__, first instead of gksu you use pkexec
<diogenes_> second if you wanna run a program as root at startup, you need to modify sudoers
<corey__> corey ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /path/to/file
<corey__> something like this?
<diogenes_> better make a script with the command you need then add this to the sudoers: ALL    ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /path/to/script.sh
<diogenes_> and you run your script with sudo /path/to/script
<Spitzname1> hello can you help me. How can I disable bluetooth by default?
<diogenes_> Spitzname1, ?
<Spitzname1> When I boot the pc bluetooth is turned on by default.
<Spitzname1> How can I change that
<diogenes_> it depends on your hardware and bios, it's usually a combo setup wifi+bluetooth, you can look in bios to for an option to separate bt and wifi not to be started at the same time by pushing one button, another think you could try is to disable bluetooth from session and startup
<Spitzname1> diogenes_: I want to be able to use it. i just dont want it to be turned on by default.
<Spitzname1> In the session and startup settings i can only disable the applet if i looking right.
<diogenes_> Spitzname1, you could try some of the methods given here: https://www.linux.com/forums/networking/solved-bluez-543-have-bluetooth-disabled-boot
<Spitzname1> diogenes_: Thanks for your help. :)
<i7ch> hello people. i have this weird and VERY annoying bug with (x)ubuntu and firefox: each time the laptop is unplugged and running on battery, firefox playback is starting to shutter (both video and / audio). any tips on how I might approach this? thanks!
<diogenes_> i7ch, probably this issue occurs because your battery cannot generate enough power for your gpu and cpu to provide full power performance
<i7ch> diogenes_, well, chromium seems to have no issue running under the same conditions
<i7ch> also, this started to manifest after some weird update ..
<i7ch> it was not always the same
<i7ch> i cand watch 1080p, while on battery, no stress. somehow FF has an issue with this
<pepinardos> hello world!
<diogenes_> hi
<pepinardos> How is it going?
<diogenes_> as slow as a pregnant snail, what about you?
<pepinardos> here trying to install LaTex :3
<jonpc> hi all- how do i when installing fightcade make this error go away so i can install and use fightcade on linux iv been at it for hrs please help not found anything (i havnt posted online to help)
<jonpc> https://imgur.com/a/HB3vGGA
<jonpc> wine is installed correctly so far as i know but am happy to check if u tell me how
<jonpc> wine funtions from terminal with exe files
<nova> jon i thin you probably want to "sudo apt install wine-stable"
<nova> jonpc, is wine required for fightcade?
<Spass> jonpc, you can try to edit that script and in line 15 change "wine" to "wine-development"
<Spass> or "wine-stable" (if you want 3.0 vs 3.6)
<nova> oh i see, apt install wine was called from the script
<Spass> yeah, script is outdated
<Spass> so such package in the new Xubuntu
<nova> theres also a fightcade2 beta
<nova> but it calls for the same nonexistant wine package
<Spass> jonpc, after that script should work, then just try to run "./fightcade" from that folder
<Spass> but all that script want to do is install wine (so wine-stable or wine-development), python-qt4-phonon and python-qt4
<Spass> so you can just install those packages manually
<nova> it seems to want wine 32 bit though
<Spass> iirc those metapackages also install 32-bit wine libraries
<Spass> at least they did on my system
<nova> perhaps, i just noticed "	dpkg --add-architecture i386 && apt-get update"
<nova> I've never had alot of success with wine.  I think i used to to run the ventrilo client at one point but it was still derpy
<nova> of course it can run notepad....lol
<nova> with so many native linux emulators, i wonder what part of fightcade is windows only
<xubuntu20i> ll
<xubuntu20i> pwe
<xubuntu20i> history | grep ssh
<nova> what?
<nova> jonpc, are you pwning noobs yet?
<jonpc> <nova> <Spass> thanks will try what you mentioned
<jonpc> no not pwning noobs still learning
<jonpc> always a new hurdle for me cuz i like to tinker
<jonpc> or frustrate myself not sure which
<nova> jonpc, if you just edit the install script and change that one line where it was "wine" to either wine-stable" or "wine-development", it should run successfully
<jonpc> <Spass> which script main.py or linux-install.sh
<nova> jonpc, the install script
<nova> jonpc, line 15, change "wine" to "wine-stable"
<jonpc> is this the line ("	apt-get install wine python-qt4-phonon python-qt4
<jonpc> ")
<nova> yes
<nova> change "apt-get install wine python-qt4-phonon python-qt4" to "apt-get install wine-stable python-qt4-phonon python-qt4"
<jonpc> if this works im gonna pay you
<nova> the problem is that ubuntu does not have a package named "win" it has packages named "wine-stable" and "wine-development"
<jonpc> getting so excited shouldnt count my chicks
<nova> "wine"*
<nova> this will fix your problem install wine at least
<jonpc> brb keep u posted need a smoke so bad
<nova> yeah...me too
<nova> This is an interesting bug, when I open a file from the /home/[user]/Download folder using Engrampa, then right click on a file and "open with" Notepadqq, everythign works as expected for a few minutes, then Engrampa crashes after a while.
<jonpc> working mman
<jonpc> but i cant get any roms running nonne load not even when i challange myself
<jonpc> roms and bios is tested and there
<jonpc> from windows machine
<jonpc> same folder
<jonpc> on external woe is me
<nova> jonpc, perhaps the roms or folder containing them have a problem with ownership or permissions
<jonpc> will check that whats ideal 755 or 777
<jonpc> or something else
<nova> jonpc, you also mention "on external", is it recommended to copy the roms to a default location?
<jonpc> will do that also
<nova> are the files owned by the linux user?
<nova> the roms
<nova> ls -al
<nova> jonpc, the permissions for my mame roms on my retropie are 644
<nova> rw r r
<nova> and they are still zipped
<jonpc> <nova> wont be a sec sorry
<nova> its usually not necessary to extract roms from their archives
<jonpc> still zipped permissions are rw r r
<nova> and the owner?
<jonpc> trying to get to it in terminal and ls -la having issues
<jonpc> give me a tick
<jonpc> https://imgur.com/a/QsiUwxk
<nova> if you are more familiar with file manager (thunar) than the terminal for browsing, you can right click in any open folder in thunar and "open terminal here"
<jonpc> perhaps im missing files dling a romset and bios will try again soon wen complete
<jonpc> cheers
<nova> those files are 755 not 644, not necessary to make them executable
<nova> also im not sure why some are enclosed in single-quotes
<nova> as in 'sfa2(1).zip'
<nova> perhaps they are duplicates
<jonpc> they would be duplicates
<nova> is your ROMs folder a symbolic link?
<xubuntu51i> Hola a todos, que tengan un buen día. alguien  que sepa español, a quien
<xubuntu51i> dispuesto a darme una mano con la configuración de una pc con xubuntu
<krytarik> !es | xubuntu51i
<ubottu> xubuntu51i: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#xubuntu 2019-05-27
<pragomer> how can I check out 4.14pre1 on xubuntu?
<pragomer> is the best way the "staging" ppa ?
<Unit193> For disco, yeah.
<Unit193> eoan already has it.
<pmjdebruijn> I noticed colord integration, xubuntu 20.20 will be awesome :)
<qwebirc54298> I'm trying to change my DNS on Ubuntu 18.04 editing resolv.conf but not working
<diogenes_> qwebirc54298, it's not gonna work like that since resolv.conf is just a symlink.
<qwebirc54298> is there a way to change dns ? the network gui is not working as well
<diogenes_> there is a way via dnsmasq, at least it used to work in the past.
<qwebirc54298> When I add the dns in the "edit connections" gui it doesn't work
<M_aD> qwebirc54298: you do realize you are in the xubuntu channel and not ubuntu...? :) also try to check askubuntu.com for answers
<xubuntu46d> I have a 13" Dell XPS.  Xubuntu 19.04 did not re ognize it is HiDPI.  Xrdb shows 96dpi.  How can I cange it to 192 dpi?
<KyrillosWalid> hi
<KyrillosWalid> test
#xubuntu 2019-05-28
<rud0lf> can i reboot xubuntu (logged in into gui) by terminal's "sudo reboot"?
<rud0lf> or is it discouraged?
<well_laid_lawn> rud0lf:  I do that sometimes with ni issues
<well_laid_lawn> s/ni/no/
<rud0lf> thanks
<twinsenaxe> sometimes i "sudo reboot" or "sudo init 6" when chrome crash or freeze., i can ignore any loss of session data because i deal with trivial things with my xubuntu desktop... i think it (couraged or discouraged) depends on how much precious your data is...
<twinsenaxe> i'm reading https://www.fosslinux.com/1115/how-to-reboot-shutdown-log-off-pc-from-terminal-by-command-line-in-ubuntu-and-linux-mint.htm
<twinsenaxe> reboot --help
<twinsenaxe> init 6 --help
<gnrp> rud0lf: It is fine. It is not much different from shutting down your system with the shutdown button in the gui, simply everything getting killed
<rud0lf> btw
<rud0lf> (on the other topic, actually) i've made some (a lot) changes to os
<rud0lf> and now upon login i have this window "ubuntu encountered a problem" (report/don't send)
<rud0lf> i'm translating off my head because it's localised to polish
<rud0lf> how can i track it?
<rud0lf> being pedantic, i'd like my login clean :)
<bodiccea> instead of simply reboot, I use the REISUB magic keys... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key and https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/sysrq.html
<xubuntu24w> how do I force gui file browsing as root and no I don't care why devs believe I should not.
<xubuntu24w> None of the posted solutions elsewhere work
<xubuntu24w> I'll settle for being able to login as root. Not a risk as I'm the sole user.
<bodiccea> xubuntu24w, what do you need exactly ? Enable root login, or having a file manager run as root ?
<diogenes_> gone
<bodiccea> where do all these xubuntuXXw come from ? A specific IRC application ?
<diogenes_> supposedly assigned by the ircbot, no clue.
<brainwash> bodiccea: http://xubuntu.org/irc/
<bodiccea> ah ok...
<mok0> Hmm, seems my WiFi broke with the 5.0.0-15-generic update... I need to boot into 5.0.0-13-generic to get it to work. Anyone else heard about this?
<Bashing-om> mok0: Proprietary drivers often break in a kerenel upgrade. What driver did you have amd how did you install it ?
<mok0> Bashing-om: I am using rtl8812au-dkms it is open source.
<mok0> I honestly can't remember if I did anything to activate it
<Bashing-om> mok0: WIFI is not something I have a lot of experience with, but is the driver loaded ? what shows ' sudo lshw -C network ' ?
#xubuntu 2019-05-29
<scootergrisen> What is the installer called in Xubuntu?
<scootergrisen> ubiquity was the answer i think
#xubuntu 2019-05-30
<data4pass> Hello, I'm using Xubuntu 18.04.2 LTS on my Lenovo G400 laptop. I had no problems using the laptop before, but this problem came quite suddenly. Most of the times when I run `sudo apt update` it will get stuck at `0% [Connecting]` somewhere in the middle, the command will then end with `connection timed out`. Here is the paste of me trying the comma
<data4pass> nd three times: https://pastebin.com/b5q498yH
<data4pass> Once in a while the update will run with no problems, but most of the times I will encounter an error such as what has been explained above, to the point that it's getting very annoying. I don't think I have problems with my connection as I can connect to the internet (including to the launchpad ppa, where the update will most often fail) just fine
<data4pass> . I have tried disabling IPv6 (majority of the answers I found in StackOverflow suggested doing this) but the error still appears. Would love if someone here can help, thanks!
<brainwash> data4pass: you should head over to #launchpad
<M_aD> best to disable that ppa for now until the issue is solved
<M_aD> or better, disable all the ppa's for now
<data4pass> I see, my concern is that the problem is that the problem lies on my end and not Launchpad, since it seems like I'm the only one encountering this problem
<brainwash> data4pass: if you really don't want to ask the experts, try to debug this problem step by step
<brainwash> disable all PPAs except for only one
<brainwash> test again
<data4pass> brainwash Okay, I tried disabling some PPAs, `sudo apt update` now runs successfully.
<brainwash> likely something to do with too many requests during a short time frame
<brainwash> hence the timeout
<data4pass> I see, so I have to keep my list of PPAs low then, at least with the  ISP I'm using?
<brainwash> looks like it
<brainwash> if you want a proper solution, contact the launchpad devs
<data4pass> Thank you
<brainwash> you're welcome
<nokiomanz> Hi all, I have xubuntu18.04 connected to my 4k TV. I set my desktop to 1080p resolution. When I close the TV and come back hours later or on the next day. The desktop changed to 4k resoltion. How can I make it stick to 1080p? It keep changing to 4k
<brainwash> nokiomanz: my suggestion would be to test with the the latest Xfce version
<nokiomanz> meaning maybe reinstalling as xubuntu19.04 instead of 18.04. Is that correct? I am running 18.04 only because it is what was available when I did the install.
<diogenes_> nokiomanz, maybe you create a launcher with: Exec=xrand --size 1920x1080
<brainwash> you can download the 19.04 or 19.10 dev ISO, and boot into live mode
<nokiomanz> diogenes_, A launcher is what I did and the kid find it easy to switch back. It just try to understand why it does that and have not foung anything so far :p
<nokiomanz> brainwash, true. I will try a xubuntu18.04 first and confirm I can reproduce via a live usb. If that is the case, I could try the same thing under 19.04
<brainwash> monitor handling has improved/changed in the newest version of xfce4-settings
<brainwash> please do
<nokiomanz> brainwash, I like the idead. I will do that tonight! Thanks a lot for your time !
<xubuntu33w> When I adjust the sound level on the screen, the lighting box pops up many times and I cannot believe that after all the years you have not yet fixed this in the latest version.
<xubuntu33w> *light level
<brainwash> xubuntu33w: can you link the bug report?
<xubuntu33w> how do i do that ?
<brainwash> you share the URL
<xubuntu33w> I dont have any URL.
<xubuntu33w> I only testet it.
<brainwash> >after all the years you have not yet fixed this in the latest version
<brainwash> fixing a bug usually requires a bug report to exist
<qwebirc29433> hello, I'm really strugling to install xubuntu on my oracle vm
<qwebirc29433> is this the right place to ask for a kind hand
<xubuntu33w> I know it is reported, but i don't find it anymore.
<brainwash> qwebirc29433: oracle vm means virtual box?
<qwebirc29433> yes, sorry
<brainwash> this may be the right place, or #ubuntu if it is not xubuntu specific
<brainwash> and there is #vbox also
<brainwash> really depends on your problem
<brainwash> ideally, share the error message that you encounter
<qwebirc29433> 00:44:33.831197 GIM: KVM: Resetting MSRs 00:44:33.840205 Changing the VM state from 'DESTROYING' to 'TERMINATED' 00:44:33.843446 Console: Machine state changed to 'PoweredOff' 00:44:34.215044 ERROR [COM]: aRC=E_ACCESSDENIED (0x80070005) aIID={a7c88b82-2330-44e3-b247-1421a018f9c1} aComponent={KeyboardWrap} aText={The console is not powered up}, preserve=false aResultDetail=0 00:44:34.314711 ERROR [COM]: aRC=E_ACCESSDENIED (0x80
<qwebirc29433> 00:44:34.827700 GUI: Passing request to close Runtime UI from machine-logic to UI session.
<brainwash> no idea about that
<brainwash> it does look like something which the people in #vbox should be able to help you with
<qwebirc29433> it seemed to be a problem with the avast web browser set as default on host, I uninstalled it, and then it gave an error message with microsoft edge
<qwebirc29433> that's all I know, but don't really know where to go from there
<brainwash> odd for sure
<qwebirc97002> HELP :: i have a problem and i can't solve it and searched many times to solve it but not finding any solves
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<genii> ..too late, alas
<diogenes_> genii, you scared him :)
<genii> diogenes_: Hah, possibly :)
<qwebirc47250> hello, I was just asking about an install error on my virtualbox and you guys suggested me another channel, had to reboot and can't remember the name, can you help? thanks :D
<diogenes_> #vbox
<mkezkmez> tx
#xubuntu 2019-05-31
<xubuntu08w> not sure if i'm in the right place but i'm looking for help getting openoffice installed on my chaletOS. new to linux
 * xubuntu95i says Hello to all
<xubuntu40d> xxxxxxxx
<dom7800> xxx
<xubuntu40d> 19.04  bug    no left handed mouse
<glitchd> hello everyone
<diogenes_> hi
<glitchd> im trying to figure out what file i need to edit in order to change the font color of my desktop icons..
<glitchd> any and all help would be appreciated
<diogenes_> font color?
<glitchd> yes, font color of the desktop icons.
<diogenes_> never heard of that...
<glitchd> well dang.
<diogenes_> glitchd, just curious, where did you get that weird idea of changing font color for the icons?
<glitchd> the font color in the folders appears to be black, while the font color of the desktop icons seems to be a dark grey. so that has me thinking that there is a configuration somewhere that i could tweak to change the colors.
<diogenes_> maybe they look like that because of your background picture, try to change it or even look in: settings > appearance > fonts and add Sub-Pixel order to RGB
<glitchd> diogenes_, ok, thx for the help
<xubuntu40d> only way i  know to get a left handed mouse doesn't work
<xubuntu40d> lh mouse in 19.4 ??
<Thr0r> Hi. I tried to install xubuntu alongside my win7. Created bootable USB and booted and the installation started just fine. But it did not detect my win7 OS so I did not install it. Then I tried the Ubuntu studio and that install detected my win7 OS and I installed studio. Grub dualboot works fine. But is it possible to get/install the xubuntu desktop when studio is installed? ..with all its look and menus look and all, or does that requi
<Thr0r> re a full new install? I like the xubuntu better...
<Thr0r>   I used xubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso and ubuntustudio-19.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<Thr0r> I was told by #xubuntu devel that it is possible - but had to ask here how to..
<Kumool> Thr0r: xubuntu is just ubuntu with an xfce flavoring
<Kumool> Thr0r: you can probably apt get install xubuntu-core and its dependencies if you want that flavoring
<Kumool> so no need to reinstall if you already installed buntu
<Thr0r> ok, but why you say "probably" ? not sure? I do not have space for a full new install along side of studio
<Kumool> oh, apparently ubuntustudio already has xfce (never installed it), i fail to see why you would want xubuntu then
<Thr0r> just the looks and menus
<Kumool> which ones?
<Kumool> if you have xfce, you can install icon themes and so on
<Kumool> separately
<Thr0r> Everything that the install of xubuntu has, I run xubuntu from an usb and I like it more... But I cannot seem to find all that in studio
<xubuntu77i> Hi
<xubuntu77i> this is so cool
<xubuntu77i> is anyone there?
<Unit193> Some people, sure.
<xubuntu77i> cool.
<friendlyGoat> hello, i was wondering if anyone at all knows what this error is caused by and how to fix it. it appeared after i upgraded to 19.04.
<friendlyGoat> iwlwifi 0000:00:0c.0: BIOS contains WGDS but no WRDS
<friendlyGoat> ping me so i can notice please
#xubuntu 2019-06-01
<gmgall> Hi everyone,
<gmgall> I recently installed Xubuntu 18.04.2 and everything is working fine. But every time I start a XFCE session, a window with the message "The system detected a problem..." and 2 buttons ("Cancel" and "Report problem") appears.
<gmgall> No more details are given. Any ideas about what could be causing this problem?
<Bashing-om> gmgall: When you "Report problem" soon your web browser will open and send the file, In this report dialog is a box "details" that depicts what the issue is.
<gmgall> This isn't happening here. The window simply closes and appears again when I start a new XFCE session.
<gmgall> No more messages, nothing :-/
<gmgall> Bashing-om: Are there any log files I could look at to discover the reason of the message?
<Unit193> The crash files in /var/crash/
<Bashing-om> gmgall: ^^ maybe too /var/log/faillog .
<gmgall> I will give a look. Thank you.
<gmgall> Bashing-om: my /var/log/faillog seems empty when I try to use cat to see its contents. Opening it with vim or less shows only a giant sequence of "^@". It has 32k in size.
<gmgall> Unit193: The only file I have in /var/crash is related with VirtualBox. It doesn't look related to my problem. The window appears every time I start a session and this happens since before I installed VirtualBox.
<Bashing-om> gmgall: Well ! "file /var/log/faillog" relates this is a data file .. not human readable :(
<Bashing-om> gmgall: The faillog file is not much help in this instance - keeps track of logins and such, See: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/faillog-in-linux-command/ . Where the faillog command is used to read the file.
<gmgall> There is a lot of lines like "(lightdm-gtk-greeter:2990): Gtk-WARNING **: 01:56:46.968: Drawing a gadget with negative dimensions. Did you forget to allocate a size? (node menubar owner GreeterMenuBar)" in /var/log/lightdm/seat0-greeter.log
<gmgall> Bashing-om: ^ This is the only notable error reported in /var/log
<Bashing-om> gmgall: ^ that is but a warning .. not an error condition.
<gmgall> Bashing-om: Yes but is the only message that looks different from normal.
<Bashing-om> gmgall: Sorry - at this point I do know know further to find what the system is reporting.
<gmgall> Bashing-om: Thank you for trying anyway. :-)
<gmgall> Its a pretty strange problem. The system works perfectly after I close the window.
<Bashing-om> gmgall: Anything of interest in the .xsession-errors file in your home directory ?
<gmgall> Bashing-om: This file has some warning/errors.
<gmgall> The 2 last lines of the file are:
<gmgall> (nm-applet:1958): Gtk-CRITICAL **: 22:37:50.695: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<gmgall> (nm-applet:1958): Gtk-WARNING **: 22:37:50.697: Can't set a parent on widget which has a parent
<gmgall> I will give a look in what this nm-applet is.
<Bashing-om> gmgall: Others can advise the better - but I do not see these as anything critical.
<gmgall> Bashing-om: Me neither. But I look everywhere :-/
<victor_>  The power of wifi in xubuntu is lower than in windows, and also the speed of the internet, my pc uses a realtek network card. Is there any way to improve the power of wifi?
<diogenes_> victor_, look in driver manager for proprietary wireless drivers.
<victor_>  RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<xubuntu81i> Qué es no irq handler for vector?
<xubuntu81i> Me ha aparecido al arrancar linux. Estoy formateando el pc a xubuntu
<xubuntu81i> ...porque no arrancaba
<xubuntu81i> esto resolverá el problema de momento. Pero si me vuelve a aparecer ese mensaje cuando actualice xubuntu, qué hago?
<xubuntu81i> Cuando arroja ese mensaje de "no irq handler for vector", acaba por arrancar en una especie de consola que pone <initrams> o algo parecido
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu81i> I have a problem when linux updates. It appears the message "no irq handler for vector" and then it goes to a console with the expression <initramfs> in the beggining. You can write commands there.
<xubuntu81i> What can i do to prevent it?
<xubuntu81i> I have read about following 3 simple steps to add a Kernel-Bootoption to my Grub-Bootloader:
<DarkTrick> Hello
<DarkTrick> Who desides, whats in an LTS release and what not?
<DarkTrick> is it the people in here or the people in ubuntu?
<Eickmeyer[m]> DarkTrick: That depends on if it's a userspace item or if it's a low-level item. Do you have a request or something?
<DarkTrick> Eickmeyer, thank you for the quick response.
<Eickmeyer[m]> (not here either way, but I can point you in the right direction)
<DarkTrick> yes, I'd like to request to update KolourPaint inside the repository
<DarkTrick> The current version in the repos is so old, you cannot even file bugs for it anymore
<Eickmeyer[m]> That would be a packaging request, and anything that exists in the repos can be worked with.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Do you know where the upstream project is located?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Nvm, found it.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Hmm... it's an official KDE project.
<Unit193> 'kolor' didn't give that away...?
<Unit193> !info kolourpaint eoan
<ubottu> kolourpaint (source: kolourpaint): simple image editor and drawing application. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:19.04.1-0ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 5310 kB, installed size 9871 kB
<Unit193> Looks current.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Agreed.
<Eickmeyer[m]> DarkTrick: Which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Unit193: The K didn't give it away. Example: Gwenview.
<DarkTrick> Eickmeyer, Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS says cat /etc/*release
<Unit193> Eickmeyer[m]: The k does sort of give it away, they tend to love starting their application names with 'k' if it only swaps out a letter and still makes sense.
<DarkTrick> is that the correct information?
<Eickmeyer[m]> !info kolourpaint bionic
<Unit193> DarkTrick: Yep, which was released at the beginning of 2018.
<ubottu> kolourpaint (source: kolourpaint): simple image editor and drawing application. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:17.12.3-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 5255 kB, installed size 9623 kB
<Unit193> DarkTrick: If you want the latest software, you'll have to use the latest release.  Bionic is stable, it gets security and other fixes like that, but new versions don't tend to cut it.
<Eickmeyer[m]> DarkTrick: The version of Kolourpaint included in 18.04 was released in December 2017. The caviat with staying on LTS is that you don't get the most up-to-date software.
<DarkTrick> The currently used version of KP is 17.xx. The bug reporter only allows bug reports for version 18 and up. So I thought, it would be time for an update in the repos.
<Eickmeyer[m]> The version of Kolourpaint in the next LTS (20.04) will likely include Kolourpaint 19.12.
<Eickmeyer[m]> DarkTrick: How are you reporting bugs?
<Eickmeyer[m]> !bugs?
<ubottu> Eickmeyer[m]: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<DarkTrick> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108976
<ubottu> KDE bug 108976 in general "resize picture to fit print page" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<Eickmeyer[m]> DarkTrick: Ok, that means the bug was fixed in a later version. If you want a later version, you have to upgrade your Xubuntu version to the latest.
<DarkTrick> this site is what their official site points to
<DarkTrick> is the a way of adding the non-lts ubuntu repos? or is that rather not recommended?
<Eickmeyer[m]> No, that's a bad idea. Mixing repos will cause problems.
<Eickmeyer[m]> You might as well upgrade.
<DarkTrick> Ok
<DarkTrick> Eickmeyer, Unit193, Thank you very much for your help
<Unit193> Some people would recommend you try and find a 'snap' for it, I personally wouldn't.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Though, there is a snap: https://snapcraft.io/kolourpaint
<Eickmeyer[m]> And it is version 19.04.
<Eickmeyer[m]> DarkTrick: ^
<Unit193> I would recommend upgrading over that.
<DarkTrick> Yes, I think I'm going with the upgrade
<DarkTrick> But thank you for showing me snap. I didn't know about it. Sounds worth to check out
<Eickmeyer[m]> There are mixed reviews about snaps, but YMMV.
#xubuntu 2019-06-02
<chomwitt> hi from greece. gnome-software wont ask me for a password. it just refuses to install a package
<M_aD> chomwitt: i never use it because it's buggy and installed synaptic instead
<M_aD> i also install from the terminal if i know the package name
<chomwitt> hi
<chomwitt> yes , i could install by lower level tools, but i was wondering why that tools fail
<chomwitt> strangely   update-manager also wont work. It crashed suddenly just when it should display a dialog asking for my password. strange, what action i did could mess with two applications?
<M_aD> chomwitt: which version of xubuntu are you running?
<chomwitt> 18.02
<M_aD> 18.04.2
<chomwitt> Desktop: Xfce 4.12.3 Distro: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<chomwitt> yep , u'r rigth
<M_aD> :)
<M_aD> i would either search for bugs related to that version or file a bug report if there are none
<chomwitt> ok. i'll do that
<Thr0r> Where can I find "Activities menu" in XUbuntu? Anyone knows? There's supposed to be at Hotkey for it but the ones suggested does not work
<Unit193> What is an 'Activities menu'?
<Unit193> M_aD: If you don't know the name of the package you wish to install, apt-cache search can assist.
<Thr0r> It's refrerred to in much of the documentation I read
<Thr0r> I want to enable remote desktop sharing and I am supposed to go to Activities menu and search for "Sharing" - cant fint it
<Unit193> And which documentation would that be?  Surely not in https://docs.xubuntu.org
<Unit193> There's several tools you can use to do that, VNC (x11vnc?) is one such tool you can set up.
<Thr0r> Well - right now I was just reading a post on https://websiteforstudents.com/access-ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-desktop-via-vnc-from-windows-machines/
<Thr0r> I have installed VNC
<Unit193> Ubuntu uses GNOME, so 'activities' is a GNOME-ism.
<Thr0r> Oh - ok . But is there a guide somewhere explaining how to enable sharing and connect via VNC using Xubuntu
<Thr0r> Surely this Sharing setting is essetial.. cant find it
<M_aD> Unit193: thanks, forgot about that. :)
<Thr0r> Unit193: Still there? was that your final reply?
<xubuntu52w> hey! is there anyone that can help me with shared folders?
<Unit193> xubuntu52w: What seems to be the issue?
<Unit193> Thr0r: Yes that was pretty much my final statement.  Depending on if you want VNC or RDP changes which tool you should likely use, and how to implement it.
<Thr0r> Unit193: Ok - I will look into it. I want to use VNC. But It seems I have to permit sharing of the desktop I am going to take over first. Hope I find how to do that. Now I'm looking into Ubuntu studio to create a lib of all my old music CD's and playlists and all but when copying from CD I only get Track 1, Track 2,.. Not the song title....
<alexandre9099> hi, i'm trying to boot an ancient laptop with xubuntu, but i'm getting a kernel panic with "unable to mount root fs on unknown block", how can i try to fix it?
<diogenes_> alexandre9099, 90% it's HDD fault, 10% your usb pendrive fault.
<alexandre9099> first i removed the hdd (does the live image need some disk to boot?), and the pendrive is "new"
<diogenes_> how did you write the iso onto pendrive?
<alexandre9099> using dd
<diogenes_> try formatting it and use etcher.
<alexandre9099> i'll give it a try
<alexandre9099> diogenes_, nope, same error (i'm discussing on #ubuntu)
<diogenes_> alexandre9099, can you test if that pendrive can boot successfully on a different machine?
<alexandre9099> i don't have any other BIOS only/32 bit devices :/
<muchacho> hi
<muchacho> how can i make the previews bigger when cycling ?
<muchacho> with alt-tab
<muchacho> ?
#xubuntu 2020-05-25
<CrazyLikeAFox> Is there an easy way to get a keybaord binding to increase or decrease volume?
<CrazyLikeAFox> I'm used to changing it from the keyboard on my laptop, and my speakers don't readily permit me turning a knob to change the volume
<lightswitch> hey folks
<lightswitch> i am currently downloading the xubuntu iso
<lightswitch> am I, uh, good to go if I want to dualboot this alongside win7
<Unit193> If done correctly one can most certainly dual-boot.  Note that Windows 7 is no longer supported by Microsoft.
<lightswitch> yeah, right. I should probably initialise a recovery point rn
<Deano59> if I go to /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ and manually delete xubuntu-logo, will my machine automatically run xubuntu-text instead?
<xubuntu69i> heyho
<tunafish> Can I ask something?
<celso>  /clear
<frad> how do I get rid of the splash screen on 20.04? I tried with plymouth and editing the .config file, but it didn't work.
<frad> apparently I forgot to sudo update-grub2
<xu-irc61w> brand new to linux, i need help
<xu-irc61w> spent the past four days entering code from the net into terminal, and i have no idea what i may have possibly done
<xu-irc61w> can someone please tell me how to check my system is still clean
<Riscy> How there
<Riscy> Hi as well
<Riscy> Currently installing xubuntu
<xu-irc92w> Hi, I am trying to scale my xfce ui via "xfconf-query -c xsettings -p /Gdk/WindowScalingFactor -s 2" but it only seems to accept whole numbers. 1, the default is too small and 2 is too big :(  Is there a way to make the UI scale with fractals like 1.5?
<bluesabre> xu-irc92w: unfortunately no... fractional scaling is a feature of the compositor, and the Xfce window manager does not currently support it.  Instead, we recommend increasing the DPI (Appearance > Fonts) and using the Default-hidpi window manager theme.
<xu-irc92w> This sadly causes quite a bit of distortion at a certain point where text, for example, doesn't fit into text-boxes anymore.
<Noboru55> hello
<Celso> hello Noboru55 San
<Noboru55> i got a weird problem here, i have an usb 3.0 on my laptop and for some reason when i use this port my O.S get some problem and freezy so i need to restart and so.... i get a corrupted filesystem
<Noboru55> it happened on my xubuntu, ok... i was using windows, and i forgot that problem on usb, and i used... so the windows showed the blue death screen and.... cant boot..
<Noboru55> oO
<Noboru55> how is it possible? a dammed usb 3.0 when used freezy the system and destroy it
<Noboru55> i just installed slackware 14.2 but... for some reason xubuntu is better to manage cpu uses
<Noboru55> i thought.. slack for old laptops.. but i was wrong... even it uses only 260 mb at startup.... when using the cpu get easily 100%
<Noboru55> upgrading the system and wondering back or not to xubuntu
<v1adimir> Noboru55: blah, it's the best..
<Noboru55> i can say the same
<Noboru55> tired
<Noboru55> going o install focal fossa.. f.... other distro
<Noboru55> xubuntu is better and faster
<lwmar> Hi, I get this message sometimes when rebooting: "tainted: G 0E 5.4.0-31-generic #35-Ubuntu". Anyone can help?
<genii> Means you have some proprietary driver installed. Likely for your video card.
#xubuntu 2020-05-26
<xu-irc44w> Hello. How to make bookmarks permanent in Thunar? If disk is unmounted, bookmarks are gone. Is there a way to make them permanent?
<xu-irc44w> Hm, I've just tested, the bookmarks stayed after unount, but after reboot they disappeared.
<frozen> i wanted to dual-boot xubuntu with my windows 8 installed, but the installation wizard does not recognize the free space i unallocated for the purpose earlier. Upon googling, it turns out I have to convert the whole hard disk i have to basic type from the dynamic type i currently have. But I dont know where to start,i never had to deal with disk types earlier to begin with, any help will be appreciated
<Celso> Hi all!
<tedp-santafe> Testing live usb for 20.04 in Santa Fe, NM. Looking good so far.
<jdwwatts> Anyone using Goofy gorilla 20.10?
<Guest65328> Please dear xubuntu team, help me with this. m
<Guest65328> my computer is core i5 with system 32 architecture, and there is no release for that hardware
<Guest65328> I always loved linux-based systems, but you seem to forget that old computers always have old processors, ant being core i5, 2gb ram, is not like, it should be thrown to garbage.
<Guest65328> By the way other operating systems like windows continue giving support to windows 10, and with all the updates, as I say, I love linux and ubuntu, but you guys ar forcing me to leave the operating system because of your demanding of resources in pc's
<Guest65328> "old pc's" that in your way to think, xubuntu, should continue to support some years from now, with all respect, but at least, some years after windows stops giving support, and this because is what you always promoted. with the great ubuntu releases, "ease of use, fast, and up to date"
<DrKK`> Guest65328: Feel free to buy a computer manufactured after 2010.
<Guest65328> Ok, good suggestion... next
#xubuntu 2020-05-27
<PaTz> hi there, how are you?
<PaTz> X)
<zitt_fingburg> how to unload 1604 vorage and install 20.4 voiger
<zitt_fingburg> anyone there?
<zitt_fingburg> bye
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2020-05-28
<xu-help1w> i have recently installed xubuntu 18.04.4 while runnin youtube on firefox and chromium the content shutters
<xu-help1w> version of firefox its 76.0.1
<n-iCe> try chrome
<garusserg> всем привет) нужна подсказка. если ставить ксубунту 20, при обновлении приложений происходит попытка удаления центра приложений, типа дубликат. после удаления дубликата центр приложений
<garusserg> становится не доступен. как быть?когда ставил 19-ю версию и обновил до 20-й, приложения оставались нетронутым
<blu66> hi, I'm an happy user of xubuntu 18.04 and I just tried xubuntu 20.04 on another machine, but I don't understand why the default color of the icons is changed from blu to a light orange. I don't like them. I tried to change the icons but I cannot find the previous blu icons set. How to get the previous blu icons?
<blu66> The strange thing to me is that the name of the icon set is always the same: "elementary Xfce darker", but in 20.04 they are orange...
<Unit193> blu66: Yes that was changed in elementary-xfce-icon-theme.  You'll have to switch icons, downgrade, or file an issue asking for them to revert.
<Unit193> I think the last is unlikely.
<blu66> sometimes some little stupid things like this one could upset you very much. I know they are just some icons, but I was used to them from many xubuntu releases, so if you change them, at least make so that I can select the previous one too... I will try to get them from another machine with 18.04 and create a blu icon set that I can select. I don't
<blu66> know if I'll be able to do that, but I will try.
<Unit193> I don't know of another one that is somewhat the same, so for now I actually just used an olderversion.
<blu66> maybe I could revert to a previous icon package with blu icons?
<Unit193> That's (basically) what I did, yeah.  You'll miss out on various updates, but eh...  Also, https://screenshots.debian.net/package/obsidian-icon-theme doesn't look half bad.
<Unit193> I'm guessing you don't know anything about Debian packaging?  I took the 0.12 release and backported the script that converts it to pngs, I could upload the source so you could built it, but that might not be useful.
<blu66> there are some cool icons in that package, I see there are beautiful blu versions too
<blu66> I see that in 20.04 the old 'xubuntu-icon-theme' has been replaced by the package 'elementary-xfce-icon-theme', so now I cannot revert to the old package from 18.04...
<Unit193> Yeah, that and the moka one seemed interesting.  Yep, you'd have to do something like what I did.
<blu66> unfortunately I don't know nothing of Debian packaging, anyway I would be happy to get the good old blu icons without messing too much with current icon sets.
<Unit193> May I PM you a link?
<blu66> ok
<garusserg> Hello everyone) I need a hint. if you put xubuntu 20, when updating applications, an attempt is made to delete the application center (duplicate). after removing the duplicate, the application center becomes unavailable. when installed the 19th version and upgraded it to the 20th, the application center remained untouched.
<Unit193> I wonder if that has something to do with the snap center, or all that.
<garusserg> https://imgur.com/PhmZlgm.png
<garusserg> I don’t want to remove the application center, because after that I can’t use it ...
<garusserg68> Hi everyone) I need a hint. if you install xubuntu 20, when updating applications, an attempt is made to remove the application center (duplicate). After removing the duplicate, the application center becomes unavailable. When they installed the 19th version and upgraded to the 20th, the application center remained untouched.I do not want to remove
<garusserg68> the application center, because after that I can not use it ...
<garusserg68> https://imgur.com/PhmZlgm.png
<garusserg68> ;D
<garusserg> Hi everyone) I need a hint. if you install xubuntu 20, when updating applications, an attempt is made to remove the application center (duplicate). After removing the duplicate, the application center becomes unavailable. When they installed the 19th version and upgraded to the 20th, the application center remained untouched.I do not want to remove
<garusserg> the application center, because after that I can not use it ...https://imgur.com/PhmZlgm.png
<diogenes_> garusserg, because afaik it's being replaced by the snapstore.
<Unit193> I think there's a way to avoid that, but I have neither of them.
<garusserg> diogenes_ thank you very much, did not know about this)))
<Noboru55> hello
<sputny> Hey #xubuntu, how can I automate the installationprocess of xbuntu? Can I use a preseed file as in debian?
<jdwwatts> trying to figure out how to change the default on the bootloader grub for two different ubuntus on there
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, ?
<jdwwatts> changing the default to boot in a different order
<diogenes_> jdwwatts, apt install grub-customizer
<jdwwatts> I ve done that
<jdwwatts> is there a way to just go into the term emulator and change the defaul operating system ?
<Axzercion> jdwwatts, I think you need to modify /etc/default/grub
<jdwwatts> success I used sudo nano /etc/default/grub and changed the value
<jdwwatts> then as it said I had to run update grub
<jdwwatts> update-grub
<xubuntu21i> hello@
#xubuntu 2020-05-29
<gnouf1> Hi
<n-iCe> hi
<gnouf1> I have a little problem with my xubuntu, i just upgrade it from 19.04 to 19.10 and now  have graphical problem, like multicolors artifacts in border of my windows
<n-iCe> did you reboot?
<gnouf1> Yes, two times
<gnouf1> I try to upgrade to 20.10
<n-iCe> I would do a clean install
<n-iCe> or do an update && upgrade
<gnouf1> Ok, i'll try it
<Noboru55> hello, i got a problem in my hard disk
<Noboru55> if i try to install the xubuntu it fails to create the ext4 filesystem
<Noboru55> if i just try to use the cfdisk
<Noboru55> i get very slow to change the options
<Noboru55> its like my hard disk is weird
<Noboru55> how can i check it ?
<guiverc> Noboru55, I'd suggest checking SMART or the health stats of your drive; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools (boot a 'live' media so it's not in use, then you can use smartctl, or GUI tool to read health from drive electronics)
<Noboru55> ok i will see it
<Noboru55> its weird, if i try open gparted it takes long time
<Noboru55> i am already running live, cant install linux in hd
<Xarizzar> If I might ask a question. If I have an environment variable with a separator (colon ":") in it, how would I go about using cd "$ENVIRONMENT_VAR"? Since the semicolons are still in the string, is this even possible?
<Xarizzar> Whoops. I'm dumb. Please ignore what I asked.
<Kryuna> Hi :)
<diogenes_> hi
<Kryuna> just made the complete switch to Xubuntu yesterday
<Kryuna> It's been awesome - I can still play Skyrim! Steam Play is amazing
<diogenes_> Kryuna, you've made a perfect choice!
<Kryuna> Has anyone tried xubuntu on raspberry Pi?
<Kryuna> I'm assuming it works just fine since numerous people have put Ubuntu on them, but I was wondering if there was a dedicated image for it, or if I need to install Ubunutu, then nuke the default GUI and replace with XFCE.
<Noboru55> hello
<Noboru55> someone can help me to check my hd ?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, ?
<Noboru55> i was running xubuntu 20. but i was testing the slax linux, so i tested and when i rebooted
<Noboru55> the grub was in rescue mode
<Noboru55> tried to install again the xubuntu and cant create ext4 filesystem
<Noboru55> gparted doesnt open
<Noboru55> if i try cfdisk, it is very slow to move between options
<Noboru55> i think i broke it
<diogenes_> i think so too, you can only try to completely format it.
<Noboru55> i deleted all partitions
<Noboru55> cfdisk create
<Noboru55> but in install...... error
<diogenes_> Noboru55, it's not enough to delete the partitions, it has to be zeroed.
<diogenes_> and that can take hours.
<Noboru55> how can i do it ?
<Noboru55> i am running a command for badblocks since yesterday
<Noboru55> here in liveusb
<diogenes_> Noboru55, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M #replace X with the target drive letter.
<Noboru55> its weird, if i have a partition created, when i reboot the laptop, it takes a long time to enter bios or long time to select boot options, if i have no partitions created so it run fast, i mean i can enter in bios quickly
<Noboru55> here is sda
<diogenes_> so sda
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i happened when i created the slax boot, to create the boot i needed to run a boot. sh  and that made something crazy :P
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i will do it!
<Noboru55> thank you...
<diogenes_> come with a feedback.
<Noboru55> better wait the other command ends
<Noboru55> the badblocks
<Noboru55> 916900% done, 11:17:08 elapsed. (9153/0/0 errors)
<Noboru55> 11 hours already
<diogenes_> yes, now you gonna have to wait long long time :)
<Noboru55> i can stop it
<Noboru55> no hope it will do something
<diogenes_> yes you can stop it.
<Noboru55> sometimes i wonder why am i so jerk
<diogenes_> happens to everyone, i was once experimenting with NetBSD and wiped all my data :/
<Noboru55>     sudo badblocks -wsv -c 10240 /dev/sda
<Noboru55> that i am doing
<Noboru55> diogenes_ better do the dd=zero ?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, try and see, at least that one cleans the drive completely.
<Noboru55> alright
<Noboru55> i think i will do it
<Noboru55> if works, works
<Noboru55> if doesnt, so.. its my guilt
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i tell u later what happened, thank you very much
<diogenes_> Noboru55, ok good luck!
<Noboru55> diogenes_ nothing
<Noboru55> still cant install xubuntu, error when creating filesystem
<Noboru55> ext4
<Noboru55> do you know what it means ?
<Noboru55> wifeeeeee.  i need a new one
<Noboru55> :D
<diogenes_> Noboru55, SSD HDD? and hoe old is it?
<diogenes_> how*
<Noboru55> hdd ... do not know how old. 4 yers
<Noboru55> years i guess
<Noboru55> but no problem, its how do u say, like "chinese things" second hand.. or something
<Noboru55> because i gave my best laptop to my wife.. so
<diogenes_> could be full of bad sectors already.
<n-iCe> hello
<Noboru55> diogenes_ https://imgur.com/TJXD1aG.png
<Noboru55> diogenes_ other https://imgur.com/9eWQgG7.png
<diogenes_> Noboru55, yes I/O error, drive is damaged.
<Noboru55> i see
<Noboru55> anyway thank you for try help me
<diogenes_> no problem.
<Noboru55> :)
<Noboru55> diogenes_ do you know some liveusb linux that starts quickly ?
<Noboru55> xubunu take a long time
<diogenes_> Noboru55, the quickest i've come across is antiX.
<Noboru55> thank you.. i will try this one
<Noboru55> lucky u understand my "english"
<n-iCe> diogenes_: tried mxlinux?
<n-iCe> do they have live? since mxlinux is based in antix that's why I ask
<diogenes_> n-iCe, of course i've tried and yes they have.
<n-iCe> awesome
<n-iCe> diogenes_: what do you use actually
<diogenes_> n-iCe, Debian currently and you?
<n-iCe> Ubuntu stock.
<diogenes_> i see.
<xu-irc98w> Hello
<diogenes_> hello
<xu-irc98w> How can configure plug-in Java for Firefox or chrome?
<xu-irc98w> I follow the document:
<xu-irc98w> https://www.java.com/it/download/help/enable_browser_ubuntu.xml
<xu-irc98w> But I don't have plug.in jre in my browser
<Noboru55> diogenes_ what if i install on my external usb 3.0 hd ?
<Noboru55> diogenes_ just thinking if i will have no problem during the boot
<xu-irc98w> I try download the Firefox https://www.mozilla.org/it/firefox/enterprise/
<diogenes_> !info openjdk
<ubottu> Package openjdk does not exist in focal
<xu-irc98w> Yes i have installed openjdk
<diogenes_> !info openjdk-11-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-11-jre (source: openjdk-lts): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 11.0.7+10-3ubuntu1 (focal), package size 33 kB, installed size 117 kB
<diogenes_> xu-irc98w, ^^^
<diogenes_> Noboru55, you shouldn't be having problems.
<xu-irc98w> dario@Satellite-A300D:~$ which java/usr/bin/javadario@Satellite-A300D:~$ java --versionopenjdk 11.0.7 2020-04-14OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 11.0.7+10-post-Ubuntu-3ubuntu1)OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 11.0.7+10-post-Ubuntu-3ubuntu1, mixed mode, sharing)
<Noboru55> i will try to resize my external hd to keep a partition for my bkp
<Noboru55> and i will try to install it in this hd
<Noboru55> ok.. lets see what happens
<Noboru55> diogenes_ thank you agian...
<Noboru55> and god bless me
<diogenes_> yw
<diogenes_> xu-irc98w, https://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<diogenes_> Starting with Firefox Version 52 (released in March 2017), Firefox has limited support for plug-ins, and therefore will not run Java.
<xu-irc98w> Yes
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hi again, installing now on hd usb
<Noboru55> diogenes_ but i noticed i cant disable my hd of laptop in bios.... and when running the live usb i see the internal hd showing i/o error on my screen
<Noboru55> when i boot the first time on my external hd, can i do something to linux ignore the internal hard disk ?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, you can disable fsck of HDD in fstab.
<Noboru55> mmm
<Noboru55> i will reserch for this later
<Noboru55> stil installing
<diogenes_> ok
<Noboru55> thanks
<Noboru55> diogenes_ working very very well....
<Noboru55> takes more time to boot but.. working nice... sometimes better than before
<Noboru55> :D
<diogenes_> Noboru55, try the same with windows :)
<Noboru55> mmm... my hardware is weak for windows
<Noboru55> but if i need now i know its possible. :D
<Noboru55> sdb      8:16   0 465,8G  0 disk
<diogenes_> it's not only about the hardware, you just can do the same with windows, so if there was no linux, your PC would have turned into a waste of plastic and metal.
<Noboru55> it is the internal hd
<Noboru55> ah i got it
<Noboru55> yes.... if no hd the external could be usefull for win too
<diogenes_> i mean you can't do the same with windows*
<Noboru55> really ?
<Noboru55> thought i could
<Noboru55> but i will no try anyway :D
<Noboru55> not*
<diogenes_> if you install win on usb and start it from there it would take ages.
<Noboru55> ahhh
<Noboru55> yes... i tried once usb live windows
<Noboru55> lol. that was soooo... i do not know the word
<Noboru55> but something stupid
<Noboru55> i was playing supertuxkart, it runs ok
<Noboru55> as i said, i think the external is better than internal hd i had
<Noboru55> Thank you..
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<Kryuna> does anyone use xburn?
<Kryuna> I have an album of mp3 files that I would like to burn to a CD, and they burn successfully, but the tracks sound like a chipmunk when played back in a CD player.
<Kryuna> the high pitched shrieky voice that is
<Kryuna> any solutions?
<Kryuna> I guess I'll try brasero for now but I like the simplicity of xburn
<Kryuna> and now that I've opened brasero - it looks oddly similar to xburn :(
<diogenes_> Kryuna, now i've got to come across someone who still burns CDs :)
<diogenes_> Kryuna, but try to burn at the lowest speed.
<Kryuna> I tried that already :(
<Kryuna> and it's not the files either, i've played them back and they sound fine.
<Kryuna> also, I've tried a different type of CD-R.
<jdwwatts> I think It might be tweakable
<diogenes_> Kryuna, maybe CD+R?
<Kryuna> I'm going to see if brasero has any luck
<Kryuna> it's burning very quickly - even at the slowest speed (x10)
<diogenes_> isn't x2 the lowest?
<Kryuna> not that I could see
<Kryuna> well brasero got it
<Kryuna> I 'm not sure what the difference was between the applications - they both look pretty similar, but I just left settings at default in brasero and it works
<Kryuna> maybe it was the actual cd - r I was using
<Kryuna> because the first two I burnt were ONN (generic) CDs, but the third try was a different CD.
<xu-irc95w> Hello!
<xu-irc95w> Somebody could help me ?
<jdwwatts> what happened
<xu-irc95w> i don't know if i should hide my ip or not on irc ?
<jdwwatts> from what?
<Kryuna> :O
<xu-irc95w> could you read my ip?
<xu-irc95w> y or n ?
<jdwwatts> there was a address whenyou logged in but that can be manipulated can't it ?
<DrKK`> yes I can read your IP
<DrKK`> if you want to block the IP,
<DrKK`> you need a "cloak"
<DrKK`> go to the #freenode channel and ask for a cloak, but you first need to be authenticated with nickserv
<xu-irc95w> Ok, thank you very much !
<xu-help19w> hi..
<c0cc0a> hi! I don't know if someone can help me out with an issue I'm having with Xubuntu 20.04 and raspberry pi 4. It keeps freezing.
<Maxwell> Um. Hello. If someone would be willing to help me I'd appreciate it.
<Maxwell> See I am trying to access the store but I'm not sure where it is. (I know it's not called the store, but Idk what term it's called.)
<Unit193> 'Software' or something perhaps?
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> software center
<Maxwell> I tried both "software updater" and "software and updates" Crazy thing is I found it once, but I cant find it again for some reason. The other one just says all the software I got
<Maxwell> Where would software center be?
<n-iCe> in your menu
<Maxwell> Yeah I searched there. I typed software and I only found the two options I mentioned.
<n-iCe> sadly I'm not running xubuntu right now.
<Unit193> You could check if the package or snap is installed?
<Maxwell> Give me one second please and I'll do that.
<Maxwell> Its asking to reset my computer. One moment.
<Unit193> ...Huh?
#xubuntu 2020-05-30
<antoine__> Hello I am trying to read a CD-R on my xubuntu laptop but Thunar won't open it
<antoine__> I can see the name of the CD fine in Thunar
<antoine__> When I click on mount, it says "Error mounting /dev/sd0 at /media/...: wrong fs type, bad option,, bad suprblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<antoine__> dmesg displays a bunch of "UDF-fs: error (device sr0): udf_read_inode: (ino 295035) failed !bh"
<antoine__> Along with "UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_load_vrs: No anchor found" and "UDF-fs: warning (device sr0): udf_fill_super: No partition found (1)"
<antoine__> So, is my CD dead or am I doing something wrong?
<diogenes_> antoine__, most likely CD is damaged.
<antoine__> Ok :(, thanks
<antoine__> Interesting, when I chose to open it as an Audio CD in VLC, there is some noise
<antoine__> diogenes: I copied it with dd and got 35 errors like "I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1304 op 0x0:(READ) flags 0x0 phys_seg 1 prio class 0". Is there anything I can do with the file I got?
<antoine__> I did `sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=out conv=noerror,sync status=progress`
<diogenes_> I/O error = can't read = damaged = lost.
<Antoine-> diogenes_: Can I not recover the parts of the disk that can be read?
<Antoine-> Like, is the whole disk lost if only some parts are unredeable?
<dex1983> hi
<dex1983> I have a "script"/command which sorts out and delete specific file extensions :"find . -iregex '.*\.\(jpg\|gif\|png\|jpeg\|rar\|txt\|sfv\)$' -delete && find . -type d -empty -delete" - How I can extend it that filename with *foo.123 and smaller than 1 GB will be deleted?
<diogenes_> Antoine-, try with photorec.
<diogenes_> dex1983, ask in #debian
<dex1983> thanks
<Antoine-> diogenes_: OK thanks :)
<Antoine-> diogenes_: It works :D. Great!
<pgpfox> Hi, purchased a Satechi TYPE-C Multiport adapter with usb ports, network, usb-c to HDMI ports, everything works fine except HDMI. When it is plugged in through the adapter, my computer doesnt find the monitor. Anyone know if its possible to solve this or shall i return the adapter?
<xu-irc35w> hello
<xu-irc35w> do you know where i can find sha256 for xunbuntu iso
<Last> bonjour ☺️
<Last> Xubuntu et très long au démarrage. Je comprends pas pour quoi. J'ai Windows 10 aussi à par et beaucoup plus rapide. 1 idée ?
<diogenes_> !fr | Last
<ubottu> Last: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Last> OK merci
<diogenes_> xu-irc35w, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/focal/release/
<tomtom-> I'm trying to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 via do-release-upgrade, but I'm getting an error message complaining about 'mkdir: cannot create directory '/run/user/0': Permission denied'
<tomtom-> Full output here: https://pastebin.com/dK57CufF
<well_laid_lawn> tomtom-: loos lie it can't find /usr/bin/screen
#xubuntu 2020-05-31
<xu-irc19w> hello guys if i install xubuntu or xfce linux mint
<xu-irc19w> ?
<xu-irc19w> thanks
<r4ulrm> xu-irc35w: ?
<DummyBrain> Hi there, I hope I'm in the right place...after trying many things to get sound on my Dell Inspiron 6400 with Xununtu, I still have sound card detection issue...In mixer I have only output S/PDIF but when on Configuration Tab I select Stereo Analog Output (unplugged) (unavailable) : the sound is fineMy audio card is : 82801H (ICH8 Family) STAC9200
<DummyBrain> options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m21 I modified the file alsa-base.conf but still not ok...My goal is just to have sound at startup without the need to change configuration in audio mixer...any idea ?
<RoadRunner> Can anyone help with creation of persistent live usb drives? Tried to create a persistent live usb with mkusb; the process completed without errors but the usb drive doesn't boot. Details here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b8QFbsSffN/
<diogenes_> RoadRunner, i can give you a Debian example.
<RoadRunner> diogenes_: any help welcome :)
<diogenes_> RoadRunner, http://dpaste.com/2KV47GY
<diogenes_> replace /dev/sdc with your usb.
<RoadRunner> thank you; any option is better than no option
<RoadRunner> did you have luck with this for Xubuntu?
<diogenes_> RoadRunner, haven't tried.
<RoadRunner> don't suppose you had a chance to try mkusb?
<diogenes_> nope
<RoadRunner> diogenes_: from what you've seen and heard, is your method more common place than mkusb?
<diogenes_> no clue, the method i gave you works 100% no clue about mkusb.
<RoadRunner> thank you :)
